# -*- teen tbh -*-



## we can't wait

Share something honest about yourself, and chat with others. ;)

I'll start...

TBH, I'm a freebie junkie. I surf freebie sites like it's my job. 
:blush:


----------



## Shanelley

tbh id rather stay home with my daughter then go to town anymore lol


----------



## we can't wait

Shanelley said:


> tbh id rather stay home with my daughter then go to town anymore lol

I can definitely understand that! I used to be the same way... LO really likes going out now though. Especially with the weather getting really nice. :)


----------



## annabel2712

tbh; i really wanted a baby so me & my fiance made little annabel:happydance:


----------



## cammy

tbh I think I am getting really depressed. I think being a young mum and moving straight in with OH after highschool is really starting to have its effect on me.


----------



## Shanelley

cammy said:


> tbh I think I am getting really depressed. I think being a young mum and moving straight in with OH after highschool is really starting to have its effect on me.

I sort of know how u feel only the OH im living with isnt LO's dad. And he's cheating on me. so yeah. :hugs:


----------



## emmylou92

Not sure if this is aloud.

Tbh; when I put Hollie to bed and say, "see you in the morning" i mean like 7 am not one minute past midnight :dohh:


----------



## Mb2012

Tbh I think I'm depressed but only because our pediatrician has told me to keep her in the house we've not really been out at all....OH came and got us this weekend and I talked and talked to everyone including his 9 year old sister about anything even Hello Kitty, I'm like the shyest person ever.


----------



## Leah_xx

TBH: I love to read stories on Wattpad and I have wrote two of my own stories.


----------



## 17thy

to be honest, i've been obsessed with fingernail polish lately, i've bought at least 6-7 colors in the last month or so and have only used one. I want to use more but i'm too lazy to look for my nail polish remover. :blush: i think its buried in my couch somewhere.


----------



## cammy

Mb2012 said:


> Tbh I think I'm depressed but only because our pediatrician has told me to keep her in the house we've not really been out at all....OH came and got us this weekend and I talked and talked to everyone including his 9 year old sister about anything even Hello Kitty, I'm like the shyest person ever.

aww I know how you feel, I dont think I got out of the house until 6 months and even know we dont much, become a habit.


----------



## cammy

Mb2012 said:


> Tbh I think I'm depressed but only because our pediatrician has told me to keep her in the house we've not really been out at all....OH came and got us this weekend and I talked and talked to everyone including his 9 year old sister about anything even Hello Kitty, I'm like the shyest person ever.

aww :( I know how you feel. I don' tthink we got out of the house until 6 months and even now we don't really, just out of habit.


----------



## 17thy

^ you posted twice :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Tbh, I'm thinking of getting The Hunger Games on my kindle... Have any of you read it?


----------



## hot tea

Tbh, I am unhealthily obsessed with my new wrap...


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## we can't wait

vinteenage said:


> Yes. I love them. Not literary masterpieces or anything but they're good, quick reads. The movie looks amazing, too

Thanks! I've heard great things about them, but didn't know if it was just because of the movie hype.


----------



## Mb2012

cammy said:


> Mb2012 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I think I'm depressed but only because our pediatrician has told me to keep her in the house we've not really been out at all....OH came and got us this weekend and I talked and talked to everyone including his 9 year old sister about anything even Hello Kitty, I'm like the shyest person ever.
> 
> aww I know how you feel, I dont think I got out of the house until 6 months and even know we dont much, become a habit.Click to expand...

I really don't want it to become a habit, before I was so use to going out and doing things and now I just feel like we sit around all day there's so much I want to show her outside of the house and I feel like I'm not ever going to be able to show her the 'world' iykwim.


----------



## o.o

we can't wait said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Yes. I love them. Not literary masterpieces or anything but they're good, quick reads. The movie looks amazing, too
> 
> Thanks! I've heard great things about them, but didn't know if it was just because of the movie hype.Click to expand...

READ IT!!!! :D 
ILOVED THEM! specially the second one. already got my ticket for the movie too :happydance:

tbh im so sick of being out of the house almost all day long working and going to school then coming back home to do homework and peighton is already asleep :cry:


----------



## 17thy

TBH I really hate it when I look back for a reply to a comment I made only to find my comment has been deleted by bnb. :growlmad:


----------



## we can't wait

17thy said:


> TBH I really hate it when I look back for a reply to a comment I made only to find my comment has been deleted by bnb. :growlmad:

I hate when I type an awesome, elaborate reply and then the site goes down for maintenance.

-___-


----------



## amygwen

tbh my LO has been such a pain the asssssss tonight. LOL. 

no nap during the day = no fun for me at nighttime. so glad he's asleep.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Tbh .. we're broke right now. Bring on Thursday so we can get paid!


----------



## AirForceWife7

we can't wait said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> TBH I really hate it when I look back for a reply to a comment I made only to find my comment has been deleted by bnb. :growlmad:
> 
> I hate when I type an awesome, elaborate reply and then the site goes down for maintenance.
> 
> -___-Click to expand...

Happened to me TWICE in the past two days :dohh: lol


----------



## amygwen

AirForceWife7 said:


> Tbh .. we're broke right now. Bring on Thursday so we can get paid!

Lucky. If it makes you feel any better, I'm broke too, but I don't get paid until April 1st, it feels like FOREVER away!


----------



## AirForceWife7

amygwen said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh .. we're broke right now. Bring on Thursday so we can get paid!
> 
> Lucky. If it makes you feel any better, I'm broke too, but I don't get paid until April 1st, it feels like FOREVER away!Click to expand...

Ughhh I hate it! Military pays us every 1st and 15th of the month, too bad mostly all that money goes to bills and Brenna :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

TBH: I loved being outside in 70 degree weather in shorts and a tank top in Ohio!! lol


----------



## Jemma0717

TBFH...I almost thought about serving my husband with divorce papers today :growlmad:


----------



## Burchy

TBH I really want someone to give me $5,000 for a brand new wardrobe (I watch What Not To Wear a lot lol) My style has COMPLETLY changed in the past year and I have lost a ton of weight so I have like no clothes and I have no money for new clothes. I went to the mall today and I was like drooling over clothes that I could never afford, it sucked.

TBH I wish he would just hurry up and call me already lol.

and TBH I think I want to dye my hair blue now...


----------



## we can't wait

Leah, I know! It was so nice out today (in VA). I think the pollen must be out though, because my sinuses are acting up. :/ On the up-side, tomorrow's supposed to be nice weather again. :happydance:


----------



## Burchy

Jemma0717 said:


> TBFH...I almost thought about serving my husband with divorce papers today :growlmad:

What happend?:hugs:


----------



## we can't wait

Jemma, oh no! Did you guys work it out? :hugs:

Tina, you'd look hawt as a blunette. :lol:


----------



## Burchy

we can't wait said:


> Jemma, oh no! Did you guys work it out? :hugs:
> 
> Tina, you'd look hawt as a *blunette*. :lol:

That actually made me laugh out loud, i dont know why, but it did lol. I have been thinking about pink, purple, and blue. I just haven't decided on which one yet. I was talking to my friend about it today and he is trying to convince me to go blue but I am scared lol

these are the choices lol
 



Attached Files:







pinkbnb.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 9









purple.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 10









blue.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I just learned what Tbh ment thank's to 17thy lol now I feel like a loser. I always wondered I'm not up on my hip terms


----------



## Jemma0717

Burchy said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> TBFH...I almost thought about serving my husband with divorce papers today :growlmad:
> 
> What happend?:hugs:Click to expand...




we can't wait said:


> Jemma, oh no! Did you guys work it out? :hugs:
> 
> Tina, you'd look hawt as a blunette. :lol:

Nothing new, I am just so sick and tired of him being a fricken baby all the time. I have one (almost) 6 year old and another on the way. I don't feel like taking care of a 25 year old either. I also am sick of his lame ass stories to make me feel bad for him or changing things because he's not happy with it. I'm done catering to him! :wacko:


----------



## Burchy

lizardbreath said:


> Tbh I just learned what Tbh ment thank's to 17thy lol now I feel like a loser. I always wondered I'm not up on my hip terms

Haha I didn't know what it meant for like a week when I first started seeing it. I am pretty sure I actually googled what it meant haha


----------



## Burchy

Jemma0717 said:


> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> TBFH...I almost thought about serving my husband with divorce papers today :growlmad:
> 
> What happend?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> Jemma, oh no! Did you guys work it out? :hugs:
> 
> Tina, you'd look hawt as a blunette. :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing new, I am just so sick and tired of him being a fricken baby all the time. I have one 6 year old and another on the way. I don't feel like taking care of a 25 year old either. I also am sick of his lame ass stories to make me feel bad for him or changing things because he's not happy with it. I'm done catering to him! :wacko:Click to expand...

I know what you mean. He is 25 AND a father. He can't expect you to do everything for him. He needs to be a man and take care of himself. Hopefully things start to get better for you guys.


----------



## x__amour

Tiffany. :hugs:

I have a couple...

*A)* I don't like the first couple of ounces of a new bottle of orange juice because you can't shake it very well. 
I usually dump out a few ounces and then shake.

*B)* I think I just sprained my wrist opening a bottle of orange juice.

*C)* Lately I've been so lazy about straightening my hair that instead of doing it in the bathroom, I've been straightening my hair on my bed using a tiny hand mirror.


----------



## Jemma0717

x__amour said:


> Tiffany. :hugs:
> 
> I have a couple...
> 
> *A)* I don't like the first couple of ounces of a new bottle of orange juice because you can't shake it very well. I usually dump out a few ounces and then shake.
> 
> *B)* I think I just sprained my wrist opening a bottle of orange juice.
> 
> *C)* Lately I've been so lazy about straightening my hair that instead of doing it in the bathroom, I've been straightening my hair on my bed using a tiny hand mirror.

TBH, this made me LOL :haha:

and I am super excited to leave in the AM to go to another state for fun waterparks! :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

Tina, is that the actual color blue you'd be aiming for? LOVE it. 

Jemma0717, totally understandable. He needs to man up to his responsibilities and understand that you have it her priorities. On a happier note, I hope you have an awesome trip!

Shannon, bahaha. I drink SimplyOrange, and I usually don't have too hard of a time shaking it. I love high pulp. Mmmm.


----------



## x__amour

I do too, haha! But it clogs Tori's sippys so I compromise for medium. :haha:
We drink Tropicana medium pulp with calcium and vitamin D. :D


----------



## Leah_xx

we can't wait said:


> Leah, I know! It was so nice out today (in VA). I think the pollen must be out though, because my sinuses are acting up. :/ On the up-side, tomorrow's supposed to be nice weather again. :happydance:



I know its supposed to be nice like all week long!!
Like the 70's here. I'm glad I picked up clothes last year when the seasons changed or she wouldn't have any like summer clothes because i haven't even thought about buying any especially in March!! lol 

TBH: I am with someone and my ex(not fob)just told me he misses me and misses kissing me and what not.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

TBH, my OH and I are really only dating on facebook.


----------



## Burchy

we can't wait said:


> *Tina, is that the actual color blue you'd be aiming for? LOVE it. *
> 
> Jemma0717, totally understandable. He needs to man up to his responsibilities and understand that you have it her priorities. On a happier note, I hope you have an awesome trip!
> 
> Shannon, bahaha. I drink SimplyOrange, and I usually don't have too hard of a time shaking it. I love high pulp. Mmmm.

Yes that actual color blue, maybe even a little bit of darker blueish purple in it like she has.


----------



## Burchy

TBH you are kind of pathetic. You are suppose to be visiting your girlfriend, why are you texting me about iphone apps?? Just go away.


----------



## Mii

tbh, I made a tumblr :flower: just so I have somewhere to post videos/pictures/updates about Myles n whats going on in my life. 
if you have tumblr feel free to follor :happydance:
https://miilovely.tumblr.com/


----------



## rockys-mumma

Tbh I hate my fucking car it has made me £800 poorer this month and I have had it in the mechanics since Friday and I probably will be lucky to have it back this Friday!! I'm soooo sick of having no mOney plus all my frikkin savings for our holiday to Italy have gone :( :( :(


----------



## daydreamerx

TBH, my child is excellent at timing his poo of the day for 5 minutes after OH leaves for work, every day of the week.. and then doesn't go all weekend, come 7.35 on monday morning poo all over himself, playmat, floor.. cheers finnnnnlay!:haha::haha:


----------



## snowfia

tbh, I really miss my ex and I really don't understand how he can just stop caring about Izzy and me just like that -.-


----------



## 17thy

we can't wait said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> TBH I really hate it when I look back for a reply to a comment I made only to find my comment has been deleted by bnb. :growlmad:
> 
> I hate when I type an awesome, elaborate reply and then the site goes down for maintenance.
> 
> -___-Click to expand...

Oh you mean you don't think it's reasonable for the site to be down for 8-9 hours one day, and then go down for MAINTENANCE the next day? hahaha. I just wanna know what "major" upgrades they did because the only difference I see is telling me I've posted to the thread EVERY time.


----------



## 17thy

TBH: I'm NOT happy with my stupid creepy obsessive step sister in law choosing a wedding date FOUR days from mine. SO close to our date that we were planning on celebrating that weekend. I bet she would have picked the 24th if she COULD have but it wasn't a saturday this year. I'm pretty pissed. No I don't "own" the calendar but you'd think she'd have a little more respect to give us at LEAST a week between our dates. :growlmad:


----------



## bbyno1

TBH sometimes I think I expect too much from my OH. He does all the cooking,washing up,he tidies,plays with the kids soon as he get in from work.sterilizes and makes bottles in the night,baths aliyah and works full time.I'm always expecting more when I should be more than happy with that.


----------



## jemmie1994

got a few i've bottled up for some time

TBH im pretty sick of OH's mother coming round my house all the time wouldnt mind so much if she wasnt so rude to my mum, wanna scream your sat in her house drinking her coffee show her some f*****g respect! 

TBH i wish my cousin would grow a pair of balls and tell me what he thinks of me and my daughter to my face and if he doesnt want to come to her christening fine! ugh if he was any further up his own arse he'd dissapear :growlmad:

TBH i wish OH would come live with us i love looking after Evie but it gets really lonely especially at night and i just want my family together cos im scared we're gonna fall apart


----------



## amygwen

tbh, I'm really excited for OH and my date night tonight! :happydance:


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh; I'm so lazy it's unreal. I'm trying to do work, but I just can't be arsed (and that makes me feel like I'm about 15 again, saying that :haha: )

I'm also sooo impatient. I emailed my teacher 10 minutes ago, and I'm sitting here like 'Reply god damnit!!!' :dohh:


----------



## Jemma0717

TBH I am super excited to leave today

TBH I am such a panic freak allllll the time now!


----------



## rainbows_x

To be honest I could eat all day.

To be honest I am so lucky.


----------



## rainbows_x

To be honest, I thought for the longest time that a corn dog was something to do with corn on the cob.


----------



## Rhio92

rainbows_x said:


> To be honest, I thought for the longest time that a corn dog was something to do with corn on the cob.

Me too :haha: What is a corn dog? :dohh:


----------



## JadeBaby75

TBH... I want some Mcdonalds!


----------



## amygwen

Rhio92 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> To be honest, I thought for the longest time that a corn dog was something to do with corn on the cob.
> 
> Me too :haha: What is a corn dog? :dohh:Click to expand...

https://orangebloss.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/corn_dogs.jpg

A corn dog is like a hot dog sausage deep fried in batter. They are sooo good.


----------



## emmylou92

I like batterd mars bars :) 

Tbh; im getting realy excited to see my little girl. I love new born snuggles, but not to sound Horrible, i love the toddler years!!


----------



## Mii

tbh, Myles is the cutest baby ever :flower: he is just sitting here with me sucking his thumb and playing with some toys :kiss:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## bumpy_j

that doesn't look like batter it looks like bread!


----------



## wishuwerehere

tbh, that corndog looks nasty :haha:


----------



## Mb2012

Tbh I hate living with my mom, she's bought some baby food for Macari; rice cereal and actual baby food because she thinks I'm struggling with breastfeeding her and thinks its okay to give a 6 week old food that's not meant for her to eat for awhile longer. The doctor has already proved we're doing fine born 8.8. and weighed 11 pounds 2 weeks ago...if she thinks she's feeding that shit to my daughter I'm going to cram it down her throat so not in the mood for this 'she doesn't get enough' routine. She's MY daughter and we're doing fine with breastfeeding.


----------



## Melibu90

Tbh i shouldnt have let cameron go for a nap at this time
We have been shopping and took ages going round asda hoping he would sleep but he decides to now its gonna be a long night :dohh: i might have a quick half a hour shut eye too though :haha:


----------



## Burchy

TBH I'm really excited :)


----------



## 17thy

TBH I couldn't stomach a corndog until I was like 16. They aren't very good.


----------



## Desi's_lost

tbh i need to stop being such a lazy blob!


----------



## rainbows_x

Tvh I am shitting myself about ringing my estate agents. I have to pay 5 days late :/


----------



## Bexxx

Tbh, I feel freaking awful.


----------



## snowfia

tbh, i have a horrible cold, i keep sneezing and i feel like i'm dying and i really don't want izzy to get ill too :(


----------



## Desi's_lost

tbh, sometimes i get tired of being alone in a crowd.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Tbh I want my fucking car back! It's been almost a week already!!!!


----------



## stephx

tbh I really need to step it up with uni work :/


----------



## 17thy

TBH someone I don't know just messaged me askin all about my kids and shit and that makes me nervous. I just told them a bunch of lies lol and the person they said they got my number from (my best friend for the last 7 years) i called him and he said he didn't give her the number, didn't even remember who she was at first. o.o glad I didn't tell her anything. i told her he said he didn't give her my number and she said she'd "call me later because her phone was dying".


----------



## 17thy

TBH: I am really freakin sick and tired of people that are like 24 saying they are too young to have a child. BOTH of my children will be in school by the time I'm 24 and I didn't even have kids *that* young.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Tbh ... i'm incredibly bored. I wish Brenna would wake up from her nap!


----------



## Mii

tbh, I think I need to start putting Myles to bed earlier. Some nights he doesnt sleep until 10pm/ 11pm :dohh:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tbh I really need to go the doctors I keep not going one because its to far and to because I dont want to feel like a hypocondriate ith my massive list off problems :(


----------



## Desi's_lost

tbh, i really dont want to go back to the same asshole dentist who couldnt be bothered warning me infections are common with root canals and what to watch for. Have a massive infection now, and if it doesnt look better tomorrow, i'll have to go to the clinic. Lot of good he's done me!


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> tbh, i really dont want to go back to the same asshole dentist who couldnt be bothered warning me infections are common with root canals and what to watch for. Have a massive infection now, and if it doesnt look better tomorrow, i'll have to go to the clinic. Lot of good he's done me!

Yikes! Hope it clears up. :hugs:

We went to the zoo today and fed the giffares. Uhhh-mazing. :D

ETA: lmfao. "giraffes" not "giffares." :rofl: I can't even blame auto-correct for that horrible fail.


----------



## hot tea

LOL! Giffares reminded me of Alladdin.


----------



## hot tea

Tbh I am seriously freaking out about moving. I am terrified. Ramsay is terrified, he keeps crying every day over not seeing his nana. Emiel is not very understanding and supportive as he is pretty low tolerance for my bullshit - even though my bullshit comes from a very real place.

I am just sooo scared. I am in a sink or swim situation. Clearly I will succeed... But I can't shake this feeling.


----------



## x__amour

I'm sure it'll be okay, Tiffany. Can I ask why you guys decided to move? :hugs:


----------



## Strawberrymum

Hot tea you'll be fine :hugs: and obviously your scared it would be strange if you weren't your changing your whole life and the life of your boys for the better. 

I moved overseas a year ago, its hard at first but the more people you meet the easier it gets.


----------



## hot tea

My partner is Dutch, he can work there for a lot of money and his entire family is there. We have no reason to stay here and a million reasons to go. More cultured, more worldly, more diverse environment. I get to be a stay at home mom for however long I want and work in my passions. I get to wander the continent.

It's just so scary. I like to think I am a pretty tough person... I am terrified. 

Plus, the full traveling time is going to be horrendous. We leave at eight in the evening, arrive in England at four in the morning (original time), wait four more hours, transfer and fly another hour and a half. That isn't including we are leaving on the sea airplane from Vancouver Island to Vancouver airport at 4... So add four more hours waiting. 

With a baby and near four year old...


----------



## x__amour

I think you guys'll really like it. Are you going to get citizenship there?


----------



## hot tea

That's the plan. I love holland. It's just... Whoa.


----------



## tasha41

TBH I am sick of my arm being broken and insurance companies, Service Canada, appointments, stress, pain, lack of privacy, boredom.. I miss my life


----------



## Desi's_lost

tbh, if you have to say 'trust me', theres probably a good reason why i shouldnt.


----------



## Leah_xx

TBH: I'm so tired but I really got to stay up and study and read this stupid book


----------



## Burchy

TBH I thought I was going to be asleep 3 hours ago lol but that didn't work out. My friend just left to go home haha. I really should stop having people over until almost 2am hahaha. I am going to be worn out tomorrow and I am planning on taking Jayden to the beach.


----------



## 17thy

My sister in law (DH's real sister) met her husband Maarten (who looks very much like your OH Tiffany) in Amsterdam, they came back to America, got married, and then decided that his home with his family (in Amsterdam) was where they would make the most, do the best, etc. And they don't have any children. She's lived there for almost 5 years now (obviously knows the language and everything by now) and they are considering divorce because his mother says he "owes" her for all she did for him growing up, so he spends a lot of time helping his mom and being over there, and apparently that is a cultural thing there?? Idk. But she is coming back to the states in october to see if things work out better when they are taking a break, and he's even willing to move back to America to help things work out. i know that has nothing to do with your situation but just thought it was interesting my sister in law lives there too.


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tbh I do not apprecaite waking up at 6 every mprning when I have sleeping problems and didnt get to sleep till half 2 this morning


----------



## 17thy

^I 100% feel you. It's 2:21am. I went to bed at 10pm. woke up around 1:30 because Emerald woke up. Laid back down in bed and something didn't "feel" right, I kept sitting up and looking around, idk just had a weird "bad" feeling. So I laid back down, and felt something move on my leg. I threw the covers back and in the darkness I just see this big black thing flippin out on my bed. A fucking cockroach. A HUGE cockroach was in my bed. Had touched my leg. I got up and ran to get some poison and killed it, then threw my sheets on the dirty clothes bin next to the washing machine. Now I'm absolutely terrified to go back to sleep and it's only 2am..... I turned the light on and Emerald woke up again. I am so freaked out right now. :( Not to mention LO will be up in 5 hours or less. Awake for the day. I feel like crying. I'm so tired. I feel I can hardly ever sleep anymore.


----------



## cammy

Mb2012 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mb2012 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I think I'm depressed but only because our pediatrician has told me to keep her in the house we've not really been out at all....OH came and got us this weekend and I talked and talked to everyone including his 9 year old sister about anything even Hello Kitty, I'm like the shyest person ever.
> 
> aww I know how you feel, I dont think I got out of the house until 6 months and even know we dont much, become a habit.Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't want it to become a habit, before I was so use to going out and doing things and now I just feel like we sit around all day there's so much I want to show her outside of the house and I feel like I'm not ever going to be able to show her the 'world' iykwim.Click to expand...


you should start by taking her for walks or going to the park. Then build up to other stuff.


----------



## Mii

^^^ Im with you guys there. 
tbh, I need to stop staying up so late. Its 3am here n I probably wont be asleep for another hour :nope: Ive been having such a hard time sleeping lately and I dont even take naps during the day, for some reason I just seem to have all this energy at night that comes out of no where even if I only get 3 or 4 hours of sleep :wacko:


----------



## 17thy

yep, went to bed at 2:30. Em was up at 6:20. kill me now. and i slept with the lights on :blush: so i feel drained.

I texted DH begging him to come home on time. (its 6:55am and he's *supposed* to leave at 7, but i don't think he's ever left on time. he's always home around 9:30-10am.) I haven't gotten any texts back all night.


----------



## hot tea

17thy said:


> My sister in law (DH's real sister) met her husband Maarten (who looks very much like your OH Tiffany) in Amsterdam, they came back to America, got married, and then decided that his home with his family (in Amsterdam) was where they would make the most, do the best, etc. And they don't have any children. She's lived there for almost 5 years now (obviously knows the language and everything by now) and they are considering divorce because his mother says he "owes" her for all she did for him growing up, so he spends a lot of time helping his mom and being over there, and apparently that is a cultural thing there?? Idk. But she is coming back to the states in october to see if things work out better when they are taking a break, and he's even willing to move back to America to help things work out. i know that has nothing to do with your situation but just thought it was interesting my sister in law lives there too.

Cool! It definitely isn't a culture thing that I know of... How odd, haha.


----------



## veganmama

tbh im kind of fearing taking my son to the doctor for his 2 month check up because my doctor is going to push vaccination on me =[


----------



## jemmie1994

snowfia said:


> tbh, i have a horrible cold, i keep sneezing and i feel like i'm dying and i really don't want izzy to get ill too :(

i had same a few days ago and then Evie got it which made night time horrible poor thing was hungry but needed to breath through her mouth so she wouldnt take the bottle just cried and i felt awful about it :cry: if Izzy does get it saline nose drops work miracles!!


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> My sister in law (DH's real sister) met her husband Maarten (who looks very much like your OH Tiffany) in Amsterdam, they came back to America, got married, and then decided that his home with his family (in Amsterdam) was where they would make the most, do the best, etc. And they don't have any children. She's lived there for almost 5 years now (obviously knows the language and everything by now) and they are considering divorce because his mother says he "owes" her for all she did for him growing up, so he spends a lot of time helping his mom and being over there, and apparently that is a cultural thing there?? Idk. But she is coming back to the states in october to see if things work out better when they are taking a break, and he's even willing to move back to America to help things work out. i know that has nothing to do with your situation but just thought it was interesting my sister in law lives there too.
> 
> Cool! It definitely isn't a culture thing that I know of... How odd, haha.Click to expand...

When my mother in law was explaining it like I was like "um...thats weird" 

But I think that's just how his mom is. Her name is Martina, and she named him Maarten. obviously after herself. lol


----------



## hot tea

17thy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> My sister in law (DH's real sister) met her husband Maarten (who looks very much like your OH Tiffany) in Amsterdam, they came back to America, got married, and then decided that his home with his family (in Amsterdam) was where they would make the most, do the best, etc. And they don't have any children. She's lived there for almost 5 years now (obviously knows the language and everything by now) and they are considering divorce because his mother says he "owes" her for all she did for him growing up, so he spends a lot of time helping his mom and being over there, and apparently that is a cultural thing there?? Idk. But she is coming back to the states in october to see if things work out better when they are taking a break, and he's even willing to move back to America to help things work out. i know that has nothing to do with your situation but just thought it was interesting my sister in law lives there too.
> 
> Cool! It definitely isn't a culture thing that I know of... How odd, haha.Click to expand...
> 
> When my mother in law was explaining it like I was like "um...thats weird"
> 
> But I think that's just how his mom is. Her name is Martina, and she named him Maarten. obviously after herself. lolClick to expand...

She sounds charming... My MIL is sooo wonderful. I am so excited just to have proper parental figures in my life for the first time.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

TBH. I feel like crap (flu and throat infection) and wish oh was home to help me deal with 2 sick kiddos!


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> My sister in law (DH's real sister) met her husband Maarten (who looks very much like your OH Tiffany) in Amsterdam, they came back to America, got married, and then decided that his home with his family (in Amsterdam) was where they would make the most, do the best, etc. And they don't have any children. She's lived there for almost 5 years now (obviously knows the language and everything by now) and they are considering divorce because his mother says he "owes" her for all she did for him growing up, so he spends a lot of time helping his mom and being over there, and apparently that is a cultural thing there?? Idk. But she is coming back to the states in october to see if things work out better when they are taking a break, and he's even willing to move back to America to help things work out. i know that has nothing to do with your situation but just thought it was interesting my sister in law lives there too.
> 
> Cool! It definitely isn't a culture thing that I know of... How odd, haha.Click to expand...
> 
> When my mother in law was explaining it like I was like "um...thats weird"
> 
> But I think that's just how his mom is. Her name is Martina, and she named him Maarten. obviously after herself. lolClick to expand...
> 
> She sounds charming... My MIL is sooo wonderful. I am so excited just to have proper parental figures in my life for the first time.Click to expand...

You're lucky then. My in laws are almost on the same level as my parents. Although my MIL actually raised 3 kids and is very very good with Emerald.


----------



## wishuwerehere

tbh I am like 400 words away from finishing my dissertation but I just CANNOT BE ARSED!


----------



## we can't wait

hot tea said:


> She sounds charming... My MIL is sooo wonderful. I am so excited just to have proper parental figures in my life for the first time.

Lucky! My MIL is horrible. :growlmad:


----------



## Mii

tbh, I made a twitter account last night and realized this morning I really have no one to follow or be followed by :blush: so if you have twitter... Let me know! or follow :flower:
https://twitter.com/#!/AlisonMonicaa


----------



## cabbagebaby

Just followed you im sarah :)


----------



## we can't wait

I made a twitter a while back, but never really posted anything. I have Facebook, BNB, and pinterest. Too many social media to keep up with. Haha.


----------



## snowfia

Mii said:


> tbh, I made a twitter account last night and realized this morning I really have no one to follow or be followed by :blush: so if you have twitter... Let me know! or follow :flower:
> https://twitter.com/#!/AlisonMonicaa

Just followed you :)


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh I think there are some stuck up little cows on my fb and I need a deleting spree


----------



## hot tea

TBH I don't understand why anyone would use twitter for anything other than work. :lol: I will incoorperate twitter into my future website, but again... That will be for work/update purposes.


----------



## we can't wait

^ I kind of agree. What do you really post about on a personal Twitter?


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh I think I really fucked up my interview at Derby uni today :sad1:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 10.11.12

Tbh my back is absolutely killing me and I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Mii

vinteenage said:


> Mii, Myles and I share our birthday!

Really? :happydance: thats awesome :flower:

Edit: followed everyone back :D


----------



## stephx

Mii said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Mii, Myles and I share our birthday!
> 
> Really? :happydance: thats awesome :flower:
> 
> Edit: followed everyone back :DClick to expand...

And Ava :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

Rhio92 said:


> Tbh I think I really fucked up my interview at Derby uni today :sad1:

Maybe not. :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Tbh, I don't think TP can function without a thread like this. ;)


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh, I forgot how amazing My Chemical Romance and 30 Seconds to Mars are :haha: Especially this song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=vrlXhpuLfeo


----------



## we can't wait

x__amour said:


> Tbh, I don't think TP can function without a thread like this. ;)

Haaa. Agreed. I was going insane without a chat-like thread. :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

TBH I'm ready for the this day to be over! I'm never babysitting again!


----------



## 17thy

tbh i'm dreading the rest of today.


----------



## stephx

tbh, im actually obese.. I just ate a large chicken nugget meal and a cheeseburger and im still staaarving


----------



## emyandpotato

Rhio92 said:


> Tbh, I forgot how amazing My Chemical Romance and 30 Seconds to Mars are :haha: Especially this song
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=vrlXhpuLfeo

I saw 30 seconds to mars a few years ago and they're terrible live. I love gigs but I was so bored.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Alice! You're back?!


----------



## emmylou92

Tbh;
I feel weird, like really weird, like i have been drinking!! I feel drunk :/

I haven't had a drink since we TTC Hollie!!!


----------



## emyandpotato

Tbh I'm not really sure what to do with myself. OH & LO are sleeping, the house is tidy, I don't have anything that I need to be doing.... I'm a bit lost.


----------



## 17thy

TBH I am in a very irritated mood right now and would love to smack some sense into some people IRL and the internet.

A BUS pulled out in front of me, a city bus. Not only ME, but into the lane next to me as well while me and the person next to me were going 55 mph AND NO ONE WAS BEHIND US FOR MILES!!!!!!!!! We both had to slam on breaks. Like they couldn't have WAITED a second?!


----------



## Mii

tbh, I never thought I would drift this far apart from my three best friends :( but my one besty who IVe been threw EVERYTHING with has barely talk to me since christmas I text her almost every day saying Hi or text her something I was thinking or something I want to do with her n just.. nothing.. My two other friends are dealing with school and work so our sceduals dont match up but tonight I was suppose to hang out with one of them before work (we made these plans 3 days ago) IVe been texting her all day and no replied :nope: 
I was really looking forward to getting out of the house for a few hours because tonight when my mom got home I found out that her friend (who was in the delivery room with me) her 16 year old nephew was hit by a car n has very bad brain damaged and is not going to live :cry: I was really close friends with his twin brothers (they are a year older then me) and I baby sat him a few times so there is just a weird atmospher in the house and I want to just go for a drive... and actually I think I will. 
Honestly feel like so loney.. Thank god for bnb <3 RIP nathan :cry:


----------



## Mb2012

^^ So sorry for your loss.



cammy said:


> Mb2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mb2012 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I think I'm depressed but only because our pediatrician has told me to keep her in the house we've not really been out at all....OH came and got us this weekend and I talked and talked to everyone including his 9 year old sister about anything even Hello Kitty, I'm like the shyest person ever.
> 
> aww I know how you feel, I dont think I got out of the house until 6 months and even know we dont much, become a habit.Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't want it to become a habit, before I was so use to going out and doing things and now I just feel like we sit around all day there's so much I want to show her outside of the house and I feel like I'm not ever going to be able to show her the 'world' iykwim.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should start by taking her for walks or going to the park. Then build up to other stuff.Click to expand...

It was really pretty today so I did manage to take her for a walk hopefully if the weather stays nice it can become a daily thing.

TBH Looking at some of the threads here like the one about toddlers counting really has me excited for all of the things I can expect Macari to be doing in a few years :happydance:.


----------



## Leah_xx

TBH:I think I'm addicted to dying my hair. 
I just dyed it dark brown because It was too light for me.


----------



## 17thy

Oh I forgot, while I was out (on the way Home of course) I noticed my right headlight is out. I was like "dammit I could have picked one up while I was out" so I get home and tell dh, who works at midnight so obviously if he were to get pulled over we'd get a ticket for that, and he says "oh yeah, I know. It wasn't on top of my priority list" but if he had told me I would have gotten one.
Like, :saywhat: it takes two seconds to go get one And it's cheap, And no risk of getting a ticket. How would that not be a top priority?? :wacko:


----------



## smatheson

17thy said:


> Oh I forgot, while I was out (on the way Home of course) I noticed my right headlight is out. I was like "dammit I could have picked one up while I was out" so I get home and tell dh, who works at midnight so obviously if he were to get pulled over we'd get a ticket for that, and he says "oh yeah, I know. It wasn't on top of my priority list" but if he had told me I would have gotten one.
> Like, :saywhat: it takes two seconds to go get one And it's cheap, And no risk of getting a ticket. How would that not be a top priority?? :wacko:

Men I swear:wacko: my oh still hasn't renewed his tags on the truck and it's been since January. They can only focus on one thing at a time. Good thing they have us women to kick them in the butt and get things done cause they would be screwed otherwise:haha:


----------



## 17thy

:nope: at least NOW I know so if he doesn't get one on the way home I can at least go get one.

I was rushing home to get home before dark because the sun was going down.


----------



## 17thy

TBH: I think there is a small whale inside of me this time :haha:


Spoiler
posted in teen preg also...


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 17thy

Hahaha yeah just one little spud lookin baby in there :D Have another scan next friday though so if another showed up I would faint.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Tbh .... *Yawn*.


----------



## Desi's_lost

tbh i should be sleeping but im busy being mad that a) Larc is coming to NYC but 9ish days from now so i cant go and b) Hyde got his shit together and is doing an American live but Gackt still hasnt sorted his tour or at least admitted he lied. I love you dude but...quit playin games with my heart T^T


----------



## Burchy

TBH I wish it didnt cost money to block phone numbers. I am getting tired of stupid pathetic texts -__- Like seriously dude leave me alone already, so over it.


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh, I'm dreading the HV coming over. She's due over in half an hour. On tuesday she asked if she could come over today, I said well Connor is at nursery. But she said it doesn't matter as we need 'a little chat' :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

Tina, that stinks. :(
I can just block numbers from texting me on my phone. Not calls though.


----------



## 17thy

Rhio what is an HV?


----------



## cabbagebaby

^ health visitor


----------



## we can't wait

Tbh, I'm thinking of changing the title of his thread. Do the dashes and stars bother anyone else, or should I just leave it?

LO has her 9 month check-up today. :/


----------



## Hotbump

TBH i'm so confused about everything in my life :nope:


----------



## we can't wait

I am in such a bad mood this morning.

:growlmad:


----------



## amygwen

we can't wait said:


> Tbh, I'm thinking of changing the title of his thread. Do the dashes and stars bother anyone else, or should I just leave it?
> 
> LO has her 9 month check-up today. :/

I like the dashes and stars :thumbup:

Hope baby girls appt goes well!


----------



## amygwen

TGIF :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

amygwen said:


> I like the dashes and stars :thumbup:
> 
> Hope baby girls appt goes well!

Thanks. I'm sure the appt will go well. I'm not sure if she has to get vaccinations today. I'm pretty sure she does (i think just one), but she always handles them so well. I'm excited to see how much she weighs/measures in length. ;)

How are you and Kenny today?


----------



## amygwen

we can't wait said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I like the dashes and stars :thumbup:
> 
> Hope baby girls appt goes well!
> 
> Thanks. I'm sure the appt will go well. I'm not sure if she has to get vaccinations today. I'm pretty sure she does (i think just one), but she always handles them so well. I'm excited to see how much she weighs/measures in length. ;)
> 
> How are you and Kenny today?Click to expand...

I know! I used to get so excited going to Kenny's doctors appointments to see how much he weighed/measured lol. Now they're just really boring! But I still do get excited. Update us when you can on her measurements! She's so precious.

We are good! I'm at work, so I'm excited to go home since I don't work on weekends. Yayyyyy!!! :D


----------



## 17thy

TBH, how can you forget something we just discussed yesterday?????

My cousin in law has a baby shower tomorrow, and I had a conversation with DH yesterday, saying basically "Hey, I'm probably gonna ride with Amber and your mom can drop me off since she is gonna be busy in the morning and can't give me a ride there. Are you going to watch Emerald?" And right after i said "are you gonna watch emerald" He says "Yeah." Then this morning he calls and says "I'm gonna pick up a headlight and breakpads and tomorrow I'll go over to my moms house to fix them and you can ride with her." :dohh: So I said, "um i told you your mom is busy in the morning so i can't ride with her" and he says "oh, well still i'm going over there to fix the car while you're gone tomorrow" and I said "how are you going to watch Emerald while you're fixing the car??" 

and of course, he goes: "Oh you aren't taking her?" :dohh: :growlmad: :nope: 

Like, were you seriously not listening to a thing I said. And THEN he said "I doubt I said 'Yeah'". Yep, I'm just lying. -_- Not amused this morning.


----------



## we can't wait

:hugs:

Are you going to have to take Emerald with you? At least it's a baby shower... People usually love kids at baby showers. ;)


----------



## 17thy

Oh I don't mind taking her, but if I do I'm gonna have to drive because her carseat is bulkyyyy. It's more of the fact that we had a whole conversation about it less than 24 hours ago lol.


----------



## we can't wait

Right, I get that. My DH does the same thing sometimes. It's like 'really? did you just completely tune me out?!' :roll:


----------



## 17thy

I might even understand if he was playing video games or doing something. He was literally standing right across from me only talking to me hahaha. Silly men :rolleyes:


----------



## JadeBaby75

17thy said:


> TBH: I think there is a small whale inside of me this time :haha:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> posted in teen preg also...

WOW! Im so jealous, I love your bump, amazing considering how early you are :flower:


----------



## 17thy

thanks! my friend is a few weeks ahead of me, but with her 3rd child, and she looks like she's like 30 weeks pregnant no joke.


----------



## hot tea

Falko woke me up soooo any times last night to feed. Oh, four month sleep regression, how I despise you...


----------



## veganmama

tbh i wish my nipple would heal already. i hate not enjoying feeding time


----------



## MommyGrim

TBH, I wish I had real friends, and not people who come to me when they have problems and leave whenever I try to hang out with them or have my own problems. This is getting fucking ridiculous :growlmad:


----------



## we can't wait

MommyGrim said:


> TBH, I wish I had real friends, and not people who come to me when they have problems and leave whenever I try to hang out with them or have my own problems. This is getting fucking ridiculous :growlmad:

^ this!
A lot of my friends only seem interested in talking when they're having some huge dilemma.


----------



## MommyGrim

we can't wait said:


> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> TBH, I wish I had real friends, and not people who come to me when they have problems and leave whenever I try to hang out with them or have my own problems. This is getting fucking ridiculous :growlmad:
> 
> ^ this!
> A lot of my friends only seem interested in talking when they're having some huge dilemma.Click to expand...

Yep! And if you want to hang out with them or have your own problems, they're no where to be seen!


----------



## Burchy

x__amour said:


> Tina, that stinks. :(
> I can just block numbers from texting me on my phone. Not calls though.

Really? Don't you have an iPhone? That's what I have. But yeah I got a text yesterday after already getting a ton of texts about other stuff. But apperentally Elliott is moving to Texas next Thursday and needs to come here to pick up the baby gate he bought for us because he needs it for his apartment -__- so now I have to see him next week. But whatever I'll just put the gate outside and he can pick it up and leave and then after that there is no reason for him to contact me.


----------



## 17thy

^wow he's taking your baby gate? seriously? what a douchebag.


----------



## we can't wait

I'm surprised he is actually moving to Texas. What a douche.


----------



## we can't wait

17thy said:


> ^wow he's taking your baby gate? seriously? what a douchebag.

Bahaha, we posted at the same time calling him a douche. :rofl:


----------



## 17thy

Smh, no other word to describe it! Seriously! "Oh btw that baby gate that protects our daughter, um....yeah I'm gonna need that for my new place." :nope:


----------



## Burchy

Haha I'm not mad because we don't even use that gate.


----------



## we can't wait

I think it's more or less the _reason_ why you broke up, plus the fact that he "needs" the gate, that makes him a d-bag. I'm glad that you're okay though! :hugs2:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Mii

MommyGrim said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> TBH, I wish I had real friends, and not people who come to me when they have problems and leave whenever I try to hang out with them or have my own problems. This is getting fucking ridiculous :growlmad:
> 
> ^ this!
> A lot of my friends only seem interested in talking when they're having some huge dilemma.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! And if you want to hang out with them or have your own problems, they're no where to be seen!Click to expand...

^^^ Ugh I know the feeling :/
The friend who ditched me last night text me this morning saying sorry she was sleeping all day (she works graveyard shifts at Tim hortons so I wasnt really angry) but I mean come on.. we made plans...

Also When I found out I was pregnant (just got out of my abusive relationship) my bestfriend got invited to the movies (by this girl who we both us to be friends with but she started disliking me when I started missing school ((because of FOB)) so anywho my besty tried to invite me also with this girl n this is pretty much how the conversation went.

Besty: Can monica come? 
Girl: I dont know I want it to be just you me (and some other chicks)
Besty: But she is going threw alot right now and needs her friends...
Girl: So? I am going threw alot too.

Thats all I remember but when she says she is going threw alot she was talking about not being able to find a roommate for her second semester in Uni :wacko: Like really? 

Sorry for the novel :haha:


----------



## Burchy

vinteenage said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> Smh, no other word to describe it! Seriously! "Oh btw that baby gate that protects our daughter, um....yeah I'm gonna need that for my new place." :nope:
> 
> Elliot isn't FOB though, just Tina's ex.
> 
> That is stupid though. Its not like gates are THAT expensive.Click to expand...

It was only $30. But whatever. I'm not even mad because I don't use it. It's just the fact that I have see him. But oh well. I'll see him that one day and then he's gone for good.


----------



## emmylou92

What does smh stand for? :shrug:


----------



## Hotbump

why doesnt he buy a new one they are like $10 here in texas


----------



## stephx

I cant beleive he's actually moving to Texas :roll:

Bet you're glad to be rid


----------



## Hotbump

emmylou92 said:


> What does smh stand for? :shrug:

shaking my head :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Hotbump said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> What does smh stand for? :shrug:
> 
> shaking my head :haha:Click to expand...

Usually I can guess them but that had me stumped. Thanks:flower:

Tbh, everyday I feel worse and worse. I also feel really guilty that I sleep when Hollie does in the day, resulting in me do nothing in the afternoon. All the washing is done and food is cooked, but idk still feel bad for sleeping.

I feel shit so OH is cooking, that makes me feel bad too. 

I feel like im being lazy, even though I get everything done that needs to be done. IDK.


----------



## Burchy

Hotbump said:


> why doesnt he buy a new one they are like $10 here in texas

Who knows! But whatever he can have the stupid gate lol. If he wants to waste the gas money driving to my house for a crap $30 baby gate so be it.


----------



## we can't wait

He's just being petty, IMO.
probably because he knows he was a total jackass to begin with.
:roll:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## daydreamerx

tbh i feel like absolute crap


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh, I've got so much to do... Need to sort out Connor's passport, do my first aid homework, send a package off, tidy, clean, wash up, bath and bed. And all need doing soon. But I can't be bothered.


----------



## Mii

tbh, Myles is getting into everything today! He is in his rolly chair and one minute hes pulling my purse of the coffee table, then he has a pen in his hand, looking up again and hes got the tv remote ! lol silly boy, now hes going after my sweater lol


----------



## Rhio92

Just had another rejection from Derby uni :sad2: Only 1 left (my number 1 choice). Trying to stay positive but it's so so so hard right now :cry:


----------



## amygwen

Rhio92 said:


> Just had another rejection from Derby uni :sad2: Only 1 left (my number 1 choice). Trying to stay positive but it's so so so hard right now :cry:

Oh no :( sorry to hear about the rejection. Keeping positive thoughts for you on your other choice!


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tbh im fed up or tyler not listening and hitting me alll the time he only hits me abd every time I tell him off he laughs he refuses to listen hes got some behaviour issues for a 14 month old.


----------



## Mii

tbh, my mom is really irritating me today about my phone bill.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 17thy

cabbagebaby that is absolutely 100% normal behavior for a 14 month old


----------



## 17thy

tbh: FOUR hour nap Emerald?! :O :O this has never happened in her life!


----------



## smatheson

Tbh: I look forward to OH coming home every night because it's the only time I get to hang out with someone and talk to someone:cry: I wish I had more friends


----------



## Mii

Tbh, I am kinda worried now. My brothers friend and another friend just stopped by to pick up mic stands so they obviously saw Myles n said Hi (the thing that worries me is they are both friends with this girl who is really close to FOB :nope:)

I hope this doesnt start something. Ugh.


----------



## Mei190

Rhio92 said:


> Just had another rejection from Derby uni :sad2: Only 1 left (my number 1 choice). Trying to stay positive but it's so so so hard right now :cry:

Stay positive! It isn't over yet. :hugs:



cabbagebaby said:


> Tbh im fed up or tyler not listening and hitting me alll the time he only hits me abd every time I tell him off he laughs he refuses to listen hes got some behaviour issues for a 14 month old.

He's just testing boundaries, try not to take it too much to heart. Nathaniel does exactly the same things :hugs:


----------



## Melibu90

Rhio92 said:


> Just had another rejection from Derby uni :sad2: Only 1 left (my number 1 choice). Trying to stay positive but it's so so so hard right now :cry:

Keep positive, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## stephx

Sorry Rhiannon :hugs:

I reeeally hope you get into you no1 choice though! x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Sorry Rhiannon :hugs: fingers crossed for your first choice and even then, there is always clearing :hugs:

I got on my degree by sheer luck! And 3 of my friends have all got in their first choice uni's by clearing and not shit courses either! (Law at Birmingham, Politics at Brunel)

Just prepare yourself with all the uni's phone numbers and course codes and get on the phone immediately on the day clearing opens, which i assume is a-level results day... So some point in August? So you have plenty of time to source all the uni's doing your degree and to get all the info ect.

Good luck!! Let's hope my post was pointless and Nottingham will give you an unconditional offer ;)


----------



## rockys-mumma

And also,

Tbh, it's frikkin weird keep seeing tickers of LOs who wasn't even born when I joined with a '3' at the end!!! Time has gone sooo fast!!!


----------



## emmylou92

Tbh, i have had loads of BH tonight, really really tight ones that last forever, my bump looks sooo strange when I get them.

Thinking about making a bacon buttie!


----------



## Melibu90

Mmmm bacon buttie! I didnt have tea and now im hungry its too late :(


----------



## emmylou92

I had tea, but all I think about is food! My baby is gong to be huge!!!


----------



## Melibu90

I still blame pregnancy :haha:


----------



## Mii

tbh, I cant wait to settle down and start TTC for #2 :blush:


----------



## x__amour

Burchy said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Tina, that stinks. :(
> I can just block numbers from texting me on my phone. Not calls though.
> 
> Really? Don't you have an iPhone? That's what I have. But yeah I got a text yesterday after already getting a ton of texts about other stuff. But apperentally Elliott is moving to Texas next Thursday and needs to come here to pick up the baby gate he bought for us because he needs it for his apartment -__- so now I have to see him next week. But whatever I'll just put the gate outside and he can pick it up and leave and then after that there is no reason for him to contact me.Click to expand...

No, I have the LG Remarq for Sprint. Sprint has a blocking option, you have to text the number to a number and it blocks them.

That is seriously so shitty. Real mature. =D&gt;
Tina, seriously. Just leave it out on the porch or driveway.

TBH, today was amazing. I had to stay 1½ hours late because I left 1½ hours early the other day so I had to stay until 7:30pm. Around 3:00pm my boss let us all go home early paid! :happydance:


----------



## AirForceWife7

x__amour said:


> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Tina, that stinks. :(
> I can just block numbers from texting me on my phone. Not calls though.
> 
> Really? Don't you have an iPhone? That's what I have. But yeah I got a text yesterday after already getting a ton of texts about other stuff. But apperentally Elliott is moving to Texas next Thursday and needs to come here to pick up the baby gate he bought for us because he needs it for his apartment -__- so now I have to see him next week. But whatever I'll just put the gate outside and he can pick it up and leave and then after that there is no reason for him to contact me.Click to expand...
> 
> No, I have the LG Remarq for Sprint. Sprint has a blocking option, you have to text the number to a number and it blocks them.
> 
> That is seriously so shitty. Real mature. =D&gt;
> Tina, seriously. Just leave it out on the porch or driveway.
> 
> TBH, today was amazing. I had to stay 1½ hours late because I left 1½ hours early the other day so I had to stay until 7:30pm. Around 3:00pm my boss let us all go home early paid! :happydance:Click to expand...

OT .. We have the same phone ;)


----------



## Desi's_lost

tbh, it confuses the hell out of me when friends want to like tickle me an such because from about...15 on I equated that as a way to see if a person was comfortable with you touching them to establish if it was okay to get closer. I dunno if thats just her personality or if shes trying to give me hints >.<


----------



## 17thy

^first time i ever hung out with dh he tickled the shit out of me. then invited me to go camping that weekend. then fucked me. and well...you know..now we're married. damn tickling...


----------



## Desi's_lost

17thy said:


> ^first time i ever hung out with dh he tickled the shit out of me. then invited me to go camping that weekend. then fucked me. and well...you know..now we're married. damn tickling...

:rofl:

Seeeeee! i can name many a boy that i tested the waters with by poking or tickling.
but at the same time, when i was a freshman/sophmore (so 13-15ish) ALL of my friends did it and it was just a haha funny thing.

So i have no idea. me and her and a few other girls joke around about stuff all the time, so short of upfront asking her, theres no way to know if shes just playing around or if there is a hint im suppose to be picking up.

And i dont want to ask and her be like 'uh...wow wtf's wrong with you' cos shes my only real life friend :( lol


----------



## Burchy

x__amour said:


> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Tina, that stinks. :(
> I can just block numbers from texting me on my phone. Not calls though.
> 
> Really? Don't you have an iPhone? That's what I have. But yeah I got a text yesterday after already getting a ton of texts about other stuff. But apperentally Elliott is moving to Texas next Thursday and needs to come here to pick up the baby gate he bought for us because he needs it for his apartment -__- so now I have to see him next week. But whatever I'll just put the gate outside and he can pick it up and leave and then after that there is no reason for him to contact me.Click to expand...
> 
> No, I have the LG Remarq for Sprint. Sprint has a blocking option, you have to text the number to a number and it blocks them.
> 
> That is seriously so shitty. Real mature. =D&gt;
> Tina, seriously. Just leave it out on the porch or driveway.
> 
> TBH, today was amazing. I had to stay 1½ hours late because I left 1½ hours early the other day so I had to stay until 7:30pm. Around 3:00pm my boss let us all go home early paid! :happydance:Click to expand...

That's what I'm going to do. Just put it out front. Either that or have Paul give it to him lol since he will be over that day.


----------



## Mb2012

Tbh I really wish my bestfriend would have a meaningful conversation with me I know I should be happy she hasn't completely ditched me since having a baby but it'd be nice to talk to someone about me feeling so down...I feel completely alone and I really need her.


----------



## we can't wait

amygwen said:


> I know! I used to get so excited going to Kenny's doctors appointments to see how much he weighed/measured lol. Now they're just really boring! But I still do get excited. Update us when you can on her measurements! She's so precious.

I posted on the weight thread, too, but she measured: 18lbs, 15oz & 29in long.
She's in the 95% for her height. 70% for her weight for here age, but only around 15% for her weight for length. It kind of confuses me, to be honest, lol.
She ended up not having shots today. She had to have blood drawn to test for anemia (to see when/if she'll be ready for cow's milk soon). DH had to hold her on his lap and hold her still, while I held her other arm, to draw the blood. I was shocked-- the needle went in and she didn't even flinch. Didn't move, didn't cry. She is such a big girl. :cloud9:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Kelly, you are so lucky .. When Brenna had to get her blood drawn at 12 months it was fucking awful. As soon as they put the band on her arm to get her vein to pop up she started screaming bloody murder. That one didn't work, so they had to try the other side. That one didn't pop up either, so they went back to the first one :growlmad: I had to hold her down and she was just staring at me and crying as if "Why are you doing this to me?" I felt so awful I cried the whole way home :cry:

As if that wasn't enough, right after the blood work they gave her 6 shots. No I am not joking, 6. I was furious. She was so miserable and hysterical and I just felt so horrible .. like my heart just, sank :nope:


----------



## x__amour

Poor babas. :hugs:

Tori hasn't had to get blood drawn. :shrug:
There were heel pricks in the hospital and at 2 weeks appointment but other then a finger prick for iron levels at 12 months (which she didn't even react), no blood work!


----------



## AriannasMama

Ari hasn't had any blood drawn either, she's had the finger prick for an iron check at 9 months (where they just prick your finger, drop the blood into a little plastic tray, and stick it into a reader) but thats all :shrug:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna's was to check for any traces of lead in her blood. I thought it was very pointless, as I watch her like a hawk .. but hey, I'd rather be safe then sorry :thumbup: Good thing she won't remember it, cause I sure as heck won't forget it! :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Oh my fing god, the lead test was insane! For syri they just did the finger prick but had to fill a ridiculous amount of blood into this tube thing so it took at least ten minutes and she was so upset that she had to stay still and that the woman had to keep squishing her already in pain finger. I was like trying to nurse her while the woman was trying to get the blood. It was such a scene. 
Then she goes 'well there is a different lance that cuts deeper but that one hurts more' well so does squeezing her finger for ages ya dumb cow. >.<


----------



## AirForceWife7

Yeah, with Brenna they took a whole vial of blood when they could've just pricked her heel or finger .. that would've made much more sense :nope: Sometimes I hate doctors, I swear. I know they're just doing their job, but a lot of the time I feel some things are unneccessary.


----------



## Mii

tbh, I just had a thought. FOB's should get the pregnancy symtems when the girl is pregnant (together or not lol) ie: morning sickness, nausea, hormonal change :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie has never had to have blood taken, apart from her heal prick test. 

She always hates injections though.....poor babys!


----------



## Bexxx

Tbh, I can't believe how FOB is taking this break up. I never in a million years thought he'd be acting like this.


----------



## snowfia

Izzy had to have blood taken because of her jaundice and they tried 3 times to get it out of her hand and couldn't get any so went with a heel prick. I then had to go back because they messed something up and I told them not to try in her hand because they wouldn't get any but they insisted and she was just screaming the whole time, it was horrible. And they didn't even get any that way and did another heel prick in the end :growlmad:

Tbh, I'm such an idiot, I dropped all the milk I pumped this morning :dohh:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tyler had to have loads of blods taking a few for jundice one to check for thyroid problem causei have one which I never got the results to actually hmm...


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh, i've got this child FAR to excited and hyper for the football match today he's running round the living room screaming SUNDERLAND yeaaaaah. 
and tbh, i wanna laugh in fob's face he'll never support sunderland oh really? hahaha :)


----------



## 10.11.12

Edie is still asleep :happydance: she's never slept this late before. Taking her out to the park today for a childrens fair.


----------



## Jemma0717

Desi's_lost said:


> Oh my fing god, the lead test was insane! For syri they just did the finger prick but had to fill a ridiculous amount of blood into this tube thing so it took at least ten minutes and she was so upset that she had to stay still and that the woman had to keep squishing her already in pain finger. I was like trying to nurse her while the woman was trying to get the blood. It was such a scene.
> Then she goes 'well there is a different lance that cuts deeper but that one hurts more' well so does squeezing her finger for ages ya dumb cow. >.<

We have to get that amount in order for the test to be accurate otherwise they send it back. Also, MOST of the time it doesn't actually hurt, it's just uncomfortable and awkward for them. Yes, the initial finger prick does hurt but not the squeezing...we don't squeeze that hard. The reason the finger looks more red is because the blood flow. 

Sorry, I took the "dumb cow" comment offensively because that dumb cow could have been me since that is part of my job....


----------



## Desi's_lost

Jemma0717 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Oh my fing god, the lead test was insane! For syri they just did the finger prick but had to fill a ridiculous amount of blood into this tube thing so it took at least ten minutes and she was so upset that she had to stay still and that the woman had to keep squishing her already in pain finger. I was like trying to nurse her while the woman was trying to get the blood. It was such a scene.
> Then she goes 'well there is a different lance that cuts deeper but that one hurts more' well so does squeezing her finger for ages ya dumb cow. >.<
> 
> We have to get that amount in order for the test to be accurate otherwise they send it back. Also, MOST of the time it doesn't actually hurt, it's just uncomfortable and awkward for them. Yes, the initial finger prick does hurt but not the squeezing...we don't squeeze that hard. The reason the finger looks more red is because the blood flow.
> 
> Sorry, I took the "dumb cow" comment offensively because that dumb cow could have been me since that is part of my job....Click to expand...

"Then she goes 'well there is a different lance that cuts deeper but that one hurts more' well so does squeezing her finger for ages ya dumb cow. >.<"

Thats why i was mad at her. If she had used the other one, it wouldnt have been such a scene and if you had seen it, you would have known it wasnt a good choice for her to have made. :nope: Syri practically didnt even notice the prick at all, and i suspect thats common for children her age, so what logic lead the woman to go with the lance that would result in a slower flow of blood because it was a small bit less painful escapes me.

edit: I would have felt better if she had even talked through the options with me and let me choose the best choice for my child rather than her doing it herself.


----------



## Jemma0717

Desi's_lost said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Oh my fing god, the lead test was insane! For syri they just did the finger prick but had to fill a ridiculous amount of blood into this tube thing so it took at least ten minutes and she was so upset that she had to stay still and that the woman had to keep squishing her already in pain finger. I was like trying to nurse her while the woman was trying to get the blood. It was such a scene.
> Then she goes 'well there is a different lance that cuts deeper but that one hurts more' well so does squeezing her finger for ages ya dumb cow. >.<
> 
> We have to get that amount in order for the test to be accurate otherwise they send it back. Also, MOST of the time it doesn't actually hurt, it's just uncomfortable and awkward for them. Yes, the initial finger prick does hurt but not the squeezing...we don't squeeze that hard. The reason the finger looks more red is because the blood flow.
> 
> Sorry, I took the "dumb cow" comment offensively because that dumb cow could have been me since that is part of my job....Click to expand...
> 
> "Then she goes 'well there is a different lance that cuts deeper but that one hurts more' well so does squeezing her finger for ages ya dumb cow. >.<"
> 
> Thats why i was mad at her. If she had used the other one, it wouldnt have been such a scene and if you had seen it, you would have known it wasnt a good choice for her to have made. :nope: Syri practically didnt even notice the prick at all, and i suspect thats common for children her age, so what logic lead the woman to go with the lance that would result in a slower flow of blood because it was a small bit less painful escapes me.Click to expand...

Ohhh I gotcha... :thumbup: I guess I missed that part when I was reading lol. Well, I always use the "poke" (round) lance vs the vertical lance but this is because the round one just gives a nicer (less messier) bleed but the way she said it to you wasn't appropriate...she shouldn't have said anything


----------



## Jemma0717

TBH I am really fucking grossed out. We were watching TV lastnight and I had just fallen asleep with DH starts to scream....there was a MOUSE just walkin around in the living room. YUCK.


----------



## we can't wait

My nephew just had a prick of the finger (and he has the same doctor), so I was a little surprised when they said they were actually going to draw a tube. For her vaccinations, she can get one without crying, but if it's two or more she gets upset. I guess it makes sense that she handled the blood being drawn well, but I still thought she'd freak out from being held, ykwim?

Omg, poor Brenna! That sounds awful. I know that she won't remember it, but I know how awful that had to be for you! When Aria was having an allergic reaction to one of her medicines DH had to hold her, and the nurse made me force-feed the 5ml of steroids to her (they were the nasty chalky kind instead of the flavored infant kind :sad1:) Shd just kept looking at me out of the corner of her eye, like 'why, mommy?' I had to go into the bathroom and have a moment to myself afterwards or I was going to burst into tears in the hospital room. :/ so, if that was that hard for me, i can only imagine what your experience was like! :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh, I feel like I'm back in year 7/8 listening to this :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggWyUEuGcWY


Ahhh memories :')


----------



## stephx

Tbh, im well chuffed for my score for my uni assignment :D reeeeally gotta keep it up!


----------



## Desi's_lost

tbh, if things go my way next weekend, i'm going to be in the best mood of my life lol.


----------



## Burchy

Rhio92 said:


> Tbh, I feel like I'm back in year 7/8 listening to this :lol:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggWyUEuGcWY
> 
> 
> Ahhh memories :')

Ahhh omg Jojo lol memories


----------



## 17thy

TBH, NO it's NOT fucking okay to just let your 21 month old run all over and not even look at them for over 30 minutes. Went to a baby shower today, of course, same shitty cousin in law I always complain about, wasn't watching her baby again. 

This little kid who was there (around 8) starts SCREAMING from the back of the house (all of us adults and 2 other babies were all in the livingroom playing baby shower games) and a few people run back there, and we hear "alexis is IN the toilet!!" (alexis is my cousin in laws baby) So deb gets up, and goes back there, "Oh yeah I find her in the toilet all the time." 

:saywhat: :wacko: :nope:

What if she had slipped on her way in and drowned in that toilet??? I was a straight up BITCH in front of everyone about it. There was another woman that said "Who was it?" and I said "The only person who wasn't watching their baby." Really loud. She lies about being pregnant every other month, and says she wants another!! I fear for her baby when there AREN'T other adults around. I don't know if anyone remembers but apparently when she left her daughter at my nieces birthday party all alone for over 30 minutes while she went out side for a smoke, my SIL asked her who was watching Alexis, and she says "I don't know, someone will watch her. They always do..." :saywhat: If I had a free chance to slap this bitch, oh I would make it count.


----------



## x__amour

Rhio92 said:


> Tbh, I feel like I'm back in year 7/8 listening to this :lol:
> Ahhh memories :')

I loooooove JoJo! I was 12, so she was 13 when that came out!
This is her newest song. :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9rGNfJmXRc&ob=av2e


----------



## Melibu90

I love music that takes you back!! I think i was about 13 then and i remember asking my mum why she looked older and prettier than me haha


----------



## we can't wait

TBH, I spend way too much time/money in craft stores. :dohh:


----------



## emmylou92

Tbh, i spend way to much money/time looking at cloth nappies.

I wouldn't even like to tot up how much we have soent on them in the past few weeks!


----------



## x__amour

TBH, I wish I could sleep. So tired. :sleep:


----------



## Burchy

TBH I want to marry Justin Bieber:blush: I just got done watching his movie lol. Goal in life is to marry him hahaha.


----------



## x__amour

Eeeek, noo Tina! Haha! I don't like Justin Beiber! :haha:


----------



## Burchy

Haha I LOVE him!!! So does Jayden lol. She has a bear that sings "baby" and she plays it all the time. And...he got really hott hahaha


----------



## Burchy

TBH I wish heels didnt hurt my feet and I could stand wearing them because they are sooooo cute!!! I wish I could go on a shopping spree and just buy a ton of new shoes and new clothes.

TBH I really want a tattoo but I just can not for the life of me decide on one lol.


----------



## we can't wait

^ me, too! I would looove to get another tattoo, but can't decide on what I want.


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tbh joey essex is very rude I met him and sat next to him on friday and he didnt even talk stupid celebs.


----------



## Bexxx

Tbh, I hate my ex so so so much.
He doesn't want to see Isla anymore and has told his mum she isn't allowed to see Isla and has made her take down all the pictures of Isla in their house because it reminds him of me. Gods sake. But she is going behind his back to come see Isla today :D


----------



## emmylou92

Glad she is still wanting to see her, sorry he is being such an ass. Im sure he will come around, his mum seems nice.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Tbh I thought OH would put in more effort for mothers day, obviously wrong. 

Just got anextra hour in bed and that's it, not even a card :roll:


----------



## emmylou92

^^ no card here, I was up at 7 am, but Hollie and OH are having a sleep in :dohh:

Nice to sit her with some music on BnBing not having to worry about feeding people or wondering what Hollie is going to try destroying next!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Tbh I hate my fucking OH my whole life is a fucking joke and a big lie fml

OH: "your not my fucking mother why should I do anything for you?! What do you want a present and a meal? I don't fucking think so!!!"

So now I'm crying in bed unsure wether it's hormones or he really is a complete &@&*#


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^no hun he's definitely a complete wanker! What a horrid thing to say :nope:
I hope you have a nice mothers day with alfie - i think if i were youi'd take him out and do something nice and ignore your oh!


----------



## emmylou92

I agree wanker, no need what so ever.
Wy are some men so dimwhitted! 

Have a nice day with Alfie hun.


----------



## 17thy

rockys-mumma said:


> Tbh I hate my fucking OH my whole life is a fucking joke and a big lie fml
> 
> OH: "your not my fucking mother why should I do anything for you?! What do you want a present and a meal? I don't fucking think so!!!"
> 
> So now I'm crying in bed unsure wether it's hormones or he really is a complete &@&*#

No that is fucking RUDE. I would have been like "No, you know what I want for mother's day? Someone that GIVES a fuck."

:hugs2:


----------



## stephx

:hugs: joely, what a prick :( x


----------



## amygwen

rockys-mumma said:


> Tbh I hate my fucking OH my whole life is a fucking joke and a big lie fml
> 
> OH: "your not my fucking mother why should I do anything for you?! What do you want a present and a meal? I don't fucking think so!!!"
> 
> So now I'm crying in bed unsure wether it's hormones or he really is a complete &@&*#


That's rude. :growlmad:

My OH is the same way, he always says "Why should I buy you anything, you're not my mother". And I'm like uhhhhh.. well I'm Kenny's mother and he's incapable of doing anything for me so it's YOUR responsibility! I can't stand it. I would happily buy him something for father's day from Kenny because I know that's what I need to do.

Guys are just idiots half the time. Sorry you're upset, he is being unreasonable.


----------



## 10.11.12

tbh I'm officially an idiot.


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh, I had one glass of wine with my sunday dinner and I feel totally gone :nope: It was only tiny, but now I need to sleep :dohh:


----------



## stephx

10.11.12 said:


> tbh I'm officially an idiot.

What happened?? xx


----------



## emmylou92

OH and Hollie woke up at 12 and I went to bed as been up since 2 am. They left me asleep till 6pm, :dohh: now I wont sleep tonight, but we are having a take away for tea!! So i'm a happy bunny.


----------



## lauram_92

Joely, your OH is being out of line. My Mum gets me something from Oliver for Mothers Day - and I am obviously not her Mother!! (Because I don't have a FOB involved to help out), and I in turn get something for her from Oliver, and something for my Granny from him too. I also give my Dad something from him for Fathers day, because otherwise he has no one to give anything to.


----------



## 10.11.12

stephx said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> tbh I'm officially an idiot.
> 
> What happened?? xxClick to expand...

It's seriously the stupidest thing I've ever done as a parent. My OH is spending spring break here and I decided to surprise him with doughnuts this morning so I took the dog out and went to get them and left Edie at home :dohh: totally forgot her. I realized that I left her once I got there and came home immediately. OH was just like "forget something" :haha: Edie was fine and I don't think she even realized that I was gone but I still felt terrible.


----------



## emmylou92

Awe, Laura, thats really nice.

I just oreded chineese and Hollie refused all of it, she rather me get off. Fat ass a cook h soemthing :( haha, i'm quite glad she dosen't like fast food really. So she ended up with a litte fruit salad type thing haha.


----------



## stephx

10.11.12 said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> tbh I'm officially an idiot.
> 
> What happened?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's seriously the stupidest thing I've ever done as a parent. My OH is spending spring break here and I decided to surprise him with doughnuts this morning so I took the dog out and went to get them and left Edie at home :dohh: totally forgot her. I realized that I left her once I got there and came home immediately. OH was just like "forget something" :haha: Edie was fine and I don't think she even realized that I was gone but I still felt terrible.Click to expand...

Aww noo way! :rofl: 

Sometimes when im out on my own I think "holy shit i left ava at home" before realising she with someone lol its a horrible sinking feeling

Great story for when shes older though :winkwink: x


----------



## 10.11.12

stephx said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> tbh I'm officially an idiot.
> 
> What happened?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's seriously the stupidest thing I've ever done as a parent. My OH is spending spring break here and I decided to surprise him with doughnuts this morning so I took the dog out and went to get them and left Edie at home :dohh: totally forgot her. I realized that I left her once I got there and came home immediately. OH was just like "forget something" :haha: Edie was fine and I don't think she even realized that I was gone but I still felt terrible.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww noo way! :rofl:
> 
> Sometimes when im out on my own I think "holy shit i left ava at home" before realising she with someone lol its a horrible sinking feeling
> 
> Great story for when shes older though :winkwink: xClick to expand...

I just totally panicked :blush: for a second I thought she had just gotten away from me in the store (I swear I do have some control over her :haha:) and then I realized what I did.


----------



## 10.11.12

Tbh I really want another baby. I want Edie to have a playmate and I know OH would be an excellent dad.


----------



## emmylou92

^^ you should join us second timers :)


----------



## 10.11.12

emmylou92 said:


> ^^ you should join us second timers :)

Don't tempt me :haha: the timing is just about perfect too but it's a big jump.


----------



## emmylou92

It is a big jump, infact itsva huge leap. Worth it though. I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## 10.11.12

I'm sure it totally is. Is Hollie excited to be a big sister?


----------



## emmylou92

She dosen't really understand. She kisses and cuddles bump, and has started feeding her teddys and doll bottles so Im think she knows iykwim.


----------



## Mii

tbh, Sometimes I wish OH didn't joke around so much :shrug: 
Hopefully this stage will wear off soon, he enjoys bugging me to much :haha:


----------



## 17thy

emmylou92 said:


> She dosen't really understand. She kisses and cuddles bump, and has started feeding her teddys and doll bottles so Im think she knows iykwim.

Since becoming pregnant Emerald is obsessed with baby dolls, feeding them, rocking them, carrying them around, sleeping with them, making me rock/hold/feed them. ALL day every day. I just take her baby and set it on my tummy and say "there is a BABY in there" and point at my tummy.


----------



## 10.11.12

17thy said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> She dosen't really understand. She kisses and cuddles bump, and has started feeding her teddys and doll bottles so Im think she knows iykwim.
> 
> Since becoming pregnant Emerald is obsessed with baby dolls, feeding them, rocking them, carrying them around, sleeping with them, making me rock/hold/feed them. ALL day every day. I just take her baby and set it on my tummy and say "there is a BABY in there" and point at my tummy.Click to expand...

Aww man this just made me about 10x more broody! :haha:


----------



## MommyGrim

Tbh, I'm sick of people giving me shit about not having a job. I go to school full time and any money I made would just go to daycare :shrug: I don't see why that's any of their business though :growlmad:


----------



## Mb2012

Tbh I really hope OH doesn't get me anything for my birthday...he's made me so paranoid he's going to propose that I'm refusing gifts until he drops the subject.


----------



## Mii

MommyGrim said:


> Tbh, I'm sick of people giving me shit about not having a job. I go to school full time and any money I made would just go to daycare :shrug: I don't see why that's any of their business though :growlmad:

I have this argument all the time with people. they are like .. 'why not work while you are waiting to go to school?' and I always say 'what would be the point in that? I wouldnt be spending as much time with my son and I would be working just to put him in daycare, so I can work, and frankly I think thats dumb.' 
I have no bills to pay besides my phone bill and Myles basic needs (cloths, diapears, formula etc) and I have more then enough for him just from his baby bonus so I see n point in working atm :shrug:


----------



## emmylou92

17thy said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> She dosen't really understand. She kisses and cuddles bump, and has started feeding her teddys and doll bottles so Im think she knows iykwim.
> 
> Since becoming pregnant Emerald is obsessed with baby dolls, feeding them, rocking them, carrying them around, sleeping with them, making me rock/hold/feed them. ALL day every day. I just take her baby and set it on my tummy and say "there is a BABY in there" and point at my tummy.Click to expand...

I do all that with Hollie, but i think she thinks a doll is going to be born :dohh:

She really loves bump though, the hugs and kisses she gives it are done such intensity.

Hollie just did a Poo in her nappy, the walked over to her potty and sat on it :) and started making pushing sounds, so i took her nappy off and put the poo in the potty and she continued to sit there pushing. When she stood up and could see the poop, she waved good bye to it :cloud9:


----------



## Burchy

Mii said:


> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm sick of people giving me shit about not having a job. I go to school full time and any money I made would just go to daycare :shrug: I don't see why that's any of their business though :growlmad:
> 
> I have this argument all the time with people. they are like .. 'why not work while you are waiting to go to school?' and I always say 'what would be the point in that? I wouldnt be spending as much time with my son and I would be working just to put him in daycare, so I can work, and frankly I think thats dumb.'
> I have no bills to pay besides my phone bill and Myles basic needs (cloths, diapears, formula etc) and I have more then enough for him just from his baby bonus so I see n point in working atm :shrug:Click to expand...

I am in the same situation! I just don't see the point because where I live day care is MORE expensive then the pay check I would be getting! But I may be getting a job soon because I think my cousin is willing to babysit for me for cheap.


----------



## Burchy

Mii said:


> tbh, Sometimes I wish OH didn't joke around so much :shrug:
> Hopefully this stage will wear off soon, he enjoys bugging me to much :haha:

Again I am in the same boat. Sometimes it is funny and cute, other times I want to slap him and tell him to shut up haha. But it's getting better.


----------



## Mii

Burchy said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> tbh, Sometimes I wish OH didn't joke around so much :shrug:
> Hopefully this stage will wear off soon, he enjoys bugging me to much :haha:
> 
> Again I am in the same boat. Sometimes it is funny and cute, other times I want to slap him and tell him to shut up haha. But it's getting better.Click to expand...

Working/: Yeah if I had someone to watch Myles I would def get a job! I would put alot of it in savings but daycare is just to expensive.

OH/: I usually do tell him to shut up :haha: but its in a playful manner. Honestly we will be like.. 
Him: youuuu slut
Me: youre a slut
Him: biiitch
me: you are an assholee 

n then he will randomly start dancing or something and I cant help but laugh.
then hell be like 'loooveeee youuu'. :rofl: 
Sometimes I think he is seriouse though and it worries me but he usually says sorry when we are having a romantic moment :kiss:


----------



## Burchy

Mii said:


> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mii said:
> 
> 
> tbh, Sometimes I wish OH didn't joke around so much :shrug:
> Hopefully this stage will wear off soon, he enjoys bugging me to much :haha:
> 
> Again I am in the same boat. Sometimes it is funny and cute, other times I want to slap him and tell him to shut up haha. But it's getting better.Click to expand...
> 
> Working/: Yeah if I had someone to watch Myles I would def get a job! I would put alot of it in savings but daycare is just to expensive.
> 
> OH/: I usually do tell him to shut up :haha: but its in a playful manner. Honestly we will be like..
> Him: youuuu slut
> Me: youre a slut
> Him: biiitch
> me: you are an assholee
> 
> n then he will randomly start dancing or something and I cant help but laugh.
> then hell be like 'loooveeee youuu'. :rofl:
> Sometimes I think he is seriouse though and it worries me but he usually says sorry when we are having a romantic moment :kiss:Click to expand...

Hahaha that is exactly how it is with my OH....I call him an asshole or a douchebag all the time! And I'm a bitch or a booty call haha but it's all in a joking way and then ill give him like the death stare and he will say something in some rediculous accent hahaha and I can't help but laugh.


----------



## Mii

[email protected] Haha yeahh sometimes it really makes me laugh but sometimes I will look at him and be like "Stop that you are being mean." Then hell mock me, Ill mock him mocking me n it can sometimes just go on and on :haha:


----------



## MommyGrim

Mii said:


> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm sick of people giving me shit about not having a job. I go to school full time and any money I made would just go to daycare :shrug: I don't see why that's any of their business though :growlmad:
> 
> I have this argument all the time with people. they are like .. 'why not work while you are waiting to go to school?' and I always say 'what would be the point in that? I wouldnt be spending as much time with my son and I would be working just to put him in daycare, so I can work, and frankly I think thats dumb.'
> I have no bills to pay besides my phone bill and Myles basic needs (cloths, diapears, formula etc) and I have more then enough for him just from his baby bonus so I see n point in working atm :shrug:Click to expand...

Exactly...when my mom was watching her I was looking for a job, but the second she got another I stopped since I no longer had daycare. I have been looking for stay at home positions but it's hard to find a good one among the scams :nope:


----------



## Mii

MommyGrim @it is really hard to find jobs that you can do from home but it isnt impossible :flower:
(but it is REALLY hard lol)


----------



## Burchy

Mii said:


> [email protected] Haha yeahh sometimes it really makes me laugh but sometimes I will look at him and be like "Stop that you are being mean." Then hell mock me, Ill mock him mocking me n it can sometimes just go on and on :haha:

Omg my life hahaha that is exactly what happens with us. Eventually I just look at him and say "seriously you are pissing me off. Stop before I punch you in the dick" then he stops hahaha!


----------



## 17thy

TBH I hate some memories.


----------



## Mii

Burchy @ :rofl: well didnt we find some intersting guys :haha: 
but if I said that to OH he would probably tell me to do it cause he is a weirdo like that :p


----------



## Mii

17thy said:


> TBH I hate some memories.

I hear you there :hugs::nope:


----------



## MommyGrim

Mii said:


> MommyGrim @it is really hard to find jobs that you can do from home but it isnt impossible :flower:
> (but it is REALLY hard lol)

Yea, I haven't had any luck so far but I'm hoping to go through my college and see if they can help me weed out the scams! :thumbup:


----------



## 17thy

Mii said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> TBH I hate some memories.
> 
> I hear you there :hugs::nope:Click to expand...

Wish there was a delete button! I bet life would be so much happier lol.


----------



## Mii

[email protected] Oh Im sure they will be a huge help! Thats what they are there for anyways :haha:

[email protected] That is so true but then I think, if everything bad and good didnt happen to me I wouldnt be where I am today :flower: It helps most time lol If not there is nothing wrong with having a good cry every now and again :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## x__amour

I'm so tired but so excited to move tomorrow!


----------



## Burchy

Mii said:


> Burchy @ :rofl: well didnt we find some intersting guys :haha:
> but if I said that to OH he would probably tell me to do it cause he is a weirdo like that :p

Haha interesting guys are the best!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Oh Macy's ads, how I hate you.


----------



## 17thy

^Do you KNOW how many times I've wanted to complain about that? Like seriously does bnb have to give macy's 1/2 a page of ad space and 30 seconds before it automatically goes away, also, mine started hiding the "close x" button.....


----------



## x__amour

Ad blocker! :thumbup:


----------



## 17thy

TBH my boobs feel so heavy. wtf. My boobs didn't even CHANGE at ALL during or after my first pregnancy. I hope to god i am able to breastfeed this time.


----------



## Burchy

TBH whenever the song Someone Like You by Adele comes on I stop everything I am doing and sing along, even if I am in a conversation with someone. I just tell them to shut up and not to ruin my song hahaha.


----------



## AirForceWife7

17thy said:


> ^Do you KNOW how many times I've wanted to complain about that? Like seriously does bnb have to give macy's 1/2 a page of ad space and 30 seconds before it automatically goes away, also, mine started hiding the "close x" button.....

Mine did this too! I'm like wtf are you kidding me??? Lol. Guess I'll have to look into that ad blocker ;)


----------



## Hotbump

TBH I can not believe how stupid I was....I totally forgot to spot in todays discussion thread for my math class so I will probably get a zero for that :dohh: Argh! So mad at myself.


----------



## Burchy

bhahahahahahahahahahahaha omg. So Elliott deleted my tumblr back when he hacked into all my accounts. Well I decided to make a new one! And guess what. The first 2 people to follow me are Elliott and Lauren! Like seriously? Whatever stalk me if you want :D all I am doing is posting up things about how much I love my life right now hahahahaha. I just find it funny and creepy that within 24 hours of making my tumblr they started following me. They can do what they want, I hope they are happy together.


----------



## Mii

Burchy @ Just be careful you dont get hacked again :nope: 
But that is kinda creepy and funny at the same time :haha:
Ps you should follow my tumblr :D I follow back <3
https://miilovely.tumblr.com/


----------



## Burchy

Mii said:


> Burchy @ Just be careful you dont get hacked again :nope:
> But that is kinda creepy and funny at the same time :haha:
> Ps you should follow my tumblr :D I follow back <3
> https://miilovely.tumblr.com/

My password is hard so I doubt I will get hacked. I have done like all the security I can. Even used hard security questions with the sites that had that option. So hopefully that is enough. I check all my accounts regularly to see if there is anything suspicious. 

I think it's funny because they are like stalking me and can't just leave me alone but like it is creepy because I never posted anything about making a new tumblr(it's the same URL though) only 1 person knew that I had made it again. And then 24 hours later they have found my tumblr and started following it. So how did they find it/know to find it?


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh, I am going to rally my head teacher, and I won't stop until he gets off his arse and listens. Hope he likes the sound of my voice, I'm not going anywhere :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

Tbh I really need to start eating healthy. All I eat is pure junk


----------



## x__amour

Been up since 4am but I don't care!!! It's moving day!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emmylou92

Yay!! Hope your move goes well!!


----------



## x__amour

Haha, thanks! :D
Have to work first though, blah. :(


----------



## Bexxx

Hope your move goes well :)


----------



## 17thy

I saw you had one day left yesterday! You must be THRILLED! I am envious lol. Good luck with the move. :thumbup:


----------



## emmylou92

Im so :sick: today.


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> Been up since 4am but I don't care!!! It's moving day!!!!! :happydance:

Woohooo I am sooooo excited for you!

I hope work flies by!


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I am a terrible drunk :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

MommyGrim said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm sick of people giving me shit about not having a job. I go to school full time and any money I made would just go to daycare :shrug: I don't see why that's any of their business though :growlmad:
> 
> I have this argument all the time with people. they are like .. 'why not work while you are waiting to go to school?' and I always say 'what would be the point in that? I wouldnt be spending as much time with my son and I would be working just to put him in daycare, so I can work, and frankly I think thats dumb.'
> I have no bills to pay besides my phone bill and Myles basic needs (cloths, diapears, formula etc) and I have more then enough for him just from his baby bonus so I see n point in working atm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly...when my mom was watching her I was looking for a job, but the second she got another I stopped since I no longer had daycare. I have been looking for stay at home positions but it's hard to find a good one among the scams :nope:Click to expand...

I wish I had the luxury of not having to work. I had to go back to school and work even though I had to pay $216.00 a week when I was only making about $600.00 a month. It sucked, but now that Im where Im at Im kinda glad I did it :thumbup: Try tutoring jobs, or working at a daycare so its free for you!


----------



## JadeBaby75

Tbh, my tummy is hurting and I don't want to be at work anymore!


----------



## emmylou92

^^ you need to chage your ticker!

Im fed up, my joints ache. Gah all I do is moan, im pissing myself off.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Thanks for all the support girls, he's such a nob sometimes :roll:

In other news... I got my car back!!! :happydance: Im £500 poorer but at least it's back now which is good as I start work at 7:15am tomorrow and I didn't fancy getting up at 5am to get a train and a bus :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Glad your caris sorted hun!


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh, I hate FOB more and more each day


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh, im skint! left enough in my account for sky to take on the 16th, they overcharged me so i was overdrawn, i didn't realise as i didn't check my bank till saturday when my £20 child benefit comes in. so instead of having £20 like i should i only had a few pounds (as the money brought me up from overdrawn) really fucked off tbh cause i left them just enough in to take not to be over charged for nothing  and on top of that i had a shitty connection on my broadband making me even angrier! 

sorry rant over. I have nothing till thursday now so lucky i have freezer/cupboard food, enough nappies and wipes


----------



## 10.11.12

leoniebabey said:


> tbh, im skint! left enough in my account for sky to take on the 16th, they overcharged me so i was overdrawn, i didn't realise as i didn't check my bank till saturday when my £20 child benefit comes in. so instead of having £20 like i should i only had a few pounds (as the money brought me up from overdrawn) really fucked off tbh cause i left them just enough in to take not to be over charged for nothing  and on top of that i had a shitty connection on my broadband making me even angrier!
> 
> sorry rant over. I have nothing till thursday now so lucky i have freezer/cupboard food, enough nappies and wipes

Ugh I could have written this :hugs: my child support didn't go through right off and I thought I had more money than I did :/


----------



## pinkribbon

Tbh I can't even think of an interesting response for this thread :dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

10.11.12 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> tbh, im skint! left enough in my account for sky to take on the 16th, they overcharged me so i was overdrawn, i didn't realise as i didn't check my bank till saturday when my £20 child benefit comes in. so instead of having £20 like i should i only had a few pounds (as the money brought me up from overdrawn) really fucked off tbh cause i left them just enough in to take not to be over charged for nothing  and on top of that i had a shitty connection on my broadband making me even angrier!
> 
> sorry rant over. I have nothing till thursday now so lucky i have freezer/cupboard food, enough nappies and wipes
> 
> Ugh I could have written this :hugs: my child support didn't go through right off and I thought I had more money than I did :/Click to expand...

it sucks does it :hugs:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tbh FOB is a complete dick !


----------



## Hotbump

TBH I liked my day out on saturday with my friends but I missed my babies to much I just wanted to go home after an hour :haha:


----------



## 17thy

Say hello you stranger!


----------



## hot tea

Did they leave?


----------



## we can't wait

17thy said:


> tbh so weird when i see someone who has been on bnb since SEPTEMBER and not made a single post and is looking at this thread ;)

A bunch of people got banned in September and made fake accounts. :roll:


----------



## 17thy

What an inconspicuous name too. Mommy. lol! And yeah tiffany.


----------



## tasha41

tbh I am afraid to go outside, despite the gorgeous weather, because I might get a really strange cast tan line lol


----------



## we can't wait

:rofl: 
Aww, when do you get the cast off?


----------



## 17thy

TBH, we've been total dumbasses with our money lately. Like the past month and a half we've eaten out at least one meal a day many times more than that.(not Emerald but me and DH).

Lunch today is the last meal we're buying out for a while! I said we can start doing something 'extra' once every other week or so.


----------



## tasha41

we can't wait said:


> :rofl:
> Aww, when do you get the cast off?

2-4 weeks from Friday


----------



## we can't wait

tasha41 said:


> 2-4 weeks from Friday

Hope it goes by quickly. :hugs:
That has to suck! It's been so gorgeous out for most of the past week (maybe not there, but still, I can understand!)

Are you going to risk the suntan line? I would think that you would heat up really fast with a cast on, too?


----------



## tasha41

It does get really hot w/ the cast. It's 22 celsius here but 25 with the humidity.. not Canadian weather for March lol


----------



## 17thy

its 27.2 degrees C here. (81F) ugh, gonna be another hot summer. The humidity is only 51% right now though, which is relatively low for around here.


----------



## AirForceWife7

The weather is so weird here! Every other state in America had an above average winter EXCEPT us! (New Mexico)

The past couple days it was 75 or higher here.

Now today it's in the 40's! :cold:


----------



## we can't wait

In VA, our winters are either hit or miss. It was a pretty mild winter for us, but we've had them before, too. :shrug:


----------



## 17thy

It barely got below the 70s this winter here. was the hottest winter since like 1985 in jacksonville.


----------



## Burchy

Here winter like didnt even exist. We barely had any snow and the weather was all over the place. Now its like in the 60-70F everyday. We like skipped over winter and went right to spring which most likely means that our summer is going to be horriblely hott.


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh, painting my nails is way more fun than coursework :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

Tbh, I joined another forum and the people there are seriously the BIGGEST bitches. Guess I stay away from there, it scared me!


----------



## we can't wait

Our weather is about the same, Tina. It would snow, and then immediately melt.
I don't mind that spring came early, but I hated how crazy the weather was day-to-day. It'd be warm, then freezing, then hot, the cold. :wacko: I agree, though, summer will most likely be hell. https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/Smilies/shootself.gif


----------



## Brealynne

Tbh, I'm really scared to be having another baby when Rylea is still a handful. I'm scared my fiance is going to leave me with two babies.


----------



## 17thy

Jemma0717 said:


> Tbh, I joined another forum and the people there are seriously the BIGGEST bitches. Guess I stay away from there, it scared me!

Just curious what is it called? PM me?


----------



## we can't wait

Jemma0717 said:


> Tbh, I joined another forum and the people there are seriously the BIGGEST bitches. Guess I stay away from there, it scared me!

I've dabbled on others, but bnb is home to me. I just like is way more than any other I've tried.


----------



## Hotbump

TBH I dont think that anything can compare to Texas summer time....I dread thinking what the temperatures are going to be like this year.


----------



## we can't wait

Brealynne said:


> Tbh, I'm really scared to be having another baby when Rylea is still a handful. I'm scared my fiance is going to leave me with two babies.

Why would he leave you?! I'm sure everything is going to be fine! 
Having two will be difficult, but you'll adjust. :hugs:


----------



## Leopard

TBH I hate being a working mum and will quit the moment DF gets off his arse and gets a job.


----------



## Brealynne

we can't wait said:


> Brealynne said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm really scared to be having another baby when Rylea is still a handful. I'm scared my fiance is going to leave me with two babies.
> 
> Why would he leave you?! I'm sure everything is going to be fine!
> Having two will be difficult, but you'll adjust. :hugs:Click to expand...

Well, things between us were never smooth during my first pregnancy and right now things aren't good again. Some people were spreading rumours that i was sleeping with other people before i got pregnant with rylea and he's choosing to beleive it.. So now he wants a paternity test and when it comes out positive that ryleas his im going to laugh at how stupid he looks.


----------



## amygwen

Brealynne said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brealynne said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm really scared to be having another baby when Rylea is still a handful. I'm scared my fiance is going to leave me with two babies.
> 
> Why would he leave you?! I'm sure everything is going to be fine!
> Having two will be difficult, but you'll adjust. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, things between us were never smooth during my first pregnancy and right now things aren't good again. Some people were spreading rumours that i was sleeping with other people before i got pregnant with rylea and he's choosing to beleive it.. So now he wants a paternity test and when it comes out positive that ryleas his im going to laugh at how stupid he looks.Click to expand...

He's stupid. The fact that he would believe rumors that you were sleeping with other people is just ridiculous. He should trust you more than that. I would be so offended if my OH believed rumors that other people started over me.


----------



## amygwen

Hotbump said:


> TBH I dont think that anything can compare to Texas summer time....I dread thinking what the temperatures are going to be like this year.

I agree, I was thinking about this the other day because kept saying I can't wait for it to get hotter so I can go for late-night walks with Kenneth or take him to the park but I'm just like, I'm totally never taking him when it's like 110F+ haha! That's just TOO HOT. I've really enjoyed the past few days we've had though where the highest is 80F. And today, it's raining LOL so that's not too bad. It's going to be awful though.


----------



## Brealynne

amygwen said:


> Brealynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brealynne said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm really scared to be having another baby when Rylea is still a handful. I'm scared my fiance is going to leave me with two babies.
> 
> Why would he leave you?! I'm sure everything is going to be fine!
> Having two will be difficult, but you'll adjust. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, things between us were never smooth during my first pregnancy and right now things aren't good again. Some people were spreading rumours that i was sleeping with other people before i got pregnant with rylea and he's choosing to beleive it.. So now he wants a paternity test and when it comes out positive that ryleas his im going to laugh at how stupid he looks.Click to expand...
> 
> He's stupid. The fact that he would believe rumors that you were sleeping with other people is just ridiculous. He should trust you more than that. I would be so offended if my OH believed rumors that other people started over me.Click to expand...

I am offended. Big time. But i really have to try to make it work between us. I want my kids to hve both parents because I never did. I don't want them to be where I am in my life right now at this age.


----------



## leoniebabey

we had a pretty mild winter tbf! well compared to the weeks of snow and icicles hanging off my house the year before. we had one snow here and it didn't last the day! and i'm pretty far north in england.


----------



## Bexxx

It's never hot here :(
Last summer I don't remember a day where I left the house without a jacket. I hate the cold :cry:


----------



## we can't wait

TBH, I wish BNB had a block button. Sigh.


----------



## amygwen

Brealynne said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brealynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brealynne said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm really scared to be having another baby when Rylea is still a handful. I'm scared my fiance is going to leave me with two babies.
> 
> Why would he leave you?! I'm sure everything is going to be fine!
> Having two will be difficult, but you'll adjust. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, things between us were never smooth during my first pregnancy and right now things aren't good again. Some people were spreading rumours that i was sleeping with other people before i got pregnant with rylea and he's choosing to beleive it.. So now he wants a paternity test and when it comes out positive that ryleas his im going to laugh at how stupid he looks.Click to expand...
> 
> He's stupid. The fact that he would believe rumors that you were sleeping with other people is just ridiculous. He should trust you more than that. I would be so offended if my OH believed rumors that other people started over me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am offended. Big time. But i really have to try to make it work between us. I want my kids to hve both parents because I never did. I don't want them to be where I am in my life right now at this age.Click to expand...

I can understand you wanting your kids to have both parents and to grow up in a stable household but if your OH doesn't trust you, than why would you be with him? You deserve to be happy too. Hopefully your OH stops being childish.


----------



## amygwen

we can't wait said:


> TBH, I wish BNB had a block button. Sigh.

It does, doesn't it?


----------



## leoniebabey

Bexxx said:


> It's never hot here :(
> Last summer I don't remember a day where I left the house without a jacket. I hate the cold :cry:

really ? we had a few hot days here


----------



## Brealynne

amygwen said:


> Brealynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brealynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brealynne said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm really scared to be having another baby when Rylea is still a handful. I'm scared my fiance is going to leave me with two babies.
> 
> Why would he leave you?! I'm sure everything is going to be fine!
> Having two will be difficult, but you'll adjust. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, things between us were never smooth during my first pregnancy and right now things aren't good again. Some people were spreading rumours that i was sleeping with other people before i got pregnant with rylea and he's choosing to beleive it.. So now he wants a paternity test and when it comes out positive that ryleas his im going to laugh at how stupid he looks.Click to expand...
> 
> He's stupid. The fact that he would believe rumors that you were sleeping with other people is just ridiculous. He should trust you more than that. I would be so offended if my OH believed rumors that other people started over me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am offended. Big time. But i really have to try to make it work between us. I want my kids to hve both parents because I never did. I don't want them to be where I am in my life right now at this age.Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand you wanting your kids to have both parents and to grow up in a stable household but if your OH doesn't trust you, than why would you be with him? You deserve to be happy too. Hopefully your OH stops being childish.Click to expand...

I really hope he does decide to grow up. With another baby on the way i don't think I'll have time to play games. -.- I wish he'd realize how hard the stupid shit he does is on me.


----------



## lauram_92

Bexxx said:


> It's never hot here :(
> Last summer I don't remember a day where I left the house without a jacket. I hate the cold :cry:

It was 8 degrees the other day, & I was like sweating :blush: Felt like Summer :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

amygwen said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> TBH, I wish BNB had a block button. Sigh.
> 
> It does, doesn't it?Click to expand...

It has an ignore feature, but not a block. I can add others to my ignore list. I won't see their posts, but they can still see what I post.


----------



## amygwen

we can't wait said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> TBH, I wish BNB had a block button. Sigh.
> 
> It does, doesn't it?Click to expand...
> 
> It has an ignore feature, but not a block. I can add others to my ignore list. I won't see their posts, but they can still see what I post.Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhh :dohh: I agree!


----------



## Bexxx

lauram_92 said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> It's never hot here :(
> Last summer I don't remember a day where I left the house without a jacket. I hate the cold :cry:
> 
> It was 8 degrees the other day, & I was like sweating :blush: Felt like Summer :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:
It was quite sunny last week so I went to the beach for a picnic, it was so lovely actually. Still really cold, but there wasn't any wind so felt pretty summery :lol:


----------



## lauram_92

I don't pay attention to my post count :shrug: I don't really care what it is.


----------



## tasha41

I wish mine was lower :shy: But I've been around nearly 4 years I guess


----------



## 17thy

TBH Emerald wouldn't have taken the nap she really needed without this mei tai. Thank you mei tai. :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh, i really don't wanna get up early tomorrow to go to a silly 'work focused interveiw' why must these people always give me early appointments


----------



## o.o

tbh, i've been watching desperate housewives for 3 hours straight :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

o.o said:


> tbh, i've been watching desperate housewives for 3 hours straight :haha:

LOVE LOVE LOVE this show. I started watching it on Netflix and watched season 1-7 and would seriously watch is 24/7 when I was on break from school. Then I was sad when it was over so I paid for Hulu+ to watch season 8. I am now caught up and am able to watch it every Sunday on ABC. In love with that show.


----------



## Jemma0717

Tbh....my pants don't fit me anymore. Not even my stretchy ones. Looks like it's time for me to go shopping to fit this baby in my pants. 

Also, 3 weeks until I find out. FX for a giiiiirl!


----------



## 17thy

^good luck! My gender scan is on friday..omg I booked it over a month ago and i can't believe it's almost here! I still think girl. But *everyone* else keeps saying boy.... lol guess we'll see.


----------



## o.o

Jemma0717 said:


> o.o said:
> 
> 
> tbh, i've been watching desperate housewives for 3 hours straight :haha:
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE this show. I started watching it on Netflix and watched season 1-7 and would seriously watch is 24/7 when I was on break from school. Then I was sad when it was over so I paid for Hulu+ to watch season 8. I am now caught up and am able to watch it every Sunday on ABC. In love with that show.Click to expand...

lol me too i started with netflix and my mom recorded most of the new ones so i've been trying to watch them all haha i cant believe what happened to Mike! :cry:


----------



## Jemma0717

o.o said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.o said:
> 
> 
> tbh, i've been watching desperate housewives for 3 hours straight :haha:
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE this show. I started watching it on Netflix and watched season 1-7 and would seriously watch is 24/7 when I was on break from school. Then I was sad when it was over so I paid for Hulu+ to watch season 8. I am now caught up and am able to watch it every Sunday on ABC. In love with that show.Click to expand...
> 
> lol me too i started with netflix and my mom recorded most of the new ones so i've been trying to watch them all haha i cant believe what happened to Mike! :cry:Click to expand...

Me neither...my DH and I were both bawling....lastnights episode too. :cry::cry:


----------



## Jemma0717

17thy said:


> ^good luck! My gender scan is on friday..omg I booked it over a month ago and i can't believe it's almost here! I still think girl. But *everyone* else keeps saying boy.... lol guess we'll see.

ugh I am so jealous! I have to wait until I am 20 weeks unless I want to pay for a private scan which I don't want to pay $75 when I know I can get it for free if I am just patient! :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

This isn't going to end well. Tiffany I do think you could be nicer with your posts because you can come across very offensive, and you have made others feel like they are doing wrong even when they aren't and it is just different parenting. But I do like you, & I don't want you to get banned! So don't call out the mods and be nice! Lol.


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh I have a cold sore and its huge and sore so I am mega PISSED


----------



## 10.11.12

tbh I think my OH is planning on proposing and I think my parents know.


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh i am going mad looking at pushchairs why do they all have to be so similar yet so different arghhh!!


----------



## JadeBaby75

o.o said:


> tbh, i've been watching desperate housewives for 3 hours straight :haha:

I love DH, its so freaking sad now. I just hope they keep Tom and Jane together, and Julie keeps her baby! That would be the perfect way to end the series! :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

Please remember I am from the UK & behind in desperate housewives ;)


----------



## o.o

JadeBaby75 said:


> o.o said:
> 
> 
> tbh, i've been watching desperate housewives for 3 hours straight :haha:
> 
> I love DH, its so freaking sad now. I just hope they keep Tom and Jane together, and Julie keeps her baby! That would be the perfect way to end the series! :thumbup:Click to expand...

i just hope Bree doesnt go to jail XD
i really dont like jane at all. yesterdays episode was sooo sad


----------



## emyandpotato

Don't ruin Desperate Housewives for us in the UK pretty please? :(

Just noticed Frankie in Skins has had a boob job. She annoys me even more. Skins in general annoys me. To be honest I should probably stop watching a bunch of seventeen year olds on TV when all it does is wind me up and make me feel old.


----------



## o.o

^Oh sorry didnt see the comments :blush:
I blame firefox, its been acting up for me :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

It's okay, I usually watch it online but all of the download sites have been closed so I'm stuck to normal TV :cry:


----------



## lauram_92

I still haven't watched Sundays!


----------



## emyandpotato

Watch it next Sunday and the next straight after :) Kind of glad it's the last series though, it's starting to annoy me.


----------



## Melibu90

Tbh im gonna be gutted when desperate housewives finishes!

I looked through the photos on my phone and cameron has managed to take a photo of himself i never noticed :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

My little man videoed himself on my laptop today. It was on the floor and he shuffled over and pressed some buttons and next thing I know I have a three minute video of him drooling and crawling in a circle.


----------



## Leah_xx

TBH: I'm so excited that my mom and brother are finally coming home because I really missed them and its tough taking care of Gracelynn, my 12 year old brother and 15 year old sister while going to school.


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is addicted to the Gerber lil' crunchies veggie dip.


----------



## 17thy

Jemma0717 said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> ^good luck! My gender scan is on friday..omg I booked it over a month ago and i can't believe it's almost here! I still think girl. But *everyone* else keeps saying boy.... lol guess we'll see.
> 
> ugh I am so jealous! I have to wait until I am 20 weeks unless I want to pay for a private scan which I don't want to pay $75 when I know I can get it for free if I am just patient! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol yeah I'm paying $89 for mine.


----------



## 17thy

emyandpotato said:


> My little man videoed himself on my laptop today. It was on the floor and he shuffled over and pressed some buttons and next thing I know I have a three minute video of him drooling and crawling in a circle.

Love those little gifts they leave us :cloud9:


----------



## we can't wait

Brandi, will they be able to tell you the gender so early? I know that they *can* but will they be able to make an accurate call?


----------



## vinteenage

If you have a really skilled tech you can pretty clearly tell from 12 weeks, but it goes into like measuring the angle of the urethra and everything....so it's not commonly done, hah.


----------



## 17thy

Kelly went to the same place at 14 weeks 0 days last time and the lady said she was so sure that my daughter was a girl she'd give me a free ultrasound if we found out at the anatomy scan it was different then she'd give me a free 4D ultrasound. 

And she was right! So we're going back there. If they can't tell (which Im almost 100% sure they'll be able to) then I'll be able to come back like a week later and check again for free.


----------



## Jemma0717

17thy said:


> Kelly went to the same place at 14 weeks 0 days last time and the lady said she was so sure that my daughter was a girl she'd give me a free ultrasound if we found out at the anatomy scan it was different then she'd give me a free 4D ultrasound.
> 
> And she was right! So we're going back there. If they can't tell (which Im almost 100% sure they'll be able to) then I'll be able to come back like a week later and check again for free.

I think it's awesome they can tell so early now but it still scares me that the nub wouldn't be completely formed and they would say "it's a boy" and then I buy a bunch of girl stuff and it comes out a boy.....even though (23 years ago) I was guaranteed a boy...came out a girl. :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

Tbh...this is SO DAMN CUTE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LSNxrEa3Usw


----------



## JadeBaby75

lauram_92 said:


> Please remember I am from the UK & behind in desperate housewives ;)

So sorry :blush:
How far behind are yal?


----------



## we can't wait

17thy said:


> Kelly went to the same place at 14 weeks 0 days last time and the lady said she was so sure that my daughter was a girl she'd give me a free ultrasound if we found out at the anatomy scan it was different then she'd give me a free 4D ultrasound.
> 
> And she was right! So we're going back there. If they can't tell (which Im almost 100% sure they'll be able to) then I'll be able to come back like a week later and check again for free.

That's awesome! I was just curious. :flower:
We didn't find out with LO until 20+1, and we plan to stay team yellow with LO#2.


----------



## Burchy

TBH I sometimes miss being able to do whatever I want whenever I want. Today I was downtown with some friends and I was having a great time, but then my Dad called and told me to come home because he was tired of baby sitting Jayden. I was gone for 2 hours...I just wish I could get out more often :/


----------



## x__amour

I'm SO TIRED! But we're moved for the most part! God, it's amazing! :D


----------



## Mii

Burchy said:


> TBH I sometimes miss being able to do whatever I want whenever I want. Today I was downtown with some friends and I was having a great time, but then my Dad called and told me to come home because he was tired of baby sitting Jayden. I was gone for 2 hours...I just wish I could get out more often :/

I miss it too :nope: I was actually thinking about this earlier today.
I just thought 'if I didnt have Myles I would be at OH's house probably much more then I am now' but then I realized, I want to take our relationship fairly slow and easy so I am kind of glad we have our down time to do our own thing lol
getting off topic I think lol I need some time to myself to get my eyebrows done:blush:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Tbh ... I want this .. so so so so bad for Brenna's room! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/662161...Graph&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share

Makes me want to re-do her entire nursery :haha:


----------



## MommyGrim

^
That is gorgeous!


----------



## MommyGrim

Tbh, I wish Avalon would stop biting...and OH's parents would seriously butt out of our parenting. It's really getting old...


----------



## purple_kiwi

tbh im so tired of cleaning.. i have found these stupid little sow bugs/pill bugs just about 6-8 of them and apparently they only come to moisture but i can't find where and im going crazy as i have been cleaning non stop the last 2 days trying to figure it out.. then i find ants coming in from the side door we have.. i hate bugs.


----------



## 17thy

tbh if your phone is getting blown up at 4:30am from your wife after you just had to take your daughter to the er for a 103.7 fever, you think you'd ANSWER it, AND the text message. Em is up with another 103 fever and I keep vomiting and she's screaming and crying while I do. :(


----------



## daydreamerx

Mii said:


> getting off topic I think lol I need some time to myself to get my eyebrows done:blush:

me too! my eyebrows are in need of some serious attention - i keep telling myself i wont do them because i'll go get them done and then never have a chance. awkawrd:dohh:


----------



## lauram_92

JadeBaby75 said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Please remember I am from the UK & behind in desperate housewives ;)
> 
> So sorry :blush:
> How far behind are yal?Click to expand...

In the last episode I watched..


Spoiler
Bree was planning to kill herself, but Renee found her. Detective Vance was murdered, thought it was Carlos but the police had his car.. lol. I can't remember what else.

But the episode after that has been on, I just haven't had the time to watch it.


----------



## lauram_92

Hope you both feel better soon Brandi!


----------



## Leopard

Aww Brandi, the same thing is happened to me, vomiting :(


----------



## Bexxx

I sat down at 9am to start my essay. It is now 11.20am and I haven't gotten a pen.


----------



## 17thy

It's 8:30 and DH just got home. LO co-slept the past 4 hours, 4:30am gave LO some tylenol, and checked at 8am her temp is still 102.8 so I gave her some motrin. She's now awake though and eating/drinking so I hope that will help it come down quickly.


----------



## lauram_92

Glad Emerald seems to be a bit better.

I started looking at photos I have of Oliver, I have NONE from Christmas, or his first birthday party :cry: I don't know where they went. My Mum must have a deleted them off the memory card. Fuck.


----------



## we can't wait

x__amour said:


> I'm SO TIRED! But we're moved for the most part! God, it's amazing! :D

Congrats! :happydance:



AirForceWife7 said:


> Tbh ... I want this .. so so so so bad for Brenna's room!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/662161...Graph&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share
> 
> Makes me want to re-do her entire nursery :haha:

Oh, my. That is gorgeous! I want it! :brat:



17thy said:


> tbh if your phone is getting blown up at 4:30am from your wife after you just had to take your daughter to the er for a 103.7 fever, you think you'd ANSWER it, AND the text message. Em is up with another 103 fever and I keep vomiting and she's screaming and crying while I do. :(

Yikes! I hope you both start feeling better. I'm glad the medicine seems to be helping Emerald.



lauram_92 said:


> Glad Emerald seems to be a bit better.
> 
> I started looking at photos I have of Oliver, I have NONE from Christmas, or his first birthday party :cry: I don't know where they went. My Mum must have a deleted them off the memory card. Fuck.

Oh no! Did you ask your mom about it? I would be so gutted. :cry:


----------



## 17thy

lauram_92 said:


> Glad Emerald seems to be a bit better.
> 
> I started looking at photos I have of Oliver, I have NONE from Christmas, or his first birthday party :cry: I don't know where they went. My Mum must have a deleted them off the memory card. Fuck.

:( omg i would be crushed


----------



## emmylou92

Do you have any posted on the show you lo thread Laura?


----------



## we can't wait

Just thought I'd share...

If you go to Outback Steakhouse today and say "I'm here to bloom into spring" they'll give you a free bloomin' onion.
And Rita's is giving away free italian ice from noon to 9pm. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Mb2012

we can't wait said:


> Just thought I'd share...
> 
> If you go to Outback Steakhouse today and say "I'm here to bloom into spring" they'll give you a free bloomin' onion.
> *And Rita's is giving away free italian ice from noon to 9pm.*
> 
> :thumbup:

If only one was closer to me lol.

Tbh I had a Baby MumMum yesterday and it was one of the best things I've ever had.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Tbh I cried my hormonal eyes out at work today because my car broke AGAIN on route. I had to drive 20mins in only 3rd and 4th gear! I rang the garage and they were like it's not our fault blah blah but when I took it back blotchy eyed and stressed out they were like woah we'll fix it lol. Theyfelt so bad the guy dropped it home for me and everything lol!

And tbh I just went to the shop to get milk and electric, I came out with gas and dr.pepper WTF lol. Babybrain!!! I never had hormonal or baby brain issues with my last pregnancy!!!


----------



## we can't wait

Mb2012 said:


> If only one was closer to me lol.
> 
> Tbh I had a Baby MumMum yesterday and it was one of the best things I've ever had.

Are those the little rice things for babies? You ate one? :haha:

I gave them to LO once, but it scared the shit out of me. It got soggy, and a huge peice broke off in her mouth. No, no, no. I'm terrified of her choking.


----------



## Melibu90

Laura i have no photos from christmas either my camera delelted them somehow :(


----------



## AirForceWife7

Mmmmm .. hello baked sweet potato with brown sugar, honey, and marshmallow.

Fuck yes.

(... and for those of you wondering, I'm only slightly crazy.)


----------



## lauram_92

About the photos, what I do is I leave them on my memory card, then transfer them to my laptop and delete them off the memory card. I never seen the photos of his birthday so I know they were never put on my laptop. But my Mum broke her memory card, so was using mine recently. So I am pretty sure she must have deleted them :cry: She says she never seen them but she is full of crap.


----------



## lauram_92

AirForceWife7 said:


> Mmmmm .. hello baked sweet potato with brown sugar, honey, and marshmallow.
> 
> Fuck yes.
> 
> (... and for those of you wondering, I'm only slightly crazy.)

:sick: Isn't that your thanksgiving food?


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ Lol .. I eat baked sweet potatoes all the time :D

Oh but to answer your question, it is thanksgiving food! lol


----------



## lauram_92

Your skanky Kelsey! Eat something normal :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

I love baked sweet potatoes with butter and loads of brown sugar. yum!


----------



## AirForceWife7

lauram_92 said:


> Your skanky Kelsey! Eat something normal :haha:

You know me .. mum by day, workin' corners by night. How do you think I bought my new Ferrari? :winkwink: Jealous!


----------



## 10.11.12

I just got my first real catering job! :happydance:


----------



## AirForceWife7

10.11.12 said:


> I just got my first real catering job! :happydance:

Congrats! That's great news :D

Brenna is throwing a major temper tantrum right now. Screaming and following me around the house .... joy.


----------



## 10.11.12

Thanks! I'm really excited it's just planning/catering a neighbors sons christening but everyone has to start somewhere. I hope Brenna starts being easier :flow: Edie had a major meltdown this morning.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hey, it's still something! Now you can build from that :)

And now she has stopped, is laughing at me and is happy as a lark! :dohh: lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Tbh..I need to stay out of the tri forums.....people are finding out the gender of the baby left and right and I have to wait until 20 weeks and I don't have the patience. I get upset and jealous when I read it :( I just want to know now!


----------



## Mii

tbh, I really need to stop 'restarting' my deit and just stick to it :dohh:


----------



## cabbagebaby

TBH I cant not with to move out of mydads ! I'll have a party with myself.


----------



## Burchy

TBH stop stalking me. I know I am fucking awesome, but seriously. Do you guys seriously have nothing better to do with your lives? Leave me, my friends, and my family alone and get on with your lives. -__-


----------



## Mii

tbh, I cant always tell if Myles likes a certen food or not because he makes faces like I have just fed him something disgusting and yet he opens his mouth and wants more :haha: silly boy


----------



## Mb2012

we can't wait said:


> Mb2012 said:
> 
> 
> If only one was closer to me lol.
> 
> Tbh I had a Baby MumMum yesterday and it was one of the best things I've ever had.
> 
> Are those the little rice things for babies? You ate one? :haha:
> 
> I gave them to LO once, but it scared the shit out of me. It got soggy, and a huge peice broke off in her mouth. No, no, no. I'm terrified of her choking.Click to expand...

Lol it was really good and yea they like dissolve as soon as saliva hits them it's weird.


----------



## Leah_xx

TBH: I love this freaking weather soo much!!


----------



## 17thy

Burchy said:


> TBH stop stalking me. I know I am fucking awesome, but seriously. Do you guys seriously have nothing better to do with your lives? Leave me, my friends, and my family alone and get on with your lives. -__-

jw, is that one girl from here with your FOB now?


----------



## Jemma0717

17thy said:


> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> TBH stop stalking me. I know I am fucking awesome, but seriously. Do you guys seriously have nothing better to do with your lives? Leave me, my friends, and my family alone and get on with your lives. -__-
> 
> jw, is that one girl from here with your FOB now?Click to expand...

Sorry for butting in but yes.


----------



## 17thy

tbh i have several mobile phone pictures to upload but I'm too lazy to find my phone.


----------



## 17thy

Jemma0717 said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> TBH stop stalking me. I know I am fucking awesome, but seriously. Do you guys seriously have nothing better to do with your lives? Leave me, my friends, and my family alone and get on with your lives. -__-
> 
> jw, is that one girl from here with your FOB now?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for butting in but yes.Click to expand...

And they are bothering you now? Both of them?


----------



## we can't wait

Burchy said:


> TBH stop stalking me. I know I am fucking awesome, but seriously. Do you guys seriously have nothing better to do with your lives? Leave me, my friends, and my family alone and get on with your lives. -__-

Really? You'd think they'd want to forget about you and try to move on, not stalk you. Sorry you have to deal with such immaturity. :hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ Tiffany & Brandi .. Just to clarify really quick, the guy was not her FOB, but her ex :flower:


----------



## Jemma0717

AirForceWife7 said:


> ^ Tiffany & Brandi .. Just to clarify really quick, the guy was not her FOB, but her ex :flower:

Oh yes, I knew this :dohh: I wasn't paying attention when Brandi said "FOB" lol


----------



## AirForceWife7

You fail Tiffany :haha:

kidddddinggggg.


----------



## 17thy

ahhh ok.


----------



## Burchy

I'm not so sure if Lauren is doing anything. It's more so Elliott. The only thing Lauren has done that I know of is just follow me on tumblr which I just delete because I don't want them stalking me. But after I deleted my tumblr they found my cousins tumblr an asked her why I deleted mine. It's just creepy.


----------



## Leah_xx

faillll


----------



## Burchy

Sooo some teenager just beat his mother with a hammer and there are helicopters and a small swat team looking for him....this is happening 5 minutes away from me.


----------



## Jemma0717

I am good at that sort of stuff ladies :haha: 

I am blonde.... :blush:


----------



## Jemma0717

Burchy said:


> Sooo some teenager just beat his mother with a hammer and there are helicopters and a small swat team looking for him....this is happening 5 minutes away from me.

WTF is going on....I saw this on your FB and then someone else posted right after you about someone here in MN who jumped off a bridge :wacko:


----------



## Burchy

Someone almost jumped off the bridge by me the other day but the fire department got there before she did. Shits crazy!


----------



## we can't wait

Burchy said:


> Sooo some teenager just beat his mother with a hammer and there are helicopters and a small swat team looking for him....this is happening 5 minutes away from me.

Omg! I'll have to watch the news and see if it's on later!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Burchy said:


> I'm not so sure if Lauren is doing anything. It's more so Elliott. The only thing Lauren has done that I know of is just follow me on tumblr which I just delete because I don't want them stalking me. But after I deleted my tumblr they found my cousins tumblr an asked her why I deleted mine. It's just creepy.

Honestly, I'd just tell them straight up to piss off and keep your & Jayden's names out of their mouths. Also, tell them to stop harrassing your family and trying to get info about you. God, that is so creepy.

If they continue to do so, I'd just file a cyber stalking report with the police. That should get the message through their thick skulls :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Where is everyone? I am so fricken bored over here


----------



## we can't wait

I know. I keep lurking waiting for something interesting to happen.

:brat:


----------



## Jemma0717

Nothing on here...nothing on FB...too early for bed for me. Hmm


----------



## Burchy

I'm here. What shall we talk about!?


----------



## Jemma0717

That's a great question Tina....lol

Have any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## we can't wait

I have no plans for tomorrow. :/ My life is so boring.
You?


----------



## Jemma0717

Mine is really boring too. I'll bring Landon to school then come home and probably do nothing. Although, I REALLY need to find the title for my vehicle because medical assistance needs a copy of mine and DH's....WTF for idk. dumb if you ask me. I sure hope they don't deny me medical coverage because I own a car


----------



## we can't wait

They'd deny you because you own a car?! 

Tomorrow I'll just be spending time with LO. Hopefully will get a little cleaning done. She refused to nap today, so i'll have to catch up.

And, of course, instead of doing it now I am BNBing and watching 16 & Pregnant: Where Are They Now


----------



## Jemma0717

Apparently they will deny you if you have a "newer" vehicle. Now, idk what they consider new. I have an 05 and DH has an 04 and we both owe $0 on them so I am bit worried. If they deny me for it though, I will appeal it because we didn't pay for our vehicles. My FIL paid for them in full. It's just BS here. Absolutely ridiculous. You should have seen the packet of stuff I had to send in to them JUST for medical


----------



## Jemma0717

I stopped watching 16 & Pregnant and Teen Mom for some reason....not sure why. I love Desperate Housewives and I think I want to start watching Pretty Little Liars


----------



## we can't wait

I believe it. When my sister signed up for Medicaid it was like 16 pages long. Crazy!

My mom is so addicted to desperate housewives. Haha. I watch Switched at Birth, but the season finale was tonight. :/


----------



## Burchy

Tomorrow I'm hanging out with OH and Elliott is coming to get the damn baby gate. Me and OH may be going to see a movie. 

Right now I'm watching 16&pregnant where are they now.


----------



## Mii

tbh, I am worried about tomorrow. There is a funeral (my moms friends nephew died) the wake was today but I didnt go and I am not sure if should go to the funeral or not. (I am sure no one would hate me if I didnt go) but I feel like it is the respectible thing to do because I knew there family, I was really close friends with his brothers :shrug: Even if I did go though it would just be to give them my condolances then leave. would one person not going be bad tho? There will be so many people there I think they will be fine without me. ... Ugh.


----------



## Jemma0717

Burchy said:


> Tomorrow I'm hanging out with OH and Elliott is coming to get the damn baby gate. Me and OH may be going to see a movie.
> 
> Right now I'm watching 16&pregnant where are they now.

OH? Elliot getting baby gate? Please explain. :haha:


----------



## Mii

Burchy said:


> Tomorrow I'm hanging out with OH and Elliott is coming to get the damn baby gate. Me and OH may be going to see a movie.
> 
> Right now I'm watching 16&pregnant where are they now.


I just finished watching that :haha: cant wait for the new season to start.


----------



## we can't wait

Ohh, what movie? *jealous*

On Where Are They Now, my favorite is Jordan. :D


----------



## we can't wait

Mii said:


> I just finished watching that :haha: cant wait for the new season to start.

Me too! I actually thought the new season was supposed to start tonight. :dohh:


----------



## Mii

we can't wait said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> I just finished watching that :haha: cant wait for the new season to start.
> 
> Me too! I actually thought the new season was supposed to start tonight. :dohh:Click to expand...

I didnt even know when that was suppose to start when I saw on my twitter that 'where are we know' was on I flipped :rofl: yes I follow alot of the teen moms & 16 and pregnant girls on twitter :blush:


----------



## we can't wait

Mii said:


> tbh, I am worried about tomorrow. There is a funeral (my moms friends nephew died) the wake was today but I didnt go and I am not sure if should go to the funeral or not. (I am sure no one would hate me if I didnt go) but I feel like it is the respectible thing to do because I knew there family, I was really close friends with his brothers :shrug: Even if I did go though it would just be to give them my condolances then leave. would one person not going be bad tho? There will be so many people there I think they will be fine without me. ... Ugh.

Sorry to hear about your loss.

You shouldn't feel obligated to go, but if you think that you may want to go to support your friends, then go. I don't think anyone would blame you for not going. It's your decision. 

:hugs:


----------



## Burchy

Jemma0717 said:


> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm hanging out with OH and Elliott is coming to get the damn baby gate. Me and OH may be going to see a movie.
> 
> Right now I'm watching 16&pregnant where are they now.
> 
> OH? Elliot getting baby gate? Please explain. :haha:Click to expand...

I explained it a few days ago I think. He bought me a baby gate while we were together and well now he wants it back. He is moving to Texas this Thursday and needs it for his new apartment. So he is coming here to get it. Not sure why he is going to was gas just to come get a cheap baby gate, but whatever floats his boat.


----------



## Jemma0717

Burchy said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm hanging out with OH and Elliott is coming to get the damn baby gate. Me and OH may be going to see a movie.
> 
> Right now I'm watching 16&pregnant where are they now.
> 
> OH? Elliot getting baby gate? Please explain. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I explained it a few days ago I think. He bought me a baby gate while we were together and well now he wants it back. He is moving to Texas this Thursday and needs it for his new apartment. So he is coming here to get it. Not sure why he is going to was gas just to come get a cheap baby gate, but whatever floats his boat.Click to expand...

Oh sorry I didn't see the post. He's....moving to Texas?! Oh lord. And what an Indian giver!! Rude.


----------



## we can't wait

Mii said:


> I didnt even know when that was suppose to start when I saw on my twitter that 'where are we know' was on I flipped :rofl: yes I follow alot of the teen moms & 16 and pregnant girls on twitter :blush:

Haha. I follow their updates on facebook, too. (and read gossip sites like teenmomtalk, teenmomjunkies, the Ashley, starcasm) 

*cough, cough, I'm a loser* 

:coffee:


----------



## Burchy

Omg Jordan has another kid!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

we can't wait said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> I didnt even know when that was suppose to start when I saw on my twitter that 'where are we know' was on I flipped :rofl: yes I follow alot of the teen moms & 16 and pregnant girls on twitter :blush:
> 
> Haha. I follow their updates on facebook, too. (and read gossip sites like teenmomtalk, teenmomjunkies, the Ashley, starcasm)
> 
> *cough, cough, I'm a loser*
> 
> :coffee:Click to expand...

It's OK, I follow all them too! And "liked" all their "official" fanpages!


----------



## Burchy

Jemma0717 said:


> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm hanging out with OH and Elliott is coming to get the damn baby gate. Me and OH may be going to see a movie.
> 
> Right now I'm watching 16&pregnant where are they now.
> 
> OH? Elliot getting baby gate? Please explain. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I explained it a few days ago I think. He bought me a baby gate while we were together and well now he wants it back. He is moving to Texas this Thursday and needs it for his new apartment. So he is coming here to get it. Not sure why he is going to was gas just to come get a cheap baby gate, but whatever floats his boat.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry I didn't see the post. He's....moving to Texas?! Oh lord. And what an Indian giver!! Rude.Click to expand...

Yup he is moving to Texas haha


----------



## we can't wait

Tina, you sooo have to catch up on the 16 and Pregnant gossip. I think Jordan's daughter is almost a year old now, isn't she? Can't remember whe. She was born, hah. 

Tiffany, me too. I "like" all he official pages before the shows even air so that i can "snoop" before the episode. 







:blush:


----------



## Burchy

You need to update me on everything 16&pregnant hahaha


----------



## AirForceWife7

Yupp! Jordan has two bambino's :)

The thing I like about that couple is that Jordan's boyfriend (now DH) is in the Air Force, so that is one story I can actually relate to! :haha:


----------



## Mii

we can't wait said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> I didnt even know when that was suppose to start when I saw on my twitter that 'where are we know' was on I flipped :rofl: yes I follow alot of the teen moms & 16 and pregnant girls on twitter :blush:
> 
> Haha. I follow their updates on facebook, too. (and read gossip sites like teenmomtalk, teenmomjunkies, the Ashley, starcasm)
> 
> *cough, cough, I'm a loser*
> 
> :coffee:Click to expand...

:blush: I am a loser too dont worry. OH ask me why I watch these shows n I always say well, I dont have this drama in my life so I need some sort of drama to entertain me :haha: Plu other then the tv moms and you guys here I have no one to relate to


----------



## Jemma0717

When I used to watch them, DH would watch them with me....of course with smartass remarks all the time. :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Jemma0717 said:


> When I used to watch them, DH would watch them with me....of course with smartass remarks all the time. :haha:

This is Jon (my DH) in a nut shell! Lol. He just makes fun of everyone the whole time!


----------



## Mii

OH does too :haha: or goes and does something else (they have 4 TV's in their house so its not like I am forcing him to watch haha.)


----------



## Jemma0717

AirForceWife7 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> When I used to watch them, DH would watch them with me....of course with smartass remarks all the time. :haha:
> 
> This is Jon (my DH) in a nut shell! Lol. He just makes fun of everyone the whole time!Click to expand...

Yet they continue to watch.....maybe the remarks help them cover the embarrassment they may feel? Idk lol


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm just like, "Shut up and let me watch my show!" :haha:


----------



## Burchy

Haha when I was with Chris he would make fun of me watching it.


----------



## youngone

TBH im sick of wtt so i can finish my degree. I'm 19, I'm ready. I have money, I'm in love, get over it people. we want what we want and I'm about to cave and just do it.


----------



## Jemma0717

youngone said:


> TBH im sick of wtt so i can finish my degree. I'm 19, I'm ready. I have money, I'm in love, get over it people. we want what we want andOr is I'm about to cave and just do it.

Who is stopping you? You can do what you want right?


----------



## emmylou92

Last episode of one born tonight I do believe, OH laughs at all the women rolling around in pain, then when the babys is born he is like 'oooooh thats beautiful!'


----------



## Leopard

TBH I'm disappointed I'm not pregnant, I'm sick of being sick, I wish this wedding would sort itself out and I wish we'd get a call telling us we have a house.


----------



## Burchy

TBH I am a horrible person. While watching 16&pregnant where are they now I laughed each time one of them said "he is in jail now" and I laughed my ass off at the very end when it was like "6 weeks later Allie and Mike broke up" I'm so horrible.


----------



## Jemma0717

Leopard said:


> TBH I'm disappointed I'm not pregnant, I'm sick of being sick, I wish this wedding would sort itself out and I wish we'd get a call telling us we have a house.

Oh I sure don't miss wedding planning. I was so happy when it was over with.


----------



## Burchy

I am so tired and I want to go to sleep!!! But I need a shower because I won't have time in the morning to take one -__- so it is 12:30 and im about to take a shower which is going to wake me up an make it so I dont fall asleep until like 4 -__- blah I should have showered instead of watching 16&pregnant


----------



## Leopard

Jemma0717 said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> TBH I'm disappointed I'm not pregnant, I'm sick of being sick, I wish this wedding would sort itself out and I wish we'd get a call telling us we have a house.
> 
> Oh I sure don't miss wedding planning. I was so happy when it was over with.Click to expand...

Our wedding is this Saturday lol!


----------



## Jemma0717

OMG I'm scared to see how big my boobs are going to get. I was a DD pre pregnancy and not sure what I am now but they're growing. .....this is not going to be fun


----------



## Jemma0717

Leopard said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> TBH I'm disappointed I'm not pregnant, I'm sick of being sick, I wish this wedding would sort itself out and I wish we'd get a call telling us we have a house.
> 
> Oh I sure don't miss wedding planning. I was so happy when it was over with.Click to expand...
> 
> Our wedding is this Saturday lol!Click to expand...

Ohh congrats!


----------



## Leopard

Mine went from a B cup to a DD lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Leopard said:


> Mine went from a B cup to a DD lol

Shit....I don't even know what comes after ddd here in the US. I guess E?


----------



## Danigirl22891

okay ladies where is the where are they now?


----------



## Mii

Danigirl22891 said:


> okay ladies where is the where are they now?

It is on again right now :flower: MTV (or you can watch it online tomorrow at MTV.ca)


----------



## 17thy

My boobs barely changed last time... like. nothing happened. lol.


----------



## bbyno1

Tbh I don't know if I'm doing right or wrong. Everytime sophia cries I go and pick her straight up. Day and night. 0H tells me not to as it will get her in the habbit of constantly being picked up (aliyah is still like this now) and he says that's why. A lot of the time she cries when you put her down (she wasn't doing this last week)


----------



## Bexxx

Tbh, I'm stupidly addicted to Draw Something. It's all I do with my day :haha:


----------



## Leopard

TBH I wish I could remember more of my past, even the worst of it.


----------



## daydreamerx

bbyno1 said:


> Tbh I don't know if I'm doing right or wrong. Everytime sophia cries I go and pick her straight up. Day and night. 0H tells me not to as it will get her in the habbit of constantly being picked up (aliyah is still like this now) and he says that's why. A lot of the time she cries when you put her down (she wasn't doing this last week)

i ment to reply not thanks haha :dohh: how old is sophia? i never let finlay just cry, i think you're doing the right thing - you don't want your baby to 'learn' that you wont be there for her etc :flower:

on a different note, TBH i wish my period would just come, i know its normal for them to be weird after birth, but im starting to freak out


----------



## Leopard

daydreamerx said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I don't know if I'm doing right or wrong. Everytime sophia cries I go and pick her straight up. Day and night. 0H tells me not to as it will get her in the habbit of constantly being picked up (aliyah is still like this now) and he says that's why. A lot of the time she cries when you put her down (she wasn't doing this last week)
> 
> i ment to reply not thanks haha :dohh: how old is sophia? i never let finlay just cry, i think you're doing the right thing - you don't want your baby to 'learn' that you wont be there for her etc :flower:
> 
> on a different note, TBH i wish my period would just come, i know its normal for them to be weird after birth, but im starting to freak outClick to expand...

Are you breastfeeding?
I got my first period at about 9 weeks PP, when the doctors forced me to give Kezzy her first formula. It was all crampy and horrible and I had an ovarian cyst to go along with it. My 2nd period was the WORST. I'd never had period cramps before, and they hit me hard.


----------



## daydreamerx

Leopard said:


> daydreamerx said:
> 
> 
> on a different note, TBH i wish my period would just come, i know its normal for them to be weird after birth, but im starting to freak out
> 
> Are you breastfeeding?
> I got my first period at about 9 weeks PP, when the doctors forced me to give Kezzy her first formula. It was all crampy and horrible and I had an ovarian cyst to go along with it. My 2nd period was the WORST. I'd never had period cramps before, and they hit me hard.Click to expand...

No, I was untill about 2 weeks ago, my last period (my first after finlay) was like the 13th of feb, or maybe 12th:shrug:


----------



## Leopard

daydreamerx said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydreamerx said:
> 
> 
> on a different note, TBH i wish my period would just come, i know its normal for them to be weird after birth, but im starting to freak out
> 
> Are you breastfeeding?
> I got my first period at about 9 weeks PP, when the doctors forced me to give Kezzy her first formula. It was all crampy and horrible and I had an ovarian cyst to go along with it. My 2nd period was the WORST. I'd never had period cramps before, and they hit me hard.Click to expand...
> 
> No, I was untill about 2 weeks ago, my last period (my first after finlay) was like the 13th of feb, or maybe 12th:shrug:Click to expand...


Could just be late, your body is trying to sort itself out. My period just gone was 6 days late, and lasted 6 days (I've never had a period longer than 4 days) so it was a bit of a shock.


----------



## cammy

tbh I am really looking forward to my anniversary get away this week, but I have a huge feeling my period is going to return in the middle of it :S


----------



## snowfia

Bexxx said:


> Tbh, I'm stupidly addicted to Draw Something. It's all I do with my day :haha:

Same! I don't even have an iphone/ipad, I go on my mum's. But now she's started playing it and is addicted too so she won't let me go on it :haha:


----------



## Bexxx

snowfia said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm stupidly addicted to Draw Something. It's all I do with my day :haha:
> 
> Same! I don't even have an iphone/ipad, I go on my mum's. But now she's started playing it and is addicted too so she won't let me go on it :haha:Click to expand...

Neither do I, it's on Android as well ;)
I've been sitting here for 2 hours supposed to be writing an essay and all I've done is draw pictures :blush:


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh, I just had my nails done and they're pissing me off already :dohh: and I'm going to see the head teacher and I'm worried I'm not allowed false nails at college :haha:


----------



## cammy

Rhio92 said:


> Tbh, I just had my nails done and they're pissing me off already :dohh: and I'm going to see the head teacher and I'm worried I'm not allowed false nails at college :haha:

my highschool was so anal about those type of things. Like if we did not wear the school socks, which were just plain white socks with tiny initials on them then we would get a detention. So lame.


----------



## snowfia

Bexxx said:


> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm stupidly addicted to Draw Something. It's all I do with my day :haha:
> 
> Same! I don't even have an iphone/ipad, I go on my mum's. But now she's started playing it and is addicted too so she won't let me go on it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do I, it's on Android as well ;)
> I've been sitting here for 2 hours supposed to be writing an essay and all I've done is draw pictures :blush:Click to expand...

I didn't know that aha. But I don't have a android either, sucks.
But I'm saving up for an ipad and I'm nearly there, woop :D


----------



## 17thy

tbh, when you push the right buttons the reactions are hilarious. i love getting to know what people *really* think.


----------



## Leopard

17thy said:


> tbh, when you push the right buttons the reactions are hilarious. i love getting to know what people *really* think.

* beep beep beep* Does not compute. :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

tbh... Am I the only one who is super paranoid about being pregnant, even after taking all the appropriate precautions. Im terrified Im pregnant like every month because my periods are so irregular.


----------



## we can't wait

cammy said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I just had my nails done and they're pissing me off already :dohh: and I'm going to see the head teacher and I'm worried I'm not allowed false nails at college :haha:
> 
> my highschool was so anal about those type of things. Like if we did not wear the school socks, which were just plain white socks with tiny initials on them then we would get a detention. So lame.Click to expand...

Wow, really? That's sooo different from my high school!


----------



## Mii

JadeBaby75 said:


> tbh... Am I the only one who is super paranoid about being pregnant, even after taking all the appropriate precautions. Im terrified Im pregnant like every month because my periods are so irregular.

Dont worry I am exactly like this too :dohh:


----------



## amygwen

Mii said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> tbh... Am I the only one who is super paranoid about being pregnant, even after taking all the appropriate precautions. Im terrified Im pregnant like every month because my periods are so irregular.
> 
> Dont worry I am exactly like this too :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm like this too! It's really annoying. I'm on the pill so I know to the date when it's going to start but when that day comes and I don't get cramping or anything, I start panicking and if my bleeding doesn't begin until the next day I just get super paranoid. It's awful lol.


----------



## Mii

amygwen said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> tbh... Am I the only one who is super paranoid about being pregnant, even after taking all the appropriate precautions. Im terrified Im pregnant like every month because my periods are so irregular.
> 
> Dont worry I am exactly like this too :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm like this too! It's really annoying. I'm on the pill so I know to the date when it's going to start but when that day comes and I don't get cramping or anything, I start panicking and if my bleeding doesn't begin until the next day I just get super paranoid. It's awful lol.Click to expand...

It is ! I just started using the patch (but I wasnt sure if I had to wait until I had my period or just start it whenever) so I just started it whenever n now I am kind of worried it is going to screw up my cycle even more. (when I was younger I use to get my period ever 2-3 weeks so I went of the pill) then when I was with FOB I got off the pill and I only got my period every other month :wacko: then I got pregnant, had Myles n only got my period every 2 months so well see what happens :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

we can't wait said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I just had my nails done and they're pissing me off already :dohh: and I'm going to see the head teacher and I'm worried I'm not allowed false nails at college :haha:
> 
> my highschool was so anal about those type of things. Like if we did not wear the school socks, which were just plain white socks with tiny initials on them then we would get a detention. So lame.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, really? That's sooo different from my high school!Click to expand...

and mine! tbh my school tried to be strict just noone listened my college were super laid back though!


----------



## 10.11.12

leoniebabey said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I just had my nails done and they're pissing me off already :dohh: and I'm going to see the head teacher and I'm worried I'm not allowed false nails at college :haha:
> 
> my highschool was so anal about those type of things. Like if we did not wear the school socks, which were just plain white socks with tiny initials on them then we would get a detention. So lame.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, really? That's sooo different from my high school!Click to expand...
> 
> and mine! tbh my school tried to be strict just noone listened my college were super laid back though!Click to expand...

Mine girls had to wear either a dress or a skirt or dress pants (khakis/cords) with a button down oxford shirt and boys had to wear a coat and tie with khakis/suit pants/cords. It was pretty strict about dress code!


----------



## Bexxx

My school didn't have a uniform while I was there, but it started a black and white thing in my last year. Now though (my sister is at the same school) they have a super strict dress code, girls are allowed to wear black trousers and my sister wore black jeans (the rest of the uniform was correct) and she got sent home :/


----------



## Jemma0717

TBH, I am ready to cut FIL out of my life forever. I wish we didn't have to live off of him at this point in our life but it's the only way we can make it right now. I am respectful to him for that only reason but he makes NO sense 90% of the time and I am ready to go crazy


----------



## leoniebabey

we wore a white shirt,black blazer,black pants or skirt. we used to wear white polos though and black trainers (some people got wrong but i tried well to hide it)
the uniform has changed slightly now i think.


----------



## we can't wait

We didn't really have a dress code. :shrug: (besides, like, basic things- nothing you could see thorugh, nothing too exposing, no hats in the building, etc).


----------



## snowfia

Up to year 11 at my old school, they were very strict.
We had to wear a navy skirt, white and blue stripey shirt and a navy blazer. We HAD to wear the blazer at all times and were stopped in the corridors if we didn't have it on (even in the summer when it was boiling). And some teachers made you ask to take it off in lessons.
They were also strict on skirt length and actually got rulers out to measure how high above the knee it was :dohh:
Also, no hoodies or nail varnish and only one plain stud in each ear. It was ridiculous.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Wow I couldn't imagine having a dress code in school! :haha:


----------



## cabbagebaby

I went to a bahaviour school so I got to wear my own clothes


----------



## Rhio92

My school attempted to be strict :haha: We had to wear white shirt, black v neck jumper with the logo on, black blue and purple striped tie and black shoes. We also had the choice of alternative shirts, which had a stripe down and you didn't have to wear a tie, but people rarely wore them.
Every september they start like 'we are going to be really uniform strict this year' and introduce new rules like you must wear black socks, no make up, hair tied back, etc. And for a while, teachers would have make up remover, hair ties and black socks to make people follow the rules. But my october, or christmas at the very latest, everyone would be back to the normal full of make up, wearing trainers, etc, and no one would bother inforcing the rules :rofl: The only rule they really stuck to was ties. I got isolated about 5 times for not wearing mine :blush:


----------



## emyandpotato

We had blazers with shoulder pads and the school badge, blue unfitted shirt buttoned to the neck with a tie to a certain length, straight leg navy trousers and flat lace up shoes. No belts, no jewellery, no makeup, no bright socks, no coats..... Ridiculous. Plus I don't think it's fair to dress teenage girls, who are incredibly self conscious, as men, and make them totally repulsive looking.


----------



## Rhio92

I hate my shitting computer/internet. I can't listen to music without it freezing! I just want to hear some songs on youtube ffs :brat:


----------



## leoniebabey

ties were the worst and 'tieday friday' which involved ususally older pupils pulling your tie into a VERY tight knot and you'd have to go to your head of year to get it out LOL!


----------



## Rhio92

leoniebabey said:


> ties were the worst and 'tieday friday' which involved ususally older pupils pulling your tie into a VERY tight knot and you'd have to go to your head of year to get it out LOL!

:rofl:


----------



## Rhio92

I liked wearing a tie :blush: We had the 3 stripe rule... Never stuck to it!


----------



## snowfia

I hate how I have more pictures of LO and my ex than I do of LO and me :( Especially ones of when she was tiny.


----------



## we can't wait

TBH, some days I am sooo effing sick of the internet and all it's dramatic bullshit!

*breathe in, breathe out*

https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/Smilies/blowup.gif


----------



## Rhio92

snowfia said:


> I hate how I have more pictures of LO and my ex than I do of LO and me :( Especially ones of when she was tiny.

:hugs: I have barely an pics of me and Connor together :( s


----------



## emyandpotato

I have more of my inlaws and LO than everyone else with him put together :dohh: Start taking silly photos together in mirros/webcam. I do and I'm so glad that we have photos together now. Two months is still quite tiny :)


----------



## leoniebabey

Rhio92 said:


> I liked wearing a tie :blush: We had the 3 stripe rule... Never stuck to it!

ah so did we! but nope noone stuck to it dug out a school photie for you all to see .. i was actually in year 11 in the 1st pic but look like a year 7 :|
 



Attached Files:







SCIENCE.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 13









DSC09340.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## emyandpotato

You totally pull off your uniform. I looked like the world's biggest idiot.


----------



## we can't wait

I have more pics of DH with LO than I do of me. :( I'm always the one taking the pictures.


----------



## Rhio92

leoniebabey said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> I liked wearing a tie :blush: We had the 3 stripe rule... Never stuck to it!
> 
> ah so did we! but nope noone stuck to it dug out a school photie for you all to see .. i was actually in year 11 in the 1st pic but look like a year 7 :|Click to expand...

Ahhh Leonie you look so sweet :lol:


Me and my friend with the deputy head... We broke all the rules (tie, hair, make up) and he didn't bother to make us sort it (oh, and it's the last week of year 11 so we've had people write on our shirts :D
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/1674417655a10874535921l.jpg


----------



## snowfia

emyandpotato said:


> I have more of my inlaws and LO than everyone else with him put together :dohh: Start taking silly photos together in mirros/webcam. I do and I'm so glad that we have photos together now. Two months is still quite tiny :)

I think I'm gonna start taking loads tomorrow :)


----------



## leoniebabey

ah i love that you got your shirt signed. i don't anyone did in my year we were just all happy to be free lmao! we had the odd 'cool' teacher who would let us off then you'd get the strict (ususally old ones who'd been there since your parent's had) who would send you to the head of year


----------



## Jemma0717

aww you girls are all soo pretty!


----------



## we can't wait

I actually was looking throught pics to see some old ones of high school, but I just realized it is pointless to add a picture... because all you have to do is picture regular, everyday clothes. :lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

We weren't allowed our shirts signed. We had to wait until the end of the last day and only sign them on the sports field away from everyone else. Wasn't even a good school, they were just strict about uniform to be annoying.


----------



## emyandpotato

Our uniform. Think it was the last day as my uniform isn't brilliant. I'm in the middle.
 



Attached Files:







128_12044790540_593935540_1356803_6259_n.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah same...we never had a uniform. Just normal clothes


----------



## emyandpotato

Did you like not having uniform? I hated our uniform but at 6th form I struggled choosing clothes every day. I think a simple uniform of sweatshirt and polo and trousers like in primary schools would be a nice compromise.


----------



## Jemma0717

I loved not having a uniform. I have to wear uniform now for work..(nursing scrubs) and I MISS wearing regular clothes


----------



## leoniebabey

as much as i hated wearing it i did prefer it to normal clothes once i got to college i was like ummmm so what should i wear today, i can't wear that cause i wore that last week people will think i have no clothes lol!


----------



## we can't wait

:haha: I never thought of things like that, tbh.


----------



## MommyGrim

TBH, the weather outside makes me want to sit on my ass, eat chips and play the Sims 3! :thumbup: And I'm going to do just that!


----------



## Jemma0717

Peoples attitudes.... :wacko: :dohh: :growlmad: :nope: :coffee: :awww: :devil: :gun: :finger: ](*,)


----------



## rockys-mumma

Watching one born every minute omg the preemie mummy! So brave and he is so dinky! Must be so hard leaving them at the hospital and coming home :( 

:hugs: to all preemie mums out there


And also the little boy with the cleft lip! He was so gorgeous bless him! The parents were so brave and matter of fact! Good for them. Made me think of lil Kenny and Amy! You are so brave Amy and also it's mad to think Kenny had a cleft looking at him now!!! :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

^ was thinking the same hun! :hugs: to them. Can't imagine how hard it is having to leave them and stuff.


----------



## cammy

tbh I'm not sure why i an the one being given the silent treatment. Last night we were at OH's mum house and i had my computer with me and OH was using it. Them i went on to send a message on Facebook and i always have it logged on So i went into messages and say a message from OH's ass of a friend who told me last year if i didn't get an a word or leave OH we would become druggo alcoholic parents with a neglected child. So i thought was weird that i would get a message from him. When i opened it i realised it wasn't from him it was a message to him from OH, he hadn't signed out of his account. It said "hey do you still sell weed. I need 50 bucks worth on Friday" i was very shocked but thought no i won't jump to conclusions. On the way home i asked about it. To make a long story short his dad had asked him to find out where he could get some. Now i an really shocked i kind of disappointed that OH would help with that sort of transaction. His dad is supposed to be staying here this week and my first reaction was tat i do not want him staying here and So OH recons i am over reacting and said that he if were to stay away from everyone that did drugs he may as well just always stay home and not go to work. I don't think i overreacTed did i? And i said it in a calm voice. He is the one who got a bit tantrumy


----------



## 10.11.12

cammy said:


> tbh I'm not sure why i an the one being given the silent treatment. Last night we were at OH's mum house and i had my computer with me and OH was using it. Them i went on to send a message on Facebook and i always have it logged on So i went into messages and say a message from OH's ass of a friend who told me last year if i didn't get an a word or leave OH we would become druggo alcoholic parents with a neglected child. So i thought was weird that i would get a message from him. When i opened it i realised it wasn't from him it was a message to him from OH, he hadn't signed out of his account. It said "hey do you still sell weed. I need 50 bucks worth on Friday" i was very shocked but thought no i won't jump to conclusions. On the way home i asked about it. To make a long story short his dad had asked him to find out where he could get some. Now i an really shocked i kind of disappointed that OH would help with that sort of transaction. His dad is supposed to be staying here this week and my first reaction was tat i do not want him staying here and So OH recons i am over reacting and said that he if were to stay away from everyone that did drugs he may as well just always stay home and not go to work. I don't think i overreacTed did i? And i said it in a calm voice. He is the one who got a bit tantrumy

I think you're both right :flow: you couldn't possibly avoid every single person who does weed (obviously you can distance yourself) but your OH was wrong in helping him. If he really needed a place to stay and he's generally a responsible person who wouldn't do this around your LO I'd still let him stay.


----------



## cammy

10.11.12 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> tbh I'm not sure why i an the one being given the silent treatment. Last night we were at OH's mum house and i had my computer with me and OH was using it. Them i went on to send a message on Facebook and i always have it logged on So i went into messages and say a message from OH's ass of a friend who told me last year if i didn't get an a word or leave OH we would become druggo alcoholic parents with a neglected child. So i thought was weird that i would get a message from him. When i opened it i realised it wasn't from him it was a message to him from OH, he hadn't signed out of his account. It said "hey do you still sell weed. I need 50 bucks worth on Friday" i was very shocked but thought no i won't jump to conclusions. On the way home i asked about it. To make a long story short his dad had asked him to find out where he could get some. Now i an really shocked i kind of disappointed that OH would help with that sort of transaction. His dad is supposed to be staying here this week and my first reaction was tat i do not want him staying here and So OH recons i am over reacting and said that he if were to stay away from everyone that did drugs he may as well just always stay home and not go to work. I don't think i overreacTed did i? And i said it in a calm voice. He is the one who got a bit tantrumy
> 
> I think you're both right :flow: you couldn't possibly avoid every single person who does weed (obviously you can distance yourself) but your OH was wrong in helping him. If he really needed a place to stay and he's generally a responsible person who wouldn't do this around your LO I'd still let him stay.Click to expand...

Yeah I understand that, I know that its unavoidable, which is why I didn't say stay away from everyone that does drugs. That was just his reaction to me saying I didn't want his dad here. He seems like an alright guy, but then again I have only met him 3 times, 2 of those times I was in hospital so I never really got to see what he is like. All I know about him is he cheated on OH's mums and pretty much abandoned his kids (even though OH doesn't see it that way), he drinks alot of coffee and smokes every 10-30 minutes. 

OH told me last night that his dad supposidly hasnt done weed in 8 months, but he used to do it every now and again. Also the reason he doesn't own a car is because weed apparently stays in your system for 6 weeks and he doesnt want to get done, so he must be a more frequent user then OH has been told.


----------



## we can't wait

Jemma0717 said:


> Peoples attitudes.... :wacko: :dohh: :growlmad: :nope: :coffee: :awww: :devil: :gun: :finger: ](*,)

Everything okay?

:hugs2:


----------



## Jemma0717

we can't wait said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Peoples attitudes.... :wacko: :dohh: :growlmad: :nope: :coffee: :awww: :devil: :gun: :finger: ](*,)
> 
> Everything okay?
> 
> :hugs2:Click to expand...

Yes, thanks for asking :) At that time, I was just really disgusted by the way some people act


----------



## Leopard

TBH- I really hope Ciana pulls through. I know her moderately well from BnB and it makes me sick to the stomach what is happening :cry:


----------



## Jemma0717

Leopard said:


> TBH- I really hope Ciana pulls through. I know her moderately well from BnB and it makes me sick to the stomach what is happening :cry:

Who is this? What's happening?


----------



## Leopard

Jemma0717 said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> TBH- I really hope Ciana pulls through. I know her moderately well from BnB and it makes me sick to the stomach what is happening :cry:
> 
> Who is this? What's happening?Click to expand...

DivineBeauty from here on BnB has bacterial meningitis and is on life support. They are trying one last antibiotic but if this doesn't work she won't make it. She has a 1yr old and a 5yr old. There is a thread for her on Babyclub.


----------



## Jemma0717

Leopard said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> TBH- I really hope Ciana pulls through. I know her moderately well from BnB and it makes me sick to the stomach what is happening :cry:
> 
> Who is this? What's happening?Click to expand...
> 
> DivineBeauty from here on BnB has bacterial meningitis and is on life support. They are trying one last antibiotic but if this doesn't work she won't make it. She has a 1yr old and a 5yr old. There is a thread for her on Babyclub.Click to expand...

I will take a look. Praying. :nope:


----------



## Jemma0717

:cry::cry: I am in tears.


----------



## Leopard

I know it's so sad.


----------



## Jemma0717

I just don't understand WHY this happens. I was just talking to someone about her 9 month old daughter who had this...from an ear infection. And she didn't make it :cry:


----------



## Leopard

Oh god that's terrible!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Saw the thread a few days ago and have been stalking it since.

It is so terrible what's happened to her. Hoping with everything I have that she pulls through.


----------



## Jemma0717

I am not cold hearted but I have to change the subject...I am a hormonal pregnant lady right now.

Anyways, Landon is sleeping with DH in our bed and we don't all fit together right now with me being pregnant...I can't carry him..looks like I will be sleeping in his bed tonight.

And this hot sauce sitting next to me fucking stinks


----------



## we can't wait

:cry: That is so heartbreaking. 

I agree... Its not that I don't care. I totally do (in tears reading), but let's please talk about something else. :sad1:


My foot hurts. Not interesting, but true story.


----------



## emmylou92

:cry: her and her family are in my thoughts.

Im *35 weeks* pregnant today :)


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy is finally asleep yay! Bloody teething


----------



## Burchy

TBH I dont think my parents are fair. I love them and I am so thankful for everything they do for me and Jayden but damn do they piss me off!!! My brother is 2 years older then me (turning 22 next month) and ever since he turned 18 he was able to do whatever he wanted, whenever he wanted, with whoever he wanted. He would stay out partying until like 5am, he would have random girls stay the night, and my parents say NOTHING!!! But when I ask if my boyfriend can stay the night because he lives 45 minutes away and hes coming back over the next day, they either say no, or say only if he sleeps on the couch. Like how is that fair?? I understand I am their daughter, but I should have the same rules as my brother, doesnt mean I will abuse them!! I just want my boyfriend to stay the night every so often so he doesnt have to waste the gas money. And I dont see how this is fair, If I want to go out WITH Jayden, I have to ask. I mean they always say yes, after they say why I shouldnt go but still like wtf. My boyfriend was to take me and Jayden to his parents house for a week in a month and I am afraid what my parents are going to say. Honestly I dont care anymore. I am not going to ask if I can go, I am going to TELL them I am going because I am taking Jayden with me so I am not asking them for anything. Idk what I am getting at anymore....Their rules are just starting to upset me. I can't wait to have my own place.


----------



## daydreamerx

Burchy said:


> If I want to go out WITH Jayden, I have to ask.

What? Why? I don't understand that at all! She's your daughter? That just seems absolutely insane, your 19 years old not 13? Hope you sort it out, I'd go insane!


----------



## Strawberrymum

thats so weird! I never ask unless I want them to babysit otherwise I just let them know im going out, where and when were coming back.


----------



## we can't wait

Strawberrymum said:


> thats so weird! I never ask unless I want them to babysit otherwise I just let them know im going out, where and when were coming back.

Same. 

& Tina, I agree with you. The double standard would drive me insane.


----------



## Leopard

TBH I hope we dont get flooded in for our wedding.


----------



## snowfia

tbh I hate how the doctor I saw today was so horrible about cosleeping and said I was going to kill Izzy -.-


----------



## cammy

Thats what it ya like for me So i moved and my mum still tried to tell me what to do. 

Tbh this is a little bit unfair. So me and OH are at a hotel, celebrating our anniversary and after nearly 19 months of no period it decide to come back today, but is being frustrating. I was spotting this afternoon and nothing until hours later. Just more spotting and moving since.


----------



## cammy

snowfia said:


> tbh I hate how the doctor I saw today was so horrible about cosleeping and said I was going to kill Izzy -.-

some doctors are just So rude. When i first found out i was pregnant with Alexander i told this doctor that i was having terrible cramping and he told me not to get attached because I'll most likely miscarry and then started to pretty much force the idea me getting rid of my baby and talking about my age, god and non marital sex. Reported his ass but noting every came of it


----------



## amygwen

snowfia said:


> tbh I hate how the doctor I saw today was so horrible about cosleeping and said I was going to kill Izzy -.-

Most doctors are like that, they're ridiculous :dohh:

I remember going to Kenny's 2 month check-up appointment and I figured I'd tell her I was co-sleeping just because she asked where he was sleeping and I didn't see anything wrong w/ it. She immediately was like "NO! why are you doing that? It's so harmful, I wouldn't worry so much but I'm a doctor and I see babies die of SIDS too often". So anytime after that when I'd visit her, I'd say "Oh yes, he's sleeping in his own room, in his own crib for 12 hours a night" LOL! Otherwise I'd be lectured.

The sad part is my friend goes to see her as well, she's like 40 and has a 2 year old, but when she mentioned she was co-sleeping, the doctor never even questioned her. I definitely think there's an age bias around co-sleeping too. It's really sad.


----------



## snowfia

People like them really shouldn't be doctors imo.


----------



## Jemma0717

snowfia said:


> People like them really shouldn't be doctors imo.

To each their own but I wouldn't go as far as saying that. Just find another doctor. Most doctors have strong beliefs and they really stick to them. I have worked with all different doctors who have a wide variety of opinions but it doesn't make me like them less, we all have our own beliefs right? And we are all entitled to our own opinion.


----------



## snowfia

There were other things too with this one. He wasn't my normal doctor and this was the first time I saw him. I just didn't like him, he was putting me down for BFing and measured LO's head wrong and said it had shrunk :L I just didn't like how he said I was going to kill LO


----------



## Jemma0717

snowfia said:


> There were other things too with this one. He wasn't my normal doctor and this was the first time I saw him. I just didn't like him, he was putting me down for BFing and measured LO's head wrong and said it had shrunk :L I just didn't like how he said I was going to kill LO

No, that's just completely wrong to say. I'd find another dr if I were you hun.


----------



## snowfia

Yeah, hopefully I'll be able to see a different one next time :)


----------



## Leopard

:cry:


----------



## Mii

Leopard said:


> :cry:

:hugs: whats wrong? 


Doctors;/ I remember at one of my doctors apt when I was still pregnant my normal doctor wasnt there it was a younger male and he made the assumetion that I was married or had a fiance and was like 25+ ..:dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

cammy said:


> Tbh this is a little bit unfair. So me and OH are at a hotel, celebrating our anniversary and after nearly 19 months of no period it decide to come back today, but is being frustrating. I was spotting this afternoon and nothing until hours later. Just more spotting and moving since.

Oh, no! I hope that doesn't ruin your weekend. :hugs:



snowfia said:


> tbh I hate how the doctor I saw today was so horrible about cosleeping and said I was going to kill Izzy -.-

Wtf. My doctor had a similar reaction to us co-sleeping. At her nine month appointment I lied and told them that she was sleeping in her crib 100% of the time. :blush: I feel like your doctor could have chosen a better way to get his point across. I'd find a new pediatriciain.


----------



## Leopard

I don't want to bring it back to this post, but for those of you following it we have an update on Divinebeauty.


----------



## we can't wait

I read it as soon as I saw your " :cry: ".

Try to be positive!


----------



## Mii

Leopard said:


> I don't want to bring it back to this post, but for those of you following it we have an update on Divinebeauty.

I have no idea whats going on but I hope everything turns out okay :hugs:


----------



## Leopard

I'm trying it just all looks so hopeless. I just pray and wish that this new hospital can do something for her, and that the inflammation is not too bad and that they have another antibiotic. I wish we'd seen this earlier.


----------



## we can't wait

Leopard said:


> I'm trying it just all looks so hopeless. I just pray and wish that this new hospital can do something for her, and that the inflammation is not too bad and that they have another antibiotic. I wish we'd seen this earlier.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:(


----------



## we can't wait

LO has a ton of toys, but (for some reason) the little piece of paper across the room looks like SO much more fun. All I heard was her giggling and crawling like a bat out of hell. What a dork. :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh i am excited for tuesday!


----------



## Leopard

TBH I'm nervous as shot about tomorrow.


----------



## 10.11.12

I really feel like a grown up now :haha: I actually have a meeting tomorrow with a client. Weird. Also have no childcare lined up yet :(


----------



## Jemma0717

10.11.12 said:


> I really feel like a grown up now :haha: I actually have a meeting tomorrow with a client. Weird. Also have no childcare lined up yet :(

What do you do?


----------



## lauram_92

It was so warm today :yipee:


----------



## we can't wait

lauram_92 said:


> It was so warm today :yipee:

It was really warm here, too. It was freezing in the house so I had to leave the door open to warm it up in here. :dohh:


----------



## Mb2012

Tbh I'm really happy my sister has chosen her main choice for college being a school 2 1/2 hours away since having my baby my mom has really cracked down on her to prevent her from I guess having a baby young like I did...she has no idea that's part of the problem.


----------



## 10.11.12

Jemma0717 said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> I really feel like a grown up now :haha: I actually have a meeting tomorrow with a client. Weird. Also have no childcare lined up yet :(
> 
> What do you do?Click to expand...

I'm doing some independent catering and event planning :flow: just small things for now for some extra cash.


----------



## 17thy

^good luck!


----------



## Jemma0717

10.11.12 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> I really feel like a grown up now :haha: I actually have a meeting tomorrow with a client. Weird. Also have no childcare lined up yet :(
> 
> What do you do?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing some independent catering and event planning :flow: just small things for now for some extra cash.Click to expand...

ohh fun!! Good luck to you!


----------



## 10.11.12

Thanks girls! I'm really excited about it. I'm trying to come up with a name by tomorrow so I can put it on a business card/bill but no luck yet :( any opinions? 

Potluck 
Bonita 
Fresco 

Ideas welcomed :flow: I'm looking for something easy to spell and remember.


----------



## Burchy

daydreamerx said:


> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> If I want to go out WITH Jayden, I have to ask.
> 
> What? Why? I don't understand that at all! She's your daughter? That just seems absolutely insane, your 19 years old not 13? Hope you sort it out, I'd go insane!Click to expand...




we can't wait said:


> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> thats so weird! I never ask unless I want them to babysit otherwise I just let them know im going out, where and when were coming back.
> 
> Same.
> 
> & Tina, I agree with you. The double standard would drive me insane.Click to expand...

Because they don't like my friends driving Jayden -__- like if I want to go out with Jayden and my OH they are like "I'm not sure I'm ok with that!" and I'm like "I don't really care..."

My OH stayed the night last night and they made him sleep on the couch -__- but my brother has girls stay the night all the time. It pisses me off


----------



## JadeBaby75

I'm shocked that Beyonce is on tour already! I don't judge a mommy going back to work and she is free to as she pleases, but Idk why I thought a woman with her kind of money wouldn't take at-least a year off!


----------



## Mii

Burchy said:


> daydreamerx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> If I want to go out WITH Jayden, I have to ask.
> 
> What? Why? I don't understand that at all! She's your daughter? That just seems absolutely insane, your 19 years old not 13? Hope you sort it out, I'd go insane!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> thats so weird! I never ask unless I want them to babysit otherwise I just let them know im going out, where and when were coming back.Click to expand...
> 
> Same.
> 
> & Tina, I agree with you. The double standard would drive me insane.Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't like my friends driving Jayden -__- like if I want to go out with Jayden and my OH they are like "I'm not sure I'm ok with that!" and I'm like "I don't really care..."
> 
> My OH stayed the night last night and they made him sleep on the couch -__- but my brother has girls stay the night all the time. It pisses me offClick to expand...



My parents made OH sleep on the couch too when he first spent the night. I mean I didnt have to big of a deal with it because they explained it in a way were it made scence and it was just polite for him to not be in my bed :shrug: so most nights he sleeps on the couch (he slept in my bed once and my mom came in but didnt say anything about it) I think because ive been together longer and they have talked to OH and know him a bit better they are more okay with it now. 

(sorry for the small novel ) but to sum it up, the way my parents think is, if you arent married or engaged and under their roof, you shouldnt be in the same bed. lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah, my in-laws were the same way. They wouldn't let us sleep together even though we lived together so I actually had my own room with Landon. Eventually, that got really old and we just slept together and then moved into their basement together. But, that was after awhile


----------



## 17thy

My dad let DH spend the night several nights a week (in my bedroom) while we were dating. And that's the story of how Emerald was conceived.


----------



## Jemma0717

17thy said:


> My dad let DH spend the night several nights a week (in my bedroom) while we were dating. And that's the story of how Emerald was conceived.

DH and I "snuck around" :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I went over Jon's house every day after school to "do home work together" for 2 months and that's how Brenna was conceived ... LOL.


----------



## MommyGrim

Mii said:


> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydreamerx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> If I want to go out WITH Jayden, I have to ask.
> 
> What? Why? I don't understand that at all! She's your daughter? That just seems absolutely insane, your 19 years old not 13? Hope you sort it out, I'd go insane!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> thats so weird! I never ask unless I want them to babysit otherwise I just let them know im going out, where and when were coming back.Click to expand...
> 
> Same.
> 
> & Tina, I agree with you. The double standard would drive me insane.Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't like my friends driving Jayden -__- like if I want to go out with Jayden and my OH they are like "I'm not sure I'm ok with that!" and I'm like "I don't really care..."
> 
> My OH stayed the night last night and they made him sleep on the couch -__- but my brother has girls stay the night all the time. It pisses me offClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My parents made OH sleep on the couch too when he first spent the night. I mean I didnt have to big of a deal with it because they explained it in a way were it made scence and it was just polite for him to not be in my bed :shrug: so most nights he sleeps on the couch (he slept in my bed once and my mom came in but didnt say anything about it) I think because ive been together longer and they have talked to OH and know him a bit better they are more okay with it now.
> 
> (sorry for the small novel ) but to sum it up, the way my parents think is, if you arent married or engaged and under their roof, you shouldnt be in the same bed. lolClick to expand...

I understand this, but I think it's a bit...double standardish to let her brothers have girls sleep over but not allow her to have her OH over(in her room at least). :shrug: I think that's why she was frustrated, not necessarily that he had to sleep on the couch?


----------



## Mii

^^^^ I still know how she feels. When my brother lived here him and his GF slept in the same room from the first night on (my parents arent very confrontle people so they didnt bothering saying anything to him until he was litterally weeks from moving out and yet they STILL slept in the same bed.) I know how my parents feel though so I told OH he had to sleep on the couch :shrug: (actually after the third night of him staying here I asked if he wanted to sleep in my bed n he said no :haha:


----------



## 10.11.12

I took OH to my families thanksgiving this year (his family is on the other side of the country and he couldn't get back so he would have been alone) and my mom and stepdad set up an air mattress on the game room/basement floor. That was the very first time they met him though.


----------



## we can't wait

At my parents house, DH had to sleep on the couch (even though my brother's girlfriend was allowed to live with us, in his a room - and he was a year _younger_ than I was :growlmad:) But I used to stay at DH's every weekend and the entire basement was his (he shared the house with four of his high school buddies :roll:).


----------



## Strawberrymum

I share a room with LO so if i ever got a OH he would sleep on the couch for sure!


----------



## Mii

when I stay at OHs house (he still ives with his parents) all three of us sleep in his room :flower: Myles in his playpen though.


----------



## Burchy

Mii said:


> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydreamerx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy said:
> 
> 
> If I want to go out WITH Jayden, I have to ask.
> 
> What? Why? I don't understand that at all! She's your daughter? That just seems absolutely insane, your 19 years old not 13? Hope you sort it out, I'd go insane!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberrymum said:
> 
> 
> thats so weird! I never ask unless I want them to babysit otherwise I just let them know im going out, where and when were coming back.Click to expand...
> 
> Same.
> 
> & Tina, I agree with you. The double standard would drive me insane.Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't like my friends driving Jayden -__- like if I want to go out with Jayden and my OH they are like "I'm not sure I'm ok with that!" and I'm like "I don't really care..."
> 
> My OH stayed the night last night and they made him sleep on the couch -__- but my brother has girls stay the night all the time. It pisses me offClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My parents made OH sleep on the couch too when he first spent the night. I mean I didnt have to big of a deal with it because they explained it in a way were it made scence and it was just polite for him to not be in my bed :shrug: so most nights he sleeps on the couch (he slept in my bed once and my mom came in but didnt say anything about it) I think because ive been together longer and they have talked to OH and know him a bit better they are more okay with it now.
> 
> (sorry for the small novel ) but to sum it up, the way my parents think is, if you arent married or engaged and under their roof, you shouldnt be in the same bed. lolClick to expand...

Well see I can completely understand that!! The only reason it bothers me is because my brother can have whoever the fuck he wants whenever the fuck he wants in his bed, but I can't. It just isn't fair. If me and my brother had the same rules, then ok I would get over it. But the fact that my brother can have RANDOM girls that we dont know stay the night in his bed and I can't have my OH stay the night pisses me off.


----------



## Burchy

Mii said:


> when I stay at OHs house (he still ives with his parents) all three of us sleep in his room :flower: Myles in his playpen though.

See I can't even bring Jayden to my OH's place to stay the night. I would LOVE to spend the night at his place once but there is no way my parents are going to agree to that :nope: But sometime in May he is taking me and Jayden up to his parents for a week so that will be nice. We will have the whole basement so Jayden will have her own room there and everything.


----------



## emmylou92

I understand both sides. I dont know how to word it without sounding horrible though, and I dont want to offend.

Tbh, im really excited....we are going to haveva newborn soon :)


----------



## lauram_92

we can't wait said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> It was so warm today :yipee:
> 
> It was really warm here, too. It was freezing in the house so I had to leave the door open to warm it up in here. :dohh:Click to expand...

What was the temperature? It is misty today :(

My ex started off sleeping in my brothers room (he was at Uni) then I got bored of it so he came into my room. My Mum would always have sly digs so I ignored her. When I was at his it started with him being in the spare room - they had a massive house - but then we just shared the bed. I don't think his parents were too happy. But once after a night out, I took a boy back.. He was like 23 and I was 15.. He was made to sleep in the other room :rofl:


----------



## daydreamerx

TBH, i dont understand why fin has gone from STTN for over a week to waking up twice and not going back down, its worse than before because I know he can do it & I thought we were making progess


----------



## Bexxx

tbh, I'm so excited for nice weather this weekend. 11C :happydance:


----------



## lauram_92

Bexxx said:


> tbh, I'm so excited for nice weather this weekend. 11C :happydance:

If I had my phone I would be able to check the upcoming weather :cry:


----------



## Bexxx

lauram_92 said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> tbh, I'm so excited for nice weather this weekend. 11C :happydance:
> 
> If I had my phone I would be able to check the upcoming weather :cry:Click to expand...

OMG Sunday has a high of 17°C!!

Poor phoneless Laura :hugs:


----------



## 17thy

daydreamerx said:


> TBH, i dont understand why fin has gone from STTN for over a week to waking up twice and not going back down, its worse than before because I know he can do it & I thought we were making progess

Because he's only 3 months old.......
My daughter slept through from 6 weeks until 4 months. And from 4 months to 11 months she woke up 6/7 nights a week, sometimes every hour.


----------



## x__amour

Tina, I think it's solely based on the fact that you have a baby and you're a girl, kwim? They probably should remember that your brother could GET someone pregnant but I don't think they see that, tbh. I think they should have your brother's girlfriend stay on the couch as well. I have NEVER slept at OH's house or vice versa. It just wasn't allowed. :/


----------



## emmylou92

x__amour said:


> *Tina, I think it's solely based on the fact that you have a baby and you're a girl, kwim? They probably should remember that your brother could GET someone pregnant but I don't think they see that, tbh. I think they should have your brother's girlfriend stay on the couch as well. *I have NEVER slept at OH's house or vice versa. It just wasn't allowed. :/

Thats exactly what I wanted to say, just didnt know how to word it.

How did your move go?


----------



## x__amour

Blah, okay. Still not done with some of the smaller stuff. We have until Monday to finish and clean. I wanted to finish yesterday but OH gets "unmotivated" halfway through, sigh. Almost done though.


----------



## emmylou92

Ahh, not long and you will be all settled in. Its amazing How quick men can lose motivation. 

Glad its going okay though!


----------



## daydreamerx

17thy said:


> daydreamerx said:
> 
> 
> TBH, i dont understand why fin has gone from STTN for over a week to waking up twice and not going back down, its worse than before because I know he can do it & I thought we were making progess
> 
> Because he's only 3 months old.......
> My daughter slept through from 6 weeks until 4 months. And from 4 months to 11 months she woke up 6/7 nights a week, sometimes every hour.Click to expand...

I just wasn't expecting it :haha::dohh:


----------



## 17thy

I wasn't expecting it to last nearly 17 months :dohh: lol


----------



## leoniebabey

around 3/4 months they tend to go through a sleep regression which if your used to your LO sleeping through (like i was) absoloutly kills you! my LO slept through after a couple weeks thank god!


----------



## lauram_92

10C here :icecream:


----------



## Mii

tbh, I keep hearing these really loud banging noises that are coming from outside n they are shaking the house :wacko: I think one of our neighbours is getting sand dumped but its still freakin me out :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

tbh... Im so nervous about getting into my nursing program!

I'm getting so anxious, I can't even sleep.


----------



## Burchy

x__amour said:


> Tina, I think it's solely based on the fact that you have a baby and you're a girl, kwim? They probably should remember that your brother could GET someone pregnant but I don't think they see that, tbh. I think they should have your brother's girlfriend stay on the couch as well. I have NEVER slept at OH's house or vice versa. It just wasn't allowed. :/

Yeah it makes since and like honestly if my brothers girls had to sleep on the couch, it wouldn't bother me of my OH had to. But like my brother litterally has the complete opposite rules from me, even before I had Jayden. It's just not fair. If I accidentally cussed (like saying damnit) they would be PISSED but yet my brother cusses all the time, sometimes even AT my parents and they say nothing....it's all just really starting to get to me how different the rules have been for us. Even when Chris went on vacation with me, back before I was pregnant, he had to sleep on the couh but my brothers girlfriend was able to share a room with him. They hadn't been dating much longer then me and Chris...


----------



## 10.11.12

TBH I'm so relieved that OH is willing to babysit for an hour when FOB wouldn't


----------



## Brealynne

Tbh I am really upset that my fiance went to jail and isnt getting out until 6months AT LEAST, and i have no one to help me or talk to and I feel like a lonely loser.


----------



## Burchy

Brealynne said:


> Tbh I am really upset that my fiance went to jail and isnt getting out until 6months AT LEAST, and i have no one to help me or talk to and I feel like a lonely loser.

Well you always have us girls to talk to!!


----------



## smatheson

JadeBaby75 said:


> tbh... Im so nervous about getting into my nursing program!
> 
> I'm getting so anxious, I can't even sleep.

I know exactly how you feel! I am taking the HESI test tomorrow and I am freaking out:dohh: where did you apply at?


----------



## Rhio92

FOB brought Connor home 1 1/2 hours late... I dunno what to do anymore :nope:


----------



## lauram_92

Rhio92 said:


> FOB brought Connor home 1 1/2 hours late... I dunno what to do anymore :nope:

Did he have a reason for it?


----------



## 10.11.12

My meeting went AWESOME :happydance: the lady was super happy with the menu and paid me the deposit ahead of schedule. OH watched Edie for an hour and they coped just fine.


----------



## Rhio92

lauram_92 said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> FOB brought Connor home 1 1/2 hours late... I dunno what to do anymore :nope:
> 
> Did he have a reason for it?Click to expand...

Well, he was supposed to be home at 4, but at 3, his gf said they were taking them for a meal, even though I said we had plans :gun: Then he said they'd be back for 5 at the very latest, but he didn't come back till 5.30, with no explanation :wacko:


----------



## leoniebabey

^ glad all went well today

tbh i am STARVING. even though i ate a huge plate of food at the toby carvery


----------



## lauram_92

Rhio92 said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> FOB brought Connor home 1 1/2 hours late... I dunno what to do anymore :nope:
> 
> Did he have a reason for it?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he was supposed to be home at 4, but at 3, his gf said they were taking them for a meal, even though I said we had plans :gun: Then he said they'd be back for 5 at the very latest, but he didn't come back till 5.30, with no explanation :wacko:Click to expand...

I would tell him that you need him to be home on time, or at least told in advance. Make out you missed something important because he wasn't home on time (so he feels guilty).


----------



## 17thy

Rhio do you have any sort of court agreement saying he should be back at a certain time or is it just up to you guys to sort out a schedule?


----------



## Rhio92

It's just between the 2 of us x


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh i'm crying my heart out at pearl harbour

and tbh i'm pissed off. it's quite funny how people don't have the money to come out to lunch (im talking bog standard pub lunch or similar) so not posh 3 course meal yet they have the money to go out drinking tonight. yeah that works!


----------



## Jemma0717

TBH I am really fricken excited right now


----------



## leoniebabey

what are you excited for?


----------



## Jemma0717

leoniebabey said:


> what are you excited for?

Because I was being a baby and got my way..... :blush: I get to have my gender reveal scan on Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## Hotbump

Aww yay! :dance:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tbh in a world that is so big why do I feel so alone :(


----------



## leoniebabey

Jemma0717 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> what are you excited for?
> 
> Because I was being a baby and got my way..... :blush: I get to have my gender reveal scan on Tuesday :happydance:Click to expand...

oh yay :happydance: i have a scan on tuesday too, just a 12 week one (i'll be 13 weeks) so guess tuesdays an exciting day for us both!


cabbagebaby said:


> Tbh in a world that is so big why do I feel so alone :(

:hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Yay Leonie!!


----------



## Jemma0717

cabbagebaby said:


> Tbh in a world that is so big why do I feel so alone :(

:hugs: You ok hun?


----------



## cabbagebaby

Jemma0717 said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> Tbh in a world that is so big why do I feel so alone :(
> 
> :hugs: You ok hun?Click to expand...

Just having one off those depressing days I think x


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jemma0717 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> what are you excited for?
> 
> Because I was being a baby and got my way..... :blush: I get to have my gender reveal scan on Tuesday :happydance:Click to expand...

Hope you get your baby girl :thumbup: Girls are the best!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

JadeBaby75 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> what are you excited for?
> 
> Because I was being a baby and got my way..... :blush: I get to have my gender reveal scan on Tuesday :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you get your baby girl :thumbup: Girls are the best!!!Click to expand...

Everyone is saying this and also yes "you ARE having a girl" so I really think I need to have one


----------



## bumpy_j

I HATE pearl harbour, it's so historically innaccurate it drives me mad lols


----------



## leoniebabey

I've never learned the history of pearl harbour i'd never even heard of it so can't really comment on that i just know there's fittys in it


----------



## bumpy_j

ahahah of course! I also can't stand Ben Afleck so it's a massive fail for me, i'm now in the mood for Team America though :)


----------



## leoniebabey

what's team america?

omg someone on fb just invited me out i was like um no i have the little one .. his reply 'bring him' umm sure it's half 11 i'll just drag him outta bed and bring him along *facepalm*


----------



## bumpy_j

ahhhh it's so good! it's a film by the guys who do south park. it's all done by puppets though.


----------



## leoniebabey

ah i'll have to have a search for it i've not saw it!


----------



## we can't wait

Bumpy_j..... Off topic, but is that Piggy as your avatar?? Holy eleventh grade lit, batman.


----------



## bumpy_j

<3 Piggy love :cloud9:


----------



## we can't wait

Hahaha. I was like, "no, that'd be too random."

I'm kind of proud of myself. I actually reallyyy disliked that book, lol. :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

Kelly, I refuse to believe Aria is almost 10 months. WHAT IS GOING ON. :wacko:


----------



## we can't wait

Oh my goodness. I know. I said the same thing when Tori turned one! They've grown SO quickly.

How are things in the new place?


----------



## x__amour

Amazing. So quiet and open. I love it. :D

Good luck at your appointment! :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

So jealous of your new place Shannon!


----------



## x__amour

You can can come live with me, Laura. :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

x__amour said:


> You can can come live with me, Laura. :hugs:

Ahaha, imagine I just turned up at your door. :winkwink:


----------



## Brealynne

Burchy said:


> Brealynne said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I am really upset that my fiance went to jail and isnt getting out until 6months AT LEAST, and i have no one to help me or talk to and I feel like a lonely loser.
> 
> Well you always have us girls to talk to!!Click to expand...

Aweh thanks


----------



## Mii

tbh, I am excited about tonight :flower: It is my friends birthday and we are going to the club with a bunch of people. It will be the second time ive been away from Myles for more then 2 hours though. My mom is excited to watch him though :haha:


----------



## x__amour

TBH, I'm so excited for this weekend! It's going to be so beautiful! :D
Finishing up moving and cleaning the old place today and then going to the Denver Zoo tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh i had 1 friend i now have 0 !


----------



## Jemma0717

leoniebabey said:


> tbh i had 1 friend i now have 0 !

My life story

:hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

i got ditched by her when i was pregnant with morgie and now i've been ditched again!


----------



## Mii

tbh, I am annoyed. First off OH only got here last night at 10:30pm because he was visiting his sister n her husband. So he told me he was going to help out with renovation today and to call him at 1pm (I know he IS helping because there place is a fixer-upper) anyways I tried calling him and it wont even ring! I just goes to "the number you have dialied is unavalible please.. blah blah blah" :growlmad:


----------



## Rhio92

What a day! Connor was up all night with a temperature. He was ok in the morning though, so my mum said to go to do my first aiding and connor would be fine. I was first aiding from 9-5 (and I'm now fully qualified! :dance: ). Picked Connor up from FOB's mum's, and he was covered in loads of spots. So I took him to the drop in centre, was waiting for 2 hours, my dad abandoned us :gun: Found out Connor has chicken pox and it's infectious. Saw a doctor who reeked of BO :sick: Then had to get the bus back, walked from town to asda, found out asda didn't have the antibiotics in stock, so then had to walk back home. Got in half an hour ago. Connor's in bed, and I'm shattered!
Hope my gorgeous boy feels better soon :sad1:


----------



## 10.11.12

Aww poor Connor :hugs: hope he feels better soon!


----------



## leoniebabey

omg at obem usa!


----------



## trinaestella

Not all the time it is true that once you have a child nobody cares about you, I've got just as much as friends than I did before pregnancy! Guess I can count myself lucky :)


----------



## Leopard

TBH I got married yesterday.


----------



## Strawberrymum

I lost all my friends too. some I got rid off but most left me. there was a few that still keep in contact but our lives are really different and i moved country so we just moved apart. 

TBH i left LO overnight last night for the first time and went clubbing, had so much fun and made out with a guy for the first time since i got pregnant lol

Congrats Leopard! was it a big wedding?


----------



## Leopard

Strawberry: haha no, a lot of people that were supposed to be there didn't come. But on the bright side I know my friends now and who matters.


----------



## Burchy

Strawberrymum said:


> I lost all my friends too. some I got rid off but most left me. there was a few that still keep in contact but our lives are really different and i moved country so we just moved apart.
> 
> *TBH i left LO overnight last night for the first time and went clubbing, had so much fun and made out with a guy for the first time since i got pregnant lol*
> 
> Congrats Leopard! was it a big wedding?

Good for you!!! Glad you got out and had some fun!!! You deserve it!


----------



## lauram_92

I ate so much food last night, (Indian takeaway) whenever I moved I felt like I was contracting :haha:


----------



## smatheson

Tbh:I am really pissed at ohs cousin:wacko: oh posted something on Facebook saying LO has strep throat and his cousin proceeded to call ohs mom and said he wasn't coming over today (we found he had strep throat last night) for their get together because they don't want their little girl around him which is understandable BUT you can call us and express your concern as it's OUR child not ohs moms. Second I am obviously not taking him over to the get together because Nathan is sick and contagious:wacko:

It was just the way they approached it. I'm already not feeling welcome to be around them since they just moved down here.:cry:


----------



## Strawberrymum

smatheson said:


> Tbh:I am really pissed at ohs cousin:wacko: oh posted something on Facebook saying LO has strep throat and his cousin proceeded to call ohs mom and said he wasn't coming over today (we found he had strep throat last night) for their get together because they don't want their little girl around him which is understandable BUT you can call us and express your concern as it's OUR child not ohs moms. Second I am obviously not taking him over to the get together because Nathan is sick and contagious:wacko:
> 
> It was just the way they approached it. I'm already not feeling welcome to be around them since they just moved down here.:cry:

:HUGS: people always ask my mum questions about LO when im standing right there like 'is she allowed a chocolate' how would my mum know! my mums great but she not the one who decides that. 

when i stayed at my mums friends with her, when we went back to NZ, my mums friend was like 'you can leave LO with B if you want to come out' (talking to my mum like i wasnt even there) like WTF am i? ask me if im going anywhere, if my mum goes somewhere i makes no difference i look after her and ill decide who looks after her when im am not my mum! 

so annoying!

Hope he gets better soon. 

im so jealous Laura id kill for a butter chicken


----------



## smatheson

Strawberrymum said:


> smatheson said:
> 
> 
> Tbh:I am really pissed at ohs cousin:wacko: oh posted something on Facebook saying LO has strep throat and his cousin proceeded to call ohs mom and said he wasn't coming over today (we found he had strep throat last night) for their get together because they don't want their little girl around him which is understandable BUT you can call us and express your concern as it's OUR child not ohs moms. Second I am obviously not taking him over to the get together because Nathan is sick and contagious:wacko:
> 
> It was just the way they approached it. I'm already not feeling welcome to be around them since they just moved down here.:cry:
> 
> :HUGS: people always ask my mum questions about LO when im standing right there like 'is she allowed a chocolate' how would my mum know! my mums great but she not the one who decides that
> 
> when i stayed at my mums friends with her, when we went back to NZ, my mums friend was like 'you can leave LO with B if you want to come out' (talking to my mum like i wasnt even there) like WTF am i? ask me if im going anywhere, if my mum goes somewhere i makes no difference i look after her and ill decide who looks after her when im am not my mum!
> 
> so annoying!
> 
> Hope he gets better soon.
> 
> im so jealous Laura id kill for a butter chickenClick to expand...




Wow that's so ridiculous:wacko: it's like they think since we are a little bit younger than most parents we are totally incapable of taking care our own children :growlmad:


----------



## 10.11.12

Leopard said:


> TBH I got married yesterday.

Congratulations! wedding pictures?


----------



## Leopard

10.11.12 said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> TBH I got married yesterday.
> 
> Congratulations! wedding pictures?Click to expand...

Only a couple at the moment.

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/523962_342944175752438_100001105757811_912922_1598232728_n.jpg
^^ My best friend, her 26 week belly and myself. 
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/551884_342921345754721_100001105757811_912892_276793176_n.jpg
^^ me and my photographer (also a close friend) getting our drink on at the reception.
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s320x320/552789_342841779096011_100001105757811_912603_1862674166_n.jpg
kezzy whilst we were getting ready
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/528424_325876030802496_104011766322258_906782_230179943_n.jpg
Dad n me


----------



## 10.11.12

Such a pretty wedding! I love your hat/veil thing :flow: I wish we wore hats more in the US.


----------



## amygwen

^ Awww congratulations! You look beautiful :D


----------



## snowfia

Leopard said:


> TBH I got married yesterday.

Congratulations!


----------



## Mii

tbh, I had really fun last night but I feel like an idiot! I left my ID at home :dohh: Thank goodness OH knew the bouncer.


----------



## Mii

tbh, I had really fun last night but I feel like an idiot! I left my ID at home :dohh: Thank goodness OH knew the bouncer.


----------



## Brealynne

Tbh im really stressed. This past week Rylea has been teething so shes grouchy and doesnt want to cooperate at all, and shes lacking sleep lately because weve been at my sisters house helping her clean and move and while she does that Im atching my niece and every time i put rylea down Raina-lee has to wake her up. -.-


----------



## Mii

tbh, I hate how when OH leaves I feel so down and sad. Like it emotionally hurts. Also I barely got to see him this weekend and I cant go to his parents house for a few weeks because they are trying to sell it :nope:


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh i'm a csi addict


----------



## 10.11.12

I'm seriously addicted to lifetime movie network movies. Currently watching seventeen and missing followed by seventeen and married. Exciting night :haha:


----------



## Mii

(I know I am posting alot in this thread :blush:) BUT tbh, I really wish some of you guys lived closer to me I need some baby mama friends who are my age :haha:


----------



## MommyGrim

Tbh, I love when LO gets really excited about something and she has issues trying to tell your because she's so excited! :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

Anyone here not have FB?


----------



## Mii

Jemma0717 said:


> Anyone here not have FB?

I dont :thumbup:


----------



## amygwen

Tbh it's 547am and I've been awake for the past hour because I'm craving krispy kreme donuts. Lol I know what I'm going to get on my way to work to day!


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm fed up with visitors now :( I appreciate they all wanna see me and Brooke but I wanna sleep. I'm too polite to say no sometimes :(


----------



## 10.11.12

Jemma0717 said:


> Anyone here not have FB?

I don't either :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

Awful quiet in here :p


----------



## 10.11.12

TBH if my LO was younger I'd be very tempted to change her name, it just doesn't seem to suit her.


----------



## AriannasMama

10.11.12 said:


> TBH if my LO was younger I'd be very tempted to change her name, it just doesn't seem to suit her.

I like it :). What would you change it to?


----------



## bbyno1

I don't have facebook either. Also would change aliyahs name but don't know what to lol


----------



## Mii

I tired to inbox you bbyno1 but your message box is full :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh ... i am sunburned lol


----------



## 17thy

If anyone else doesn't have a facebook please speak up :)


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations leopard!you look lovely :)


----------



## bbyno1

Oh its always full I keep forgetting to clear it lol will do now and you can message me again :)


----------



## daydreamerx

tbh im seriously fed up i just feel like crying 24/7 i just want to get into the sunshine and i have no clothes that fit, i disgusting body, a baby that will not stop crying, no money & a OH that i don't get on with. everything is just getting on top of me these last few days & i don't know if all of that makes me sound like a terrible person i just feel so stressed


----------



## we can't wait

lauram_92 said:


> Awful quiet in here :p

It'll pass.

BnB is home.


----------



## Rhio92

Boredddd


----------



## we can't wait

Me, too.

I'm watching the 16 & Pregnant marathon until my doctor appointment.


----------



## lauram_92

daydreamerx said:


> tbh im seriously fed up i just feel like crying 24/7 i just want to get into the sunshine and i have no clothes that fit, i disgusting body, a baby that will not stop crying, no money & a OH that i don't get on with. everything is just getting on top of me these last few days & i don't know if all of that makes me sound like a terrible person i just feel so stressed

:hugs: I don't know what to say, maybe you should have a break from your OH or talk about it if you're not getting along? Or do you have a friend to talk about things to? x


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I feel fab. I was never skinny before getting pregnant and now my bump has gone I swear my belly is smaller than before? Not sure if that's possible. I'm enjoying being a Mummy so much and everyone told me it would be hard and all she would do is cry. I mean I know it's hard but I just love being a Mum :flower: I keep getting upset about how I can't experience giving birth to her again. I honestly think that was the best experience of my life. Ugh hormones I think. I feel way too soppy! :blush:


----------



## jemmie1994

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I feel fab. I was never skinny before getting pregnant and now my bump has gone I swear my belly is smaller than before? Not sure if that's possible. I'm enjoying being a Mummy so much and everyone told me it would be hard and all she would do is cry. I mean I know it's hard but I just love being a Mum :flower: I keep getting upset about how I can't experience giving birth to her again. I honestly think that was the best experience of my life. Ugh hormones I think. I feel way too soppy! :blush:

I felt thinner too :thumbup: and know feeling i was desperate give birth again straight after having Evie it was amazing! 

Tbh FOB's mum just text me asking me to bring Evie round to see his step dad before he goes into hospital really like his step-dad so said yes now really worried FOB's gonna be there i've no idea how i would react to seeing him right now i could kill him for his cba attitude to Evie :growlmad:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

daydreamerx said:


> tbh im seriously fed up i just feel like crying 24/7 i just want to get into the sunshine and i have no clothes that fit, i disgusting body, a baby that will not stop crying, no money & a OH that i don't get on with. everything is just getting on top of me these last few days & i don't know if all of that makes me sound like a terrible person i just feel so stressed

:hugs: 

Aw hunny, don't worry. You're doing well with losing weight by the looks of ticker! And things will get easier. xx


----------



## Amber4

daydreamerx said:


> tbh im seriously fed up i just feel like crying 24/7 i just want to get into the sunshine and i have no clothes that fit, i disgusting body, a baby that will not stop crying, no money & a OH that i don't get on with. everything is just getting on top of me these last few days & i don't know if all of that makes me sound like a terrible person i just feel so stressed

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh my baby is going to be a footballer he's watching football and copying kicking his ball round the living room. And on that note it's half time so he's off to bed :)


----------



## daydreamerx

Thanks ladies, its just been a tough couple of days Finlays been really miserable for some reason, I think he may be having a little 'growth spurt' or something because he's been really tired too, I hope so anyway.
Reg. my OH, we will be having a little break soon, well as soon as the contract on our house runs out. And my diet isn't going too well haha, all this stress is making me eat like mad:blush: 

I'll start again on monday,,, haha :haha::dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

daydreamerx said:


> Thanks ladies, its just been a tough couple of days Finlays been really miserable for some reason, I think he may be having a little 'growth spurt' or something because he's been really tired too, I hope so anyway.
> Reg. my OH, we will be having a little break soon, well as soon as the contract on our house runs out. And my diet isn't going too well haha, all this stress is making me eat like mad:blush:
> 
> I'll start again on monday,,, haha :haha::dohh:

Ahh dw my LO had a week where he was really grumpy and cried all the time, but he went back to normal- think he was a bit poorly maybe. 

And I was set on losing lots of weight but I've managed a pound, just can't lay off the junk food haha! xx


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I've just had a panic moment. I was thinking to myself "why have I not felt LO?" Maybe because I'm not pregnant anymore :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH 
I am stressed
I have coursework that is overdue :dohh: That I have to sit up and do
I have 3 weeks to move out 
The house I am moving into needs a ceiling fixed, replacement window, wallpaper stripped, scrubbed, painted, wooden floors laid, tiles put down, I need to buy a cooker, a fan for the cooker, a washing machine (paint and wooden floors and tiles :/)
Sooo Stressed and I have uni and more CW and exams to think of aghh FML

Need a little fairy to *poof* and fix all this now!


----------



## amygwen

we can't wait said:


> Me, too.
> 
> I'm watching the 16 & Pregnant marathon until my doctor appointment.

_Kelly, how did your doctors appt go? I was thinking about you today and was waiting for an update, but I checked and no update! Hope it went well.

_


----------



## we can't wait

amygwen said:


> _Kelly, how did your doctors appt go? I was thinking about you today and was waiting for an update, but I checked and no update! Hope it went well.
> 
> _

Thanks, Amy. You're so sweet. :hugs:

I hadn't gotten on last night. The appointment went very well! I have to go get some blood work done in a couple weeks, but no big deal. 



How is everyone today? You new ladies are going to have to talk more. ;)


----------



## Leopard

TBH we will be homeless tomorrow.


----------



## x__amour

Why???


----------



## 112110

tbh I don't think I want to go to college anymore :shrug:


----------



## Leopard

We found some emergency accomodation thank god.


----------



## bbyno1

Why you gunna be homeless?:hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I wish I had tried to breast feed now. I was stupid to worry about what people thought and how my boobs look. (I hate them because I've always had shy nipples) They are alot better since pregnancy though. I hate the fact I've had to put her on hungrier baby formula. I should be feeding her and giving her what she needs :(

Adding another one. I feel poop today :(

Tbh I'm sick of my family. I thought having a baby would make everyone closer together. I'm sick of people saying they will visit then not bothering. Or making plans with me then cancelling them. Just don't bother if you cba. My Mum arranged to go shopping with me today and I messaged my stepdad at 11pm last night to ask if she was going. (As she never answers her texts and I wanted to go to sleep) I get a right shit reply and spent an hour awake with him having ago at me via text saying I shouldn't bother him. :( They were supposed to visit today to see the baby (which I've had no reply about whether they are coming and they said they would let me know) and now I don't even wanna see them after last night. So when I tell them that they'll just think I'm being awkward. Uhh. :(


----------



## Leopard

Our real estate evicted us.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I wish I had tried to breast feed now. I was stupid to worry about what people thought and how my boobs look. (I hate them because I've always had shy nipples) They are alot better since pregnancy though. I hate the fact I've had to put her on hungrier baby formula. I should be feeding her and giving her what she needs :(
> 
> Adding another one. I feel poop today :(
> 
> Tbh I'm sick of my family. I thought having a baby would make everyone closer together. I'm sick of people saying they will visit then not bothering. Or making plans with me then cancelling them. Just don't bother if you cba. My Mum arranged to go shopping with me today and I messaged my stepdad at 11pm last night to ask if she was going. (As she never answers her texts and I wanted to go to sleep) I get a right shit reply and spent an hour awake with him having ago at me via text saying I shouldn't bother him. :( They were supposed to visit today to see the baby (which I've had no reply about whether they are coming and they said they would let me know) and now I don't even wanna see them after last night. So when I tell them that they'll just think I'm being awkward. Uhh. :(

:hugs: that sucks about your family, they really should be more supportive. 

I think you can start breastfeeding if you wanted to. your baby is only a week old. ask your health visitor


----------



## Amber4

^^ thank you. I will do. They told me though that once you start you can't go back because they don't latch. Worth an ask though! :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh it's the 2nd morning i've woke up to a mischeivous child. The night before last he managed to grab the baby lotion and you can guess the rest. So last night i thought i'd moved it far enough. apparently not. At least he smells nice though right :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

Tbh I'm gunna be brave and ask to have a copy of my hospital records (things from my past I need to find out) also I dunno where else to write it. I have 3msgs in my inbox so whoever they are from I'm not being rude not replying. I come online by my phone and its not loading my inbox atm!


----------



## emmylou92

Very proud of my little girl. Pooping on her potty! 

Tbh, ready to have my nights filled by a waking baby rather than BH and a bad back.


----------



## daydreamerx

emmylou92 said:


> Tbh, ready to have my nights filled by a waking baby rather than BH and a bad back.

You must be so excited! Everyone said to me I'd miss being pregnant and I was like, no way! And for a while I didn't, but now I do - well not being pregnant as such , it was just so exciting :haha::dohh:


TBH, I've started a weightloss journal, if anyone else has one can you follow me/give me motivation when I'm not feeling so ready for it.:kiss:


----------



## EffyKat

TBH I love giving birth, I'd do it again and again and again.


----------



## Amber4

EffyKat said:


> TBH I love giving birth, I'd do it again and again and again.

How I feel :flow:


----------



## Rhio92

EffyKat said:


> TBH I love giving birth, I'd do it again and again and again.

Ooo not long till you will be! :)


----------



## emmylou92

I Too loved giving birth, best experiance of my life, i really dislike pregnancy though.


----------



## Rhio92

I loved pregnancy and giving birth :cloud9:


----------



## EffyKat

amber4 - Thank god I thought I was the only one.

Emmylou92 - Aw, are you okay?

Rhio92 - He's already here I just haven't the heart to change my ticker. He was born on the 14th, 10 days early


----------



## EffyKat

Rhio92 said:


> I loved pregnancy and giving birth :cloud9:

It's definitely two of the best experiences of my life


----------



## Rhio92

EffyKat said:


> amber4 - Thank god I thought I was the only one.
> 
> Emmylou92 - Aw, are you okay?
> 
> Rhio92 - He's already here I just haven't the heart to change my ticker. He was born on the 14th, 10 days early

Aww congratulations! What's his name and how much did he weigh? :D


----------



## EffyKat

Rhio92 said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> amber4 - Thank god I thought I was the only one.
> 
> Emmylou92 - Aw, are you okay?
> 
> Rhio92 - He's already here I just haven't the heart to change my ticker. He was born on the 14th, 10 days early
> 
> Aww congratulations! What's his name and how much did he weigh? :DClick to expand...

Aidan and 7lbs :). I'm totally smitten all over again.


----------



## Rhio92

Awww :cloud9: That's so cool, both your babies were born 10 days early!


----------



## EffyKat

yeah, spontaneous labour for both too. My OH thinks I have an emergency eject button or something Lol.. your LO shares my birthday :D


----------



## xgem27x

I'm cutting my hair short, and I started snipping away, and then OH came in all panicked and says he thinks I should get it done by a proper hairdresser, because its short if I get it wrong then its gonna be noticeable, so I stopped and now have it cut at the front and long at the back.... I look stupid now haha!! 

Not really sure if I should carry on chopping or go to hair dressers and get them to "finish it off" ....its only the back that needs doing, will take 10 seconds.... hmmm, damn OH of disturbing me!!


----------



## daydreamerx

xgem27x said:


> I'm cutting my hair short, and I started snipping away, and then OH came in all panicked and says he thinks I should get it done by a proper hairdresser, because its short if I get it wrong then its gonna be noticeable, so I stopped and now have it cut at the front and long at the back.... I look stupid now haha!!
> 
> Not really sure if I should carry on chopping or go to hair dressers and get them to "finish it off" ....its only the back that needs doing, will take 10 seconds.... hmmm, damn OH of disturbing me!!

I'd just finish it, and if it DOES go wrong then you can go in and they can neaten it up but if it doesn't then great :)


----------



## bbyno1

Tbh I'm shocked with sophia,she only woke the once lastnight!


----------



## bbyno1

Tbh don't know which double buggy to get! Don't like any,literally.


----------



## Rhio92

Ellie, you neeed to sort your ticker out!  I want to see how old sophia is :rofl:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

^^ Me too! 
We've got the Phil & Teds double :)


----------



## x__amour

I want to see pictures of Sophia!! :haha:


----------



## youngone

tbh this sounds selfish but I'm jealous OH's sister had kids before we could...because then I could make his parents grandparent for the first time and they would actually be excited. whereas my siblings keep popping them out and TBH........ I'm sad that its not gonna be as special when we have ours. what if no ones excited! :( so silly but true 

x


----------



## amygwen

youngone said:


> tbh this sounds selfish but I'm jealous OH's sister had kids before we could...because then I could make his parents grandparent for the first time and they would actually be excited. whereas my siblings keep popping them out and TBH........ I'm sad that its not gonna be as special when we have ours. what if no ones excited! :( so silly but true
> 
> x

People will be excited. Having a baby is an exciting experience no matter what.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I must have a boring life =/ I'm excited about making a curry I have wanted for days lol. But I've been eating out last few nights with my birthday then a family reunion.


----------



## we can't wait

youngone said:


> tbh this sounds selfish but I'm jealous OH's sister had kids before we could...because then I could make his parents grandparent for the first time and they would actually be excited. whereas my siblings keep popping them out and TBH........ I'm sad that its not gonna be as special when we have ours. what if no ones excited! :( so silly but true
> 
> x

That really doesn't matter. My parents have lots of grandkids, my DH's family didn't have any. Regardless of the fact that she's the first grandchild, my parents spend more time with her and love on her more.


----------



## Harli

Tbh, I think all my girl's will have a name that ends with 'a'. Whenever I am looking at names, I always end up finding a name that ends 'a' and being like, " OH ITS PERFECT!" ...then my boy names are all over the place. :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

EffyKat said:


> amber4 - Thank god I thought I was the only one.
> 
> Emmylou92 - Aw, are you okay?
> 
> Rhio92 - He's already here I just haven't the heart to change my ticker. He was born on the 14th, 10 days early

Good thanks, again Congratulations on baby Aiden. Cant wait to meet our LO. 23 days and no hospital bag packed :/


----------



## bbyno1

23 days ahh how that's flown by!! I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## we can't wait

Wow! Only 23 days? I didn't realize you'd gotten so close! 

It's a little sad how excited I was when I remembered Tuesday = New 16&P.


----------



## Amber4

^^ That reminds me I need to catch up on Teen Mom 2 :dohh: I've been meaning to for like months! I started off so well and then I got busy :(


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh i am so fucking depressed about morgans behaviour i just sit and cry day in day out because i cant cope with how badly be behaves :'( :'(


----------



## lauram_92

leoniebabey said:


> tbh i am so fucking depressed about morgans behaviour i just sit and cry day in day out because i cant cope with how badly be behaves :'( :'(

Have you tried taking him to a Health Visitor or Doctor? Maybe he has ADHD or something along those lines. Do you have a family member that could look after him for a day or a night to give you a bit of a break? Or a friend that can come round during the day to help you out a bit?

Oliver gets really grumpy if he is kept in all day, going for a walk makes the world of difference. Try taking him out in the pram - or to the play park to use up all his energy.. Do it early in the morning (or after his nap if he has one) so that he is less likely to be grumpy. Hope he starts behaving soon!


----------



## leoniebabey

if i speak to hv's they just say it's normal child behavior but i'm like it's not. He's ok if were out depending on where we are and what were doing if where in childrens centre or soft play or something he's ususally quite good but If were doing shopping or something else not for him eg. appointment he goes crazy kicks off in the buggy. kicks off if i let him walk throws himself, runs off ect. They know i'm really struggling atm and there like well where did it all go wrong and i've said time and time again it's when his behavior changed. He used to be so well behaved when he was younger and i could get stuff done and make him lovely meals and do nice things but every 5 mins throughout the day he's throwing things launching himself, hurting me. I try all their methods they tell me to try none of them seem to make a huge difference he just comes back and does the same. 
Mymum can have him sometimes but i don't like to ask too much cause she has my sisters and they fight and argue like cat and dog lol.


----------



## EffyKat

Leonie my niece has ad/hd and is on the spectrum for ASD too. When she was younger no health visitors or health professionals would diagnose her. Just kept saying she was behaving like that because she lived with me and my parents rather than her own, or that it was her traumatic and early birth that caused it. Or that she never got enough attention...Whatever we did she misbehaved anyway even if we punished her, it wasn't until she went to a second primary school in year 3 when a teacher who has had experience with AD/HD told my parents that it was that and to get her seen by the doctor.
Go see your doctor and if he/she says the same thing then ask for a second opinion or to be referred to someone else.
I hope you're okay, it's not easy being pregnant and looking after a toddler too. Chin up!!


----------



## leoniebabey

i said today i think he has adhd or some other kind of thing like that and they just laugh as if i'm stupid but i know morgan better then them. think i'll talk to my gp if i can get an appointment with a certain one cause the rest are crap. x


----------



## lauram_92

I would phone your Health Visitor and say 'Morgan so far today has done ...........! I have done ........ to try to prevent it, .......... to discipline him.. Give them examples of what he has done and how you have tried to stop him or discipline him after, wait for their advice whether it is time out in the cot or whatever, and if you have done it say 'I have tried that numerous times, it doesn't work. I WANT to get him referred to be tested for ADHD, if he doesn't have it then I will look at other parenting techniques - but until you can say he definitely doesn't have it I don't want to listen to you.' If they refuse then after that, I can only assume the next step would be taking him to the Doctor and asking to be referred?

I would also make a complaint about the Health Visitor.


----------



## leoniebabey

thanks hun i will try doing that he'll be coming up for his 2 year check too as bad as it sounds i hope he acts up so they can see 1st hand what it's like. I mean even one time i was in the soft play at the childrens centre and you arn't allowed drinks on the soft play so he had a tantrum cause i said no you have to sit here and he threw himself so hard he made his nose bleed :(


----------



## bbyno1

Maybe its just a phase if he was well behaved before?I dunno,I'm going through the same at the moment with Aliyah. She can be good but is naughty most of the time now. She had a mad tantrum today all because I was eating a shortbread finger biscuit. I bite a little bit off for her and she was my bit was bigger so didn't want her bit. She was throwing herself off the armchair etc. There's no telling her no. She hates being in the buggy too but throws herself on the floor when walking so can't win lol.


----------



## Leopard

TBH I am disgusted and feeling violated over the whole Mariciana ordeal. I cannot believe she duped everyone (especially myself) so easily. I am just ugh.


----------



## beanzz

tbh im not fully enjoying being a mum.

my tear hurts still. i bruised my coccyx giving birth so im in agony constantly. 

now ive got mastitis :cry: so breastfeeding is now the most painful thing in the world as sitting hurts my coccyx and feeding hurts my boob. :dohh:

i just want to be able to enjoy these first few weeks with my baby boy pain free :( he's lucky he's worth all this pain<3


----------



## rockys-mumma

Alfie's got fekkin chicken pox!!! Arghhhhhh


----------



## amygwen

Leopard said:


> TBH I am disgusted and feeling violated over the whole Mariciana ordeal. I cannot believe she duped everyone (especially myself) so easily. I am just ugh.

Wtf? Really?! It was fake?!!?!?!


----------



## Leopard

Yes, totally fake.


----------



## sarah0108

I haven't been on here in ages :/


----------



## amygwen

Leopard said:


> Yes, totally fake.

That's horrible. :nope:


----------



## mayb_baby

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jemmie1994

tbh saw FOB deleted me off fb and its made me feel sick how he can just act like me and Evie never existed :growlmad:


----------



## Amber4

mayb_baby said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Why so happy? :D

Tbh I never feel like I have chance to relax while OH always does. He does help around the house, but he doesn't seem to realise I never get 5 mins as my chores never seem to end. Makes me quite mad actually. :growlmad:


----------



## mayb_baby

Amber4 said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Why so happy? :D
> 
> Tbh I never feel like I have chance to relax while OH always does. He does help around the house, but he doesn't seem to realise I never get 5 mins as my chores never seem to end. Makes me quite mad actually. :growlmad:Click to expand...

:flower: bann is up lol


----------



## Amber4

Yay :D


----------



## EffyKat

Amber4 said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Why so happy? :D
> 
> Tbh I never feel like I have chance to relax while OH always does. He does help around the house, but he doesn't seem to realise I never get 5 mins as my chores never seem to end. Makes me quite mad actually. :growlmad:Click to expand...

I feel the same way. Like my OH can sit on his phone for hours, or go on the computer or have multiple cigarette breaks. yet I never get five minutes to go to the toilet! :dohh:


----------



## Amber4

EffyKat said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Why so happy? :D
> 
> Tbh I never feel like I have chance to relax while OH always does. He does help around the house, but he doesn't seem to realise I never get 5 mins as my chores never seem to end. Makes me quite mad actually. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way. Like my OH can sit on his phone for hours, or go on the computer or have multiple cigarette breaks. yet I never get five minutes to go to the toilet! :dohh:Click to expand...

My OH is practically attached to his phone playing games 24/7. Then he gets on his xbox. I have managed to finally sit and chill out tonight. But I did shout at him to help me more so he has. Wonder how long it will last though lol.


----------



## lucy_x

leoniebabey said:


> thanks hun i will try doing that he'll be coming up for his 2 year check too as bad as it sounds i hope he acts up so they can see 1st hand what it's like. I mean even one time i was in the soft play at the childrens centre and you arn't allowed drinks on the soft play so he had a tantrum cause i said no you have to sit here and he threw himself so hard he made his nose bleed :(

When did his behaviours change hun, Amari has alot of tantrums, like all the time...but im more than sure hers is "normal"...We literally have to spend all day outside so she can be occupied. (fortunatly we live on a small holing, so she helps out) Infact it got so bad that at nap time she would kick and cry and squeel til she was blue in the face...thjats when daddy took over nap times.

Does he have a routine?, nap time etc?....Could it be that this is fairly normal and your just very tired? (_please dont take that the wrong way hun, i know when im shattered having to deal with amari is the last thing i need, so ii imagine being pregnant having a toddler is very tiring )_


----------



## cabbagebaby

Leoniebabey try video his behaviour do a few to show different example and show them to someone x


----------



## leoniebabey

lucy_x said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun i will try doing that he'll be coming up for his 2 year check too as bad as it sounds i hope he acts up so they can see 1st hand what it's like. I mean even one time i was in the soft play at the childrens centre and you arn't allowed drinks on the soft play so he had a tantrum cause i said no you have to sit here and he threw himself so hard he made his nose bleed :(
> 
> When did his behaviours change hun, Amari has alot of tantrums, like all the time...but im more than sure hers is "normal"...We literally have to spend all day outside so she can be occupied. (fortunatly we live on a small holing, so she helps out) Infact it got so bad that at nap time she would kick and cry and squeel til she was blue in the face...thjats when daddy took over nap times.
> 
> Does he have a routine?, nap time etc?....Could it be that this is fairly normal and your just very tired? (_please dont take that the wrong way hun, i know when im shattered having to deal with amari is the last thing i need, so ii imagine being pregnant having a toddler is very tiring )_Click to expand...

He's always been quite a difficult baby always being sick and crying and stuff but i didn't mind that then he would go through stages of being frustrated eg. when he wanted to crawl but couldn't but since about 17 month's his behavior just went from bad to worse :nope: I was at college at the time and he was in nursery 3 days a week and i had to quit in the end the stress oh how he was behaviour mixed with trying to do college was too much and it was making me ill. 

I did a video of him once but he wasn't doing much just screaming i need to try get one when he's hitting ect. but normally by the time he's kicked off i've missed it :dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

TBH my tooth is in agony it looks like the gum is cut at the front and behind is so sore although i can't see back there. Ouch :(


----------



## Rhio92

My period isso heavy and painful that I just want to curl up and cry :sad1: The doctors won't take me seriously :(


----------



## beanzz

Tbh after today I'm ready to kill OH. He was shouting at LO earlier :cry: 

You don't shout at a baby!


----------



## leoniebabey

Rhio92 said:


> My period isso heavy and painful that I just want to curl up and cry :sad1: The doctors won't take me seriously :(

are you on any contraception cause the pill can really help with period issues sorry your drs won't listen though i'd see someone else


----------



## Rhio92

leoniebabey said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> My period isso heavy and painful that I just want to curl up and cry :sad1: The doctors won't take me seriously :(
> 
> are you on any contraception cause the pill can really help with period issues sorry your drs won't listen though i'd see someone elseClick to expand...

I've got the copper coil... They said the dodgy periods would last a year. So they should have found a normal point now (have had it about 16 months) :/ But they're getting worse and worse... Dreading the next few days, I'll probs barely be able to stand :/ x


----------



## leoniebabey

maybe ask to take the pill aswell. My friend got the implant and her periods were awful and her dr put her on the pill to regulate them


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> Tbh after today I'm ready to kill OH. He was shouting at LO earlier :cry:
> 
> You don't shout at a baby!

Why was he shouting? :hugs: how is Oakley? Xx


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I enjoyed getting out alone today just to have my haircut. I'm so tired and have a constant headache. OH is helping with night feeds and being really good. Just I feel like I have to watch him with her as I worry about things happening to her once it's night and gone dark. :(


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh after today I'm ready to kill OH. He was shouting at LO earlier :cry:
> 
> You don't shout at a baby!
> 
> Why was he shouting? :hugs: how is Oakley? XxClick to expand...

Because Oakley poo'd and pee'd everywhere as soon as he took the nappy away and he got stressed out. :dohh: it was really amusing til he started shouting and swearing at him :( he needs to just relax more 

he's amazing thanks :) i swear his face changes every day hehe being a mummy is definitely better than i thought it'd be.. how are you and Brooke? :flower: xx


----------



## Amber4

Aww. Poor Oakley :hugs: It can be stressful but no need for shouting and swearing :( I hope he calms down! Omg know what you mean about their faces changing. Brooke is so alert and strong. Always nosing and trying hard to hold her head up! Were okay, thank you. I'm exhausted at the moment as I never seem to get to nap between OH never giving me a minute and being soooo busy. I swear now I have a baby people are just interested because of her :dohh: xx


----------



## lauram_92

I'm so stressed, all the time. I don't know what to do :cry: :nope:


----------



## Rhio92

Aww why Laura? :hugs: xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

tbh feel a bit guilty watching jurrasic park with lo and he got terrified at the t-rex and cried. he's ok now snuggled in. oops!


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm fed up with OH saying I don't love him just because I'm so exhausted right now and won't have sex with him :( I'm walking around with a permanent headache and I'm just not in the mood :(


----------



## amygwen

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I'm fed up with OH saying I don't love him just because I'm so exhausted right now and won't have sex with him :( I'm walking around with a permanent headache and I'm just not in the mood :(

Tell your OH he is being an inconsiderate asshole. You just had a baby two weeks ago. Maybe he's not smart enough to realize you're not _supposed_ to have sex until six weeks PP.


----------



## BabyDuy

TBH i feel extreamly overwhelmed by house work :/


----------



## Munchkinn_

tbh , i think im a crap mum..think i might just sit and cry.


----------



## purple_kiwi

Tbh I'm so frustrated with fb I havn't been able to update my status since the 4th for some stupid reason and i just bought a prepaid credit card and i can't even register it as the site is not working :(


----------



## Leopard

TBH I'm getting depressed over the breastfeeding, or lack thereof.


----------



## Rhio92

Can't concentrate :( 'Authority is the foundation of legal discipline. Discuss. Provide case studies' :saywhat:


----------



## lauram_92

Rhio92 said:


> Aww why Laura? :hugs: xxx

Just living with my parents still, doing housework for 4, cooking for 5, buying food for 5.. Living in the middle of no where - nothing to do. Spending 24/7 with Oli, lack of friends.. I could go on.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I want more Mummy friends to take LO out with. Well I say LO, I just wanna go out. I have my OH but I want a break from him sometimes.


----------



## samisshort

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I want more Mummy friends to take LO out with. Well I say LO, I just wanna go out. I have my OH but I want a break from him sometimes.

I couldn't agree more


----------



## Little_bump

Tbh I wish I could feel that rush of love that everyone seems to get with their baby but after a stressfull birth and a high needs baby I think its been pushed aside :/ xx


----------



## BabyDuy

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I want more Mummy friends to take LO out with. Well I say LO, I just wanna go out. I have my OH but I want a break from him sometimes.

I know how you feel :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I want more Mummy friends to take LO out with. Well I say LO, I just wanna go out. I have my OH but I want a break from him sometimes.

Me too! Really gets me down sometimes :(


----------



## Amber4

:hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## bbyno1

Tbh im soo glad to have my net back!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I wish I had the guts to breastfeed in pubic. I stay indoors unless it's only a quick trip out. :(


----------



## Rhio92

beanzz said:


> Tbh I wish I had the guts to breastfeed in pubic. I stay indoors unless it's only a quick trip out. :(

:hugs: I was like this at first. I wouldn't even feed with my mum there.
Maybe take LO out to a cafe when it's quite empty, and take a blanket to cover yourself. It gets easier with practice. I used to be terrified and would always cover up, but now I feed him anywhere :hugs: It is sooo hard to start xxx


----------



## veganmama

beanzz maybe you can try going out with your OH?

i know i feel way more comfortable breastfeeding in public when hes around


----------



## mymarley

TBH I'm terrified of my depression getting the best of me. I have downward spirals despite medication and have had a very tough time at school because of it. I'm scared it'll get worse with pregnancy.

Also TBH, I am addicted to nail polish and change my color almost every other day. Keeps me from biting my nails.


----------



## samisshort

beanzz said:


> Tbh I wish I had the guts to breastfeed in pubic. I stay indoors unless it's only a quick trip out. :(

Same here :/ I need to go to the doctor but I can't because i don't wanna BF in public :(


----------



## Rhio92

Connor took 2 steps today! Finally!


----------



## leoniebabey

TBH i'm sick of being bit of lo, i have 3 lovely bites on my arm :(


----------



## ONoez2010

tbh i wish i could go back to florida :( 
LO and i loved going to the pool everyday :haha:


----------



## EffyKat

TBH I haven't had a hair cut in over a year, and I haven't bought any new clothes either. I've booked myself in to get a haircut and I've ordered some new clothes. I didn't go over board just a t-shirt and a pair of jeans. Nothing extravagant and they were in the sales. But now I feel so guilty for doing so!


----------



## cammy

Tbh, very embarrassing, I think I feel so low about myself and hate my disguisting post baby body that sex just isnt good for me, I get no where and feel so horrible afterwards.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I don't know what I want anymore. (not regarding my little girl) just everything else. Feel so crap about myself.


----------



## ONoez2010

tbh i havent been on in a while bc iwas busy.. but wth happened to all the other girls?? :o


----------



## Harli

ONoez2010 said:


> tbh i havent been on in a while bc iwas busy.. but wth happened to all the other girls?? :o

Tbh, I was wondering the same thing! It hasn't been very busy around here lately!


----------



## 112110

ONoez2010 said:


> tbh i havent been on in a while bc iwas busy.. but wth happened to all the other girls?? :o

A lot of girls joined a new forum.


----------



## stephx

112110 said:


> ONoez2010 said:
> 
> 
> tbh i havent been on in a while bc iwas busy.. but wth happened to all the other girls?? :o
> 
> A lot of girls joined a new forum.Click to expand...

^ This. I cant believe how dead it is in here ha


----------



## ONoez2010

oh damn really?? no wonder
stephx: i know right?? its dead here.. thats part of why i dont come here often anymore lol XD


----------



## Leopard

I'm still here, sort of.


----------



## cammy

tbh I miss how this forum used to be :(


----------



## Amber4

Haha through my pregnancy it was busy and when I moved over it went dead :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

^ive noticed this too. Like someone's said, they moved to another forum. I joined but I don't like it as much as it seems to all be a big group of friends and I feel like an outsider from only just joining haha :dohh:



&Tbh I'm sick of waking up damp and in a puddle of my own breast milk. When does this end ffs :brat:


----------



## Amber4

I had a nose on the other forum and felt the same! Plus I couldn't figure out who everyone was because I know them from the usernames on here.

Tbh I have an eBay addiction. Poor bank balance.


----------



## cammy

yeah I joined but feel awkward in there. :( 

tbh I am so in love with my OH and everything has been so great with us the past few months, but sometimes I worry that maybe I'm being tricked. Maybe Im not seeing the truth. I dont want to feel bad about my OH but when I was pregnant I thought everything was fine too and then I found out he didnt feel that way and that he wanted to cheat.

Nothing he has done has made me think this, its just always on my mind since back then.


----------



## jemmie1994

tbh my cousin is dead to me after saying i should never have had my baby girl and im gonna spend the rest of my life on benefits and that he personally would be paying for me :S oh and also that i have no idea what it is to be a parent :growlmad:


----------



## beanzz

Wow! He'd be dead to me too!! Hope ur okay, don't listen to him :hugs:


----------



## Lissa3120

There's another forum? :shrug:


----------



## cammy

wow, some people really surprise me with what they say. My OH's best mate told him congrats when he found out we were pregnant and then to me he had a huge yell. Told me to get an abortion or leave OH so that he can live. Then he went on about how if I didn't get rid of it we would end up a crack addict alcohol abusive and neglectful parents. LOOK AT ME NOW BIARCH lol :S

After he found out we were going to keep the baby he said that I should let OH have his "last few months" talking as if he would die or something. He said he should be able to go what ever he wants, who ever he wants before the baby arrives.


I cannot believe OH is still friends with him.


----------



## cammy

tbh the phrase OH keeps throwing at me, "yes mum" with alot of sarcasim behind it is starting to really get annoying.


----------



## Amber4

cammy said:


> tbh the phrase OH keeps throwing at me, "yes mum" with alot of sarcasim behind it is starting to really get annoying.

Don't worry, my OH does this too! :dohh: drives me crazyyy!


----------



## Leopard

TBH I'm really hoping I'm pregnant.


----------



## LeahLou

tbh I'm lonely and want an OH :/


----------



## cammy

Amber4 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> tbh the phrase OH keeps throwing at me, "yes mum" with alot of sarcasim behind it is starting to really get annoying.
> 
> Don't worry, my OH does this too! :dohh: drives me crazyyy!Click to expand...

Really annoys me sometimes :S grr Cant really throw the same sorta words back at him either.


----------



## cammy

tbh I love that OH is in a new band because he seems alot happier, he loves his music. But I am afraid of the implications its going to have on us as a family. I mean thats why he quit the first one.


----------



## beanzz

Leopard said:


> TBH I'm really hoping I'm pregnant.

FX for you :D

:dust:


----------



## emmylou92

Im in Labour :)


----------



## Lissa3120

^^
good luck, hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you :)


----------



## Amber4

Good luck Emma!! Can't wait to see her :flow:

Tbh I'm sick of still being in pain trying to do a BM :( dread it.


----------



## Leopard

Good luck Emma!


----------



## Amber4

Leopard said:


> TBH I'm really hoping I'm pregnant.

FX! :flower:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I'm sick of feeling so lonely :( I have like one friend who comes to visit and don't know anyone with babies :( 
My life has changed so much yet OH still seems to be able to do everything he did before :(


----------



## Amber4

rhdr9193..x said:


> Tbh I'm sick of feeling so lonely :( I have like one friend who comes to visit and don't know anyone with babies :(
> My life has changed so much yet OH still seems to be able to do everything he did before :(

My OH still goes out (which is fine) but I never seem to get out. I get really miserable over it! I'm gonna try the Sure Start centre though as they run baby clubs. You should ring them and see when there's are on and go and meet other Mummies :flow: someone on here told me to try Net Mums as they do meet ups and it's a really fab website! They don't have loads of meet ups in my area (because I live somewhere small) but big towns do :flower: xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Amber4 said:


> rhdr9193..x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm sick of feeling so lonely :( I have like one friend who comes to visit and don't know anyone with babies :(
> My life has changed so much yet OH still seems to be able to do everything he did before :(
> 
> My OH still goes out (which is fine) but I never seem to get out. I get really miserable over it! I'm gonna try the Sure Start centre though as they run baby clubs. You should ring them and see when there's are on and go and meet other Mummies :flow: someone on here told me to try Net Mums as they do meet ups and it's a really fab website! They don't have loads of meet ups in my area (because I live somewhere small) but big towns do :flower: xxClick to expand...

I might try that :) thanks :) can't wait to buy a car again and get my independence back..that's not helping either! But hopefully will have one in next week or so xx


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm devastated. 

This is a VERY long story, but I'll cut it short. When I was 8 my Uncle covered my mouth with his hand to the point where I could barely breathe. I was so panicked and it was because I wouldn't be quiet when he was watching TV. Anyways my Mum flipped and calmed down and said please apologise and we can forget and move on. However he wouldn't. So 12 years down the line she hasn't spoke to him but she has tried. My Grandad also hasn't spoke to him (for different reasons) but recently he's been speaking to him and keeping it secret. It disgusts me but none of my business. I told my Grandad please just don't mention me or my daughter and his reply was "he's told me he doesn't care about you or your life and isn't interested" I don't think he meant it that harsh but it really hurt. I was just an innocent child. Why does he feel like this?? When I was younger I lived with my Dad and he took my Uncle (he is actually my mums brother) in as he had nothing. But when he died he is no long bothered. :( I'd never accept him now but I just don't understand.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm gonna be in trouble when OH gets home. Oliver has just been sick on his dressing gown. Oops :) x


----------



## cammy

emmylou92 said:


> Im in Labour :)

yay, goodluck. I hope everything is going/went well :D


----------



## cammy

rhdr9193..x said:


> Tbh I'm sick of feeling so lonely :( I have like one friend who comes to visit and don't know anyone with babies :(
> My life has changed so much yet OH still seems to be able to do everything he did before :(

oh how well I know this feeling haha

It is really hard being a young mum when it comes to this. I was a hermit crab all my pregnancy and up until bub was 6ish months. Saw no one, went no where. But then I started going to a mothers group once a week, I was quite but I did talk a bit and LO got to see other babies. I started to make friends and see them a little and then we moved when LO was nearly 8 months :( havent seen them since.

Hermit crab again. Lately I have found another mums group and trying to make friends but its not happening. I did make one, but have only seen her once, which was today and it was FANTASTIC. I hope something comes out of it :D

OH however goes out all the time and has tones of friends, which I might add were mine before I got pregnant and they decided I wasn't worth the time or whatever


----------



## cammy

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I'm devastated.
> 
> This is a VERY long story, but I'll cut it short. When I was 8 my Uncle covered my mouth with his hand to the point where I could barely breathe. I was so panicked and it was because I wouldn't be quiet when he was watching TV. Anyways my Mum flipped and calmed down and said please apologise and we can forget and move on. However he wouldn't. So 12 years down the line she hasn't spoke to him but she has tried. My Grandad also hasn't spoke to him (for different reasons) but recently he's been speaking to him and keeping it secret. It disgusts me but none of my business. I told my Grandad please just don't mention me or my daughter and his reply was "he's told me he doesn't care about you or your life and isn't interested" I don't think he meant it that harsh but it really hurt. I was just an innocent child. Why does he feel like this?? When I was younger I lived with my Dad and he took my Uncle (he is actually my mums brother) in as he had nothing. But when he died he is no long bothered. :( I'd never accept him now but I just don't understand.

aww hun Im sorry, family can be so damn frustrating sometimes. I have similar situation in my family at the moment too.


----------



## cammy

rhdr9193..x said:


> I'm gonna be in trouble when OH gets home. Oliver has just been sick on his dressing gown. Oops :) x

haha I remember when Alexander was a newborn and OH had just gotten a new leather jacket and he was holding bub and he threw up on him and he freaked out and pretty much threw him at me :S Because it "will ruin it"

Then a wee or so later LO somehow vomited on it without me or Cam noticing until he put it on :S Cam was not happy but I laughed. He didnt like that either ::S


----------



## Amber4

Thanks Cammy :flower: I'm so sorry you are going through something similar. Family arguments and falls outs are the worst! Usually I wouldn't give a crap and wouldn't even give him a second thought, but I'm just so angry and feel like I need answers off him :dohh: I really feel like contacting him but I don't how that would affect my Mum. Granted my Mum doesn't care and says she refuses to feel guilty over how things are with him anymore but still, iykwim? I wish I could drop it as I actually don't want any kind of relationship with him :shrug: I feel so bitter and that's not something I wanna be!


----------



## mummy2two1993

tbh i would love to get a full night sleep and when i wake up just lie in the bed for couple of hours and watch some telly!
Havent done that for least 2 and a half years. :D


----------



## cammy

mummy2two1993 said:


> tbh i would love to get a full night sleep and when i wake up just lie in the bed for couple of hours and watch some telly!
> Havent done that for least 2 and a half years. :D

me too :(

but then again I tried sleeping in until 9 this morning and woke up so fricken sore :S


----------



## cammy

tbh me and OH had a big talk about alot of things and have decided to WTT, we are going to TTC when I have lost all my baby weight and I am in a good fitness routine so that I will not get GD or preeclampsia etc this time. :) Im happy because it seemed like OH never wanted tl have any more kids but he just doesnt want another right now, and neither do I. But we both wont another whilst LO is young.


----------



## seraphina

Tbh I've missed talking to other teen mums!!! I've been a bit lonely last few weeks and knew everyone on here would cheer me up!! Xxxx
And tbreallyh lol I love proving everyone who told me I was ruining my life having Tilly wrong!! There is nothing better lol than them realising that actually young mums aren't all bad and we do a goo job!!
Xxxxx


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I've just had a little cry because last night was the worst one we've ever had. I'm so tired. The baby then gave me massive smiles and was making noises and now I feel so guilty :(


----------



## Leopard

TBH I hope my nephew pulls through.


----------



## cammy

tbh I think I am going to fail uni, I never have the time and when I do I am so tired that I sleep or do something else :S


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm really hoping my friend who's due soon will breastfeed like she wants to. She gives up on things as soon as they get hard and BF is hard at first. I just reeeeaally want someone to BF with in public so I don't feel so embarassed. I hope it's not too selfish to think that haha


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I don't know how I feel towards my OH. His little boy is with us as normal from today til wed and it just seems like he's completely ignoring me and Oliver. I just wanna cry. I know he only sees him half the week but we don't deserve to be treated like this :( his LOs bedtime is 7pm and its now 9pm and he's still up watching a film with him, and is still reading him a story when he finally goes to bed. This is meant to be mummy and daddy time but he doesn't care :( rant over :'( 

Hope your nephew pulls through..massive hugs x


----------



## cammy

tbh OH thinks I am mothering him and is angry at me, he keeps saying he isnt but then why it he not talking to me and when ever he does he sounds really grumpy.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh pretty excited about going away in June. Just gotta get Oakley's passport sorted :D


----------



## cammy

tbh my eye ffffing hurts :S Last night I got something in it so I rubbed it, maybe a bit too hard. Woke up and my eye lid was purple and ffing hurtsso much that it radiates into my eye and my head and had the biggest headache all day. OH reckons it looks like a sty but Im pretty sure its from last night.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm shattered. Does anyone know if LOs have growth spurts at 6 weeks or so? Don't think it helps she has reflux problems, but she is feeling a bit better after doctor prescribed Gaviscon.


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I hate fob so much


----------



## samisshort

TBH I'm sexually frustrated :rofl:

I'm so paranoid about sex atm though since I'm only 4 weeks pp, but as SOON as I hit 6 weeks pp, OH is going to get some lol! :blush:


----------



## beanzz

samisshort said:


> TBH I'm sexually frustrated :rofl:
> 
> I'm so paranoid about sex atm though since I'm only 4 weeks pp, but as SOON as I hit 6 weeks pp, OH is going to get some lol! :blush:

Omg I wish I could be like you! My OH is counting down the weeks I'm scared, I still can't wee on the toilet I have to do it in the shower cos of my tear so sex is a big no no for me! :haha:


&Tbh... I regret going on the fat wobbler as my whole spine is now hurting and my coccyx is now getting worse again :dohh: I'm a twat


----------



## snowfia

I had sex 4 weeks pp to the day. Go for it whenever you feel ready


----------



## jemmie1994

tbh wish could stop thinking about FOB i'm happy he isn't taking Evie off me but still feels bad he doesn't care enough to keep in contact with her


----------



## tooyoung

tbh I wish I had of made some different choices. too late for that now


----------



## mommie2be

tbh, im scared that my mom will disown me when i move. :(


----------



## emmylou92

We DTD two weeks after Hollie, the only thing stopping me is the bleeding, the engorged boobs and my tummy is still tender.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm sick of OH being so fucking slack. He only see's Oakley for an hour and a half each day and wonders why he cries around him :dohh: he comes home from work and moans constantly about being tired but won't help me change a nappy or two in the short space of time he's round. I feel like a single mum! Does he not think I might be tired from looking after our 5 week old son all day and all night since he was born?!?! :shock: 


And my birthday was 6 days after Oakley was born and I STILL don't have a birthday present from him :cry: I didn't want anything huge, I just wanted people to remember it was my birthday even with my son's birthday being so close

That was needed :)


----------



## daydreamerx

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I'm shattered. Does anyone know if LOs have growth spurts at 6 weeks or so? Don't think it helps she has reflux problems, but she is feeling a bit better after doctor prescribed Gaviscon.

i know this is late but finlay went through i really bad patch at 6/7 weeks and so did his baby friends from ante-natal class! i think its normal :)


----------



## cammy

tbh I am really excited for Lo's birthday, but at the same time really sad the he is practically not a baby anymore :( He is growing up too fast.


----------



## Amber4

daydreamerx said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm shattered. Does anyone know if LOs have growth spurts at 6 weeks or so? Don't think it helps she has reflux problems, but she is feeling a bit better after doctor prescribed Gaviscon.
> 
> i know this is late but finlay went through i really bad patch at 6/7 weeks and so did his baby friends from ante-natal class! i think its normal :)Click to expand...

Thank you :flow: things have calmed down a little now. She has gone back to sleeping well but don't know if that's from her new medicine working or it ending. Oh well. I'm not complaining :)


----------



## Amber4

Hope you're okay Josie :hugs: he needs a kick up the back side like Damon got a few weeks ago. That's not on. You need to let him know he needs to help too as it takes 2 to tango, so therefore 2 to look after LO. It got to point where I didn't know if I wanted to be with OH and we talked about it and he finally realized. Things are great now and OH does a lot with LO and does quite a lot in the house! Hope it gets better :flower:

Cammy - what are you planning for Alexander's first birthday? :D


----------



## lauram_92

Part of me wishes I never got the IUD, my belly is so crampy!


----------



## Rhio92

lauram_92 said:


> Part of me wishes I never got the IUD, my belly is so crampy!

You got the non hormonal one? I had that and had to have it removed becuase it was soooo painful :hugs:

Tbh I wish FOB would step up a bit... Connor barely knows him :nope: Wanker.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I love my new car :) yey il finally be able to get out and about, but I spent way over budget with it :( x


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I wish I wasn't so paranoid about giving LO a dummy, my little finger is numb from Dougie sucking it so hard! :thumbup:


----------



## beanzz

Yes thanks Amber :hugs: I am now anyway, needed that vent hehe. I know it must be tiring having work at 6 in the mornin but it's no excuse to not be a father. I'm gonna Have to talk to him like you did with Damon :)

Abby how comes your paranoid about giving LO a dummy? :flow:


----------



## lucy_x

Abby_ said:


> Tbh, I wish I wasn't so paranoid about giving LO a dummy, my little finger is numb from Dougie sucking it so hard! :thumbup:

Do you BF?

I used to allow Amari to suckle my little finger! until i decided it would probably be better to give her a dummy, because at least that would bend under the pressure! your little finger is going to cause equally as much damage as a dummy! - so being as i was not under any circumstances going to allow my daughter to have a dummy, i just put her on the boob every-time she wanted comfort!...worked well for us! x x


----------



## Amber4

Tbh my LO has been slobbering alot lately and I noticed her gums are all rough. Is that normal? Surely they shouldn't be like that at 6-7 weeks???


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Abby how comes your paranoid about giving LO a dummy? :flow:

I'm worried he'll get confused between dummy and boob. Tinternet keeps saying 2 weeks is too early and to wait a month. 



lucy_x said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I wish I wasn't so paranoid about giving LO a dummy, my little finger is numb from Dougie sucking it so hard! :thumbup:
> 
> Do you BF?
> 
> I used to allow Amari to suckle my little finger! until i decided it would probably be better to give her a dummy, because at least that would bend under the pressure! your little finger is going to cause equally as much damage as a dummy! - so being as i was not under any circumstances going to allow my daughter to have a dummy, i just put her on the boob every-time she wanted comfort!...worked well for us! x xClick to expand...

I never even thought my little finger would be bad. We tried having the boob for comfort but he never falls asleep and when he comes off he always needs winding which wakes him up again. Might have to persist with it though.


----------



## Lissa3120

Health professionals suggest using your little finger as apposed to a dummy because it doesn't cause nipple confusion such like a dummy would, as it feels fleshy and is averagely the right size for their mouth and more like a nipple than an artificial object like a dummy.
also a dummy can cause issues for longer than a little finger as you can wean off your little finger quite easily. and quickly, dummy's can be difficult to wean off. (my daughter had hers until 2 months ago, and i hated it! she has a bit of a lisp now which she will grow out of. but i know some kids who are 5 and still have dummies who wont grow out of their lisps now :/)
if you can just stick with it for a little bit longer, his feeding will settle down as will his comfort sucking. my son is loving chewing my knuckle atm and it doesn't hurt when he clamps (he's teething super bad :( ) where as if i still gave him my finger i think it would hurt me and his poor gums.
it doesn't last long, it'll all settle down SOON! 

best wishes :):)


----------



## lauram_92

Rhio92 said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Part of me wishes I never got the IUD, my belly is so crampy!
> 
> You got the non hormonal one? I had that and had to have it removed becuase it was soooo painful :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, that one.. I think :haha: The doctor never explained anything. How long did you have it for? It isn't as crampy today! Were you able to feel the strings? Lol..


----------



## daydreamerx

My OH gave Finlay a dummy at 4 days old, he didn't really like it but some times took it - he still loves the boob. But obviously all babies are different, wouldn't want to say that and then confuse any other babs:flower:


----------



## Abby_

Lissa3120 said:


> Health professionals suggest using your little finger as apposed to a dummy because it doesn't cause nipple confusion such like a dummy would, as it feels fleshy and is averagely the right size for their mouth and more like a nipple than an artificial object like a dummy.
> also a dummy can cause issues for longer than a little finger as you can wean off your little finger quite easily. and quickly, dummy's can be difficult to wean off. (my daughter had hers until 2 months ago, and i hated it! she has a bit of a lisp now which she will grow out of. but i know some kids who are 5 and still have dummies who wont grow out of their lisps now :/)
> if you can just stick with it for a little bit longer, his feeding will settle down as will his comfort sucking. my son is loving chewing my knuckle atm and it doesn't hurt when he clamps (he's teething super bad :( ) where as if i still gave him my finger i think it would hurt me and his poor gums.
> it doesn't last long, it'll all settle down SOON!
> 
> best wishes :):)

I still suck my thumb now and don't want the same to happen to him. His sucking gets really bad when he has wind. But I let him have the boob and he gets even windier. I really hope I can stick it out. 




daydreamerx said:


> My OH gave Finlay a dummy at 4 days old, he didn't really like it but some times took it - he still loves the boob. But obviously all babies are different, wouldn't want to say that and then confuse any other babs:flower:

I've googled about a thousand times when people gave a dummy. Everyone says early on and had no problem with confusion. But the whole nipple confusion must have come from somewhere?! I think I'll probably cave and give Dougie one eventually. :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

Oakley's had both dummy and boob since birth, we're still BF like pro's. I didn't want him to have one at all but it makes life sooo easy and it pisses the midwives off, bonus! :haha:

All bubs are different though so stick with your finger if you're that worried, I wish I'd thought of that!


----------



## Abby_

I gave in and gave him a dummy last night. He sucked it for a while then spat it out when he was hungry. Going to try and keep it to nightimes only as that's when he gets grumpiest. :)


----------



## jemmie1994

got a text off John 'can we arrange for me to see Evie away from the house and all that?' would really like to say no piss off! you've had nothing to do with her for 7 weeks she could be dead for all you know!! took alot of calming down before i replied saying he couldnt expect things on his terms after ignoring her but could come her and see her if he was genuine then we could see about arranging something in the future if he stuck to this and then got another text 'i havent ignored her' WTF?!!!!?!!


----------



## Amber4

^^ He's an ass! Stick to how you want things to be to begin, until he can prove himself. It's horrible the way he's done that to Evie :hugs:

Tbh I cleared out bin bags of clothes and got some new bits and I feel good :flower:


----------



## Mb2012

Tbh after staying with OH for a little over a month I can't stop crying now that we had to come back home. I'm trying to be strong for Macari but it feels like my heart has been taken out of me. This past month has been hard and a lot has happened but he's been there through it all even when I bitched at him over stupid things. I wish my mom would act like my mom again and try to comfort me even though she hates him...she hasn't changed at all.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I just had my first night out clubbing since before I was pregnant and it was GREAT! It was just nice to be able to get very drunk and stagger in at 3am :haha: Obviously I can't make a habit of it, but Oliver spent the night with his daddy so I don't feel guilty at all. xx


----------



## lucy_x

Abby_ said:


> I gave in and gave him a dummy last night. He sucked it for a while then spat it out when he was hungry. Going to try and keep it to nightimes only as that's when he gets grumpiest. :)

I gave my little girl my finger until she was about 9 weeks old, by this time she didn't need feeding after a feed again so it solved the issue quite well :thumbup:

Weaning her from comfort suckling on the boob though is a different story!...one we haven't quite mastered yet haha


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I LOVE being able to pee on a toilet again! I'm all healed! :rofl:


----------



## Abby_

lucy_x said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> I gave in and gave him a dummy last night. He sucked it for a while then spat it out when he was hungry. Going to try and keep it to nightimes only as that's when he gets grumpiest. :)
> 
> I gave my little girl my finger until she was about 9 weeks old, by this time she didn't need feeding after a feed again so it solved the issue quite well :thumbup:
> 
> Weaning her from comfort suckling on the boob though is a different story!...one we haven't quite mastered yet hahaClick to expand...

Well he's calmed down with how much he wants/needs to suck and will be happy sucking his hand. He also hates the dummy now which I guess is good!


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> Tbh I LOVE being able to pee on a toilet again! I'm all healed! :rofl:

Just healed now? What happened? :hugs: I healed within 2 weeks with second degree xx


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I LOVE being able to pee on a toilet again! I'm all healed! :rofl:
> 
> Just healed now? What happened? :hugs: I healed within 2 weeks with second degree xxClick to expand...

I haven't got a clue... I didn't get stitches but the midwife said it was in healing position so I thought I'd heal just as quick... It still stings slightly even now :S

Even if I had an infection at one point I had to take antibiotics for mastitis so it would of got rid of that too :shrug: stupid slow healing Minnie.


----------



## cammy

tbh I'm so not ready for my 2 weeks of work experience, I dont want to leave LO. :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

lucy_x said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> I gave in and gave him a dummy last night. He sucked it for a while then spat it out when he was hungry. Going to try and keep it to nightimes only as that's when he gets grumpiest. :)
> 
> I gave my little girl my finger until she was about 9 weeks old, by this time she didn't need feeding after a feed again so it solved the issue quite well :thumbup:
> 
> Weaning her from comfort suckling on the boob though is a different story!...one we haven't quite mastered yet hahaClick to expand...

Ahh there's nothing wrong with a dummy! I've even read in several places that they can slightly lower SIDS if given at nighttime  xx


----------



## Abby_

tinkerbelle93 said:


> lucy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> I gave in and gave him a dummy last night. He sucked it for a while then spat it out when he was hungry. Going to try and keep it to nightimes only as that's when he gets grumpiest. :)
> 
> I gave my little girl my finger until she was about 9 weeks old, by this time she didn't need feeding after a feed again so it solved the issue quite well :thumbup:
> 
> Weaning her from comfort suckling on the boob though is a different story!...one we haven't quite mastered yet hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh there's nothing wrong with a dummy! I've even read in several places that they can slightly lower SIDS if given at nighttime  xxClick to expand...

Yeh i read about that somewhere. I tried giving it to him again. He hates it now and will gag, screw up his face and spit it out. He only wants his fist or mummy's finger/boobie. :dohh:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I miss this forum I haven't been on in forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jemmie1994

beanzz said:


> Tbh I LOVE being able to pee on a toilet again! I'm all healed! :rofl:

that first fully relaxed pee feels so good! :haha:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I think I have a poorly baby :'( 
He's so snotty and not taking his feeds properly.. Don't know whether to book him an appointment at the docs :/ x


----------



## cammy

tbh, my nights have been absolutely terrible. I may as well not have tried to slep because now I feel worse because of it. Alexander was waking up every few mintes-10 minutes ALL FRICKEN NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm pretty upset we're back to doing night feeds, I was enjoying Oakley sleeping from 12-8 most days but the past 3 I've been woken up around 4am :(:(


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, i have far too many clothes. I found all my pre-preggo clothes at the weekend and i hate them all. Don't know what to do with them all! :dohh:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I feel like a terrible Mummy. HV has just been and weighed LO and she's only put 14oz on in about 4 weeks. She is only 8lb 14oz at 7 weeks and dropped a whole line on the percentile chart. She has reflux and she's on Gaviscon but I didn't realize it wasn't working :( she's been drooling and I thought it was teeth (well I didn't know but all I could think of) and apparently they don't make saliva yet and it's acid coming out of her mouth :( I feel so mean as I haven't been feeding her enough milk and what milk she does drink is making her in pain :(


----------



## jemmie1994

You aren't a terrible mummy! these things just happen and it cant be helped, which formula do you use? never ever think your a bad mum when your doing your best :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Thank you :hugs: I'm feeding her C&G but HV suggested try SMA, so getting some later :flower: she said it might just be easier on her and she might enjoy the taste more. She's back at the doctors tomorrow to see about more medicine too. Xx


----------



## jemmie1994

we use SMA and its been fine for us :) watch out for the green poo though hope she feeling better soon


----------



## Amber4

That's good. FX! I don't mind green poo :haha: least she might go as she been struggling recently too :( just seems one thing after another. Thanks lovely xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

beanzz said:


> Tbh I'm pretty upset we're back to doing night feeds, I was enjoying Oakley sleeping from 12-8 most days but the past 3 I've been woken up around 4am :(:(

I know what you mean.. Oliver is really up and down. He'll have a stretch of time (eg. 2 weeks) where he'll sleep nine hours straight and I'll get used to it, then suddenly he'll be back to wanting feeds every 3 hours! 

It's really confusing. xx


----------



## we can't wait

TBH, I keep having nightmares about my MIL. :dohh:

Meh. Also, I'd kill to be sitting on a beach right now.


----------



## 060509.x

TBH, I still haven't registered Alice at my doctors even though I told the HV I would Tuesday. :dohh:


----------



## jemmie1994

Tbh i considered getting back with John after he was so nice when he came to see Evie yesterday and said he missed me....realised now he is probably just keeping me sweet so I'll let him have Evie at him house...is there a bigger idiot then me?!? :nope:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I just wanna be back to normal. I REFUSE to buy size 10 jeans, I've already had to ditch my size 6 tops thanks to my enormous boobs :dohh: why couldn't my hips have just stayed thin and me have a long thin spaghetti baby :haha:


----------



## snowfia

I wish I was size 10 :dohh:

Tbh I had a dream that fob wanted to meet Isabella and be in her life. I kinda wish it was true :(


----------



## Amber4

Tbh so sick of OH sticking his nose in all time when I'm looking after her. Like "maybe she's got wind" "Maybes she's tired" "Maybe she wants her bottle" I don't mind advice but when he's too busy playing stupid games than to actually help me it really pisses me off. I try my best. Then he will hold her when I've sorted her and say "oh all she needed was a cuddle" :grr:


----------



## HellBunny

TBH i'm having mixed thoughts on monday (my induction date) I'm dreading being away from J so much (only been away from him a few afternoons, never overnight) and i know he will be ok with my mum but i'm gonna be so lost without him! :(


----------



## Rhio92

I can't believe Connor is 18 months old today :')

I got Connor to go to FOB's mums for the day so I could crack on with some coursework. He went at 12. It's now 3pm, and I haven't even opened my books :blush: I fail.


----------



## xgem27x

Aww happy 18th months Connor! Its scary how quick it goes! xx


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, we co-slept for the first time last night and it was the best nights sleep I've had since his birth! :thumbup:


----------



## Amber4

Abby_ said:


> Tbh, we co-slept for the first time last night and it was the best nights sleep I've had since his birth! :thumbup:

We did for her nap yesterday and she slept 4 hours instead of 30 mins! I don't like it though :(


----------



## beanzz

^ I loooooove co-sleeping! me and Will keep arguing cos of it though. he doesnt want him in the bed when he's round but i hate him in the crib cos then instead of sleeping 8 hours he'll only sleep 4 :growlmad: im the one who does everything for Oakley so im going to do it my way :haha:


----------



## Leopard

I cannot believe Kezzy is 6 months now. We are going to try relactation and relatching!


----------



## jemmie1994

I love co sleeping too Evie starts the night in her crib but then gets sniffy about 5 so sneak her into my bed before she wakes up then she sleeps till 8 :D


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Oliver starts the night in his Moses basket then we usually co sleep when he wakes about 5, he will sleep through til about 8.30 then :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I do the early morning co-sleeping too! Oliver wakes at 6 and I put him in my bed and i get a few more hours! :D xx


----------



## Abby_

Is there anything I should or shouldn't be doing to make it safe for him? Until next Thursday (when my new bed arrives) we are sharing a single bed. But he isn't exactly big enough to take up space. :haha:


----------



## snowfia

I used to co sleep in a single bed until I got my new double a couple of weeks ago.
She just always went by the wall so she couldn't fall out and we were fine :)
I love cosleeping. If we didn't neither of us would get much sleep. Id be getting her into a deep sleep,put her down and she'd wake up and that'd continue for a while and when she finally went to sleep it'd be for a couple of hours most :L


----------



## beanzz

Abby I got told by HV to put Oakley on my mattress not duvet, no pillows except one below his feet so he can't slip under the duvet and next to the wall. Although he sleeps in the middle of me and will most nights :)




&tbh I'm pretty annoyed with myself for really wanting a new pram when I wear Oakley a lot.... :dohh: nothing can convince me out of wanting a different one. I loved mine til now :(


----------



## Amber4

I want a new pram too. 

This one actually :(


----------



## beanzz

Aww that ones cute! I'd so have that one if Oakley was a girl... But because he's not I'm really loving either the quinny buzz3 in red or iCandy peach in sweetpea :dohh: I thought they were ugly before but now I think they look awesome.... And will probably fit in Will's car unlike my current one :haha:


----------



## Abby_

I was in love with the iCandy peach in sweetpea... Until I saw the price list.


----------



## Lissa3120

beanzz said:


> Aww that ones cute! I'd so have that one if Oakley was a girl... But because he's not I'm really loving either the quinny buzz3 in red or iCandy peach in sweetpea :dohh: I thought they were ugly before but now I think they look awesome.... And will probably fit in Will's car unlike my current one :haha:



i have the quinny buzz3 which is awesome, although it's a 3 wheeler... such a bad choice! 
but if you have the maxicosi cabriofix carseat, it's amazing as a little travel system and it folds up super small.
but it is very unstable as its so lightweight on 3 wheels.
but i think they do the option of 4 wheelers.
try ebay, they go pretty cheap on there :)


----------



## beanzz

Omg I know, soooo expensive compared to my mothercare one lol. I could probably justify it if it was my only pram. Although not being able to justify buying it won't stop me :haha:

Ooh thanks for the tip about which wheel choice! I'm a little gutted cos even the ones with 4 wheels have tiny front wheels, not sure how practical that's gonna be :dohh: 


I desperately need one that fits into Wills stupid little car though, sick of always being the driver.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I am completely fed up :( 

I never see OH, we never get any time together, the only days we do he has his son from a previous relationship and I just end up getting pissed off as he's going trough a seriously bratty stage. And I can't stop thinking about my ex which is never good :(
I can't remember the last time I just had a bath without having to jump out after 30 secs when LO starts screaming, but no one seems to get it :( 

Pheww.. Rant over. Sorry guys.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I haven't felt this depressed in over a year. I can't even look after LO properly sometimes, I have to call FOB and make him come upstairs to take him :(

I'm also halfway annoyed with FOB...He doesn't want to be with me, and doesn't love me anymore...but he wants to have sex still -.- I'm afraid I'd regret letting him touch me when I'm trying to get over him :/


----------



## samisshort

TBH, I'm scared for my 6 week (technically 7 week) PP check up tomorrow. Idk what birth control to go on! :nope:
I'm not even sure I want to go on birth control.. I have PCOS so my periods were messed up and I didn't ovulate.. but when I went on the pill, it regulated my periods and on month 2 of the pill, I got pregnant. :wacko: but I don't wanna get pregnant again, because someone told me I'm really fertile while I breastfeed? I hope my PCOS cancels that out!


----------



## amygwen

samisshort said:


> TBH, I'm scared for my 6 week (technically 7 week) PP check up tomorrow. Idk what birth control to go on! :nope:
> I'm not even sure I want to go on birth control.. I have PCOS so my periods were messed up and I didn't ovulate.. but when I went on the pill, it regulated my periods and on month 2 of the pill, I got pregnant. :wacko: but I don't wanna get pregnant again, because someone told me I'm really fertile while I breastfeed? I hope my PCOS cancels that out!

It's actually the opposite, when your BFing - you're not very fertile but that still doesn't mean you should use BFing as a contraceptive method because it's not 100% preventible. I don't really know what to advise, but just mention it your doctor and your concerns, if you don't want to get pregnant, it'll be good for you to be on a back-up contraceptive just in case. 

Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## Rhio92

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh I haven't felt this depressed in over a year. I can't even look after LO properly sometimes, I have to call FOB and make him come upstairs to take him :(
> 
> I'm also halfway annoyed with FOB...He doesn't want to be with me, and doesn't love me anymore...but he wants to have sex still -.- I'm afraid I'd regret letting him touch me when I'm trying to get over him :/

:hugs: Your moods are _possibly_ the result of hormones post partum, the so called 'baby blues' (the worst few weeks I've ever felt - more accurate description). But it may help if you speak to your doctor or Health Visitor. Or not even them, just anyone, family, friends, whatever :hugs: 

As for FOB, I split with Connor's dad over 18 months ago, but I have been sleeping iwth him for ages, only recently stopped, so I totally know what you're going through :hugs: It's hard, but letting him have sex with you only makes it worse and makes it hurt for longer. Have you done it? I strongly advise not, but it's ok, we make mistakes and do it sometimes. I've been saying 'no more' for about a year... The last time was about a month ago. Sorry, this is written badly, but if you need to talk PM me or add me on facebook (Rhiannon Godden) 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## samisshort

amygwen said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> TBH, I'm scared for my 6 week (technically 7 week) PP check up tomorrow. Idk what birth control to go on! :nope:
> I'm not even sure I want to go on birth control.. I have PCOS so my periods were messed up and I didn't ovulate.. but when I went on the pill, it regulated my periods and on month 2 of the pill, I got pregnant. :wacko: but I don't wanna get pregnant again, because someone told me I'm really fertile while I breastfeed? I hope my PCOS cancels that out!
> 
> It's actually the opposite, when your BFing - you're not very fertile but that still doesn't mean you should use BFing as a contraceptive method because it's not 100% preventible. I don't really know what to advise, but just mention it your doctor and your concerns, if you don't want to get pregnant, it'll be good for you to be on a back-up contraceptive just in case.
> 
> Good luck at your appointment!Click to expand...

Thanks! :) yeah my doctor told me I'm not very fertile because of it. But my doctor gave me my options and I decided to go on the pill :) the one safe for breastfeeding, I can't remember what it's called!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Rhio92 said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I haven't felt this depressed in over a year. I can't even look after LO properly sometimes, I have to call FOB and make him come upstairs to take him :(
> 
> I'm also halfway annoyed with FOB...He doesn't want to be with me, and doesn't love me anymore...but he wants to have sex still -.- I'm afraid I'd regret letting him touch me when I'm trying to get over him :/
> 
> :hugs: Your moods are _possibly_ the result of hormones post partum, the so called 'baby blues' (the worst few weeks I've ever felt - more accurate description). But it may help if you speak to your doctor or Health Visitor. Or not even them, just anyone, family, friends, whatever :hugs:
> 
> As for FOB, I split with Connor's dad over 18 months ago, but I have been sleeping iwth him for ages, only recently stopped, so I totally know what you're going through :hugs: It's hard, but letting him have sex with you only makes it worse and makes it hurt for longer. Have you done it? I strongly advise not, but it's ok, we make mistakes and do it sometimes. I've been saying 'no more' for about a year... The last time was about a month ago. Sorry, this is written badly, but if you need to talk PM me or add me on facebook (Rhiannon Godden)
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xClick to expand...

Yeah, I have severe depression and we are working out what medications to put me on now that I am not pregnant anymore. :/

I gave in last night and it was fine for a while, but I can tell that it's not a good idea. I am gonna have a hard time with being attached to him as it is, sleeping with him isn't gonna help anything...but I told him if he dates or does anything with the girl he cheated with then there is no way we are doing that again, or trying to date again, and the thought seemed to make him sad...I doubt that will really prevent anything though.


----------



## KiwiMOM

TBH I wish my OH could stand in my shoes for 10 freaking seconds. If I wanted to listen to Iris cry while I took a break (to finish my freaking lunch) I'd just leave her on the bed or something. He doesn't understand AP AT ALL! :growlmad: and the second he takes her he starts listing a whole bunch of jobs he wants done like cleaning or laundry.. does he not understand that I don't even get to pee when I want to now? 

and I'm terrified about how we are going to afford to live because he quit his job because "it isn't fair that he works on his only 2 days off" but he only goes to his course 3 days a week and he knew he'd have to keep working part time when he signed up to study this year :dohh: 

and I'm terrified of getting the copper IUD, I have my booking appointment this week :(

and now I feel considerably better :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I'm scared fob is going to break our new agreement that is signed. I'm scared fob is going to try replacing me. My daughter said a really hurtful thing to me today and Tbh I can't keep what she said off my mind and Tbh I want to punch fob's new woman in the face so hard


----------



## Mb2012

Tbh I feel terrible for my OH I feel like maybe I'm asking too much and using the fact that he lied and hurt me badly to my advantage. He feels like less of a man because he can't find a better job and has to hear me rip into him about honestly the only mistake he's ever made in our relationship. I'm trying so hard to keep him on track by filling out at least 30 applications for him in the last week he's filled out a lot and been going to temp places at 5 in the morning and still no work...I know he's depressed but I don't know how to tell him to get help without making him feel even worse. I'm scared he's going to do something and that we're going to lose him forever.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Mb2012 said:


> Tbh I feel terrible for my OH I feel like maybe I'm asking too much and using the fact that he lied and hurt me badly to my advantage. He feels like less of a man because he can't find a better job and has to hear me rip into him about honestly the only mistake he's ever made in our relationship. I'm trying so hard to keep him on track by filling out at least 30 applications for him in the last week he's filled out a lot and been going to temp places at 5 in the morning and still no work...I know he's depressed but I don't know how to tell him to get help without making him feel even worse. I'm scared he's going to do something and that we're going to lose him forever.

I could have written this exact post about my OH a couple months ago! If you ever need to talk to someone who went through pretty much the exact same thing Im always down to listen! :flower:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh baby vaccinations suck.

And I booked an appointment for the implanon. I reget this :dohh:

I already had it once and hated it. Plus it's for 3 years, I wanna try for another before then and that'll be 2 implanons I've got taken out early.


----------



## Amber4

Brooke has injections tomorrow :( She's been so grumpy today with the heat making her tired so tomorrow won't be good!!

I hated my implant and had it removed after 5 months. I'm on the pill but still not reassured I won't get pregnant =/


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Have my 6 week check up tomorrow, have no idea what birth control to go on, im useless, I doubt I'd ever remember to take the pill, but I don't want to be bleeding for months if I get the implant :/ any suggestions? x


----------



## Abby_

I usually get the injection, which worked fine for me... Until I came off it. But other than that I found it was really good, the best bit was no periods! :')


----------



## beanzz

Are you allowed the injection whilst BF? They only have me 3 options, the mini pill which I was on when I got pregnant, the implant and the coil :(

I spent the whole time bleeding last time I had the implant but I didn't get pregnant so it seemed like the most sensible :sad1:

The doc said if I have the same trouble again then I can take the mini pill aswel! :dohh: yea lets just shove loads of hormones in my body that sounds like a good idea


----------



## KiwiMOM

beanzz said:


> Are you allowed the injection whilst BF? They only have me 3 options, the mini pill which I was on when I got pregnant, the implant and the coil :(
> 
> I spent the whole time bleeding last time I had the implant but I didn't get pregnant so it seemed like the most sensible :sad1:
> 
> The doc said if I have the same trouble again then I can take the mini pill aswel! :dohh: yea lets just shove loads of hormones in my body that sounds like a good idea

They offer the injection as an option for BFing mothers here :shrug: I'm getting the copper coil because I turned into a depressed vegetable on the pill so I've decided NO MORE HORMONES, never felt so low in my entire life. But I'm totally terrified :haha: 

TBH I pushed out a baby with no pain relief at all but getting a tiny thing pushed in scares me more than that did :haha:


----------



## Abby_

Babycenter seem to say the injection is safe. :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Babycenter rules :haha: 

my 6 week appt is in a little over two weeks, and I have no idea if I want the implant or if I should just do the injection...I am going on another treatment for PCOS so I can finally go on something other than the pill. But I don't wanna have to worry about taking things every day --I already forget to take my zoloft sometimes :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

That's not fair, I want the injection! Can't believe the buggers didn't offer it to me. :(


----------



## jemmie1994

i get the injection and its been fine apart from some icky discharge about time when my periods due (sorry TMI)


----------



## Abby_

If I was in a relationship I'd probably go back on it. Don't fancy getting stabbed in the arm/bum every 3 months if I ain't getting any!


----------



## jemmie1994

Abby_ said:


> If I was in a relationship I'd probably go back on it. Don't fancy getting stabbed in the arm/bum every 3 months if I ain't getting any!

I'm same but still get it done....just in case :winkwink:


----------



## tooyoung

tbh I want my old life back :cry:


----------



## Mb2012

tooyoung said:


> tbh I want my old life back :cry:

I sometimes feel like that but then my daughter does something to remind me that I'm doing something way better than I ever was before I got pregnant. Cheer up hun :hugs:.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I've had a great day! Took LO to baby club at our local Children Centre and it was lovely playing with her and the other babies (They were only 5 of us because it was sooo hot) but I got to talk to other Mum's - They were a bit older but I don't mind as they were pretty nice to me :flow: I felt a bit awful when LO wanted a bottle as all of them breast fed, but oh well. I'm really starting to enjoy LO now she's smiling, cooing away and just really starting to interact. :) Even though she's being grumpy because of the heat. She's starting to sleep so well and her reflux is under control, and I've not felt this happy in a long time :flower:

I'm feeling a bit soppy :haha:


----------



## jemmie1994

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I've had a great day! Took LO to baby club at our local Children Centre and it was lovely playing with her and the other babies (They were only 5 of us because it was sooo hot) but I got to talk to other Mum's - They were a bit older but I don't mind as they were pretty nice to me :flow: I felt a bit awful when LO wanted a bottle as all of them breast fed, but oh well. I'm really starting to enjoy LO now she's smiling, cooing away and just really starting to interact. :) Even though she's being grumpy because of the heat. She's starting to sleep so well and her reflux is under control, and I've not felt this happy in a long time :flower:
> 
> I'm feeling a bit soppy :haha:

Aww glad you had a good day makes all the difference having other mums to chat with and is lovely watching the babies play together :flower:
We went to baby relax+play at our childrens centre its ace! the mums are all so nice we always stop and have a drink in the cafe afterwards :flower: xx


----------



## Amber4

^ Yes it's lovely! I was dead nervous this morning as it was the first time I was going, but I am glad I went now :) Ours is only small so doesn't have a cafe but we stayed an extra hour just talking so it was nice. They only have the baby club once a week, but I am starting another next week with other Mum's :thumbup:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

That's great Amber! :) It sounds like you and LO had a good time, I am gonna begin going to a Mummy and Me group at my hospital, it's kind of a support group that you can bring your LO's too and they can hang out while the mums talk about what's going on.

Tbh I am not sad about moving at all...I am only sad about having to leave my brother and three best friends.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm sick of hayfever, it's driving me up the wall! :brat: my allergy tablets say don't take whilst breastfeeding but I'm so close to just having them anyway. My eyes and mouth itch and burn sooo much. 

But I'm also really happy Oakley's cousin, Amelia was born yesterday morning and we get to meet her tomorrow hopefully!!! :D she looks so cute in the pics.... I just know its gonna make me cry when I see how big Oakley is compared to a newborn tho :sad1:


----------



## KiwiMOM

tbh my little girl broke my heart today! She started crying when we were on the highway and couldn't pull over. By the time we exited she was staring all wide eyed and wet faced and SO quiet.. I think she's afraid I'm going to leave her again (had a Drs appt a few days ago :nope:) I was retching as I drove down the road away from her :(


----------



## Amber4

Josie OH brothers gf is 6 days overdue and gonna pop soon and I just feel all jealous haha. Where has my newborn gone?? :haha:

Kiwimom :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Tbh I'm sick of hayfever, it's driving me up the wall! :brat: my allergy tablets say don't take whilst breastfeeding but I'm so close to just having them anyway. My eyes and mouth itch and burn sooo much.
> :

Have you spoken to your doctor. I get quite a bad rash every now and then and i can't take my tablets because of breastfeeding, but my doctor said i can take one of the hayfever ones, i can't remember which one though!


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm so excited that Alice has started to smile, and is trying so hard to laugh! It makes my heart melt every time she does! :haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

TBH I don't know if I'm in love with my DH anymore. And that makes me really sad and nervous. Part of the reason I won't leave him is because I'm too afraid of my life to change so much.:cry:


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm sick of hayfever, it's driving me up the wall! :brat: my allergy tablets say don't take whilst breastfeeding but I'm so close to just having them anyway. My eyes and mouth itch and burn sooo much.
> :
> 
> Have you spoken to your doctor. I get quite a bad rash every now and then and i can't take my tablets because of breastfeeding, but my doctor said i can take one of the hayfever ones, i can't remember which one though!Click to expand...

I read online hayfever tablets can cause problems with milk supply. I think I'm gonna go and ask them if there's one I can take as it could just be most brands or if taking one a day will have any major affect :/


----------



## tooyoung

aidensxmomma said:


> TBH I don't know if I'm in love with my DH anymore. And that makes me really sad and nervous. Part of the reason I won't leave him is because I'm too afraid of my life to change so much.:cry:

Oh my this is sad. There is nothing worse than being with someone you don't love. Been there, done that. Change can be good, but scary too.


----------



## tooyoung

lizardbreath said:


> Tbh I'm scared fob is going to break our new agreement that is signed. I'm scared fob is going to try replacing me. My daughter said a really hurtful thing to me today and Tbh I can't keep what she said off my mind and Tbh I want to punch fob's new woman in the face so hard

This doesn't sound good. What did your daughter say?


----------



## MaisyRae

Tbh I don't know what I'm going to do with my life. I want to make something out of myself for the twins, but really can't see myself getting there. Also don't know how I'd cope without my dad :kiss: He really is my hero!


----------



## lizardbreath

tooyoung said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm scared fob is going to break our new agreement that is signed. I'm scared fob is going to try replacing me. My daughter said a really hurtful thing to me today and Tbh I can't keep what she said off my mind and Tbh I want to punch fob's new woman in the face so hard
> 
> This doesn't sound good. What did your daughter say?Click to expand...

Jaymee said danielle (fobs flavor of the month) let's me put my own make up on. She's 3 for one for 2 she's not to me near them til I've met her and for 3 why the Hell is she putting make up on my daughter I should break her fingers for touching my daughter. She's not her mother and she needs to get this through her ugly little skull that she has no right touching my kids ever !


----------



## KiwiMOM

I just spent over $50 on a one of a kind owl MCN

and I think me and OH are going to break up :nope:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

KiwiMOM said:


> I just spent over $50 on a one of a kind owl MCN
> 
> and I think me and OH are going to break up :nope:

Aw, what's going on? :( :hugs: 
PM me if you want, I am always here if you need it :flower:


----------



## MrsEngland

aidensxmomma said:


> TBH I don't know if I'm in love with my DH anymore. And that makes me really sad and nervous. Part of the reason I won't leave him is because I'm too afraid of my life to change so much.:cry:

I went through something similar with my DH just before christmas i was so sure i was done with the relationship and that i'd fallen out of love with him and it scared the hell outta me. We even went as far as a trial seperation (he moved out and only came back to see our daughter) and it took that for me to realise i missed him and that i couldnt imagine my life without him. I'm not saying that will be the case with you because i don't know but really think it through and take it slow before you make an mega decisions. Whatever happens you need to be happy :hugs:


TBH i'm so freaking tired from being up all night with this nasty cold that my DD gave me, she picks them up like every 4 weeks and then i end up with them too :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh...... I WANT ANOTHER BABY. Oakley's not tiny anymore :cry:


----------



## MaisyRae

beanzz said:


> Tbh...... I WANT ANOTHER BABY. Oakley's not tiny anymore :cry:

Aww :) have one of mine? ahaha!


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I'm really sad my baby is 15 months today.


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I hope the next 3 years fly by!


----------



## snowfia

beanzz said:


> Tbh...... I WANT ANOTHER BABY. Oakley's not tiny anymore :cry:

So do I! Aha
OH has also said he'd love another baby! Oh god ahahahaha.


----------



## Amber4

So do I! :brat: haha not a chance for a long while though!


----------



## MrsEngland

TBH I want it to be November NOW...pleaseeeeee :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

MrsEngland said:


> TBH I want it to be November NOW...pleaseeeeee :haha:

I'm excited for you :haha: I loooove your name choices too! They both go really well woth Delilah x


----------



## Julymom2be

I want to get married but I'm scared to even date :(


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Julymom2be said:


> I want to get married but I'm scared to even date :(

I feel the same. :( I don't want to try anything with anyone, for fear of it not working out or getting hurt. I don't want to be put in that position again...ever.


----------



## Leopard

Miss_Quirky said:


> Julymom2be said:
> 
> 
> I want to get married but I'm scared to even date :(
> 
> I feel the same. :( I don't want to try anything with anyone, for fear of it not working out or getting hurt. I don't want to be put in that position again...ever.Click to expand...

I have a tiny bit of advice for both of you.
If you don't take a chance you will get hurt. If you do take a chance you might get hurt.

It's a 50/50 type situation. The easiest way to make a decision is get a piece of paper and write Pros on one side and Cons on another and list the positives and negatives of each situation.

Pros of dating -
Meet someone amazing
Have someone to spend time with
etc

Cons of dating -
Chance of getting hurt
Replay of past situations
etc

It's really up to you what your list has on it, but I really do recommend trying it.


----------



## beanzz

MaisyRae said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh...... I WANT ANOTHER BABY. Oakley's not tiny anymore :cry:
> 
> Aww :) have one of mine? ahaha!Click to expand...

funny you should say that, I want a girl next :haha: 



snowfia said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh...... I WANT ANOTHER BABY. Oakley's not tiny anymore :cry:
> 
> So do I! Aha
> OH has also said he'd love another baby! Oh god ahahahaha.Click to expand...

you're lucky! my OH tells me he's getting a vasectomy when I tell him I want another -.- 



Amber4 said:


> So do I! :brat: haha not a chance for a long while though!

I have a feeling i won't be in a good enough financial situation for another baba for years and years :'(
baby fever sucks so bad!!!!


----------



## MaisyRae

Tbh im finding it reaaaaaalllly hard to revise for my history exam with the twins around :( they are just too distracting! :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I went up before to get Brooke up and she looked like she was giggling in her sleep and I was terrified it was a fit :( she only sleeps swaddled and I was terrified I'd made her too hot with the weather being very hot. I just sat and cried with her on my bed because I was so scared :(


----------



## Leopard

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I went up before to get Brooke up and she looked like she was giggling in her sleep and I was terrified it was a fit :( she only sleeps swaddled and I was terrified I'd made her too hot with the weather being very hot. I just sat and cried with her on my bed because I was so scared :(

How hot was it?


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I can't deal with the whole being a step parent :( 

And I wish my OH would stop spending money on random stuff he doesn't nee, just wants. I seem to buy everything for Oliver so have no money for myself yet he can just still buy whatever he wants. Everything is getting me down :(


----------



## beanzz

rhdr9193..x said:


> Tbh I can't deal with the whole being a step parent :(
> 
> And I wish my OH would stop spending money on random stuff he doesn't nee, just wants. I seem to buy everything for Oliver so have no money for myself yet he can just still buy whatever he wants. Everything is getting me down :(

:hugs:
My OH is the same with money too! i buy absolutely everything for Oakley and he just spends all his time looking at and planning to spend loads of money on new wheels for his stupid car. :dohh: he's lucky i love him otherwise he'd be gone. hes earning triple what i am (especially now that im on maternity leave) so i dont think its fair. 

next time you need to buy Oliver something tell him to get it cos you dont have the money and its urgent  i have to tell Will he's getting something for Oakley on the few days a week we see him. he always complains about it but then i explain how much i spend on him and he soon gives in. :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

Arghhh this student finance stuff is so complicated :brat:


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, i never thought i'd hate the sun and hot weather, but i hate seeing Dougie so uncomfortable. :( He's been a naked baby all weekend and again today!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

beanzz said:


> rhdr9193..x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't deal with the whole being a step parent :(
> 
> And I wish my OH would stop spending money on random stuff he doesn't nee, just wants. I seem to buy everything for Oliver so have no money for myself yet he can just still buy whatever he wants. Everything is getting me down :(
> 
> :hugs:
> My OH is the same with money too! i buy absolutely everything for Oakley and he just spends all his time looking at and planning to spend loads of money on new wheels for his stupid car. :dohh: he's lucky i love him otherwise he'd be gone. hes earning triple what i am (especially now that im on maternity leave) so i dont think its fair.
> 
> next time you need to buy Oliver something tell him to get it cos you dont have the money and its urgent  i have to tell Will he's getting something for Oakley on the few days a week we see him. he always complains about it but then i explain how much i spend on him and he soon gives in. :haha:Click to expand...


Ha :) sounds like a plan! I get 240 a month from uni and that's it. Dan gets nearly double that a week! Grr x


----------



## JadeBaby75

Tbh, I think I need to watch the music I listen to around Jade! She has taken to repeating everything lately!


----------



## MrsEngland

TBH I'm totally fed up of this heat and feeling so damn sick!


----------



## Amber4

Leopard said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I went up before to get Brooke up and she looked like she was giggling in her sleep and I was terrified it was a fit :( she only sleeps swaddled and I was terrified I'd made her too hot with the weather being very hot. I just sat and cried with her on my bed because I was so scared :(
> 
> How hot was it?Click to expand...

24 degrees :flower:


----------



## beanzz

tbh i agree with the girls about the heat! i used to like it hot but now i have a grumpy baba i just wish the sun would piss off already and im so sick of being sweaty as i dont feel comfortable in my shorts/skirts :dohh:


----------



## Abby_

^ I got a fringe cut into my hair the other day. All it does is stick to my forehead. BRING ON WINTER!


----------



## Amber4

Haha! I've had to clip mine up! But at baby club I had sweat on my fore head. I was so embarrassed :haha:


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> tbh i agree with the girls about the heat! i used to like it hot but now i have a grumpy baba i just wish the sun would piss off already and im so sick of being sweaty as i dont feel comfortable in my shorts/skirts :dohh:

I was conscious but the amount I've been sweating the bingo wings and thunder thighs have had no choice but to come out lol x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Rhio92 said:


> Arghhh this student finance stuff is so complicated :brat:

Agreed! :dohh: Urg tbh I am worried it will take me forever to find a job again! :( I don't wanna depend on living with FOB forever....

Especially since he is going to NEBRASKA for the summer to work. :shrug: He will send a thousand a week for Devlin, but the help he gives with Devlin is way better while he is still this small and I am this emotional.


----------



## amygwen

Tbh I'm getting super anxious/nervous to move in with my OH. I'm so excited for Wednesday (move-in day) but I'm so sad to leave my parents. I'm such a lame-o. :cry:


----------



## mommie2be

amygwen said:


> Tbh I'm getting super anxious/nervous to move in with my OH. I'm so excited for Wednesday (move-in day) but I'm so sad to leave my parents. I'm such a lame-o. :cry:

I'm the same way! I move around the 15th & I'm excited to start our life as a family together always but I'm so nervous to leave my mommy. we'll be lame-os together. :haha:


----------



## beanzz

oh dear, sweaty fringe is not good! but its better than getting sweaty inbetween your legs from having them crossed and being in teal skinnies so it very clearly looks like you've wet yourself... :blush: yup that was me. :dohh: 

&tbh... i really want a snickers ice cream for breakfast :haha:


----------



## jemmie1994

TBH there's a super cute workman digging up my drive, keep taking him drinks as an excuse to talk to him :blush:


----------



## KiwiMOM

jemmie1994 said:


> TBH there's a super cute workman digging up my drive, keep taking him drinks as an excuse to talk to him :blush:

^^^ That's adorable! :flower:

TBH I just cried over how much I love my baby :dohh:

Its getting so cold over here! I'd *almost* love to trade you guys cuz its hard to warmly dress a cloth bum!


----------



## Amber4

My OH just called me a "fat slag" :cry: I did tell him he was stupid, but I'm at the end of tether because he doesn't listen to me ever. I told him to change his clothes as he was cleaning garden furniture in brand new clothes with bleach... And guess what? They are ruined! I spent a fortune buying him them :( I'm about getting done because he's worse with the baby - ignores her watching tv, sits her infront of it, won't play with her toys with her. I have to tell him when to change her or to get her bottle etc. I feel like a single mum with 2 children. He only cares about himself :( I want us to work but he needs to change!! I've asked him to leave but he won't because we rent together and says the house is just as much his. Eurgh.


----------



## jemmie1994

Amber4 said:


> My OH just called me a "fat slag" :cry: I did tell him he was stupid, but I'm at the end of tether because he doesn't listen to me ever. I told him to change his clothes as he was cleaning garden furniture in brand new clothes with bleach... And guess what? They are ruined! I spent a fortune buying him them :( I'm about getting done because he's worse with the baby - ignores her watching tv, sits her infront of it, won't play with her toys with her. I have to tell him when to change her or to get her bottle etc. I feel like a single mum with 2 children. He only cares about himself :( I want us to work but he needs to change!! I've asked him to leave but he won't because we rent together and says the house is just as much his. Eurgh.

That's appalling! you've just had a baby ffs it's a very self conscious time :nope: 
Your supposed to be a partnership if he isn't pulling his weight something needs to change I really hope you manage to work it out and he stops being such an arse :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Amber4

Yep. This morning he told me I looked gorgeous but now I'm a fat slag. It's not the first time he's said I am fat so I never believe him when he says nice things. He always changes but it never lasts. I really hope he leaves and gets a reality shock. He tells me I couldn't cope without him, but things would be easier. x


----------



## Abby_

Have you thought about maybe leaving him, giving him a shock and proving you can do it without him?
He's being such a knob! :( :hugs:


----------



## JadeBaby75

tbh, Im worried about my sister! She is 8 weeks preggo and already has a bump! Hope she doesnt gain too much weight!


----------



## Amber4

I have and I'm considering it. I could go to my Mum's but she doesn't have a spare room. No where for me and Brooke to sleep. My Mum would let me use her room but I wouldn't, so I'd be on the sofa. Plus everything of ours is here and it would be hard packing up everything we need :( x


----------



## JadeBaby75

Amber4 said:


> I have and I'm considering it. I could go to my Mum's but she doesn't have a spare room. No where for me and Brooke to sleep. My Mum would let me use her room but I wouldn't, so I'd be on the sofa. Plus everything of ours is here and it would be hard packing up everything we need :( x

If I were you I would probably do whatever it took to get out at least for a week or so to give each other some space. It just isnt a healthy situation for him to be emotionally abusing :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Thank you :hugs: I am considering it as it can't go on like this as I feel so depressed :( I'm just sad for my baby knowing her Daddy only cares about her when it suits him:( xx


----------



## JadeBaby75

Its unfortunate when men don't step up to the plate, and I am not saying he never will but he has a long way to go if this is the current state of things! Brooke is adorable BTW, I love babies with lots of hair!! LOL!


----------



## Amber4

Yeah. Things go good for a while and then turn to absolute shit. Thank you :) lol. When she wakes up it stands on end and is so messy! It's pretty funny but cute lol :flower:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Amber4 said:


> Yeah. Things go good for a while and then turn to absolute shit. Thank you :) lol. When she wakes up it stands on end and is so messy! It's pretty funny but cute lol :flower:

Trust me I know about the back and forth :haha:


----------



## beanzz

oh Amber :hugs: i have a shit man too. lets ditch them and run away with our babas :haha: 

Will stomped off in a huff today in town cos i forgot Oakley's birth certificate so we couldnt send his passport form off... its not just my bad, he obviously forgot aswel otherwise he should have reminded me. moron ](*,)


----------



## Amber4

Haha! I love the idea! It would be such an easy life :haha: didn't you know Josie it's never a mans fault? They are perfect! x


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm going to baby club tomorrow with Oliver for the first time and I'm so nervous. It's for under ones so hopefully will meet some nice people. 

Aww Amber I'm sorry Damon's being an idiot. Dan has been the same the last couple of days. It's driving me mad, it is like having a second child! Grr men x


----------



## snowfia

Under ones are so fun! Especially when you have a tiny baby, everyone gets really excited aha


----------



## Amber4

Baby club was fab for us. I went last week for the first time! :flower: everyone does aww over the little baby like Sophia said lol x


----------



## amygwen

mommie2be said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm getting super anxious/nervous to move in with my OH. I'm so excited for Wednesday (move-in day) but I'm so sad to leave my parents. I'm such a lame-o. :cry:
> 
> I'm the same way! I move around the 15th & I'm excited to start our life as a family together always but I'm so nervous to leave my mommy. we'll be lame-os together. :haha:Click to expand...

Haha well I'm glad you'll be experiencing the same thing and have same feelings as me!! Definitely puts me at ease. Hope your move goes well!


----------



## amygwen

Amber4 said:


> My OH just called me a "fat slag" :cry: I did tell him he was stupid, but I'm at the end of tether because he doesn't listen to me ever. I told him to change his clothes as he was cleaning garden furniture in brand new clothes with bleach... And guess what? They are ruined! I spent a fortune buying him them :( I'm about getting done because he's worse with the baby - ignores her watching tv, sits her infront of it, won't play with her toys with her. I have to tell him when to change her or to get her bottle etc. I feel like a single mum with 2 children. He only cares about himself :( I want us to work but he needs to change!! I've asked him to leave but he won't because we rent together and says the house is just as much his. Eurgh.

That sucks Amber. It's not fair your OH called you a fat slag just because you called him stupid. I don't blame you for being upset with him, he sounds really childish and immature. I really hope everything works out for you guys, I don't have much advice at all, just hope it gets better. :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

tbh im glad Oakley's eczema is clearing :D


----------



## Amber4

Thank you Amy :hugs: He can be a right ass. I had a big long think yesterday and I haven't packed my bags. I grew up with my Mum and Dad always in the courts and honestly it wasn't nice. I'd do anything to make sure that doesn't happen for Brooke. I don't mean I'm just with OH and not happy, but I'd like to try and make it work. When it's good it's really good. We had a talk and are gonna try and straighten things out, but he knows this will be the last chance. :flower:


----------



## jemmie1994

TBH i went christening dress shopping today (for me not Evie) and started crying in the changing room just feel like everything looks rubbish on me have tried losing weight but it just wont shift! :cry:


----------



## KelseyRose05

TBH, I'm suffering from postpartum depression and my fucking doctors won't answer my calls and won't schedule me before the 5th. Blake was born on the 9th. A month later almost, when the midwife wanted me in two week after due to my bad tearing. I don't know what to do. :cry:


----------



## mommie2be

tbh, OH and I have been arguing almost every night over SEX. UGHHHH!!!! I feel like i've completely lost my sex drive. 
sorry if that's TMI, it seriously irritates me that he complains so much.


----------



## Amber4

^^ snap!! I get so frustrated over that too :hugs:


----------



## JadeBaby75

My poor baby is sick, she is normally driving me up the wall by now!


----------



## samisshort

KelseyRose05 said:


> TBH, I'm suffering from postpartum depression and my fucking doctors won't answer my calls and won't schedule me before the 5th. Blake was born on the 9th. A month later almost, when the midwife wanted me in two week after due to my bad tearing. I don't know what to do. :cry:

I'm so sorry. :( I'd keep calling honestly, and tell them you NEED to see them.

Honestly I came on here to post and I was going to say I am suffering from postpartum depression too. I know how you feel. My little man is 2 months old and I've felt like this since week 1. And it just feels like it's getting worse and worse.

I'm scared to tell my doctor though because I'm breastfeeding. I think they'd prescribe anti-depressants, but I'm not comfortable taking them while I'm BF.

Sorry, not much advice and I rambled. But if you ever need to talk send me a message or something! :hugs:


----------



## KelseyRose05

samisshort said:


> KelseyRose05 said:
> 
> 
> TBH, I'm suffering from postpartum depression and my fucking doctors won't answer my calls and won't schedule me before the 5th. Blake was born on the 9th. A month later almost, when the midwife wanted me in two week after due to my bad tearing. I don't know what to do. :cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry. :( I'd keep calling honestly, and tell them you NEED to see them.
> 
> Honestly I came on here to post and I was going to say I am suffering from postpartum depression too. I know how you feel. My little man is 2 months old and I've felt like this since week 1. And it just feels like it's getting worse and worse.
> 
> I'm scared to tell my doctor though because I'm breastfeeding. I think they'd prescribe anti-depressants, but I'm not comfortable taking them while I'm BF.
> 
> Sorry, not much advice and I rambled. But if you ever need to talk send me a message or something! :hugs:Click to expand...

I do call over and over. I leave voicemails that are never returned. They were like this through my whole pregnancy. When I was in the hospital even the nurses said a lot of my doctors patients called the hospital because they can never get a hold of them. I'm about to call the L&D at the hospital and talk to them. I just feel so hopeless...


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I feel bad for yesterday even though I know Im right


----------



## Leopard

Amber4 said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I went up before to get Brooke up and she looked like she was giggling in her sleep and I was terrified it was a fit :( she only sleeps swaddled and I was terrified I'd made her too hot with the weather being very hot. I just sat and cried with her on my bed because I was so scared :(
> 
> How hot was it?Click to expand...
> 
> 24 degrees :flower:Click to expand...

Wow, that's almost *cold* here!


----------



## beanzz

tbh it's a teeny bit funny how I completely forgot about my docs appointment when I was going to miss it anyway as I don't want the implant :angelnot:

can't even think about sex yet so still have time to think about contraception :p


----------



## JadeBaby75

beanzz said:


> tbh it's a teeny bit funny how I completely forgot about my docs appointment when I was going to miss it anyway as I don't want the implant :angelnot:
> 
> can't even think about sex yet so still have time to think about contraception :p

^^ I do that all the time or just cancel when they give me a courtesy call! I HATE BC!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am done with it all. I am tired of being stuck between a rock and a hard place because of FOB. I am doing what is best for me and my son, I am done waiting for him to decide if he wants to move with his mum so she can take care of Devlin during the day or if he wants nothing to do with either of us.

And I am done being taken care of, I will take care of my damn self from now on. People need to stop trying to pity me, I don't need it.


----------



## KiwiMOM

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh I am done with it all. I am tired of being stuck between a rock and a hard place because of FOB. I am doing what is best for me and my son, I am done waiting for him to decide if he wants to move with his mum so she can take care of Devlin during the day or if he wants nothing to do with either of us.
> 
> And I am done being taken care of, I will take care of my damn self from now on. People need to stop trying to pity me, I don't need it.

Good for you! you're stronger than I am :hugs: do what you've gotta do!


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I have such a good baby who sleeps from 7-8pm - 1am where I wake her for a feed, which I wonder if I should leave her asleep soon? Just the first time I did she woke an hour after I went to sleep and it was hard waking up. Then she goes back till 7-8am and has a bottle then back to bed till 10am. However, I'm completely exhausted still :dohh: I know I'm lucky but I feel dead. :( Also she only drinks 2.5-3oz each feed and I'm starting to worry because her nappies don't feel as bulky and smelly. She does wee but I just wonder if I am just worrying too much. Should I call the HV? =/


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I have such a good baby who sleeps from 7-8pm - 1am where I wake her for a feed, which I wonder if I should leave her asleep soon? Just the first time I did she woke an hour after I went to sleep and it was hard waking up. Then she goes back till 7-8am and has a bottle then back to bed till 10am. However, I'm completely exhausted still :dohh: I know I'm lucky but I feel dead. :( Also she only drinks 2.5-3oz each feed and I'm starting to worry because her nappies don't feel as bulky and smelly. She does wee but I just wonder if I am just worrying too much. Should I call the HV? =/

they say at least 2 poos a day before you should worry :flower: although sometimes Oakley only has one big poo. i leave Oakley to sleep as long as he wants, it hasnt affected his weight gain so i guess it's okay :haha: you could try it for a night? she might drink more at a time then cos she'll be really hungry by the time she wakes up herself so she might fill her nappy :D if it doesnt make a difference then at least you know you tried that option x


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh Im gutted my guinea pig has to go! :(


----------



## JadeBaby75

Tbh I hate hate HATE when babies are sick! They are just so helpless and can't even tell you what is wrong. Jade has been running a fever for the last couple a days non-stop. She does nothing but cry and scream and throw fits. I feel so bad for her!


----------



## KiwiMOM

I let my LO sleep, I used to wake her up when she was younger but they say aim for 8-12 breastfeeds in 24hours when they're little and 2 poos a day and I was getting 8 with a big 6 hour sleep most nughts. (not sure about formula sorry) so I'd say if its coming out the other end don't worry about it


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I just got overwhelmed and cried - I'm having a photographer come and do Brooke's pictures in July and I was viewing her albums on her Facebook of other shoots she had done. I opened up a bump one and omg! I cried. I miss my bump and the little feeling of kicks. I wish I could give birth again for the special moments! Ehh I just don't want her to grow up! I can't wait to see her learn new things but I want it to last longer! *cries some more* :flow:

I don't think it helps SIL is getting induced today either so newborn pics to follow soon!!

Now Brooke is giggling in her sleep! So cute! More bloody crying though :haha:


----------



## Amber4

JadeBaby75 said:


> Tbh I hate hate HATE when babies are sick! They are just so helpless and can't even tell you what is wrong. Jade has been running a fever for the last couple a days non-stop. She does nothing but cry and scream and throw fits. I feel so bad for her!

I hope she feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

I know how you feel amber. miss my bump and my newborn so much.. Oakley is big anyway he's about the size of the average 3 month old and last week his baby cousin was born, the other day my friend popped out her baby girl and today I got a text saying my other friend is in labour with her baby girl.. omg so many babies!!! :'( Oakley's looks soo much bigger next to the two already here :'( at least Brooke will have someone to grow up with though :) that's how I'm trying to think about it lol


----------



## Amber4

I know but I'm sooo jealous! Brooke is still really little but still. My other SIL is also popping out a girl next month too! :( we hardly see them so she won't really see her cousins. I'm gonna be pissed off later though when MIL is over the moon but she doesn't give a shit about Brooke! :(


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I'm having a bad week and today I'm so down I'm finding it hard to look after the girls


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh now I know how little FOB cares about me. I scared myself last night when I realized I was planning to kill myself. I tried to talk to him, but he said flatly he doesn't care and never did. about that, about selfharm, or when I have a hard time eating. 

At least now I know how little I matter.


----------



## Amber4

^^ Massive :hugs:

Tbh I am beyond stressed and upset I threw up :(


----------



## 060509.x

Miss_Quirky, big :hugs:! 

TBH I've been such a dick to OH lately, I think the implant has given me mood swings! I feel so bad for being so mean.


----------



## beanzz

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh now I know how little FOB cares about me. I scared myself last night when I realized I was planning to kill myself. I tried to talk to him, but he said flatly he doesn't care and never did. about that, about selfharm, or when I have a hard time eating.
> 
> At least now I know how little I matter.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just think how much you mean to Devlin. You're the most important person in his life and he'll always love you nomatter what. :flower:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

beanzz said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> Tbh now I know how little FOB cares about me. I scared myself last night when I realized I was planning to kill myself. I tried to talk to him, but he said flatly he doesn't care and never did. about that, about selfharm, or when I have a hard time eating.
> 
> At least now I know how little I matter.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just think how much you mean to Devlin. You're the most important person in his life and he'll always love you nomatter what. :flower:Click to expand...

I try to. I don't wanna leave him with a dad who doesn't care. Who is being this selfish. He sits and lets Devlin scream bloody murder, and if he doesn't stop after a few minutes, he leaves the damn house entirely. He spends money selfishly, so now we are both broke when that money was supposed to be for Devlin, and he is just in no way the man I was friends with. 
Even his family says he isn't the same person. and we all know why, but he won't believe it.


----------



## KiwiMOM

Miss_Quirky said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> Tbh now I know how little FOB cares about me. I scared myself last night when I realized I was planning to kill myself. I tried to talk to him, but he said flatly he doesn't care and never did. about that, about selfharm, or when I have a hard time eating.
> 
> At least now I know how little I matter.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just think how much you mean to Devlin. You're the most important person in his life and he'll always love you nomatter what. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I try to. I don't wanna leave him with a dad who doesn't care. Who is being this selfish. He sits and lets Devlin scream bloody murder, and if he doesn't stop after a few minutes, he leaves the damn house entirely. He spends money selfishly, so now we are both broke when that money was supposed to be for Devlin, and he is just in no way the man I was friends with.
> Even his family says he isn't the same person. and we all know why, but he won't believe it.Click to expand...

huge :hugs:! I'm sorry you're having such an awful time with FOB, he really needs to step up for your sons sake! I think you need to get him paying a set amount of child support and get as far away from him as possible!


----------



## tooyoung

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh now I know how little FOB cares about me. I scared myself last night when I realized I was planning to kill myself. I tried to talk to him, but he said flatly he doesn't care and never did. about that, about selfharm, or when I have a hard time eating.
> 
> At least now I know how little I matter.

aww. I'm quite sure you matter to a lot of people. I hope things get better for you! :hugs:


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh, I love my son so so so much. He's a week old today an I really do love him, but I just don't want to go back to our own house, not until this depression gets a LOT better. My family are being amazing at helping me and OH out with Joshua and I don't know what I'd do without them.. I'm so fearful and panicky of everything at the moment. :/


----------



## veganmama

tbh i wish this dam breastfeeding pain would GO AWAYYYYYYYYYY. 

almost 4 months now and my right breast is STILL giving me trouble. its not making me enjoy bfing very much -.-


----------



## beanzz

Sorry bf isnt going well, cant believe it's still causing you pain :hugs: 

tbh i feel really stupid not getting a pram suitable for the beach when im surrounded by beaches where i live :dohh: had to carry the carseat with fatman in it across the whole beach to the surf club for the reggae party -.- wasn't impressed. he's soooooo heavy


----------



## Amber4

I wish I had a small pram too not a monster truck! Couldn't fit it in my Mums car so had to take Brooke in her car seat too and she killed my arms! She not as heavy as Oakley though. Poor you :haha:


----------



## Abby_

I had to get a seperate pram to fit the car seat for my car because I was so fed up of carrying him around! Car seats are stupidly designed. :growlmad:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I am so scared of getting pregnant! I've not had sex unprotected though. Started off with condoms and now the pill, but waiting for my period to start was worrying the life out of me! We are WTT but not for a year + I've never been so happy to be on my period :dohh:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am pretty happy today. No reason for it, I just feel better than I have in weeks. 
and tbh I love babywearing my little man :) It's so cute to watch his face light up every time we walk outside, I just wish we lived in a safer place so I could more often!

Also, Pirates of the Carribean rules ;D


----------



## JadeBaby75

tbh... I get so jealous when I read about engaged couples on here :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

JadeBaby75 said:


> tbh... I get so jealous when I read about engaged couples on here :dohh:

SAME! :haha:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

060509.x said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> tbh... I get so jealous when I read about engaged couples on here :dohh:
> 
> SAME! :haha:Click to expand...

Me too :( especially when I find out that my OH proposed to his ex after she had their son, why isn't he doing it for me :(


----------



## Amber4

Tbh this period is so painful. I'm doubled over in pain and I've just had to take strong pain killers. I never had painful periods before :( my back is in agony too!


----------



## KiwiMOM

^^^ I've heard the first couple can be more painful, things should go back to normal!

TBH I keep having dreams about my OH or LO dying :nope: the other night I woke up and her little face was a little cold but I panicked and started screaming.. I wake up at night and get upset when I see her lying so still, I have to lay listening to her breathing for ages until I just fall asleep because I'm so scared!

and I'm jealous of engaged couples too, I wish I had a pretty ring and a looming wedding :brat: :haha:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I am rather happy and impressed! LO went to bed at midnight and apart from a stir about 4am to put his dummy back in, he has slept through until 7.15! Yey x


----------



## Lissa3120

Amber4 said:


> Tbh this period is so painful. I'm doubled over in pain and I've just had to take strong pain killers. I never had painful periods before :( my back is in agony too!


I hated my first period with my daughter... I'm so not looking forward to starting again this time... :nope:

they come back with VENGEANCE !! :growlmad:

But they do die down after the first couple :flower:

best wishes x


----------



## Amber4

Thank you. :flower: I hope they ease! x


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I want this period to end! I'm not in pain but it's started off really light now it's started to get heavier, it's the 10th day and it shows no signs of slowing down!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I do not miss my period at all. I hated between 9 and 12 days of horrible agony, heavy bleeding and clotting, and frequent hospitalization for draining ovarian cysts -.- PCOS sucks


----------



## JadeBaby75

rhdr9193..x said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> tbh... I get so jealous when I read about engaged couples on here :dohh:
> 
> SAME! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too :( especially when I find out that my OH proposed to his ex after she had their son, why isn't he doing it for me :(Click to expand...

Yeah it sucks! I so badly want a "real" family and because of my own beliefs I don't feel comftorable living with my OH without a ring! So here I am living with my mom like a single mom, OH is begging me to move in but doesn't want to get engaged! RED FLAG ANYONE :haha:

Have you told him you want to get married?


----------



## beanzz

tbh now I'm really scared about my period coming back after reading the posts about the first few. mine were soooo painful before pregnancy I had to take painkillers every 2 hours for the first 3 days of every period so when they come back it'll be worse no doubt :cry:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

beanzz said:


> tbh now I'm really scared about my period coming back after reading the posts about the first few. mine were soooo painful before pregnancy I had to take painkillers every 2 hours for 3rd first 3 days of every period so when they come back it'll be worse no doubt :cry:

Same here :( :cry:


----------



## beanzz

rhdr9193..x said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> tbh... I get so jealous when I read about engaged couples on here :dohh:
> 
> SAME! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too :( especially when I find out that my *OH proposed to his ex after she had their son, why isn't he doing it for me *Click to expand...

Their relationship didn't work out, maybe he doesn't want to make the same mistakes with you as he did with her? :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

Miss_Quirky said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh now I'm really scared about my period coming back after reading the posts about the first few. mine were soooo painful before pregnancy I had to take painkillers every 2 hours for 3rd first 3 days of every period so when they come back it'll be worse no doubt :cry:
> 
> Same here :( :cry:Click to expand...

I like to say maybe we'll get lucky and it'll be the opposite for us... but I have no faith in that :sad1:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

beanzz said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh now I'm really scared about my period coming back after reading the posts about the first few. mine were soooo painful before pregnancy I had to take painkillers every 2 hours for 3rd first 3 days of every period so when they come back it'll be worse no doubt :cry:
> 
> Same here :( :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I like to say maybe we'll get lucky and it'll be the opposite for us... but I have no faith in that :sad1:Click to expand...

Well we can hope, right? :shrug:

:haha: I just noticed Oakley and Devlin were the same birth weight. How much does he weigh now?


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh now I'm really scared about my period coming back after reading the posts about the first few. mine were soooo painful before pregnancy I had to take painkillers every 2 hours for 3rd first 3 days of every period so when they come back it'll be worse no doubt :cry:
> 
> Same here :( :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I like to say maybe we'll get lucky and it'll be the opposite for us... but I have no faith in that :sad1:Click to expand...

I got lucky with my period! I have had no pain really, whereas before I could barely walk with it!


----------



## JadeBaby75

060509.x said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh now I'm really scared about my period coming back after reading the posts about the first few. mine were soooo painful before pregnancy I had to take painkillers every 2 hours for 3rd first 3 days of every period so when they come back it'll be worse no doubt :cry:
> 
> Same here :( :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I like to say maybe we'll get lucky and it'll be the opposite for us... but I have no faith in that :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> I got lucky with my period! I have had no pain really, whereas before I could barely walk with it!Click to expand...

Me too! My periods have been so light compared to before I was preggo! They say that after you have a baby you are less likley to suffer from PMS.


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I'm so pissed at my doctor


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I have felt so sorry for myself today :(


----------



## JadeBaby75

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I have felt so sorry for myself today :(

what's wrong?
I get in those funks too :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Just the pain I'm in. :( feel so tired, can barely do anything with Brooke, can't eat :( it sucks xx


----------



## beanzz

Miss_Quirky said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh now I'm really scared about my period coming back after reading the posts about the first few. mine were soooo painful before pregnancy I had to take painkillers every 2 hours for 3rd first 3 days of every period so when they come back it'll be worse no doubt :cry:
> 
> Same here :( :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I like to say maybe we'll get lucky and it'll be the opposite for us... but I have no faith in that :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> Well we can hope, right? :shrug:
> 
> :haha: I just noticed Oakley and Devlin were the same birth weight. How much does he weigh now?Click to expand...

last time i got him weighed was 2 weeks ago when he was 8 weeks old and he was 13lbs 8oz :haha: fatty


----------



## beanzz

JadeBaby75 said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh now I'm really scared about my period coming back after reading the posts about the first few. mine were soooo painful before pregnancy I had to take painkillers every 2 hours for 3rd first 3 days of every period so when they come back it'll be worse no doubt :cry:
> 
> Same here :( :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I like to say maybe we'll get lucky and it'll be the opposite for us... but I have no faith in that :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> I got lucky with my period! I have had no pain really, whereas before I could barely walk with it!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! My periods have been so light compared to before I was preggo! They say that after you have a baby you are less likley to suffer from PMS.Click to expand...

So there is hope! :D woohoo! it would be nice if it just never came back at all whilst im bf :haha: that wont happen though lol


----------



## Miss_Quirky

beanzz said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh now I'm really scared about my period coming back after reading the posts about the first few. mine were soooo painful before pregnancy I had to take painkillers every 2 hours for 3rd first 3 days of every period so when they come back it'll be worse no doubt :cry:
> 
> Same here :( :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I like to say maybe we'll get lucky and it'll be the opposite for us... but I have no faith in that :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> Well we can hope, right? :shrug:
> 
> :haha: I just noticed Oakley and Devlin were the same birth weight. How much does he weigh now?Click to expand...
> 
> last time i got him weighed was 2 weeks ago when he was 8 weeks old and he was 13lbs 8oz :haha: fattyClick to expand...

at 5 weeks old almost, Devlin is just over 9lbs :haha:


----------



## beanzz

omg lol Oakley was 11lbs 2.5oz at 5 weeks :') I think I have full fat milk haha


----------



## Amber4

Omg I can't wait to see what Brooke is! About 7 weeks she was 8lb 14oz and not had her weighed since! I go on Thursday I reckon she putting it on good now though :flower:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Haha oh wow! And I thought Devlin was a lil piggy :haha: He eats a lot, I am surprised he doesn't weigh more! He eats between 4 and 6 ounces during the day every two hours, at night (since he sleeps a solid 8 to 10 hours) he eats 6 to 8 when he wakes up. But he eats it all in under 5 minutes, no wonder he's a gassy baby.


----------



## Amber4

Haha wow! I can only get Brooke to drink 3oz every 3-4 hours. She sleeps about 8-9 hours at night and still only drinks 3oz!


----------



## veganmama

ugh periodsssss. not looking forward to seeing you anytime soon.

this is one of the many pros to breastfeeding


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Haha wow! I can only get Brooke to drink 3oz every 3-4 hours. She sleeps about 8-9 hours at night and still only drinks 3oz!

What size teat are you using? Alice used to fall asleep and refuse to take anymore after just 2-3oz until we switched her to the next sized teat! Now she drinks 3-4.5oz, she was tiny born for her weight, now she's a chub and finally fits newborn clothes :) She weighed 9lbs4oz at 6 weeks and 4 days old :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Brooke has had size 2 along time because she has Gaviscon. It thickens her milk so she been on them a good 5-6 weeks now. I just don't think she gets that hungry lol


----------



## KiwiMOM

sigh, TBH I'm signing out for a while. I loved the support I would find on here when I was pregnant but I've turned into a super bitch since I had my LO and my self esteem is shot.. and this website is actually making things worse at the moment :dohh: If anyone wants to they are welcome to add me on FB, Facebook.

I'll lurk because I get stuck on my bum feeding LO often but I'm not replying for a little while. So long ladies. :wave:


----------



## beanzz

Miss_Quirky said:


> Haha oh wow! And I thought Devlin was a lil piggy :haha: He eats a lot, I am surprised he doesn't weigh more! He eats between 4 and 6 ounces during the day every two hours, at night (since he sleeps a solid 8 to 10 hours) he eats 6 to 8 when he wakes up. But he eats it all in under 5 minutes, no wonder he's a gassy baby.

haha yup my little man is king porker! did Devlin lose any weight in the first week? I think the reason why Oakley is racing ahead with his weight is cos he didn't lose any in that first week when they can lose a fair bit. he was 61cm last time I got him measured so his length balances it out slightly :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

beanzz said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> Haha oh wow! And I thought Devlin was a lil piggy :haha: He eats a lot, I am surprised he doesn't weigh more! He eats between 4 and 6 ounces during the day every two hours, at night (since he sleeps a solid 8 to 10 hours) he eats 6 to 8 when he wakes up. But he eats it all in under 5 minutes, no wonder he's a gassy baby.
> 
> haha yup my little man is king porker! did Devlin lose any weight in the first week? I think the reason why Oakley is racing ahead with his weight is cos he didn't lose any in that first week when they can lose a fair bit. he was 61cm last time I got him measured so his length balances it out slightly :)Click to expand...


:haha: Nope, Devlin didn't lose any! He gained a half pound in the first week he was born :dohh: 

Devlin hasn't gotten much longer either. Just enough so he doesn't fit into his bassinet anymore :dohh: he started at 21 1/2 inches, now he's like 25 or so I think.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I have such an urge to push OH off the bed right now. I find it hard to fall back asleep once it's light and he's sleeping fine.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ I have done that to FOB. He gets cranky, I do not suggest it :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Haha I'll leave it then! 

*another* TBH I did not miss periods when pregnant! This ones stretching out, it sucks! At least Im not in pain.


----------



## beanzz

Miss_Quirky said:


> :haha: Nope, Devlin didn't lose any! He gained a half pound in the first week he was born :dohh:
> 
> Devlin hasn't gotten much longer either. Just enough so he doesn't fit into his bassinet anymore :dohh: he started at 21 1/2 inches, now he's like 25 or so I think.

Bless him! Oakley fits his carry cot for his pram perfectly :haha: his head almost touches the top when his feet are touching the bottom. gonna have to say bye-bye to it soon :p


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh, I want pnd to go away. I'm sick of feeling on edge all the time. I wanna be the best mum I can to Joshua and I wanna be able to smile through the sleepless nights etc. I have great support though and I don't know where I'd be without my family and OH. I just wanna snap out of this though and feel right again and enjoy being a mummy as much as I can. xx


----------



## JadeBaby75

GirlRacer said:


> Tbh, I want pnd to go away. I'm sick of feeling on edge all the time. I wanna be the best mum I can to Joshua and I wanna be able to smile through the sleepless nights etc. I have great support though and I don't know where I'd be without my family and OH. I just wanna snap out of this though and feel right again and enjoy being a mummy as much as I can. xx

:hugs:
I'm so sorry, have you gone to the doctors!


----------



## GirlRacer

JadeBaby75 said:


> :hugs:
> I'm so sorry, have you gone to the doctors!

Yeah, I saw the doc due to being really panicky and emotional and could not sleeep, even when little man was settled. The doctors prescribed me sleeping tablets so I could get my head down for a couple of nights and then I've started some antidepressants so hopefully they will help with things. x


----------



## jemmie1994

TBH would be MIL needs learn to respect people in their own homes + FOB needs learn be on time tired of being the doormat


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am learning to love FFing my son. FINALLY I am beginning to get over the grief of not being able to BF him.

Also, tbh I still think there is something wrong :( After finding out he has thrush, I am following my gut instead of listening to other people.


----------



## beanzz

tbh I wish there was like a babywearing shop so I could try lots of different carriers without having to spend money on the ones i don't like. I can't afford a woven wrap but I found one on eBay so I'm watching that and waiting til its near the end to bid... but then I found all sorts of different slings and wraps so I have a handful that I'm bidding on just to try them all out :haha: :dohh: 

also NEVER letting us run out of infacol ever again. been up since 6am with Oakley crying in pain, now he's comatose on my chest after some calpol, poor baba. we'd been up at 4am aswel so I'm bloody knackerd!


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> tbh I wish there was like a babywearing shop so I could try lots of different carriers without having to spend money on the ones i don't like. I can't afford a woven wrap but I found one on eBay so I'm watching that and waiting til its near the end to bid... but then I found all sorts of different slings and wraps so I have a handful that I'm bidding on just to try them all out :haha: :dohh:

I love my sling from Victoria Sling Lady. Dougie loves it too and pretty much sleeps the whole time he's in it. They're cheap too. :)


----------



## Ducks

beanzz said:


> tbh I wish there was like a babywearing shop so I could try lots of different carriers without having to spend money on the ones i don't like. I can't afford a woven wrap but I found one on eBay so I'm watching that and waiting til its near the end to bid... but then I found all sorts of different slings and wraps so I have a handful that I'm bidding on just to try them all out :haha: :dohh:


Have a look on slingmeet dotcodotuk (don't have enough posts to post a link) or naturalmamasdotcodotuk and see if there's a sling library near you. They loan out slings for a deposit and a weekly fee so you can try without buying. Or there may be a sling meet near you where other mums would let you try out there slings.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I have a small baby carrier addiction :haha: If I wasn't broke I'd have ordered three different ones last night, I want a babyhawk for Devlin so badly! Arg! 

And I don't think FOB is gonna quit smoking for long....with the job he just started, every single one of his coworkers smokes :/ If he starts up again, I am screwed -.-


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, i've spent so much money online shopping, mostly on Nappies! And i keep thinking of things i need to buy. I swear all of my beauty products run out at the same time!!


----------



## Amber4

Tbh this period can sod off & MIL! Selfish bitch.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I feel like a single mum :( bless OH, he's working so many hours to support us but I miss him and would love some help with Oliver. He's gone to work at a local music event today, he was there at 7am abd will be done about midnight! 

Oh and tbh I would love to meet some of you girls in real life! Is that just me lol? X


----------



## Amber4

I'd love to meet other girls on here too :flow: x


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I feel so shitty. LO was upset going to bed as her swaddle blanket was in the wash and I had to use a sleeping bag. She doesn't like it! I told her I just wanted her to sleep. :( I don't know why I was so frustrated but I feel horrible now! I just want her to wake up so we can cuddle :cry:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Aww bless her! Oliver is still wide awake, maybe we shouldn't have had a 3 hour nap on the sofa earlier! X


----------



## Amber4

If only Brooke would sleep that long. She sleeps 30-45 mins during a nap in the day and sometimes I get no break :( I'm just so worn out mostly! x


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I should not watch DIY SOS. I'm sat sobbing :( x


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> I'd love to meet other girls on here too :flow: x

me 3! :p


----------



## beanzz

tbh today has been the worst day ever. Oakley's been in pain all day and cries when I pick him up. he hadn't had a proper feed all day til about 7pm and he's only had 1 poo in 2 days. meanwhile my hayfever is getting SO bad, my eyes are swollen from me rubbing them cos they're itchy and sting when I blink. :cry:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:) Tbh I adore most of you girls :flower:

I wish I started Devlin on cloth now, too :( Iris and Oakley are just so adorable in them! :haha: Plus I kinda wanna dress him up as BamBam :blush:

:( Tbh I feel stupid for last night. FOB told me a few days ago he didn't want anything to do with me sexually either and was kinda hurtful about it, then last night as soon as he got back from work he was sweet on me all night cause I have been making dinner and lunches for him cause he has a 14 hour day now...And of course I made the dumb decision to agree to dtd :nope: Of course afterwards he barely said anything and more or less ignored me the rest of the night. 
Should have known better. I hate feeling used -_-


----------



## Miss_Quirky

beanzz said:


> tbh today has been the worst day ever. Oakley's been in pain all day and cries when I pick him up. he hadn't had a proper feed all day til about 7pm and he's only had 1 poo in 2 days. meanwhile my hayfever is getting SO bad, my eyes are swollen from me rubbing them cos they're itchy and sting when I blink. :cry:

Devlin has been severely constipated and we've tried EVERYTHING. We've finally been told by his doctor to give him super diluted prune juice once a day, but it works. 

Have you tried holistic help for hayfever? I had it pretty bad before, but started putting a few drops of *and here I fail to remember what it is, of course* something in a cup of tea every day and it helped.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Beanzz.... I am so jealous of where you live! I would so love to live in Cornwall! I live at the seaside but it's so not the same! I'm trying to persuade OH that we need a holiday down there,I used to go once a year for 2 weeks abd stayed in Hayle and absolutely loved it! Mmmm Philps pastys and cream teas! Haha! X


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am so done with FOB right now. I wish I could tell him to stop treating me like I am stupid, I'm not a moron so quit coming up with shitty lies. I can see right through them, and it's rediculous.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I can't believe I got so upset yesterday over the way I look. I had to try on a bridesmaid dress, and because I'd weighed myself before, and have gained a bit of weight quickly I freaked out completely and ended up crying. All because I'm not comfortable, and have had zero confidence since LO was born. I also fear by the time November comes I'll be too big for the dress I have. :dohh: I'm an idiot.


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to meet other girls on here too :flow: x
> 
> me 3! :pClick to expand...

Me 4!


----------



## Abby_

rhdr9193..x said:


> Beanzz.... I am so jealous of where you live! I would so love to live in Cornwall! I live at the seaside but it's so not the same! I'm trying to persuade OH that we need a holiday down there,I used to go once a year for 2 weeks abd stayed in Hayle and absolutely loved it! Mmmm Philps pastys and cream teas! Haha! X

I'm so jealous too! I'd love to live in Cornwall. I'd love to live in bude. It's so quite. :')


----------



## beanzz

Miss_Quirky said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh today has been the worst day ever. Oakley's been in pain all day and cries when I pick him up. he hadn't had a proper feed all day til about 7pm and he's only had 1 poo in 2 days. meanwhile my hayfever is getting SO bad, my eyes are swollen from me rubbing them cos they're itchy and sting when I blink. :cry:
> 
> Devlin has been severely constipated and we've tried EVERYTHING. We've finally been told by his doctor to give him super diluted prune juice once a day, but it works.
> 
> Have you tried holistic help for hayfever? I had it pretty bad before, but started putting a few drops of *and here I fail to remember what it is, of course* something in a cup of tea every day and it helped.Click to expand...

Glad you've found something that works :) Oakley's feeling better today thankfully!

No i havent, thank you, i shall look into it and see if they sell anything near me that i can have :flower: didn't think of that!


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> rhdr9193..x said:
> 
> 
> Beanzz.... I am so jealous of where you live! I would so love to live in Cornwall! I live at the seaside but it's so not the same! I'm trying to persuade OH that we need a holiday down there,I used to go once a year for 2 weeks abd stayed in Hayle and absolutely loved it! Mmmm Philps pastys and cream teas! Haha! X
> 
> I'm so jealous too! I'd love to live in Cornwall. I'd love to live in bude. It's so quite. :')Click to expand...

Haha you should both come on holiday :D I live inbetween Newquay and Perranporth its great here :) but we go to Hayle a lot cos the beach there is soo nice. St Ives is my fave place cos of all the fudge shops. :haha: i wanted to move back to Yorkshire before i had Oakley cos i wanted to be around big shopping centres instead of beaches and tiny little stores but now i have him i'd prefer for him to grow up here. I'm hoping he'll be a little surfer dude cos it'd suit his name :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Im freaking out right now. Jade's school called me the other day to tell me that she had ran into a library shelf and had a little bump around her eye. I got her home that day and it was hardly noticeable. Today she woke up and I thought she had gotten into my make-up or something because her eye was completely black. It is all purple and her eye ball looks blood shot. Please someone tell me this is normal and won't scar her little face!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

beanzz said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhdr9193..x said:
> 
> 
> Beanzz.... I am so jealous of where you live! I would so love to live in Cornwall! I live at the seaside but it's so not the same! I'm trying to persuade OH that we need a holiday down there,I used to go once a year for 2 weeks abd stayed in Hayle and absolutely loved it! Mmmm Philps pastys and cream teas! Haha! X
> 
> I'm so jealous too! I'd love to live in Cornwall. I'd love to live in bude. It's so quite. :')Click to expand...
> 
> Haha you should both come on holiday :D I live inbetween Newquay and Perranporth its great here :) but we go to Hayle a lot cos the beach there is soo nice. St Ives is my fave place cos of all the fudge shops. :haha: i wanted to move back to Yorkshire before i had Oakley cos i wanted to be around big shopping centres instead of beaches and tiny little stores but now i have him i'd prefer for him to grow up here. I'm hoping he'll be a little surfer dude cos it'd suit his name :haha:Click to expand...

Oh fudge.... You should go get me some then mail it up :) I would be sooooo fat if I lived in Cornwall, where abouts in Yorkshire did you live? That's where I am :) I would absolutely love a holiday! Haha, oh well we can dream x


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I feel a bit better buying new clothes today, but I'm still gutted I can't fit into my prepregnancy size :/


----------



## beanzz

^ I couldnt do some of my pre pregnancy jeans up til 2 months pp. there's still some i can't fit into :hugs: dont worry, you will eventually


----------



## 060509.x

^ I fit into my tops okay, but my jeans... I just can't fit back into. You've given me a little hope though :)


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhdr9193..x said:
> 
> 
> Beanzz.... I am so jealous of where you live! I would so love to live in Cornwall! I live at the seaside but it's so not the same! I'm trying to persuade OH that we need a holiday down there,I used to go once a year for 2 weeks abd stayed in Hayle and absolutely loved it! Mmmm Philps pastys and cream teas! Haha! X
> 
> I'm so jealous too! I'd love to live in Cornwall. I'd love to live in bude. It's so quite. :')Click to expand...
> 
> Haha you should both come on holiday :D I live inbetween Newquay and Perranporth its great here :) but we go to Hayle a lot cos the beach there is soo nice. St Ives is my fave place cos of all the fudge shops. :haha: i wanted to move back to Yorkshire before i had Oakley cos i wanted to be around big shopping centres instead of beaches and tiny little stores but now i have him i'd prefer for him to grow up here. I'm hoping he'll be a little surfer dude cos it'd suit his name :haha:Click to expand...

My friend used to have such a drama filled relationship with a boy from Newquay. It was all I heard about for 3 years near enough everyday. It's weird because I saw a picture of you and him together! Small world!
When I can afford it, I hope to move to cornwall, we used to go in holiday there every year. :)


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh, I wish I wasn't such a worry guts about Joshua and everything all the time!

Tbh (yeah I'm greedy doing 2 but hey), I am so proud of Joshua and I love being his mummy <3


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhdr9193..x said:
> 
> 
> Beanzz.... I am so jealous of where you live! I would so love to live in Cornwall! I live at the seaside but it's so not the same! I'm trying to persuade OH that we need a holiday down there,I used to go once a year for 2 weeks abd stayed in Hayle and absolutely loved it! Mmmm Philps pastys and cream teas! Haha! X
> 
> I'm so jealous too! I'd love to live in Cornwall. I'd love to live in bude. It's so quite. :')Click to expand...
> 
> Haha you should both come on holiday :D I live inbetween Newquay and Perranporth its great here :) but we go to Hayle a lot cos the beach there is soo nice. St Ives is my fave place cos of all the fudge shops. :haha: i wanted to move back to Yorkshire before i had Oakley cos i wanted to be around big shopping centres instead of beaches and tiny little stores but now i have him i'd prefer for him to grow up here. I'm hoping he'll be a little surfer dude cos it'd suit his name :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My friend used to have such a drama filled relationship with a boy from Newquay. It was all I heard about for 3 years near enough everyday. It's weird because I saw a picture of you and him together! Small world!
> When I can afford it, I hope to move to cornwall, we used to go in holiday there every year. :)Click to expand...

Say whaaa? it is a small world, who is this guy or which photo? lol  im intrigued! Newquay's all about drama :haha:


----------



## Abby_

Oh I just remember seeing you in a picture with a guy called James Norcot(t?). I've never met him in my life but my friend never shut up about him, so it was spinny to see you in a picture with him!


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> Oh I just remember seeing you in a picture with a guy called James Norcot(t?). I've never met him in my life but my friend never shut up about him, so it was spinny to see you in a picture with him!

oh cool haha. I went to butlins with him in 2010 which is when I met him and then saw him once in a nightclub after and that's all I've ever seen of him cos he was a friend of a friend so don't know much about him but apparently he's a right douche :haha: I can imagine how freaky it was to see me in a pic with him lmao when you said about it I was pretty freaked out haha!


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Oh I just remember seeing you in a picture with a guy called James Norcot(t?). I've never met him in my life but my friend never shut up about him, so it was spinny to see you in a picture with him!
> 
> oh cool haha. I went to butlins with him in 2010 which is when I met him and then saw him once in a nightclub after and that's all I've ever seen of him cos he was a friend of a friend so don't know much about him but apparently he's a right douche :haha: I can imagine how freaky it was to see me in a pic with him lmao when you said about it I was pretty freaked out haha!Click to expand...

According to my friend he's a mega douche, but the love of her life. :')


----------



## Miss_Quirky

tbh I am nervous about when my period will come back :/


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh my periods late... Fob knows and he's Freaking too. Ahh! I'm so hoping its just being screwy


----------



## mommie2be

tbh... I'm so freaking nervous for tomorrow (graduation) I swear I'm going to trip. :haha:


----------



## mommie2be

lizardbreath said:


> Tbh my periods late... Fob knows and he's Freaking too. Ahh! I'm so hoping its just being screwy

Oh graaaaaciouus !!! Good luck ! Let us know, of course. :)
I hope everything works out in your favor !


----------



## JadeBaby75

lizardbreath said:


> Tbh my periods late... Fob knows and he's Freaking too. Ahh! I'm so hoping its just being screwy

TEST!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsEngland

TBH I'm soooooooooo stupidly excited for tomorrow to find out baby's gender :D


----------



## JadeBaby75

MrsEngland said:


> TBH I'm soooooooooo stupidly excited for tomorrow to find out baby's gender :D

YAYY! What do you want?


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh, i planned on going to college this year but didnt attend my interview as partner has finally came to his senses and has agreed to try for another baby, i had my implanon removed and i've been lying to everyone, telling them i went to the interview and now im waiting on a letter to say if i am accepted or not but really, we just arent telling them we are TTC... feel guilty for lying to them but then again if we tell them we are ttc the whole world will know!


----------



## MrsEngland

JadeBaby75 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> TBH I'm soooooooooo stupidly excited for tomorrow to find out baby's gender :D
> 
> YAYY! What do you want?Click to expand...

Ermmm honestly don't mind but I'd be worried I wouldn't know what to do with a boy especially in the nappy department :haha:
Hubby wants a boy.


----------



## JadeBaby75

kimberleyrobx said:


> tbh, i planned on going to college this year but didnt attend my interview as partner has finally came to his senses and has agreed to try for another baby, i had my implanon removed and i've been lying to everyone, telling them i went to the interview and now im waiting on a letter to say if i am accepted or not but really, we just arent telling them we are TTC... feel guilty for lying to them but then again if we tell them we are ttc the whole world will know!

Why can't you go to college and have the baby?


----------



## JadeBaby75

MrsEngland said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> TBH I'm soooooooooo stupidly excited for tomorrow to find out baby's gender :D
> 
> YAYY! What do you want?Click to expand...
> 
> Ermmm honestly don't mind but I'd be worried I wouldn't know what to do with a boy especially in the nappy department :haha:
> Hubby wants a boy.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for Team Blue :happydance:

I must admit, I love the name you have picked out for your LO if he is a boy :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm so glad to be home from the hospital! :flower:


----------



## jemmie1994

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I'm so glad to be home from the hospital! :flower:

Glad they let her come home is she ok now?:flower:


----------



## beanzz

MrsEngland said:


> TBH I'm soooooooooo stupidly excited for tomorrow to find out baby's gender :D

How exciting! Hope the scan goes well, you must let us all know! :D


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I am soooo happy right now! Karma does exist! Haha. Shouldn't really be happy at other peoples expense but LOL! 

I'm sooo bored on maternity leave and I'm off uni til next April! Thinking about making some minky comfort blankets to sell if they are good enough x


----------



## beanzz

^ omg! wanna swap? im going back in december and i really dont want to. i never want to go back :sad1:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

JadeBaby75 said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> tbh, i planned on going to college this year but didnt attend my interview as partner has finally came to his senses and has agreed to try for another baby, i had my implanon removed and i've been lying to everyone, telling them i went to the interview and now im waiting on a letter to say if i am accepted or not but really, we just arent telling them we are TTC... feel guilty for lying to them but then again if we tell them we are ttc the whole world will know!
> 
> Why can't you go to college and have the baby?Click to expand...

college course starts august 20th, the day before my daughters birthday and i wouldnt want to give birth half way through the year and end up not going back, it would just be a waste of a year!x


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I don't want to do what I'm doing at uni, so in reality il be off until a year in September. I need something to fill the time! Xxx


----------



## Amber4

Thanks Jemma. She's doing fab thank you :hugs: Just frustrated I have to feed her 4.5oz feeds when she only takes 3oz. The last bit is such a struggle, and she threw up her whole last feed before as she just didn't want it :( x


----------



## amygwen

Tbh I am really fucking irritated with my OH. I really really wish I didn't have to live with him.

Just found a message of him talking to his best friends girlfriend asking her to come over to our place and bring weed. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm whatttttttttttttttttt the FUCK!!!

..end of rant.


----------



## beanzz

amygwen said:


> Tbh I am really fucking irritated with my OH. I really really wish I didn't have to live with him.
> 
> Just found a message of him talking to his best friends girlfriend asking her to come over to our place and bring weed. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm whatttttttttttttttttt the FUCK!!!
> 
> ..end of rant.

Oh dear :| not the kinda thing you want in your house with your son! have you spoken to him? :hugs:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

to be honest BnB has saved my life! i talked about babies 24/7 with my partner but he wasnt even listening, he was getting fed up hearing about cycle days and calculations! i was just doing his head in lol! so im very glad i found this forum, now i have millions of people to talk to about babies! x


----------



## jemmie1994

Amber4 said:


> Thanks Jemma. She's doing fab thank you :hugs: Just frustrated I have to feed her 4.5oz feeds when she only takes 3oz. The last bit is such a struggle, and she threw up her whole last feed before as she just didn't want it :( x

Thats great :hugs: Aww bless her tell her she's too young to be on a diet ,sure she'll get into the swing of things soon and start keeping her bottle down x


----------



## Amber4

kimberleyrobx said:


> to be honest BnB has saved my life! i talked about babies 24/7 with my partner but he wasnt even listening, he was getting fed up hearing about cycle days and calculations! i was just doing his head in lol! so im very glad i found this forum, now i have millions of people to talk to about babies! x

My partner is the same :haha:

Yes Jemma she getting better and taking 3.5 sometimes 4 with a bit of persistence :) x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am surprised and unsure how to deal with FOB at the moment. Last night we may have had a turning point and he might be going back to normal...But I am being extremely wary and not counting on it to stick.

:D On a happy note, tbh I am so proud of my LO lately. He tries so hard this morning to crawl! He got onto his little forearms and knees and army wiggled up FOB's chest to his face. :haha: It was so cute. He tries to sit and stand up both entirely on his own, but his arm strength isn't quite enough yet.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm fucking pissed off. Went to visit mine and OH 6 day old niece and FIL had a go at us for not telling him. Well guess fucking what? We didn't want to see you and that's why!! You never bother to visit us or Brooke so don't expect us to make an effort to see you. While you're there it would of been nice of you to ask how your grand daughter was after being hospital. Guess you were too busy giving us down the banks!


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I *really* want to move Alice from moses basket to cot (but in our bedroom), I don't know if I should yet and I'm a bit scared to. :dohh:


----------



## Amber4

I would personally leave her in the moses basket. I hear a lot of babies found it harder to settle because of the big open space around then. They are used to be inside you all tucked away and cosy xx


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> I would personally leave her in the moses basket. I hear a lot of babies found it harder to settle because of the big open space around then. They are used to be inside you all tucked away and cosy xx

My first thoughts about sleeping were to keep her in the basket for as long as possible, but my mind's changed again. I don't know, she doesn't seem to settle as well as she used to in her basket she often ends up in our bed. OH I was also thinking about putting her moses basket in the cot as she sleeps in it to get her used to the bars and that x


----------



## Amber4

We went through the same thing with Brooke. We found out she enjoys being swaddled. Now she sleeps 7-9pm - 7am. Then has a bottle and goes back to sleep till 10am. I don't think the bars will make a difference. I just think it's the big open space around them. It's upto you though. Good luck :flower: xx


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> We went through the same thing with Brooke. We found out she enjoys being swaddled. Now she sleeps 7-9pm - 7am. Then has a bottle and goes back to sleep till 10am. I don't think the bars will make a difference. I just think it's the big open space around them. It's upto you though. Good luck :flower: xx

I tried swaddling and I just can't do it right :( xx


----------



## beanzz

tbh I feel like a really bad mum right now. I was getting stressed out filling out a tax credit claim form and Oakley was whining, I made a mistake and took it out on him by shouting at him :cry: I can't believe it, I didn't think I'd ever be able to shout at him no matter how stressed I got :cry: I haven't stopped kissing and saying sorry since 

I feel worse than I did when he fell off the bed.


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> tbh I feel like a really bad mum right now. I was getting stressed out filling out a tax credit claim form and Oakley was whining, I made a mistake and took it out on him by shouting at him :cry: I can't believe it, I didn't think I'd ever be able to shout at him no matter how stressed I got :cry: I haven't stopped kissing and saying sorry since
> 
> I feel worse than I did when he fell off the bed.

:hugs: I've shouted at Alice because she was crying when I was trying to do something, I can't remember what but I felt bad for days after. We all do things we regret. :flower:


----------



## Amber4

You can buy proper swaddle blankets on Amazon. Really cheap too! I think they are called "SwaddleMe" I use a blanket but I plan to get a proper one. x

Josie I feel guilty about everything all the time! Even things that happened ages ago :dohh: I'm feeling guilty now about putting her to bed after she's had the runs and being sick. I feel like I should cuddle her but she is sleeping :( x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am really crushed. :( Devlin STILL has thrush! And badly! The medication had been making it better, but Thursday was supposed to be the last day of it, well I checked his mouth and it had gotten worse from the previous day :cry: He is in so much pain, I feel SO badly for him! I am making an appointment tomorrow morning since they were closed this weekend.


----------



## X__Kimberly

TBH. I cried right now, cause my baby turned 4 months today :( I want him to stay small </3


----------



## rhdr9193..x

My little man is 2 months old today :'( that's like a 6th of a year :( x


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I'm hoping I'm well on the road to recovery now. My panic moments have reduced soo much and I feel more relaxed. I'm still bothered about lack of sleep etc and Josuha being wide awake at 3am etc that all worries me but now I'm just trying to be more relaxed. I took him out on my own today for a walk down the road, first time me out on my own with him and it was ok, he was a bit niggly but I put his dummy in a few times cuz he spits it out and then he fell asleep on the way home. I love him lots, hes so precious and I want to fully recover so I can be the best mum I can to him.. :) x


----------



## JadeBaby75

tbh, Im so hungry right now! My job sucks as I don't get to even eat until I get off at 2!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I miss being held. I miss feeling cared about and loved.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I am soooo excited! My OHs aunty is having twins, and found out today she's having a boy and a girl! I'm so happy for them, they had a stillbirth last year and if anyone deserves to be parents again it's them! I get to buy baby girl clothes without having another baby! Woop! X


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm so glad that we have 'proper' wardrobes and that now! Finally our bedroom isn't a chaotic hell and I can pick out Alice's clothes without having to dig! :happydance:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I want my baby to get better soon :( poor baby keeps crying in pain :cry:

I'm so happy I now attend 3 babies clubs a week. Love meeting other Mum's


----------



## lovemybabaa

Tbh Im Sick Of OH`s Family They Dont Bother With There Grandson/Nephew We Always Have Too Make The Effort On The Other Hand Max Is 6 Weeks :O Growing Up Fast :cry:


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I've never been so glad to get my period :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

tbh it feels nice to be HAPPY for the first time in MONTHS. I think I'm finally getting over FOB.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I had a great day until this afternoon. Now it's just like every other miserable day. I don't even care about recovering anymore, every day that goes by where I don't try to kill myself is successful to me.


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I can't wait for winter and it's dark mornings! This stupid "sky light" is pissing me off. I find it SO hard to fall back asleep when it's light out.


----------



## JadeBaby75

tbh... Im going to be so mad if I catch Jade's cold! There is nothing I hate more than having a cold!


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I just need 5 mins peace :( Brooke is just getting over a bug and I'm not sure if her gums are sore. All she is doing is screaming and whinging. She isn't sleeping through like usual or eating well. :( I have gave her cold teething rattle to chew, calpol and some Dentinox gel and it's helping but still :(


----------



## JadeBaby75

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I just need 5 mins peace :( Brooke is just getting over a bug and I'm not sure if her gums are sore. All she is doing is screaming and whinging. She isn't sleeping through like usual or eating well. :( I have gave her cold teething rattle to chew, calpol and some Dentinox gel and it's helping but still :(

Have you tried taking her outside or on a walk?


----------



## Amber4

Yep I took her out for a few hours before. She loved it as she had a few toys on the pram she was making noises at :flower:


----------



## tooyoung

Tbh I regret giving my child his father's last name. I've been thinking a lot about changing it to mine.


----------



## Rhio92

tooyoung said:


> Tbh I regret giving my child his father's last name. I've been thinking a lot about changing it to mine.

Me too :( Connor has FOB's name, and he's useless and not a dad at all. Sadly he's on the bc so I'd need his permission :/

Do you need your LO's dad's permission? x


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I wish I could get the motivation I need to get back to a size 8/10 (UK). I'm only a size up but I just don't feel comfortable.


----------



## beanzz

Rhio92 said:


> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I regret giving my child his father's last name. I've been thinking a lot about changing it to mine.
> 
> Me too :( Connor has FOB's name, and he's useless and not a dad at all. Sadly he's on the bc so I'd need his permission :/
> 
> Do you need your LO's dad's permission? xClick to expand...

Same. my life would be better off if I was single but if I was to ever leave OH I'd hate the fact Oakley doesn't have my name :( he'd never let me change it yet never does anything for Oakley for him to even deserve it. I'm starting to hate him and my sons name :growlmad:


----------



## JadeBaby75

beanzz said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tooyoung said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I regret giving my child his father's last name. I've been thinking a lot about changing it to mine.
> 
> Me too :( Connor has FOB's name, and he's useless and not a dad at all. Sadly he's on the bc so I'd need his permission :/
> 
> Do you need your LO's dad's permission? xClick to expand...
> 
> Same. my life would be better off if I was single but if I was to ever leave OH I'd hate the fact Oakley doesn't have my name :( he'd never let me change it yet never does anything for Oakley for him to even deserve it. I'm starting to hate him and my sons name :growlmad:Click to expand...

tbh, every time I see your username I get Nikki Minaj's "beez in the trap" stuck in my head :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

i was visiting my aunt and her newborn baby (1 week old) with my mother yesterday and she was telling me 'oh kim, you need to have another one!' and telling me to come off my birth control! tbh i am so so happy that my mother wants me to have another baby and i know i totally have her support, but its killing me that i cant tell her we are trying to conceive! we are trying to keep it quiet for as long as our mouths will let us as we have a LOT of nosy people in our small town, so trying to keep it in but it is so hard when your mum knows absolutely nothing! :( x


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I have a chubby baba :) 11lb 7oz at 9 weeks! 

I also have serious pram envy. So I'm selling mine, (hauck Malibu travel system) and getting a m+p Luna in lime green! Eeeek very excited! X


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, after months and months of debating with myself, i have finally decided to claim for CSA. The arse needs to support his son! It's so confusing trying to fill it out though!


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I think my period is finally coming to an end, it's been 3 weeks. Damn you implant! :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am glad FOB is finally getting his shit together and making LO THE most important thing. 

Tbh I am nervous about having met a guy. I am not near ready to date, but it's nice to have a friend here. I am worried that FOB is gonna freak the hell out like he always does when I meet people from this area -.-


----------



## beanzz

tbh I HATE OH. after today I really just hate being in the same room as him. our convo:
me: next time daddy can do your stinky nappy ehy Oakley
oh: *shitty tone* yea, whatever
me: you have to do something one day
oh: I work, that's my contribution
me: but we don't see any of the money
oh: cos its my money.

that's IT. I was ok with him doing fuck all til that shitty remark, it's as if I'm EXPECTED to do everything by myself. I'm actually daydreaming about strangling him right now.


----------



## lucy_x

beanzz said:


> tbh I HATE OH. after today I really just hate being in the same room as him. our convo:
> me: next time daddy can do your stinky nappy ehy Oakley
> oh: *shitty tone* yea, whatever
> me: you have to do something one day
> oh: I work, that's my contribution
> me: but we don't see any of the money
> oh: cos its my money.
> 
> that's IT. I was ok with him doing fuck all til that shitty remark, it's as if I'm EXPECTED to do everything by myself. I'm actually daydreaming about strangling him right now.

Evil Bast**d, How is it his contribution if its 'HIS' money! - i fail to see how he is contributing if you dont see any of the money :(, he needs to pull his finger out before he looses you x x


----------



## Amber4

So sorry Josie! You and Oakley deserve better than that. He needs a big dose of reality and I would tell him do one until he realises. :hugs: xxx


----------



## beanzz

I really thought he'd be a hands-on dad when I was pregnant and believed him when he said it was just because he was scared that he didn't do anythin when Oakley first arrived... but now I just feel as of he expected me to do everything from the start. and he wonders why I never want to cuddle, he doesn't give our son any love or attention and I'm tired from doing everything. there's no point even talking to him cos he'll never see how he's acting. :sad1: I just feel bad for Oakley


----------



## Amber4

He will never change if you don't make him! That's not on at all and I'm pretty disgusted for you tbh! I think you and Oakley are better off without him. You can't force someone to do something they don't wanna do :hugs: not that you should need to force him to wanna look after his own son! It may give him the shock he needs to sort himself out. Maybe down the line things may pick up, who knows? Get yourself down to the CAB for a free chat and get advice about child support! He makes a fortune and isn't helping? Any judge will laugh at him and order him to help! He should be anyways!! It takes 2 to tango! Oakley deserves that money :hugs: just to let you know Oakley will pick up on your bad feelings too xx


----------



## GirlRacer

I'm sorry you're going through this Josie, it sounds to me like he needs a real big reality check like Amber said! Don't worry though it won't go unnoticed, Oakley will grow up able to see and know how much his mummy does for him and unfortunately how little his dad does. :hugs: hugs your way xx


Tbh, I'm really pleased with how Joshua is developing and doing. He's put on lots of weight, he's now 8lb 2.5oz when weighed yesterday when he was only 7lb 6oz six days ago! Hes a little chunk hehe.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

beanzz said:


> I really thought he'd be a hands-on dad when I was pregnant and believed him when he said it was just because he was scared that he didn't do anythin when Oakley first arrived... but now I just feel as of he expected me to do everything from the start. and he wonders why I never want to cuddle, he doesn't give our son any love or attention and I'm tired from doing everything. there's no point even talking to him cos he'll never see how he's acting. :sad1: I just feel bad for Oakley

I know EXACTLY how you feel! my partner only got up with emily once a week at nigh time and he never did anything with her like change her nappies or bathe her or get her ready or take her to bed... he just sat on his stupid computer talking to his gay boyfriends on a headset playing games! he wasnt interested in me or emily, thats what he was doing 24/7! so i'd finally had enough and told him to move out, he moved back to his mums and came crawling back a week later, telling me he had realized what he'd done wrong! his silly games and headset friends had him brainwashed! having that week apart from me and emily made him realize just how much he had missed out and he was truly sorry! kick him out, make him realize that you and oakley are the most important people on his life, its like they say, you never realize just how much you miss them until they are gone! x


----------



## JadeBaby75

beanzz said:


> tbh I HATE OH. after today I really just hate being in the same room as him. our convo:
> me: next time daddy can do your stinky nappy ehy Oakley
> oh: *shitty tone* yea, whatever
> me: you have to do something one day
> oh: I work, that's my contribution
> me: but we don't see any of the money
> oh: cos its my money.
> 
> that's IT. I was ok with him doing fuck all til that shitty remark, it's as if I'm EXPECTED to do everything by myself. I'm actually daydreaming about strangling him right now.

How frustrating. I would kick his ass to the curb :growlmad:
Can't believe the nerve of him to expect that you do EVERYTHING.


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> tbh I HATE OH. after today I really just hate being in the same room as him. our convo:
> me: next time daddy can do your stinky nappy ehy Oakley
> oh: *shitty tone* yea, whatever
> me: you have to do something one day
> oh: I work, that's my contribution
> me: but we don't see any of the money
> oh: cos its my money.
> 
> that's IT. I was ok with him doing fuck all til that shitty remark, it's as if I'm EXPECTED to do everything by myself. I'm actually daydreaming about strangling him right now.

:hugs: I'm sorry you're OH is being so awful. You really deserve so much better. I can't understand why some boys/men just can't step up and take care of their babies! My OH is always saying this! It takes two to make a baby! 

TBH Alice is getting more and more interactive as the days go by, and I'm so excited! I love that she's found her voice and 'talks' back to me now. :haha:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I have such a grumpy baby after his jabs :'( he's just not himself :( zxz


----------



## Amber4

Give him some calpol and lots of snuggles :hugs:

Tbh I'm made up with Brooke drinking her first ever 5oz bottle! Feeding is always a struggle and I'm made up! Changed her to Aptamil after being told not to and she loves it! Stupid doctors!

Xx


----------



## veganmama

aww thats great amber


----------



## Amber4

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Give him some calpol and lots of snuggles :hugs:
> 
> Tbh I'm made up with Brooke drinking her first ever 5oz bottle! Feeding is always a struggle and I'm made up! Changed her to Aptamil after being told not to and she loves it! Stupid doctors!
> 
> Xx

That's amazing! Alice seems to be going backwards, she's started to refuse after 3-3.5oz! x


----------



## JadeBaby75

My feelings are hurt :cry:. I just saw Jade for the first time since yesterday and she didn't even miss me. She is off doing her own thing and hits me anytime I try to pick her up :blush:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Yay Amber! :) I am glad she's doing better. Me and Devlin are working up to doubling his feedings, his doc said try to get him to take one more oz either every day or every few days til he gets to between 6 and 8oz a feed so he can gain weight. He is doing good, eating around 4oz with a 2oz snack an hour later, yay! 

Tbh I am much happier today :) My morning was shit, but the rest has been good. ^^


----------



## Amber4

Thank you girls :hugs: 

Tbh I'm so fed up of us both being so unwell :( I just want us better! Brooke is going through so many nappies it's ridiculous! She's having her clothes changed loads too! She's still so happy though :flower: xx


----------



## beanzz

tbh I wanna do something new with my hair but I'm too scared I'll hate anything I do. just sick of looking the same as I have since I dyed over my platinum blonde :|

I'm convinced it'll make me feel a little better about myself since getting pregnant and fat lol


----------



## Amber4

I was supposed to get my hair cut today and I was too ill to go :( gutted. I want something different but I know I won't do it lol


----------



## kimberleyrobx

beanzz said:


> tbh I wanna do something new with my hair but I'm too scared I'll hate anything I do. just sick of looking the same as I have since I dyed over my platinum blonde :|
> 
> I'm convinced it'll make me feel a little better about myself since getting pregnant and fat lol

I had hair that went half way down my back but it was always up in a bobble and looked a mess, after having emily my hair kept falling out and i had layers, my bottom layer was barely there, it turned so thin after losing lots of hair! I was sick of it, and went to the hairdressers last week and had it all chopped off. I now have a sort of bob, it looks amazing! So much easier and less to work with, its great! feels and looks so much healthier, not like my dried out, split ends look! go drastic, you'll feel so much better afterwards :D! x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh i am having major cramping and heartburn, im convinced i experienced implantation last night and i am praying to god it was implantation! im so happy and excited to test in the next week, can be a special late fathers day present! x


----------



## Amber4

^^ fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

thank you x


----------



## 060509.x

kimberleyrobx said:


> tbh i am having major cramping and heartburn, im convinced i experienced implantation last night and i am praying to god it was implantation! im so happy and excited to test in the next week, can be a special late fathers day present! x

Ooh! Hope you get the answer you want! :flower:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

060509.x said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> tbh i am having major cramping and heartburn, im convinced i experienced implantation last night and i am praying to god it was implantation! im so happy and excited to test in the next week, can be a special late fathers day present! x
> 
> Ooh! Hope you get the answer you want! :flower:Click to expand...

I hope so too! x


----------



## beanzz

kimberleyrobx said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh I wanna do something new with my hair but I'm too scared I'll hate anything I do. just sick of looking the same as I have since I dyed over my platinum blonde :|
> 
> I'm convinced it'll make me feel a little better about myself since getting pregnant and fat lol
> 
> I had hair that went half way down my back but it was always up in a bobble and looked a mess, after having emily my hair kept falling out and i had layers, my bottom layer was barely there, it turned so thin after losing lots of hair! I was sick of it, and went to the hairdressers last week and had it all chopped off. I now have a sort of bob, it looks amazing! So much easier and less to work with, its great! feels and looks so much healthier, not like my dried out, split ends look! go drastic, you'll feel so much better afterwards :D! xClick to expand...

I want to dip dye my hair SO bad. I've never had a bright colour in my hair before only browns or blondes. But it means getting layers put in to make it look good and ive JUST grown mine out cos i hated them :haha: oh dear. i hope i man up and do something with it soon.

btw i hope you get the result you want when you test! :flower:


----------



## Amber4

Has anyone else been losing a lot of hair? I don't mean clumps just when brushing or washing? I get seriously a lot more than normal. A good handful each day :(


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I'm.so tempted to cut my hair it keeps touching me and its just too Damn hot


----------



## kimberleyrobx

beanzz said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh I wanna do something new with my hair but I'm too scared I'll hate anything I do. just sick of looking the same as I have since I dyed over my platinum blonde :|
> 
> I'm convinced it'll make me feel a little better about myself since getting pregnant and fat lol
> 
> I had hair that went half way down my back but it was always up in a bobble and looked a mess, after having emily my hair kept falling out and i had layers, my bottom layer was barely there, it turned so thin after losing lots of hair! I was sick of it, and went to the hairdressers last week and had it all chopped off. I now have a sort of bob, it looks amazing! So much easier and less to work with, its great! feels and looks so much healthier, not like my dried out, split ends look! go drastic, you'll feel so much better afterwards :D! xClick to expand...
> 
> I want to dip dye my hair SO bad. I've never had a bright colour in my hair before only browns or blondes. But it means getting layers put in to make it look good and ive JUST grown mine out cos i hated them :haha: oh dear. i hope i man up and do something with it soon.
> 
> btw i hope you get the result you want when you test! :flower:Click to expand...

thank you, i will keep you updated! so far i just been cramping and lower back ache, will test in the next week or so x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Amber4 said:


> Has anyone else been losing a lot of hair? I don't mean clumps just when brushing or washing? I get seriously a lot more than normal. A good handful each day :(

Yes, hence why i had mine all cut off! i was loosing a lot of hair every day, especially in the bath my hair clogged the plug hole every time! it was so damn horrible i thought i was going bald, i was loosing TOO much! even now that my hair is very short i still have a few strands in the bath! depressing :/ x


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> Has anyone else been losing a lot of hair? I don't mean clumps just when brushing or washing? I get seriously a lot more than normal. A good handful each day :(

Yea, you should see the floor where i brush my hair in the morning :haha: seriously need to get Henry in here.


----------



## Amber4

So glad I'm not the only one. I hate it because I find it on my clothes sometimes (I spend ages cleaning it off me just to be sure) and it gets on my hands, Brooke and I have even found one on her bottle! Eurgh :( it's disgusting and I try so hard to becareful. I clog the bath hole too. I cleaned it before and nearly made myself sick with how much came out!! Do any of you girls know how long this will last? xx


----------



## tooyoung

My hair comes out when I wash it. Sometimes its worse than others. I believe it's stress related.

Tbh I hate ppl who lie. Even lying to ppl who are strangers, its still B.S.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I have always lost tons of hair per day. even long before pregnancy, clearing my bathroom tub and sink drains was regular for me. 

Tbh I miss being loved. I feel so stupid saying that, especially since I don't trust myself to love anyone anymore.


----------



## emsmummi4ever

Its normal to lose a lot of hair after pregnancy because you hair gets really thick during pregnancy and once your hormones get back to regular you lose all that extra hair!



Miss_quirky where r u in cali?


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Sacramento now, just recently moved.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I hope Im better soon! Its heartbreaking hearing Alice cry and knowing I can't comfort her. OH is being amazing even though its fathers day and he should be resting!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Amber4 said:


> So glad I'm not the only one. I hate it because I find it on my clothes sometimes (I spend ages cleaning it off me just to be sure) and it gets on my hands, Brooke and I have even found one on her bottle! Eurgh :( it's disgusting and I try so hard to becareful. I clog the bath hole too. I cleaned it before and nearly made myself sick with how much came out!! Do any of you girls know how long this will last? xx

Apparently it can last right up to the child is a year old but if your hair is still falling out after a year then you should go to the doctors about it x


----------



## Amber4

Okay thank you! :hugs:

Hope you feel better Trish. I was so ill Thursday and Friday too and could barely move or get up too xx


----------



## GirlRacer

emsmummi4ever said:


> Its normal to lose a lot of hair after pregnancy because you hair gets really thick during pregnancy and once your hormones get back to regular you lose all that extra hair!

I have noticed this too! I have heard its normal though and loads of people told me about it when I was pregnant. 

Tbh, I can't beleive how quick time is going, Joshua is 3 weeks old today and I just don't know where the time goes!


----------



## Amber4

Wait till your LO is a few days off 3 months! Then you wonder where the time has gone. Sooo crazy! xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I hate the fact anything Oliver does isn't going to be special :'( OH has a son and has seen all the firsts before,he's already has his first fathers day so I couldn't even get him a card saying that :( he seems to think hand me downs are fine for Oliver and that he doesn't need things buying new :( 
It just feels like everything isn't as special to me cos I have no one to share it with, plus Oliver is always getting compared to OHs son. :( x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ :( Aw, Oliver is his own little person though, everything he does is special. But he does have you to be excited when he begins to first walk and talk and such. :) 
I take pictures and write in Devlin's baby journal because even though FOB isn't often excited, I think it's a neat sentimental thing and maybe Devlin will appriciate it one day. Maybe do the same for him? Just a thought :hugs:

Tbh I can't do it anymore x.x It's been ten straight days that I cannot put Devlin down or else he begins to scream bloody murder. I finally gave in and set him in his bouncer with FIL and we let him cry til he tired himself out, but he stayed and paid attention to LO so it's not like we left him in a room all alone....but I feel awful :cry:


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Tbh I think I'm pregnant with a third and I'm terrified!!


----------



## beanzz

tbh I'm exhausted from Oakley being grumpy and not feeding properly today. I dunno what's up with him, I'm worried it's something to do with antibiotics or his teething anklet not working


----------



## kimberleyrobx

to be honest i feel pregnant and i have most of the symptoms, i slept for FOUR hours this afternoon and three and a half hours yesterday, three hours the day before! i cant wait to get my BFP, im so impatient and excited! im positive im pregnant, i just need that conformation! x


----------



## Amber4

Why is Oakley on antibiotics? x

Tbh I'm so tired this week with Brooke being unwell, but I'm so glad she is getting better! :thumbup: Her bum and bits are bright red and sore and it breaks my heart it's hurting her :( We have some cream that will hopefully make it better though. Poor little baba xx


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:( All sorts of em are sick lately, eh? 
I hope Oakley and Brooke get better soon :hugs:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh i wish we didnt leave it so late to start ttc again, i know emily is only 10 months but i wish we started trying again asap! if i am pregnant now, there will be 19 months between them! i wish there was only like 10 months between them:/


----------



## beanzz

Oakley isn't on them, i am but they pass through my milk. Seems to be these last few days he's started being like this and i started taking them a few days ago. But he's also chewing on his hands more and drooling non stop. :shrug: 

Hope the cream makes Brooke's bum better. I hated when Oakley's bum was sore cos he'd cry in pain everytime he poo'd :(


----------



## Shanelley

Tbh, i am having trouble dealing with change, and 95% of the time feel like a crap parent even though i give her 100%. & also tbh i am glad i moved away from all my shit past to start fresh. I know Lily has less chance of growing up in hell like i did because i will give her everything i did not have.


----------



## tasha41

kimberleyrobx said:


> tbh i am having major cramping and heartburn, im convinced i experienced implantation last night and i am praying to god it was implantation! im so happy and excited to test in the next week, can be a special late fathers day present! x

Even if you are 18, please do not make TTC posts in here or Teen Pregnancy. You should make them in Trying To Conceive or Two Week Wait


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh im in pain right now... Part of me would rather give biirth again.


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> tbh I'm exhausted from Oakley being grumpy and not feeding properly today. I dunno what's up with him, I'm worried it's something to do with antibiotics or his teething anklet not working

I got a teething anklet for Dougie the other day and I put it in just in case as I noticed him dribbling a loooot more. But I always end up taking it off because I think it might dig in. :(
I hope Oakley feels better soon. :hugs:


----------



## JadeBaby75

tbh, I'm so sad and my anxiety is acting up again :cry:


----------



## jemmie1994

TBH have been working so hard on this portfolio for applying to college i feel so guilty for not paying much attention to Evie often i just sit her in her chair while i sit at the computer makes me feel like a bad mum :/
and also feel bad that i've given her some baby rice before 6 months :/


----------



## JadeBaby75

^^ Don't feel bad. Its important that you do this so she can have a better future. I also wouldn't think twice about the baby cereal I believe that mommy always knows better than any guideline :shrug:


----------



## 060509.x

Tnh seeing Alice getting her injections made me tear up a bit. I didn't expect that at all


----------



## Abby_

060509.x said:


> Tnh seeing Alice getting her injections made me tear up a bit. I didn't expect that at all

Oh no don't say that! Dougie has his on Thursday. :(


----------



## 060509.x

Abby_ said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tnh seeing Alice getting her injections made me tear up a bit. I didn't expect that at all
> 
> Oh no don't say that! Dougie has his on Thursday. :(Click to expand...

Ahh! Good luck, Alice has been looking so angry since we got back, she's only just started to settle!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

My poor baba has sunburn :( we were watching the Olympic torch relay and he was asleep but I had hold of him and we couldn't take his pushchair up :( and now he has a bright red face x


----------



## Abby_

060509.x said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tnh seeing Alice getting her injections made me tear up a bit. I didn't expect that at all
> 
> Oh no don't say that! Dougie has his on Thursday. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh! Good luck, Alice has been looking so angry since we got back, she's only just started to settle!Click to expand...

Aw, poor thing. :( I hope she feels better soon. :hugs:


----------



## veganmama

tbh i hope OH gets this new job so we can go back to florida :happydance:


----------



## Amber4

Brooke has her second lot Wednesday and I dread them :( feel so sorry for them but it doesn't last long, and they are back to their happy selves x


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Brooke has her second lot Wednesday and I dread them :( feel so sorry for them but it doesn't last long, and they are back to their happy selves x

Alice is still a bit grumpy, think she's just having a bad day! :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

tbh I'm sick of hayfever!! on my third pair of knickers cos I can't stop sneezing and I keep weeing a little :shock: bladder control is terrible nowadays :shy:


----------



## jemmie1994

beanzz said:


> tbh I'm sick of hayfever!! on my third pair of knickers cos I can't stop sneezing and I keep weeing a little :shock: bladder control is terrible nowadays :shy:

have you tried pantyliners or tena lady? might save your knickers :flower:


----------



## beanzz

jemmie1994 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh I'm sick of hayfever!! on my third pair of knickers cos I can't stop sneezing and I keep weeing a little :shock: bladder control is terrible nowadays :shy:
> 
> have you tried pantyliners or tena lady? might save your knickers :flower:Click to expand...

Im gonna have to the rate im going :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am leaving BnB for a little while. I keep dwelling on bad things, and being on here seems to bring it all back up again. :( It sucks because I get a lot of support from people on here, but I have to focus on real life for a little while.


If you want to stay in contact, add me on FB. :hugs: Goodluck to everyone.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh I am leaving BnB for a little while. I keep dwelling on bad things, and being on here seems to bring it all back up again. :( It sucks because I get a lot of support from people on here, but I have to focus on real life for a little while.
> 
> 
> If you want to stay in contact, add me on FB. :hugs: Goodluck to everyone.

Hope you are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I'm going to smash my phone Fuck I hate this pos


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I know I've written a lot of 'tbh' lately but anyway, I'm almost so much better! OH went to college today so I'm on my own he told me not to do much but I'm gonna do as much as I can, this place is a mess! :dohh:


----------



## JadeBaby75

tbh, I need motivation to work out :wacko:


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I'm so proud of Joshua cos he's growing so well. He's a happy little boy and I'm pleased with him. He does get grumpy a lot but today he was cooing properly for ages, a good half hour on his changing mat. It was adorable and so glad I managed to video some of it to show his daddy when he's home later! 
I'm very tired little sleep is catching up with me I think but he was good last night so I'm hoping he'll carry on sleeping welll....x


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I seriously need new clothes. Nothing fits over my boobs anymore! Either that or it clings to my squidgey bits! But then, I hate spending money on clothes. :(


----------



## Abby_

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh I am leaving BnB for a little while. I keep dwelling on bad things, and being on here seems to bring it all back up again. :( It sucks because I get a lot of support from people on here, but I have to focus on real life for a little while.
> 
> 
> If you want to stay in contact, add me on FB. :hugs: Goodluck to everyone.

:hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I can't cope anymore. :( I'm about sick of my OH as were always at each others throats. Brooke has always been hard with colic, reflux and being underweight. Feeding time is the worst she screams just looking at her bottle. It's so horrible but I don't want to feed her no longer :( we've seen so many doctors and nothing is getting better, just worse. HV says she has a milk allergy/intolerance but hospital/doctors won't test her for it. They don't give a shit and tell me to carry on with her reflux medicine. Yes, I'll continue trying to get her to feed while she screams at me, throws herself round and kicks her legs almost to the point I nearly drop her. Then when she finally does drink she throws up. Yeah, because that's normal!! 

I'm also sick of reading fb status' about how everyones babies are putting on so much weight (not aimed at anyone on here btw) I just wish my LO would drink well and I could say that. :cry:


----------



## jemmie1994

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I can't cope anymore. :( I'm about sick of my OH as were always at each others throats. Brooke has always been hard with colic, reflux and being underweight. Feeding time is the worst she screams just looking at her bottle. It's so horrible but I don't want to feed her no longer :( we've seen so many doctors and nothing is getting better, just worse. HV says she has a milk allergy/intolerance but hospital/doctors won't test her for it. They don't give a shit and tell me to carry on with her reflux medicine. Yes, I'll continue trying to get her to feed while she screams at me, throws herself round and kicks her legs almost to the point I nearly drop her. Then when she finally does drink she throws up. Yeah, because that's normal!!
> 
> I'm sick of reading fb status' about how everyones babies are putting on so much weight (not aimed at anyone on here btw) I just wish my LO would drink well and I could say that. :cry:

SMA do a no lactose formula and a soy milk one....could that be any help? sorry i don't know about milk allergies hope things get better :hugs: x


----------



## Amber4

Thanks but I have no idea. Was told changing her milk would make no difference. I'm demanding to be seen tomorrow as I can't do this no more :( x


----------



## Abby_

My sister had exactly the same problem with my nephew. I'm not sure what she did, but he is fine now at 10 months. I will ask her when I next see her what she did to help him. :)
Hope it gets easier soon. :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Thank you :hugs: that would be lovely. X

Just videoed her doing that while trying to give her a bottle for bed, so FX they will actually think I'm not being OTT x


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I can't cope anymore. :( I'm about sick of my OH as were always at each others throats. Brooke has always been hard with colic, reflux and being underweight. Feeding time is the worst she screams just looking at her bottle. It's so horrible but I don't want to feed her no longer :( we've seen so many doctors and nothing is getting better, just worse. HV says she has a milk allergy/intolerance but hospital/doctors won't test her for it. They don't give a shit and tell me to carry on with her reflux medicine. Yes, I'll continue trying to get her to feed while she screams at me, throws herself round and kicks her legs almost to the point I nearly drop her. Then when she finally does drink she throws up. Yeah, because that's normal!!
> 
> I'm also sick of reading fb status' about how everyones babies are putting on so much weight (not aimed at anyone on here btw) I just wish my LO would drink well and I could say that. :cry:

I'm sorry its so bad hun :hugs: I hope it gets better soon, i don't even know what to suggest. I know i get stressed when Oakley struggles sometimes when im trying to feed him so can't even imagine what you're going through :hugs:

Edit: Just seen your post above, shove it in their faces and demand they find out whats going on! they cant ignore it if you show them just how bad she gets


----------



## Amber4

Thank you. :hugs: OH lost his temper with me a minute ago too and he's not very nice like that. Brooke wasn't in bed and I told him if he ever did that again he would never see me or her again. I really mean it too :( just can't handle much more as he's more demanding than Brooke. I have to make sure everything I do pleases him while he doesn't give a crap about my feelings. X


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I just won a moses basket from a Bounty competition. That cheered me up :) I already have one though :haha:


----------



## samisshort

tbh I'm so happy I finally talked to my doctor about postpartum depression. Got anti-depressants and I really hope they help


----------



## JadeBaby75

tbh Im so annoyed with my LO's doctor. Jade has a terrible yeast/diaper rash and they called to tell me that they would have to reschedule her appointment for tomorrow to next week. This sucksssss :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh Im glad Im better now, and am excited to use my carrier even though Ill feel like a twonk :haha:


----------



## beanzz

tbh im in love with a new wrap but its £70 odd and Will would KILL me. Someone buy it for meee? :haha:


----------



## GirlRacer

beanzz said:


> tbh im in love with a new wrap but its £70 odd and Will would KILL me. Someone buy it for meee? :haha:

What's it called? You and your wraps :haha: I'm sooo looking forward to my Moby coming though! I think Joshua will love it and I can't wait to start babywearing :thumbup: is the moby wrap easy to use? Sorry if its a daft question its just its all new to me. I'm hoping its arrived by the time I get up to mums! xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

beanzz said:


> tbh im in love with a new wrap but its £70 odd and Will would KILL me. Someone buy it for meee? :haha:

Hahaaa what are you like  
Tell you what, pop to st Ives and get me some fudge and mail it up then il buy you your wrap!  mmmm would kill for some proper Cornish fudge right now! 

Tbh Oliver is 10 weeks old. :O where has the time gone :( x


----------



## beanzz

GirlRacer said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh im in love with a new wrap but its £70 odd and Will would KILL me. Someone buy it for meee? :haha:
> 
> What's it called? You and your wraps :haha: I'm sooo looking forward to my Moby coming though! I think Joshua will love it and I can't wait to start babywearing :thumbup: is the moby wrap easy to use? Sorry if its a daft question its just its all new to me. I'm hoping its arrived by the time I get up to mums! xxClick to expand...

Its a Girasol woven wrap in diamond weave rainbow, ahh love it! Yea the moby is really easy! Youtube has videos on how to wrap them, it comes with an instruction book too but if you're like me and find a video is more helpful then just search how to wrap a moby :) 



rhdr9193..x said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> tbh im in love with a new wrap but its £70 odd and Will would KILL me. Someone buy it for meee? :haha:
> 
> Hahaaa what are you like
> Tell you what, pop to st Ives and get me some fudge and mail it up then il buy you your wrap!  mmmm would kill for some proper Cornish fudge right now!
> 
> Tbh Oliver is 10 weeks old. :O where has the time gone :( xClick to expand...

Deal!! :haha: omg i want fudge now :o


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I'm so happy. My friend asked me to be godmother to her daughter. I'm so excited!! :')


----------



## 060509.x

TBH Alice is really starting to annoy now. She's hungry but refuses to take the bottle from us. I try burping her, she still won't take, I thought maybe she was constipated but she just pooped and she still won't take. OH props her bottle up on a rolled up blanket and she took from it earlier but he's at work now, and I can't do it. I really don't know what to do...


----------



## Amber4

I know how stressful that can be. Just keep calm and be patient. You being stressed will make Alice more awkward. I know how hard it is and I do understand though :hugs: if she's crying or refusing to drink her bottle keep an eye as Brooke does that when her reflux is bad. What milk do you use btw? Xx


----------



## veganmama

tbh, those amber teething necklaces look fab i might just have to get one for p!


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> I know how stressful that can be. Just keep calm and be patient. You being stressed will make Alice more awkward. I know how hard it is and I do understand though :hugs: if she's crying or refusing to drink her bottle keep an eye as Brooke does that when her reflux is bad. What milk do you use btw? Xx

I try to keep calm, it is hard but I try my best. She doesn't always cry with it, sometimes she will and I've said to OH about reflux but he keeps saying it's not. We us SMA and have done since she was born, the hospital gave it to us after I said that I couldn't breastfeed and didn't want to anymore so we have used it since x


----------



## Amber4

Maybe a bit of Infacol might help or a bit of Dentinox? We find that helps Brooke. Ask your HV about reflux when she necks get weighed x Ahh right we use Aptamil and was told by doctor it's more rich and lots of babies enjoy the taste more - which is true for us. It is a little more expensive by about a £1 ish though xx


----------



## 060509.x

We've got infacol, but only give it to her when she really needs it because our HV said some babies get used to it if it's used a lot. I might have to go to the drop in baby clinic or call to make an appointment as the next time she's weighed is with her next injections :/. 

I was thinking about changing her milk a while ago, I think I might next time we get some. I know Aptamil is the most expensive here. :haha:


----------



## Amber4

I don't use Infacol anymore we prefer Dentinox in every bottle. I can tell when she's not had any when we haven't got any left and we haven't bought a new tub. :thumbup: yep the most expensive here too lol :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

Hmm, well we might have to give Dentinox a try then :haha:


----------



## beanzz

veganmama said:


> tbh, those amber teething necklaces look fab i might just have to get one for p!

get one! :D even if it turns out the anklet doesn't work for Oakley I still love how it looks and want a necklace to match :')


----------



## jemmie1994

TBH had to refuse to leave doctors today he kept trying to give me drops for Evie's eye even though she's had 2 rounds already and its done nothing....in the end he's given me Amoxicillin for her :) hope it works FX


----------



## Amber4

Good on you! Hope her eyes get better though :hugs: hate being fobbed off by doctors! xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Off for our first trip on public transport tomorrow, off to York shopping on the train. I usually drive but OH is off to Sunderland so I need to make sure he gets on the right train at York lol :) hmm let's see how good I am at manoeuvring a buggy on and off a train, this could be fun :/ x


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh im so happy i got a new phone today like super happy i never do anything for myself


----------



## Harli

Tbh, I really think Edward is the one! I just want to move in with him, and get married, and enjoy a marvelous life with him forever!

We talked a bit about us moving in together, and are making the plan to within the next few months. We just aren't sure if we want to stay here, or make the move to Prague, or possibly even Tallinn ... which would be huge as it's a whole 'nother country.


----------



## MrsEngland

TBH I wish I could cancel today I'm exhausted and my poor girl has conjunctivitis but the effing doctors are striking so I can't get her to see anyone super miffed!


----------



## JadeBaby75

tbh, I'm actually really upset, I had a falling out with my sister over google chat of all things :cry:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I just cba


----------



## kimberleyrobx

To be honest i feel like the worst mother ever... tonight i had just put my babys dinner in the oven and when it had 20 minutes to go emily started crying really loudly, her face was red and blotchy from crying she was so hungry! so i put the oven food in the bin and quickly made her a big bowl of ready brek for her dinner! and now she is in bed asleep, no doubt she will have us up around 6am! it is 05:31pm, im going to hell:(


----------



## Amber4

There's nothing wrong with ready brek! Aslong as she's eaten don't worry :hugs: xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I feel so bad that she hasnt had a proper dinner! not that oven food is any better! at least i know she has a full belly, and a nice stinky nappy will be waiting for me tomorrow morning! x


----------



## Amber4

Haha enjoy the nappy. One night won't harm her though :) x


----------



## beanzz

tbh I feel a bit shit after I baked cookies and brownies and burnt them. they were supposed to be for my family getting back from Menorca tomorrow morning -.- 

also I feel sick from eating the mixtures and the squirty icing I used to write on them with :')


----------



## lizardbreath

TBH Im so Pissed at Fob he went through my messages on my phone and now hes bitching me out


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Amber4 said:


> Haha enjoy the nappy. One night won't harm her though :) x

Oh the nappy was horrible! she woke me up at 8am this morning and it was all i could smell, YUCK!


----------



## Amber4

Haha!! Yuck lol :haha: 

Tbh I'm just too tired for anything lately and it really sucks :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I need some motivation to get cleaning, I haven't got the energy to do it all.


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, i want to chop my legs off! I went to my first ever buggyfit class this morning, the most exercise i've ever done in my life!! I know i'm really going to feel it tomorrow. :(


----------



## JadeBaby75

Has anyone ever had a LO with a yeast infection?


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I feel like the worst mum in the world. :( I just don't know what to do anymore :cry:


----------



## Abby_

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I feel like the worst mum in the world. :( I just don't know what to do anymore :cry:

You are a wonderful mother! :hugs: I wish I could help more. :flow:


----------



## Amber4

Thank you lovely :hugs: xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

TBH i feel like such a minger nowadays :( My figure and boobs are still not what they used to be and I seem to live in tracksuits with no time to do my make-up. no wonder I feel insecure when OH goes out into town when it's heaving with gorgeous skinny girls all dolled up :( I just want to feel human again! xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Amber you are a brilliant mummy :) its not your fault, Brooke is starting to gain weight,things will get better and easier. Wish we lived closer! Xx


----------



## Amber4

Thanks. :hugs: I'm gonna have such a break down soon. Just can't cope with this constant screaming :cry: OH keeps having a go at me like it's my fault. I can't get her to eat and no bloody doctor will listen to me :( sorry I'm just beyond stressed now. I feel so guilty as I keep wishing I didn't have to feed her xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I seriously wanna just get in the cat and try help you out.. :( I don't even know what to suggest, just try keep smiling :/ go to the hospital and demand that they try something? Prescription milk maybe? X


----------



## Amber4

I'm gonna go in next week and ask if we can get some prescription milk, even if it's just to try. Thanks lovely :hugs: sometimes I wish all us bnb girls could hang out. That would defo cheer me up x


----------



## ClairAye

tinkerbelle93 said:


> TBH i feel like such a minger nowadays :( My figure and boobs are still not what they used to be and I seem to live in tracksuits with no time to do my make-up. no wonder I feel insecure when OH goes out into town when it's heaving with gorgeous skinny girls all dolled up :( I just want to feel human again! xx

I know how you feel :hugs:
I hate it when OH goes to the pub or whatever and comes back and even mentions a girl because I know she would have been nice and slim looking good when he comes back to me with my messy hair and no make up, I am disgustingly self concious right now :sad1:

Hugs! :hugs: x


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I wish I could see myself through someone else's eyes. I swear I see myself so differently from everyone else, or they're just lying to me! :dohh: Also glad Alice liked the elephant toy we got her today, seeing as it took her ages to like her play mat.


----------



## beanzz

tbh i just wish this weight would come off quicker. OH's mum keeps saying how "healthy" i look nowadays and i know she's talking about me being bigger :cry:


----------



## Lissa3120

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I feel like the worst mum in the world. :( I just don't know what to do anymore :cry:



This may sound a bit weird, but have you tried leaving/handling/feeding LO near a washing machine or tumble dryer? if my kids are having a bad day (even my 2 year old...) i put a color load on, sit them both in front of the washing machine, play some music or radio and then they quiet down a bit...

i know your LO has a feeding issue, but it might distract her?

also putting her in a bouncy or car seat on top of the tumble dryer whilst its running may soothe her?

i feed my son near the washing machine quite a lot, and burp him and stuff as he's less rigid when hes watching it so i can soothe him easier...

im sorry your going through a rough time :( it doesn't last for ever, and in just a couple of months it'll be easier, then this time next year you'll look back at this and it will seem like a very distant memory :)

best wishes and i hope your little girl starts feeling better! x


----------



## Amber4

Thank you for the ideas :hugs: I will defo try the washing machine idea. Anything is worth a try! I know I'll look back and it won't be that bad but I'm just stressed about her being put back into hospital :( if I wasn't so worried about her weight it probably wouldn't be as bad. I know Brooke gets tense at feeding time but that's probably coz I am?


----------



## Amber4

Well we just had the hoover on and she drank 4oz without a problem. 1-2 more oz and I'll be happy :) x


----------



## Lissa3120

it must be very hard :( what about putting some head phones in and listening to your music so as to "drown" her out, to try and calm you down. and when your at home alone, maybe skin to skin? it does wanders! even if you just have her in a nappy, sometimes it just helps...

it's wrong that the health professionals are leaving your family like this :/ just stand your ground with them, otherwise take it further until you get an outcome that eases things for you.


----------



## Amber4

We just cuddled up on the sofa and took a nap before. That was lovely. I feel so bad about how stressed I get out as it's not her fault :( but when she's being difficult it's so hard to remember that! Thank you :hugs: I'm getting an emergency appointment in the morning, but I get so embarrassed how many appointments I make :nope: I have to take her alone as OH can't get anymore time off and go to any more appointments and I just need his support :( x


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I wish I could just come to a decision on what I want to do with my life, other than have a family. I've never felt so out of place, since I finished school I've just felt as if I don't belong being an adult.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

ClairAye said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> TBH i feel like such a minger nowadays :( My figure and boobs are still not what they used to be and I seem to live in tracksuits with no time to do my make-up. no wonder I feel insecure when OH goes out into town when it's heaving with gorgeous skinny girls all dolled up :( I just want to feel human again! xx
> 
> I know how you feel :hugs:
> I hate it when OH goes to the pub or whatever and comes back and even mentions a girl because I know she would have been nice and slim looking good when he comes back to me with my messy hair and no make up, I am disgustingly self concious right now :sad1:
> 
> Hugs! :hugs: xClick to expand...

I never used to have jealousy issues or insecurities but it's terrible now. I just feel as though OH isn't looking at me how he used to, now that he's seen me giving birth and everything that happens after, then how I'm just all gross now and barely have time to wash my hair and just all 'mumsy'. I miss having that spark there iykwim :( xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Tbh I haven't been on here in awhile and I don't recognize anyone here anymore!


----------



## beanzz

tinkerbelle93 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> TBH i feel like such a minger nowadays :( My figure and boobs are still not what they used to be and I seem to live in tracksuits with no time to do my make-up. no wonder I feel insecure when OH goes out into town when it's heaving with gorgeous skinny girls all dolled up :( I just want to feel human again! xx
> 
> I know how you feel :hugs:
> I hate it when OH goes to the pub or whatever and comes back and even mentions a girl because I know she would have been nice and slim looking good when he comes back to me with my messy hair and no make up, I am disgustingly self concious right now :sad1:
> 
> Hugs! :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> I never used to have jealousy issues or insecurities but it's terrible now. I just feel as though OH isn't looking at me how he used to, now that he's seen me giving birth and everything that happens after, then how I'm just all gross now and barely have time to wash my hair and just all 'mumsy'. I miss having that spark there iykwim :( xxClick to expand...

Ditto :sad1:
I hardly ever have time to wash & straighten my hair and put on make up these days so i feel gross. Especially having an extra stone in weight aswel. Now whenever OH mentions a girl at work I just get worried. I'm not worried he'll cheat, I trust him, but I can't help but think he'll look at these girls and find them attractive and wish he was with them instead


----------



## tinkerbelle93

beanzz said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> TBH i feel like such a minger nowadays :( My figure and boobs are still not what they used to be and I seem to live in tracksuits with no time to do my make-up. no wonder I feel insecure when OH goes out into town when it's heaving with gorgeous skinny girls all dolled up :( I just want to feel human again! xx
> 
> I know how you feel :hugs:
> I hate it when OH goes to the pub or whatever and comes back and even mentions a girl because I know she would have been nice and slim looking good when he comes back to me with my messy hair and no make up, I am disgustingly self concious right now :sad1:
> 
> Hugs! :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> I never used to have jealousy issues or insecurities but it's terrible now. I just feel as though OH isn't looking at me how he used to, now that he's seen me giving birth and everything that happens after, then how I'm just all gross now and barely have time to wash my hair and just all 'mumsy'. I miss having that spark there iykwim :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ditto :sad1:
> I hardly ever have time to wash & straighten my hair and put on make up these days so i feel gross. Especially having an extra stone in weight aswel. Now whenever OH mentions a girl at work I just get worried. I'm not worried he'll cheat, I trust him, but I can't help but think he'll look at these girls and find them attractive and wish he was with them insteadClick to expand...

Yeah I have no trust issues, I know he wouldn't cheat, however it hurts just as much thinking of him looking at other girls and thinking 'oh she's so much prettier/skinnier' etc. and him feeling stuck with me, I just don't feel attractive to him anymore. Ah well, I guess it's not that long since we've all had our babies so I'm hoping to lose more weight by the time Oliver is a year and I'm hoping that once he's sleeping better I'll start getting up a bit before him and doing my hair and putting on a bit of make-up. xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Don't you ladies think if your OH truly loves you it doesn't matter how you look?


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I'm so upset :'( just overheard OHs son saying to him that I'm nothing to him! What 4 year old comes up with that on their own????
I try my absolute hardest to be as much of a mummy as I can to that little boy. I love him with all my heart and wish he was mine. And now he comes out with that :'( x


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I just trapped my hand in Brooke's medicine syringe and it hurts like hell :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I wish I never had the implant now. I've always said I'd never have contraception with hormones, and the only reason I did this because we don't like condoms :haha:. We're not even dtd because it just doesn't feel right for me anymore. :dohh:


----------



## Amber4

Catching up on tonights Eastenders and I'm crying my eyes out at Janine's little baby :cry:


----------



## GirlRacer

Amber4 said:


> Catching up on tonights Eastenders and I'm crying my eyes out at Janine's little baby :cry:

Aww, that was sooo sad :( made me cry too

Tbh, I had a dream last night I was in labour pushing out another baby but Josh was only a couple of months old?!! wtf lol. It was messed up though and made me really think about contraception this morning. I'm having my 6 week pp check next week and they'll ask about contraception and I'm really baffled on what to do. Obvs me and OH haven't :sex: yet as I'm still recovering from giving birth as its taking its time but I don't know what contraception to go on due to family history (mum had breast cancer, she's fine now but I'm worried about the hormones in pills etc) and then I'm on antidepressant tablets which could effect them. 
Before I fell pregnant with Joshua OH used to pull out and it worked really well (the first month he stopped doing that was when we made Joshua) but I figured I'm quite fertile and as I'm not ready for number 2 for a while we can't risk pulling out again. :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh Me and OH had 8 hours sleep last night. Alice only woke up 20 minutes ago! Yet I feel worse than I do on the 6 hours.


----------



## beanzz

sat monitoring Oakley have nappy off time.... on my bed :shock: scared


----------



## tinkerbelle93

beanzz said:


> sat monitoring Oakley have nappy off time.... on my bed :shock: scared

Make sure you put towels under him lol. The minute Oliver's nappy comes off he wees, sometimes over his own head :dohh: 

I'm having a girl next time! xx


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I bought SMA staydown milk and I'm preying it will help!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I bought SMA staydown milk and I'm preying it will help!

Hope it helps :flower: xx


----------



## Amber4

Thank you :flow:


----------



## beanzz

tinkerbelle93 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> sat monitoring Oakley have nappy off time.... on my bed :shock: scared
> 
> Make sure you put towels under him lol. The minute Oliver's nappy comes off he wees, sometimes over his own head :dohh:
> 
> I'm having a girl next time! xxClick to expand...

I had towels and a nappy just under his bum ready and waiting to catch wee :haha: was still worried the fountain would go off in a crazy direction lol! His nappy has already exploded on my bed once, don't need pee on it aswel, it'd be a biohazard then! 


Amber4 said:


> Tbh I bought SMA staydown milk and I'm preying it will help!

Really hope it helps :hugs:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I have had the WORST morning, I am in need of a vent!
I get half way to work and realize my gas tank is below E and is slowing down. I make it to the gas station ONLY to realize I had left my wallet at home as I had to renew my vehicle registration last night. So I make it to school by the grace of God and no one had anyy cash to lend me to just get one measly gallon of gas! I only need one and gas is $3, but NOBODY has cash. Im not mad at them just frustrated that I am trapped at work and have no way to get home. My boss offered to drive me to the gas station and fill me up but I would feel so incredibly terrible making him go through all that!


----------



## we can't wait

TBH:

Teen parenting is SO quiet.


----------



## Amber4

Haha reading that Josie I was wondering what the problem was as having a girl I forgot boys can aim :haha:


----------



## Abby_

tinkerbelle93 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> sat monitoring Oakley have nappy off time.... on my bed :shock: scared
> 
> Make sure you put towels under him lol. The minute Oliver's nappy comes off he wees, sometimes over his own head :dohh:
> 
> I'm having a girl next time! xxClick to expand...

Dougie always manages to avoid himself, but covers everything else within range! We have more trouble with poosplosions with the nappy off. It happened today when changing him in Nandos, I swear he waits until I take his nappy off!


----------



## GirlRacer

Abby_ said:


> Dougie always manages to avoid himself, but covers everything else within range! We have more trouble with poosplosions with the nappy off. It happened today when changing him in Nandos, I swear he waits until I take his nappy off!

Ohhh dear, I can totally relate to this :haha: The other morning he'd had a leaky poosplosion whilst he was being fed and OH was changing him (me helping cos you know what blokes are like, I have to be on guard :blush:) and just as he had finished wiping and about to put the new nappy on Joshua decides to pee everywhere lol, all over OH and the bed (missing me thankfully haha). Once he was in a nice new nappy and sleepsuit he then puked all over OH and himself oooooops and OH started to get in a stress, but then Josh just gave him a big gummy smile as if to say 'oops sorry daddy don't be mad at me'.


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I'm such a bitch :(


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm shaking and scared. Just had a knock on our window and OH was gonna open the door. I said do the window as I was a bit nervous. The man was drunk and on drugs asking OH to get high with him and hang out. He said he'd recently got out of prison and OH was saying he needed to go back in to see to Brooke. Then he tried opening the window more to come in and I shit my pants. OH managed to get him out and I said if he didn't go I'd ring the police. Anyways I rang the police none emergency and police car is going around the street and I can hear a police helicopter. So scared with having Brooke here :(


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I'm shaking and scared. Just had a knock on our window and OH was gonna open the door. I said do the window as I was a bit nervous. The man was drunk and on drugs asking OH to get high with him and hang out. He said he'd recently got out of prison and OH was saying he needed to go back in to see to Brooke. Then he tried opening the window more to come in and I shit my pants. OH managed to get him out and I said if he didn't go I'd ring the police. Anyways I rang the police none emergency and police car is going around the street and I can hear a police helicopter. So scared with having Brooke here :(

That's awful! Big :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Thank you :hugs: I was shaking. Calmed a little but my heart racing :nope:


----------



## we can't wait

060509.x said:
 

> tbh I'm such a bitch :(

We all tend to be bitchy at times. :hugs:



Amber4 said:


> Tbh I'm shaking and scared. Just had a knock on our window and OH was gonna open the door. I said do the window as I was a bit nervous. The man was drunk and on drugs asking OH to get high with him and hang out. He said he'd recently got out of prison and OH was saying he needed to go back in to see to Brooke. Then he tried opening the window more to come in and I shit my pants. OH managed to get him out and I said if he didn't go I'd ring the police. Anyways I rang the police none emergency and police car is going around the street and I can hear a police helicopter. So scared with having Brooke here :(

OMG! That would absolutely terrify me! I'm glad to hear that the authorities have responded. Crazy!


----------



## samisshort

TBH I need a change up. :wacko:

I feel so bored with things, I get bored easily. I want to get my tattoo. I want a hair cut. I want new clothes. I want to lose weight and tone up. But I can't have any of this right now. :nope: I need to do something! My anti-depressants haven't began working yet.... and my OB told me to get out some more. But that's so hard, considering I exclusively breastfeed, hate pumping and I am so nervous to nurse in public (mostly because my mom tells me she thinks it's disgusting :nope:)

Would it be bad if I spent money on myself for once? Rather than buying everyone food.... I feel like I need something to help myself feel better about myself. If that makes sense.... :shrug:


----------



## beanzz

Do it, Sam! Going shopping for new clothes the other day made me feel so much better. I know you're feeling really crappy but spending some money on yourself will probably make you feel better too :) 

I was the same, I was SO scared of nursing in public but now I don't care. I find it a lot easier if I'm with someone like OH or a friend so we can laugh about it if Oakley pops off to have a look around leaving my nipple on view for everyone to see :haha: 

I wear 2 tops, a thin strappy top underneath either another strappy or a tee doing the one up one down method, then your stomach is still covered up and it's a lot less obvious what you're doing :flower: I've even had people that know I breastfeed like my dad say "omg I didn't realise you were feeding him!" when we've visited :') 

I want to change my hair aswel but I don't know if I can pull off what I want. I should just be ruthless :haha:


----------



## Abby_

:hugs:
Breastfeeding is not disgusting. Ignore your mum! 
You should treat yourself, why not buy some nice feeding tops and try nursing in public. It gets easier the more you do it. :)
Or maybe feed LO and as soon as he's done, go for a nice walk, it gets you out and tones you up! :)


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh i feel like a waste of space today. i dont know if it is my hormones or if it is really me, but im a complete bitch and i cant help it:( shouting at my partner just for sitting there and feeling like im going to punch him, im sitting upstairs away from everyone because i just dont feel myself today, feel like im going to snap at someone :|


----------



## 060509.x

TBH Me and OH really needed that talk we had last night, glad it happened.


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I might be getting a flat just round the corner! I am first on the list after emergency band! Eeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

There is a morrisons baby event on atm.just to let you know if you have one nearby. Paid £3.60 for a pack of 60 pampers simply dry nappies! I stocked up lol! Abd £35 for tommee tippee baby monitors that are meant to be about £60! X


----------



## beanzz

tbh my child tax just came through. now i feel really guilty for applying for it cos i didnt know it was this much... OH just wasnt helping with expenses though.... its aloooot of money :shock: 

I feel like a theif :haha:


----------



## Amber4

I bought them nappies today at Morrisons. Fab offer :thumbup: I also bought Minnie mouse spoons for when we wean :) cute. They have quite useful bits actually quite cheap. I love Morrison mini baby events.

About time Josie - you and Oakley deserve what you are entitled to. Make sure you spoil Oakley :D

Have my fingers crossed for you Abby :flower:

Tbh I went to baby massage today and made a friend who is only 21. She wants to meet up in the week and I'm just so excited to have a real Mummy friend my age :blush:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm still waiting for my child tax to go through! I'm do unbelievably skint :( x


----------



## beanzz

Yea right, ******* is earning £400 a WEEK. I earnt that a MONTH when I was working :growlmad: greedy bugger. Me and Oakley finally have some money to live on so I can save at the same time instead of just getting by each month. :D


----------



## Amber4

Uhh. That makes me so mad for you, seriously. Please make him cough up x


----------



## cammy

Tbh I hate the person I have become when it comes to OH. All the issues we have had has turned me into a person I don't like. 
I feel like I am two completely different people, when its just me and Alexander its perfect, but anyone else and I hate myself :S


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh, I just had an awful dream! It's not much of one but I dreamt that it was a working night for OH, he works until 10 and is usually home by 10:15ish. In my dream I was waiting and waiting, the flat was getting really creepy, he wasn't answering my calls and I looked at the clock, it was 12:30 :( 

I know, it's stupid but this is something of a nightmare to me, glad I woke up would have hated to dream up the rest of that. It felt so real :/


----------



## we can't wait

cammy said:


> Tbh I hate the person I have become when it comes to OH. All the issues we have had has turned me into a person I don't like.
> I feel like I am two completely different people, when its just me and Alexander its perfect, but anyone else and I hate myself :S

What's been going on with OH recently? Like, I remember all the nonsense he was pulling before where he was just being really distant. Is it still that? I had hoped that was getting better! :(

I still like the person you are, Bree!
:hugs:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

rhdr9193..x said:


> I'm still waiting for my child tax to go through! I'm do unbelievably skint :( x

You could be waiting a while! My partner and i moved into our home 24/10/11 and our tax credits and other benefits weren't sorted until APRIL this year! we were scrounging off our parents for money to buy supplies for the house, food, gas, electricity etc! the only good thing is that we got it all backdated, and it was a LOT :/ x


----------



## Amber4

Omg I've just lost my temper =/ We get a big shop delivered every 2 weeks from Asda and we always book the time slot 1-3pm. Every god damn week they turn up early and pretend they didn't realise. So today the delivery man turned up at 12:15 as we were returning from an appointment at the doctors. My OH had to run all the way home as we saw the van driving past us. If he wasn't with me I would of missed the shopping and he would of drove off. When I got back be was unloading it at my door and I told him to take it back and come back at my actual time slot. He drove off and tbh I don't think he is coming back with the attitude I got. £80 worth of shopping and if they refund me it'll take 3 days for me to be able to get that money for more shopping somewhere else. Wonder how they expect me to fork out another £80 from!!! ARGH. Was having a nice day till now too!


----------



## Abby_

Amber4 said:


> Omg I've just lost my temper =/ We get a big shop delivered every 2 weeks from Asda and we always book the time slot 1-3pm. Every god damn week they turn up early and pretend they didn't realise. So today the delivery man turned up at 12:15 as we were returning from an appointment at the doctors. My OH had to run all the way home as we saw the van driving past us. If he wasn't with me I would of missed the shopping and he would of drove off. When I got back be was unloading it at my door and I told him to take it back and come back at my actual time slot. He drove off and tbh I don't think he is coming back with the attitude I got. £80 worth of shopping and if they refund me it'll take 3 days for me to be able to get that money for more shopping somewhere else. Wonder how they expect me to fork out another £80 from!!! ARGH. Was having a nice day till now too!

That's crap! I would complain, a lot. Find out which local store delivers to you then storm down there and make a big fuss. At Sainsbury's, if someone would have done that, they would have given a gift card to apologise. :D


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Omg I've just lost my temper =/ We get a big shop delivered every 2 weeks from Asda and we always book the time slot 1-3pm. Every god damn week they turn up early and pretend they didn't realise. So today the delivery man turned up at 12:15 as we were returning from an appointment at the doctors. My OH had to run all the way home as we saw the van driving past us. If he wasn't with me I would of missed the shopping and he would of drove off. When I got back be was unloading it at my door and I told him to take it back and come back at my actual time slot. He drove off and tbh I don't think he is coming back with the attitude I got. £80 worth of shopping and if they refund me it'll take 3 days for me to be able to get that money for more shopping somewhere else. Wonder how they expect me to fork out another £80 from!!! ARGH. Was having a nice day till now too!

This is the only bad thing about ASDA. They're cheaper than others. OH works in Sainsbury's and said our shop at ASDA is cheaper than Sainsbury's even with his discount!


----------



## Amber4

I've rang and spoke 4 times. I'm getting all my frozen, fresh and some others resent out as when the driver came back he slammed our shopping at the floor, refused to speak to us and was just plain rude. Alot of stuff got damaged and all my foods were defrosted so weren't safe to keep. Getting a partial refund too! I would love to shop at Tesco but like you said Asda is just so much cheaper and works out better for our shopping budget.


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I am very pleased our car passed its MOT but not so pleased that I'm having to fork out for 2 new tyres :/ ah well..

Joshua is doing really well and I'm pleased with him. Hes chatting away a lot more now and we get the odd smiles where we think he recognises us which I'm thrilled about!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

kimberleyrobx said:


> rhdr9193..x said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my child tax to go through! I'm do unbelievably skint :( x
> 
> You could be waiting a while! My partner and i moved into our home 24/10/11 and our tax credits and other benefits weren't sorted until APRIL this year! we were scrounging off our parents for money to buy supplies for the house, food, gas, electricity etc! the only good thing is that we got it all backdated, and it was a LOT :/ xClick to expand...

Oh great! We aren't struggling to the point of borrowing money but OHs income is just so unpredictable so it really would help to know we can afford to pay rent and bills.x


----------



## Amber4

Give them a ring. My tax credits was sorted within 3 weeks of applying x


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, Dougie and I have just woken up from an afternoon nap. I haven't had a day time nap in weeks! :')


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I feel so bad for OH. His friend dropped him home from college, 20 minutes before he leaves for work, so he didn't have time to eat! I feel bad sitting here eating a pizza!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

tbh Oliver is growing way too fast! I was looking back at pictures and videos of him from newborn and i cant remember him being that small. xx


----------



## Sparkes

Hey fellow teen mamas! How are we all doing?? x


----------



## beanzz

Sat watching the countdown on eBay waiting to make my move :haha:


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh, I'm glad I'm finally starting to properly enjoy being a mama. I think my medication is kicked in helping my moods. I'm pleased OH has finished college for the summer too. He'll be going in on monday just till noon to finish off something to do with brakes (he's doing mechanics). Its good cos we'll have the summer together and he seems so good with Joshua so I'll have extra help which is always a bonus :)


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Sat watching the countdown on eBay waiting to make my move :haha:

I've bought so much crap I didn't need because I love the thrill of the last second bids! :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I can't believe how much Alice has grown since birth. Looking back at the photos, she was *TINY*. I want my tiny baby back! :cry:

Although I'm glad she's finally getting into 0-3 month size. :happydance:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh Brooke just had an 8oz bottle and gone to bed fab! Made up!! She cried for a few mins so picked her up and she burped, so put her back and she fell straight to sleep! I love this new milk :D I also emptied Brooke's wardrobe of 0-3 clothes and I can't bare to sell them or throw them away. Is it strange I wanna keep them incase I have another girl even though that won't be for years :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Tbh Brooke just had an 8oz bottle and gone to bed fab! Made up!! She cried for a few mins so picked her up and she burped, so put her back and she fell straight to sleep! I love this new milk :D I also emptied Brooke's wardrobe of 0-3 clothes and I can't bare to sell them or throw them away. Is it strange I wanna keep them incase I have another girl even though that won't be for years :dohh:

I'm planning on keeping Alice's clothes just in case! You never know! Plus, my next LO probably won't be for another 2-3 years! :haha: 

Also that is amazing that Brooke has drank so much!


----------



## Amber4

Haha same. Plus in mine and OH family it's always girls first then boys lol. They are so cute though, hardly worn and cost a lot haha :)


----------



## 060509.x

My family is full of girls! I'd be so shocked if I actually had a boy!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I am desperate for me and OH to get along like we used to... :( we barely see eachother and I know this might sound horrid but I'd love for Oliver to sleep more than 3 hours on a night so we can just cuddle and wake up together! :/ x


----------



## rhdr9193..x

And it's nearly a year since my grandad died and I miss him so much :( I wish he could have met Oliver :( x


----------



## we can't wait

060509.x said:


> TBH I can't believe how much Alice has grown since birth. Looking back at the photos, she was *TINY*. I want my tiny baby back! :cry:
> 
> Although I'm glad she's finally getting into 0-3 month size. :happydance:

It goes by SO quickly. My five pounder is now TWENTY pounds! :shock:
Take tons of pics and enjoy every moment!



rhdr9193..x said:


> Tbh I am desperate for me and OH to get along like we used to... :( we barely see eachother and I know this might sound horrid but I'd love for Oliver to sleep more than 3 hours on a night so we can just cuddle and wake up together! :/ x

It's not horrible. It's actually really understandable. Babies change the dynamics in a relationship. It's completely normal to fell more emotionally and physically needy with your OH. Give it some time! LO will STTN soon & you'll have more cuddle time. Hang in there! :hugs:



rhdr9193..x said:


> And it's nearly a year since my grandad died and I miss him so much :( I wish he could have met Oliver :( x

I'm sorry for your loss! I'm positive your grandad would have adored Oliver!
:hugs:


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I never thought I'd feel at home again in our little house since having Joshua. I felt so shit the first few weeks and I'm glad that's worn off! I finally feel happy to be a little family with OH and Joshy. I wish I hadn't felt so bad when I first had him but so glad I accepted help and admitted how I was feeling. I'm seriously considering doing something where I can give support to other ladies feeling down after birth and reassurance..
I can't wait to our little holiday in France for 2 weeks in August! It's going to be lovely :)


----------



## Amber4

Tbh since sorting Brooke's reflux and eating problems I feel like a new Mummy :flow:

Any of you girls who baby wear might be able to help me - on eBay last week I bought a baby bjorn carrier (I wanted one and didn't do much research so not sure how good it is) but it came today and the label says "baby Dan" is this a baby bjorn carrier or not? I'm a little confused as whether she's sent what she says she was selling. Hope that makes sense! Also no instructions and can't understand how to use it :dohh: xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh all i want to do these past few days is scoff my face and sleep. I am so tired during the day and feeling sick, which makes me eat a lot of crap to make myself feel better but it makes me feel worse, and all i can take is paracetamol! why do we do this to ourselves? :(


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I have a baby bjorn, which says baby bjorn on it lol. Mine you put it on like a backpack over your shoulders,then clip the base in, then put baby in, pull the back up over baby's back, then slot the sides into two clip things. Ones blue and ones red. Then there is a newborn head support which snaps on which is good when thy sleep. Might not haw made any sense there lol x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Amber4 said:


> Tbh since sorting Brooke's reflux and eating problems I feel like a new Mummy :flow:
> 
> Any of you girls who baby wear might be able to help me - on eBay last week I bought a baby bjorn carrier (I wanted one and didn't do much research so not sure how good it is) but it came today and the label says "baby Dan" is this a baby bjorn carrier or not? I'm a little confused as whether she's sent what she says she was selling. Hope that makes sense! Also no instructions and can't understand how to use it :dohh: xx

Im not sure, i have a baby bjorn bouncer chair (AMAZING thing i have ever bought) and it says baby bjorn on it if thats any help lol x


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I can't stop thinking about food! :( soooo bad I'm constantly wanting food grrrr.


----------



## Amber4

Thanks girls. It isn't a baby bjorn. She said she didn't realise. Yeah right! Sending it back when refund goes through.

So it's a choice between a mei tai or Victoria lady sling now? Recommendations? Xx


----------



## Abby_

I have a Victoria sling lady stretchy wrap. I love it! They're nice and cheap too. I'd defo recommend it. :)


----------



## Amber4

They were really good price like £15 then PP :thumbup: is it easy to get LO in and attached? Btw I get epidural pain still does it strain your back? Xx


----------



## Abby_

Well you kind of slide LO in. It's so comfortable! You have to make sure it's tied tight or you'll notice LO going lower and lower down your body, still safe obviously, but then it starts to ache a bit.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I feel kinda weird that OH's mother rewashed our clothes while I was over my mothers and hung them all up to dry. I asked OH not to let her do it again, think I annoyed him :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

She rewashed them after you'd just done them? Um, why?! Seems like kind of a waste of time to redo someone else's washing! :wacko:

TBH, Aria stuck her toes in the Atlantic Ocean for the first time today! :cloud9:


----------



## 060509.x

I have no idea! I think it's weird! OH obviously doesn't think that there's anything wrong with it! He asked her something about the washing machine apparently and she redid them! 

Tbh it makes me feel invaded and as if she thinks I can't do it myself.


----------



## beanzz

^ that is weird! And wasting water/electricity on a pointless wash :dohh:
____
Tbh I really wanna take Oakley swimming but not on my own. Noone will come, I've been nagging for days :(


----------



## rhdr9193..x

beanzz said:


> ^ that is weird! And wasting water/electricity on a pointless wash :dohh:
> ____
> Tbh I really wanna take Oakley swimming but not on my own. Noone will come, I've been nagging for days :(

I'm taking Oliver on Friday with one of my friends who's LO is 2 days older,do you have a friend with a baby who would go with you? C


----------



## Amber4

I wanna take Brooke swimming again but it is a lot of hassle imo! I'd defo take a friend though or family because going alone would be kinda impossible. When I went I went with Damon and my Mum. One of us got out and then the other grabbed Brooke in a towel. I had to dress her freezing cold in my wet clothes to avoid her getting cold. The changing rooms were cold, then she wanted feeding so I had to get dressed asap. If you do go make sure you go to one with warm water as Brooke was shivering near the end. Also ask if they do family rooms and good facilities for babies. Not trying to put you off though as she did like it xx


----------



## Lissa3120

beanzz said:


> ^ that is weird! And wasting water/electricity on a pointless wash :dohh:
> ____
> Tbh I really wanna take Oakley swimming but not on my own. Noone will come, I've been nagging for days :(

I go swimming quite a bit on my own (only with one though which is usually baby boy atm but it alternates providing i can get my mum to watch baby boy on the side line, but if im taking him, i do it completely on my own like travel and everything whilst she is at nursery) and its great fun, once you've done it once it isn't as daunting. 

although i took my daughter a few weeks back and she went to get a float, so the suuuuper hot life guard helped her, he asked her what her name was (being friendly) and she replied with "my names gorgeous..." :dohh: i was proud of her but sooo embarrassed too. 

i also take them both swimming with my mum or our young mums group. 

:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, i am so pissed off with my pushchair, the silvercross 3d. LO is only just 2 months and has already outgrown the 'pram' part of it. I am not ready for him to lie flat in the stroller function facing away from me. :(
Trying to search online to see if i can return it. :(


----------



## beanzz

^ That's one of the reasons I've just bought a Quinny Buzz! Oakley fills the carrycot completely and I hate him being in the car seat too much but the only other option is to face away from me :sad1: I know he'll want to see the world when he's bigger but for now I want to be able to see him and chat to him still!


----------



## beanzz

rhdr9193..x said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> ^ that is weird! And wasting water/electricity on a pointless wash :dohh:
> ____
> Tbh I really wanna take Oakley swimming but not on my own. Noone will come, I've been nagging for days :(
> 
> I'm taking Oliver on Friday with one of my friends who's LO is 2 days older,do you have a friend with a baby who would go with you? CClick to expand...

I have a few friends that have babies and OHs SIL... But their babies haven't had their first lot of injections yet so they wont take them :/ 

Once they have I hope they'll come with :D


----------



## Amber4

Babies can go without vaccinations. Click here Obviously if they wanna wait then of course that's their choice :flower:


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> ^ That's one of the reasons I've just bought a Quinny Buzz! Oakley fills the carrycot completely and I hate him being in the car seat too much but the only other option is to face away from me :sad1: I know he'll want to see the world when he's bigger but for now I want to be able to see him and chat to him still!

It's terrible, i tried him when it was as the stroller and he looked so uncomforable!
He's only 10 weeks old! It's meant to last until 6 months!
I've just emailed a snotty complaint to silvercross. Next step will be storming down to babiesrus. :growlmad:


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> Babies can go without vaccinations. Click here Obviously if they wanna wait then of course that's their choice :flower:

I might let them know and see if they change their mind, thanks :flower:


Abby_ said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> ^ That's one of the reasons I've just bought a Quinny Buzz! Oakley fills the carrycot completely and I hate him being in the car seat too much but the only other option is to face away from me :sad1: I know he'll want to see the world when he's bigger but for now I want to be able to see him and chat to him still!
> 
> It's terrible, i tried him when it was as the stroller and he looked so uncomforable!
> He's only 10 weeks old! It's meant to last until 6 months!
> I've just emailed a snotty complaint to silvercross. Next step will be storming down to babiesrus. :growlmad:Click to expand...

That's an outrage! mine didnt say how long it was meant to last for, Id give them abuse like you if it was meant to last til 6 months!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh i took my 10 month old to see the singing kettle today and i loved it more than she did definitely going back in december!


----------



## Amber4

kimberleyrobx said:


> tbh i took my 10 month old to see the singing kettle today and i loved it more than she did definitely going back in december!

Congratulations on baby #2!! I'm sure you were saying the other day you were hoping for a bfp xx

Tbh I am broody but know we need to wait till Brooke is about 2. Everyone seems to be getting pregnant now I'm not lol x


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I feel like I'll never be able to dtd again without it feeling like there's something in there blocking OH entry! (sorry if TMI) It's making me sad, as I love feeling and being close to OH like that.


----------



## amygwen

060509.x said:


> Tbh I feel like I'll never be able to dtd again without it feeling like there's something in there blocking OH entry! (sorry if TMI) It's making me sad, as I love feeling and being close to OH like that.

Sorry you're having a hard time DTD. :hugs:

It didn't feel "normal" to me after LO was born until 1 year PP. The only thing that helped with DTD and making it easier was lube and having sex a lot. I feel so bad for OH now that I think about it because we probably only had sex 6-8 times in the year after LO was born.


----------



## beanzz

I'm still too scared to have sex again. :shock:


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> ^ That's one of the reasons I've just bought a Quinny Buzz! Oakley fills the carrycot completely and I hate him being in the car seat too much but the only other option is to face away from me :sad1: I know he'll want to see the world when he's bigger but for now I want to be able to see him and chat to him still!
> 
> It's terrible, i tried him when it was as the stroller and he looked so uncomforable!
> He's only 10 weeks old! It's meant to last until 6 months!
> I've just emailed a snotty complaint to silvercross. Next step will be storming down to babiesrus. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> That's an outrage! mine didnt say how long it was meant to last for, Id give them abuse like you if it was meant to last til 6 months!Click to expand...

Yup, on the kiddicare website there is a demo video of it and the woman says it'll fit your baby until 6 months, or until they outgrow it. I would understand if he was 4 months and had outgrown it, but he can't even hold his head up properly yet!
It has given me a good excuse to find a new one, spending all my time reading reviews...i feel pregnant again!


----------



## GirlRacer

Abby_ said:


> Yup, on the kiddicare website there is a demo video of it and the woman says it'll fit your baby until 6 months, or until they outgrow it. I would understand if he was 4 months and had outgrown it, but he can't even hold his head up properly yet!
> It has given me a good excuse to find a new one, spending all my time reading reviews...i feel pregnant again!

I've got a Britax B smart and basically you can have the carrycot on it or put a britax carseat on it instead and then there's a pushchair bit that can lie flat (suitable from newborn) which can face forwards (when they're older) or face towards you when they're little. It might be a bit bigger than some prams but I love it cos he can face towards me without being in the carrycot and needing to take a carry cot everywhere!


----------



## Abby_

GirlRacer said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Yup, on the kiddicare website there is a demo video of it and the woman says it'll fit your baby until 6 months, or until they outgrow it. I would understand if he was 4 months and had outgrown it, but he can't even hold his head up properly yet!
> It has given me a good excuse to find a new one, spending all my time reading reviews...i feel pregnant again!
> 
> I've got a Britax B smart and basically you can have the carrycot on it or put a britax carseat on it instead and then there's a pushchair bit that can lie flat (suitable from newborn) which can face forwards (when they're older) or face towards you when they're little. It might be a bit bigger than some prams but I love it cos he can face towards me without being in the carrycot and needing to take a carry cot everywhere!Click to expand...

I quite like the B smart, i already have the B mobile just to use with my car seat. I'm torn between the Quinny buzz and Babystyle Oyster atm!


----------



## Sparkes

The bugaboo chameleon carrycot is huge!!


----------



## GirlRacer

Abby_ said:


> I quite like the B smart, i already have the B mobile just to use with my car seat. I'm torn between the Quinny buzz and Babystyle Oyster atm!

Ooo I nearly went for the Oyster - it was either that or the B smart and I ended up going for B smart cuz I liked the way the car seat fitted on it etc plus I got a really good deal for it at the time on bambinodirect.com which I think is a good site :) 
I love the colours of the oyster though! x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Abby_ said:


> Tbh, i am so pissed off with my pushchair, the silvercross 3d. LO is only just 2 months and has already outgrown the 'pram' part of it. I am not ready for him to lie flat in the stroller function facing away from me. :(
> Trying to search online to see if i can return it. :(

same problem here when i bought a silver cross for my daughter, she had outgrown it when she was four months, ended up buying three different prams! x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

060509.x said:


> Tbh I feel like I'll never be able to dtd again without it feeling like there's something in there blocking OH entry! (sorry if TMI) It's making me sad, as I love feeling and being close to OH like that.

sorry to hear that! my partner and i DTD 3 weeks after emily was born, we were at a wedding reception and got very drunk, came home and i was feeling dareful lol, if it wasnt for the drink, i'd have told him no chance! although im so glad we did it, felt like the first time all over again, only a lot better lol x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Amber4 said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> tbh i took my 10 month old to see the singing kettle today and i loved it more than she did definitely going back in december!
> 
> Congratulations on baby #2!! I'm sure you were saying the other day you were hoping for a bfp xx
> 
> Tbh I am broody but know we need to wait till Brooke is about 2. Everyone seems to be getting pregnant now I'm not lol xClick to expand...

thanks very much! yeah we got pregnant first try lol, i am so glad as im very impatient! x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh i dont feel like myself today. i woke up in the worst mood ever and i kept screaming at OH. it got to the point that he was pissing me off just by talking to me or asking me a question. i buggered off to bed and slept for an hour. felt a lot better when i woke up but now i just feel guilty, he doesnt deserve that:(


----------



## Abby_

GirlRacer said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> I quite like the B smart, i already have the B mobile just to use with my car seat. I'm torn between the Quinny buzz and Babystyle Oyster atm!
> 
> Ooo I nearly went for the Oyster - it was either that or the B smart and I ended up going for B smart cuz I liked the way the car seat fitted on it etc plus I got a really good deal for it at the time on bambinodirect.com which I think is a good site :)
> I love the colours of the oyster though! xClick to expand...

I love all the different colours!! And i think it is compatible with the Britax carseat. 



kimberleyrobx said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, i am so pissed off with my pushchair, the silvercross 3d. LO is only just 2 months and has already outgrown the 'pram' part of it. I am not ready for him to lie flat in the stroller function facing away from me. :(
> Trying to search online to see if i can return it. :(
> 
> same problem here when i bought a silver cross for my daughter, she had outgrown it when she was four months, ended up buying three different prams! xClick to expand...

I contacted Silvercross and they said because i didn't buy directly with them they can't offer a refund but to go to babiesrus and say I've contacted them. So hopefully i'll get my money back!


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I think Alice is ill :(

She's been a bit grizzly, her temperature is a little higher than usual and she's spitting up a lot of milk after feeds. She's still been happy and smiling though so I don't think it's bad.


----------



## beanzz

tbh I'm so sick of Oakley's eczema :cry: I just want to cry when it gets bad. the Oilatum that the doctors gave us was working then all of a sudden his skin started to break now he's got weeping sores all over him. :cry:


----------



## cammy

tbh I don't think I have lost any weight since 6 weeks pp :(


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I want a new back. Mine is destroyed :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I feel so bad for Alice. I was right, she has a cold. It's her first one! She woke up this morning at 5am, which is unusual for her these days, she sounded like she could barely breath and was coughing.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Yeyy so happy! Tax credits ate coming through on thursday! I can afford to live again! Just in time for the next sale! X


----------



## Rhio92

beanzz said:


> tbh I'm so sick of Oakley's eczema :cry: I just want to cry when it gets bad. the Oilatum that the doctors gave us was working then all of a sudden his skin started to break now he's got weeping sores all over him. :cry:

:hugs: Connor's got eczema, breaks my heart when he's siting there tearing at his skin :( x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am finally in an okay place now. Things are...working out. Taking time off here got me to do the things I needed to, I applied to the college and start at the end of this month, I am looking for work, and we might have a two-house lot to rent soon so me and FOB can have seperate places but it won't be hard for Devlin to go back and forth.


----------



## MumToBe2012

Tbh I feel happy. My baby got weighed for the first time since birth today and she hasn't lost any weight but put it on :) So proud of her :cloud9:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm glad Alice is almost better, but not happy she's shared her germs :haha: OH and I are starting to feel ill now!


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm so depressed about my weight now. It all dropped off really quick after giving birth and I even lost some. Now I'm a big fat cow, heffer! I started the pill 2 months ago and I'm not sure if that's contributing to it? I don't eat much during the day but I'm making an effort to try eat 3 meals a day. Usually when Brooke's in bed I'll graze as I'm just chilling out but I know that's bad :dohh: OH doesn't care at all but I wanna look good for him. Sad as this sounds I wanna be a "MILF" lol :blush: not just some fat blob :( Uhh! 

Xx


----------



## 060509.x

^ I know how you feel. A week or so After giving birth Im pretty sure my stomach was flatter than ever. Now I feel like I've gained weight, I feel like a chunk. OH says I'm sexy but tbh I feel like he's just trying to make me feel better. 

I've got the implant and I feel like its stopping me from losing the last 7lbs!


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh, 6 week check went pretty well. :)
First Joshua was seen by the health visitor who was lovely and he now weighs 10lbs 14oz! Can't beleive it and hes doing fine too. The doctor saw him and checked him over and she said he's a very happy healthy baby which I'm pleased with :) he's full of cold at the mo though which I hate seeing him suffer with but the doctor didn't seem worried so that's good!
I saw the nurse who was lovely and she spoke to me about contraception and has given me some info on Mirena IUD and I'm seriously considering that. I have to wait till my period starts to get it inserted which I'm not looking forward to but once its in all should be good I'm hoping..!
I really can't wait until Joshua starts sleeping longer stretches at night really cos at the mo he seems to want to chat and coo after his 3-4am feed and we're soo tired then. xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Going swimming in an hour! Wish mr luck x


----------



## Amber4

Enjoy swimming :flow: x


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I can't believe my sister is engaged for like the forth time! So annoyed. Thought she'd learnt from her mistakes. She's only turning 18 on Monday!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

He absolutely loved it! He's such a little water baby! X


----------



## 060509.x

I'm so jealous, I wish I could take Alice swimming! 
Stupid period. :dohh:


----------



## Amber4

Aww :D Brooke loves water so much too :flower:

Tbh my period is so light this month compared to last month. I hare using the pill and so scared I'll end up pregnant soon :nope:


----------



## Sparkes

060509.x said:


> Tbh I can't believe my sister is engaged for like the forth time! So annoyed. Thought she'd learnt from her mistakes. She's only turning 18 on Monday!

What :shock: . Can I take her to meet my mother? Please.


----------



## 060509.x

Sparkes said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't believe my sister is engaged for like the forth time! So annoyed. Thought she'd learnt from her mistakes. She's only turning 18 on Monday!
> 
> What :shock: . Can I take her to meet my mother? Please.Click to expand...

Go ahead :haha:
Girls insane.


----------



## Sparkes

060509.x said:


> Sparkes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't believe my sister is engaged for like the forth time! So annoyed. Thought she'd learnt from her mistakes. She's only turning 18 on Monday!
> 
> What :shock: . Can I take her to meet my mother? Please.Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead :haha:
> Girls insane.Click to expand...

My mom thinks I'm nuts haha :dohh:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I think I'm going to officially be done with FOB :cry:


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh, mum & dad minded dad last night whilst me and OH went out for a meal together. We chatted which was nice cuz we'd had a massive argument night before last as Joshua has had a horrible cold and not sleeping well and we got very stressed out with things. We stayed at mum and dads but they had him in the night so we could catch up on some sleep and have a bit more time together. We :sex: for the first time since Joshua and I must admit I was expecting it to really hurt but it was actually fine and really good :blush: :) I'm pleased with how it went, going to get the mirena when my period comes I think.. I'm a bit worried about falling pregnant as we're not ready for number 2 yet! 

I also can't believe Joshua is 6 weeks old tomorrow! x


----------



## amygwen

I'm soo annoyed.

My OH and I have been really watching our money because we literally don't have much to spend on things outside of necessities (bills, groceries, gas money, etc). Yesterday we ran out of milk before I went to work and I asked him to walk across the street to gas station to pick up milk, he was so rude and was like "Where am I supposed to get money for that?" So I went to buy it. Then after I left for work he asked his friend if he could buy a "g". WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE? GRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I think Alice has been teething recently, only really realised when I added it all up. 

Also I'm amused atm, she's in her Moses basket kicking in her sleep and it's rocking! :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I'm so happy right now :) I just learned I'm getting 3000 from the government as back pay from splitting with fob and because I didn't make enough money last year. I can actually afford to move out of my parents house because I have first and last months rent now. Plus my baby bonus went up to 759 +200 a month which means it went up 477 dollars a monthas I was getting 282 + 200 a month. I'm actually so happy i could cry


----------



## Amber4

That's fab! Extra money is fab when you really need it :flower:

Tbh I'm sick of how much hair I'm still losing :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I am chuffed! My period has come to an end after 6 weeks! Don't know how it's going to last though obviously with the implant things are going to be unpredictable! Gonna live it up :haha:


----------



## beanzz

tbh I really regret getting the iBooks app. I've read 4 books in almost a week. Its just too easy to read wherever I am! :dohh:


----------



## Sparkes

I have a facebook stalker! yay!


----------



## Amber4

Just got that app. What you been reading? :)


----------



## beanzz

So far read "the boy who sneaks in my bedroom window", "easy", "beautiful disaster" and just finished one called "providence" now reading it's sequel "requiem" :haha: I need to stop reading!


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I had fun tonight. It's my sister's birthday, and we went up. We took Alice down, but after a while OH took her back up my to my aunt's n uncle's so I was without her for an hour, maybe more? I enjoyed, I didn't drink anything at all, but I enjoyed just talking with my brother and his girlfriend! Never met a 14 year old so polite :haha:


----------



## beanzz

my mum took Oakley to walk the dog with her and I didn't freak out the whole time :) I proud of myself haha my mum is dying for me to let her have him to herself for a few hours


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Well done Josie! Well I'm having fun this morning, Mr Blooms Nursery! Anyone else find him strangely attractive? Haha x


----------



## Amber4

Well done Josie. :)

Tbh I'm so fed up of Brooke being ill AND me then catching it too!!! Uhh


----------



## 060509.x

Hope you and Brooke are better soon!

Here, it's become a vicious circle. Alice was ill, she passed it on to OH and I. Then she got ill again, and now I seem to be getting it again :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Thank you! :flower: it's horrible! Since having Brooke my immune system is a load of crap! We had upset bellies the other week and now it's colds. Brooke sounds like a barking dog along with a man voice coz her throats sore :haha: x


----------



## 060509.x

I'm the same! My immune system sucks now compared to before, I mean I rarely got ill, maybe once a year! x


----------



## veganmama

not looking forward to a 3 hour flight with a very easily bored 5 month old :shock:


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh, I am feeling a refreshed mumma today! Joshua had his last bottle at 9:30ish last night and then slept from about 10ish until 6am this morning! Could not believe it :) soo happy. A night of sleep meant me and OH weren't arguing and fighting like we usually do when sleep deprived at night! I know I'll sound soooo greedy saying this but I just want this to last! :haha:

Finally decided we'll treat ourselves as we've been very good with money and we've ordered an iPad, coming on Thursday, can't wait!


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm so tired. I went to bed earlier than usual last night, but felt worse today. I just wish I could sleep forever!


----------



## beanzz

urgh cant sleep again. Someone have a baby that needs feeding? Mine is so lazy and I need a night feed or 2 to save me from boredom :haha:


----------



## GirlRacer

Lol Josie you could've fed Joshua for me at 4am :haha: xx

Tbh I am in love with my iPad. Cya laptop!! Haha. Just not sure how to go about getting my piccies of Joshua on there (I have got millions, I'm very snap happy with him!) xxx


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, it's sunny outside and I just heard seagulls and now I want to be at the seaside!!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm miserable :nope:
I can't stop thinking about everything that happened with Jason, especially when he was critically ill, and without my OH here I'm just so down :cry:


----------



## Abby_

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm miserable :nope:
> I can't stop thinking about everything that happened with Jason, especially when he was critically ill, and without my OH here I'm just so down :cry:

You were amazing when Jason was in hospital. :hugs:
When does your OH get back? Maybe try baby groups/see friends to distract yourself? :flow:


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I dunno what's wrong with me, Joshua is almost 7 weeks old and already I find myself feeling a weird hint of jealousy when someone announces theyre pregnant?!! What? I'm not ready for number 2 though, want to enjoy joshy being a baby.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh Im fed up of all the drama that seems to hover around my sister. I care about her obviously but its really pissing me off now.


----------



## ClairAye

Abby_ said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm miserable :nope:
> I can't stop thinking about everything that happened with Jason, especially when he was critically ill, and without my OH here I'm just so down :cry:
> 
> You were amazing when Jason was in hospital. :hugs:
> When does your OH get back? Maybe try baby groups/see friends to distract yourself? :flow:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:
He'll be back in 5 weeks :nope:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh since getting an epidural my back has been sore and today I was hanging washing on the radiator and my back just got this massive pain - OH had to grab me quick as I could barely stand. I can't sit or stand without being in agony. I can barely move :cry: OH has to do everything for Brooke too! Uhh


----------



## 060509.x

^ Have you spoken to a doctor? Maybe you should visit them, they might be able to give you something to ease the pain? I've heard such a bad things about the epidural, so glad I didn't have one! Hope you feel better soon! :flower:


----------



## Amber4

I'll hopefully get an appointment tomorrow. I'm in such agony :cry:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

F*****g family! They dont even deserve to be called that! I'm seriously so pissed off, upset. My aunty and her kids are seriously awful! I can't even be arsed with them! My cousin said she would visit after Oliver was born, 13 weeks later and she still hasn't been! And she lives in the same town! Then has the cheek to have a huge argument down the phone at me about our grandparents, who might I add she never sees, me, my mum dad sister and brother, my OH,DS and OHs son are the only people who make an effort! Arghh sorry rant over x


----------



## ClairAye

Amber4 said:


> I'll hopefully get an appointment tomorrow. I'm in such agony :cry:

:hugs:
I feel your pain! I have to bath Jason on my own with OH going away and it almost puts me to tears :cry:


----------



## Amber4

ClairAye said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> I'll hopefully get an appointment tomorrow. I'm in such agony :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> I feel your pain! I have to bath Jason on my own with OH going away and it almost puts me to tears :cry:Click to expand...

Omgosh :hugs: Poor you! I don't even think I could bath Brooke with the pain I'm in. :cry: xx


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I'm so upset I'm shaking and bawling and I'm all alone


----------



## Amber4

lizardbreath said:


> Tbh I'm so upset I'm shaking and bawling and I'm all alone

Massive :hugs: xx

Hope things are okay :flower:


----------



## lizardbreath

Amber4 said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so upset I'm shaking and bawling and I'm all alone
> 
> Massive :hugs: xx
> 
> Hope things are okay :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks fob and me got in a massive fight tonight and he threatened to take me to court and said I was a horrible person and I've never thought about what's best for the girls as if I've kept it so fair he's just pissy because I won't change our schedule until august 5 which is what we signed in our agreement.


----------



## beanzz

This time last year I found out I was pregnant and quit smoking :) and OH's mum told us we were ruining our lives. it took months for me to talk to her. 

This time she's called my son a demented dwarf cos of his little pirate costume :gun: his side of the family are so rubbish anyway but now saying nasty things like that? Was just a bit of fun! Cuter than adults doing fancy dress stupid cow


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> This time last year I found out I was pregnant and quit smoking :) and OH's mum told us we were ruining our lives. it took months for me to talk to her.
> 
> This time she's called my son a demented dwarf cos of his little pirate costume :gun: his side of the family are so rubbish anyway but now saying nasty things like that? Was just a bit of fun! Cuter than adults doing fancy dress stupid cow

That's awful! My OH's mother was terrible when she found out I was pregnant. Shouting abuse at OH about it, and about me. Luckily though, she's come around. I'm sorry your OH's mum is being a cow!


----------



## Amber4

lizardbreath said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so upset I'm shaking and bawling and I'm all alone
> 
> Massive :hugs: xx
> 
> Hope things are okay :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks fob and me got in a massive fight tonight and he threatened to take me to court and said I was a horrible person and I've never thought about what's best for the girls as if I've kept it so fair he's just pissy because I won't change our schedule until august 5 which is what we signed in our agreement.Click to expand...

If you have a signed agreement then don't worry! That is his problem not yours! :hugs: don't let him upset you :flow: you love your girls and are thinking of them!


----------



## beanzz

060509.x said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> This time last year I found out I was pregnant and quit smoking :) and OH's mum told us we were ruining our lives. it took months for me to talk to her.
> 
> This time she's called my son a demented dwarf cos of his little pirate costume :gun: his side of the family are so rubbish anyway but now saying nasty things like that? Was just a bit of fun! Cuter than adults doing fancy dress stupid cow
> 
> That's awful! My OH's mother was terrible when she found out I was pregnant. Shouting abuse at OH about it, and about me. Luckily though, she's come around. I'm sorry your OH's mum is being a cow!Click to expand...

What is it about MIL's :dohh: they just feel the need to be so annoying. Glad yours has come round, I thought mine had. I hate the word "demented" it's horrible. :sad1:


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> This time last year I found out I was pregnant and quit smoking :) and OH's mum told us we were ruining our lives. it took months for me to talk to her.
> 
> This time she's called my son a demented dwarf cos of his little pirate costume :gun: his side of the family are so rubbish anyway but now saying nasty things like that? Was just a bit of fun! Cuter than adults doing fancy dress stupid cow
> 
> That's awful! My OH's mother was terrible when she found out I was pregnant. Shouting abuse at OH about it, and about me. Luckily though, she's come around. I'm sorry your OH's mum is being a cow!Click to expand...
> 
> What is it about MIL's :dohh: they just feel the need to be so annoying. Glad yours has come round, I thought mine had. I hate the word "demented" it's horrible. :sad1:Click to expand...

I don't know how anyone can be so mean to a baby. You just don't say things like that! :/


----------



## veganmama

beanzz said:


> This time last year I found out I was pregnant and quit smoking :) and OH's mum told us we were ruining our lives. it took months for me to talk to her.
> 
> This time she's called my son a demented dwarf cos of his little pirate costume :gun: his side of the family are so rubbish anyway but now saying nasty things like that? Was just a bit of fun! Cuter than adults doing fancy dress stupid cow

:shock: is she blind by any chance? oakley looked adorable in his pirate costume!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm becoming a freak about checking Jason's breathing :nope: It's awful!


----------



## Amber4

^^ I still do! Even have a breathing monitor that has an alarm if she stops :dohh:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Oliver is so upset after his jabs :( he's had Calpin but had a huge crying fit earlier,it sounded like he was in so much pain,broke my heart:( x


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm becoming a freak about checking Jason's breathing :nope: It's awful!

i check to see if Alice is breathing all the time!


----------



## rebeccalouise

060509.x said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm becoming a freak about checking Jason's breathing :nope: It's awful!
> 
> i check to see if Alice is breathing all the time!Click to expand...

I'm the exact same with Amelia! :dohh: x


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I've given up trying to lose baby weight :blush: I love my food too much and these blooming tablets are making me wanna graze at everything I see :shrug:


----------



## ClairAye

rebeccalouise said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm becoming a freak about checking Jason's breathing :nope: It's awful!
> 
> i check to see if Alice is breathing all the time!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the exact same with Amelia! :dohh: xClick to expand...

He's picked up another infetion that's effecting his breathing :nope: I'm a huge paranoid wreck :wacko:


----------



## 060509.x

I shaking right now, everything that's happened with my sister has happened again 2 days ago, and it's only now hitting me because a girl wrote a facebook status about it. I don't know if I'm angry or upset, or a mix of things.

I must be the only person who hasn't told my sister my mind yet, and it's killing me. I don't want to, because I just know what will happen. I'm gonna end up exploding on her though like the other week... ARGH. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## rebeccalouise

ClairAye said:


> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm becoming a freak about checking Jason's breathing :nope: It's awful!
> 
> i check to see if Alice is breathing all the time!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the exact same with Amelia! :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> He's picked up another infetion that's effecting his breathing :nope: I'm a huge paranoid wreck :wacko:Click to expand...

oh hun, I hope he gets better soon :hugs: you've been through so much! :flow: x


----------



## ClairAye

rebeccalouise said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm becoming a freak about checking Jason's breathing :nope: It's awful!
> 
> i check to see if Alice is breathing all the time!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the exact same with Amelia! :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> He's picked up another infetion that's effecting his breathing :nope: I'm a huge paranoid wreck :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> oh hun, I hope he gets better soon :hugs: you've been through so much! :flow: xClick to expand...

Same :nope:
But we can't escape the hospitals until he's a teenager :cry:

P.s. I see you got the photo done then! It's cute! Amelia is just gorgeous! :flower: :hugs: x


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Aww Clair bless little Jason.il contribute to your just giving when my child benefit comes in x


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh- latest addiction - baby clothes! I am really addicted to buying clothes for Joshua :) especially next clothes. I kinds wish I'd gone to the next sale yesterday but then again I didn't fancy the thought of queuing up from 4:30 then getting shoved about by greedy people :haha: but now I wish I'd have gone and seen th bargains.. Hmmm. 

Seeing 2 friends as well tonight which should be ok. They're coming over to see me and Joshua and have a takeaway with us which should be nice. It's amazing how people don't give a shit once you have a baby. I mean so many 'friends' just aren't bothered since I fell pregnant.


----------



## rebeccalouise

ClairAye said:


> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm becoming a freak about checking Jason's breathing :nope: It's awful!
> 
> i check to see if Alice is breathing all the time!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the exact same with Amelia! :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> He's picked up another infetion that's effecting his breathing :nope: I'm a huge paranoid wreck :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> oh hun, I hope he gets better soon :hugs: you've been through so much! :flow: xClick to expand...
> 
> Same :nope:
> But we can't escape the hospitals until he's a teenager :cry:
> 
> P.s. I see you got the photo done then! It's cute! Amelia is just gorgeous! :flower: :hugs: xClick to expand...

oh hun :nope: sending you big hugs! :hugs:

yeah, I managed it in the end :haha: thanks for helping me :flower: & thank you, so is Jason! xx


----------



## ClairAye

rhdr9193..x said:


> Aww Clair bless little Jason.il contribute to your just giving when my child benefit comes in x

Aww thank you so much! :hugs: x



rebeccalouise said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm becoming a freak about checking Jason's breathing :nope: It's awful!
> 
> i check to see if Alice is breathing all the time!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the exact same with Amelia! :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> He's picked up another infetion that's effecting his breathing :nope: I'm a huge paranoid wreck :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> oh hun, I hope he gets better soon :hugs: you've been through so much! :flow: xClick to expand...
> 
> Same :nope:
> But we can't escape the hospitals until he's a teenager :cry:
> 
> P.s. I see you got the photo done then! It's cute! Amelia is just gorgeous! :flower: :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh hun :nope: sending you big hugs! :hugs:
> 
> yeah, I managed it in the end :haha: thanks for helping me :flower: & thank you, so is Jason! xxClick to expand...

No bother :haha:
Aw thanks :flower: xx


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I'm so glad I'm not hung over omg i was drunk last night


----------



## beanzz

tbh I think I'm gonna brave going out for a few hours without Oakley soon. :/


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm so happy lately. Not trying to start a debate here but making the decision to wean Brooke early has been the best thing we've done so far (If people wanna post links or give me advice about waiting till 6 months then feel free, but I don't care I've done my research) Her reflux was at the point no medicines were helping and getting her to take them was horrible. She'd scream so much then throw them straight back up - resulting in us having to give them her again which never went down well. The doctors were no longer interested and were just saying to keep going on as we were. I was close to becoming depressed and I really did start to resent Brooke (even though I know it wasn't her fault:() but since she's started with her food she's been a new baby! She drinks more milk than she has before and doesn't scream. She eats her food and enjoys it - it's just flavoured baby milk basically as I mix it with fruit and veg just to disguise it (as I did wanna wait till 6 months) Her reflux seems a lot better too. 

Tbh Brooke's happy, I'm happy and OH happy and it feels great :flower:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

No one should ever have a go at you for weaning early amber! Uv been to hell and back, of anyone starts il back you up! Haha. Glad your all a lot happier x


----------



## Amber4

rhdr9193..x said:


> No one should ever have a go at you for weaning early amber! Uv been to hell and back, of anyone starts il back you up! Haha. Glad your all a lot happier x

Thank you :flow: means a lot!! X I just feel so happy and like i finally feel like we have that mummy and daughter bond we've been missing out on. If that makes sense xx


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I can't wait for Alice's bedtime tonight. It'll be the first night in her cot! She's not getting to big for her moses basket, she's far from that it's just when she rocks it I have visions of her flipping out stupid I know! We put her in it after we moved it into our bedroom, she seemed to enjoy the space!


----------



## ClairAye

That's great, Amber! If anyone says anything to you about weaning Brooke early tell them where to go! I'm so glad things are better! :hugs: xx


----------



## Amber4

Thank you too Clair :hugs: 

I'm glad you girls understand :flow: xx


----------



## beanzz

Omg that's such great news Amber!! So happy for you that food is making it better for all of you. :happydance:


----------



## Rhio92

tbh, I never get time to come on here anymore :sad1: Do any of you know me? :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

I feel like posting loads for the first time in ages....


----------



## Rhio92

And I wish that everyone would come back from that *other* forum, because I miss them all :(


----------



## Amber4

I remember you from when I was pregnant but you won't know me. That makes me sound like a stalker :haha:


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I dunno if joshys 3-6 will actually be small enough for him when we go to France middle of aug :shrug: had a good look through his clothes today and my word he's got loads! Waaaaaay more clothes than his mumma lol. I can't wait till France I'm looking forward to it already


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm so glad moving Alice to the cot was this easy! She slept through as usual! Didn't moan at all going in! :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

tbh HiPP sent me a fruit purée and a spoon in the post and went against what I believe by giving Oakley some..... HE LOVED IT! :D

He won't be having any more food til he's 6 months but that was fun watching his face. :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm going out for this first time after having Jason on Saturday and I can't wait!.. Okay I'll be worrying and missing Jay like mad but it'll be great to have a good night out with my friends again! :D


----------



## Amber4

Haha I got that today too Josie and Brooke loved the puree :)


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm going to be so relaxed when Alice is in bed tonight now we have the angel care movement & sound monitor! I mean, she's only in the next room but I feel the need to constantly check on her!


----------



## Amber4

Oh yes!! I'm the same with our monitor. Best present we could have ever been given. Amazing :flower:


----------



## snowfia

My baby is six months old, SIX months! In this time again she'll be one. Everything's going so fast, I want my tiny newborn back :( haha.


----------



## beanzz

tbh I need a life. Started a book this morning on eBooks and finished it earlier this evening. would have been 400 pages on paper. :dohh:


----------



## X__Kimberly

TBH Jayden learned to yell yesterday like playful yelling. He is so loud , He's scaring all the animals:))


----------



## beanzz

Just realised its the summer holidays now. oh the horror of 6 weeks with annoying little brats and holiday makers :cry: 

Someone kill me.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I know what you mean Josie! Hate going out in the summer in Scarborough :/ x


----------



## 060509.x

..


----------



## Jemma0717

TBH I haven't been in teen parenting for a looong time....I recognize no one except Shannon!


----------



## x__amour

Jemma0717 said:


> TBH I haven't been in teen parenting for a looong time....I recognize no one except Shannon!

Yay Tiffany!! :happydance:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh i'm upset my cat has gone missing. It's been a week I'm trying to be convinced he's on a mad adventure :( he's my baby :cry: I've called RSPCA, vets and looked. No luck :( I just hope someone has him and is looking after him. :(


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Tbh i'm upset my cat has gone missing. It's been a week I'm trying to be convinced he's on a mad adventure :( he's my baby :cry: I've called RSPCA, vets and looked. No luck :( I just hope someone has him and is looking after him. :(

Hope you find him soon. :hugs: 
My mam n her fiance's pup went missing not so long ago. They have four dogs, the last litter had 7, but only 2 survived, and they were unable to find a new home for one so had to keep her. Anyway, someone took her when she managed to escape from the garden :haha:, she was gone for a week or so until someone had spotted her! They have her back now :)


----------



## MumToBe2012

Tbh I'm furious. FOB has only seen LO once since she's been born because he's too 'scared' to come and see her on his own. I go on facebook today and see he went out to get drunk or something with some girl last night. This is the final straw when it comes to him. He can make the effort when it comes to girls but not his own daughter?! LO is going to his house next week for a few hours and tbh I want to say she can't come - I'm breastfeeding but I've started expressing so LO would be able to go but he lives with his parents and sister still and don't want them to suffer just because of him. I just wish he'd put his baby first instead of his sex life. He's never even asked how she's getting on. :cry:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm so tired, feels like this day is dragging just because we woke up so early. It should be like 5pm by now, but no... not even 3pm yet.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh BnB is really distracting! I'm supposed to be cleaning the house then picking Jay up from my mum's house but I can't come off here! :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

I'm meeeeellttiiiiinnnnnngggg.

SO HOT that I think I'm actually going to die this evening and I have to wear jeans cos Oakley doesn't give me time to shave my legs :'(


----------



## Abby_

^ Urg, I know what you mean! My legs are too pale for dresses. Need to slap some tan on!


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm so amazed I saw a live hedgehog today on our walk! Really enjoyed, and we're going to try and get out more often! :)


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I can't believe Dougie is already 3 months. When the hell did that time go?!?


----------



## Jemma0717

x__amour said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> TBH I haven't been in teen parenting for a looong time....I recognize no one except Shannon!
> 
> Yay Tiffany!! :happydance:Click to expand...


I feel like I can't even post here anymore...like I don't belong! haha


----------



## x__amour

Jemma0717 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> TBH I haven't been in teen parenting for a looong time....I recognize no one except Shannon!
> 
> Yay Tiffany!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel like I can't even post here anymore...like I don't belong! hahaClick to expand...

You most definitely belong, m'dear! Even if it's not here in Teen Parenting! 
Can't believe Landon's 6 and you're due next month! :cry:


----------



## Jemma0717

x__amour said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> TBH I haven't been in teen parenting for a looong time....I recognize no one except Shannon!
> 
> Yay Tiffany!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel like I can't even post here anymore...like I don't belong! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> You most definitely belong, m'dear! Even if it's not here in Teen Parenting!
> Can't believe Landon's 6 and you're due next month! :cry:Click to expand...

Oh I post everywhere else :winkwink: I know...where has the time gone?!?!?!


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> ^ Urg, I know what you mean! My legs are too pale for dresses. Need to slap some tan on!

I'm pale too :( I've been using sunbeds and still white on my legs they just don't tan :shock: might have to fake it lol.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh OH just found out his Nan has cancer and he's devastated. I'm not close to his family but I'm upset for them all. So much bad luck lately. As they say it never rains it pours! :cry: xx


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> ^ Urg, I know what you mean! My legs are too pale for dresses. Need to slap some tan on!
> 
> I'm pale too :( I've been using sunbeds and still white on my legs they just don't tan :shock: might have to fake it lol.Click to expand...

I'm hoping I can use tan from last year, I'm too poor to buy more! 



Amber4 said:


> Tbh OH just found out his Nan has cancer and he's devastated. I'm not close to his family but I'm upset for them all. So much bad luck lately. As they say it never rains it pours! :cry: xx

Aw Amber, I'm so sorry things have been crappy for you. :( I'm sure things will turn around for you. :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Tbh OH just found out his Nan has cancer and he's devastated. I'm not close to his family but I'm upset for them all. So much bad luck lately. As they say it never rains it pours! :cry: xx

:hugs: I'm sorry things aren't going great right now. 


TBH I'm so proud of Alice. She did really well with her injections today, didn't cry half as much as last time, and I actually held her for them! I think it's because I held her that she didn't cry as much though :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am horribly depressed still. :(
*sigh* FOB is the most confusing person on the freaking planet. I dunno if many of you remember, but he was treating me and LO like shit for a while...well he has been stepping up, and last week went on about how he still loves me and hasn't been dealing well with us not being together. He was sweet on me for about a week.....And now is moving in with the bitch he cheated with. 

I feel screwed over big time.


----------



## ClairAye

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh I am horribly depressed still. :(
> *sigh* FOB is the most confusing person on the freaking planet. I dunno if many of you remember, but he was treating me and LO like shit for a while...well he has been stepping up, and last week went on about how he still loves me and hasn't been dealing well with us not being together. He was sweet on me for about a week.....And now is moving in with the bitch he cheated with.
> 
> I feel screwed over big time.

Sorry he's still being like that :hugs: :flow:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

It sucked because I thought things were getting better....but I guess far from it.


----------



## ClairAye

Miss_Quirky said:


> It sucked because I thought things were getting better....but I guess far from it.

I'm crap with advice :nope:
Biiiig :hugs: I hope he's still there for Devlin at least :/


----------



## Amber4

Thanks so much girls :hugs: xx


----------



## 060509.x

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh I am horribly depressed still. :(
> *sigh* FOB is the most confusing person on the freaking planet. I dunno if many of you remember, but he was treating me and LO like shit for a while...well he has been stepping up, and last week went on about how he still loves me and hasn't been dealing well with us not being together. He was sweet on me for about a week.....And now is moving in with the bitch he cheated with.
> 
> I feel screwed over big time.

That's awful :( 
Mega :hugs:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

So sorry amber! 

Tbh I'm like a kid the night before Christmas! We are going to York maze tomorrow and I'm soooo excited! X


----------



## NewMommy17

tbh im very depressed i need to see a therapist to remain sane i feel like i can loose it at any giving moment


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> Tbh OH just found out his Nan has cancer and he's devastated. I'm not close to his family but I'm upset for them all. So much bad luck lately. As they say it never rains it pours! :cry: xx

Oh Amber, that's such horrible news. Have the doctors said whether there's a
chance of her fighting it off or not? I hope she does. :flow:


----------



## Amber4

:


beanzz said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh OH just found out his Nan has cancer and he's devastated. I'm not close to his family but I'm upset for them all. So much bad luck lately. As they say it never rains it pours! :cry: xx
> 
> Oh Amber, that's such horrible news. Have the doctors said whether there's a
> chance of her fighting it off or not? I hope she does. :flow:Click to expand...

Yes some is stage 1 (very early) and stage 2 (not as good as stage 1 but can treat that too) but she is having a full body scan next week to see if any has spread so were hoping not! Damon's brother told me though she might refuse treatment :( she said she's had a wonderful life with her children, grandchildren and great grandchildren. She's ready to go and be with her husband who died 25 years ago she said. I know they will try change her mind to get treatment but I know she's tired and is stick thin now from constant other illnesses xx


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm considering getting the injection as I'm too worried about getting pregnant on the pill. Does anyone know where they inject it? I'm sure I was told it was in your bum =/ lol


----------



## 060509.x

I heard it was in the bum, like really high up, my cousin had it.


----------



## Abby_

I had mine done in my arm, like a regular injection. :)


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, at 19 i am finally giving up sucking my thumb. :blush:
However going cold turkey is so hard!


----------



## JadeBaby75

tbh, Im soooo stressed out with school, I hate it because I never get to spend time with Jade!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I've been trying to clean this house for days. It hasn't been cleaned right since getting back from Sick Kids which was two weeks ago, and we were there for two weeks! I also forgot to put the bins out so have 4 black bags to go out from 4 weeks ago - now :sick: Every time I clean, I manage to make more mess! :cry:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm so upset with OH for him letting MIL treat us and Brooke so bad. He was so mean to me about it and told me that I wasn't welcome to visit his Nan tomorrow who has cancer :cry: I spent the afternoon in town printing her a pic of her and Brooke framed it, bought her some goodies and got a card saying we hope she's okay and were thinking of her. Now I'm not even welcome. Big thanks I get :cry: x


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I really hope Will decides to leave me soon on his own accord. I don't want to break up with him but I would be happier without him.


----------



## Abby_

Aw Josie. That sucks. :( But you should tell him how you feel, it might even improve the relationship if we weren't together, for Oakley's sake. 
If you're not happy and have tried to make things better, don't stay with him. 
:hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I wish it would cool down a little, I'm enjoying it being nice and all but hate the sticky feeling I'm getting!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I am so burnt! Had a really good day, was a nightmare trying to keep Oliver cool though! 
Josie maybe you should tell him how you feel? I gave dan an ultimatum the other day and
I think it might have worked. But if you dot wanna be with him then don't :flower: x


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, I saw an 'Oakley lane' the other day and it made me think of Josie :)


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I wanna play Maple Story while Alice is in bed but it won't work! :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh Jason has his injections today :cry: I've seen him have lots of needles before, but I'm soo scared :nope:


----------



## Beccaxo

*I tend to over analyse things & get worked up easily  *​


----------



## MarissaFaith

tbh - i think i want to leave my OH but I can't. I can see us together short term, just not long term. All we do is argue anymore and I still have a feeling he is talking to other girls. All the girls he works with text him 24/7 and add him on facebook (now they are adding me, what the heck?!) It's just not the same as it was before but I can't leave him because he totally supports me and Austin. And I don't think my mom would let me and him move in her house. I have to finish school.. 4 years from now... until it can just be me and Austin on our own.


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh: i cannot wait til I get sole custody of my son. FOB does nothing for him nor does he even try to see him. ughh. but i also have the worst baby fever right now..haha dumb hormones!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh this last week I haven't gone a day without crying. I feel so shit, just totally feels like OH is more bothered about his other son than me and Oliver. I swear f his ex told him to jump off a bridge he would. I feel like such a bad mummy for even thinking about leaving OH, but honestly his other son is pushing me too far and he just doesn't get it :( 
OH wants me to go see someone, but I'm not depressed! At least I don't think so. I'm just sick to death of comments his son comes out with, and his inability to take any of it up with his ex! X


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm so fed up of *EVERYTHING* right now.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm ill, Jason is ill, my house is a tip and I really need OH back to help :cry: I feel like a disgusting mum for having things lying all around the place :nope:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm going to visit MIL tomorrow and I'd rather gauge my eyeballs out with a fork!


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, the heats making LO not want to sleepin bed at all. The only way she'll sleep is being pushed in the push chair. Ughhh.


----------



## Harli

TBH I can't believe Leela is almost 1 year old! It also makes me notice I've been on here for a good amount of time, since I joined when she was about 3 months old!


----------



## tooyoung

tbh I'm tired of being tired and feeling so old. I'm young but feel like shit all the time. I have so many regrets :(


----------



## MUM0FTW0

TBH: I had to be induced early due to my depression and severe panic attacks/anxiety...

I am finally on anti depressants and anti anxiety meds and I can finally leave the house and be happy...and it feels really good to be normal again..I was suffering so badly and had no one who really understood :shrug:

Its also making me and OH close and happy like we used to be and I NEVER thought any of this was possible before these medications...

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


*ANYONE suffering with Depression/Anxiety...GET HELP..you don't have to live this way and there CAN be an end to the nightmare you're living in and with help...you can enjoy life again. It happened for me and I hope others who have these issues can get there as well *


----------



## MaskedKitteh

TBH I can't take these horrific periods anymore. I have an appointment at the doctors today, but I seriously doubt they'll take me seriously.


----------



## beanzz

tbh I feel like a menopausal polar bear in a desert. It's too hot.


----------



## tooyoung

beanzz said:


> tbh I feel like a menopausal polar bear in a desert. It's too hot.

LMAO! too funny :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm slightly chuffed I'm getting a 'free' professional photo done of Alice on Wednesday :D :happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

TBH, I'm tired of being single :(
Oh and teething SUCKS!


----------



## MUM0FTW0

TBH: Im so pissed off I cant breast feed...After getting my boobs done I was told I may not be able to breast feed and when my milk came in I was so thrilled

And then got horrible Mastitis and the anti biotics made my milk go away and now my poor baby has to be stuck on formula and it angers me sooo so much:nope:

I was hoping for so long just for it to come and go....and im sick of hearing "oh well..maybe with your next baby" its not fair :cry:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh last night I had some alcohol for the first time in a year, and I was gone before Id even finished the bottle! :haha: lightweight.


----------



## beanzz

tbh yesterday I let my grandma look after Oakley for 2 hours whilst I went in the sea and it felt SOOOO good to have a few hours to myself for the first time.

my ribs feel bruised from my board being rammed into them though. ouchh


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh i am taking emily to get her ears pierced this afternoon and i am terrified incase people call me an abuser or whatever, i know for a fact almost all girls love sparkle and they'd all love to have their ears done, but most of them are too scared to do it because it hurts lol. i kind of hope she is sleeping by the time she gets them done, maybe then she wont even notice the pain x


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Yey well done Josie! 

Tbh I can't wait to get home and see Oliver, spent my first night without him
And I hated it! We went to London for the opening ceremony concert at Hyde park which was amazing but I miss my little boy :( 4 hour journey home then I see him! X


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm getting Brooke pictures done tomorrow and I'm excited!

Well done Josie!
Rachel sooooo jealous! Bet that was amazing! Eek :flow: xx


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I think I'm gonna see my GP. I think I'm depressed. Postnatal maybe, idk? I hope I don't upset no one discussing how I really feel. I'm so sad right now with all the problems we've had with Brooke - I resent her so badly. I feel so frustrated sometimes when she cries and I struggle to respond and cuddle her :cry: I just find it so hard sometimes. Not all the time of course. But I carry so much guilt for feeling like this, especially when she's laughing and smiling. When things are really bad I have thought about leaving and OH/Brooke being better off without me. I've even thought she would be better off someone else, not me. I'm so tired all the time and just can't carry on feeling like this. Everyone loves her so much and I do too, but everyone says how good she is. I just don't feel like that. She's hard work and I'm struggling. OH has been treating me really crap lately but I'm probably no joy to be around anymore, so guess I don't blame him :cry:


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I think I'm gonna see my GP. I think I'm depressed. Postnatal maybe, idk? I hope I don't upset no one discussing how I really feel. I'm so sad right now with all the problems we've had with Brooke - I resent her so badly. I feel so frustrated sometimes when she cries and I struggle to respond and cuddle her :cry: I just find it so hard sometimes. Not all the time of course. But I carry so much guilt for feeling like this, especially when she's laughing and smiling. When things are really bad I have thought about leaving and OH/Brooke being better off without me. I've even thought she would be better off someone else, not me. I'm so tired all the time and just can't carry on feeling like this. Everyone loves her so much and I do too, but everyone says how good she is. I just don't feel like that. She's hard work and I'm struggling. OH has been treating me really crap lately but I'm probably no joy to be around anymore, so guess I don't blame him :cry:

MEGA :hugs: Amber.


----------



## Abby_

Ditto that ^
You should go to your gp and tell him/her how you feel. 
However, you are a brilliant mum to Brooke and always will be! 
:hugs:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

yeah it was amazing amber! so glad to be home with my little man now! 

you are such a good mummy, maybe seeing your gp will help things. big hugs x


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: hun xxxx
That sounds like postnatal depression :hugs: Go see your GP, if you can, think about what kind of treatment you want before you go. Meds or some kind of counselling, and don't let them try and bully you into want you dont want xxxx


----------



## Amber4

Thanks girls :hugs: means a lot all the nice comments! I sure don't feel a good Mummy at the moment! I didn't know there was any other treatment besides medication. I'm gonna Google that, thanks! I've been putting off going as I don't want to go on any type of pills. I just feel ashamed and don't want anyone to judge me :( I've been trying to cope so hard and everything goes good for a while then I start to feel rubbish again. I just wanted to prove my HV wrong as she said to me "we'd understand if you were depressed with everything you're going through" I just don't want her to know. She makes me feel like such a child as it is :( xx


----------



## 060509.x

TBH, I quite surprised I got asked for the first time yesterday if Alice was a premature baby after they asked how old! I thought she'd caught up in size and looks her age! Obviously not :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I don't want to give in and admit defeat but I just can't see the point anymore.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh i am SICK of hanging my washing out in the morning, going out soon afterwards and it starts raining! some summer we're having! stupid mother nature!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I am grumpy as hell and exhausted it's now 4.30am and Oliver still hasn't slept. We left him for a night and now he just won't sleep. I am never going away again!


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I wish it was still a bit sunny. We've got to drag Alice out in this weather for some photos :/ I hope they don't want is in them I feel/look like sh*t.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I love meeting up with other Mummies. Really lifts my spirits! :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh. .... ARGH


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I never come on here much! Finally started my period back after giving birth, started Monday and went to the doctors and have had the mirena coil fitted. So far so good my bleeding this month seems to have slowed and I'm a little crampy but nothing too bad anyway. It's a relief bcos even though I'm a really broody person I wanna enjoy joshy whilst he's small and not run the risk of worrying us all about pregnancy. I doubt I'll have it for the full 5 years but it's there till we are ready for another baby! X


----------



## Amber4

Tbh just been prescribed tablets to help. Me and the doctor talked and decided I needed more help over anxiety than depression. I'm hoping they will help! Found out Brooke needs to be referred back to hospital soon! Not happy :(


----------



## ClairAye

.


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm starting to wonder about myself, and if I'm actually OK. I feel like I'm trying to hide things from everyone all the time, and I keep saying to myself that I refuse to admit defeat and will never give in but have no idea what I mean by it! :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

tbh I just had my first night out and it was so shit. the alcohol made me feel sick and I just wasn't feelin it. I wished I was at home the whole time. Glad I left it all behind tbh


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Oliver is still ill :( 
Drop in centre said viral infection,my doctors refused to see him and he's eaten maybe a quarter of what he usually would in the last 3 days. I just want him to get better :( c


----------



## 060509.x

TBH Alice's teething has come back with a vengeance. Today she's been in quite a bit of pain by the sounds of it. :/ 

Also I feel bad because she seems to have developed a preference of me over OH when it comes to her needing to be comforted after being upset.


----------



## x__amour

Just scheduled Tori's 2 year appointment. Where in the world is time going? :cry:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

TBH: My older son,Landon,has been acting.up so badly since the baby got here...he is just being terrible..and I feel horrible to say that but he's driving EVERYONE absolutely nuts :wacko: 

He is SO good with his brother,he's so gentle and sweet and always wanting.to help...but his behavior with EVERYTHING has changed so drastically and is making me so sad :nope: 

I want my sweet boy back,I want the little boy who hugged my legs and constantly gave me hugs and kisses and was just an Angel..I'm going out of my way to make him feel special and include him in everything because.of the baby...but its not working..he's just changed..and I don't know what to do or how to react ....I need advise :shrug:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Just left Oliver on his changing may for literally a minute abd came back n he was halfway across the rooom! Completely baffled as to how he managed that! X


----------



## beanzz

MUM0FTW0 said:


> TBH: My older son,Landon,has been acting.up so badly since the baby got here...he is just being terrible..and I feel horrible to say that but he's driving EVERYONE absolutely nuts :wacko:
> 
> He is SO good with his brother,he's so gentle and sweet and always wanting.to help...but his behavior with EVERYTHING has changed so drastically and is making me so sad :nope:
> 
> I want my sweet boy back,I want the little boy who hugged my legs and constantly gave me hugs and kisses and was just an Angel..I'm going out of my way to make him feel special and include him in everything because.of the baby...but its not working..he's just changed..and I don't know what to do or how to react ....I need advise :shrug:

I know little Kingston is still very young but what about a day out just you and Landon together? When you're ready to leave Kingston for a few hours that is. He might just be feeling replaced, I know when I was 6 and my brother was born I didn't like not being the only who got my parents attention even though I loved my baby brother. :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I need/want to learn to sew by hand, after reading thread in baby club, I want to make things from Alice's baby clothes seeing as I can't really stand the thought of giving them away or putting them on another baby. If anyone knows of any good websites please do suggest, I'm googling all over the place! :haha:


----------



## Abby_

^ there is a page on Facebook called buns bears that make teddies out of babies old clothes and stuff. You can add photos or handprints too. I'm hoping to get one done for Dougie's first birthday. :) 
Saves me sewing it!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm on the waiting list for handmade by Laura on Facebook,her stuff is amazing x


----------



## 060509.x

I might get something like that done for her birthday or as a christmas present, but for now I think I'll try to make cushions and things myself :haha: I need a hobby anyway!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I am absolutely at my wits end :( 
Sick to death of feeling like shit whenever OHs son is round at ours. Urgh. 
Oliver is finally getting better though! X


----------



## 060509.x

TBH, It's amazing how much I look like my mother sometimes. :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh my OH is back after seven weeks tomorrow night around 11pm :dance: Just another 24h hours! :(


----------



## ClairAye

Abby_ said:


> ^ there is a page on Facebook called buns bears that make teddies out of babies old clothes and stuff. You can add photos or handprints too. I'm hoping to get one done for Dougie's first birthday. :)
> Saves me sewing it!

I'm lucky! my auntie does them and is going to do one for Jason :) Can't wait!


----------



## MUM0FTW0

TBH I NEEEED to move back to California](*,)](*,)

I cant take it out here in bum fuck no where and being alone all day while OH works...I thought about getting a job here...but I dont want to,I want to have a life again and go back to where im from...so miserable:wacko::wacko:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I can't wait to get out of the flat to the cinema on Wednesday with OH. It'll also be the first time I've left Alice with someone far away from me.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh on Thursday it'll be 12 years since my Dad passed away. Each year I get so sad but especially this year as I look at Brooke and wish he could meet her. :cry: I know he's watching down but it's just not the same. On Thursday I have OH family coming over and they never bother with us and I don't wanna play happy families. My Dad would love to spend that time with us and yet they never do. Life's so cruel :(

:cry: x


----------



## Abby_

Amber4 said:


> Tbh on Thursday it'll be 12 years since my Dad passed away. Each year I get so sad but especially this year as I look at Brooke and wish he could meet her. :cry: I know he's watching down but it's just not the same. On Thursday I have OH family coming over and they never bother with us and I don't wanna play happy families. My Dad would love to spend that time with us and yet they never do. Life's so cruel :(
> 
> :cry: x

I wish I could travel to see you and give you a massive hug! :hugs:
Thinking of you. :flow:


----------



## Amber4

Abby_ said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh on Thursday it'll be 12 years since my Dad passed away. Each year I get so sad but especially this year as I look at Brooke and wish he could meet her. :cry: I know he's watching down but it's just not the same. On Thursday I have OH family coming over and they never bother with us and I don't wanna play happy families. My Dad would love to spend that time with us and yet they never do. Life's so cruel :(
> 
> :cry: x
> 
> I wish I could travel to see you and give you a massive hug! :hugs:
> Thinking of you. :flow:Click to expand...

Aww, thank you. You're lovely :hugs: xx

I'll be fine after my little cry :) xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Aww amber I'm sorry! Your dad will be so proud of you and Brooke! Still attempting to sort coming over at the end of the month. Il keep you updated! X


----------



## Amber4

Thanks! Okay no prob! Looking forwards to it. FX :flow: xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i feel bloody awful today and i cant be bothered to see anyone. i'm currently sitting down stairs by myself, and all i want to do is bugger off back to bed for another day. feels like ive had no sleep, my head has been pounding non-stop for two days now and there's a million and one things to be done around this house... today's just not my day god give me strength! :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh it always rains when I wanna go somewhere :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Oakley's eczema makes me so angry I want to punch the doctor. None of the shit he has given us has worked on it so I'm now crossing my fingers, toes and anything else that'll cross that just putting breastmilk on will help it.

Come onnn magic breastmilk :dust:


----------



## we can't wait

beanzz said:


> Oakley's eczema makes me so angry I want to punch the doctor. None of the shit he has given us has worked on it so I'm now crossing my fingers, toes and anything else that'll cross that just putting breastmilk on will help it.
> 
> Come onnn magic breastmilk :dust:

Good luck! I've heard that BM works for some pretty crazy things.

TBH, I've been in a pretty bad mood for a few days... for no apparent reason. :roll:


----------



## MacyClara

So frustrated that DH's paycheck bounced on Friday. No weekend money and the bank can't fix it until tomorrow morning.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh i went for my 12 week scan yesterday and i was so worried they wouldnt find a heartbeat but they did. i am so happy and tbh i think im going for another section.
tbh it is emilys first birthday today and all i can do is sit and cry on the settee. one of the saddest and happiest days of my life, shes so big now:(


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh my OH has really annoyed me! I've been telling him for weeks to be free tomorrow because I'm not going to Jason's injections on my own again.. Guess who made plans! Now have to ask my dad to give him a lift out tonight so he can come.. I feel so bad! :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I really, really can't wait to move to a house! With carpets and real windows in all the rooms, and space and a garden! And I can't believe Alice rolled over when. We weren't watching!


----------



## 060509.x

Another one...

Tbh OH and I just dont connect anymore no matter what we try. I love him so much and never want to lose him, but it hurts so much that I just cant connect with him. I hate this so much.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I got butterflies whilst talking to a guy who is not my OH. Now I'm sad cos I know what that means :sad1: ugghhh


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am excited but terrified that I met someone. I am worried about introducing him to Devlin O.O


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I desperately need my hair cut! Got a mini Afro going on.


----------



## Harli

Tbh, I had forgotten I got a box of mix chocolate for my birthday and now that I know I can't stop eating it. :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I want a new pushchair/stroller/buggy. I hate our pramette, it's boyish, too heavy for me to carry down these flat stairs and Alice just doesn't seem to sit right in it! :dohh: Only picked it because it was cheap, if only I could find someone who'd buy it so we could get a new one.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh three months later I finally decided to tell someone (HV) how I feel and she thinks I may have PND.. Doctors tomorrow.. Yaaay :nope:


----------



## Amber4

ClairAye said:


> Tbh three months later I finally decided to tell someone (HV) how I feel and she thinks I may have PND.. Doctors tomorrow.. Yaaay :nope:

Hey. I have PND too and anxiety PND. Feel free to message me anytime :hugs: getting help is the best thing I ever did xx

Tbh I'm so sick of how fat I am :( my workout DVD is going on soon!!!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I'm sick of this town! Full of people who have kids for the benefits and make no effort to get a job, yet still can afford to buy the top of the range stuff for their kids! That's my sodding money! Urgghhh! X


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I feel so yuck today. I really need to get the motivation to lose my jelly belly and tone my body! I shouldn't be allowed to moan! I should just do something about it! :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am so excited to see my boy tomorrow. Two weeks is just so long :(


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I am so excited to get away. 4 days to go! X


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I just got an iPad!!!!!!!!!! In love with it. ;)


----------



## x__amour

Abby_ said:


> Tbh, I just got an iPad!!!!!!!!!! In love with it. ;)

Jello! I want the new iPad mini when it comes out!


----------



## Abby_

x__amour said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I just got an iPad!!!!!!!!!! In love with it. ;)
> 
> Jello! I want the new iPad mini when it comes out!Click to expand...

My laptop is on it's death bed, so I figured i'd replace it. I'm not patient enough for the mini, I'm sure they'll realise it in the US first anyway!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am so upset. I have to move out and no idea where to go.....fucking landlords being a bitch.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I am bored


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I just had such a freak-out! When Jason was really ill he had sicked up blood.. He was just crying and I went over and saw reddish stuff in some sick.. Woke my OH up in a panic and he looked at it and said.. 'It's pink. It's just his Calpol.' .. Whoops! :dohh:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm in so much pain with my left boob. It's so sore, underneath has a really red circle and it's hard to touch. My Mum felt and said it's not a lump (thank god) but I still want seeing as it really hurts :( I'm confused as to what it could be tbh =/


----------



## x__amour

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I'm in so much pain with my left boob. It's so sore, underneath has a really red circle and it's hard to touch. My Mum felt and said it's not a lump (thank god) but I still want seeing as it really hurts :( I'm confused as to what it could be tbh =/

Do you breast feed? :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

x__amour said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm in so much pain with my left boob. It's so sore, underneath has a really red circle and it's hard to touch. My Mum felt and said it's not a lump (thank god) but I still want seeing as it really hurts :( I'm confused as to what it could be tbh =/
> 
> Do you breast feed? :hugs:Click to expand...

Nope. Always been bottle :flower:


----------



## Abby_

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I'm in so much pain with my left boob. It's so sore, underneath has a really red circle and it's hard to touch. My Mum felt and said it's not a lump (thank god) but I still want seeing as it really hurts :( I'm confused as to what it could be tbh =/

Ouch! I don't know what that could be. Go to out of hours doctors? It's what they get paid for remember.
Feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I can see again! Had a huge allergic reaction to a car at the weekend and both my eyes poofed up and went black. Got asked by a policeman if I'd been punched when
I went to pick up a pizza! All back to normal now though! X


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I just got back from the doctors and I have PND :nope: Really hope my first lot of medication works, it's tearing me and my OH apart :cry:


----------



## Amber4

Abby_ said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm in so much pain with my left boob. It's so sore, underneath has a really red circle and it's hard to touch. My Mum felt and said it's not a lump (thank god) but I still want seeing as it really hurts :( I'm confused as to what it could be tbh =/
> 
> Ouch! I don't know what that could be. Go to out of hours doctors? It's what they get paid for remember.
> Feel better soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. I had a look on the Internet and most said blocked duct. Not from milk though as I don't breast feed. Just old stuff. =/ I'm gonna ring tomorrow and hopefully get an appointment :flower: thanks x


----------



## MacyClara

So stressed lately. Haven't even had time to come on here! Mila has been sick and it's getting me down.


----------



## samisshort

TBH I'm going to sell my engagement ring. :thumbup:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I don't know whats wrong with me. :( Im happy, but Im not, Im sad, but I'm not... Agh why am I all over the place?


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh i am actually so happy right now. i had a talk with my partner in bed last night and it looks like im going to college next year! i was debating whether to go back next year or wait a couple more because i wasnt sure if my partner would cope with two babies, (he just doesnt have the motherly instint that i have!) but he agreed! im so excited to be going, im just bummed out that i didnt go this year, feeling a bit jealous of everyone going:/ x


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I need a cook book with tasty, healthy meals! Anyone know of any?


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I wish bills didn't exist! Or they couldn't go too high! lol :(


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I am very excited' 2 more sleeps til mine and Oliver's mini break! X


----------



## Abby_

Tbh after 6 weeks, two lots of antibiotics and lots of visits to the doctors, I've finally been diagnosed with thrush. So happy to have it finally being treated, can't remember what pain free breast feeding is like!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Tbh my tiny man is so poorly tonight :/


----------



## Amber4

Tbh me and Brooke are waiting for Rachel and Oliver to get here :happydance:

But also tbh I'm shattered. Could not sleep at all last night. Finally fell asleep about 4:30am :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I think I may be coming down with something. Possibly just really tired though! I do not want to get ill!


----------



## MacyClara

Tbh I'm still up and its 12:45 here :( we had Mila's prek orientation today which went really well. Her teacher seems nice and excited for the school year.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh, it's sad but I can't wait for Doctor Who tomorrow! I do miss David Tennant as the Doctor though. :haha:


----------



## Amber4

^^ tbh I'm not thrilled hearing Doctor Poo is back :( OH loves it lol x


----------



## 060509.x

^ Haha, my OH isn't thrilled either! I love it though XD


----------



## Abby_

I love Doctor Who! At christmas, i tell everyone to shut up or leave the room. Not the same with out ten inch though. :(


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm poo at putting ikea furniture together :sad1: 
idk if this is the place but i just had to share my misery with someone after an hour of trying to put a drawer together + still not being able to complete it due to the amount of different screws there are!! :growlmad:
blah confusing


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh it's just hit me how my little guy could have bladder and kidney problems throughout his life :nope: I don't really have anyone to talk about it to either :shrug: You never see these things happening to yourself! :(


----------



## fl00b

ClairAye said:


> Tbh it's just hit me how my little guy could have bladder and kidney problems throughout his life :nope: I don't really have anyone to talk about it to either :shrug: You never see these things happening to yourself! :(

with how advanced everything is with healthcare nowadays and how much it's continuing to grow, i'm sure they'll find a way to minimise his condition so it will feel like he hasn't even got it! i know i haven't got any experience in it but message me if you want to talk :hugs:
fingers crossed they find a cure xx


----------



## Mei190

I completely agree. They do amazing things nowadays so I am sure whatever problem he does have, they will be able to help. 
Am probably not much help, as I am terrible with words however we are all here on the forum for you. 

I hope it ends up being nothing in the end xx

-----

tbh I am pretty lonely so have returned to the forums here rather than being a lurker. 
I don't know many of the girls here anymore though :(


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I hate being sick -.-


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks girls, if his baldder has stretched then it's just not going to work as well :nope: It's just going to be a baggy muscle :/

Hopefully it's all okay though :flower: :hugs: x


----------



## Mei190

Think positive is all you can do xx :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH OH pisses me off sometimes. We live in a flat that has proper, hard tiled flooring and doesn't understand why I tell him off for holding Alice stupidly with one hand in the air, things like that..


----------



## bumblebeexo

TBH I am totally fed up! Ended up in hospital the other night with bleeding, turns out I have an infection in the lining of my womb and I'm on two lots of antibiotics.. :(


----------



## fl00b

tbh my MIL pisses me off. urgh.


----------



## ClairAye

[Tbh I can't wait to put my hungry boy on some solids!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I just feel shit all the time. It gets worse when I'm around OH. Him and Oakley's eczema are really getting me down.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I just need someone to talk to :( I hate my life :( I'm crying all the time and sick of OHs family ganging up on me :( x


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I need some space


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh it makes me so sad that I'm not the only girl on here going through shit right now. :(

:hugs: to all you girls, it will all work out somehow. There's just no other option, it has to work out eventually.

And tbh I was so excited for today but I am just so down.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I feel so rubbish too :( I hate myself today! I've been so frustrated with Brooke's feeding and I banged her head (accident) :cry: she's okay but I was so stupid :(


----------



## fl00b

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I feel so rubbish too :( I hate myself today! I've been so frustrated with Brooke's feeding and I banged her head (accident) :cry: she's okay but I was so stupid :(

aww hun! :hugs: i'm forever accidently forgetting finley's not as small as he used to be and i've banged his head off the doorframe a few times :nope: the other day he fell off the sofa when i just popped outside the door to get his bottle! i felt awful :sad1: accidents happen though chick, don't feel stupid! :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone who's feeling a little down! xx


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I want my old body back! I don't want a saggy jelly belly! :nope: I also don't want to have where my inside stitches were either infected or really sensitive where they were, I want to enjoy sex again too! :blush:

:growlmad:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I want my old body back! I don't want a saggy jelly belly! :nope: I also don't want to have where my inside stitches were either infected or really sensitive where they were, I want to enjoy sex again too! :blush:
> 
> :growlmad:

I want to be able to enjoy sex again too :blush:. I didn't have stitches or anything but I am sore inside! 

Tbh I'm so glad me and OH had our talk last night we were both in tears :dohh: it's made things better though and we definitely needed to say what we did.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am glad to be working again.

Tbh I am nervous about this weekend, too....my mum and I have been fighting non stop but I decided it'd be nice to take her out and get our nails done and go to lunch. I am hoping it will be a nice neutralizer.


----------



## LeahLou

Tbh, life is just too hard... I feel like I'm not going anywhere.
No job, no home (living with my parents), a baby that's sick a lot, no OH..... I just feel empty. :/


----------



## AirForceWife7

TBH I'm so ridiculously broody lately that coming on here is not helping at all ... LOL

Everyone I know is either pregnant, just had a baby, or TTC!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am terrified of letting myself ever be in love again.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm bloody happy today. Brooke put on 11oz in 2 weeks and weighs 12lb 2oz which is great for her :happydance:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I'm really happy today.


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I think Dougie has started teething. :(


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm annoyed with a seller on Amazon. They are taking ages to dispatch a product I ordered 3 days ago! Still waiting for it to dispatch! :growlmad:


----------



## fl00b

not really a tbh but finley's just pooed in his jumperoo. again.


----------



## ClairAye

Yaaay! So happy for you and Brooke, Amber! :happydance:

Tbh my OH wants us to move away off the island, where all my family are :nope: I don't want to take Jason away from my family even if it is just an easy 7 hour overnight boat away :cry:


----------



## Abby_

fl00b said:


> not really a tbh but finley's just pooed in his jumperoo. again.

Know how you feel. We had a poosplosion in ours today. I took his nappy off thinking, oh it was only a bit. Oh how wrong I was, alllllll up his back.


----------



## Harli

Tbh, I could really go for a big ol' bag of pork rinds. I am craving them so bad today, lol.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Yey Amber! Oliver's visit obviously convinced her to gain weight lmao x


----------



## Amber4

Haha! She must of realized how much of a crime it is to waste milk :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I feel like such a failure. I've been engaged twice, married none. Every time he backs out last minute......I feel so pathetic even wanting to ever be married again.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh I feel like such a failure. I've been engaged twice, married none. Every time he backs out last minute......I feel so pathetic even wanting to ever be married again.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, hun.

TBH, I still struggle with facing the idea that I'm going to be divorced at 21. I'm so much happier without my husband and me and the kids are doing so much better but I'm afraid to let go of the past sometimes and just move on with my life. I feel so ashamed that my marriage didn't work out. :nope:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I am SO happy for my friend, she got the apprenticeship she applied for! Shes needed some good luck, glad it finally got to her! :D


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh my sister went back to uni today and she won't see Jason until he's 6-7 months old.. Makes me sad! :cry:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am all in a tizzy today. I have a date tomorrow :happydance: and am all full of energy today XD


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I have an interview for a flat on Wednesday. It's a really nice area too. But I don't wanna move out. :(


----------



## beanzz

tbh I'm so confused. I like someone and me and OH really aren't working so I'm no longer happy to just stick it out til he finally decides to leave me :( i dont want to be the one who ends it though. I don't love my OH but I feel like I should stick it out anyway just for oakleys sake


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> Tbh, I have an interview for a flat on Wednesday. It's a really nice area too. But I don't wanna move out. :(

how exciting! there's a flat I want but I too don't want to move out, I know it's gonna get so much harder when I do but Oakley needs a whole bedroom just for all his stuff lmfao 

hope it's nice though :) you might fall in love with it and decide moving out is what u want after all


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I feel like just urgh. Everyone is moving forward with their lives, and I feel like I've been stuck for the last 3 years, it's my fault and it sucks. I hate being awkward and having no confidence. I just wish I could let go of all my fears and awkwardness, and just go do something so Alice and any future children have a better life. We can't just depend on OH.


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I have an interview for a flat on Wednesday. It's a really nice area too. But I don't wanna move out. :(
> 
> how exciting! there's a flat I want but I too don't want to move out, I know it's gonna get so much harder when I do but Oakley needs a whole bedroom just for all his stuff lmfao
> 
> hope it's nice though :) you might fall in love with it and decide moving out is what u want after allClick to expand...

It's really hard to decided if I should stay or go. I have it pretty easy here and Dougie has his own room. Staying here also means I could go back to college and have an in house babysitter! 
But the in the other hand, I can have my own space and parent how I want to parent him. 


Also, I forgot to quote you but...
If you aren't happy with Will then it will affect Oakley. If you don't want to be with him, then you might have to be the one that ends it. Especially if you know it's going to happen sooner or later, why prolong being unhappy? He will still be Oakley's dad.
:hugs:


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I don't know why but I Always feel guilty when I do things I enjoy like go on my iPad or phone cos I feel I should spend every waking moment with Joshua... Blahdno why I feel like that. Also he's not allowing himself to nap by himself any more and it's bugging me a bit! He'd got soo good at it but I'm hoping its just a phase and hopefully he carries being on good at night. 
I should come on here more I just find it hard finding time a lot of the time!
Also hoping to meet up with more mummy and baby friends from around my area as I just feel I need to meet new people and have some friends.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh it really hits home how pathetic our reasons for moaning are when something like this happens. A mummy on my friends on fb has just had to turn her babies life support off :( 
Please mummy's, just give your baby one extra cuddle tonight, no mummy should ever have to give their baby a last cuddle. 
RIP baby Noah, fly high with the Angela xxx


----------



## Amber4

Fly high baby Noah :hugs: xxx


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:hugs: Oh I am so sorry. People tend to get caught up in their own life's issues, we forget that some people have it a whole lot worse..(not belittling anyone's problems on here!) 

Tbh I feel soooo grateful that Devlin is doing well again. They changed his meds and he has had zero stomach problems since, it was all related to his esophigas not closing properly. I get to see my boy next weekend! It's my turn with him


----------



## AirForceWife7

My god, I want to rip my fucking uterus out and feed it to a great white shark :coffee:

Flipping cramps.


----------



## ashleypauline

TBH i wish i was just married and on my own already. everyone i know is pregnant or are just having their babies and it makes me want another one like asap


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh who the hell tells someone who just got back from the first date in six months, and is finally feeling good for once, that the only reason anyone is interested in you is to get into your pants? Seriously? Well that sure makes me feel like crap. Thanks mum -.-


And tbh I think she realized she hurt my feelings big time cause now she wants to hear all about it. :| but now I don't wanna tell her


----------



## fl00b

tbh i feel shite. i had to report FOB to the police for paedophilia. hope this feeling goes away, i know i did the right thing but i can't help but feel like i've backstabbed them after they took me in when my mom kicked me out. i couldn't bear the thought of finley being groomed by an older man though so i had to :/ bleh


----------



## beanzz

fl00b said:


> tbh i feel shite. i had to report FOB to the police for paedophilia. hope this feeling goes away, i know i did the right thing but i can't help but feel like i've backstabbed them after they took me in when my mom kicked me out. i couldn't bear the thought of finley being groomed by an older man though so i had to :/ bleh

Big :hugs: you defo did the right thing. I was groomed by an old man at 14 and my head was all over the place for years, I'm so glad I sent him to jail cos when he got out he did it again and is now in for a very long time. These people need to be stopped and this is the only way :flower: don't let them make you feel like you did a bad thing.


----------



## fl00b

beanzz said:


> fl00b said:
> 
> 
> tbh i feel shite. i had to report FOB to the police for paedophilia. hope this feeling goes away, i know i did the right thing but i can't help but feel like i've backstabbed them after they took me in when my mom kicked me out. i couldn't bear the thought of finley being groomed by an older man though so i had to :/ bleh
> 
> Big :hugs: you defo did the right thing. I was groomed by an old man at 14 and my head was all over the place for years, I'm so glad I sent him to jail cos when he got out he did it again and is now in for a very long time. These people need to be stopped and this is the only way :flower: don't let them make you feel like you did a bad thing.Click to expand...

oh my god chick that's awful! :sad1: anyone who does stuff like that should get life imo, this country's too laid back when it comes to things like that. :nope: i hope you're ok now :hugs: there's some *very* sick people about, makes me fear for our generation of kids cos it's only getting worse :nope:


----------



## ClairAye

fl00b said:


> tbh i feel shite. i had to report FOB to the police for paedophilia. hope this feeling goes away, i know i did the right thing but i can't help but feel like i've backstabbed them after they took me in when my mom kicked me out. i couldn't bear the thought of finley being groomed by an older man though so i had to :/ bleh


Definitely did the right thing! My friend's FOB is 24, been in court for having sex with a 13 year old, he's always at it with really young girls.. Best thing is to report it! :hugs:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

fl00b said:


> tbh i feel shite. i had to report FOB to the police for paedophilia. hope this feeling goes away, i know i did the right thing but i can't help but feel like i've backstabbed them after they took me in when my mom kicked me out. i couldn't bear the thought of finley being groomed by an older man though so i had to :/ bleh

It was the right thing to do. I would never be able to stand the thought of that happening to Devlin :( No one reported the guys who did that to me to the police and it resulted in me being raped at age 6. I wish someone had, then maybe a lot of things wouldn't have happened. You did the only thing you could :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Don't know if I should be surprised or not at the audacity that some of these single ladies in the Air Force have .. even to a man with a ring on his finger.

Have some fucking respect. Even if my husband was single, he'd have a hard time getting past all the pounds of fake tan you have on :coffee:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH First night of putting Alice in her cot awake was successful, and she didn't actually fuss as much as I thought!


----------



## fl00b

i've got a college induction tomorrow and i'm shatting myself. i don't know anyone who's going there + when it comes to new people, i have the personality of a toilet.
help, blah.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I bought Brooke a gorgeous cardigan today and I put it in the wash and Damon knocked it to a 90 degree wash and I didn't realise!! It's ruined now and I wanna cry :cry:

^^ No idea why I wanna cry but guess I just liked it alot.


----------



## Rhio92

fl00b said:


> i've got a college induction tomorrow and i'm shatting myself. i don't know anyone who's going there + when it comes to new people, i have the personality of a toilet.
> help, blah.

Good luck! I've got a uni induction, and I'm so worried... For our selection day, I pretended I was chatty and confident, so when they see I'm actually quiet and socially awkward, they may think I'm a fraud :haha:


----------



## fl00b

Rhio92 said:


> fl00b said:
> 
> 
> i've got a college induction tomorrow and i'm shatting myself. i don't know anyone who's going there + when it comes to new people, i have the personality of a toilet.
> help, blah.
> 
> Good luck! I've got a uni induction, and I'm so worried... For our selection day, I pretended I was chatty and confident, so when they see I'm actually quiet and socially awkward, they may think I'm a fraud :haha:Click to expand...

oh my god, good luck! :hugs:
you off to nottingham? -pokes your ticker- :haha:
aw don't worry, i'm really socially awkward too - there's gotta be some other socially awkward people you can socialise awkwardly with :haha: at my last 6th form someone said hi to me and i just stood there like :shock: they never spoke to me again :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I take it back


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I want Joshua better now. Took him to out of hours doctor last night she was lovely bless her and gave him some amoxicillin as he has a bad ear :(
Last night was hell as the poor boy just wanted loves as he was feeling so crappy. I sent Oh to sleep on the sofa bed so he could get some kip for college today as its his first day back after the summer. We were up like every hour but Joshua was in with me just so he felt he had company as he screamed when I put him in his own bed. Hope he's better soon it's hard work and I hate hm being so snuffy and poorly sounding.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm actually scared of leaving LO with OH for the first time today :wacko:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh 90% of the time lately I hate being a Mummy.
:cry:

I feel absolutely horrible saying that too. :(


----------



## Hotbump

Amber4 said:


> Tbh 90% of the time lately I hate being a Mummy.
> :cry:
> 
> I feel absolutely horrible saying that too. :(

:hugs: Aww hun I felt like that when my boys were babies, sometimes I still feel like I rather be working than a SAHM mom....hope you feel better!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Amber4 said:


> Tbh 90% of the time lately I hate being a Mummy.
> :cry:
> 
> I feel absolutely horrible saying that too. :(

Don't feel bad, we've all felt very stressed at some point in parenting :hugs:

Everyone told me that it'd get worse when brenna gets older, but I honestly think it's much easier having a toddler than a baby :shrug:

Potty training not included :p

You're not alone, though :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Thank you so much girls :hugs: we seriously struggle with feeding and it really is stressful. I have PND too and looking at getting my medication changed tomorrow so hopefully I'll cheer up. :flower:

Hope this doesn't sound like I'm wishing her life away but can't wait for her to get a little older. She's so frustrated and wants to be doing things she can't do. Hopefully when she can communicate better too that'll help! If that makes sense!


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Tbh 90% of the time lately I hate being a Mummy.
> :cry:
> 
> I feel absolutely horrible saying that too. :(

I feel like this sometimes too, and also feel horrible for it especially seeing as I want another baby. :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Amber4 said:


> Thank you so much girls :hugs: we seriously struggle with feeding and it really is stressful. I have PND too and looking at getting my medication changed tomorrow so hopefully I'll cheer up. :flower:
> 
> Hope this doesn't sound like I'm wishing her life away but can't wait for her to get a little older. She's so frustrated and wants to be doing things she can't do. Hopefully when she can communicate better too that'll help! If that makes sense!

Sometimes taking the wrong medication can make it worse so it's good you're going to the doctors :) 

I've also heard that it gets worse when they're older but i really don't see how. Sometimes me and my OH have his little brother and sister for the weekend who are 3 and 5 and honestly the 2 of them together are a breeze compared to Oliver! I feel the same when I look after my 4-year-old niece, I really don't see how Oliver will be more difficult when he gets older :wacko: xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tbh i forgot how annoying pregnancy really is. i need to pee all the time, my legs are cramping all the time, im tired and sleeping all the time, i can feel myself piling on the pounds and i am constantly constipated! the headaches, bachaches, belly aches, ugh! get it over and done with already:( i feel sorry for elephants, theyre pregnant for more than a year! x


----------



## fl00b

Amber4 said:


> Tbh 90% of the time lately I hate being a Mummy.
> :cry:
> 
> I feel absolutely horrible saying that too. :(

:hugs:
good luck with your doctor's appointment sweetie, hope they can put you on some meds which will make you feeling like yourself again. :flower:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I'm excited I made my first successful cloth diaper :))))


----------



## fl00b

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh I'm excited I made my first successful cloth diaper :))))

:o let's see a pic! i'd love to make my own bit i'm a clutz when it comes to arty stuff :sad1:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm sick of PND. I'm sick of feeling like a shitey mum who wants to throw her son across the room due to the slightest cry sometimes :cry:


----------



## ashleypauline

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm sick of PND. I'm sick of feeling like a shitey mum who wants to throw her son across the room due to the slightest cry sometimes :cry:

i feel like that sometimes too, but i havent gone to the drs for it yet =/


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Me too ashley, but SS isn't helping at all. Xxx


----------



## ClairAye

I'd definitely go, I got medication and it works a lot but sometimes it still gets to me :nope:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

fl00b said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm excited I made my first successful cloth diaper :))))
> 
> :o let's see a pic! i'd love to make my own bit i'm a clutz when it comes to arty stuff :sad1:Click to expand...

I will probably when I finish my fitted that I'm working on :) I used to make my own clothes so it's similar enough :happydance:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Gave DH the best night of his life last night :lol:


----------



## Amber4

AirForceWife7 said:


> Gave DH the best night of his life last night :lol:

:winkwink:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I really need this implant out of my arm! It's messing with me a lot, I just don't know how to convince to the doctor to take it out! I was told that they don't like to take it out unless you've had it for over 6 months.


----------



## ClairAye

That's weird, Trish, I got my first one out after 4-5 months :shrug:

I really want mine out too! Although I know it's probably the best :nope:


----------



## 060509.x

Hmm, odd! I got told they don't like to because it's expensive. 

I know it'd be better to keep it in, but it's not agreeing with my body! I'm going to make an appointment with the doctor next week I think!


----------



## ClairAye

Hmm, I dunno then! I told her I was freaked out by it.. Really it just made me a bitch, and again and on top of PND I think I want to switch to the pill!


----------



## 060509.x

I've become a complete bitch on it, especially towards OH. I can't swallow pills, I have a stupid fear that I'll choke :dohh: plus I don't think I want any contraception with hormones now.


----------



## fl00b

my friend had an implant and she got me to feel it and it really made me cringe :shy: christ knows how you girls are coping!


----------



## ClairAye

I used to sit and wiggle it in my arm.. I got a wee telling off getting it out cause the incision site from where it got put in was one place and where it got taken out was like an inch further down :haha:

I think I definitely want the pill, I'm a mega bitch and I think implant may have something to do with it!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I just wanna curl up and cry


----------



## AirForceWife7

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh I just wanna curl up and cry

:hugs: Hope you feel better


----------



## 060509.x

fl00b said:


> my friend had an implant and she got me to feel it and it really made me cringe :shy: christ knows how you girls are coping!

Ahah I make plenty people cringe! My cousin was so freaked by the idea she didn't even want to see my arm :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

I'm 20 today :haha: :cake:


----------



## 060509.x

Rhio92 said:


> I'm 20 today :haha: :cake:

Happy Birthday! :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Rhio92 said:


> I'm 20 today :haha: :cake:

Happy birthday!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tbh I'm thinking about getting back together with my husband. I'm so confused and torn between him and my new OH. I have no idea what I should do or what's right. :(


----------



## beanzz

Rhio92 said:


> I'm 20 today :haha: :cake:

Happy birthday!


----------



## Amber4

Rhio92 said:


> I'm 20 today :haha: :cake:

Happy birthday!! :happydance:


----------



## AirForceWife7

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RHIANNON! :cake:



aidensxmomma said:


> Tbh I'm thinking about getting back together with my husband. I'm so confused and torn between him and my new OH. I have no idea what I should do or what's right. :(

Just give it some time :hugs: Really think about why you're thinking of getting back together with him. I'm sure whatever decision you make will be best for you, just take your time x


----------



## fl00b

aidensxmomma said:


> Tbh I'm thinking about getting back together with my husband. I'm so confused and torn between him and my new OH. I have no idea what I should do or what's right. :(

which one do you think you'd be happiest with? from your pps i reckon your new OH. then again your feelings might be stronger for the other guy as you married him. just think about you and your happiness, and take your time. hope you can figure it out! :hugs:


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I'm so proud of my little stinker. He's such a good baby, feeds perfectly, only wakes during the night for his feeds, sleeps in until 10... ahh I'm so in love :cloud9:


----------



## Lizi_17

I think it's really easy to feel down don't no about anyone else but bein a young mum i hardly no anyone with kids so if I do take her anywhere it's on my own I feel stupid going anywhere on my own but it's hard when no one you no has kids xx


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm in a bad mood today with my housemate. She can be so kind like yesterday she bought us home some calpol I really needed (without taking money for it too) but then today she's just so inconsiderate - she fed the cat but left cat meat all over the utility which I scrubbed yesterday. Then she put the washing on but only dried her work uniform and left the rest for me to sort this morning. Which bugs me so much as that 2 x dryer being on and she knows how high my electric/gas bills are! £550 for 3 months!! I ask her to empty her pockets before putting stuff in the washer as she broke the last one from bits getting stuck. Opened it this morning to curby grips in my brand new washer I'm still paying for! Ugh. I feel so crap slagging her off but she causes so much hassle sometimes. I have enough to do and I never seem to stop!!


----------



## KatVM

tbh - i hate that my brother is more excited and willing to hold my son then my oh/fob. My brother has held him more in one day of visiting him then my oh does in a week. -:(


----------



## ClairAye

KatVM said:


> tbh - i hate that my brother is more excited and willing to hold my son then my oh/fob. My brother has held him more in one day of visiting him then my oh does in a week. -:(

Sometimes dad's are like that, especially when they're so young!

Tbh me and OH have gutted the house today! My back is killing me but damn I'm chuffed! :D


----------



## beanzz

KatVM said:


> tbh - i hate that my brother is more excited and willing to hold my son then my oh/fob. My brother has held him more in one day of visiting him then my oh does in a week. -:(


my OH has only just started doing things with Oakley and playing with him. :/


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna can count to ten! :cloud9:


----------



## AirForceWife7

And .... I'm officially a BnB addict :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

I'm back on BNB :)


----------



## Rhio92

Leah_xx said:


> I'm back on BNB :)

:happydance:


----------



## Rhio92

FOB's mum has just come back from Greece, and she got me a paper weight thing filled with water, and some blue liquid, and when you turn it it makes these wheel things move... I'm fascinated by it :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

Rhio92 said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> I'm back on BNB :)
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: Is right lol


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I'm so tired and Alice isn't even up and about yet! What am I going to be like when Alice is an active toddler?


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh my OH is planning to sign up for Afghanistan next year, joining the regular army and have us move to the mainland in a couple of years.. Aaagh so much going on and tot think about! :cry:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

tbh half of me is thrilled about my life right now, but the other half is so busy being scared and worried about LO and angry at FOB that I can't even enjoy it. Blake tries to cheer me up, and so does my mum, but it only works for a short period of time :(


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I just wanna curl up and disappear. I've been crying for days. Tbh I'm so done


----------



## Emma11511

Miss_Quirky said:


> I just wanna curl up and disappear. I've been crying for days. Tbh I'm so done

:hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm so stressed and worried! It's been 2 weeks since Jason had his nuclear medicine tests so we should hopefully get the results soon! :(


----------



## Amber4

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm so stressed and worried! It's been 2 weeks since Jason had his nuclear medicine tests so we should hopefully get the results soon! :(

:hugs: I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Tbh I have been worrying about getting pregnant lately. So I bought some cheap tests off eBay and I did one this morning. Not pregnant thumbup:) When OH came home I told him I took one and he was like "sooooo?" so I said I was pregnant (I would never make it up seriously btw!) and he acted all happy but shocked. Then he was like "really?" and I said "no" he then was really relieved :haha: I'm kind of gutted now! I'm also gutted he was relieved. :nope: 

Broody-ness go away!


----------



## MacyClara

060509.x said:


> TBH I'm so tired and Alice isn't even up and about yet! What am I going to be like when Alice is an active toddler?

It gets easier! seriously it does. They STTN more and can mostly feed themselves and can walk. I know it seems daunting now but you also adjust. Having a newborn in the house now after having a toddler would seem crazy and I'm sure I'd be just as stressed.


----------



## AirForceWife7

ClairAye said:


> Tbh my OH is planning to sign up for Afghanistan next year, joining the regular army and have us move to the mainland in a couple of years.. Aaagh so much going on and tot think about! :cry:

Here if you need to talk :hugs:

Mine leaves very soon for Afghanistan.


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh...i have a secret and i really wanna tell someone cause im soo happy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amber4

Tell us then!!! :)


----------



## ClairAye

Amber4 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so stressed and worried! It's been 2 weeks since Jason had his nuclear medicine tests so we should hopefully get the results soon! :(
> 
> :hugs: I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Amber! :flower:



AirForceWife7 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh my OH is planning to sign up for Afghanistan next year, joining the regular army and have us move to the mainland in a couple of years.. Aaagh so much going on and tot think about! :cry:
> 
> Here if you need to talk :hugs:
> 
> Mine leaves very soon for Afghanistan.Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:
If he passes he'll be going October next year :(


----------



## beanzz

ashleypauline said:


> tbh...i have a secret and i really wanna tell someone cause im soo happy!!! :happydance:

Tell us! :D :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I got loads to do but really cba. The main things are trying to wash my hair and shave my legs out of Oakley's bath filled up with the kettle cos we have no hot water and pumping milk into bottles for when Oakley goes to sleep at my grandmas tonight..... Oh what fun this is going to be


----------



## ashleypauline

i think i found "the one" as cliche' as that sounds! :happydance:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I'm insanely nervous about dinner tonight.


----------



## fl00b

tbh i think i'm losing it. finley keeps screaming for more formula + is never satisfied so moved him over onto hungrier baby milk. he's still the same - cos he keeps screaming for another bottle one after the other, he keeps throwing it back up and then crying even more. :cry:

i've been left on my own since 10am this morning (it's now nearly 9) and he's just screamed all day. i've just screamed back at him, put him on the sofa and walked out the room crying. i feel so awful. :cry: urgh, i can't do this. :sad1:


----------



## KatVM

fl00b said:


> tbh i think i'm losing it. finley keeps screaming for more formula + is never satisfied so moved him over onto hungrier baby milk. he's still the same - cos he keeps screaming for another bottle one after the other, he keeps throwing it back up and then crying even more. :cry:
> 
> i've been left on my own since 10am this morning (it's now nearly 9) and he's just screamed all day. i've just screamed back at him, put him on the sofa and walked out the room crying. i feel so awful. :cry: urgh, i can't do this. :sad1:


I dont have much advice on this topic cause my son is not at this age yet, but i hope things start to get better. Have you tried to feed him an ounce or two at a time then burping him? I find that when i give my son a bottle he will drink till he pukes but if i stop and burp 
but if i burp him after each oz he will only drink half a bottle and be content. Try not to feel bad about walking out of the room and leaving him to cry, sometimes they just need to let it out in order to relax. Hopefully he gets out of this stage soon!


----------



## Amber4

fl00b said:


> tbh i think i'm losing it. finley keeps screaming for more formula + is never satisfied so moved him over onto hungrier baby milk. he's still the same - cos he keeps screaming for another bottle one after the other, he keeps throwing it back up and then crying even more. :cry:
> 
> i've been left on my own since 10am this morning (it's now nearly 9) and he's just screamed all day. i've just screamed back at him, put him on the sofa and walked out the room crying. i feel so awful. :cry: urgh, i can't do this. :sad1:

Hmm, that sounds a lot like reflux babies. Brooke would do that a lot before we got it under control. I swapped her to hungrier milk thinking that was the problem too, but it wasn't. It actually made it worse. Does he have any other symptoms? Wet burps, back arching, hiccuping a lot, cough?

Not to be funny to above poster but please don't ever use ear plugs. If he is being sick you want to be able to hear him (even if not in the room) to avoid him choking on vomit. By all means have a break though and leave him the next room while you get yourself together.

:hugs: xx


----------



## ClairAye

fl00b said:


> tbh i think i'm losing it. finley keeps screaming for more formula + is never satisfied so moved him over onto hungrier baby milk. he's still the same - cos he keeps screaming for another bottle one after the other, he keeps throwing it back up and then crying even more. :cry:
> 
> i've been left on my own since 10am this morning (it's now nearly 9) and he's just screamed all day. i've just screamed back at him, put him on the sofa and walked out the room crying. i feel so awful. :cry: urgh, i can't do this. :sad1:

Are you sure it's hunger? Not his teething? They are very easy to confuse!

Aww hun, I really think you should talk to your HV/Doctor about getting stressed :hugs:

And I agree with Amber, not being funny but definitely don't use earplugs.. Hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## xgem27x

fl00b said:


> tbh i think i'm losing it. finley keeps screaming for more formula + is never satisfied so moved him over onto hungrier baby milk. he's still the same - cos he keeps screaming for another bottle one after the other, he keeps throwing it back up and then crying even more. :cry:
> 
> i've been left on my own since 10am this morning (it's now nearly 9) and he's just screamed all day. i've just screamed back at him, put him on the sofa and walked out the room crying. i feel so awful. :cry: urgh, i can't do this. :sad1:

If you are worried about his feeding, talk to your HV, it might be reflux or it might even be that he is crying for another reason, like teething or colic, might be good to get a professional opinion, thats what they are there for

Also, if you are getting too stressed, Finley will pick up on that and it will make matters worse, definately talk to someone like a HV, could really help you out :hugs:


----------



## Mei190

fl00b, it could be several things so talk to the docs about it. Things do get better, promise! 

It might well be reflux (can be silent or otherwise). Felix is quite like it and Nathaniel had it really badly. If it is that, they do eventually grow out of it and medicines can help tons. If it's teething, there is lots you can do there too. 

Things will get better xx

As for my tbh, I am stressed to the hilt with Felix. To cut the story short, I have long hair that Felix loves grabbing even when I have it pulled into a ponytail. This morning I changed his outfit to find he had my hair caught around 3 of his toes, one wrapped around twice and red. I took him straight up to children's A&E and they cut it off with a scalpel as it had cut into his toe and they accidently got him with the scalpel :cry: 

His toe is still red and swollen. Will hopefully look better tomorrow. Everyone keeps telling me there is no hair in it but I am paranoid there is. :cry:


----------



## Amber4

Big :hugs: for Felix xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh Oliver has his first tooth! X


----------



## xgem27x

Aww bless him :) Hopefully he wont have any teething pains for a while x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am so depressed. I miss my boy and I am so worried sick about him. I even have a date tonight with a man I met here who is stationed in the national guard, so he has few days off, and I can't even smile. I haven't felt this depressed since they got me on the right meds, but right now I can barely even find a reason to get off the sofa. :(


----------



## 060509.x

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh I am so depressed. I miss my boy and I am so worried sick about him. I even have a date tonight with a man I met here who is stationed in the national guard, so he has few days off, and I can't even smile. I haven't felt this depressed since they got me on the right meds, but right now I can barely even find a reason to get off the sofa. :(

Big :hugs:


----------



## fl00b

nawh poor felix! :sad1:

:hugs: to you laurel.


----------



## lizardbreath

Tbh I have 2 sick girls on my hands and I'm one sick mommy :(


----------



## 060509.x

lizardbreath said:


> Tbh I have 2 sick girls on my hands and I'm one sick mommy :(

Hope you all get well soon.

Tbh I really fancy a KFC :haha:


----------



## fl00b

060509.x said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I have 2 sick girls on my hands and I'm one sick mommy :(
> 
> Hope you all get well soon.
> 
> Tbh I really fancy a KFC :haha:Click to expand...

i've just had steak for dinner + the outside was burnt and the inside was still cold and raw. i couldn't be arsed though to recook it again so i've just eaten it :sick: tbh that kfc sounds tempting right now!!


----------



## Amber4

Tbh KFC makes me wanna throw up. They gave me the worst food poisoning!!


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Tbh KFC makes me wanna throw up. They gave me the worst food poisoning!!

The last time I had KFC I threw up but I was pregnant! And oily foods made me sick! Couldn't have any take aways for weeks :haha:


----------



## Amber4

060509.x said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh KFC makes me wanna throw up. They gave me the worst food poisoning!!
> 
> The last time I had KFC I threw up but I was pregnant! And oily foods made me sick! Couldn't have any take aways for weeks :haha:Click to expand...

I was also pregnant but I know it wasn't just sickness...It was out of both holes. Sorry for the TMI!! I feel ill thinking about it now tbh.

I couldn't eat take aways either. I got a fish and chips once and threw up pink fish into my Mum's sink! (Coated in tomato ketchup) eww!! :haha: It was chunky and OH had to unclog it lol.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I need someone to talk to right now.


----------



## KatVM

Miss_Quirky said:


> Tbh I need someone to talk to right now.

I dont think we have talked before, but feel free to message me if you want! i hope things tuen out okay


----------



## Abby_

Amber4 said:


> Tbh KFC makes me wanna throw up. They gave me the worst food poisoning!!

I hate KFC too! The chips are always undercooked and the chicken is so greasy. It looks so good, but tastes horrible. I've only ever had it 4 times. :(


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh KFC makes me wanna throw up. They gave me the worst food poisoning!!
> 
> The last time I had KFC I threw up but I was pregnant! And oily foods made me sick! Couldn't have any take aways for weeks :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was also pregnant but I know it wasn't just sickness...It was out of both holes. Sorry for the TMI!! I feel ill thinking about it now tbh.
> 
> I couldn't eat take aways either. I got a fish and chips once and threw up pink fish into my Mum's sink! (Coated in tomato ketchup) eww!! :haha: It was chunky and OH had to unclog it lol.Click to expand...

Eww! All this makes me wonder why Id want to be pregnant again! :haha:

Tbh OH is getting really weird in his sleep! Last night he grabbed my shoulder and said 'its okay I've got you' he has no idea that he said or did anything!


----------



## 060509.x

Double post! :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh stop talking about KFC! :rofl:
I've never had one and want to try one so bad! :haha:

Tbh I've had a great day today at a music baby group with my friend and her 7 month old boy and we went shopping and had lunch, but now my PND is bad and Jason won't stop crying :( I want to scream at him! :cry:


----------



## fl00b

ClairAye said:


> Tbh stop talking about KFC! :rofl:
> I've never had one and want to try one so bad! :haha:
> 
> Tbh I've had a great day today at a music baby group with my friend and her 7 month old boy and we went shopping and had lunch, but now my PND is bad and Jason won't stop crying :( I want to scream at him! :cry:

nawh big hugs! hang in there sweetie! :hugs:
i'll ship you + jason a KFC up :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Clair, you're not missing out on much theyre not that great :haha:

TBh I need to cut down on my eating! Only a little! Argh food is just soooo good though! :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks Georgie! :hugs: Oooh thank you, I'm sure from England to a northern Scottish island would only need a few minutes in the microwave! :haha:

Lol Trish, i thought they were really good, guess it depends though! I need to stop too.. I'm starting exercises, done some today, now eating m&ms -.-


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I am craaaaaaaving chocolate so badly. :'(


----------



## MacyClara

tbh today is our three year wedding anniversary :) but we're celebrating over the weekend. Tonight is just a meal in for the three of us and a movie.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am enjoying that the man I'm seeing is in the Army. I'm proud of him, and excited for him to come back soon so I can see him again :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Congrats Macy!


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh im really proud of the mommy that Laurel is <3 love you and devlin girlie!


----------



## Amber4

^^ Agree with Ashley :flower:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Thank you guys. I am trying hard, love you guys.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Agree with above! :) xxx


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I have so much going round in my head, it's only a matter of time before it explodes!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

So flaming pissed off! Just been giving Oliver his first proper food and OH is sat there looking at pics of his other son. I was like Ermm can you look please, he's enjoying his food (was all over him, the highchair) just wanted him to take a picture and he was like oh I'm busy. 
Errrr excuse me you do have more than one child! Please excuse my being excited because my son is having his first food. Yet another first, ruined :(


----------



## Amber4

:hugs: Rachel! What an asshole! What with Oliver eating? :flow: x


----------



## rhdr9193..x

He had chunks of banana,those organix biscotti things and tomato snacks, loved it! Then tried feeding himself fruit purée! According to the hv I was starving him cos I didn't give him finger food when he was refusing purées? Errmm he's 18lb 2 at 23 weeks,this child is not starved lol xxx


----------



## ashleypauline

oh yes rachel! how dare you starve that baby...i can see him withering away from the states! :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I miss Chance, and my best friend is moving away :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I dread going to bed now. Lately Alice has been waking up every few hours, and I just asked OH how often he reckons she wakes up he said 'As far as Im concerned when I go to sleep she sleeps all night' 

argh!


----------



## fl00b

tbh FOB's pissing me off. he just doesn't accept that grooming is more than enough to stop him from seeing his son.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ :( what he did was wrong, stay strong xx


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I just made Alice's dinner for the next 2/3 days and I tasted it, it smells amazing but tastes gross! It's sweet potato and broccoli mush! XD


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh it's been almost 3 weeks since Jason's tests and still no results! Hurry up, hospital!! :growlmad:


----------



## Emma11511

ClairAye said:


> Tbh it's been almost 3 weeks since Jason's tests and still no results! Hurry up, hospital!! :growlmad:

Think positive, no news is good news :hugs: :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks hun :hugs:
I wish! Either way they'll be getting back to us, one consultant is 99% sure something will be up.. So frustrated waiting! :nope:


----------



## Mei190

ClairAye said:


> Tbh it's been almost 3 weeks since Jason's tests and still no results! Hurry up, hospital!! :growlmad:

I have to agree. No news is good news. Hopefully it isn't as bad as they first thought as they are taking so long. If it was urgent surely they would have got back to you sooner. Think positive xx :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

I dunno. I went to hospital with him almost two months after his first follow up scan, asked his consultant the results and he still hadn't looked at them! :/
It won't be urgent, as the problems won't start till he's around 2 years if they are there, but it's still horrible having to wait so long!


----------



## Emma11511

Always here if you need a chat/rant Clair :flower:


----------



## beanzz

tbh I wish me and Oakley could just run away. think I'm gonna just have to see what help I can get with the flat I want cos I really can't afford to do it all by myself but seriously need to move out also. family are pissing me off, Will is pissing me of... life is pissing me off tbh.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I hate MIL. She's so inconsiderate. She rings us for the first time in a month nearly 2... Bang in the middle of Brooke's bed time routine *fair enough she didn't know that but OH told her several times* she wouldn't let OH off the phone to put Brooke to sleep. (she doesn't drink her bed time bottle for me so OH has to do it) Now she's over tired and screaming and can't settle!!


----------



## 060509.x

^ :hugs:

My OH's mum always seems to ring when it's Alice's nap time, but she's not as bad as your MIL sounds!


----------



## Mei190

I turn into a nasty monster when people ring once I have put the boys to bed. :haha:

Clair, oh well that's not on. I would chase it up and annoy them about it. There must be some sort of standard time between when you get results and stuff.


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm freezing

sorry i just had to share :haha:

nearly christmas!!


----------



## 060509.x

fl00b said:


> tbh i'm freezing
> 
> sorry i just had to share :haha:
> 
> nearly christmas!!

Ditto! It's sooo cold lately! Dread to think how cold it'll be when actual winter is here!


----------



## Mei190

I am also freezing. And OH is poorly and stolen my blanket... 

tbh, I really should be going to bed but just cannot manage to feel tired at all.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I have quit smoking for one day and am quite a cranky person :haha: OH says he's getting me a vapor one when he gets home XD Just so I won't be so snappy.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm dreading my mums wedding. Im one of the bridesmaids, and I don't really want to do it now it's less than 2 months away. Nor do I wanna go out on her hen night thing. Why can't I be 12? Wouldn't have to feel like I have to go cause I'd be underage. :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Lol I was 16 and my mum got married in our house without telling anyone XD


----------



## LittleAngel_x

060509.x said:


> fl00b said:
> 
> 
> tbh i'm freezing
> 
> sorry i just had to share :haha:
> 
> nearly christmas!!
> 
> Ditto! It's sooo cold lately! Dread to think how cold it'll be when actual winter is here!Click to expand...

Its getting warm, christmas is still far away.. Its not hot yet. Sorry to shatter your countdown :p


----------



## 060509.x

Miss_Quirky said:


> Lol I was 16 and my mum got married in our house without telling anyone XD

I wish my mum was getting married secretly! :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Lol I walked out into the living room and was like "What is this?" "Oh, we're getting married." "Oh...okay. " :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Aha nice! 

Im happy for her and am excited but also nervous I'm really shy and awkward! So not reallylooking forward to walking down the aisle!


----------



## Amber4

Tbh Brooke is sleeping in her bedroom for the first time tonight. I miss her SO much! Can't wait for cuddles in the morning! The silence in my room is lovely though :) no shuffling or snoring! (waiting for OH to start though!)


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh (not much of a tbh :dohh:) Jason just laughed in his sleep.. Melted my heart! <3


----------



## Emma11511

tbh, I'm sure Julian doesn't want me to eat. He sees food and starts fussing!


----------



## Rhio92

ClairAye said:


> Tbh (not much of a tbh :dohh:) Jason just laughed in his sleep.. Melted my heart! <3

Aww cute :')


----------



## ClairAye

Emma11511 said:


> tbh, I'm sure Julian doesn't want me to eat. He sees food and starts fussing!

Baby's instinct :winkwink:


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh, I'm relaxing with a nice glass of wine for the first time in ages :wine:


----------



## Emma11511

ClairAye said:


> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> tbh, I'm sure Julian doesn't want me to eat. He sees food and starts fussing!
> 
> Baby's instinct :winkwink:Click to expand...

Tell me about it! I only want some toast. Got a right taste for marmite since I got pregnant :haha:


----------



## Mei190

Emma11511 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> tbh, I'm sure Julian doesn't want me to eat. He sees food and starts fussing!
> 
> Baby's instinct :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! I only want some toast. Got a right taste for marmite since I got pregnant :haha:Click to expand...

I am sure babies have some sort of mummy eating so must disturb radar :haha:

And when you have a toddler as well as a baby, eating is something but a distant memory.

tbh, I spent too much on next again...seriously these children have more clothes than I do. Feel guilty I only bought two outfits for Felix but would feel silly dressing him in bunches of Christmas stuff yet.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh. ... Blah


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I feel so unwanted by my OH. I'm not gonna cheat but I'd kill for some of that new relationship spark. I've been trying so hard to bring the spark back but all I get is "I'm tired" which tbh I get. But doesn't mean I'm not either! I still try to be knocked back down again. My friend just got in a relationship today and I'm jealous. Not of her with him. Just the honeymoon period. Uhh. Guess I'm just rambling :(


----------



## Mei190

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I feel so unwanted by my OH. I'm not gonna cheat but I'd kill for some of that new relationship spark. I've been trying so hard to bring the spark back but all I get is "I'm tired" which tbh I get. But doesn't mean I'm not either! I still try to be knocked back down again. My friend just got in a relationship today and I'm jealous. Not of her with him. Just the honeymoon period. Uhh. Guess I'm just rambling :(

:hugs:

I understand what you mean.


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm having such a bad day with hair dye.
dyed it "medium brown" and it came out black with ginger roots. :cry: i was desperate enough to put another dye straight on top which is light brown which is setting now. expect me back in 10 minutes ready for a rage comment about how it's the colour of a horse's backside! :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

fl00b said:


> tbh i'm having such a bad day with hair dye.
> dyed it "medium brown" and it came out black with ginger roots. :cry: i was desperate enough to put another dye straight on top which is light brown which is setting now. expect me back in 10 minutes ready for a rage comment about how it's the colour of a horse's backside! :dohh:

I need to get the ginger out of my hair :haha: I just know I'll end up making it worse! Dont have money of time for hairdressers :dohh:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm sooo excited! Just bought my first cloth nappies! X


----------



## ashleypauline

rachel and me both!!


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh I feel so f***ing ill, but OH would rather go out and watch football :(


----------



## 060509.x

TBH Facebook hates me :haha:

Whenever I post new photos in my album of Alice, it never posts the new ones, always the old ones! :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh things have been great again with my OH! I'm so bloody happy right now! And going to make up and freeze some slop for Jason! :D


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I dont know what to think. 
My ex who I was with for 3 years has just had his baby boy :/ 
I mean I left him for my OH but I never expected to feel the way I do now he has a baby, I'm slightly gutted iykwim? X


----------



## MacyClara

^^ That makes sense, you know "what could have been". :hugs: just remember that everything would be different if you stayed together and now you have Oliver.


----------



## MacyClara

Tbh I'm so tired. Mila has been a pain since DH left for basic and nothing I do is good enough right now for her.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh after so long wanting to break up with Will, now we finally have I just feel even worse. I was happy til today, I don't think I miss him I think I'm just really gutted I failed Oakley already, he won't ever grow up having any memory of his mum and dad together. Those are my fondest memories of my childhood :cry:


----------



## bbyno1

Tbh im just feeling sorry for myself today!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Oh god! We have just found out my little 16 who is 15 is smoking!
Mum went mental.Dad was his usual calm self. Iv told her shed coming nowhere near Oliver if she's a smoker! Jeez my family is too complicated zxx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I feel so unwanted by my OH. I'm not gonna cheat but I'd kill for some of that new relationship spark. I've been trying so hard to bring the spark back but all I get is "I'm tired" which tbh I get. But doesn't mean I'm not either! I still try to be knocked back down again. My friend just got in a relationship today and I'm jealous. Not of her with him. Just the honeymoon period. Uhh. Guess I'm just rambling :(

I know what you mean I miss that so much. You gotta remember though that the honeymoon period will end for her as well.. a lot of my friends are jealous of the fact I have a long-term relationship which has much more perks than countless short ones :) xx


----------



## beanzz

Just want to cry. Wisdom teeth suck, 2 years later they are STILL not through :/


----------



## Emma11511

Ever get that feeling when you're completely exhausted, yet a million miles away from being 'sleepy'? Urgh.

:hugs: Josie! I have a wisdom tooth that's been coming through for like a year, and I don't think it's even broken through my gum yet!


----------



## ShelbyLee

TBH.
I've just realized today that I am very depressed. I don't know how to talk to OH about it, or anyone really.

MIL and OH convinced me to sign up for full time school for fall. I'm 8 months pregnant and have a 21month old to chase. 

I don't get time to pee by myself, batheing now consists of 5 minute bubble baths, a nice warm dinner is un real. 

How in the world am I going to take care of a two year old, new born and full load of school!

No fucking time to myself I'm going CRAZY!


----------



## ashleypauline

Josie all four of mine have been coming in for 2yrs and only ONE has come halfway through! luckily no pain though. must have a big mouth :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm not thrilled about the weather at all. :haha: it always rains when we need to go somewhere. On the bright side, Im actually going somewhere today!


----------



## Harli

Tbh I am so happy to be packed because it was exhausting. I didn't think I had so much stuff.


----------



## bumblebeexo

TBH today is going to be a crap day.. I'm full of the cold and this past few days Teagan has been so grumpy. I can't wait for OH to get home from work, only 7 hours to go.. :coffee:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh finished my pill packet 5 days ago and no period yet. God this makes me anxious considering I always mess up taking them. It's usually started by now...


----------



## Emma11511

Amber4 said:


> Tbh finished my pill packet 5 days ago and no period yet. God this makes me anxious considering I always mess up taking them. It's usually started by now...

:hugs:Take a test! I'm only on like day 5 of my first packet, and I've forgotten to take them like three times already :haha:



060509.x said:


> Tbh I'm not thrilled about the weather at all. :haha: it always rains when we need to go somewhere. On the bright side, Im actually going somewhere today!

We have to take Julian to the baby clinic and it's pissing down! And we left the pram wheels in my friend's car so I have to use the carrier; my poor baby's gonna get soaked :dohh:


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I want to get out sooo bad but can't cos of this weather :( mega cry!!


----------



## Amber4

I am gonna test! Tomorrow morning if it's not here! It's the worst contraception for me as I had implant before I got pregnant and just bled so had it removed. I was gonna get injection but read someone else just bled the whole time too. I also don't want a coil for 5 years. Ehh looks like OH willy is getting chopped off x


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh I'm thankful my mums took Joshua for an hour or 2 so I can have a rest cos I feel like poo :( 

Also, Amber I have mirena coil and you can have it out before 5 years or whenever you want to TTC thats just the longest amount of time you can have it in for! x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh OH started ftx which means no contact for ten days and I miss him horribly :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I regret paying for the professional photos, they aren't that great! OH and I were having a bad hair day :haha: and LO was tired.. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## Abby_

060509.x said:


> Tbh I regret paying for the professional photos, they aren't that great! OH and I were having a bad hair day :haha: and LO was tired.. Oh well live and learn.

I'm like that with mine! Dougie looks awful in one and his eye went all weepy in another!


----------



## ClairAye

Amber4 said:


> I am gonna test! Tomorrow morning if it's not here! It's the worst contraception for me as I had implant before I got pregnant and just bled so had it removed. I was gonna get injection but read someone else just bled the whole time too. I also don't want a coil for 5 years. Ehh looks like OH willy is getting chopped off x

Good luck! :hugs: x


----------



## 060509.x

Abby_ said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I regret paying for the professional photos, they aren't that great! OH and I were having a bad hair day :haha: and LO was tired.. Oh well live and learn.
> 
> I'm like that with mine! Dougie looks awful in one and his eye went all weepy in another!Click to expand...

Awwh, well in our family one OH hadn't shaved and my hair was a complete state because it was really hot and it'd been raining :dohh: Alice also got really tired, so they're just terrible!


----------



## Emma11511

Amber4 said:


> I am gonna test! Tomorrow morning if it's not here! It's the worst contraception for me as I had implant before I got pregnant and just bled so had it removed. I was gonna get injection but read someone else just bled the whole time too. I also don't want a coil for 5 years. Ehh looks like OH willy is getting chopped off x

I had the implant and bled heavily for months. My friend has the injection, and has put on weight every single time she goes to have it done (they weigh her when she goes), so she hates it. I'm on the mini-pill, but still debating a coil.


----------



## X__Kimberly

TBH

I feel like a shitty person... My family has fallen apart. and i feel like its my fault :(

But i know its not cause OH wasnt being a great dad to LO and he never really cared about me...


----------



## LeahLou

Emma11511 said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> I am gonna test! Tomorrow morning if it's not here! It's the worst contraception for me as I had implant before I got pregnant and just bled so had it removed. I was gonna get injection but read someone else just bled the whole time too. I also don't want a coil for 5 years. Ehh looks like OH willy is getting chopped off x
> 
> I had the implant and bled heavily for months. My friend has the injection, and has put on weight every single time she goes to have it done (they weigh her when she goes), so she hates it. I'm on the mini-pill, but still debating a coil.Click to expand...

What's a coil?


----------



## aidensxmomma

TBH As happy as I am with my OH, I still can't help but feel super jealous that my husband is bringing some other girl up here when he comes to see the kids. Someone just shoot me. I can't keep dealing with this shit. :nope:


----------



## Emma11511

X__Kimberly said:


> TBH
> 
> I feel like a shitty person... My family has fallen apart. and i feel like its my fault :(
> 
> But i know its not cause OH wasnt being a great dad to LO and he never really cared about me...

:hugs: I'm here if you want to chat xxxx



LeahLou said:


> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> I am gonna test! Tomorrow morning if it's not here! It's the worst contraception for me as I had implant before I got pregnant and just bled so had it removed. I was gonna get injection but read someone else just bled the whole time too. I also don't want a coil for 5 years. Ehh looks like OH willy is getting chopped off x
> 
> I had the implant and bled heavily for months. My friend has the injection, and has put on weight every single time she goes to have it done (they weigh her when she goes), so she hates it. I'm on the mini-pill, but still debating a coil.Click to expand...
> 
> What's a coil?Click to expand...

IUD. I actually have no idea why we call it a coil over here :shrug:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm really getting my arse in gear to lose this weight! 2lb down in just 2 days! :happydance:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm really getting my arse in gear to lose this weight! 2lb down in just 2 days! :happydance:

That's amazing! Whats your secret?


----------



## ClairAye

Very intense 20 minute workout dvd! Along with cutting my portions down to a child's size one :)


----------



## Emma11511

Well done Clair! :)


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks, Emma! :flower:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Good job Clair :)

Tbh I have 9 days to go and it's driving me insane. :\ Me and FOB got into another fight lastnight, I miss OH and LO.


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I have Twitter! I had it ages ago but got the ump because I'm a granny when it comes to technology, but I don't have facebook and it's nice to have J's pictures etc put somewhere! :)

Link's in my sig girls ;)


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm shocked at how much weight finley's put on! he wa 14lb 2oz yesterday, that means over 2lb in 20 days! :shock:


----------



## Rhio92

I feel guilty for being in uni all the time and leaving Connor at nursery :( Although I am loving it, and I know ot's for the best in the long run.


----------



## KatVM

Tbh I wish I knew why my baby is so upset lately and how to make him happier :(


----------



## Amber4

Tbh period arrived :thumbup: 

I'm also so fed up my baby girl is ill. Wish I could be ill instead :( x


----------



## beanzz

^ phew!! :) hope Brooke feels better soon <3


Tbh wisdom teeth suck. Infection under the flap of skin covering wisdom tooth sucks even more. I'm in agony :(


----------



## Mei190

beanzz said:


> Tbh wisdom teeth suck. Infection under the flap of skin covering wisdom tooth sucks even more. I'm in agony :(

Omg, I have exactly the same thing. Painful isn't it. 
I had a consultation to take out my wisdom teeth. They are knocking me out for it as otherwise I would be so stressed. Now got to wait a couple of months, not enjoying my wait, I can tell you that.

Amber: Ah see there was nothing to worry about. 
And I hope Brooke feels better soon.


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh, i feel like i just can't deal today =[. im exhausted...i had an exam this morning...kaiden has been crying literally all day. i have a project and a paper due tomorrow!! neither have been started yet. i feel like all i do is go to class and sit home with kaiden. i can't tell you the last time i had a proper time out without him. i am bringing him to the drs in a half hour =[


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Really wish we lived closer Ashley xxx


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I wanna go in the shower before OH comes home from work, but I just feel so incredibly dizzy right now. Not sure if I should risk it, I don't want to fall and hurt myself while he's not here and it's just me and Alice. :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I HATE the way I look just now :( I know its only been a wee while since I had my baby but with this extra weight I just feel so ugly :cry: and i know its not just a bit of baby weight, i mean ive gone up two sizes (nearly three) and none of my old clothes fit me anymore (not even the ones that where too big for me :( ) Feeling this crappy about the way I look is starting to really bring me down, I can't even look at myself in the mirror without feeling awfull. I feel really guilty too incase my wee boy is picking up on how im feeling :( especially since ive just been diagnosed with post natal depression :cry: and given medication (which im wary about because when i was really depressed a few years ago i got put on some anti depressants and they made me worse :( )

I pray to God they help this time and hopefully then I will feel a bit better in general and also about the way I look and then I will have the energy and motivation to actually get back into shape and not just feel sorry for myself. Fingers crossed! 

Has anyone else felt this way or similar? And did it get better?


----------



## Harli

beanzz said:


> ^ phew!! :) hope Brooke feels better soon <3
> 
> 
> Tbh wisdom teeth suck. Infection under the flap of skin covering wisdom tooth sucks even more. I'm in agony :(

I have my two bottom wisdom teeth, and them coming in, was no problem except for when the first came in, it formed a bubble type thing on it when it was coming in, and I couldn't eat it hurt so bad. That only lasted about 2 days though, so I survived. The second one was fine. Now I have my third one coming in, one on top, and it hurts so bad. I really don't want to have to go to the dentist though, so I'm holding out because usually once they are in I have no problems with mine! :flower:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I am so depressed ...


----------



## Amber4

Tbh not looking forwards to tomorrow... Brooke has a hospital appointment to check she has no blocks/problems with her belly. FX it's all fine as she's gaining weight now!


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I HATE the way I look just now :( I know its only been a wee while since I had my baby but with this extra weight I just feel so ugly :cry: and i know its not just a bit of baby weight, i mean ive gone up two sizes (nearly three) and none of my old clothes fit me anymore (not even the ones that where too big for me :( ) Feeling this crappy about the way I look is starting to really bring me down, I can't even look at myself in the mirror without feeling awfull. I feel really guilty too incase my wee boy is picking up on how im feeling :( especially since ive just been diagnosed with post natal depression :cry: and given medication (which im wary about because when i was really depressed a few years ago i got put on some anti depressants and they made me worse :( )
> 
> I pray to God they help this time and hopefully then I will feel a bit better in general and also about the way I look and then I will have the energy and motivation to actually get back into shape and not just feel sorry for myself. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Has anyone else felt this way or similar? And did it get better?

I have PND too babe, mixed with poor body confidence it's awful! :hugs: I found my medication has made me a million times better! :flower:
I put on 5 stone when I was pregnant :/ I lost 2 stones after having Jason now I'm stuck :/ I've lost 2lb lately.. Eurgh!

If you ever need to chat just message me! :flower: x


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I have a 4 month old!!! :cry:


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm sick of OH letting us down :/ he seems to think volunteering at a race track is more important than seeing me + finley. was meant to be seeing him today but he's got to paint a flipping tractor! :growlmad:


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I HATE the way I look just now :( I know its only been a wee while since I had my baby but with this extra weight I just feel so ugly :cry: and i know its not just a bit of baby weight, i mean ive gone up two sizes (nearly three) and none of my old clothes fit me anymore (not even the ones that where too big for me :( ) Feeling this crappy about the way I look is starting to really bring me down, I can't even look at myself in the mirror without feeling awfull. I feel really guilty too incase my wee boy is picking up on how im feeling :( especially since ive just been diagnosed with post natal depression :cry: and given medication (which im wary about because when i was really depressed a few years ago i got put on some anti depressants and they made me worse :( )
> 
> I pray to God they help this time and hopefully then I will feel a bit better in general and also about the way I look and then I will have the energy and motivation to actually get back into shape and not just feel sorry for myself. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Has anyone else felt this way or similar? And did it get better?
> 
> I have PND too babe, mixed with poor body confidence it's awful! :hugs: I found my medication has made me a million times better! :flower:
> I put on 5 stone when I was pregnant :/ I lost 2 stones after having Jason now I'm stuck :/ I've lost 2lb lately.. Eurgh!
> 
> If you ever need to chat just message me! :flower: xClick to expand...

Thanks Clair nice to know I can talk to someone going through the same thing if i need to :hugs: , and well done on loosing 2lb  x


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks chick! :flower: x


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I feel like shit. I thought I was unhappy before, now I'm just miserable :( I feel really guilty cos all I go on about is how much I hate my life when I have a healthy baby boy so I shouldn't be feeling like that I should just be grateful instead


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh I went for a Swedish Full Body Massage earlier. Best £40 I ever spent!


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm so upset. I just want to hide away from everyone and everything.

I don't know what I've done so wrong to constantly be dealt the bad hands :(


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I feel like such a bad mum! I left Jason on his cushion on the floor on his tummy when I went to get a bottle.. Heard him screaming, ran through and he was half off the cushion and had obviously smashed his face off the floor :cry: Which is laminate underneath the rug! :cry: :cry:


----------



## beanzz

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I feel like such a bad mum! I left Jason on his cushion on the floor on his tummy when I went to get a bottle.. Heard him screaming, ran through and he was half off the cushion and had obviously smashed his face off the floor :cry: Which is laminate underneath the rug! :cry: :cry:

You're not a bad mummy at all! Least it wasn't off the sofa or bed lol... Oakley's dived off the bed when my back was turned before and I felt SO bad :( but we can't prevent every knock and scrape so as long as he isn't badly hurt I would just comfort him and try not feel too guilty <3


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I've just kicked out my OH. Knob.


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I hope Alice's little cough is just a cough and nothing else. She isn't struggling to breathe or anything like that, and I hope it stays like that! She's woken up 4 times coughing in an hour, it's going to be a long night :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

beanzz said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I feel like such a bad mum! I left Jason on his cushion on the floor on his tummy when I went to get a bottle.. Heard him screaming, ran through and he was half off the cushion and had obviously smashed his face off the floor :cry: Which is laminate underneath the rug! :cry: :cry:
> 
> You're not a bad mummy at all! Least it wasn't off the sofa or bed lol... Oakley's dived off the bed when my back was turned before and I felt SO bad :( but we can't prevent every knock and scrape so as long as he isn't badly hurt I would just comfort him and try not feel too guilty <3Click to expand...

I suppose so! Thanks :flower:



Emma11511 said:


> Tbh, I've just kicked out my OH. Knob.

:hugs:


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I'm so fed up of my sensitive skin. We've had a tiny bit of cold weather and my lips are completely chapped. I'm slathering them in vaseline and lip balm, but nothing works. :(


----------



## MacyClara

^^ Try burt's bees products for your lips! and exfoliating them with a toothbrush or a washcloth. I have sensitive skin too and those things work for me. 

tbh I'm in awe of all you single moms! we're on our own for a bit while OH is at basic training and I'm tired, Mila is grumpy, the house is filthy and wahhhh.


----------



## Abby_

Burt's bees is one of the many lip balms I use!


----------



## ClairAye

Abby, I use Blistex Relief Cream.. Sorts them out in less than 24 hours! :flower:


----------



## Amber4

I love body shop lipbalm. Smells gorgeous (and tastes) and works lovely x


----------



## Abby_

Amber4 said:


> I love body shop lipbalm. Smells gorgeous (and tastes) and works lovely x

I'm really funny when it comes to flavoured lip balm, they always make me so thirsty!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Emma11511 said:


> Tbh, I have Twitter! I had it ages ago but got the ump because I'm a granny when it comes to technology, but I don't have facebook and it's nice to have J's pictures etc put somewhere! :)
> 
> Link's in my sig girls ;)

Following! I'm Ashley, incase you forgot :haha:


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm getting so worried, i still haven't come on. mother nature's never late for me! :cry:


----------



## snowfia

Tbh,I just did a pregnancy test cos I am so paranoid about being pregnant now. But it was negative so it's ok. Not ready for another one yet!


----------



## ClairAye

fl00b said:


> tbh i'm getting so worried, i still haven't come on. mother nature's never late for me! :cry:

Periods will be very irregular for a while after birth :hugs: :flow:


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh im ready to get married


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh my luck has run out.


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I'm having some horrible bleeding! I'm only on the second week of my pills, so I'm hoping it's just a breakthrough bleed and not my period starting already!


----------



## fl00b

tbh i've caught finley's cold, urrrghhh


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I just wanna sleep forever :( miss my baby boy


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh after about a year my OH finally has a full time job! :D No more odd jobs here and there! Yes! So happy :happydance:


----------



## Rhio92

I think I've got a stomach bug :cry: And I've got a terrible fear of being sick... Please say it turns out to be nothing!


----------



## 060509.x

Rhio92 said:


> I think I've got a stomach bug :cry: And I've got a terrible fear of being sick... Please say it turns out to be nothing!

:hugs:

Tbh I wish it was easier to get out of the flat its so much effort with the stairs!


----------



## Abby_

ClairAye said:


> Abby, I use Blistex Relief Cream.. Sorts them out in less than 24 hours! :flower:

I think I may love you Clair! I bought some today and the dry skin has nearly all gone!
:hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I have my heart set on getting married in Vegas! Maybe in the next few years we will have saved enough to do it x


----------



## x__amour

How fun! :D


----------



## Amber4

x__amour said:


> How fun! :D

I know, right? Lol. I just wanna go like you see on the movies! But obviously being in the UK it takes a lot more planning!


----------



## x__amour

Amber4 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> How fun! :D
> 
> I know, right? Lol. I just wanna go like you see on the movies! But obviously being in the UK it takes a lot more planning!Click to expand...

Only a little bit. ;) My in-laws got married at the Flamingo!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm sick of being let down by so called friends. Then the ones who ignore me completely,I had a baby,I didn't die!


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I have my heart set on getting married in Vegas! Maybe in the next few years we will have saved enough to do it x

Omg do it!!! Id love to get married in any other country than here tbh, would make it even more exciting and special.


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I have my heart set on getting married in Vegas! Maybe in the next few years we will have saved enough to do it x

Ahh! That would be awesome! I want to get married somewhere, secretly :haha: I'm so incredibly shy and awkward, I'd run away and just take two friends as witnesses!


----------



## Mei190

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I have my heart set on getting married in Vegas! Maybe in the next few years we will have saved enough to do it x

Do it do it!!!! 

No honestly, you will regret not doing it where you wanted to if you don't.
I so badly wanted the ice hotel.. I mean more than anything that's where, and let's put it this way... it wasn't the ice hotel and it's been 2 years and I still moan about it :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Omg I can't stop thinking about weddings now. I might never have one as I can't seem to hold down a bloody relationship with anyone, not even the guy I had a baby with! :dohh: 

I know mine will be mostly purple though, I'm like obsessed with that colour hahaha


----------



## Abby_

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I have my heart set on getting married in Vegas! Maybe in the next few years we will have saved enough to do it x

You could get married by an Elvis!



beanzz said:


> Omg I can't stop thinking about weddings now. I might never have one as I can't seem to hold down a bloody relationship with anyone, not even the guy I had a baby with! :dohh:
> 
> I know mine will be mostly purple though, I'm like obsessed with that colour hahaha

Have you seen Dita Von Teese's wedding dress?? It's incredible. If I ever get married, that'll be the dress I wear.


----------



## Mei190

beanzz said:


> Omg I can't stop thinking about weddings now. I might never have one as I can't seem to hold down a bloody relationship with anyone, not even the guy I had a baby with! :dohh:
> 
> I know mine will be mostly purple though, I'm like obsessed with that colour hahaha

Purple is awesome :winkwink:

My dress was purple and my after wedding dress was also...purple  :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Omg I can't stop thinking about weddings now. I might never have one as I can't seem to hold down a bloody relationship with anyone, not even the guy I had a baby with! :dohh:
> 
> I know mine will be mostly purple though, I'm like obsessed with that colour hahaha
> 
> Have you seen Dita Von Teese's wedding dress?? It's incredible. If I ever get married, that'll be the dress I wear.Click to expand...

Just googled it, OMG <3 so lush!


Mei190 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Omg I can't stop thinking about weddings now. I might never have one as I can't seem to hold down a bloody relationship with anyone, not even the guy I had a baby with! :dohh:
> 
> I know mine will be mostly purple though, I'm like obsessed with that colour hahaha
> 
> Purple is awesome :winkwink:
> 
> My dress was purple and my after wedding dress was also...purple  :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds amazing! :p I'd probably end up doing the same hehe!!


----------



## Amber4

Omg you're all making me excited! I'm gonna look into it! I would love to just go me, Damon and Brooke... But like I could just disappear for a week or 2 without anyone noticing! Lol. I love the Elvis idea :haha: 

Have no idea what colours I would choose. Maybe a light pink if I could make it look nice. I reckon it could also look tacky hmm! No idea about a dress aslong as it had sleeves to hide my bingo wings :lol: not that I'd get married while I'm fat lol x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I found out army has wedding requirements :( I'll never get the Halloween costume wedding I want if I marry OH


----------



## x__amour

To be honest, I got the new iPhone 5 today and I looooove it! :D


----------



## beanzz

:o my dad has his iphone5 too, I'm so jealous, I can't upgrade from my 4s til NEXT September :(


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm so jealous of both of you having iphones! i have a chavberry, on it's way out sadly :sad1:

and i've been planning my wedding for years! the guy who i marry's gotta love it or elsies! :haha:


----------



## Amber4

I want an iPhone 5! Can't though as my iPhone 4 cost a bomb and can't spend that much on a new phone :( *sulks*

Lol @ chavberry! I called mine a pooberry haha. It's just started working again after 6 months of just not turning on. Strange!


----------



## MacyClara

Miss_Quirky said:


> I found out army has wedding requirements :( I'll never get the Halloween costume wedding I want if I marry OH

DH and I went to a military wedding this summer and it was actually very cool, so much tradition. The bride and groom had a traditional military wedding/reception and then had a themed party later. You could maybe do something like that?


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Ooo jealous Shannon! I get mine next weekend! :)


----------



## MacyClara

So stressed :( my parents put their house on the market a while ago just to see what was possible anddd it sold on Thursday... which means that they have two weeks to close on their new smaller house and Mila and I need to find an apartment or something asap. Of course this would happen when I can't contact DH directly. Ugh my Inlaws have offered to have us while we sort something out and Michael has an assignment but I don't really want to live with them.


----------



## beanzz

Miss_Quirky said:


> I found out army has wedding requirements :( I'll never get the Halloween costume wedding I want if I marry OH

Omg that's such an awesome idea for a wedding!! My mum wanted a Disney themed wedding but wussed out :haha: she wanted her and her hub to be beauty and the beast and then all the bridesmaids be different princesses. Would of been awesome.


----------



## mommie2be

To be honest, I would kill for Chicken & Dumplings right now. :haha:


----------



## fl00b

beanzz said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> I found out army has wedding requirements :( I'll never get the Halloween costume wedding I want if I marry OH
> 
> Omg that's such an awesome idea for a wedding!! My mum wanted a Disney themed wedding but wussed out :haha: she wanted her and her hub to be beauty and the beast and then all the bridesmaids be different princesses. Would of been awesome.Click to expand...

i absolutely love that idea! i love themed weddings, they're so unique.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

MacyClara said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> I found out army has wedding requirements :( I'll never get the Halloween costume wedding I want if I marry OH
> 
> DH and I went to a military wedding this summer and it was actually very cool, so much tradition. The bride and groom had a traditional military wedding/reception and then had a themed party later. You could maybe do something like that?Click to expand...

Maybe! I've always wanted a costume wedding and I really don't mind the military wedding since I'd be marrying someone I love. :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

fl00b said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> I found out army has wedding requirements :( I'll never get the Halloween costume wedding I want if I marry OH
> 
> Omg that's such an awesome idea for a wedding!! My mum wanted a Disney themed wedding but wussed out :haha: she wanted her and her hub to be beauty and the beast and then all the bridesmaids be different princesses. Would of been awesome.Click to expand...
> 
> i absolutely love that idea! i love themed weddings, they're so unique.Click to expand...

:haha: thanks. Yeah I love themed weddings, I think they are a lot of fun.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm stressing about what to do when maternity leave ends. I'm due to go back to work in December but I don't want to go back there, feel like I have to though :/ would rather work somewhere else. Somewhere closer would be better


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I hate my body so much now I get iffy when me and OH are watching tv and sexual things, especially focussing on women comes on.. Agggh I'm so sad! :nope:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I hate my body so much now I get iffy when me and OH are watching tv and sexual things, especially focussing on women comes on.. Agggh I'm so sad! :nope:

I know how you feel! Im not allowed to lose weight as Im a bridesmaid in November and the dress was already loose. :dohh: It sucks!


----------



## ClairAye

Aww no! At least I'm not alone :dohh: I can't wait to lose weight! Then I can be the sexy one :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh, i want Rachel and Oliver to live closer!!


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Aww no! At least I'm not alone :dohh: I can't wait to lose weight! Then I can be the sexy one :winkwink: :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I want to stamp on my OH's balls! Been an asshole to me for about 5 hours straight and all I did was come home! Agh fucking men! :growlmad:

Now I'm going to be petty and delete half his stuff off the laptop to make myself feel better.. Bye bye saved games! :finger:


----------



## Mei190

ClairAye said:


> Now I'm going to be petty and delete half his stuff off the laptop to make myself feel better.. Bye bye saved games! :finger:

:haha: That sounds exactly like me when I'm cross with OH :haha:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Lmao Clair! I'm lucky that my OH doesn't play games,so when I'm annoyed I just pinch the iPad! Lol x


----------



## beanzz

I've thought about getting back with FOB. :dohh: why, Josie, why?!?!


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> I've thought about getting back with FOB. :dohh: why, Josie, why?!?!

Why Josie? Why?


----------



## GirlRacer

Tbh, we move house on friday.. I'm excited for once we're there but not the moving and packing blaaaaaaaaaah. I'm feeling a lot better since being on these new antidepressants, still have down moments but I think everyone does :) xx


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I agreed to go to my mum's friend's for a drink before they go out on mam's hen night and now I'm getting a cold :dohh:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I feel emotionally destroyed.


----------



## fl00b

tbh i have such a cold. i got told i sound like an old man today. sigh. :sad1:

and still no period... looks like a test is in order. :dohh:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

After 30 mins sleep all day oliver has fallen asleep at 7pm....hmm how long will this last x


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> I've thought about getting back with FOB. :dohh: why, Josie, why?!?!
> 
> Why Josie? Why?Click to expand...

I know right? :sad1: someone needs to come and slap some sense into me


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> I've thought about getting back with FOB. :dohh: why, Josie, why?!?!
> 
> Why Josie? Why?Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? :sad1: someone needs to come and slap some sense into meClick to expand...

Get Oakley to do it. :p Why do you want to get back with him?


----------



## ClairAye

Mei190 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to be petty and delete half his stuff off the laptop to make myself feel better.. Bye bye saved games! :finger:
> 
> :haha: That sounds exactly like me when I'm cross with OH :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Well he was being an ass! Karma :winkwink: Lmao



rhdr9193..x said:


> Lmao Clair! I'm lucky that my OH doesn't play games,so when I'm annoyed I just pinch the iPad! Lol x

Haha, last night I snapped up half his fags too :blush: Such a child! :rofl:


----------



## MacyClara

Mila and I are temporarily moving into my MIL's house tomorrow :( or starting to move our stuff anyways. I can't wait until DH is done and we can all be together again. If it weren't so expensive I'd consider renting a hotel room near him for a few weeks but I know it's not fair on Mils.


----------



## mommie2be

To be honest, I can't wait to move out of this house ! Our stupid home owner thinks it's okay to just come over & walk in without knocking whenever he wants. :growlmad: 
March, please hurry up!


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> I've thought about getting back with FOB. :dohh: why, Josie, why?!?!
> 
> Why Josie? Why?Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? :sad1: someone needs to come and slap some sense into meClick to expand...
> 
> Get Oakley to do it. :p Why do you want to get back with him?Click to expand...

I dunno, he just acts more like a dad now that he spends time with him alone which makes me want him back. :/ haha Oakley does, my morning wake up call is a slap on the cheek and then his fingers in my mouth :haha: obviously need a harder one!


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> I've thought about getting back with FOB. :dohh: why, Josie, why?!?!
> 
> Why Josie? Why?Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? :sad1: someone needs to come and slap some sense into meClick to expand...
> 
> Get Oakley to do it. :p Why do you want to get back with him?Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno, he just acts more like a dad now that he spends time with him alone which makes me want him back. :/ haha Oakley does, my morning wake up call is a slap on the cheek and then his fingers in my mouth :haha: obviously need a harder one!Click to expand...

Oooh, well you never know, that could have been the kick up the back side he needed. I have that exact same wake up call too! It's awful when I've forgotten to cut Dougie's nails. :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh last night I thought Alice's cot had collapsed or something heard a bang, I jumped out of bed, Alice was crying too so I scooped her up. Turns out my mirror had fallen :dohh:


----------



## veganmama

moving on november 1st! eeeek


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, i am excited by my own signature. You can find some weird/cute gifs on the Internet!


----------



## beanzz

Abby_ said:


> Tbh, i am excited by my own signature. You can find some weird/cute gifs on the Internet!

:rofl: 

It's funny cos I noticed your dancing bunny before I read what you wrote and though "OMG HOW COOL IS THAT!!!" :rofl:


----------



## beanzz

It's been a hard day :sad1:


----------



## Abby_

beanzz said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, i am excited by my own signature. You can find some weird/cute gifs on the Internet!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> It's funny cos I noticed your dancing bunny before I read what you wrote and though "OMG HOW COOL IS THAT!!!" :rofl:Click to expand...

There were so many to chose from!
https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_marvp6GrTN1rxsw83.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/shaquanda/snail465465.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/shaquanda/dumppixelshere/980980983/myavatar170018561.gif 
https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_marv7vTPTk1rxsw83.gif https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_marv93gBKO1rxsw83.gif https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_marv8soNPh1rxsw83.gif



beanzz said:


> It's been a hard day :sad1:

Hope you're okay. :( 
https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1rv39pW0J1qf290m.gif


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm so proud of Brooke! She got her first tooth but she has been good as gold over it :D her teething anklet must of helped :) x


----------



## fl00b

beanzz said:


> It's been a hard day :sad1:

:hugs:


----------



## veganmama

omg that bunny gif is amazing hahahaha


----------



## Amber4

Abby_ said:


> Tbh, i am excited by my own signature. You can find some weird/cute gifs on the Internet!

OMG I've read that a few times now and thought WTF? I thought you meant the kind of signature when you sign things :haha: :haha:

I'm too thick :dohh: x


----------



## Abby_

Amber4 said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, i am excited by my own signature. You can find some weird/cute gifs on the Internet!
> 
> OMG I've read that a few times now and thought WTF? I thought you meant the kind of signature when you sign things :haha: :haha:
> 
> I'm too thick :dohh: xClick to expand...

:rofl:
Yeah, I get excited over signing my name. ;)


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh its my birthday and im finally 20!! :happydance:


----------



## KatVM

Tbh I started exercising today, i hope this weight comes off soon!


----------



## 060509.x

KatVM said:


> Tbh I started exercising today, i hope this weight comes off soon!

Good luck!


----------



## Amber4

Abby_ said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, i am excited by my own signature. You can find some weird/cute gifs on the Internet!
> 
> OMG I've read that a few times now and thought WTF? I thought you meant the kind of signature when you sign things :haha: :haha:
> 
> I'm too thick :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Yeah, I get excited over signing my name. ;)Click to expand...

Shush. I'm having one of them days!! :haha: x


----------



## snowfia

ashleypauline said:


> tbh its my birthday and im finally 20!! :happydance:

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mei190

Amber4 said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, i am excited by my own signature. You can find some weird/cute gifs on the Internet!
> 
> OMG I've read that a few times now and thought WTF? I thought you meant the kind of signature when you sign things :haha: :haha:
> 
> I'm too thick :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Yeah, I get excited over signing my name. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Shush. I'm having one of them days!! :haha: xClick to expand...

Don't worry I read it exactly the same way! :haha:

Argh, my head is killing me. I'm full of cold and even worse I know I am just gonna end up passing it on it Nathaniel and Felix. :dohh:


----------



## KatVM

ashleypauline said:


> tbh its my birthday and im finally 20!! :happydance:


Happy birthday!


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm never gonna lose this cold if I have to keep getting up to replace LOs dummy ay night while OH is 'fast asleep'


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm so happy! I'VE COME ON! :happydance:

:haha: sorry just had to share it with someone!


----------



## Mei190

Tbh I feel like curling up in a ball and having a good cry. Other than my kids the most important thing to me is my animals. And then today came. 

Presuming a virus or something but unfortunatly my rabbits and two guinea pigs died. I am devastated and the kids know something is wrong :(


----------



## beanzz

I'm handing in the money to the estate agents for a credit check today! :D

Pretty pissed off that I have to pay £150 for me and my guarantor but hey ho. 

Me and Oakley could be getting our own place :happydance:


----------



## bumblebeexo

TBH one of my friends who has a little boy has moved just up the road from me, literally a three minute walk! I finally have a 'mummy friend' :happydance:


----------



## Rhio92

After 2 hours of homework, my new words are thermoregulatory, sudoriferous, free radicals, decubitus, and dermal pappilae :haha: :smug:


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh...kaiden finally just rolled over !!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I just made stew for the first time ever and OH loved it so much he had three bowls!


----------



## Amber4

I made a stew for the first time last week and it was lovely too :)

Tbh just want Christmas now! X


----------



## Abby_

Amber4 said:


> I made a stew for the first time last week and it was lovely too :)
> 
> Tbh just want Christmas now! X

I wrote a countdown on my calendar today. I am so excited!!! :xmas1::xmas5::xmas12::xmas16::xmas23::xmas17:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I made stew tonight too! X


----------



## fl00b

tbh my throat's killing and i really fancy some stew! if anyone's got any leftovers :winkwink:


----------



## 060509.x

Aha sorry OH ate all ours :haha:


----------



## Emma11511

I made meatballs and spaghetti for the first time today, and we loved it ;)


----------



## x__amour

For the first time ever?? :shock:


----------



## aidensxmomma

TBH my husband/FOB has a new girlfriend and I am insanely jealous. :nope:

TBH I made stuffed shells last night for dinner and I'm extremely pleased that everyone liked it. :smug: It's the first time I've cooked since I've been living at my mom's (I've been here since July). :dohh:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh FOB is being sweet on me again and it's killing me. Urg I have to keep reminding myself why we should never be together again. :( Why does he keep doing this to me?


----------



## beanzz

Tbh all these posts about people cooking meals is making me worry about when I live alone... I can only cook frozen things like fish fingers, chips (fries), etc. :blush: will be interesting when I give it a shot. I could die :haha: 

Also, can't sleep that's why I'm posting on here at quarter past 6 in the morning. Ugh. :|


----------



## 060509.x

:haha: My OH had never cooked anything from scratch! But he's not so bad at the things he does!


----------



## fl00b

let's just say that without my microwave i'd be extremely hungry! :haha:

also my friend had her baby this morning. i'm EXTREMELY broody! :dohh:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

TBH.. I wish FOB would leave us alone to get on with our lives :/


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

TBH.. I wish FOB would leave us alone to get on with our lives :/


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Popping in from teen parenting!

Taylor Swift - we are never ever getting back together, that might help! It makes me think about my FOB and our relationship because its like the video clip haha.

I cook dinner for my family almost every day of the week.. Mums health isnt too good and she's on light and easy (a diet and a chef cooks her meals for a week and you freeze them and put them in the microwave when u want to eat) so I've stood up and cool all the time EXCEPT lately because we've just had two hot days in a row and I honestly don't want to cook. Cooking is fun tho 

My I saw my FOB with his friend that's a girl yesterday, oh boy was I jealous! I hate the thought of him with other girls :/


----------



## Mei190

Gosh Nathaniel is making me bawl today. A few months ago we got some guinea pigs (he loves them, so I thought why not) one of them got ill and was supposedly being dealt with on vets medication. To put it midly, I got very attached to them as they were so gentle with Nathaniel and liked sitting in my jacket sleeves. To my horror yesterday morning, I woke to a pretty nasty looking dead guinea pig (the ill one) and went over to the other two in a seperate cage to see one dead in there too. I freaked as hubby was at work and called my parents around. I couldn't bare taking them out and one piggy is still okay and with us at the moment. Parents went out in the garden to try and deal with the dead bodies and rushed in to tell me my rabbits were all dead in their hutches. Cue: bawling my eyes out as my rabbits are the world to me. 

Nathaniel keeps running up to the hutches going 'bunny bunny' and the piggy cages going 'where pig?'. It is killing me :(


----------



## beanzz

FOB just been round. Wanted to cry the whole time. 

Not only do I want him back but I don't think he wants me back. I don't blame him, I should have made more effort to make things work before giving up. :(

And I was feeling really good about losing weight til he said I look like a skeleton. I'm nowhere near that skinny I still have lots of bum and thigh. Now I just want to sit with a massive tub of ice cream, marshmallow fluff and some asda's own white choc chip cookies and have a massive pig out session but I know I'll only feel worse after :sad1:


----------



## snowfia

Mei190 said:


> Gosh Nathaniel is making me bawl today. A few months ago we got some guinea pigs (he loves them, so I thought why not) one of them got ill and was supposedly being dealt with on vets medication. To put it midly, I got very attached to them as they were so gentle with Nathaniel and liked sitting in my jacket sleeves. To my horror yesterday morning, I woke to a pretty nasty looking dead guinea pig (the ill one) and went over to the other two in a seperate cage to see one dead in there too. I freaked as hubby was at work and called my parents around. I couldn't bare taking them out and one piggy is still okay and with us at the moment. Parents went out in the garden to try and deal with the dead bodies and rushed in to tell me my rabbits were all dead in their hutches. Cue: bawling my eyes out as my rabbits are the world to me.
> 
> Nathaniel keeps running up to the hutches going 'bunny bunny' and the piggy cages going 'where pig?'. It is killing me :(

That's horrible, I'm so sorry :(
My mum went into the garden one morning to feed the rabbits as usual and found 1 had disappeared, 2 half eaten and one which mum thinks died of shock :(


----------



## Amber4

So sorry about your guinea pigs and rabbits. That's so sad :hugs: have you had the one alive checked out? Xx


----------



## 060509.x

Mei190 said:


> Gosh Nathaniel is making me bawl today. A few months ago we got some guinea pigs (he loves them, so I thought why not) one of them got ill and was supposedly being dealt with on vets medication. To put it midly, I got very attached to them as they were so gentle with Nathaniel and liked sitting in my jacket sleeves. To my horror yesterday morning, I woke to a pretty nasty looking dead guinea pig (the ill one) and went over to the other two in a seperate cage to see one dead in there too. I freaked as hubby was at work and called my parents around. I couldn't bare taking them out and one piggy is still okay and with us at the moment. Parents went out in the garden to try and deal with the dead bodies and rushed in to tell me my rabbits were all dead in their hutches. Cue: bawling my eyes out as my rabbits are the world to me.
> 
> Nathaniel keeps running up to the hutches going 'bunny bunny' and the piggy cages going 'where pig?'. It is killing me :(

That's awful. I have a guinea pig, I've got no idea how I'd react if she died, and if she lives long enough, no idea how I'd explain to Alice. :hugs:


----------



## Mei190

Amber4 said:


> So sorry about your guinea pigs and rabbits. That's so sad :hugs: have you had the one alive checked out? Xx

Yeah the other one has been checked as all fine. Am still a little bit worried about him as he's small for his age but hopefully he will eat up his veggies. Am still so sad that 2 only 4 month old guineas can die like that, but for the rabbits to die as well breaks my heart. Nathaniel loves our fluffy animals in the house so hopefully the other guinea pig will be fine and we can get him some friends in a month or two. 

Nathaniel doesn't really understand where they've gone but thank god he wasn't with me when I found them is all I can think.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm so happy! :happydance: OH removed his Time Limit for the next baby and decided that when we can afford two we can have another baby! :D

Tbh Jason rolled from front to back today after 8 whole weeks of trying! :D :D


----------



## fl00b

beanzz said:


> FOB just been round. Wanted to cry the whole time.
> 
> Not only do I want him back but I don't think he wants me back. I don't blame him, I should have made more effort to make things work before giving up. :(
> 
> And I was feeling really good about losing weight til he said I look like a skeleton. I'm nowhere near that skinny I still have lots of bum and thigh. Now I just want to sit with a massive tub of ice cream, marshmallow fluff and some asda's own white choc chip cookies and have a massive pig out session but I know I'll only feel worse after :sad1:

girl, i've seen your pictures on facebook - you look so beautiful! :hugs: don't let him put you down, he's probably just fuming inside cos he knows he's fucked it up with someone who's WAY above his standards. from what i've read on here you're so much better off without him, he's a twat and nothing more. chin up chuck! :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

fl00b said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> FOB just been round. Wanted to cry the whole time.
> 
> Not only do I want him back but I don't think he wants me back. I don't blame him, I should have made more effort to make things work before giving up. :(
> 
> And I was feeling really good about losing weight til he said I look like a skeleton. I'm nowhere near that skinny I still have lots of bum and thigh. Now I just want to sit with a massive tub of ice cream, marshmallow fluff and some asda's own white choc chip cookies and have a massive pig out session but I know I'll only feel worse after :sad1:
> 
> girl, i've seen your pictures on facebook - you look so beautiful! :hugs: don't let him put you down, he's probably just fuming inside cos he knows he's fucked it up with someone who's WAY above his standards. from what i've read on here you're so much better off without him, he's a twat and nothing more. chin up chuck! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, I know I'm being silly but most of me feels like I should have tried harder instead of just complaining he was rubbish all the time and expecting him to change. :dohh: all he wanted was cuddles from me and for us to do stuff as a couple every now and again, I didn't but of course now I do. -.-


----------



## ClairAye

:hugs: Josie! :flow:

Tbh I just got my dad to hold Jason in his towel whilst I got a nappy & his jammies.. When dad passed him back it looked like he had peed himself.. Yep Jason had peed all over him! Safe to say Me & OH = :rofl:


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I went to my nct group today and had to listen to a mum use the CIO method. I found it really hard to listen to a baby cry it's little heart it. It made the whole time very awkward and uncomfortable. :|


----------



## beanzz

Oh no :( I would of had to leave. I can't bare it :nope:


----------



## Abby_

It was upsetting. And it upset Dougie, who I was trying to get off to sleep!
I understand people can parent however they wish, I just don't agree with it.


----------



## beanzz

Yea it seems to set them off doesn't it, I went to my god daughters birthday party the other day and as soon as one baby started crying they all did :dohh: personally I don't think it's fair to make everyone else listen to her baby cry for comfort but then I also wouldn't agree with her having to change her parenting styles for other people :/ tricky one. CIO defo isn't for me I'm too much of a wimp lol


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I wish the 'tickle' in my throat would go away. Spent most of the night coughing


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm worried for today.


----------



## fl00b

tbh getting so worried :/ finley's got an eye infection + dr can't see him until next week... i don't trust anyone else with him after everyone misdiagnosed his stomach blockage! :cry:


----------



## bumblebeexo

TBH I am at the end of my tether with MIL. I'm not one to say something, but I've told OH if he doesn't speak to her then I will explode. Angry doesn't even cut it.


----------



## beanzz

Oh god. Don't feel good today. Got the shakes and feel like I'm gonna pass out. Had to slide downstairs on my bum cos I didn't want to drop Oakley :/


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Oliver has an upper respiratory and chest infection and is on antibiotics and steroids :( poor baby x


----------



## 060509.x

rhdr9193..x said:


> Oliver has an upper respiratory and chest infection and is on antibiotics and steroids :( poor baby x

Awwh hope he gets well soon! :hugs: 

Tbh I'm dying my hair hope it doesn't go ginger!


----------



## beanzz

rhdr9193..x said:


> Oliver has an upper respiratory and chest infection and is on antibiotics and steroids :( poor baby x

Hope he gets well soon :flow: xx


----------



## Miss_Quirky

TBH OH is so cute talking about getting married and having kids...


----------



## Amber4

Tbh not sure how I feel anymore :(


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Tbh not sure how I feel anymore :(

:hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Thank you. :hugs: I feel so sad about my Dad. 12 years ago my Dad died and money has just popped up that I'm gonna inherit. I don't know how much yet but as it's been 12 years they wouldn't usually bother trying to find the person who it was for if it wasn't a lot (few thousand) this money is gonna be appreciated as a lot will go into Brooke's savings. A friend just said to me it's a gift from your Dad for Brooke but I would prefer I had him than money :( money of course is important but it's not everything :cry: I'm kind of bitter sweet at the mo x


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> Thank you. :hugs: I feel so sad about my Dad. 12 years ago my Dad died and money has just popped up that I'm gonna inherit. I don't know how much yet but as it's been 12 years they wouldn't usually bother trying to find the person who it was for if it wasn't a lot (few thousand) this money is gonna be appreciated as a lot will go into Brooke's savings. A friend just said to me it's a gift from your Dad for Brooke but I would prefer I had him than money :( money of course is important but I don't need it. :cry: I'm kind of bitter sweet at the mo x

Oh hun, I can't even imagine how you're feeling, I won't even pretend I know even half the pain of losing a parent but I get what you mean about it being bittersweet. Money is nothing compared to a life but what your friend suggested is a lovely way to think of it, like his way of being there for you both as if he was still on this side aswel as being your guardian angel? :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Yeah. It is a nice way to think of it. Were gonna buy her a nice bracelet for when she's older as something for her to keep off my Dad. Just so she can wear it and have a bit of him with her all the time :flow: then most into her savings! It's just so funny as I didn't find out about it till Wednesday and the last 2 weeks Brooke has been staring at the door in my living room - she coos/talks at it and smiles. I know most babies do things like that but I do wonder! X


----------



## beanzz

:shock: Oakley does this to one of my walls it really freaks me out cos I fully believe in spirits. I guess if I thought it was a loved one I'd lost I'd find it comforting though. That's such a lovely idea :)


----------



## fl00b

the bracelet thought's such a lovely idea Amber!


----------



## Mei190

Amber4 said:


> Thank you. :hugs: I feel so sad about my Dad. 12 years ago my Dad died and money has just popped up that I'm gonna inherit. I don't know how much yet but as it's been 12 years they wouldn't usually bother trying to find the person who it was for if it wasn't a lot (few thousand) this money is gonna be appreciated as a lot will go into Brooke's savings. A friend just said to me it's a gift from your Dad for Brooke but I would prefer I had him than money :( money of course is important but it's not everything :cry: I'm kind of bitter sweet at the mo x

:hugs:


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh i just need someone to talk to


----------



## Abby_

ashleypauline said:


> tbh i just need someone to talk to

I'm here! :) I'm trapped in bed with Dougie, because if I move I'll wake him up!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

ashleypauline said:


> tbh i just need someone to talk to

text me ashley xxx


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm so pissed off :/
OH cancelled on Finley again yesterday. He also cancelled twice on him last week. So I said that was it :/ he can't keep letting him down like this. so he's told me to fuck off and to rott in hell. i haven't heard anything off him today, he knew finley had a bad eye. i guess that's me back to the single club then :/


----------



## beanzz

fl00b said:


> tbh i'm so pissed off :/
> OH cancelled on Finley again yesterday. He also cancelled twice on him last week. So I said that was it :/ he can't keep letting him down like this. so he's told me to fuck off and to rott in hell. i haven't heard anything off him today, he knew finley had a bad eye. i guess that's me back to the single club then :/

Fuck off and rot in hell?! Tell him to fuck off and that you'll look forward to receiving child maintenance off him to make up for how little he's doing for his son. You're both worth more than that shit :flower:


----------



## fl00b

beanzz said:


> fl00b said:
> 
> 
> tbh i'm so pissed off :/
> OH cancelled on Finley again yesterday. He also cancelled twice on him last week. So I said that was it :/ he can't keep letting him down like this. so he's told me to fuck off and to rott in hell. i haven't heard anything off him today, he knew finley had a bad eye. i guess that's me back to the single club then :/
> 
> Fuck off and rot in hell?! Tell him to fuck off and that you'll look forward to receiving child maintenance off him to make up for how little he's doing for his son. You're both worth more than that shit :flower:Click to expand...

thanks chick. :hugs: he's just popped up telling me to go and throw myself down the stairs. just wish i had the balls to tell him to fuck off.


----------



## beanzz

fl00b said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fl00b said:
> 
> 
> tbh i'm so pissed off :/
> OH cancelled on Finley again yesterday. He also cancelled twice on him last week. So I said that was it :/ he can't keep letting him down like this. so he's told me to fuck off and to rott in hell. i haven't heard anything off him today, he knew finley had a bad eye. i guess that's me back to the single club then :/
> 
> Fuck off and rot in hell?! Tell him to fuck off and that you'll look forward to receiving child maintenance off him to make up for how little he's doing for his son. You're both worth more than that shit :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks chick. :hugs: he's just popped up telling me to go and throw myself down the stairs. just wish i had the balls to tell him to fuck off.Click to expand...

:shock: what a charming young man. Seriously hun, you need to distance yourself from this guy, who does he think he is talking to the mother of his child like this?! :o he needs some sence beating into him and his balls cut off :haha:

Is this on Facebook or your phone or something that you can screen print? I know it's slightly childish but I'd be tempted to screen print and uploads to Facebook and tag him and maybe he'll realise how stupid he is. But like I said, it is slightly childish :p


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I went out for my mam's hen night but I had to wear all the bride to be crap because I don't have ID :haha: it's actually the first time I've been out to town too.


----------



## fl00b

beanzz said:


> fl00b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fl00b said:
> 
> 
> tbh i'm so pissed off :/
> OH cancelled on Finley again yesterday. He also cancelled twice on him last week. So I said that was it :/ he can't keep letting him down like this. so he's told me to fuck off and to rott in hell. i haven't heard anything off him today, he knew finley had a bad eye. i guess that's me back to the single club then :/
> 
> Fuck off and rot in hell?! Tell him to fuck off and that you'll look forward to receiving child maintenance off him to make up for how little he's doing for his son. You're both worth more than that shit :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks chick. :hugs: he's just popped up telling me to go and throw myself down the stairs. just wish i had the balls to tell him to fuck off.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: what a charming young man. Seriously hun, you need to distance yourself from this guy, who does he think he is talking to the mother of his child like this?! :o he needs some sence beating into him and his balls cut off :haha:
> 
> Is this on Facebook or your phone or something that you can screen print? I know it's slightly childish but I'd be tempted to screen print and uploads to Facebook and tag him and maybe he'll realise how stupid he is. But like I said, it is slightly childish :pClick to expand...

haha seems the only way you can do things nowadays is screenshot and embarress :winkwink: we had a long phonecall and he apologised and we worked things out and like an idiot i got back with him. :dohh: let's see how stuff goes!

men! :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

Just gave Oakley one of the big milky bars and he ate the WHOLE thing :shock: thought I'd get at least half!!! :haha:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Oliver has just eaten lamb stew and dumplings, banana and ice cream and eaten so much! He's so much better now that he's on proper solids instead of purees. He hated them x


----------



## 060509.x

We just gave Alice some banana for the first time, don't think she liked it! She kept pulling funny faces and shivering kind of :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I cooked a gorgeous tea. Chicken with philli wrapped in bacon! OH was begging for me to make it again.

Another tbh I love how much I enjoy being a Mummy now! I have PND but haven't took my medication for a week or so and I still feel okay. I think Brooke's feeding problems and reflux/weight made me feel down. Now she's weaned everything is great. She doesn't stop eating! She had a massive bowl of tomato soup and bread for tea! For pudding she had 2 yogurts and half a banana :) she now drinks her milk really well and I just enjoy spending time with her! X


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm starving but my cottage pie's not gonna be ready for another half hour! :brat:

someone please feed me. :cry:


----------



## Amber4

^^ I have chocolate cake?


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, this whole page so far has been about food. And now I'm hungry!


----------



## Rhio92

Oh my god... When I drink, I spend money. Just bought an iPhone. I can afford it as I'm selling all my cloth, but jeez, why does alcohol make me do these things? :dohh:
In other news, I am now excited to recieve my Iphone 3 :haha: And I really really really can't wait to destroy my blackberry!

Connor is 2 next month! How time flies... 2 years ago I joined bnb, heavily pregnant, newly single and shitting myself, now I have a monster creature that has just learnt please and thankyou :')


----------



## Rhio92

Abby_ said:


> Tbh, this whole page so far has been about food. And now I'm hungry!

:cake: Cake? nom nom nom


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I can't wait for my birthday.. But that means dressing nicely and I'm 3 stone up from my pre-pregnancy weight and all flubby and jiggly.. Ugh! Who wants to buy me lippo in the nest 12 days? :winkwink:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I hate Sundays :( I miss Oakley whilst he's at his dads


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I've gained 3lbs in idk, a month or so? But my bridesmaid dress was still a little big on me :haha: It's not so bad with the straps on but around my tummy it's loose :happydance:


----------



## fl00b

tbh i wish this sore thraot would pee off!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

tbh i ran out of my prescription for anti-depressants on Friday and couldn't get a docs appointment that day so thought I'd be okay without them for the weekend.. So wrong! I've been a total mess, crying constantly at stupid things, getting really angry at my OH and causing stupid arguments. 

Argh didn't realise I was _dependant_ on these things! When does it ever get better? I don't want to be on tablets for too long. xx


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh tonight I've made Jason his first homemade puree.. Chicken, neeps, carrots, cauliflower and butternut squash.. I also knitted him a hat! :happydance: Sorry for the crap photo :haha:

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/557835_2435277339517_184337895_n.jpg


----------



## Mei190

^ The hat is so cute. And well done you for making it, I'm sure I couldn't do anything like that xx


tbh, I can't decide what weight is right for me. I am back to my pre-pregnancy weight from after I had Nathaniel. I would still like to loose an extra 10lbs but everyone is telling me not to. I am 20lbs more than before I had Nathaniel... Am happy that I am back to before I had Felix weight. I dropped the 28lbs easily :D


----------



## Abby_

That hat is lush Clair!


----------



## ClairAye

Thank you! :)


----------



## Hotbump

TBH some people are taking the presidential election waaaaaayy to seriously!


----------



## Abby_

Tbh. I feel poo. I have a horrid cough that feels like someone is stabbing me each time I cough. I also stupidly bleached my hair, ran out of bleach just before then end and now look like a twat!
I also have a teething baby. 
:'(


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I have bought Brooke 20 Christmas presents so far. I just keep adding more all the time. I am super excited! Maybe I should finish buying gifts for everyone else first! x


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I wish I could skip the rest of this year.


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I swear there's only like 5 of us who actually use this thread now? :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh OH and LO are really stressing me out today :wacko:

Tbh I can't stop eating and I'm very, very moody.. I must be pregnant :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh Ive got the urge to pee but can't (maybe tmi?) hope it goes away otherwise I'll need to visit the doctors!


----------



## Emma11511

tbh I'm so scared of getting pregnant again! I'm on the POP but still get OH to pull out. I think I'm going to get the coil fitted before I die of paranoia.


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I am so fed up of my mum. She comes home and immediately asks what we did today. And then if I say we stayed in, she makes out like I'm a terrible mother because Dougie will get bored being with me!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Abby_ said:


> Tbh, I am so fed up of my mum. She comes home and immediately asks what we did today. And then if I say we stayed in, she makes out like I'm a terrible mother because Dougie will get bored being with me!

Haha my mum is exactly the same! She makes out I'm neglecting him if we stay in for the day. xx


----------



## 060509.x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I am so fed up of my mum. She comes home and immediately asks what we did today. And then if I say we stayed in, she makes out like I'm a terrible mother because Dougie will get bored being with me!
> 
> Haha my mum is exactly the same! She makes out I'm neglecting him if we stay in for the day. xxClick to expand...

OH's mum did this once and we don't even live with her, we live alone! :haha:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh we are off to look at a new house tomorrow! It's all pretty and detached with a huge garden! I'm so excited! X


----------



## Abby_

060509.x said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I am so fed up of my mum. She comes home and immediately asks what we did today. And then if I say we stayed in, she makes out like I'm a terrible mother because Dougie will get bored being with me!
> 
> Haha my mum is exactly the same! She makes out I'm neglecting him if we stay in for the day. xxClick to expand...
> 
> OH's mum did this once and we don't even live with her, we live alone! :haha:Click to expand...

She makes such a big deal out of it! Yet if I got out too much she'll have a go saying that he needs a day at home to relax!
It actually makes me want to move out. All she does is make snide comments to try and start arguments!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Tbh I can't wait until bed time!


----------



## fl00b

tbh OH's pissing me off, again. he's always 'too tired' to talk to me yet he goes to bed at 9 every night and wakes up at 11 in the morning... either he's a liar or he has serious problems. :growlmad:

and he never asks about finley. ever. oooh he gets on my tits.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I really don't want to go back to work but too embarrassed to go in and tell them :/ I want to work somewhere else


----------



## Amber4

Tbh in so effin peed off. Some right assholes on eBay trying to act all dumb! Firstly I message you to ask if the item is in good condition before I buy. You say yes. So I bidded and won. Arrives today manky as hell with parts missing!! And you didn't know? Fuck off you thick shit. I wasn't born yesterday. Now you expect me to return it at £7 out of my pocket which you clearly ripped me off with P&P by the way as it weighs hardly anything and if I don't you'll only refund what I paid and not my £7! Cheeky turd! Hopefully eBay sorts you out you asshole.

Rant over.

I feel so much better :flower:

Btw sorry for the bad language. We have been messaging each other all day I'm beyond fed up now! :(


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh, kaiden and i are getting a bunny!


----------



## Emma11511

tbh my health visitor has well and truly pissed me off, and better hope she hasn't lost us money! Taking our Maternity Grant form 'to stamp', and then not stamping it and just sending it off?! It's been sent back because they can't process it! Urgh! That's our new flat and Julian's own room out the window.


----------



## Amber4

You can resend it though and should be sorted soon :hugs: mine got messed up too x


----------



## Abby_

^ I'm pretty sure you can claim it until 3 months after birth. So you've still got a month. :)


----------



## 060509.x

^ You can we sent ours quite late as when I was pregnant they said we weren't entitled, we had it the second time around.

Tbh I really dont want to phone the doctors but it still hurts/stings when I pee!


----------



## beanzz

Amber4 said:


> Tbh in so effin peed off. Some right assholes on eBay trying to act all dumb! Firstly I message you to ask if the item is in good condition before I buy. You say yes. So I bidded and won. Arrives today manky as hell with parts missing!! And you didn't know? Fuck off you thick shit. I wasn't born yesterday. Now you expect me to return it at £7 out of my pocket which you clearly ripped me off with P&P by the way as it weighs hardly anything and if I don't you'll only refund what I paid and not my £7! Cheeky turd! Hopefully eBay sorts you out you asshole.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> I feel so much better :flower:
> 
> Btw sorry for the bad language. We have been messaging each other all day I'm beyond fed up now! :(

I always got so paranoid about things going wrong on eBay or the seller lying to get a higher price! Just give them the lowest possible feedback after sending it back and receiving your refund. I always check out the sellers feedback and if someone says they're not trustworthy I'll look somewhere else


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm so tired, second morning in a row I woke up at 5am and couldn't sleep til just before Oakley waking up at 8 -.- just need sleeeeep


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh my tummy is rumbling and OH won't take the hint and go make me toast ;)


----------



## Amber4

The girl has 100% feedback which has shocked me! I don't wanna leave negative feedback incase she ruins my 100% too :( x


----------



## Hotbump

TBH I hate how some people assume a fb status is about them...is not! Please get over it!


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh i cleaned the WHOLE house just so my mom will take kaiden and i to the pet store later to get bunny supplies!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh we viewed the house today and its gorgeous! I want it,getting the forms in tomorrow and fingers crossed x


----------



## MacyClara

Not sure if I'm mad about this or not... 
First I'll just say that I'm white and OH is black and Mila favors his looks over mine. 

Mila and I are temporarily living with my inlaws while DH is at basic training. Today my MIL took Mila and her other grandchild to the mall today so Livy (DH's niece) could get her ears pierced and they went to lunch together. All good until they come home and Mila's hair is entirely done. Like washed, oiled and everything. I asked my MIL about it (in a nice way!) and she was just like "oh well I took her after Livy got her ears done because her hair was a mess, she just needs someone who knows about black hair". Grrr! I've tried my absolute hardest with her hair for over two years, MIL could have taught me! it's not my fault I wasn't raised styling curly/kinky hair.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I am sick of the depo shot.. I got it six months ago once and continued to bleed non-stop, finally went on the mini-pill to stop it but I don't like having hormones so I stopped taking that two weeks ago and the bleeding came back again! 

Honestly, why is it still in my system six months after having it?? xx


----------



## Emma11511

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Tbh I am sick of the depo shot.. I got it six months ago once and continued to bleed non-stop, finally went on the mini-pill to stop it but I don't like having hormones so I stopped taking that two weeks ago and the bleeding came back again!
> 
> Honestly, why is it still in my system six months after having it?? xx

The bleeding now might be just a withdrawal bleed because you started on the pill.
The depo shot isn't great though! The hormones can stay for months after. My friend is on it, and it's made her put on weight quite badly. She was small to begin with, so she's not big even now, but every time she goes to have it done, they tell her she's put on 2-3 bags of sugar in weight!

I'm on the mini pill, think I've taken three weeks worth, and I had a bleed a few weeks ago. Think it was just breakthrough bleeding though xx


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I'm upset with OH. He was feeding Brooke her dinner in her bumbo and when he was done went to get a wipe. While he wasn't there she climbed out and landed on her belly but hit her face. He seriously takes his time doing anything and I'm fed up of it, especially now Brooke's hurt herself. I literally screamed at him over it and think he's finally got the picture. I just wish Brooke hadn't hurt herself and I feel so bad. :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I'm upset with OH. He was feeding Brooke her dinner in her bumbo and when he was done went to get a wipe. While he wasn't there she climbed out and landed on her belly but hit her face. He seriously takes his time doing anything and I'm fed up of it, especially now Brooke's hurt herself. I literally screamed at him over it and think he's finally got the picture. I just wish Brooke hadn't herself and I feel so bad :(

My OH is exactly the same. He takes a million years to do the simplest task like a change a nappy and I get soo frustrated because it isn't that bloody difficult! i just don't think men have the same instinct with children and it doesn't seem to come naturally to them, still doesn't stop me from shouting at him though! 

Also I think bumbo seats were recalled cause lots of babies were climbing out of them and there were quite a few fractured skull cases? I think you can ring bumbo and get a free safety repair strap thing (if you don't already have one) xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Emma11511 said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I am sick of the depo shot.. I got it six months ago once and continued to bleed non-stop, finally went on the mini-pill to stop it but I don't like having hormones so I stopped taking that two weeks ago and the bleeding came back again!
> 
> Honestly, why is it still in my system six months after having it?? xx
> 
> The bleeding now might be just a withdrawal bleed because you started on the pill.
> The depo shot isn't great though! The hormones can stay for months after. My friend is on it, and it's made her put on weight quite badly. She was small to begin with, so she's not big even now, but every time she goes to have it done, they tell her she's put on 2-3 bags of sugar in weight!
> 
> I'm on the mini pill, think I've taken three weeks worth, and I had a bleed a few weeks ago. Think it was just breakthrough bleeding though xxClick to expand...

I've put on weight recently too despite not changing eating habits or anything, didn't occur to me it could be the depo ughhh hate the damn thing! 

Well I took the pill after around four months of bleeding on the depo and within a week the bleeding stopped completely. then a month and a half later (without bleeding once) I stopped taking the pill and the bleeding started again within a few days and two weeks on hasn't stopped. It's just so frustrating because I only had the depo once and it's like it's stuck in my system and there's nothing I can do! xx


----------



## Amber4

It isn't even just doing things like a nappy. Making a bottle takes so long she screams! Simply taking the chill off for 10 seconds in the micro!! Making her dinner or just anything related to her! Pees me off :( lol. Yes I have seen the straps but she hardly uses the bumbo now - plus I am always with her but didn't think OH would be so silly to leave her like that! Ugh he needs a kick up the backside x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Amber4 said:


> It isn't even just doing things like a nappy. Making a bottle takes so long she screams! Simply taking the chill off for 10 seconds in the micro!! Making her dinner or just anything related to her! Pees me off :( lol. Yes I have seen the straps but she hardly uses the bumbo now - plus I am always with her but didn't think OH would be so silly to leave her like that! Ugh he needs a kick up the backside x

Don't worry my OH is sooo similar I know exactly how you feel! He also takes ages making a bottle or if i tell him to run upstairs and grab Oliver's dentinox or whatever, he disappears for aages leaving me thinking 'what the heck are you doing up there??' I feel on my own with looking after Oliver because sometimes it feels like there's no point asking my OH to do anything. I'm kind of hoping he'll be better with Oliver once he's a bit older, sort of toddler-ish age. xx


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm so lazy I can't even be bothered to get up and pee.. :blush:


----------



## Emma11511

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm so lazy I can't even be bothered to get up and pee.. :blush:

I do that all the time! I say to Dave I need a wee, then like half an hour later he's like 'I'm sure you said you needed a wee?' :haha:


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh UGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! i needed to get that out and i need someone to talk to


----------



## Emma11511

ashleypauline said:


> tbh UGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! i needed to get that out and i need someone to talk to

I know we're in completely different timezones etc, but Message me if you need to talk, I'll reply as soon as I read it :flower:


----------



## MacyClara

Amber4 said:


> Tbh I'm upset with OH. He was feeding Brooke her dinner in her bumbo and when he was done went to get a wipe. While he wasn't there she climbed out and landed on her belly but hit her face. He seriously takes his time doing anything and I'm fed up of it, especially now Brooke's hurt herself. I literally screamed at him over it and think he's finally got the picture. I just wish Brooke hadn't hurt herself and I feel so bad. :(

It gets better! my OH was the exact same when Mila was little and he's soooo much better. Guys are generally better around toddlers because they can interact more.


----------



## KatVM

tbh jacob wont stop screaming unless he is being breast fed 24/7 :(


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I want to be pregnant again.... With twins. I dont even have a guy to have babies with


----------



## 060509.x

^ Ditto! Twins and all, even though I know that would make things ten times harder!


----------



## Mei190

MacyClara said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm upset with OH. He was feeding Brooke her dinner in her bumbo and when he was done went to get a wipe. While he wasn't there she climbed out and landed on her belly but hit her face. He seriously takes his time doing anything and I'm fed up of it, especially now Brooke's hurt herself. I literally screamed at him over it and think he's finally got the picture. I just wish Brooke hadn't hurt herself and I feel so bad. :(
> 
> It gets better! my OH was the exact same when Mila was little and he's soooo much better. Guys are generally better around toddlers because they can interact more.Click to expand...

I agree, as my OH is definately better with toddlers. Then again, he's still a complete pushover :haha:


----------



## bumblebeexo

beanzz said:


> Tbh I want to be pregnant again.... With twins. I dont even have a guy to have babies with

I always tell OH I want twins! :haha:


----------



## bumblebeexo

I *need* to shift this baby weight!! Wish I was one of the lucky ones who lost weight quick :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Mei190 said:


> MacyClara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm upset with OH. He was feeding Brooke her dinner in her bumbo and when he was done went to get a wipe. While he wasn't there she climbed out and landed on her belly but hit her face. He seriously takes his time doing anything and I'm fed up of it, especially now Brooke's hurt herself. I literally screamed at him over it and think he's finally got the picture. I just wish Brooke hadn't hurt herself and I feel so bad. :(
> 
> It gets better! my OH was the exact same when Mila was little and he's soooo much better. Guys are generally better around toddlers because they can interact more.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, as my OH is definately better with toddlers. Then again, he's still a complete pushover :haha:Click to expand...

My OH does seem to be so much more at ease with toddlers like my niece and his siblings so I'm hoping it'll be the same with oliver. It doesn't make sense though, why are babies so much harder to them? xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

KatVM said:


> tbh jacob wont stop screaming unless he is being breast fed 24/7 :(

Oliver used to do this, he'd want breastfeeding for five hours straight every night from 12-5am or he'd scream lol. It should end soon! xx


----------



## Mei190

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacyClara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm upset with OH. He was feeding Brooke her dinner in her bumbo and when he was done went to get a wipe. While he wasn't there she climbed out and landed on her belly but hit her face. He seriously takes his time doing anything and I'm fed up of it, especially now Brooke's hurt herself. I literally screamed at him over it and think he's finally got the picture. I just wish Brooke hadn't hurt herself and I feel so bad. :(
> 
> It gets better! my OH was the exact same when Mila was little and he's soooo much better. Guys are generally better around toddlers because they can interact more.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, as my OH is definately better with toddlers. Then again, he's still a complete pushover :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My OH does seem to be so much more at ease with toddlers like my niece and his siblings so I'm hoping it'll be the same with oliver. It doesn't make sense though, why are babies so much harder to them? xxClick to expand...

You know what, I don't have the foggiest idea :haha:

Nathaniel is more naughty, runs around riot and jumps on you. Baby Nathaniel slept all the time, was quiet and chilled out. 

I do enjoy him being a lot more communicative and interactive now though I must admit xx


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I just watched some videos of Alice as a newborn. I miss that stage! All the jerky movements! I LOVE how she's grown and can do all these new things daily but I really do miss the newborn 'blob' stage.


----------



## ashleypauline

beanzz said:


> Tbh I want to be pregnant again.... With twins. I dont even have a guy to have babies with

same!


----------



## fl00b

i want twinnies too :sad1: OH's going on about having a vasectamy but i've let him know i've decided on having 3 more kids, poor bugger had to agree with me :winkwink:


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, we've had no shower for a week. The landlord finally got it fixed today, and now our Sky's gone! So we have no tv! How f***ing annoying.


----------



## Emma11511

Omfg and now our electric's gone!!!


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I just picked up mine and Dougie's matching reindeer sleepsuits. Omg! They are amaaaazing.


----------



## Emma11511

Abby_ said:


> Tbh, I just picked up mine and Dougie's matching reindeer sleepsuits. Omg! They are amaaaazing.

Where did you get those? Sounds so sweet!


----------



## Abby_

Emma11511 said:


> Abby_ said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, I just picked up mine and Dougie's matching reindeer sleepsuits. Omg! They are amaaaazing.
> 
> Where did you get those? Sounds so sweet!Click to expand...

I got them from next. :)


----------



## Emma11511

Found them! Ahh they look so cute! Dave's annoyed cos he wants one ;) :haha:


----------



## Abby_

Emma11511 said:


> Found them! Ahh they look so cute! Dave's annoyed cos he wants one ;) :haha:

Haha! The adult one is so cosy!


----------



## Emma11511

Abby_ said:


> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> Found them! Ahh they look so cute! Dave's annoyed cos he wants one ;) :haha:
> 
> Haha! The adult one is so cosy!Click to expand...

I think I'm going to get them for us for Christmas day :) Dave wants a onesie aswell lol!
Next have some really nice boys Christmas clothes. I think I'm going to get Julian the snowman onesie as well, they're so cute!


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm so freaked out! Finley woke up at 4.15 last night (very unusual) for a feed so i got him his feed and got in bed to give him it. all of a sudden i heard this really heavy breathing coming from the baby monitor :shock: 
obv nobody was in the nursery cos everyone was in bed! i had to turn it off and let finley sleep in my bed... think we gots a ghost!


----------



## Amber4

Omg I would of died!! That's horrible! Scary lol x


----------



## beanzz

Omg so scary!


----------



## Emma11511

what the fuuuuuucck?


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm a dick. After breaking up with Will, then moping around wanting him back he finally agreed to try again yesterday and now it just doesn't feel right.

MAKE UP YOUR MIND JOSIE! :grr:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh I'm bloody freezing! 
Been stood in the cold on a farm for 4 hours this aft whilst dans farmer friend changes a wheel bearing on my car. Didn't think it would take this long lol! Thank god oliver is at nursery. He would have froze! X


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm so upset right now I'm actually in tears. I don't think I'll ever trust OH ever again, I don't ever want to leave him alone in the flat ever again... He's just destroyed it.


----------



## beanzz

060509.x said:


> Tbh I'm so upset right now I'm actually in tears. I don't think I'll ever trust OH ever again, I don't ever want to leave him alone in the flat ever again... He's just destroyed it.

Men are rubbish :hugs: is it really that bad? Don't understand why he'd destroy a flat he also has to live in. What a silly billy


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so upset right now I'm actually in tears. I don't think I'll ever trust OH ever again, I don't ever want to leave him alone in the flat ever again... He's just destroyed it.
> 
> Men are rubbish :hugs: is it really that bad? Don't understand why he'd destroy a flat he also has to live in. What a silly billyClick to expand...

Oh no, I guess I wrote that wrong :haha: I meant he's destroyed us, not the flat! I agree, men are rubbish.


----------



## Amber4

What happened?? Hope you are okay? :hugs: xx

Tbh I'm fed up with OH sister. She can kiss my ass x


----------



## 060509.x

He's just been a total idiot and made a mistake he made a while back. I'm okay, really annoyed and a bit shakey. I text him *he's at work* when he sees them he'll probably not want to come home!


----------



## fl00b

give him what for Trish! i spam my OH with texts when i'm fuming at him but he doesn't live with us so he just turns his phone off. i hope everything's okay between you two :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

Well I've calmed down now, actually dreading him walking through the door! I totally get the saying ignorance is bliss, wish I hadn't snooped now, wish I just ignored my neurotic/insecure side! :dohh:


----------



## Emma11511

Hope you're okay Trish. Give Alice cuddles when she wakes up; J's cuddles always make me feel better! :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

He's home, I don't want to confront him


----------



## Emma11511

I'd just ignore him. That's what I do to Dave. I never want an argument so I just blank him and he knows he's in the dog house :haha:

Wait for him to make the first move xxxx


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh, I love my OH so much. I can see how sorry he is. The trust is broken but I love him too much to give up. I am not throwing away almost 3 and a half years. Thanks girls btw you mAde me feel better while waiting for him.


----------



## Emma11511

Glad you're feeling a bit better. I know what you mean; sometimes a relationship means too much to get rid after stupid little mistakes xxx


----------



## beanzz

Glad you're feeling better. :D

Tbh I'm really scared about my first night in my flat. I've never lived anywhere else than with my parents (had different houses and stuff but a always been with them) just so scared its making me regret getting a place of my own. Such a big change :/


----------



## fl00b

beanzz said:


> Glad you're feeling better. :D
> 
> Tbh I'm really scared about my first night in my flat. I've never lived anywhere else than with my parents (had different houses and stuff but a always been with them) just so scared its making me regret getting a place of my own. Such a big change :/

aww you've got oakley there with you, just bombard him with cuddles! i'm sure you'll love it there :D xx


----------



## ClairAye

:hugs: for Trish and Josie! <3


----------



## beanzz

Omg such a stressful day. Oakley fell off the bed then I scraped my mums car moving it so I could get mine out. She has a massive transporter and I only have a polo so totally miss judged how big it was and didn't swing out far enough ugh so annoyed!

So much worse when you damage other people's cars instead of ur own :dohh:


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh I can't take any more. And I hate the way Julian looks at me when I'm crying. Urgh :cry:


----------



## 060509.x

Emma11511 said:


> Tbh I can't take any more. And I hate the way Julian looks at me when I'm crying. Urgh :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## fl00b

tbh i wish mine and finley's colds would pee pee off!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm so sick of my body! :growlmad: Keep thinking I'm bloody pregnant! :brat:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm so sick of my body! :growlmad: Keep thinking I'm bloody pregnant! :brat:

I've started to think that just because I haven't had my period for over a week and normally am constantly bleeding with the implant :haha:


----------



## Mei190

Emma11511 said:


> Tbh I can't take any more. And I hate the way Julian looks at me when I'm crying. Urgh :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm so proud of my LO. She's just amazing :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm so sick of my body! :growlmad: Keep thinking I'm bloody pregnant! :brat:

I'm the same and my belly-button hasn't returned to normal yet, if I eat too much and get bloated it pops right out again like when i was pregnant! xx


----------



## beanzz

Tbh feel so rough, haven't felt this bad since I had my kidney infection. Spine is killing me, I ache all over and my skin feels sore. Love it.


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> Tbh feel so rough, haven't felt this bad since I had my kidney infection. Spine is killing me, I ache all over and my skin feels sore. Love it.

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## beanzz

060509.x said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh feel so rough, haven't felt this bad since I had my kidney infection. Spine is killing me, I ache all over and my skin feels sore. Love it.
> 
> :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...

Thanks :) feel bad for Oakley cos I haven't played with him much today I've passed him over every chance I got cos I feel about 90 when I try and move :( hope tomorrow I feel better so I can make it up to him lol.


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh feel so rough, haven't felt this bad since I had my kidney infection. Spine is killing me, I ache all over and my skin feels sore. Love it.
> 
> :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) feel bad for Oakley cos I haven't played with him much today I've passed him over every chance I got cos I feel about 90 when I try and move :( hope tomorrow I feel better so I can make it up to him lol.Click to expand...

I had a day like that a while back, felt so awful and useless, but really couldn't move as I was in agony!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I just found out I drank chocolate milk that's out by a day! I didn't even check, but it tasted fine to me! :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I feel like I have such a weight on my shoulders lately. I don't know why either! Can't wait to feel more positive x


----------



## fl00b

tbh men piss me off. :growlmad:


----------



## Harli

Tbh, I am obsessed with everything The Walking Dead. :wacko:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh Im not having a good week! I just walked into the bedroom door while it was half open! Hit my face, already feel a bump above my eye and feeling very drowsy now too! :dohh:


----------



## LittleAngel_x

beanzz said:


> Tbh I'm a dick. After breaking up with Will, then moping around wanting him back he finally agreed to try again yesterday and now it just doesn't feel right.
> 
> MAKE UP YOUR MIND JOSIE! :grr:

Omg! That's totally like me.
Fob and I broke up at the end of July and I keep telling him no no no no every time he tries to get back with me and then he kisses another girl and I get extremely bloody jealous and want him back so I have him to myself *face palm* and I'm now talking to him more and we are going to work things out. Which we have been doing but that girl had been in the way but he said he broke things off with her to be with me. I feel second choice and all but why do we do it to ourselves ?!?


----------



## Amber4

Tbh love listening to Brooke when she's just woke up "a dada dada baba" <3 she melts my heart.


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm so so gutted. me and OH agreed on having more kids and i've just found out he's booked a consultation for a vescetamy. i've always wanted a big family, he doesn't want anymore kids. i can't bear to think that Finley is going to be my only child. :cry:


----------



## devon_91x

fl00b said:


> tbh i'm so so gutted. me and OH agreed on having more kids and i've just found out he's booked a consultation for a vescetamy. i've always wanted a big family, he doesn't want anymore kids. i can't bear to think that Finley is going to be my only child. :cry:

Oh hun that sucks :nope: How old is he if you don't mind me asking? It seems like a very big decision to make at a young age!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

fl00b said:


> tbh i'm so so gutted. me and OH agreed on having more kids and i've just found out he's booked a consultation for a vescetamy. i've always wanted a big family, he doesn't want anymore kids. i can't bear to think that Finley is going to be my only child. :cry:

That's a really confusing thing.. I mean it's one thing to be unsure about whether or not more kids are on the cards but a vescetamy means pretty much never ever being able to have kids with anyone :/ How is he? I'm pretty sure there must be an age limit and a consultant would not agree for a young man to have one, especially after only one child? xx


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I think OH is right, I might have a minor concussion from walking into the door last night!


----------



## LittleAngel_x

fl00b said:


> tbh i'm so so gutted. me and OH agreed on having more kids and i've just found out he's booked a consultation for a vescetamy. i've always wanted a big family, he doesn't want anymore kids. i can't bear to think that Finley is going to be my only child. :cry:

My FOB has said he is going to get one of those done, and my mum told him he wouldn't be able to because he's young and is only having one child so they wouldn't do it because its a huge decision.
He's always known I want 2/3 children but he says he can't handle me being pregnant because its so confusing and complicated but ATM he doesn't have to worry about anything like that but I've warned him that if we get back together I would love another baby in like 5 years. 
IMO, they wouldn't let your OH get it done while he's atleast under 30?


----------



## beanzz

Tbh my step dad pisses me off. He's one of those dicks that complains about people never doing anything but doesn't actually do anything himself.

Today my mum (who has a hernia so shouldn't be lifting things!) was helping me with my boxes and crates full of stuff to move to my flat tomorrow and he didn't bother helping. Then tonight as I was carrying more heavy stuff he just sat on the sofa watching tv. My mum definitely didn't fall for him because of him being a gentleman :coffee:


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh, when i have a girl her name will be Mila


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh me and Jay are moving out! It's so scary :(


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh me OH got a new job yesterday and we also got the house we went for! I'm so excited for Oliver to have a huge garden to play in! X


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I am so not feeling our swimming lesson this morning. Urrrrrhg.


----------



## bumblebeexo

TBH it's such a nice day (well, as nice as it could be for October!) and I really should be taking LO out.. But slouching about inside is such a more appealing idea!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I have become an Iceland mum :haha: filled a trolley for £50 so I have food to last months! Never thought I'd even be interested yet alone excited at something like this. I still hate growing up though.


----------



## Amber4

I should go to Iceland. I'd be excited too!

Tbh going to finish my Christmas shopping tomorrow. I have never been done this early. I've spent a bloody bomb though eek x


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I nearly cried when Kian got his first injections today , my poor wee baby :(


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I nearly cried when Kian got his first injections today , my poor wee baby :(

Only almost!? I was in tears all tree times :haha:

Tbh I'm not moving out! :happydance:


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I nearly cried when Kian got his first injections today , my poor wee baby :(
> 
> Only almost!? I was in tears all tree times :haha:
> 
> Tbh I'm not moving out! :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww lol that makes me feel like less of a fanny! :haha: Ooh where you moving too?


----------



## ClairAye

Aha cheers :winkwink:

Me and Jason were going to move out, but we're not any more :happydance:


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> Aha cheers :winkwink:
> 
> Me and Jason were going to move out, but we're not any more :happydance:

Ooh oops read that wrong haha


----------



## Mei190

Glad you get to stay put Clair. 

And jabs.. I hated my little boys getting all of those. Nathaniel didn't care less though as he slept through them. (Yes even the 12 month ones :dohh:) Felix screamed blue murder though :cry:


----------



## MacyClara

ashleypauline said:


> tbh, when i have a girl her name will be Mila

Solid choice :thumbup:


----------



## ashleypauline

MacyClara said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> tbh, when i have a girl her name will be Mila
> 
> Solid choice :thumbup:Click to expand...

hahaha just now realized you call your daughter Mila :thumbup:


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm so sick of OH :/
he lied a lot when we was together last time (still does) and i just can't trust him. it's driving me mad. everytime he's on the phone to someone or goes out somewhere i think he's cheating on me. he keeps lying about where he is to me + he's been at "home" all day yet his phone's been dead since 12? :wacko:
grr. :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I hate everything about myself.. Can't wait to start losing weight and toning up. Wish I could start now.


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I feel like absolute crap , not been able to eat much today and been sick twice , feel so weak and dizzy when I try move and stand up :( hope my baby doesnt catch this bug too :(


----------



## Sarah1508

060509.x said:


> Tbh I hate everything about myself.. Can't wait to start losing weight and toning up. Wish I could start now.

Omg I know exactly how you feel, before I fell pregnant I was 9 and a half stone and now im about 11 and a half . I absolutely hate the way I look :( I can't even look in the mirror anymore without being put in a bad mood for the rest of the day :cry: Seriously need to loose some weight soon or il just end up getting more depressed :( God I'm such a moan these days! :haha:


----------



## sadalicesaidf

Tbh, i have a big obsession with Alice in Wonderland of all forms. The original disney, tim burtons, american mcgees, i love em all and could tell you anything about alice and nearly anything about lewis carroll.


----------



## 060509.x

Sarah1508 said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I hate everything about myself.. Can't wait to start losing weight and toning up. Wish I could start now.
> 
> Omg I know exactly how you feel, before I fell pregnant I was 9 and a half stone and now im about 11 and a half . I absolutely hate the way I look :( I can't even look in the mirror anymore without being put in a bad mood for the rest of the day :cry: Seriously need to loose some weight soon or il just end up getting more depressed :( God I'm such a moan these days! :haha:Click to expand...

:hugs:

I'm only a stone heavier really but it sucks because I can't do anything about it until after my mum's wedding, my dress is already loose. Totally agree about the looking in the mirror thing, puts me in a bad mood too. Can't wait to feel myself again!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'm with you girls on the weight issues - I HATE my body now! I wish it would just snap back to how it was before. It's not even the extra weight that bothers me, it's the amount of stretch marks I have! Even a midwife said they looked so sore as they're so red and huge and just generally disgusting!!


----------



## beanzz

I'm with you girls when I have no reason to be. I'm smaller than pre-preg at 108lbs and still feel sick when I look in the mirror. I hope when you girls reach your target you feel happier. Cos this sucks.



Tbh I wish FOB would stop being a lazy twat and come see his son for more than 10 minutes so I can finally try and get the flat finished. Just want to punch him right now.


----------



## ClairAye

I'm 3 stone up and I was 14 stone to start but only chunky lol, put on 5 stone but lost two after giving birth, I'm a big, saggy jellyblob!

Tbh it's my birthday! Finally 18! :D


----------



## Abby_

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLAIR.
https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3wv2hGnKc1qapbyt.gif
https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly9xe3D71g1r81pw5o1_250.gif


----------



## veganmama

happy birthday hun ^^

lol abby, look at all your little flashy emoticons you always have. hilarious

tbh im so excited to go to florida in 3 weeks eeeek


----------



## Sarah1508

Happy Birthday Clair! :hugs: Hope you have a lovely day :flower:


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh i had a right breakdown last night over my weight...then OH told me to stop being silly and i was beautiful the way i was. ha


----------



## devon_91x

Happy birthday! Gosh i remember my 18th, wish i could go back and re-live that night! Its my 21st soon, so excited!

Tbh, Darcey had her first jabs yesterday and i bloody hated it. Cried as soon as we went into the doctors room. The nurse looked at me like i was crazy! She was so sleeping aswell and she screamed as soon as it happened, my poor bub :( She's been so sleepy aswell today, hoping its just a side effect?


----------



## 060509.x

^ My LO was really sleepy after her first jabs. 

Tbh I miss OH and I being close :(


----------



## Emma11511

Happy birthday Clair! I fell pregnant on my 18th ;)

Julian was sleepy after his jabs too, I was told it's normal :flower:

Tbh, my back just clicked and now I can barely move! Eeeek! :(


----------



## o.o

Happy birthday Clair! :cake:
tbh i think im going to use cloth diapers with this baby.. they are just so cute!


----------



## KatVM

ClairAye said:


> I'm 3 stone up and I was 14 stone to start but only chunky lol, put on 5 stone but lost two after giving birth, I'm a big, saggy jellyblob!
> 
> Tbh it's my birthday! Finally 18! :D


Not quite sure how much a stone is but I understand, I'm up 20 pounds from my pre pregnancy weight and it all seems to Be in my back and thighs! 

Also our birthday are 5 days apart! Happy birthday :)


----------



## Emma11511

A stone is 14lbs


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I thought a stone was 16lb? 

My little brother is 2 today! Doesn't seem two mins since he was born xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

My bad! Lol. X


----------



## 060509.x

rhdr9193..x said:


> I thought a stone was 16lb?
> 
> My little brother is 2 today! Doesn't seem two mins since he was born xx

My friend thought it was 16lbs too, but nah it's 14 :haha: 

TBH My OH let me sleep in, he even tidied up while I slept :)


----------



## devon_91x

Tbh i'm feeling just as bad about my weight as everyone else. I don't do scales, so i don't know how much weight i've put on, but i've gone up a dress size, and my c-section has made my tummy so saggy its gross! Hate my stretch marks aswell! Just feeling so blergh atm!


----------



## ClairAye

It's 16oz in a pound and 14lb in a stone :)
So I went up 70lb to the end of my pregnancy :sick:

Thanks everyone!
Lmao Abby! Love the Spongebob :rofl: Thank you! :flow:


----------



## MaskedKitteh

TBH I really want to go to uni and become a teacher, but as I have no a levels due to leaving college to have Luke I have no idea where to start


----------



## tinkerbelle93

MaskedKitteh said:


> TBH I really want to go to uni and become a teacher, but as I have no a levels due to leaving college to have Luke I have no idea where to start

You don't need A-levels to go to uni.. you can do a one-year access course and then go straight to doing a degree. Or you can do a shorter access course through Open University then do your degree through them  xx


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh Im glad OH is taking overtime in December not only will he have extra money but he'll be out of my hair and I'll actually miss him, maybe it'll help our relationship :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------



## ClairAye

lizardbreath said:


> Tbh I'm more then excited for tonight. My kiddies are with their dad all weekend my parents are in St Catherines for the weekend so house to my self and I'm going to the bar with my friend and a few people I haven't seen since high school

Have fun! :D


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I hate not being able to sleep. Also FOB is meant to be seeing Oakley tomorrow, he better see him for more than just 10 minutes this time or I will kill him.


----------



## ashleypauline

Kaiden is 6 months today!!


----------



## MacyClara

I'm such a dork.... I left Mila with my SIL Saturday night just so I could go back to my parents and wait for my sister to come back from homecoming and gossip with her. She and her boyfriend (the one with the age difference that I posted about) are so cute together.


----------



## JadeBaby75

lizardbreath said:


> Tbh I'm more then excited for tonight. My kiddies are with their dad all weekend my parents are in St Catherines for the weekend so house to my self and I'm going to the bar with my friend and a few people I haven't seen since high school

I love time like this! Enjoy yourself :flower:


----------



## KatVM

MacyClara said:


> I'm such a dork.... I left Mila with my SIL Saturday night just so I could go back to my parents and wait for my sister to come back from homecoming and gossip with her. She and her boyfriend (the one with the age difference that I posted about) are so cute together.

Me and my sister are the same way! I try to stay away from drama and gossip but sometimes its just fun to get away from everything and have a laugh. I am glad they are happy together and the age gap is not making a difference.


----------



## MacyClara

^^

I'm the same way about gossip and drama but she's only 17 and I'm 20 so I don't even know half the people she's talking about haha. I just love that she can talk to me about stuff.


----------



## KatVM

Tbh I hired a babysitter for an hour tonight so I could have a long shower! Without baby screaming the whole time


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I just want to move :( Found the perfect place yesterday and we could be moved by next week(!) but they need a guarantor, and my mum's name isn't on her house, and my dad can't do it. Neither can OH's dad. Urgh, gutted.


----------



## 060509.x

TBH today I learnt that when I have a mini break down over tidying up OH will actually get up and help. :dohh:

I won't be faking mini break downs though just to get him to do stuff, that would be... milking it? :haha:


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, my dad has agreed to be a guarantor for us, so hopefully we'll be moving next week! Eeeek!


----------



## MacyClara

^^ ahhh that's so exciting! good luck. 

I want to move so badly. I miss Michael and I just want to know where we'll be living a few months from now.


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm so excited, my dream house viewing is tomorrow! :D


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh OH's moping is annoying. He's tired but won't nap so is just moping around, says he's not or he's fine... Clearly not!


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, today I parted with £200 for my reference fee on our new flat! Super excited. Although, I realised today I'm moving next door to a funeral home. NEXT DOOR. :dohh:


----------



## KatVM

tbh i am feeling extremely overwhelmed and my OH is sick with the whooping cough so he cant even come by to help :(


----------



## Amber4

Tbh Brooke keeps waking every half an hour whinging. She goes back off but I don't appreciate being woken :(


----------



## bumblebeexo

Teagan has an appointment today and it's snowing! I'm lying in bed and can hear it just battering off the windows.. Aah I wanna stay in today! And I hate driving in snow too, even though it is just a dusting :haha:


----------



## bumblebeexo

HV just phoned, and she's going to come to us instead.. :happydance: A day in for us I think!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I wanna move back home already :haha: I don't think I ever will though.


----------



## dudettex

tbh im living with oh which is 2horus away from my friends and family and im feeling extremely depressed and exhausted i'm alone everyday all day with baby and oh complains about every thing i do and is starting to get a bit physical with me i don't know what to do i want to be a happy family for briella but i don't want her being around all this negative energy :( i feel so bad for being upset a lot


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh everything is great! Me & OH are finally getting on so much better, he's looking after Jason tonight so I can have a mummy's drinking night at my friend's house :rofl: :haha: and Jason is already five whole months old! He's growing up too fast! :cry:


----------



## Emma11511

ClairAye said:


> Tbh everything is great! Me & OH are finally getting on so much better, he's looking after Jason tonight so I can have a mummy's drinking night at my friend's house :rofl: :haha: and Jason is already five whole months old! He's growing up too fast! :cry:

I know that feeling. I cannot believe Julian is 3 months soon!:(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh OH is doing over time today! :D I'm alone with Alice, she is so much easier to look after when OH isn't here. :)


----------



## Sarah1508

Me


dudettex said:


> tbh im living with oh which is 2horus away from my friends and family and im feeling extremely depressed and exhausted i'm alone everyday all day with baby and oh complains about every thing i do and is starting to get a bit physical with me i don't know what to do i want to be a happy family for briella but i don't want her being around all this negative energy :( i feel so bad for being upset a lot

:hugs: don't feel bad for being upset its normal for new mums to feel overwhelmed and upset sometimes and especially in your case, its not right at all for your OH to complain about everything you do and it is not acceptable for him to get physical with you, as much ad you may love your OH and might not want to say anything about this to anyone I really think you should like to a family member or friend, hope things get better soon :flower: x


----------



## fl00b

tbh i wish i had the strength to walk away from OH :/


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm such a bad mum :haha:
I let a wee bit of the chocolate off my Malteser melt on my finger then gave it to Jason, he was sucking away on my finger, it was so funny!


----------



## Emma11511

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm such a bad mum :haha:
> I let a wee bit of the chocolate off my Malteser melt on my finger then gave it to Jason, he was sucking away on my finger, it was so funny!

A little bit won't do him any harm! I'm sure he loved it ;)

Tbh, I just want to find out when I can move! Still waiting for the estate agents to get back to me :(


----------



## ClairAye

I know, and it was too hard to resist :haha: Oh he did! It was so cute! Hope you find out soon! x


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm so happy I lost another 3lbs so I'm now down to 105lbs :happydance: woot woot.

I love Breastfeeding!!


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I can't wait for just under 3 weeks time! My best friend, Emily is coming to visit! SO excited.


----------



## fl00b

tbh someone needs to kick me off here, i've taken the day off college to do my cwk (due in today!) and i'm no further done than i was an hour ago :dohh:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

*kick* get it done! Lol, I'm a pro at procrastinating too! X


----------



## bumblebeexo

I've lost 4lbs! :happydance: I seemed to be stuck at the same weight since having Teagan, but starting to lose it now!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I want to move of this shitty little island! Sick of it! I want friends! :dohh:


----------



## Emma11511

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I want to move of this shitty little island! Sick of it! I want friends! :dohh:

Move to Essex! ;)


----------



## bumblebeexo

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I want to move of this shitty little island! Sick of it! I want friends! :dohh:

I know how you feel!


----------



## aidensxmomma

TBH, I had a terribly embarrassing, yet funny, night last night. My mom walked in on me and my OH last night right about as we were going to :sex: :blush: It was horrible but I couldn't stop laughing. :haha:


----------



## devon_91x

Tbh im getting SICK of my OH. I spend 9 hours a day on my own with her whilst hes at work, the longest hes been on his own with her is 3 hours and he couldn't cope so i came home from my night out early. He dosn't realise how hard it is and hes now trying to get her to sleep and shes screaming, so hes moaning about it. Urm, i do this on my own all day, how do you think i feel. F**king idiot.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I really want a night out. First time I've actually wanted to properly and I feel bad. 

Might just sneak out to the pub for an hour on Halloween when Oakley is with my grandma if she takes him :/


----------



## Emma11511

^I haven't left J yet, I wish I could just man up and do it :haha: Us mummies need lives too!

Tbh, we set a date for TTC#2. January 1st 2016 :dohh: Just hope I can bear with the broodiness for that long :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Emma11511 said:


> ^I haven't left J yet, I wish I could just man up and do it :haha: Us mummies need lives too!
> 
> Tbh, we set a date for TTC#2. January 1st 2016 :dohh: Just hope I can bear with the broodiness for that long :haha:

Honestly girls don't feel bad for having some time for yourself, I went on my first night out away from him when Oliver was 4 months and I love going on them.. I go when he's asleep and when I get back he's still sleeping so it doesn't really matter. I think it's really important for us to have some time on our own or with our OH's sometimes :flower: xx


----------



## KatVM

tbh i am switching over to formula today and i feel so guilty :(


----------



## ClairAye

KatVM said:


> tbh i am switching over to formula today and i feel so guilty :(

Don't feel bad! You've done your best! My milk dried up after 2 weeks of pumping with bits of formula, but I don't feel any guilt, because at least he got some! :) Your LO got a good couple of months and you gave him the best start :hugs:


----------



## KatVM

ClairAye said:


> KatVM said:
> 
> 
> tbh i am switching over to formula today and i feel so guilty :(
> 
> Don't feel bad! You've done your best! My milk dried up after 2 weeks of pumping with bits of formula, but I don't feel any guilt, because at least he got some! :) Your LO got a good couple of months and you gave him the best start :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :) I know there is absolutely nothing wrong with giving him formula as i was fed it and turn out healthy as can be I just feel that since I am choosing to stop without an actual reason that I am doing the wrong thing - I exclusively pump but i am just getting tired of doing it and never get to spend time with him


----------



## ClairAye

I FF fed from birth (had to go away south to give birth so no breast pump), tbh I wanted to express but never BF :shrug: No guilt! If you're not happy doing it I think that's a good enough reason IMO, he'll still be happy and healthy :)


----------



## devon_91x

I have my first night out next Friday for my best friends 21st, so excited but worried aswell. Shes staying with my mum so i know she will be fine i just feel bad.

Kat don't feel bad you've done so well! I gave up BF after 2 weeks and i felt guilty at first but now i don't! My LO puts on weight very well and thats all that matters :D


----------



## ClairAye

Emma11511 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I want to move of this shitty little island! Sick of it! I want friends! :dohh:
> 
> Move to Essex! ;)Click to expand...

Too close to MIL :haha: At least here I'm safe from the monster from hell! :happydance: Haha!



bumblebeexo said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I want to move of this shitty little island! Sick of it! I want friends! :dohh:
> 
> I know how you feel!Click to expand...

I swear we live in the two most *boring* places ever! Although I haven't been there since I was maybe 7? Lol :dohh:


----------



## Emma11511

I'm moooooving! Getting my keys tomorrow, officially moving Saturday! Eeeek!


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I want to move of this shitty little island! Sick of it! I want friends! :dohh:

I know exactly how you feel I hate living on an island sometimes, its so bloody boring! Plus the amount of gossips around here is unreal! It does have a plus side living here though with all the beaches will be great for Kian growing up  plus its so quiet here I won't have to worry about Kian when he's a teen getting into any serious trouble or joining any gangs or anything :haha:


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm just in a 'meh' mood. OH told me he was going karting with his best friend, then stopped answering my texts. i needed to ask him about something to do with the flat we're looking at getting so i texted his best friend asking him to tell him to check his texts and his best friend said he wasn't with him + never had any plans to be.
OH's still not answering his phone. wonder why he keeps lying to me about where he is... oooh :trouble:


----------



## Emma11511

^ Oh babe. Just sit him down and say you know everything and he needs to come clean! It could be harmless but he needs to at least tell you the truth xxxx


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I had such a good night out and now I can't wait to have cuddles with Oakley. Really needed a night to myself and I'm glad I did.. Just wish my mum would hurry up bringing him to me. :haha:


----------



## Abby_

Tbh, I just wasted an hour doing my signature. :')


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm dreading a week tomorrow, on the other hand super excited for 2 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## littlemommy

TBH; i have a 3 1/2 month old babygirl and even though it would be hard i want to TTC sometime soon for baby number 2:)


----------



## KatVM

tbh I did day one of the 30 day shred and feel completely exhuasted now and have a cranky baby - gonna be a long day!


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I got my keys for my new place today! Love ittttt!


----------



## MacyClara

Just looked back on some old pictures and DH and I were so young when Mila was born!


----------



## UniqueMum92

TBH im addicted to :sex: :)

(at least im honest :haha::winkwink: )


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I rarely get to see OH with his new job and he's going away with the TA tomorrow for the weekend.. Boo :(


----------



## beanzz

UniqueMum92 said:


> TBH im addicted to :sex: :)
> 
> (at least im honest :haha::winkwink: )

At least you're gettin some!


----------



## KatVM

Emma11511 said:


> Tbh, I got my keys for my new place today! Love ittttt!

Yay! That's great!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Tbh everything is now booked for taking Teagan on her first little holiday next week and I can't wait! :D


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh me and OH are going to talk about TTC in six months time :happydance: I know when we get to that point I'll probably be like 'No i need another six months' but I'm still really excited as he was set on not having any for another six years at least for ages. xx


----------



## ashleypauline

starting the 30 day shred today ladies!! i CAN do this!


----------



## KatVM

ashleypauline said:



> starting the 30 day shred today ladies!! i CAN do this!

I started it yesterday and felt so tired afterwards! Good luck


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i love this time of year, winter is my favourite!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i cant stop looking at baby clothes. I am so obsessed i have to have EVERYTHING! we recently found out were having a boy, so it is so much worse trying not to buy everything i see!


----------



## UniqueMum92

TBH i might be joining the teen pregnancy forum again :blush:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I want another baby even though sometimes I feel like I'm doing a bad job with Alice :dohh:


----------



## fl00b

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I rarely get to see OH with his new job and he's going away with the TA tomorrow for the weekend.. Boo :(

i know the feeling chick :hugs: i don't live with OH so i only see him on fridays and one day of the weekend cos of his work :nope: it's tough!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I've had my period for nearly three weeks now and only stopped bleeding from giving birth a few days before I got my period I know tmi but its so heavy I feel exhausted! This can't be normal!?


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I've made my decision. I not going back to work..... Hopefully I can afford it :haha:


----------



## lucy_x

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I've had my period for nearly three weeks now and only stopped bleeding from giving birth a few days before I got my period I know tmi but its so heavy I feel exhausted! This can't be normal!?

I would go and see a Doc hun, I know occasionally some people bleed for nearly 6 weeks PP. But from what iv seen around the boards the majority is 3 weeks. The very least the doc can do it give you some iron tabs :flower:


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I'm sat in my new house and I love it :D


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm broody :dohh:.. And LO has a check-up on Tuesday for his kidneys! Even though we know they are 'fairly satisfactory' I still poop myself each time! :nope:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i dont want to go on any contraceptives after this pregnancy is over and i hate condoms and i am positive my partner wont use the 'pull out' technique so i have no choice, i wish they would hurry up and bring something out for men, im sick of not feeling myself! if its not my pregnancy hormones its my contraception making me feel depressed, bloated and moody, i have no idea what ME is! i want to feel like ME, i want to know what I am like as a person! all i know is bloody hormones and im sick of it!


----------



## beanzz

Also part of the broody clan.


----------



## Abby_

I think I'm the only one who doesn't want another baby! I'm happy with just the one. :')


----------



## bumblebeexo

Add me to the broody club! :haha:


----------



## MacyClara

I'm not sure if I'm broody or not...haha. Some days I want another baby more than anything and others I'm like, why would I put myself through that again? 

Am I the only one who gets teary at the new Carter's commercials?


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Whelpses I'm getting married in a few months. And did I mention TTC before OH deploys? >.> :blush:


----------



## 060509.x

Miss_Quirky said:


> Whelpses I'm getting married in a few months. And did I mention TTC before OH deploys? >.> :blush:

Congrats! :)


----------



## Abby_

Congrats Laurel!


----------



## beanzz

Miss_Quirky said:


> Whelpses I'm getting married in a few months. And did I mention TTC before OH deploys? >.> :blush:

Congrats! Hope everything works out for you :)


----------



## MacyClara

Pissed off.... Mila has a stomach bug and hasn't been feeling well since last night so I've been trying to have a quiet day in with her so she can rest. SIL (who we're staying with) has decided that now would be a great time to redecorate/paint the living room. It's so freaking loud but I don't feel like I can say anything.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I hate when OH goes to meet his friends, it reminds me I don't have any to go meet. Oh well 10 days and my best friends coming down from England! Wish we lived closer :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH im not feeling it today! woke up at 05:30am this morning with blocked sinus's and really needing to pee. at that stage where my body is so stiff all the time and my sinus's are blocked! feeling tired, fed up and uncomfortable, as if getting the flu jab this morning wasnt bad enough! could be doing with energy juice round about me but not allowed to drink any while pregnant, roll on my due date! :( x


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm so pissed off and slightly scared. My dermal might be under my skin.


----------



## bumblebeexo

TBH I can't wait to get my tattoo tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

bumblebeexo said:


> TBH I can't wait to get my tattoo tomorrow :happydance:

Jealous :haha:


----------



## MacyClara

I'm so freaking excited! I was asked to house-sit for our pastor while he's visiting family for an undetermined time (family crisis). Obviously not happy that he's going through this but Mila and I are finally moving out of MIL's house!


----------



## mommie2be

TBH, I don't know what to say to this girl. She's 16 & trying to get pregnant. She's got no idea what shes getting herself into ! I'm super worried for her. She always asks me for advice on everything & when she told me this I was taken back. I don't want to say "don't do it" but I don't want to encourage it either ! UGH !


----------



## MacyClara

^^ Have her babysit :haha: 

That's a tough one. On one hand if you tell her "oh it's great..." she'll be encouraged and on the other hand if you tell her "no, that's dumb" she might go "oh let me prove her wrong".


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh someone just implied that I'm a bad mum.. :rofl: :rofl:

Coming from you.. Okay dear :winkwink:

Plus I know I'm a good mum :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I can't wait to pick up my prescription from the doctor's tomorrow, bye bye period!! :happydance: well for a while at least :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Kelsey - I agree with Macy, defo get her to babysit lol!

Clair - you're an amazing mum and if its that guy on Facebook he's a dick and obviously doesn't take enough notice of his own child to know that children DO sleep and it is possible To go on Facebook and still be a parent :haha:


Tbh it's been a bad day and I think Oakley is teething cos he's been so grumpy. Which means the teething anklet is a load of poo


----------



## tinkerbelle93

mommie2be said:


> TBH, I don't know what to say to this girl. She's 16 & trying to get pregnant. She's got no idea what shes getting herself into ! I'm super worried for her. She always asks me for advice on everything & when she told me this I was taken back. I don't want to say "don't do it" but I don't want to encourage it either ! UGH !

eeek sixteen and actively trying to get pregnant I find that so sad :( I don't really know what you can say but reassure her that it definitely isn't all fun and games and she'll be missing out on a lot if she does! xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i just dont know why im posting on this thread right now! I am in such an amazing mood, i dont have a TBH to post except for TBH i am in an amazing mood for being 23 weeks pregnant! my body is always stiff and im always sneezing, my sinus's are screwed up and you can see every vein in my body but i feel amazing right now! does that make sense lol?


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh Alice is definitely developing seperation anxiety! She won't sit next to me she just whines and trys to get back on me. She cries when I give her to OH so I can do something and won't stop until take her back!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh FOB has been talking about moving in to the spare room in my flat to help out with Oakley and the rent but I dunno how I feel about it... Would be weird as we're not together but a big help :/


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh me and OH are getting tattoos for Jason soon! :D

The one thing he said though was 'Well I'm not fucking getting his initials on me!' .. JLS :rofl:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh my OH just told me he had a dream lastnight about us having sex only I was skinny again and had giant tits... Thanks Sean you really know how to boost my confidence!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

What a twat Sarah! I hope you gave him hell! :hugs:


TBH I love my new tattoo! :D ANNNND I'm so organised today.. Whole house has been cleaned, bags are packed for going away tomorrow, shopping list has been done.. Oh I do love days when LO decides to have a loooong nap :haha:


----------



## beanzz

bumblebeexo said:


> What a twat Sarah! I hope you gave him hell! :hugs:
> 
> 
> TBH I love my new tattoo! :D ANNNND I'm so organised today.. Whole house has been cleaned, bags are packed for going away tomorrow, shopping list has been done.. Oh I do love days when LO decides to have a loooong nap :haha:

Post a pic!! :D


----------



## bumblebeexo

:D
 



Attached Files:







602601_4756236900679_735561952_n.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lola_90

Tayo just got weighed, he's 7 weeks tomorrow and already weighs 13lbs 2oz!!!

0-3 clothes were a waste of money!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh my OH just told me he had a dream lastnight about us having sex only I was skinny again and had giant tits... Thanks Sean you really know how to boost my confidence!!

Two mornings ago my OH told me he had a dream that i 'wanted a big change' so i wore lots of gorgeous make up and dyed my hair blonde, i suited it so much and it 'turned him on' aye thanks very much! x


----------



## MacyClara

Not sure what to do.... I'm putting most of our stuff in storage for when we move but I'm not sure if I should keep baby stuff, like the pack n play and things.. most likely our move will be at least another state if not more.


----------



## fl00b

tbh i feel so frumpy :( just looked at myself in the mirror + i've got a flabby belly coated in stretchies... going over to OH's saturday so if we DTD i'm gonna feel so embarrased :nope: i just seem to be putting on more weight, sigh :sad1:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh Its the day of my mums wedding can't believe it's actually here! So scary! Alice is going to look adorable in her dress though! :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I am absolutely disgusted in some people I know, smoking and drinking while pregnant!! Are you wanting to harm your child or are you just fucking thick! One of them even said to me "god you where huge when you where pregnant" I just laughed it off bit felt like saying that's because I was being a good Mum and making sure I was keeping my baby healthy! Not starving him of oxygen like you are! (She's way too small for how far along she is and has been told that the baby might come early because of it) and still she chooses to get drunk and smoke Wtf!? 
And don't even get me started on those inconsiderate people who would just light up infront of me when I was pregnant! People like this just do my fucking head in urgh! Rant over.


----------



## lola_90

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I am absolutely disgusted in some people I know, smoking and drinking while pregnant!! Are you wanting to harm your child or are you just fucking thick! One of them even said to me "god you where huge when you where pregnant" I just laughed it off bit felt like saying that's because I was being a good Mum and making sure I was keeping my baby healthy! Not starving him of oxygen like you are! (She's way too small for how far along she is and has been told that the baby might come early because of it) and still she chooses to get drunk and smoke Wtf!?
> And don't even get me started on those inconsiderate people who would just light up infront of me when I was pregnant! People like this just do my fucking head in urgh! Rant over.

:hugs: some people are stupid! Someone I know is pregnant and keeps moaning on facebook that she can't go out. She says she is drinking southern comfort but not to worry and she mixes it with plenty of coke :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

^ Oh my goodness! :dohh: Some people! I feel so sorry for the poor wee babies having such selfish parents who would put their own desires before the health of their own child :( Some couples spend years trying to get pregnant and just can't and then there's stupid people like this getting the beautiful gift of a child .... Life is so unfair sometimes! 

Two of the women who I know who are/ where drinking and smoking while pregnant are in their 30s and 40s ...people say that teen parents are irresponsible!? Don't get me wrong I'm nor saying that all non teen parents are like this :haha: because their not its just another thing that annoys me is the dirty looks etc that teen parents get, just because we are young doesn't mean we are bad parents! 

Jeez I am in some ranting mood today! :haha:


----------



## beanzz

^ People who drink whilst pregnant dont deserve children. They've already proven how selfish and irresponsible they are. Being a mum means you have to make lots of sacrifices, that being just one and they can't even manage that for 9 months. As for smoking, I quit as soon as I found out I was pregnant and can't for the life of me understand how some people can say its hard :shock: it was bloody easy for me to decide between a healthy baby or risking him being unhealthy ...but I guess everyone's different.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh today is one of those days where I cba to get dressed.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sarah1508 said:


> ^ Oh my goodness! :dohh: Some people! I feel so sorry for the poor wee babies having such selfish parents who would put their own desires before the health of their own child :( Some couples spend years trying to get pregnant and just can't and then there's stupid people like this getting the beautiful gift of a child .... Life is so unfair sometimes!
> 
> Two of the women who I know who are/ where drinking and smoking while pregnant are in their 30s and 40s ...people say that teen parents are irresponsible!? Don't get me wrong I'm nor saying that all non teen parents are like this :haha: because their not its just another thing that annoys me is the dirty looks etc that teen parents get, just because we are young doesn't mean we are bad parents!
> 
> Jeez I am in some ranting mood today! :haha:

Totally agree! The smoking thing I can sort of sympathise with (slightly) as I do know some people have a real battle with it and try hard but are only able to cut down (can't sympathise with those who make no real effort though) 

Drinking though is just awful. I have been really surprised by the amount of people I have come across who think it's okay to drink when pregnant. They are also grown women in their 30's, which angers me at the negative name teenage mothers get! I mean, how selfish can you get, risking your LO's health just so you can get drunk, it's like the very first decision you have in parenthood about protecting your child or not. Also stupid people who think that it's okay to do things like that because they're early on and not showing at all.. drinking is the most dangerous to a baby in the first three months of pregnancy! xx


----------



## KatVM

Tbh After a day of complete hell yesterday with lots of constant screaming my baby boy slept through the night! 8pm to 6am!


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh my mother was so beautiful in her dress yesterday! 

Also I'm starting to think I have social anxiety.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm starting to think my mum is a loon. She bought the matching adult and baby reindeer onesies from next for her and Oakley as she's buying everyone onesies for Xmas eve night... Surely me and him should be matching not them?! :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

^ Omg theres a matching one!? I bought Kian his one last month now I know there's a matching one I NEED it!!!! :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Yes lol! Get one! Abby & Dougie have them too. Obviously Im missing out here haha. I want one now but we cant have the 3 of us sat there in reindeer onesies so I've chosen some leopard one with a hood and cat ears.. How boring in comparison! :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I feel and look like shit


----------



## MacyClara

Anyone (US) have a good place to get bedding that's warm but not too expensive? Mila just exploded my feather down comforter and its ruined.


----------



## ashleypauline

Ikea, Sears, JCPennys, Kohls, Burlington, and Target =]


----------



## MacyClara

^^ Thanks! 

I ended up buying from Amazon for $35 such a steal.


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I am so not looking foward to Kians second lot of injections tomorrow :(


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm so ill :dohh:
And this house if fucking feeeeezing! :growlmad:


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm so ill :dohh:
> And this house if fucking feeeeezing! :growlmad:

Snap! :(


----------



## samisshort

TBH I feel like complete shit. I miss Marco and I miss my baby. My PPD is at its absolute highest right now. I really need help but no one is willing to help me out. I have no friends and almost no family. I don't know what to do. :( I can't even vent about anything to anyone and holding everything inside is slowly tearing me apart. I want to get help but I can't. I just feel like I can't handle everything all at once all by myself. So much is going on and I have no one.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH im sick of seeing all the teenagers on my friends list on facebook getting engaged. im sick of seeing it because i know its not going to last more than a year, but at the same time i am so bloody jealous its not me getting engaged, ive been with my OH for 5 years and we have one and one on the way, whens it going to be my turn? when are we going to be a proper family of four instead of girlfriend/boyfriend living under same roof with two kids? 'sigh'


----------



## beanzz

Big hugs, Sam. Can you not speak to your doctor about stronger anti depressants? (I'm guessing that you're already on them from you having PND, if not I apologise for the assumption) what about Marco? Can you not talk to him or would that make it worse? Hope you feel better soon. So sorry about your baby :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh, life is good atm I just wish there wasn't a struggle for money!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I am really stressed about Christmas and money at the minute! Me and OH are moving into a house in the next few weeks which is terrible timing because we need to furnish the whole thing (and buy everything else like plates and all that) as well as pay for Christmas which is going to be a lot because we have such big families. I'm doing my driving test in six weeks and I really need some more lessons but I just can't afford it. I also had to cut my shifts from four to two at work because I really wasn't coping but it seems like a bad idea now. Arggghh xx


----------



## samisshort

beanzz said:


> Big hugs, Sam. Can you not speak to your doctor about stronger anti depressants? (I'm guessing that you're already on them from you having PND, if not I apologise for the assumption) what about Marco? Can you not talk to him or would that make it worse? Hope you feel better soon. So sorry about your baby :hugs:

I had to stop anti-depressants because they made my anxiety and depression a lot worse. I had almost attempted suicide a couple times because of them :(

Me and Marco are no longer together. He showed me the real him and I know he isn't good for me or Alex. His entire family is nuts and they encourage him to do what he did to me.

I think I'll be okay. I'm starting counseling soon so hope that helps.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

samisshort said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Big hugs, Sam. Can you not speak to your doctor about stronger anti depressants? (I'm guessing that you're already on them from you having PND, if not I apologise for the assumption) what about Marco? Can you not talk to him or would that make it worse? Hope you feel better soon. So sorry about your baby :hugs:
> 
> I had to stop anti-depressants because they made my anxiety and depression a lot worse. I had almost attempted suicide a couple times because of them :(
> 
> Me and Marco are no longer together. He showed me the real him and I know he isn't good for me or Alex. His entire family is nuts and they encourage him to do what he did to me.
> 
> I think I'll be okay. I'm starting counseling soon so hope that helps.Click to expand...

Anti-depressants vary so maybe you were on a type or strength that didn't suit you? Hope you are feeling happier soon :flower: xx


----------



## Emma11511

samisshort said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Big hugs, Sam. Can you not speak to your doctor about stronger anti depressants? (I'm guessing that you're already on them from you having PND, if not I apologise for the assumption) what about Marco? Can you not talk to him or would that make it worse? Hope you feel better soon. So sorry about your baby :hugs:
> 
> I had to stop anti-depressants because they made my anxiety and depression a lot worse. I had almost attempted suicide a couple times because of them :(
> 
> Me and Marco are no longer together. He showed me the real him and I know he isn't good for me or Alex. His entire family is nuts and they encourage him to do what he did to me.
> 
> I think I'll be okay. I'm starting counseling soon so hope that helps.Click to expand...

How long were you on them? I was told they usually make it a lot worse for the first three months or so, while your system adjusts etc but after that you'll feel a lot better.


----------



## samisshort

tinkerbelle93 said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Big hugs, Sam. Can you not speak to your doctor about stronger anti depressants? (I'm guessing that you're already on them from you having PND, if not I apologise for the assumption) what about Marco? Can you not talk to him or would that make it worse? Hope you feel better soon. So sorry about your baby :hugs:
> 
> I had to stop anti-depressants because they made my anxiety and depression a lot worse. I had almost attempted suicide a couple times because of them :(
> 
> Me and Marco are no longer together. He showed me the real him and I know he isn't good for me or Alex. His entire family is nuts and they encourage him to do what he did to me.
> 
> I think I'll be okay. I'm starting counseling soon so hope that helps.Click to expand...
> 
> Anti-depressants vary so maybe you were on a type or strength that didn't suit you? Hope you are feeling happier soon :flower: xxClick to expand...

I was on the second strongest dosage of zoloft. Maybe I should have asked for the strongest. :shrug:
Thank you though, I hope I feel happy soon for Alex. I hate crying in front of him.



Emma11511 said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Big hugs, Sam. Can you not speak to your doctor about stronger anti depressants? (I'm guessing that you're already on them from you having PND, if not I apologise for the assumption) what about Marco? Can you not talk to him or would that make it worse? Hope you feel better soon. So sorry about your baby :hugs:
> 
> I had to stop anti-depressants because they made my anxiety and depression a lot worse. I had almost attempted suicide a couple times because of them :(
> 
> Me and Marco are no longer together. He showed me the real him and I know he isn't good for me or Alex. His entire family is nuts and they encourage him to do what he did to me.
> 
> I think I'll be okay. I'm starting counseling soon so hope that helps.Click to expand...
> 
> How long were you on them? I was told they usually make it a lot worse for the first three months or so, while your system adjusts etc but after that you'll feel a lot better.Click to expand...

I was only on them for 2 months because I couldn't stand another night of thinking of ways to off myself. :nope: I'm honestly terrified to try them again.

I'm starting counseling in a couple days just to see if that works out. Then if it doesn't, I may give anti-depressants another chance. I'd have to take zoloft again though because I think that's that only safe type for breastfeeding. Maybe I could try and get the stronger dosage though since I was only on the second highest dosage.

Thank you both. :flow:


----------



## lola_90

samisshort said:


> TBH I feel like complete shit. I miss Marco and I miss my baby. My PPD is at its absolute highest right now. I really need help but no one is willing to help me out. I have no friends and almost no family. I don't know what to do. :( I can't even vent about anything to anyone and holding everything inside is slowly tearing me apart. I want to get help but I can't. I just feel like I can't handle everything all at once all by myself. So much is going on and I have no one.

Sending you :hugs:

I was on antidepressants a few years ago. I was on citalopram for a couple of months and during that time my dosage got increased 3 times. Then i saw a psychiatrist and she gave me venlafaxine, most gps dont generally prescribe the does that i was on. Maybe worth seeing someone else who is more specialised in depression/anxiety as they tend to be more update with dosages and what things work etc. 

Hope things get better for you

:flower:


----------



## beanzz

Hope the counselling helps hunni :hugs:

Tbh I hate how everything costs so much money. Paying almost 600 a month for rent alone, 300 for my car finance and insurance, 30 for phone bill and then another 150 on things like payin off next, my credit card and council tax. -.- I want to be a child again lol


----------



## KatVM

Tbh I'm taking a pregnancy test in the morning, I hope I'm not but at the same time I kind of hope I am. 
Anyone else have pregnancy symptoms after giving birth I'm 11 weeks pp and having morning sickness type thing and just feeling off. 


This is not an am I pregnant post! Just asking people previous experience after birth!


----------



## Emma11511

^ yep. And I've missed my pill. I'm EBF though, so fingers crossed I'm not!


----------



## lola_90

^ I keep missing my pills to, am so rubbish with them! Soo glad im getting the implant fitted this weekend! Have got to go back to uni in sept so can't really get pregnant again for a while!


----------



## Emma11511

I absolutely hated the implant. Getting a coil I think.


----------



## lola_90

Emma11511 said:


> I absolutely hated the implant. Getting a coil I think.

I was fine on it, got a massive scar from when it got removed though! Nurse couldn't find it so made incision larger! Then gave up and had to go to another clinic to get it removed :dohh:

I looked at the coil, but didn't like the idea of checking the threads :wacko:


----------



## ClairAye

I did, i think it was the implant though, it's just your body getting back to normal :thumbup:

Tbh last night me and OH went for an Indian then we went to the pub (My first time with no proper ID so lucky I didn't get asked!) for a couple. It was great getting a break and spending time with each other :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

^ I love having some occasional OH and me time too. Last Sunday OH's dad had Oliver for the day, me and OH went to a really nice pub for roast dinner then afterwards we went home and went back to bed :haha: We just chilled and cuddled and watched TV there for a couple of hours. We haven't had a Sunday like that since I was pregnant, it was great. xx


----------



## KatVM

Pregnancy test came back negative, im thankful but a little sad at the same time. I never remember my pill. I'm going to switch to another form soon I hope. Anybody breast feeding and on anything other then the pill?


----------



## ClairAye

It was great! He works 8.30am-5pm so is away before me and Jason are up then he's always so tired :/ It was so good to spend timw with each other like that again :) xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

You definitely still need the occasional time alone with OH! Although I always wonder what on earth we did before, because now all we talk about/do is to do with Teagan :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

We're the same! Lol

Tbh I saw a newborn baby yesterday and you couldn't even see their face because they had a dummy that literally took up most of their face! I hate that :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I wonder what on earth I did in general before I had Oliver haha, I guess me and OH just spent too much time having lay-ins and watching TV when we weren't working haha. The good thing about now is, when you do get the rare one-to-one time you really appreciate it. xx


----------



## rhdr9193..x

God you don't know how much shit you have til you move house! God knows where it's gonna go! X


----------



## beanzz

So annoyed. Hate this place but can't save up for a deposit for a new place when the lease is up in march because that's moth mine as oakleys birthday and my MOT and tax need renewing that month. Urgh. Should have just stayed at home and spent that money on awesome things for me and Oakley :cry:


----------



## Emma11511

beanzz said:


> So annoyed. Hate this place but can't save up for a deposit for a new place when the lease is up in march because that's moth mine as oakleys birthday and my MOT and tax need renewing that month. Urgh. Should have just stayed at home and spent that money on awesome things for me and Oakley :cry:

:hugs:

Maybe ask if you could do a month rolling contract after the lease is up? We did it at our old place because we wanted to move but couldn't afford it straight away. Just means you only have to give 28days notice when you can afford to move xxx


----------



## Amber4

Tbh considering bringing our TTC date forward...


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> So annoyed. Hate this place but can't save up for a deposit for a new place when the lease is up in march because that's moth mine as oakleys birthday and my MOT and tax need renewing that month. Urgh. Should have just stayed at home and spent that money on awesome things for me and Oakley :cry:

I'm not sure if you could speak to the landlord and see if you could leave early if he finds a tenant sooner? Just explain it's not working out with your personally. I'm not sure whether you could keep the deposit though but if he can find someone I don't see there being a problem? Then maybe just move back home and save again that way or don't move back out for a while? x


----------



## devon_91x

Tbh i feel like such a bad mum. Earlier when we got in, we put Darcey in the lounge in her car seat and i didn't realise OH has already unstrapped her, i picked the seat up by the handle to move it and she fell forward and just face planted right onto the floor. It wasn't a big fall and it was on carpet, but she cried a little bit afterwards (nothing a MASSIVE) cuddle didn't help, but i feel bloody awful and i can't get the image of her laying face down on the floor out my head! So sad :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i feel so run down and i am only 25 weeks pregnant but at the same time all i can think about is housework, and re-decorationg, and buying baby clothes, buying everything i can see and then more housework! i wish i had a live-in maid to work for free, i think every pregnant women deserves one seeing as men can never get the job done properly! and TBH i also really cant wait until christmas, although we have spent so much money on presents for our baby girl i barely have anything to show for it! everything is so small and dear, but i suppose its better than a kick in the teeth right?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

devon_91x said:


> Tbh i feel like such a bad mum. Earlier when we got in, we put Darcey in the lounge in her car seat and i didn't realise OH has already unstrapped her, i picked the seat up by the handle to move it and she fell forward and just face planted right onto the floor. It wasn't a big fall and it was on carpet, but she cried a little bit afterwards (nothing a MASSIVE) cuddle didn't help, but i feel bloody awful and i can't get the image of her laying face down on the floor out my head! So sad :(

Don't worry, we all do something like this at some point. Oliver launched himself off the bed the other night :dohh: It was terrible, he hit the carpet with a thud and wouldn't stop crying, it was awful :nope: But whenever I tell people they've all got similar stories, I'm so careful with him now. xx


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh i spent WAYYYY too much money on christmas presents last night :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh it's a bloody good thing I don't have a man atm cos I've missed so many pills this week. :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh Im relieved I was about to kill my oh as I thought I had an std as I'm in agony down there:blush: but its thrush:haha:


----------



## littlemommy

Tbh I love my OH but sometimes I feel as though it would be easier taking care of Aubrii without him. He's been moody lately and all the small arguments we have are starting to get to me:( he doesn't help with her much anyway.... <-- (tbh) it makes me feel bad that I feel this way too.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm now a Body Shop at Home consultant! Woohoo! :D


----------



## devon_91x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm now a Body Shop at Home consultant! Woohoo! :D

That's amazing, well done you! :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I've been so stressed about money recently that I've broken out in big painful spots on my chin :( so yucky. Always happens when I'm stressed, wish maternity pay wasn't ending this month


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm having a breakdown! Jason won't stop no matter what I do! Omg I'm about to lose it! I can't stop crying and just blah :cry:


----------



## littlemommy

Tbh I'm now a Pampered Chef Consultant...but I don't know enough people or have many friends so I'm not sure how I'm supposed to keep up with everyone on my team:\ tbh I'm stressed about money right noww


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I still can't get over Oliver's birth, I know most people seem to get over birth trauma after a few months but the memories of it still haunt me, I still cry a lot over it and have nightmares and flashbacks. I'm not sure if this is just my PND coming out in other ways, but I just still feel so fucked over by the whole thing. 

Nobody seems to take childbirth trauma seriously, especially my OH. I really don't know what to do, has anyone got any tips or anything? xx


----------



## ClairAye

Mine's not with my birth, I still get iffy but not upset, but when I think about when Jason got really ill, I'll just cry and cry. I saw a paramedic the other day and tried not to cry! It was 11 weeks ago he fell really ill but I can't seem to just get on with things :/ I think it might have something to do with PND and the doctor thinks that what happened might have triggered it.. Not much help but big hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

ClairAye said:



> Mine's not with my birth, I still get iffy but not upset, but when I think about when Jason got really ill, I'll just cry and cry. I saw a paramedic the other day and tried not to cry! It was 11 weeks ago he fell really ill but I can't seem to just get on with things :/ I think it might have something to do with PND and the doctor thinks that what happened might have triggered it.. Not much help but big hugs :hugs: xxx

Thank you. Yeah, I'm not sure if these are the things that trigger the depression, or whether they're things that seem so much worse because of the depression? I tried to talk to the health visitor about it and she just shrugged it off, and tried talking to a doctor and he just ignored it and dished out tablets. I'm just angry at how I was treated when I had Oliver, it's traumatic enough having a rushed emergency delivery but I felt like I was not given any respect and nothing was done to give me a bit of dignity. I just feel cheated completely out of a good birth experience and still pisses me off, and I feel as though it weakened my bonding with Oliver. I'm also so, so terrified about next time round. I just feel as though anything to do with PND or birth or whatever isn't taken seriously, and everyone just thinks you're being over-dramatic :nope: xx


----------



## KatVM

Tbh after three months of constantly moving around (been staying at 4 places in 4 different towns, 2 different provinces) I finally have a place to call home for me and Jacob and I'm so happy! Setting up our room today in my brothers house. :)


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------



## ClairAye

lizardbreath said:


> Tbh I never want to go through what I went through with my baby girl ever again. We were at the hospital from 2-7 and they had to put a catheter in to do a urine test. It came back with a problem. So they came back and took 4 viles of blood and ran 27 test on them they were worried her kidneys weren't functioningas they were supposed to as she had high protein levels and swelling of the extremities. But all is good. I just don't Want to ever have to hold my daughter down and watch her cry in pain and me not be able to help. Worst feeling ever

:hugs: It's horrible :nope: My LO had an operation at 5 weeks due to a problem giving him kidney reflux and now his kidneys are scarred and one isn't functioning as well as it should :/ Glad every thing is okay! It's terrifying! :flow: x


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh today kaiden is 7 months old and i cannot believe how fast time has gone =[


----------



## bumblebeexo

Tbh I feel crap today. And the weathers crap. Would love to just stay in bed all day. Supposed to be meeting a friend, and as terrible as this sounds I hope she forgets. :dohh:


----------



## lola_90

:happydance: Tayo slepts for 8 hours last night :happydance:

I could get used to that sleep!!!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Hope he carries on like that for you! :D


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh today has been a really crappy day. We've got no money, barely any food and nothing has gone right!


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I love Christmas but I never seem to have enough money at this time of year :(


----------



## devon_91x

Tbh Darcey slept 7-7 last night with just a dream feed at midnight, so happy!


----------



## Harli

Tbh, my family & I all chipped in to get Azia a pony for her birthday, and she's already so in love with it. It's adorable!


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh Julian has been given antibiotics for a throat infection :( My poor baby. He's coping so well though, noone knew he was ill!

Another tbh, I'm leaving him for the first time tonight! It was OHs birthday on the 21st and it's mine on Monday, so he's taking me out for a fancy meal and drinks. We're leaving once Julian is in bed so hopefully I'll cope okay!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh my friend is down from uni so a few of us are going out tonight drinking, I usually can't wait for nights like these but it's pouring it down with rain outside and I'm so tired from work that all I want to do is stay at home snuggled up with Oliver and my OH, I can't really though since she's come all this way :dohh: xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tbh, I had the most fun last night than I have in a long time. My husband came up from his house to see the kids and I asked him to pick me up so we could hang out (we've been split up for 5 months now). We went over to his parents (where the kids were) and we spent time with our kids and his family. I miss him and his family like crazy and it was so nice to get to spend time together.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh my OH can fuck himself. Twat.


----------



## lola_90

ClairAye said:


> Tbh my OH can fuck himself. Twat.

What's up hun? :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh my OH can fuck himself. Twat.

:hugs:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i want to go on a rampage and spend every single penny we get on emilys christmas! although we obviously need money for gas, electric and food as well i wish i could spend it all on christmas, cant wait to get paid on thursday just knowing all that money can be spent! although this time i think i'll wait until next weekend the buy more things in for chrimbo as i've left us skint with no money until thursday because i spent it all on christmas presents  x


----------



## ClairAye

Went out last night around 6pm, said he'd be back by 9pm.. Then 11pm and oh wow it's 1.30pm the next day and he's still not back! :growlmad:


----------



## lola_90

Oh babe, has he not called at all? Is he back now? :hugs:


----------



## KatVM

Tbh I hate the fact that fob thinks he is a great dad and he says he feels like him youth has been taken away cause he has a kid. We moved two hours away from him and he sees his son a couple hours every second weekend. How the heck does he think his life is over when I'm with my son 24/7 with no free time! Pisses me off, I'm glad I get to be around him so much but I hate how he still manages to complain.


----------



## ClairAye

Yeah it's all sorted but don't want to say lol!

Another tbh.. Tbh I can't believe Jason is 2 months on the 27th.. So scary :(


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, it's my birthday tomorrow and I'm gutted OH has done a disappearing act! Supposed on his way home 3 hours ago, and now turned his phone off? So angry. And wondering what he's hiding if I'm honest!


----------



## lola_90

Emma11511 said:


> Tbh, it's my birthday tomorrow and I'm gutted OH has done a disappearing act! Supposed on his way home 3 hours ago, and now turned his phone off? So angry. And wondering what he's hiding if I'm honest!

Happy birthday for tomorrow hun :flower: Hopefully he's sorting everything out to give you an amazing birthday :thumbup:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh it's 1.30am and in about an hour-an hour and a half six months ago I went into labour! Can't believe it's been six whole months since my due date and then six months tomorrow since Jason was born! :nope:


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Tbh this week has flown by so bloody fast and t


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Tbh this week has gone sooo bloody fast!
My LO will be a week old tonight :'( she's already growing up !!

FOBs parents have an issue with my mum now? Wtf?! They won't come and see their granddaughter who they HAVEN'T MET because of my mum? Last week it was because of me, not its because my mum said 'at least your granddaughter will have the best of everything' and fobs mum took that as 'your too poor to buy good things so we will buy the good things' FUUUCK  ****. I told fob heaps to tell them to come visit at hospital and asked if they were coming. They are just assholes making everything fucking complicated for no fucking reason!
Fuck Xmas, I'm NOT going there. Why should I make effort so they can see her if they abuse me and everything then expect me to visit them. No thanks.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Teagan has been to see her first film today! :haha:
Our cinema does something called 'babes in arms' on Monday mornings, so it's a showing for mummy's and babies :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

LittleAngel_x said:


> Tbh this week has gone sooo bloody fast!
> My LO will be a week old tonight :'( she's already growing up !!
> 
> FOBs parents have an issue with my mum now? Wtf?! They won't come and see their granddaughter who they HAVEN'T MET because of my mum? Last week it was because of me, not its because my mum said 'at least your granddaughter will have the best of everything' and fobs mum took that as 'your too poor to buy good things so we will buy the good things' FUUUCK  ****. I told fob heaps to tell them to come visit at hospital and asked if they were coming. They are just assholes making everything fucking complicated for no fucking reason!
> Fuck Xmas, I'm NOT going there. Why should I make effort so they can see her if they abuse me and everything then expect me to visit them. No thanks.

:hugs: Sounds like a nightmare! I wish people could just get on, would make life easier for everybody! :dohh: x


----------



## ClairAye

Lucky Ashley! I wish Orkney would do that! :( x


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh Jason just scared the poopy out of me! He had a temperature of 34.4°C then 33.6°C, phoned NHS 24 for 25 minutes in a panic for him to turn out to be fine and his temp change to 35.1°C :dohh: Got to get his urine checked for infection.. I lost his antibiotics (found them now but he missed out for 2 nights) so I'm so scared I've done this to him if it is one :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I feel like crap today! I've got a headache, backache and I'm so tired :/ got so much to do today and I doubt oh is gonna be much help he's just complained of a headache so he's probably gonna mope today :dohh:


----------



## littlemommy

Tbh. I'm soo scared now. I just went to my bone specialist yesterday and he said that after the xrays and MRI I had done...there's nothing more he can do :( he's now referring me to a spinal surgeon and the surgeon gets to decide whether or not to fuse a part of my back, back together :( how am I going to take care of my baby:( OH works most of the week from 3am to 7pm. And my family all have fulltime jobs except my sister who is in school full time:( I feel sort of helpless atm:(


----------



## smatheson

TBH: I really need to get back on bnb! I always say I am going to come back on and post more but I always get so slammed with my college classes!

On another note we are putting Nathan in his own bed tonight for the first time! We have co slept since birth and I absolutely loved it, but OH thinks its time for him to go in his own room. It is just getting harder to co sleep with him because OH has to get up early and he always wakes LO up when he gets up. Now OH has resorted to sleeping in the spare room which I never wanted to happen. 
I think its going to be harder on me than it is on Nathan though for sure! I told him that if he sleeps in his big boy bed Santa will bring him a spongebob bed set for christmas so he is excited now.:happydance:


----------



## snowfia

Tbh I don't get how me hoovering once a day and washing dirty clothes means I'm obsessed with hoovering and washing clothes. Just cos OH would never Hoover or have clean clothes if it wasn't for me..sigh.


----------



## lola_90

:cry: Had to take Tayo to a+e last night, he has got bad bronchiolitis and was off his milk yesterday and anything he took he would throw up :( He's got some saline drops and is taking some milk today. Hate it when my baby is poorly :(


----------



## beanzz

KatVM said:


> Tbh I hate the fact that fob thinks he is a great dad and he says he feels like him youth has been taken away cause he has a kid. We moved two hours away from him and he sees his son a couple hours every second weekend. How the heck does he think his life is over when I'm with my son 24/7 with no free time! Pisses me off, I'm glad I get to be around him so much but I hate how he still manages to complain.

Ugh, same with Oakley's dad :dohh: why are men such moany little bitches?! They think a couple of hours a week and the odd nappy change means they've done their bit and have the right to say their life has changed when it hasn't changed one bit. Ugh, they have no idea what it's like to look after a baby all day every day :/ at least we get more time with our sons and actually appreciate them :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

littlemommy said:


> Tbh. I'm soo scared now. I just went to my bone specialist yesterday and he said that after the xrays and MRI I had done...there's nothing more he can do :( he's now referring me to a spinal surgeon and the surgeon gets to decide whether or not to fuse a part of my back, back together :( how am I going to take care of my baby:( OH works most of the week from 3am to 7pm. And my family all have fulltime jobs except my sister who is in school full time:( I feel sort of helpless atm:(

Oh my goodess. Massive hugs! :hugs:
There's no way that you can talk to your families and just kind of try to work something out with them? I mean, if you have to have the operation surely someone will be able to bend a little to help out? I don't really know what to say. I hope that you are able to work it out somehow. :hugs:



lola_90 said:


> :cry: Had to take Tayo to a+e last night, he has got bad bronchiolitis and was off his milk yesterday and anything he took he would throw up :( He's got some saline drops and is taking some milk today. Hate it when my baby is poorly :(

Oh, no! LO's are just so heartbreaking when they are sick. Hope he starts to feel better soon. :flow:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh today I'm getting my bum in gear! No more lazing around all day! :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I can't believe Oliver will be 1 soon and I'll be 20 soon :( Where's time gone?? It's strange realising that soon I won't be able to say 'I have a baby' it'll be 'I have a toddler', you just sort of think you're going to have a teeny little baba forever lol xx


----------



## we can't wait

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Tbh I can't believe Oliver will be 1 soon and I'll be 20 soon :( Where's time gone?? It's strange realising that soon I won't be able to say 'I have a baby' it'll be 'I have a toddler', you just sort of think you're going to have a teeny little baba forever lol xx

Only a little more than a month to go!

It really does FLY by. Sometimes it's sad to think that all the little stages that pass are never coming back.


----------



## we can't wait

TBH, I can practically hear the crickets chirping. What happened to this place?! I mean, a year ago at this time it was crazy busy... now it's just so quiet. :nope:


----------



## bumblebeexo

It is so cold! Ice everywhere. OH had to de-ice his car window before going to work today! So glad me and LO don't have any reason to go out today.


----------



## we can't wait

^ Weird, not in my area. My mom and I were just saying this morning that is has been unseasonably warm (well, not warm, but in the 50's rather than the 30's).


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, Housing Benefit takes the piss. Why pay me every 2 weeks when my rent's due monthly? I'm entitled to the full amount, which actually covers my rent +£40, but I don't get the extra obviously. But because it's worked out over a year, and we're only on a 6 month contract, I'll be paying almost £100 a month out of my own pocket! Which I can't afford!


----------



## lola_90

Next - stop making such ridiculously cute baby clothes! I've just treated Tayo ( well myself) to some very cute outfits a zebra one, a reindeer one and some other bits! Will be getting a store card before I know it!


----------



## fl00b

lola_90 said:


> Next - stop making such ridiculously cute baby clothes! I've just treated Tayo ( well myself) to some very cute outfits a zebra one, a reindeer one and some other bits! Will be getting a store card before I know it!

ahh next is so addictive :haha: an elf outfit's next on my list!


----------



## beanzz

lola_90 said:


> Next - stop making such ridiculously cute baby clothes! I've just treated Tayo ( well myself) to some very cute outfits a zebra one, a reindeer one and some other bits! Will be getting a store card before I know it!

Don't even get me started. I'm still paying off a massive bundle of clothes and I've now got down to £168 to pay off lol


----------



## Emma11511

How do you even get a Next card? I can't find anything online. Maybe I'm just still baby-brained!


----------



## devon_91x

Tbh we was supposed to be going Winter Wonderland tomorrow but Darcey has a really bad cough and cold and im not sure if we should still go or not?


----------



## MaskedKitteh

I'm really excited about christmas. This feels like first proper family one. Last year Tom was a newborn and we lived somewhere horrid. The year before we still lived with my mum. This year Tom is 1 and we live somewhere a lot nicer :)


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I had my first Body Shop party last night and got over £300 of sales.. Which means a nice £60 for me! :D


----------



## littlemommy

Tbh, the last week everytime I start to laugh I have the feeling I'm going to cry...I'm not a fan of this.


----------



## Emma11511

^ Same! I'm so emotional at the moment. Everything makes me want to cry. There's this programme here called I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here, and they won a challenge yesterday and I had tears in my eyes :| Crazy.

Tbh, I've had such a good night. My mum's neighbour had a birthday party and we all went. It was so nice to be around all my family. OH had a right laugh with my dad! Now we have my almost 16year old brother staying. Him and Dave are like BFFs now. Lol.


----------



## devon_91x

Tbh I've had a day from hell. Up the hospital trying to demand they help with darceys reflux. Ended up balling my eyes out in front if the horrible doctor and this other mum who was lovely to me bless her!

Also, this time last year I had just got my BFP! Can't believe it's gone so quick!


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i am really stressing out about money, especially now that its only 3 weeks to christmas! money has mysteriously disappeared from my bank account so we're going to the bank today to see what thats about... i hope its just a misunderstanding and not something serious like fraud!


----------



## bumblebeexo

kimberleyrobx said:


> TBH i am really stressing out about money, especially now that its only 3 weeks to christmas! money has mysteriously disappeared from my bank account so we're going to the bank today to see what thats about... i hope its just a misunderstanding and not something serious like fraud!

Uh-oh! I hope you get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I can not deal with this debt any more! :cry:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm also stressing about money.. we've just got a house so all our savings gone, a ton of legal fees to pay plus we need to kit the whole house out with everything so are buying furniture etc. at the minute, we've also just had to pay off my OH's credit card AND my driving test is in four weeks and I'm not ready so having to pay for tons of lessons each week which aren't cheap! Oh yeah and it's Christmas and haven't even started shopping! I have no idea how we're going to afford all of that :/


----------



## lola_90

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I can not deal with this debt any more! :cry:

:hugs: how much do you owe hun? x


----------



## ClairAye

Not much to housing, about £400 to a loan company (we were going to be able to pay back but OH didn't get the money) council for my old accommodation which is around £300.. Ugh! :/ x


----------



## Emma11511

ClairAye said:


> Not much to housing, about £400 to a loan company (we were going to be able to pay back but OH didn't get the money) council for my old accommodation which is around £300.. Ugh! :/ x

We got a £2,000 loan just before Julian was born to get last minute bits for him, pay off some rent etc. We've already paid 5 installments (pretty big ones!), but because of the interest rate, we still owe £3,500! We haven't even started to pay off the actual amount yet, and we physically can't afford to pay higher payments. So stressful.


----------



## ClairAye

Ugh hope you can sort it out soon! Can't wait for Christmas etc to end tbh! Need to start paying this off! x


----------



## lola_90

Emma11511 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Not much to housing, about £400 to a loan company (we were going to be able to pay back but OH didn't get the money) council for my old accommodation which is around £300.. Ugh! :/ x
> 
> We got a £2,000 loan just before Julian was born to get last minute bits for him, pay off some rent etc. We've already paid 5 installments (pretty big ones!), but because of the interest rate, we still owe £3,500! We haven't even started to pay off the actual amount yet, and we physically can't afford to pay higher payments. So stressful.Click to expand...

:hugs: that interest is ridiculous!

I'm sorry ladies, money worries are shit, especially with xmas around the corner and i still haven't bought any presents yet!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

ClairAye said:


> Not much to housing, about £400 to a loan company (we were going to be able to pay back but OH didn't get the money) council for my old accommodation which is around £300.. Ugh! :/ x

Don't worry too much hun that's not a massive amount of debt at all in the grand scheme of things, most people have much more than that! If you sit down and write a budget out for the next couple of months, you'll probably find you'll be able to pay off all of no problem and be debt-free. My OH had nearly £2000 on a credit that I wanted gone, so I wrote down a strict budget for everything we needed and we managed to pay it off within a few months. xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i felt like i was about to blow up and go on a rampage this morning! but after OH took our daughter out and they ARE still out, i have calmed down a lot today and i am at peace for now. it feels great to have time to myself to 'blow some steam' and calm down, even got all my housework done in the process! felt depressed, stressed and frustrated yesterday and today i feel at peace, calm and 'happy.' amazing what a few hours to yourself can do!


----------



## LeahLou

tbh I might be pregnant again...
I have an IUD too..


----------



## MacyClara

I'm so stressed right now. Mila and I are moving back in with my family until new years and my car just died and she has an ear infection so we're both tired and cranky and I just want my husband home.


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, I have a toddler! The past week or so she's been walking all round the room! Where's my little newborn gone?


----------



## littlemommy

LeahLou said:


> tbh I might be pregnant again...
> I have an IUD too..

What iud? And what symptoms? Cause I have the mirena and my OH thinks I might be pregnant again...I could be but I'm in denial so I still say no ha


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I want to move! I have no friends here :nope: I'll miss my family so much but can't stay here :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I wish I didnt have to 'force' OH to cwtch with me and I wish Christmas would hurry up!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i am really contemplating another baby straight after i have our boy. If he were another girl, i'd be quite happy with the two. although because we already have a girl and soon to be a little boy, i feel a little guilty that i should give one of them a 'lifetime friend' if anyone knows what i mean? a sister is a girls best friend, and a brother is a boys best friend. but a sister and a brother clash, i feel like i should give one of them a best friend. although as much as i do want another baby after this one, we just afford three children right now and that breaks my heart otherwise i'd have as many as i could cope with:( x


----------



## LeahLou

littlemommy said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> tbh I might be pregnant again...
> I have an IUD too..
> 
> What iud? And what symptoms? Cause I have the mirena and my OH thinks I might be pregnant again...I could be but I'm in denial so I still say no haClick to expand...

I have the mirena. I got SUPER nauseous like with Emilia, my boobs are sore, and I'm tired.. I got a positive test this morning....


----------



## bumblebeexo

LeahLou said:


> I have the mirena. I got SUPER nauseous like with Emilia, my boobs are sore, and I'm tired.. I got a positive test this morning....

Congratulations! (If it's what you were wanting!)
x


----------



## ClairAye

LeahLou said:


> littlemommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> tbh I might be pregnant again...
> I have an IUD too..
> 
> What iud? And what symptoms? Cause I have the mirena and my OH thinks I might be pregnant again...I could be but I'm in denial so I still say no haClick to expand...
> 
> I have the mirena. I got SUPER nauseous like with Emilia, my boobs are sore, and I'm tired.. I got a positive test this morning....Click to expand...

Congratulations :) (again, if that's the result you were looking for) x


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tbh, I'm single again and I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it. Part of me is angry and heartbroken and the other part of me is happy and relieved. :wacko:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I hate being so skint, wish I either stayed at home or when back to work. :(


----------



## littlemommy

That's how iv been feeling. How long have you had it? I got it the end of september. Now I'm nervous... congrats tho


----------



## LeahLou

ClairAye said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> tbh I might be pregnant again...
> I have an IUD too..
> 
> What iud? And what symptoms? Cause I have the mirena and my OH thinks I might be pregnant again...I could be but I'm in denial so I still say no haClick to expand...
> 
> I have the mirena. I got SUPER nauseous like with Emilia, my boobs are sore, and I'm tired.. I got a positive test this morning....Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations :) (again, if that's the result you were looking for) xClick to expand...

Went to the doctor this morning and I'm either really early in my pregnancy or miscarrying :(

Stupid IUD.


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm so sad. i get so excited when i get my period :dohh:


----------



## KatVM

fl00b said:


> tbh i'm so sad. i get so excited when i get my period :dohh:

I'm the exact same way!


----------



## KatVM

Tbh I tried jake on a tsp of rice cereal today, he was extremely excited to try it but still has to strong of a tongue reflex so looks like we're waiting a bit longer :)


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I can't wait till me and my OH get our own house, we are living with my Mam atm and even though it is great having her here to help out I really just want our own wee family home just me, Sean and Kian :) hopefully we won't be on the waiting list for too long!


----------



## lola_90

Need to start my xmas shopping!!!! Can't be bothered though! not feeling festive at all this year!


----------



## littlemommy

Tbh I'm excited its Aubriis first Christmas but I just want the major holidays to be over with:( soo stressed right now...


----------



## Rhio92

I really really really want snow!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I'm so proud of my wee boy he now weighs 13.8 pounds and even though he a little bit small for his age he is well ahead of himself according to the midwife :) she was saying some of the things he is doing or what 5 to six months old just start learning and he's only 15 weeks! So proud of ky clever wee baba :D <3


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh Jason is army crawling! :D He's trying to hard to properly crawl but this is great! :)


----------



## fl00b

WE HAVE A TOOTH!!! :happydance:
well kind of, it's just poking through atm :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh my OH is going out in town tomorrow night and I HATE it when he does, I always get all insecure and upset and paranoid :( I am really dreading tomorrow night cause I'm just going to be laying there awake wondering what he's up to. I'm such a hypocrite cause I happily go off into town now and then but then when he does I hate it so much, ugh never used to be like this pre-pregnancy :( 




lola_90 said:


> Need to start my xmas shopping!!!! Can't be bothered though! not feeling festive at all this year!

Haha I just did the whole lot on the internet in less than an hour! There's still wrapping paper laying around from last year so I can just relax and wait for it to turn up now! I hate going to the shops when it's so cold and busy.


----------



## littlemommy

TBH: im not losing anymore weight once i stopped breastfeeding:( Im eating good, and workout at least 2 times a week when i can but i still am 142lbs..i got to get back to my 110lbs...feels like its never gonna happen:(




tinkerbelle93 said:


> Tbh my OH is going out in town tomorrow night and I HATE it when he does, I always get all insecure and upset and paranoid :( I am really dreading tomorrow night cause I'm just going to be laying there awake wondering what he's up to. I'm such a hypocrite cause I happily go off into town now and then but then when he does I hate it so much, ugh never used to be like this pre-pregnancy :(
> 
> I feel the same way. Whenever my OH goes out and im home with LO, I get so paranoid...i trust him beyond anything and know he would never do anything, but as soon as hes gone i wonder what hes doing. I think its because im so insecure with how i look post pregnancy... :/


----------



## tinkerbelle93

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Tbh my OH is going out in town tomorrow night and I HATE it when he does, I always get all insecure and upset and paranoid :( I am really dreading tomorrow night cause I'm just going to be laying there awake wondering what he's up to. I'm such a hypocrite cause I happily go off into town now and then but then when he does I hate it so much, ugh never used to be like this pre-pregnancy :(
> 
> I feel the same way. Whenever my OH goes out and im home with LO, I get so paranoid...i trust him beyond anything and know he would never do anything, but as soon as hes gone i wonder what hes doing. I think its because im so insecure with how i look post pregnancy... :/

I do trust my OH and know he wouldn't cheat but I hate the thought of girls coming up to him and trying it on, or him having a little flirt. Where I live town is always heaving with girls in tiny dresses and high heels on Saturday nights and obviously he's a bloke so he's gonna be looking. I never used to mind but since I've had a baby now and my body isn't what it used to be I do :( There's also always loads of people our age out and you always bump into people you know and I always get paranoid he'll bump into an ex and have a cosy catch-up. I know it all sounds stupid but I'm not going to stop worrying! xx


----------



## KatVM

Tbh one in every two diapers I put on my baby leaks and gets pee all over his outfit! The weight on the diapers is 15 pounds and he is 13.9! Getting really annoyed I have over a 100 left in this Box.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh :(


----------



## MacyClara

I'm so freaking tired. Mila is being a pain because of her allergies and neither of us is sleeping.


----------



## lola_90

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Tbh my OH is going out in town tomorrow night and I HATE it when he does, I always get all insecure and upset and paranoid :( I am really dreading tomorrow night cause I'm just going to be laying there awake wondering what he's up to. I'm such a hypocrite cause I happily go off into town now and then but then when he does I hate it so much, ugh never used to be like this pre-pregnancy :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> Need to start my xmas shopping!!!! Can't be bothered though! not feeling festive at all this year!
> 
> Haha I just did the whole lot on the internet in less than an hour! There's still wrapping paper laying around from last year so I can just relax and wait for it to turn up now! I hate going to the shops when it's so cold and busy.Click to expand...

I did mine online today aswell! only ordered from two different places so just got to wait now! glad that is over with!


----------



## we can't wait

I have SO much Christmas shopping to do... I've literally only bought like two things. :blush:


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I am so excited for Christmas :D


----------



## we can't wait

mayb_baby said:


> TBH I am so excited for Christmas :D

Me, too... despite my procrastination.
Have you gotten all of your shopping finished?


----------



## mayb_baby

Yup just have to collect my ordered food on Christmas Eve :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I feel like such a bad Mum :cry: just as I was putting Kian down on the changing mat he just went all ridged all of a sudden and jumped out of my hands and bumped the verry back of his head on the floor :( he only fell a little bit and the rest of his head got cushioned by the edge of the mat but he got a fright and burst out crying and so did I :cry: I feel like such a terrible mum I should have had a better hold of him especially since I know how wriggley he can be , I feel awful! :cry:


----------



## Rhio92

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I feel like such a bad Mum :cry: just as I was putting Kian down on the changing mat he just went all ridged all of a sudden and jumped out of my hands and bumped the verry back of his head on the floor :( he only fell a little bit and the rest of his head got cushioned by the edge of the mat but he got a fright and burst out crying and so did I :cry: I feel like such a terrible mum I should have had a better hold of him especially since I know how wriggley he can be , I feel awful! :cry:

:hugs: Don't worry! You're not a bad mum, honest. Bet we've all got experience of something like this :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs: Yeah we have all had incidents like this love, it's not your fault these things just happen and don't I know it.
When Michael was 6 months old I was leaving the hospital and I stood on an island in the road which had a covered manhole, I stood on it (sealed metal manhole) and it fell through. Michael was in my arms and I rent into the waist ripping toenails (summer so I had sandals and shorts) and shin skin and knees off, Michael was 2 inches off a lorry and his head hit the hard gravel. He escaped with a bad knock but I felt awful as, as soon as I fell he went flying. After he would cling to me and didn't want me lifting him for like a week.
I'm guessing there will be more knocks as they get bigger, hope your OK love :)


----------



## MacyClara

:hugs:

When Mila was 4 months old I put her in her bumbo on the table for a second while I got something out of the microwave and she rocked herself forwards and fell off of the table onto the floor and needed stitches. I felt terrible. Accidents happen hun and as far as they go yours wasn't terrible.


----------



## ClairAye

Don't feel bad! :hugs: Jason fell off our bed :/

Tbh I'm so stressed toady :cry: All Jason is doing is screaming and throwing tantrums because he crawls and gets into stuff he's not allowed :( I can feel his first tooth coming through more and more too so just want it to cut already! :( Blegh :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH I am applying to go back to college in January for the August start and I cannot wait! although with a 2 year old and a six moth old plus course work, I hope to god that I can cope! x


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh Im starting to feel Christmay, slowly :haha: I just want it to hurry up already!


----------



## littlemommy

Tbh we just spent 170$ on christmas pictures....which was money we didn't really have:\ the catalog said 55$ photoshoot....they got us big time:(


----------



## Emma11511

littlemommy said:


> Tbh we just spent 170$ on christmas pictures....which was money we didn't really have:\ the catalog said 55$ photoshoot....they got us big time:(

I'd have refused to pay! Can you complain over false advertising?


----------



## aidensxmomma

TBH, I just want December to be over already. It's already been a rough month and it's only going to get worse. Seraphina's first birthday is coming up and I'm not looking forward to it at all. :nope:


----------



## littlemommy

Emma11511 said:


> littlemommy said:
> 
> 
> Tbh we just spent 170$ on christmas pictures....which was money we didn't really have:\ the catalog said 55$ photoshoot....they got us big time:(
> 
> I'd have refused to pay! Can you complain over false advertising?Click to expand...

We go back on the 21st to get them I'm going to bring the catalog with me and ask to talk to their manager I think


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH OH and i got paid yesterday and i am desperately trying NOT to pay for everything in my amazon basket until AT LEAST monday, but its really difficult not to just do it! if i pay for them now, i'll end up spending the rest of our money or other crap other than xmas presents which we wont need and end up leaving us skint for the next two weeks, so im trying to hold off as long as i possibly can! the temptation is terrible:( x


----------



## smatheson

TBH- two shootings this week occured in the US :cry: One on Tuesday at a shopping mall killing two and wounding one (could have been way worse but the suspects gun jammed). And then today one at an elementary school :cry: killing 18 children and 9 adults :cry: Feel so bad for the parents and for those poor innocent children :cry: How can someone be so cruel:nope:

Its pretty sad you cant even feel safe sending your children to school :nope:


----------



## Emma11511

^ Saw that on the news. OH and I were just saying, I have no idea what could possess someone to do that? Innocent people getting hurt is bad enough, but children? Must have been wrong in the head for a looong time. I was bathing Julian and getting him ready for bed earlier, and thought about it. Just looking in his eyes wondering how anyone could ever hurt babies/children like him. Urgh. Really gets me going.


----------



## KatVM

smatheson said:


> TBH- two shootings this week occured in the US :cry: One on Tuesday at a shopping mall killing two and wounding one (could have been way worse but the suspects gun jammed). And then today one at an elementary school :cry: killing 18 children and 9 adults :cry: Feel so bad for the parents and for those poor innocent children :cry: How can someone be so cruel:nope:
> 
> Its pretty sad you cant even feel safe sending your children to school :nope:

I believe it was 20 children and 7 adults, made me cry so much. Poor little ones and parents


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i keep having these horrible dreams that im going to give birth prematurely and its worrying me sick:( last night i dreamt that OH and i had woken up in the morning and i was still only 28 weeks gone and i could see his leg sticking out my vagina! so then OH sort of pulled him out while i pushed but thankfully he was alright, it was the weirdest thing ever! i think i keep having these dreams because i keep worrying about the birth:/ x


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I worry about Alice sometimes. I often think I'm not doing enough with her and that shes not going to develop. I feel like I'm doing a bad job.


----------



## KatVM

Tbh I'm so overwhelmed I just want to cry.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i am in the worst mood ever. and to make it worse, my whole body is aching and i've barely done anything today. i went to the shop and we went to OH's parents house for dinner. I am knackered and exhausted, my feet are swollen and throbbing. my back is aching something awful and my eyes are heavy but i know that i cant get to sleep that easily. 'sigh'


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I'm really getting to end of my tether with OH. I can't take much more. I'm literally on the verge of ending it.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I hate being skint and in debt to people.. I have no idea what to do :cry:


----------



## Harli

Tbh, I should be all happy & cheery for the holidays, but feel so very down right now. Have to keep things cheery for my family though, so time to throw these feelings aside the best I can. :nope:


----------



## lola_90

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I hate being skint and in debt to people.. I have no idea what to do :cry:

:hugs: can you try and speak to one of those debt agencies were they contact the people you owe money to to start paying back a small monthly amount?

:flower:


----------



## littlemommy

Tbh. My daughter let me sleep until 830am!!! But oddly enough I'm more tired today then I am when she wakes up at 7am?


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I am so happy right now, my little man is so clever he is now forming really good sentences and just seems soo grown up :cloud9:


----------



## KatVM

Tbh I have only seen OH 8 hours in the last month and his car broke down halfway here. Gonna be another week if I'm lucky. :( feeling so stressed and really needed a break


----------



## ClairAye

lola_90 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I hate being skint and in debt to people.. I have no idea what to do :cry:
> 
> :hugs: can you try and speak to one of those debt agencies were they contact the people you owe money to to start paying back a small monthly amount?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

No cause I only owe around £300 :(


----------



## Emma11511

Are you on benefits Clair? You're entitled to pay a minimum payment if you are- think it's £1 a week or something x


----------



## ClairAye

No :/
We might have to go back on them soon (OH's contract runs out) though so I'll see! x


----------



## MacyClara

DH comes home tomorrow! I'm so so so excited to see him.


----------



## KatVM

mayb_baby said:


> TBH I am so happy right now, my little man is so clever he is now forming really good sentences and just seems soo grown up :cloud9:

That's great he is already forming sentence! I have seen your pictures on Instagram! He is so cute


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I found out I'm pregnant again. I'm so screwed....panicking in my corner now :(


----------



## fl00b

Miss_Quirky said:


> I found out I'm pregnant again. I'm so screwed....panicking in my corner now :(

awww big hugs hun! :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

Tayo now weight 15lbs 6oz! And is nearly outgrowing his 3-6 clothes!!!

AND I HAVE A NEXT ACCOUNT!!! Woops!


----------



## Emma11511

lola_90 said:


> Tayo now weight 15lbs 6oz! And is nearly outgrowing his 3-6 clothes!!!
> 
> AND I HAVE A NEXT ACCOUNT!!! Woops!

How do you get a Next account?


----------



## lola_90

I got it automatically, not really sure tbh, just ordered the stuff i wanted then it said because of i am a next account holder i dont have to pay until after i have decided i want to keep the items and then have 32 days to pay off without any interest.

It said a few lines down that i could pay now but wouldn't get free returns or vip access to the sales

Whenever i order from there thats the same message i get but normally i just pay it all off, but last night i didn't as hoping to get some sales bargains!

Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH, I think we've got a fussy eater on our hands, hope she grows out of this and eats more of the things we give her!


----------



## Emma11511

Thanks Lola :) I signed up to Next but thought it was strange that it didn't ask for any details, so I wasn't sure how they could set up credit accounts! xx


----------



## katrina1987

TBH I have a few habbits and one being I have to have the house clean and spotless downstairs if were expecting anyone and that even means like the man to fix our fence or if anglia water knock on off chance. I cnt stand it not done, im finding it very hard keeping up with the standards i like being pregnanct with the twins and looking after both sons, i feel really defeated when I have managed it all


----------



## lola_90

Wish my next parcel hurried the fuck up!!!! Need it to be here before my fiance goes home otherwise he will go mental at me buying him more clothes! Just bought him a penguin jumper this morning! There is no stopping me!!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

TBH I can't believe how close Christmas is! Doesn't even feel like it because it's come around so quickly this year.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh it just hit me that I'm pregnant again. And. I'm. Freaking out!


----------



## x Mrs.H x

Admin edit - Forum rules:
Teen parenting is for PARENTING related discussions ONLY and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive or waiting to try.


----------



## MacyClara

I definitely see two pink lines. Not sure if that's what you're looking for though.


----------



## kaylacrouch93

tbh- i love my lil man to death but i will be so glad when he sleeps more than 2 hours at a time at night


----------



## MacyClara

^^ Oh God.... EVERYBODY loves their baby even more when they sleep through the night.


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh kaiden has a casting call for huggies!


----------



## KatVM

ashleypauline said:


> tbh kaiden has a casting call for huggies!

So cute :) good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## KatVM

kaylacrouch93 said:


> tbh- i love my lil man to death but i will be so glad when he sleeps more than 2 hours at a time at night

My lo is still doing this! Drives me crazy but he usually only has milk for 10 minutes and falls back to sleep. It definitely gets easier :)


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I can't believe Christmas is tomorrow! Seems like it's come too soon.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i am just in the best mood ever! Bring on Christmas and bring on 2013! :happydance:


----------



## lola_90

Lol! Me and my oh went to the next sale this morning and spent £269 on our little man!!!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBh it is Boxing Day here and I am so glad we took the decorations down and the tree and made room for emilys new toys and out with the old, feel fantastic! x


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh my mum is singing that 'I wanna know what love is' and it is so painful!!

Tbh I loved our first Christmas as a family! :) <3


----------



## devon_91x

Tbh I was convinced that Darcey would be sttn by now, I'm sooo tired, I don't think she's ever going to :(


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I cannot wait to get my wisdom teeth out :(
Hate taking heavy pain killers


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I cba with new years eve this year with the party's and the drinking and hugging everyone at the bells, all I want to do is have a cosy night in with Sean and Kian and have a cuddle in bed watching movies! God I sound so old!! :haha:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i am so excited to see what 2013 has in store for me, i can imagine a lot of stress although also a lot of happiness what with two babies to keep me busy all day! x


----------



## littlemommy

Tbh this mirena is giving me such bad cramps...it seriously feels like the beginning of my labor:( and to top it off my back is killing me so bad I can barely walk:( nothing helps...how am I supposed to take care of my baby:( I feel helpless...


----------



## ashleypauline

tbh i am really confusedd


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I feel so unwell its been slowly coming over me since just before Christmas just feeling really sensitive to light and shivery and sensitive to touch I didn't bother going to the doctor because I thought it wad just a cold and would go away but deffo know its not just a cold now, I know tmi but I had a fever last night and was sweating so much I soaked through my jammies and got the bloody covers wet too! And I've been spewing up blood too which is kinda worrying :S and my throat is aching now I can hardly swallow anything which means I haven't eaten anything todayiwith iis making me feel even weaker! :dohh: I hope Kian doesn't get whatever I've got!! And to make things worse o don't think the docs ate open till the day after tomorrow! :cry: 

Has anyone else's immune system been crappy since giving birth??? 
Because since having Kian I've been catching every cold and bug about! Just got rid of one not so long ago now feel even worse this time :(


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh the weight loss starts tomorrow! I MUST keep it up this time!!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Due aug 21.


----------



## Emma11511

tbh I just ordered my new Mei Tai! Actually well excited!


----------



## devon_91x

Tbh i have been really unwell the past few days. Im like, so tired, alot more than usual and i feel so sick and have the worst headaches but im finding it so hard to actually fall asleep, and i keep getting bad cramps. Just been sitting here thinking it and now realised i cant actually remember when i last had a period :o They have only just gone back to being regular since having LO and i cant remember when im due, but im sure i normally have one towards the end of the month and i deffo didnt have one at the end of december. I'm pooing myself now. Someone reassure me..


----------



## Rhio92

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Due aug 21.

Congratulations! How's mikah? How old is he now? x


----------



## Emma11511

devon_91x said:


> Tbh i have been really unwell the past few days. Im like, so tired, alot more than usual and i feel so sick and have the worst headaches but im finding it so hard to actually fall asleep, and i keep getting bad cramps. Just been sitting here thinking it and now realised i cant actually remember when i last had a period :o They have only just gone back to being regular since having LO and i cant remember when im due, but im sure i normally have one towards the end of the month and i deffo didnt have one at the end of december. I'm pooing myself now. Someone reassure me..

You'll be okay! Test though, just in case. I'm in the same situation too! Meant to be having my coil fitted on the 16th, so going to test at the end of next week. Good luck :flow:


----------



## devon_91x

Thanks :) I'm in bed really ill I've been throwing up all evening, my mums had to take LO home with her and I miss her so much :( I reckon it's a flu bug but I will test next week if I still don't have my period!


----------



## Emma11511

Your periods will probably be all over the place for a little while yet anyway. When my hairdresser had her youngest, her period didn't go back to normal for 3 years :| She kept thinking she was pregnant, but nope, baby messed her body up!


----------



## Emma11511

And I haven't had one yet, so no idea when I'm due :haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Rhio92 said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> Due aug 21.
> 
> Congratulations! How's mikah? How old is he now? xClick to expand...

He will be two next month x


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I just bought a 60 pound juicer.... :dohh: It better be bloody worth it and help me loose some weight! :haha:


----------



## lola_90

Sarah - my little one has the same zebra outfit!

Check out jason vale recipes for juicing. I have one and the best thing you can make is this smoothie.

Juice 1/4 pineapple
2 golden delicious apples
Half a peeled lime
1/3 cucumber
Then blend with a small avacodo

Literally the best thing ever tastes so good.

He has a 7 day juice detox that I have done before and your skin goes amazing and you have so much energy.

I am going to start replacing one meal a day with that smoothie, just need to decide when!


----------



## Sarah1508

Aww its so cute isn't it!? Love it! :haha: 
Oohh thanks for that il have a look  x


----------



## devon_91x

Tbhi have my period! Thank GOD!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh Jason is growing up waaaay too fast :sad1:


----------



## bumblebeexo

ClairAye said:


> Tbh Jason is growing up waaaay too fast :sad1:

You'll just have to have another then! :winkwink: x


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh that's Kians second tooth cut now when his first one just cut last week! My clever wee boy :D , no wonder he's been so grumpy lately though poor baby <3


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I want a romantic night with OH


----------



## devon_91x

mayb_baby said:


> Tbh I want a romantic night with OH

Not long until Valentines! :happydance:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh when we lay Kian on his tummy on the bed this morning he started trying his hardest to crawl but was moving both legs at the same time so his bum would end up in the air so he was just kind of doing the worm across the bed! :haha: such a clever wee boy but so silly at the same time! Haha


----------



## littlemommy

Tbh the weather sucks where I live and its making me feeel upset:\


----------



## ClairAye

bumblebeexo said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh Jason is growing up waaaay too fast :sad1:
> 
> You'll just have to have another then! :winkwink: xClick to expand...

Haha it's mental I'm NOT BROODY :wacko: Wth haha! x


----------



## o.o

tbh someone found my iPod i lost a few days ago and hacked my instagram account :growlmad:


----------



## Harli

Tbh, I really just want to move, and more so have out own home. Renting here has become a drag, because the couple I actually enjoyed moved out, and now we have the crabby old lady & some literal pervert living below us. He actually tried to put a move on me, and made some nasty comment about my breasts.


----------



## KatVM

Tbh I really miss my OH he has been gone a week already and won't be back for two more weeks :( I'm really gonna hate this 21 days on 7 day off job!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Tbh I'm terrified of genetic testing. I am worried there is something seriously wrong :(


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I need to get back on to healthy eating


----------



## 060509.x

TBH, I miss using this forum! :haha:


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, ASDA makes me sick. I bought some Lean Minced Beef a couple of days ago, and it was in date until the 8th. I used half the other day and wrapped the rest in clingfilm and put it in an AIRTIGHT container in the fridge. Just went to cook lasagne and it was completely brown! It smelt so bad it made me heave. There's no way it went off through any fault of ours. So now we're having to spend the last of our money on a takeaway! (we get paid Friday). NOT impressed! :sick:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh Emma, I can't believe Julian is 6 months old!


----------



## Emma11511

Haha, tell me about it! Jason is getting so big too!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I've just realized that I haven't had a period in I dunno how long :S , hopefully i'm just being paranoid because when I fell pregnant with Kian I was actually on the pill! :dohh: but thing is I haven't been taking my pill because I missed quite a few days and then thought it would be best to wait till the first day of my next period to start again because I've been told to do that before, but we have been using condoms and none have split so I dunno It just feels like forever since my last period, please God let me get it tomorrow or I will start worrying myself sick! So not eady for another wee terror! 
:haha: even though my oh wants another baby already :doh: crazy man! , wish me luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Emma, Teagan and Julian were born just a day apart! It seems like just a few days ago we were both pregnant!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i cannot believe i will be holding a little boy at the end of this month and i cant believe emily is a year and a half already! she will be two years old in no time! time is flying by and i just want it to stop for a while (after i give birth, of course, god who would want to be pregnant for more than 9 months?!)


----------



## Emma11511

bumblebeexo said:


> Emma, Teagan and Julian were born just a day apart! It seems like just a few days ago we were both pregnant!!

I know! I wish time would just stop so I can have my baby back!


----------



## ClairAye

I know Emma it's crazy!

Tbh life is unfair and full of bitches :thumbup:


----------



## Anaconda

TBH I can't believe how big my girl is getting!!! I love it :) Seeing her hit those milestone makes me the happiest mommy ever!! 

TBH I miss being pregnant. I had such an amazing pregnancy! Seriously, I would do being induced and labor pains all over again! 

TBH I think this might be the month, but who knows... pregnancy test here I come!


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

Tbh, I've become even lazier than I was before LO was born. I hate going out or getting ready ! We only leave the house if we have to ! (which is most days lately :nope: ) ​


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I hate to say it but I feel so unhappy sometimes. I really appreciate everything and hate that I feel this way as I know people are worse off than me!


----------



## littlemommy

Tbh: iv been working my butt of like crazy about 2hours or more ADAY! Of excerise and I eat healthy yet iv only lost 10lbs in a month...I guess all together since birth its been 40lbs. So its not to bad but I just don't see a difference and I want this weight gone:(


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm back! :hi:
missed it so much here, been so busy so haven't had time to come on :)
really looking forward to chatting to you new girls :D x


----------



## sandra063

some times the best solution is just to let them do what they want


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I am gutted that the house we saw yesterday has been taken so soon, even though he said we had first choice. I guess it could be for the best, who knows we could end up somewhere much better.


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh I am dreading OHs grannies funeral tomorrow :cry:


----------



## devon_91x

Tbh I'm getting beyond breaking point with the in laws..


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, Devon, were you watching This Morning when you took your avatar picture?


----------



## katrkels11

Tbh, I don't know how much more of OH's shit I can handle :(


----------



## KatVM

Tbh OH will be home Friday after 24 days away :( I really miss him and could use some me time :)


----------



## ClairAye

KatVM said:


> Tbh OH will be home Friday after 24 days away :( I really miss him and could use some me time :)

Enjoy him being back! My OH is away for another 20 days doing training :(


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I can't believe Kian will be six months old tomorrow, where has the time gone! He will be one before I know it! :cry: :haha: oh and his first top tooth cut yesterday!! So he now has 3 altogether :happydance:


----------



## KatVM

ClairAye said:


> KatVM said:
> 
> 
> Tbh OH will be home Friday after 24 days away :( I really miss him and could use some me time :)
> 
> Enjoy him being back! My OH is away for another 20 days doing training :(Click to expand...

It really sucks, he is working 24 days on and 7 days off now, we get barely anytime together and it seems like he is missing so much of jakes life.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I feel happy,effortlessly today. Hope it isn't ruined.


----------



## devon_91x

Emma11511 said:


> Tbh, Devon, were you watching This Morning when you took your avatar picture?

Yes I was lol! Watch it every morning haha


----------



## tinkerbelle93

devon_91x said:


> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, Devon, were you watching This Morning when you took your avatar picture?
> 
> Yes I was lol! Watch it every morning hahaClick to expand...

Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one who watches Daytime TV, sometimes I manage to watch JK, This Morning AND Loose Women all in one day, I'm so unproductive! xx


----------



## devon_91x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> devon_91x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, Devon, were you watching This Morning when you took your avatar picture?
> 
> Yes I was lol! Watch it every morning hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one who watches Daytime TV, sometimes I manage to watch JK, This Morning AND Loose Women all in one day, I'm so unproductive! xxClick to expand...

Me too!! Phil and Holly are the highlight of my day! Ruth and Eamonn are a bit boring hahahaha :haha: :blush:


----------



## Emma11511

devon_91x said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devon_91x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, Devon, were you watching This Morning when you took your avatar picture?
> 
> Yes I was lol! Watch it every morning hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one who watches Daytime TV, sometimes I manage to watch JK, This Morning AND Loose Women all in one day, I'm so unproductive! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too!! Phil and Holly are the highlight of my day! Ruth and Eamonn are a bit boring hahahaha :haha: :blush:Click to expand...

we watch JK ( new episodes start Monday ;) ) and usually this morning's on in the background. Eamon is OHs man crush :haha:


----------



## KatVM

tbh Jake started crawling today!!! Such a proud mommy moment :)


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh, I feel like life is moving too fast, and I'm not caught up. Like I'm drifting slowly and life is speeding.


----------



## Sarah1508

Yey Kians fourth tooth just cut! :happydance:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I held a 10 week old today, and it's made me a little sad, I can't remember Alice being that small anymore. So don't want her to turn 1! Wish they'd stay smaller for longer.


----------



## KatVM

Sarah1508 said:


> Yey Kians fourth tooth just cut! :happydance:

wow 4 already?!! how is he taking teething?


----------



## Sarah1508

KatVM said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Yey Kians fourth tooth just cut! :happydance:
> 
> wow 4 already?!! how is he taking teething?Click to expand...

Yep so proud of my wee baba :D overall he's been pretty good tbh, apart from the odd bad night but that's nothing a cuddle from mummy and daddy cant cure :) and when he gets grumpy because of it I just play with him to take his mind off it or give him Sophie the giraffe! He loves chewing on that thing! Haha


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I don't think I will sleep tonight, just back from watching mama in the cinema with sean, I was squeezing his had so tight even more then I did when I was in labour! :haha: I've been trying to get Kian to say mama now for ages because all he says all day is dadadada but now after that film I think I'll wait a while before I try to get him to say mama :S :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I want everyone home. I'm so sick of being alone and I want my mum back :(

Also... Tbh, I think we're going to have a walker verrrryy soon! :happydance:


----------



## katrkels11

tbh, the lack of friends and loneliness is overwhelming at times :(


----------



## ClairAye

katrkels11 said:


> tbh, the lack of friends and loneliness is overwhelming at times :(

:hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I want everyone home. I'm so sick of being alone and I want my mum back :(
> 
> Also... Tbh, I think we're going to have a walker verrrryy soon! :happydance:

:hugs:

TBH, I think we're also going to have a walker soon.. I am not as excited as you seem though :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

:haha:
I am but I'm dreading it! I think I'm so excited because of how young he is :dohh:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i am so bloody tired my 8 day old son kept me awake all night and the wee bugger has been sleeping all day long! i papped my girl on her granny for the day so that my OH could look after nathan and i could bugger off to bed for a few hours... i lay awake trying to sleep for THREE HOURS and every time i started dozing off OH kept coming in to ask something! i never did get to sleep, and i feel awful that i papped my girl on my mother for the day and i didnt even get doing what i said i was going to do :-( xx


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I cannot believe apples extortionate replacement price even after buying protection plan :(


----------



## Sarah1508

This may be a funny one but tbh I'd love to experience labour again lol not that I want another baby just now because I don't ( waiting a couple of more years for that) but someone I know from school is due anytime now and tbh I'm pretty jealous! :haha: please tell me it's not just me that feels this way!? :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, I think we're going to try for another baby at the end of the year :) I actually miss being pregnant- apart from my six week labour!- I miss my actual labour and I miss having a tiny baby! Eek!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh, Emma, I'm insanely jealous of you :rofl:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sarah1508 said:


> This may be a funny one but tbh I'd love to experience labour again lol not that I want another baby just now because I don't ( waiting a couple of more years for that) but someone I know from school is due anytime now and tbh I'm pretty jealous! :haha: please tell me it's not just me that feels this way!? :dohh: :haha:

Haha no I'm this way too! I get insanely jealous when other people announce they're pregnant.. since I had Oliver soo many people have including my SIL, my best friend, another one of my friends and so many more it's unreal! I miss being pregnant soo badly. xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Although I have to say I don't miss the sleep deprivation and 2-hourly feeds every night! I love having a full nights sleep now. I think that we forget the bad bits. xx


----------



## KatVM

tbh I am going to try to go to my first baby and mommy play group tomorrow afternoon. I am so nervous and always so shy, I hope it goes over good as it happens everyday and would get me out of the house lots with Jake :)


----------



## jrwifey18

tbh i didnt know if i would love my baby at first or how id feel now she is the best part of my life


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh I cannot deal with these SPOTS!!!!


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh I wish my hips would go back to somewhere near pre-pregnancy size :(


----------



## KatVM

Emma11511 said:


> Tbh I wish my hips would go back to somewhere near pre-pregnancy size :(


Me too! They seem huge now :( cant fit into my size 3 pants anymore



jrwifey18 said:


> tbh i didnt know if i would love my baby at first or how id feel now she is the best part of my life

Isn't it amazing how much they can change your life and make it amazing :)


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I just want my baby back to her usual self! :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I went with my best friend to her 12-week scan this morning as the dad couldn't get it off work and I'm now even more broody! It was so weird being back where I had all of Oliver's scans.. and seeing my friend's total shock at the little moving baby appearing on the screen really bought it all back, I nearly cried. I just can't wait to do it all over again!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I just can't get along with my older sister anymore! There's so much I don't even know where to begin! I feel awfull saying it but I really don't like her :growlmad:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I am so fucking furious about so many things right now I don't even know where to start! :cry:


----------



## KatVM

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I am so fucking furious about so many things right now I don't even know where to start! :cry:

Whats going on hun? feel free to message me


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I shouldnt be a mother. I can't even call NHS direct. I panicked as soon as someone answered and hung up after 30 minutes of waiting for someone. I have so many issues, wish I could fix them.


----------



## ClairAye

060509.x said:


> Tbh I shouldnt be a mother. I can't even call NHS direct. I panicked as soon as someone answered and hung up after 30 minutes of waiting for someone. I have so many issues, wish I could fix them.

:hugs:
I don't know what's going on, but I love you, Trish! <3


----------



## ClairAye

.


----------



## Emma11511

Tbh, FUCK OFF YOU STUPID PHANTOM PREGNANCY SYMPTOMS!


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I shouldnt be a mother. I can't even call NHS direct. I panicked as soon as someone answered and hung up after 30 minutes of waiting for someone. I have so many issues, wish I could fix them.
> 
> :hugs:
> I don't know what's going on, but I love you, Trish! <3Click to expand...

Clair <3 

Alice has had viral gastroenteritis this past week. I tried calling NHS direct for advice because she come out in a rash but I'm really bad on phones, aswell has having social anxiety and other stupid issues so when someone finally answered I panicked and put the phone down. OH wasn't here either so he couldn't do it.

Her rash has pretty much gone now and she's on the up once again but I feel like such a bad mother for not staying on the phone!

I'm glad I'm going back to college, it'll boost my confidence and hopefully I can get over these stupid little things.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH although i can really hate on my OH most of the time, i love him so much and i really dont think i could do this without him! i could totally manage with one child on my own. But with a toddler, newborn AND lots of housework to stay on top of i really couldnt do it without him! i was so stressed this morning trying to get the housework done and listening to both the bairns crying theyre eyes out and emily having the cold and following me about like a love sick puppy all morning, my OH has gotten ready and took emily to his parents for day. Hallelujah! Ive gotten most of the housework done and taken care of nathan who is now sleeping in his crib and i am currently sitting in bed on the laptop, about to go for a snooze! i am feeling a million times better and i cant wait for emily to come home so i can focus all my attention on her! im so glad to have my OH around when i really need his help, annoyance or not im thankful! xx


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh :cry:


----------



## ClairAye

060509.x said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I shouldnt be a mother. I can't even call NHS direct. I panicked as soon as someone answered and hung up after 30 minutes of waiting for someone. I have so many issues, wish I could fix them.
> 
> :hugs:
> I don't know what's going on, but I love you, Trish! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Clair <3
> 
> Alice has had viral gastroenteritis this past week. I tried calling NHS direct for advice because she come out in a rash but I'm really bad on phones, aswell has having social anxiety and other stupid issues so when someone finally answered I panicked and put the phone down. OH wasn't here either so he couldn't do it.
> 
> Her rash has pretty much gone now and she's on the up once again but I feel like such a bad mother for not staying on the phone!
> 
> I'm glad I'm going back to college, it'll boost my confidence and hopefully I can get over these stupid little things.Click to expand...

You are not a bad mum! :hugs:
Hopefully going back will get your confidence back! Glad Alice is getting better too! Can't believe she's 1 in just a month! :shock:


----------



## cammy

TBH I am feeling so damn lazy right now. I just don't want to do anything. I spent this morning doing laundry and playing with Alex but now I just don't want to clean or do uni. Feeling so slack right now.


----------



## Sarah1508

KatVM said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I am so fucking furious about so many things right now I don't even know where to start! :cry:
> 
> Whats going on hun? feel free to message meClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs: it's all sorted now.... Well not sorted but I'm dealing with it :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I confirmed my place/offer at college today. Now just to go to the registration day in August, this whole thing is SO scary!! I'm hoping college will boost my confidence too, I've been told loads that I can't be shy once I have a baby and I should become more outgoing.. yeaah that back fired majorly, I'm worse than before!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh having a walking baby is so fecking stressful :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh i'm feeling paranoid today :/ my oh asked to borrow money to go see his mates next weekend (he usually has money btw lol just we spent it all when we where away and in getting payed next a couple of days before him) anyway I don't know why but you know sometimes get this bad feeling? I dunno so i cheked his fb messages (I know I shouldn't but I do when I get a gut feeling and because oh kissed another girl at the start of our relationship, and I dunno I've never felly trusted him since) anyways it turns out my bad feeling might be right... It is a girl he is going to see a girl that I know he has been with in the past (before we got together btw) nothing funny was said like it all seema friendly and nothelp as if he is going down to cheat or anything but I can't help but feel paranoid about the lots of kisses at the end of every sentence and her saying she misses him and asking more then once over the past few months if he is still with me and my oh saying he misses her too.....and the fact that my oh said to me he needed the money o go see sone mates...which was kinda a lie? :( i know I might sound like I'm completely over thinking all of this but I can't help how i feel.....now I can't bring myself to ask him who exactly is he going to visit incase he lies :( and even if he does say who it is I'm still not happy him goibg to see her .... Am I being totally out of order here?,


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I'm worried and I don't know why


----------



## Rhio92

You okay lorna? Xxxx


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I kinda can't wait for Alice's first birthday. As much as I hate the thought that its been nearly a year, I just cant wait to get out of the flat and do something as a family <3


----------



## devon_91x

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh i'm feeling paranoid today :/ my oh asked to borrow money to go see his mates next weekend (he usually has money btw lol just we spent it all when we where away and in getting payed next a couple of days before him) anyway I don't know why but you know sometimes get this bad feeling? I dunno so i cheked his fb messages (I know I shouldn't but I do when I get a gut feeling and because oh kissed another girl at the start of our relationship, and I dunno I've never felly trusted him since) anyways it turns out my bad feeling might be right... It is a girl he is going to see a girl that I know he has been with in the past (before we got together btw) nothing funny was said like it all seema friendly and nothelp as if he is going down to cheat or anything but I can't help but feel paranoid about the lots of kisses at the end of every sentence and her saying she misses him and asking more then once over the past few months if he is still with me and my oh saying he misses her too.....and the fact that my oh said to me he needed the money o go see sone mates...which was kinda a lie? :( i know I might sound like I'm completely over thinking all of this but I can't help how i feel.....now I can't bring myself to ask him who exactly is he going to visit incase he lies :( and even if he does say who it is I'm still not happy him goibg to see her .... Am I being totally out of order here?,

No I would deffo ask him Hun otherwise it will play on the back of your mind now x


----------



## mayb_baby

Rhio92 said:


> You okay lorna? Xxxx

I don't know, I'm feeling really weird atm, up then down and really panicky


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh Jason is ONE in just 10 weeks :cry:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh Jason is ONE in just 10 weeks :cry:

Alice is one in just under 4 weeks!! :(


----------



## cammy

I can't believe my little man is 2 in 2 months. :O Where has that time gone.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh as much as I still don't want a walker just yet, it's so exciting to see Alice taking steps all over the place! Especially with a big grin on her face.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh i'm feeling paranoid today :/ my oh asked to borrow money to go see his mates next weekend (he usually has money btw lol just we spent it all when we where away and in getting payed next a couple of days before him) anyway I don't know why but you know sometimes get this bad feeling? I dunno so i cheked his fb messages (I know I shouldn't but I do when I get a gut feeling and because oh kissed another girl at the start of our relationship, and I dunno I've never felly trusted him since) anyways it turns out my bad feeling might be right... It is a girl he is going to see a girl that I know he has been with in the past (before we got together btw) nothing funny was said like it all seema friendly and nothelp as if he is going down to cheat or anything but I can't help but feel paranoid about the lots of kisses at the end of every sentence and her saying she misses him and asking more then once over the past few months if he is still with me and my oh saying he misses her too.....and the fact that my oh said to me he needed the money o go see sone mates...which was kinda a lie? :( i know I might sound like I'm completely over thinking all of this but I can't help how i feel.....now I can't bring myself to ask him who exactly is he going to visit incase he lies :( and even if he does say who it is I'm still not happy him goibg to see her .... Am I being totally out of order here?,

You're not being out of order at all! In my opinion he's being COMPLETELY out of order. He must also know this because he's not been truthful with you.. if he didn't think there was anything wrong with what he's doing he wouldn't have made up something else. I'd definitely talk to him about all of it. :hugs: xx


----------



## KatVM

tbh OH is home from work for the next 6 weeks and I'm so glad! I had a huge breakdown last week and really needed him!

Also 6 weeks till I get to see my best friend! Haven't seen here since Jake was a week old :)


----------



## Rhio92

Tbh, I need some friends :( It's saturday night and I'm bored, drinking a glass of wine and feeling like shit :/


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Rhio92 said:


> Tbh, I need some friends :( It's saturday night and I'm bored, drinking a glass of wine and feeling like shit :/

Haha I feel the same, I don't really have any friends anymore. I have family willing to babysit but it's pointless because I have nobody to go out with :haha: xx


----------



## jozylynn896

Tbh i just found this teeange parenting section and it looks awesome :D


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, things are really looking up for us atm. I can't wait to move into our own place and I can't wait to tell people properly about number 2.
Just so happy atm :D


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I can't wait to move to our new house!!


----------



## heyyydayyy

Tbh, my birthday is on Thursday and I can't WAIT to go out and celebrate with my childless friends and feel like I'm one of them again!

And tbh, I can't wait to finish my program for school and find a job and move across the country with my OH and our little girl and FINALLY be independent instead of having to abide by my mom's rules!


----------



## KatVM

tbh I hate that if i ask OH to do anything with jake its like im asking him to do chores :( why is it so hard for him to just volunteer to feed or put him to bed. God forbid i ask to go out alone for a few hours :/


----------



## 060509.x

KatVM said:


> tbh I hate that if i ask OH to do anything with jake its like im asking him to do chores :( why is it so hard for him to just volunteer to feed or put him to bed. God forbid i ask to go out alone for a few hours :/

OH was and still can be the same. He huffs and sighs as if it's hard to play with his daughter. Other times he'll just do without asking!


----------



## lizmageeful

tbh Im not sure if im sadder that OH only has till June 15th to spend with his daughter or that Im not gonna see him for 10 weeks after that. (hes going in for basic training for the army.) Also not sure if im happy Sawyer was a premie so he could spend more time with her. #conflicted


----------



## snowfia

KatVM said:


> tbh I hate that if i ask OH to do anything with jake its like im asking him to do chores :( why is it so hard for him to just volunteer to feed or put him to bed. God forbid i ask to go out alone for a few hours :/

My OH was like this for aaages. Now he's amazing with her and I think she prefers him to me :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I love the Easter cover I made for my Facebook so i just have to share! :haha:

https://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8140/easterbunny3.jpg

Bunny ears made from one of my old hairbands and tinfoil and the tail made from one of them poofy things you wash yourself with in the bath :haha: It was a job trying to get Kian to keep them bloody ears on!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh April is here and that means my baby is ONE in 11 days. Oh and I'm twenty in 9 days. :(


----------



## ClairAye

lizmageeful said:


> tbh Im not sure if im sadder that OH only has till June 15th to spend with his daughter or that Im not gonna see him for 10 weeks after that. (hes going in for basic training for the army.) Also not sure if im happy Sawyer was a premie so he could spend more time with her. #conflicted

:hugs: When our LO was 4 weeks old OH had to leave for a 7 week course with the TA (LO went into hospital though so he got to see him an extra week), everything will be okay :flower:


----------



## katrkels11

Tbh my LO has started to have problems with separation anxiety and its driving me nuts! She won't even let oh feed her a bottle or put her to bed >.<


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, I'm so fed up. Just want to know how far along I am already. But I can't get a scan for another 5 weeks. Arghhh.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm so fed up of 24/7 back pain. I wish I never got that epidural, which didn't even work! 10 months on and it's still agony :cry:


----------



## Sarah1508

I'm exactly the same Clair, the epidural was done too late therefore never worked and now I'm stuck with horrible back pain! :(


----------



## ClairAye

I'm gutted I had to go down to Aberdeen, my hospital doesn't do epis, waste of time! Lol all it did was make me dopey :/


----------



## ForeverADTR

tbh, I'm on spring break this week. Over spring break we were supposed to read two books. Well, it's thursday. I go back on monday and I'm not even halfway through the first book. *sigh*


----------



## kimberleyrobx

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm so fed up of 24/7 back pain. I wish I never got that epidural, which didn't even work! 10 months on and it's still agony :cry:

Are you sure it was the epidural? I also had the epidural with emily and i also have a bad back, but i put that down to being humongous during pregnancy having to carry a 9lbs 6oz baby plus water all in my front, never mind the extra hormones and blood and extra pounds of body fat :rofl: xx


----------



## ClairAye

kimberleyrobx said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so fed up of 24/7 back pain. I wish I never got that epidural, which didn't even work! 10 months on and it's still agony :cry:
> 
> Are you sure it was the epidural? I also had the epidural with emily and i also have a bad back, but i put that down to being humongous during pregnancy having to carry a 9lbs 6oz baby plus water all in my front, never mind the extra hormones and blood and extra pounds of body fat :rofl: xxClick to expand...

Yeah it was, I never had back pain until I got pregnant, I was huge but it's exactly where the epi went in, my friend's mum still suffers almost 22 years later :( xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

ClairAye said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so fed up of 24/7 back pain. I wish I never got that epidural, which didn't even work! 10 months on and it's still agony :cry:
> 
> Are you sure it was the epidural? I also had the epidural with emily and i also have a bad back, but i put that down to being humongous during pregnancy having to carry a 9lbs 6oz baby plus water all in my front, never mind the extra hormones and blood and extra pounds of body fat :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was, I never had back pain until I got pregnant, I was huge but it's exactly where the epi went in, my friend's mum still suffers almost 22 years later :( xxClick to expand...

I never had any sort of back pain till I was pregnant either - I think almost every woman can say they have horrible back aches now they have kids regardless of having an epidural or not, the bairns are so much strain on our bodies and yet we go for more! :haha: xx


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I really really, really do not want to believe that it is mine or Alice's birthday in matter of days. Can we please stop time? Please?


----------



## devon_91x

Claire and Sarah I'm the same!! My epi never worked and I still get shooting pains where I had it!! :(


----------



## lola_90

My epi worked but god the first few weeks after my back was horrific and now i get a really bad pain in my coccyx if i sit down for more than 20 mins!


----------



## aidensxmomma

060509.x said:


> TBH I really really, really do not want to believe that it is mine or Alice's birthday in matter of days. Can we please stop time? Please?

Your little girl's birthday is the same as my son's. He'll be five this year. It's crazy how fast time goes. :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

aidensxmomma said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> TBH I really really, really do not want to believe that it is mine or Alice's birthday in matter of days. Can we please stop time? Please?
> 
> Your little girl's birthday is the same as my son's. He'll be five this year. It's crazy how fast time goes. :flower:Click to expand...

Awh! I can't believe how fast it's come around. People always talk about how fast time goes with kids but never really believed it. 

Tbh it's my birthday today and I'm 20! I've decided that I want to stay 19 forever, 20 is too old :haha:


----------



## snowfia

Happy Birthday! ^^


----------



## jrwifey18

tbh i kinda wish my daughter took the bottle so i could send her england with her dad to meet her great nan


----------



## KatVM

Happy Birthday ^^^

I can't believe in a month my baby boy is crawling,standing alone for a few moments and pulling himself up on everything!

What happen to my baby :(


----------



## jozylynn896

Tbh I can't believe I'm 40 weeks already. 
I'llget to meet my Noah any day now!


----------



## MummyMana

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm so fed up of 24/7 back pain. I wish I never got that epidural, which didn't even work! 10 months on and it's still agony :cry:

Tbh i'm actually thrilled to find someone else who's epidural didn't work (obviously not thrilled you had to go through that though!!) I've been so angry about it since my labour - mainly the fact that they didn't believe it hadn't worked :( for done reason seeing someone else had the same thing makes me feel a bit better about it?


----------



## ClairAye

Haha yeah I think I got mine around 6cm, my own hospital don't give them but I had complications so had to go to another hospital who do.. So shit, I wish I didn't have the option! :nope:

Definitely steering clear next time!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh hospitals piss me off :dohh:


----------



## MummyMana

Me too! At least I know I can cope with labour without an epidural now


----------



## KatVM

ClairAye said:


> Tbh hospitals piss me off :dohh:

Whats going on? How is your little boy doing? I love the picture on instagram


----------



## ClairAye

KatVM said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh hospitals piss me off :dohh:
> 
> Whats going on? How is your little boy doing? I love the picture on instagramClick to expand...

It's been almost 6 weeks since his last ultrasound and 2 weeks since the consultants received them and still no letter, they normally get back to us waaay quicker than this, and I'm so impatient! But he's great thanks :) How is Jacob? Thanks! I haven't seen too many of Jacob but from what I have he's a wee cutie! :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh we've moved, and wow what a hassle and nightmare it has been! Can't wait to be settled properly.


----------



## KatVM

ClairAye said:


> KatVM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh hospitals piss me off :dohh:
> 
> Whats going on? How is your little boy doing? I love the picture on instagramClick to expand...
> 
> It's been almost 6 weeks since his last ultrasound and 2 weeks since the consultants received them and still no letter, they normally get back to us waaay quicker than this, and I'm so impatient! But he's great thanks :) How is Jacob? Thanks! I haven't seen too many of Jacob but from what I have he's a wee cutie! :flower:Click to expand...

Thats Crazy they are taking so long to get back to you, don't they understand how much mommy's worry? and he is doing great :)


----------



## ClairAye

KatVM said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatVM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh hospitals piss me off :dohh:
> 
> Whats going on? How is your little boy doing? I love the picture on instagramClick to expand...
> 
> It's been almost 6 weeks since his last ultrasound and 2 weeks since the consultants received them and still no letter, they normally get back to us waaay quicker than this, and I'm so impatient! But he's great thanks :) How is Jacob? Thanks! I haven't seen too many of Jacob but from what I have he's a wee cutie! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats Crazy they are taking so long to get back to you, don't they understand how much mommy's worry? and he is doing great :)Click to expand...

I know right :haha: Pains in the arses! Lol. Aw that's great :flower:


----------



## Emma11511

theres No way Jason is 1 in 5 weeks :|


----------



## ClairAye

Emma11511 said:


> theres No way Jason is 1 in 5 weeks :|

EMMA! :happydance: You've been MIA! Lol how is Julian? :flower:

Ohh yep he is :cry: Can't believe it!


----------



## Emma11511

i never really come on here because I usually just have my ipod on me for facebook etc and I hate the BnB mobile site!

he's good thankyou, crawling and cruising! Getting to be a nightmare lol! How are you and little Jason?


----------



## ClairAye

Aww! Uh-oh.. Lol trouble!

We're good! Jason has been walking since 9 months! We're all well but he's going through this horrendous moody phase, it's awful! Lol


----------



## 060509.x

TBH even though Alice is 1 now, I still find it hard to believe that I have a daughter. Things are falling into place, one after the other but it still feels so unreal.


----------



## Emma11511

ClairAye said:


> Aww! Uh-oh.. Lol trouble!
> 
> We're good! Jason has been walking since 9 months! We're all well but he's going through this horrendous moody phase, it's awful! Lol

Aw bless him. Julian's like that at the moment, the minute you don't give him attention he screeches. Literally sounds like a goat!


----------



## MrsEngland

TBH I love my girls but right now I'd give most things for a good nights sleep, Matilda is going through a horrible non sleeping phase, that and a toddler that wants up at 5.30am and being in the first trimester of my pregnancy is kicking my butt big time.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH nathan has his first jabs this afternoon and i am dreading it! Emily took them very well, barely heard a peep from her! I hope he is the same.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Also, im having my first period since having birth and it is disgusting! and very heavy, sorry a bit TMI! are they supposed to be like this?! I dont remember ever having a period this heavy!


----------



## MrsEngland

kimberleyrobx said:


> Also, im having my first period since having birth and it is disgusting! and very heavy, sorry a bit TMI! are they supposed to be like this?! I dont remember ever having a period this heavy!

Mine was like that after having my 2nd daughter.


----------



## lizmageeful

tbh ive been back at school for almost two weeks ( i went back 2 weeks after birth so i can finish this year strong and only have a little bit of GED work to do...) and im buried under work and i feel so guilty about leaving Sawyer during the day with family members. plus APs (college level type classes) are coming up and i signed up for them before i knew I was pregnant and i didnt want to be that person who dropped everything difficult cause I was having a baby and now the tests are in like 12 days and im stressing out big time. Trev has work after school and then homework too so were both just not sleeping and sorry for the rant. I just needed to get it all off of my chest.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh it's only 4 weeks until our baby is one :cry: :cry:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh it's hit me that I don't actually have a 'baby' anymore. When I was out shopping the other day and looking at clothes I realised Oliver has pretty much grown out of the '0-18 months' sections and is in the 'young boys' clothes! I officially have no reason to shop in the baby section anymore in most places :( The same goes for a lot of toys and things like that as well. I officially have a little boy, not a baby- time really does fly by.


----------



## KatVM

tbh got my first ticket today - 100 dollar fine for being 5 minutes after my paid time. So stupid considering this is outside of a Childrens immunization clinic... the nurse was late and made me explain everything i was feeding him which took longer then 30 minutes. There goes the only extra money I had till the 20th.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh....

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/923395_3047519605191_2021860243_n.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

omg are you pregnant again? :D :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

Oops just seen that you said you are :dohh: lol omg I'm so jealous!! Congratulations! :hugs: I am so so jealous btw haha been so broody lately! And oh saying he wants another baby just now makes me even more tempted! Haha but I think it would be wise for us to wait till we move into our own house and get settled but eeek! Green eyed monster over here now  lol x


----------



## ClairAye

Haha! Thank you :D
I still don't believe it as I have no symptoms! Lol x


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Haha! Thank you :D
> I still don't believe it as I have no symptoms! Lol x

OMG Clair, wow! Kinda jealous...

TBH I can't wait for Alice to go into her bedroom it's almost finished!!! It's going to be weird at first but so excited!


----------



## snowfia

Congrats!

Tbh Thursday can't come quick enough. Finally have my scan and will find out how far along I am. Wooo.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

OMG claire! congratulations! :happydance: xx


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks girls :flower: :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I dislike bank holidays. Especially when it's as sunny as it is. Mostly because we cant do anything. 

On the plus side OH and I have been together 4 years today


----------



## beanzz

Tbh ain't been on here in so long, miss this section!


----------



## lola_90

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Soo happy for you :flower:

I am slightly jealous too! If we won the euromillions I would definitely try sooner but just can't at the moment! What double pushchair are you getting? I really want a double lol!!!

Beanzz - Haven't seen you post in ages! Can't believe Oakley is over a year now!!!


----------



## KatVM

Congrats Clair! That is so great for you :) 



Tbh I'm finally getting my life together!

Just applied for child care subsidy and sent in my application for high school upgrading courses! We're moving into a new place at the end of the month and I'm single :) what a week it has been.


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks girls :)

I'm not sure about a buggy yet as Jason walks independantly so going to wait as long as possible!


----------



## OhhBabyBump

Tbh: well first off OMG CLAIR!! so exciting!! How are you feeling about it?!

Second, I don't want to be with OH anymore. I decided this before Nikki was even born and its just hard to get away from him. What makes matters worse is..

Thirdly I'm a week and a half late for.my period. But I was a week late last month and thought for sure I was preggo again. But its been so long this time.. I'm scared to death. :( glad to see everyone else is still on here though! Haven't been on in so long!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I can't wait for the end of the week, possibly taking Alice swimming for the first time friday and getting her proper shoes! Yay.


----------



## Amber4

Tbh i agree Josie! I just stalk on here far too much! Congrats Clair xx


----------



## Leopard

TBH it's good to be back on BnB


----------



## rainbows_x

TBH I haven't been on here in months!


----------



## ClairAye

OhhBabyBump said:


> Tbh: well first off OMG CLAIR!! so exciting!! How are you feeling about it?!
> 
> Second, I don't want to be with OH anymore. I decided this before Nikki was even born and its just hard to get away from him. What makes matters worse is..
> 
> Thirdly I'm a week and a half late for.my period. But I was a week late last month and thought for sure I was preggo again. But its been so long this time.. I'm scared to death. :( glad to see everyone else is still on here though! Haven't been on in so long!

Thank you! We're both happy, yeah! :D

Do you think stress could be the reason? If you're stressing over your OH? :hugs:



Amber4 said:


> Tbh i agree Josie! I just stalk on here far too much! Congrats Clair xx

Thank you, Amber :hugs: xx


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I hate that I can't have the small age gap between my kids that I wanted. It shouldn't matter enough to upset me but it does lol. This is when I would have wanted to start trying for a second if me and FOB stayed together.


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> Tbh I hate that I can't have the small age gap between my kids that I wanted. It shouldn't matter enough to upset me but it does lol. This is when I would have wanted to start trying for a second if me and FOB stayed together.

I know how you feel, it upsets me too, only difference is OH says no. Me and one of my sisters are 15 months apart and we get on so much better than our sisters who are 5 years apart do! If OH would agree, we would have started ttc by now!

TBH I hope Alice's runny nose is gone tomorrow, I SO want to take her swimming but feel iffy about taking her with a runny nose, it's been a few days now and she has no temp or other symptoms and is better than the first day but still....


----------



## snowfia

Tbh I'm so glad I know how far along I am now and that my scan went well yesterday! Woo.


----------



## babyjan

snowfia said:


> Tbh I'm so glad I know how far along I am now and that my scan went well yesterday! Woo.

Aww wow 13 weeks! Did you have a feeling as to how far along you were or felt any symptoms? 

Oh and did you get pregnant without having your periods back? x


----------



## beanzz

060509.x said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I hate that I can't have the small age gap between my kids that I wanted. It shouldn't matter enough to upset me but it does lol. This is when I would have wanted to start trying for a second if me and FOB stayed together.
> 
> I know how you feel, it upsets me too, only difference is OH says no. Me and one of my sisters are 15 months apart and we get on so much better than our sisters who are 5 years apart do! If OH would agree, we would have started ttc by now!
> 
> TBH I hope Alice's runny nose is gone tomorrow, I SO want to take her swimming but feel iffy about taking her with a runny nose, it's been a few days now and she has no temp or other symptoms and is better than the first day but still....Click to expand...

Aw whuuut? Why is he saying no? :( that sucks!! I've only just got together with my new OH and I really want us to do it properly and be together for a few years before a baby together cos me and FOB were only together like a month before I fell pregnant :| keep getting so broody though especially with all the pregnancies on fb :(


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I hate that I can't have the small age gap between my kids that I wanted. It shouldn't matter enough to upset me but it does lol. This is when I would have wanted to start trying for a second if me and FOB stayed together.
> 
> I know how you feel, it upsets me too, only difference is OH says no. Me and one of my sisters are 15 months apart and we get on so much better than our sisters who are 5 years apart do! If OH would agree, we would have started ttc by now!
> 
> TBH I hope Alice's runny nose is gone tomorrow, I SO want to take her swimming but feel iffy about taking her with a runny nose, it's been a few days now and she has no temp or other symptoms and is better than the first day but still....Click to expand...
> 
> Aw whuuut? Why is he saying no? :( that sucks!! I've only just got together with my new OH and I really want us to do it properly and be together for a few years before a baby together cos me and FOB were only together like a month before I fell pregnant :| keep getting so broody though especially with all the pregnancies on fb :(Click to expand...

He's just anti-baby! I know waiting probably is best, as he doesn't have a full time job yet, only part time and doesn't want to have another because we'd just have not have a lot of money but I still think it's doable :haha: Men just don't see it like we do though  I'm mega broody, my mum and sister are due in August and September! There are babies everywhere and a few on my fb too :(


----------



## snowfia

babyjan said:


> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so glad I know how far along I am now and that my scan went well yesterday! Woo.
> 
> Aww wow 13 weeks! Did you have a feeling as to how far along you were or felt any symptoms?
> 
> Oh and did you get pregnant without having your periods back? xClick to expand...

Yeah, I thought I was about 2 weeks ahead of what the MW put down so I wasn't far off haha.

And yeah, I never had a period after LO :)


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I can't believe it's just 2 weeks until my baby is one now :(


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I want to TTC soon but I want to move house first...and I can't find anywhere suitable!! Uhh. :( So broody!


----------



## lizmageeful

tbh me and OH just dtd for the first time since baby today (for our one year anniversary) and it kinda sucked. damn. :/


----------



## 060509.x

tbh we took Alice for her first walk outside and she loved it, it was really slow, but still. I came home with a stick and a leaf, she would not continue moving until I picked them up! Also I DESPERATELY want to ttc, so wish I could.


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I've been desperate to tell someone this for what feels like ages now!! :haha: My oh said that as soon as he saves enough money he's going to put a ring on it!! :happydance: excited doesn't even cover it, I'm so over the moon!! But shhh to the mummies I have on Facebook, Twitter, instagram etc because none of my family or friends know yet, obviously going to wait till he actually gets down on one knee before I start telling everyone , " I'm engaged! I'm engaged!! " like a mad woman! :haha:
Eeek so happy! Might sound a bit gay but I never thought that this kind of thing would happen to me, having a beautiful little family and our own family home and one day become someones wife! :')


----------



## 060509.x

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I've been desperate to tell someone this for what feels like ages now!! :haha: My oh said that as soon as he saves enough money he's going to put a ring on it!! :happydance: excited doesn't even cover it, I'm so over the moon!! But shhh to the mummies I have on Facebook, Twitter, instagram etc because none of my family or friends know yet, obviously going to wait till he actually gets down on one knee before I start telling everyone , " I'm engaged! I'm engaged!! " like a mad woman! :haha:
> Eeek so happy! Might sound a bit gay but I never thought that this kind of thing would happen to me, having a beautiful little family and our own family home and one day become someones wife! :')

Yay! My OH has basically said the same, he reckons in the next 2 months or so!!


----------



## ClairAye

Lucky cows :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Haha Clair your just going to start dropping some hints  , that's what I was going to start doing if he hadn't have mentioned something before Kian was 2 or 3 :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Lucky cows :haha:

I just kept sending OH links of the ring I love the most, over and over. :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

My OH doesn't want to marry me hahaha well not until I stop being so messy :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> My OH doesn't want to marry me hahaha well not until I stop being so messy :dohh:

:haha: OH has no choice now  he's been with me for too long lol. Aha there was this one time he had actually ordered a ring, waaay before I was pregnant, but it was taking too long, and kept postponing delivery so he cancelled :(


----------



## snowfia

Wish my OH would propose!
He keeps joking about it but I want him to do it officially with a ring etc :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I seriously wish my OH would propose! get me a ring and lets be engaged already! He doesnt see the point until we can afford the real wedding... doesnt he know that youre supposed to be engaged for AT LEAST a year?! It can be a long engagement! 20 years for all i care! Now that we have children, i feel so stupid calling him 'my boyfriend' it sounds so childish and cheesy! i now call him 'my partner' and i cant wait to be able to call him my fiance and then eventually my husband! xx


----------



## 060509.x

kimberleyrobx said:


> I seriously wish my OH would propose! get me a ring and lets be engaged already! He doesnt see the point until we can afford the real wedding... doesnt he know that youre supposed to be engaged for AT LEAST a year?! It can be a long engagement! 20 years for all i care! Now that we have children, i feel so stupid calling him 'my boyfriend' it sounds so childish and cheesy! i now call him 'my partner' and i cant wait to be able to call him my fiance and then eventually my husband! xx

:haha: We are nowhere near being able to afford a 'real' wedding, not that I want a real big wedding anyway, I hate being the center of attention. I broke down at my mum's because I was a bridesmaid and the thought of walking into a room where everyone would be staring at me terrified me! I ended up looking at the floor and quickly glancing at Toast (what I call my mum's husband, no idea why so don't ask XD) as we got to our seats! 


TBH I've gotten used to the idea of a bigger age gap, it doesn't stop me being jealous of all the pregnant girls on my fb though :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh we had LO's birthday party today and it was great! Can't believe how much he has grown up! :cry:


----------



## snowfia

Tbh I am so proud of LO.
She's always been such a bad sleeper and has slept in our bed waking a few times each night. For the past few nights she has slept in her cot, in her own room and has STTN! I am so so proud of her<3


----------



## kimberleyrobx

snowfia said:


> Tbh I am so proud of LO.
> She's always been such a bad sleeper and has slept in our bed waking a few times each night. For the past few nights she has slept in her cot, in her own room and has STTN! I am so so proud of her<3

Glad to hear your LO is STTN in her own bed, bet it must feel amazing to have a full undisturbed nights sleep! xx


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh hopefully we're moving in 2 months! :happydance: No more one bedroom house! :D


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh hopefully we're moving in 2 months! :happydance: No more one bedroom house! :D

That's awesome! Although moving is very stressful :haha:
We moved last month and it did not go according to plan at all, so many things went wrong but it's worth it :)

TBH I wish I had a bit more money! Online window shopping isn't as good as actually buying stuff :haha: I want some packages in the mail!!!


----------



## snowfia

kimberleyrobx said:


> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I am so proud of LO.
> She's always been such a bad sleeper and has slept in our bed waking a few times each night. For the past few nights she has slept in her cot, in her own room and has STTN! I am so so proud of her<3
> 
> Glad to hear your LO is STTN in her own bed, bet it must feel amazing to have a full undisturbed nights sleep! xxClick to expand...

It does, I had forgotten what it's like! Haha.


----------



## Anaconda

TBH I can't wait to have another baby! Next month my boyfriend/hubby (common law) said he's buying a ring (eeeep) and we both want to extend our family. LO is 8 months now, so we're trying :) Everyone around me though says not to. I don't want my children to be far apart though :/


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Anaconda said:


> TBH I can't wait to have another baby! Next month my boyfriend/hubby (common law) said he's buying a ring (eeeep) and we both want to extend our family. LO is 8 months now, so we're trying :) Everyone around me though says not to. I don't want my children to be far apart though :/

I wanted to start TTC again when emily hits 3 months but OH kept telling me know right up until she was 9 months where we started TTC  good luck! xx


----------



## snowfia

Anaconda said:


> TBH I can't wait to have another baby! Next month my boyfriend/hubby (common law) said he's buying a ring (eeeep) and we both want to extend our family. LO is 8 months now, so we're trying :) Everyone around me though says not to. I don't want my children to be far apart though :/

Nothing wrong with having them close together!
I know a few people with theirs close together and they get on so well and are really close.
Don't get me wrong I am terrified of 2 under 2 but also so excited haha.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

So long since I have been on here! Iv just finished year one of uni! Oliver is doing amazingly! X


----------



## samisshort

TBH I'm ready to be in my second tri already and feel those first kicks! Lol

Also very proud of Alex, he's learned so much lately :cloud9:


----------



## babyjan

samisshort said:


> TBH I'm ready to be in my second tri already and feel those first kicks! Lol
> 
> Also very proud of Alex, he's learned so much lately :cloud9:

Your pregnant?! I remember you from teen pregnancy! 

I really miss pregnancy, everyone is pregnant again!


----------



## samisshort

babyjan said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> TBH I'm ready to be in my second tri already and feel those first kicks! Lol
> 
> Also very proud of Alex, he's learned so much lately :cloud9:
> 
> Your pregnant?! I remember you from teen pregnancy!
> 
> I really miss pregnancy, everyone is pregnant again!Click to expand...

Yep, I am expecting another baby! It was a huge surprise considering I went to the doctor to actually start birth control lol. Nurse came in and said "Congratulations!" I was like, what for? :haha:


----------



## lizmageeful

tbh I got my first post partum period today and I've never been so excited about my period ever before in my life. sorry just felt the need to share...


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH OH is being such a dick!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mayb_baby said:


> TBH OH is being such a dick!

Aint they all! I really do believe the saying 'men are just the live in sperm donors' sometimes -_- xx


----------



## 060509.x

tbh some weeks I feel like I've hardly seen OH even though he's always here (apart from 3 nights a week)


----------



## magic93

TBH its killling me that my OH is missing our LOs life so far and its so hard to stay strong sometimes


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I hate not being able to sleep :nope:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh i reeeally want to ttc. :(


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I cannot wait until I get my implant out


----------



## 060509.x

tbh we had a really nice day today, alice didn't tantrum once. she enjoyed every minute of today, loved playing in the garden and walking through the park. i wish every day was as nice as today.


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I am so relieved that yesterday justice was done for Oh's little cousin who was more of a little brother to him. This past month has been so stressful with going away for court and having to hear everything them two monsters did to poor Liam. Hopefully now that smug look on their faces will be wiped away while they suffer in prison for what they did. And now after nearly 2 years Liam can finally rest in peace <3 and all of his family can finally start to grieve for him including my Oh.


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I am so relieved that yesterday justice was done for Oh's little cousin who was more of a little brother to him. This past month has been so stressful with going away for court and having to hear everything them two monsters did to poor Liam. Hopefully now that smug look on their faces will be wiped away while they suffer in prison for what they did. And now after nearly 2 years Liam can finally rest in peace <3 and all of his family can finally start to grieve for him including my Oh.

Oh god, Sarah, I didn't know he was your OH's cousin :nope:

I'm so glad they've finally been convicted! Thoughts with all of you and your OH's family xx


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I had my first scan today and so chuffed I get to skip a chunk of first tri! Thought I'd be 8 weeks but I'm 11 :happydance:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm phoning the Drs tomorrow. I want an appointment and I'm going to ask for my implant out. I don't know if they'll do it there or if I'll have to go back another day or go somewhere else but I want it gone.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I got my implant out, best thing ever! I had to make another appointment though.


----------



## 060509.x

bumblebeexo said:


> I got my implant out, best thing ever! I had to make another appointment though.

Yeah I'm expecting that I will need to. My drs useless though :(


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I've lost all faith in medical professionals! The Dr I saw yesterday was so wide and dismissive, acted like I was stupid and was wasting his time! Grr he didn't even seem to see why I could possibly be concerned even :/ I swear to God I should've just gone to a and e or something...


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh my child is a germ factory! He had a tiny cold for 2/3 days and he's given me a horrible cold!? :nope: Taking pity on myself!


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I didnt phone the drs :haha: I decided to wait until it's cooled down. Don't fancy sweating my ass off in the waiting room and melting before I get there! So hopefully next week it'll rain


----------



## beanzz

Tbh life is so perfect right now. Got a key cut for my flat today as OH got a job near me and is partially moved in and a Holiday to Spain in August if I can save up enough *fingers crossed* :) happy happy happy!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh recently I've learned the hard way never to believe everything you read in the paper. The amount ofcrap that's been written in the paper and online about Liam recently is unreal! And upsetting for his family, oh is already in a really bad place atm and this iesn't helping at all! Can't people just leave the family alone, hasn't there been enough grief with Liams passing and then the stress of the court case without all this! I feel so stressed out atm and I'm worried sick about oh, I've been trying to get intouch with the doctor today but no success because he is away on holiday and I just don't know what to do? I'mtryitrying my hardest to stay strong for my oh but I feel like I'm going to crack and just burst out crying :cry:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh Jason is ill and we're having such a hassle with him sleeping, I feel so bad for my baby :(


----------



## beanzz

ClairAye said:


> Tbh Jason is ill and we're having such a hassle with him sleeping, I feel so bad for my baby :(

Aw poor baby :( hope he feels better soon


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I've randomly started regretting my decision to stop Breastfeeding shortly after Oakley's first birthday. I don't feel as close to him anymore, obviously I don't love him any less but I really miss the closeness now :( wish I wasn't so stupid.


----------



## ClairAye

beanzz said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh Jason is ill and we're having such a hassle with him sleeping, I feel so bad for my baby :(
> 
> Aw poor baby :( hope he feels better soonClick to expand...

Thank you, Josie :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I couldn't be happier


----------



## Feff

Tbh I still can't believe I have a baby :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, even though I know she's probably not ready yet I really want to get Alice's bed now. :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I hate periods soooo much :cry: they are agony


----------



## Emma11511

Clair, you're pregnant?! :o I really must come on here more!


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I've been bleeding for almost 3 Weeks and its starting to wear me down :(


----------



## 060509.x

MummyMana said:


> Tbh I've been bleeding for almost 3 Weeks and its starting to wear me down :(

Are you on any contraception? I bled for up to 2 months at a time when I first had my implant put in, now it just lasts up to a month on, month off. 

tbh so many girls getting pregnant, i'm so jealous!


----------



## mayb_baby

060509.x said:


> tbh so many girls getting pregnant, i'm so jealous!

Same


----------



## MummyMana

060509.x said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I've been bleeding for almost 3 Weeks and its starting to wear me down :(
> 
> Are you on any contraception? I bled for up to 2 months at a time when I first had my implant put in, now it just lasts up to a month on, month off.
> 
> tbh so many girls getting pregnant, i'm so jealous!Click to expand...

Yeah I'm on the injection, never getting it again, I didn't even want it in the first place. I was gonna try implant after this finally goes away but tbh its probably gonna have the same effect :( OH solution is "just keep having babies" :L


----------



## 060509.x

MummyMana said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I've been bleeding for almost 3 Weeks and its starting to wear me down :(
> 
> Are you on any contraception? I bled for up to 2 months at a time when I first had my implant put in, now it just lasts up to a month on, month off.
> 
> tbh so many girls getting pregnant, i'm so jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm on the injection, never getting it again, I didn't even want it in the first place. I was gonna try implant after this finally goes away but tbh its probably gonna have the same effect :( OH solution is "just keep having babies" :LClick to expand...

Well, for me the implant is my worst nightmare. I keep meaning to phone to drs and talk to them about having it out but keep procrastinating! I wish my OH's solution was to keep having babies!! :haha:


----------



## MummyMana

As much as I like his solution its not really practical, maybe once our financial situation has evened out a bit :L I can't use combined methods you see, so our options are pretty limited...


----------



## 060509.x

The only reason I had this implant was because I find it impossible to swallow pills, and won't have the injection because of the bad things I've heard about it. When I eventually get this thing out, it's back to condoms!


----------



## beanzz

mayb_baby said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> tbh so many girls getting pregnant, i'm so jealous!
> 
> sameClick to expand...

same! :(


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I love food WAAAY too much to lose weight!


----------



## ClairAye

Emma11511 said:


> Clair, you're pregnant?! :o I really must come on here more!

Yes! :D :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I have another scan tomorrow, woo! but OH has to miss it :(

AND it's only 10 days until Jason is 13 months :cry:


----------



## Emma11511

Add me on Facebook!https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/home.php?soft=side-area&__user=100005064667979

Keep missing everything :(


----------



## ClairAye

You linked to my homepage :haha:


----------



## Emma11511

Urgh it's not working :( I'll try and get it later xxxxx


----------



## Emma11511

Www.facebook.com/emma.reed.7946

Xxxx


----------



## ClairAye

Added you, Emma! :D x


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh 7days today :cloud9:


----------



## snowfia

Tbh I have my 20 week scan tomorrow. SO excited :D:D


----------



## 060509.x

tbh sorting out a draw earlier, found my college forms made me a little sad that i'm not going now. It also reminded me that i'd be leaving OH with Alice, and I would probably come home to her hanging off the walls! Alsooo that I'd be missing out, and would probably not be able to concentrate while at college. ugh..


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm so proud of Jason :cloud9:
Yesterday it was a year since he was admitted to hospital and through all we've been through in the last year he's come so far and is the happiest little boy I know who just keeps getting healthier! :flow:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, I've been engaged for two days now and already I want to plan our wedding :haha:
It won't be for at least 2-4 years though, need to save! :(


----------



## Feff

Congratulations^ :) x


----------



## lulz1996

tbh first of all im new so hi to everyone. I have a beautiful three month old baby girl named Imi and her father just got a scholarship to study on the other side of the country and everyone is so excited for him except for me I dont want him to leave and i know if i said something he wouldn't but then i feel guilty :nope:


----------



## ClairAye

Congrats again Trish!! Who was complaining about not being engaged just a couple of pages back :winkwink:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Congrats again Trish!! Who was complaining about not being engaged just a couple of pages back :winkwink:

:haha: Thanks Clair!


----------



## Feff

Tbh I'm so proud of Elodie, she started chuckling today :cloud9: adorable!


----------



## MummyMana

lulz1996 said:


> tbh first of all im new so hi to everyone. I have a beautiful three month old baby girl named Imi and her father just got a scholarship to study on the other side of the country and everyone is so excited for him except for me I dont want him to leave and i know if i said something he wouldn't but then i feel guilty :nope:

Could you not go with him? I like your Babys name btw :D


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I feel so lucky right now! I can't wait for Jason to be a big brother :flower:


----------



## Feff

Tbh I can't wait for Elodie to settle into a routine, the random night deeds are killing me :wacko:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm way too used to being on my own with LO. Every little thing that OH does in the flat I have to redo cos it's not my way :/ need to teach myself to be okay with things done differently here.

And I'm broody as hell. :hissy:


----------



## lizmageeful

tbh, ive always been super regular in terms of my time of month, so when my period didnt come yesterday (28 days after the start of my last one, im usually like clock work), i decided to test, just to make sure it was my body getting back in the swing of things... but this happened. kinda freaking out right now.
 



Attached Files:







SDC10397.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Feff

lizmageeful said:


> tbh, ive always been super regular in terms of my time of month, so when my period didnt come yesterday (28 days after the start of my last one, im usually like clock work), i decided to test, just to make sure it was my body getting back in the swing of things... but this happened. kinda freaking out right now.

Wow! Congratulations, do you have any idea on what you're going to do yet? X


----------



## lizmageeful

Feff said:


> lizmageeful said:
> 
> 
> tbh, ive always been super regular in terms of my time of month, so when my period didnt come yesterday (28 days after the start of my last one, im usually like clock work), i decided to test, just to make sure it was my body getting back in the swing of things... but this happened. kinda freaking out right now.
> 
> Wow! Congratulations, do you have any idea on what you're going to do yet? XClick to expand...

I really dont see that much of an option. Im going to have the baby and we will probably consider adoption as a possibility, but tbh i cant see us going that direction. I mean, every kid is a blessing and I know that. :)


----------



## 060509.x

^ Congrats!

Tbh I wish I could sleep longer!


----------



## Feff

That's true :) well good luck to you whatever you choose! I'd love to have 2 LO's close together in age :)


----------



## snowfia

lizmageeful said:


> tbh, ive always been super regular in terms of my time of month, so when my period didnt come yesterday (28 days after the start of my last one, im usually like clock work), i decided to test, just to make sure it was my body getting back in the swing of things... but this happened. kinda freaking out right now.

Congrats!


----------



## ClairAye

lizmageeful said:


> tbh, ive always been super regular in terms of my time of month, so when my period didnt come yesterday (28 days after the start of my last one, im usually like clock work), i decided to test, just to make sure it was my body getting back in the swing of things... but this happened. kinda freaking out right now.

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## beanzz

lizmageeful said:


> tbh, ive always been super regular in terms of my time of month, so when my period didnt come yesterday (28 days after the start of my last one, im usually like clock work), i decided to test, just to make sure it was my body getting back in the swing of things... but this happened. kinda freaking out right now.

Congrats! My mum had my 2 little brothers this close together and they were best friends growing up. Everyone thought they were twins too. You're so lucky, wishing you the best of health for this pregnancy :)


----------



## Feff

Just realised how offensive and nasty I sounded this morning :dohh: I didn't mean it to come out like that, sorry :flower:


----------



## lizmageeful

Feff said:


> Just realised how offensive and nasty I sounded this morning :dohh: I didn't mean it to come out like that, sorry :flower:

Dont worry, didnt take it that way!

Thank you to everyone else!


----------



## mayb_baby

lizmageeful said:


> tbh, ive always been super regular in terms of my time of month, so when my period didnt come yesterday (28 days after the start of my last one, im usually like clock work), i decided to test, just to make sure it was my body getting back in the swing of things... but this happened. kinda freaking out right now.

Congratulations xx


----------



## KatVM

Tbh the last few weeks have been rough, I really don't like being a single parent and his dad seems to think coming out every second month for a few days is fair. He works 21 days on 7 days off but seem to think that out of 14 days off 4 is fair cause he is still young (23) and deserves to have fun. Yet I'm 18 and haven't had a day to myself since my son was born. :(


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I really need to get some sort of organisation system going upstairs in the spare room!


----------



## lulz1996

MummyMana said:


> lulz1996 said:
> 
> 
> tbh first of all im new so hi to everyone. I have a beautiful three month old baby girl named Imi and her father just got a scholarship to study on the other side of the country and everyone is so excited for him except for me I dont want him to leave and i know if i said something he wouldn't but then i feel guilty :nope:
> 
> Could you not go with him? I like your Babys name btw :DClick to expand...

 thanks, but i can't go with him because i have school here and my parents would never agree i guess i forgot to mention that im 17 and a minor


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I never really got congratulated on my pregnancy with Jason so I am loving being congratulated now :haha:


----------



## MummyMana

lulz1996 said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz1996 said:
> 
> 
> tbh first of all im new so hi to everyone. I have a beautiful three month old baby girl named Imi and her father just got a scholarship to study on the other side of the country and everyone is so excited for him except for me I dont want him to leave and i know if i said something he wouldn't but then i feel guilty :nope:
> 
> Could you not go with him? I like your Babys name btw :DClick to expand...
> 
> thanks, but i can't go with him because i have school here and my parents would never agree i guess i forgot to mention that im 17 and a minorClick to expand...

Maybe you should talk to him about it and come up with a plan together :) at the end of the day your a family now, and family comes first!


----------



## KatVM

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I never really got congratulated on my pregnancy with Jason so I am loving being congratulated now :haha:

It's crazy how it changed once you have one already! But definitely congratulations again


----------



## ClairAye

KatVM said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I never really got congratulated on my pregnancy with Jason so I am loving being congratulated now :haha:
> 
> It's crazy how it changed once you have one already! But definitely congratulations againClick to expand...

It is! Thank you hun :flower:

How are you and Jacob? :)


----------



## snowfia

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I never really got congratulated on my pregnancy with Jason so I am loving being congratulated now :haha:

I know how you feel! Everyone's gotten over the shock of me having a baby so a second one is just exciting to people. It's great haha.


----------



## lizmageeful

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I never really got congratulated on my pregnancy with Jason so I am loving being congratulated now :haha:

Im hoping that people are supportive when I start telling people! Im scared that the reaction still wont be good because its sooooo soon!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh OH randomly started talking about baby names in Starbucks today and not only did it make me incredibly horny, my broodiness has now reached a whole new level... I don't know if I can wait years lmao why couldn't we have already been together for a few years :(


----------



## ClairAye

snowfia said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I never really got congratulated on my pregnancy with Jason so I am loving being congratulated now :haha:
> 
> I know how you feel! Everyone's gotten over the shock of me having a baby so a second one is just exciting to people. It's great haha.Click to expand...

I know! I was shocked tbh! I was expecting a lot of 'Oh good god...' etc lol :dohh:



lizmageeful said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I never really got congratulated on my pregnancy with Jason so I am loving being congratulated now :haha:
> 
> Im hoping that people are supportive when I start telling people! Im scared that the reaction still wont be good because its sooooo soon!Click to expand...

Yours will be way close, but to a lot of people a 19 month age gap is close and I've not had a bad word said to me :flower: Stuff what anyone else thinks anyway!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh hate the thought that i won't have the age gap between my children that i would like, hate it all, wish oh would agree with me.


----------



## Feff

Tbh my mood swings are getting worse again :( thought the baby blues had gone but they're back with full force lately


----------



## ClairAye

Feff said:


> Tbh my mood swings are getting worse again :( thought the baby blues had gone but they're back with full force lately

Have you spoken to your HV or GP? On average baby blues only last a couple of weeks after birth, I had PND but put it all down to everything and only got diagnosed at 3 months PP because I never spoke to anyone, it might be worth having a chat to someone :) Not saying it is though, I'm not trying to scare you!


----------



## Feff

Thank you :flower: I'm too scared to talk to anybody tbh :( I used to feel like it a lot but now it's only one day a week normally,I'm just too afraid to say anything :dohh:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i was feeling a bit crappy this week but af came on yesterday and now all i want to do is eat :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I have had sinusitis for 7 weeks now and it just needs to clear up, back to the Dr on Thursday for more antibiotics! :cry:

On a lighter note I'm 22 today:)


----------



## ClairAye

mayb_baby said:


> TBH I have had sinusitis for 7 weeks now and it just needs to clear up, back to the Dr on Thursday for more antibiotics! :cry:
> 
> On a lighter note I'm 22 today:)

Get well soon! And Happy Birthday! :D


----------



## Feff

Tbh I hate seeing Elodie unwell :( but at least I know that it's probably not a ear infection, but it could be a virus or TEETHING :wacko:


----------



## ClairAye

Feff said:


> Tbh I hate seeing Elodie unwell :( but at least I know that it's probably not a ear infection, but it could be a virus or TEETHING :wacko:

:( What's wrong with her? Early teething can be awful!


----------



## Feff

She wasn't well yesterday, was definitely not herself and was pulling on her ear a lot so I took her to the baby clinic today because she had her injections due but I wanted to see if she had a ear infection, they said it doesn't sound like it from the symptoms but it sounds like a virus or teething! :( she's still not well today but a lot better than yesterday!


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh, we finally painted the living room, and rearranged. It is SOOOO much better, feels bigger and is brighter


----------



## Feff

Tbh I'm glad I finally made an appointment at the doctors to see about me being down a lot :) not happy it's with one of the most insensitive doctors ever though :dohh:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i am moving house and i really cant wait!


----------



## 060509.x

kimberleyrobx said:


> TBH i am moving house and i really cant wait!

Yay! That's awesome :) 

tbh so bored when alice sleeps and oh is at work now! blargh what to do??


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh today my hoover AND phone have both stopped working.. Not a happy fucking bunny!! :growlmad:


----------



## Feff

Tbh my hayfever is so bad today :( on the plus side Elodie slept through last night! First time she's ever did that! :happydance:


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh my hair is falling out! Just dropping off my head :( I'm constantly removing bits of it from my baby too :s


----------



## 060509.x

MummyMana said:


> Tbh my hair is falling out! Just dropping off my head :( I'm constantly removing bits of it from my baby too :s

I had this too, it was everywhere! I'm lucky I had lots of hair :haha: I would have ended up bald! My hair is fine, but there's a lot of it. Be careful it doesn't wrap around your LO's fingers or toes as it can cut into them if it gets tight :/


----------



## MummyMana

I know, I'm constantly removing hair from her D: she likes to grab it :(


----------



## beanzz

Mine started falling out after having Oakley too :( my hairdresser said its normal and it grows back... And he was right, I have little tiny bits of hair in places now from where its been growing back lmao


----------



## MummyMana

Its not noticeable so I'm not too fussed about that side of it I'm just fed up of my hair being everywhere :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I hate not knowing what's going on


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh Jason is such a grumpy shit lately. He's taught himself to screech when he's in a mood too :dohh:


----------



## lizmageeful

tbh I went to my OBGYN today to get checked out to officially confirm my pregnancy and apparently my hCg levels were really high. Im super nervous cause i know that can be a sign of twins and i know i probably really cant afford twins... Im going in next thursday for an ultrasound to see if they see two babies. :/


----------



## lovingmumma

tbh im sick of OH not helping out with parker, or anything really. i dont know how to get him to understand how i feel because he just wont listen.


----------



## lovingmumma

lizmageeful said:


> tbh I went to my OBGYN today to get checked out to officially confirm my pregnancy and apparently my hCg levels were really high. Im super nervous cause i know that can be a sign of twins and i know i probably really cant afford twins... Im going in next thursday for an ultrasound to see if they see two babies. :/

:hugs: must be pretty crazy being told that!! there are heaps of positives having twins too though :) must be annoying that they couldn't get an ultrasound done sooner :(


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, I have never felt so down and alone before and I don't know what to do.


----------



## 060509.x

^ :hugs:

tbh i really need to do something about this extra weight... ive just measured my waist for something and it's 2 inches bigger than it was a few months ago :(


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh I LOVE this weather


----------



## lizmageeful

lovingmumma said:


> lizmageeful said:
> 
> 
> tbh I went to my OBGYN today to get checked out to officially confirm my pregnancy and apparently my hCg levels were really high. Im super nervous cause i know that can be a sign of twins and i know i probably really cant afford twins... Im going in next thursday for an ultrasound to see if they see two babies. :/
> 
> :hugs: must be pretty crazy being told that!! there are heaps of positives having twins too though :) must be annoying that they couldn't get an ultrasound done sooner :(Click to expand...

yeah it was partially that they didnt have a time i could come in and partially that they wanted to late a little bit longer so they they could be positively sure . and i know its really a blessing to be having twins but im really nervous.


----------



## Feff

Tbh as much as I love the sun it's SOOO hot and Elodie is so miserable :( 

Lizmageeful, wow I bet you're so nervous! You're being really brave about it though :) I hope everything goes how you want it at the doctors :flower: is there any other reason your hcg levels would be so high?


----------



## lizmageeful

there is a small posibility of it being a molar pregnancy, but tbh the doctors highly doubt it. Also, some people apparently just get incredibly high hCg levels even with single pregnancies. We will just have to wait and see. :/


----------



## Feff

If the doctors doubt it then that's a good sign anyway, do twins run in yours or OH's family? I bet this wait is killing you :(


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I've had to give up cloth with LO, so so so gutted :cry:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh this weather makes the days so much longer, i hate it!


----------



## Feff

Tbh as much as I love the sun, Elodie HATES it! She's so grumpy and unsettled I feel so bad for her! She's only in a thin dress and her nappy and she's still warm and miserable :( she's sleeping on me now, the only way she'll settle :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm so sick of this shitty weather.


----------



## Feff

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm so sick of this shitty weather.

Shitty?!?! :haha: 

Tbh I never knew Elodie would scream so much after her injections, it was horrific :(


----------



## ClairAye

I live on a northern Scottish island, yes very shitty :(


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm so sick of this shitty weather.

Swap? I hate this weather! Alice is getting so grumpy from it.

tbh OH's gone out, and every time his friend texts him about going out or whatever it reminds me that I have none! Blaah I don't even want to go out, having someone over would be good enough for me!


----------



## Feff

ClairAye said:


> I live on a northern Scottish island, yes very shitty :(

See I find that so weird, I'm in Wales and it's mad how different our weather is! It's been like 30 degrees here today, absolutely beyond boiling :( Elodie hates it, so I suppose you're lucky lol! We're already complaining about it :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

I don't think Jason has experienced a hot day since he was about 3 months old :dohh: Not even a joke either. I see everyone south with all their sun, all we've had is cloud :(


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I'm addicted to Big Brother x


----------



## 060509.x

Feff said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> I live on a northern Scottish island, yes very shitty :(
> 
> See I find that so weird, I'm in Wales and it's mad how different our weather is! It's been like 30 degrees here today, absolutely beyond boiling :( Elodie hates it, so I suppose you're lucky lol! We're already complaining about it :haha:Click to expand...

I live in Wales too!


----------



## Feff

Wow Clair, how do you cope lol? I always feel bad for Scottish people because the weather is so bad! It's either snowing or raining up there lol. The sun down here is too hot though seriously, my bedroom is 27 degrees :( 

Oh cool! Whereabouts are you? :)


----------



## Feff

Tbh I always feel bad waking up my mam to give the baby a feed so I can come back to bed but sometimes I haven't even got the energy to pick her up never mind feed her! :wacko: plus being ill isn't helping :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Feff said:


> Wow Clair, how do you cope lol? I always feel bad for Scottish people because the weather is so bad! It's either snowing or raining up there lol. The sun down here is too hot though seriously, my bedroom is 27 degrees :(
> 
> Oh cool! Whereabouts are you? :)

Where i live in scotland, right now we are having 23 degrees and it kills me! HOW THE HELL can you cope with 27 degrees?! fuck that! :nope:


----------



## Feff

27 in my bedroom, it was 33 outside yesterday :dohh: it's mad, I'm sweating my tits off :rofl:


----------



## 060509.x

Feff said:


> Wow Clair, how do you cope lol? I always feel bad for Scottish people because the weather is so bad! It's either snowing or raining up there lol. The sun down here is too hot though seriously, my bedroom is 27 degrees :(
> 
> Oh cool! Whereabouts are you? :)

Swansea :) 

tbh cba to do anything today, have zero energy!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm sick of hayfever :'( even with allergy tablets my throat, nose and eyes are soooo itchy and I can't stop sneezing. Thought allergy tablets were meant to stop all this


----------



## ClairAye

I'm used to it lol the last roasting day I remember was last May the days I was in labour and gave birth :( Another cloudy day here again :winkwink: :(


----------



## Feff

060509.x said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Wow Clair, how do you cope lol? I always feel bad for Scottish people because the weather is so bad! It's either snowing or raining up there lol. The sun down here is too hot though seriously, my bedroom is 27 degrees :(
> 
> Oh cool! Whereabouts are you? :)
> 
> Swansea :)
> 
> tbh cba to do anything today, have zero energy!Click to expand...

Aw I'm not too far from you, I live in Blaenau gwent :) 

Oh god, so you couldn't enjoy it anyway! Must be such a pain :dohh: it's boiling again here, was 28 degrees at 11am :wacko:


----------



## Nixtey

Tbh I wish my son would crawl or butt shuffle rather than rolling all over the place! i know that would be a whole lot harder to keep up with but damnit everyone asks if he can crawl and i have to tell them no (and deal with their looks of surprise that he's not crawling already)

Also tbh i wish i wasn't going back to work in 3 weeks :cry:


----------



## 060509.x

Nixtey said:


> Tbh I wish my son would crawl or butt shuffle rather than rolling all over the place! i know that would be a whole lot harder to keep up with but damnit everyone asks if he can crawl and i have to tell them no (and deal with their looks of surprise that he's not crawling already)
> 
> Also tbh i wish i wasn't going back to work in 3 weeks :cry:

Alice rolled everywhere until she was around 8 months. She was a lot quicker rolling everywhere then sitting up to have a nose than she was crawling! :haha:

Tbh it's bedtime for Alice! Finally, today has been a long day


----------



## Feff

Tbh I can't believe how hard Elodie has been today :dohh: hopefully it was because of the injections and not the heat because I can't see it cooling down anytime soon :(


----------



## 060509.x

Feff said:


> Tbh I can't believe how hard Elodie has been today :dohh: hopefully it was because of the injections and not the heat because I can't see it cooling down anytime soon :(

There's another week of it after this :(


----------



## Feff

Oh great, more grumpy baby :dohh:


----------



## KatVM

tbh I have severe post partum depression :( I am unable to care for jake right now and he is going to his uncle and aunt for a month so I can get the counselling I need to take care of him. I have to get 6 blood test today and pack his stuff cause he leaves tomorrow.


I feel heart broken that I cant see my baby boy for 1 months because my body couldn't heal properly :(


----------



## bsd

KatVM said:


> tbh I have severe post partum depression :( I am unable to care for jake right now and he is going to his uncle and aunt for a month so I can get the counselling I need to take care of him. I have to get 6 blood test today and pack his stuff cause he leaves tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I feel heart broken that I cant see my baby boy for 1 months because my body couldn't heal properly :(

Oh my god hunnie I'm so sorry :( couldn't imagine having to leave LO at all but you need to do what's best for you right now so you can be your best for him! My sister suffered from PPD and didn't get help, she didn't tell anyone. She tried committing suicide when LO was 1 year old (I thank god everyday she failed) but it was a lot harder for her to over come it she had to stay in a mental hospital for a really long time and is still not right after it all happened (her LO is 9 now!!) 

So I know you are incredibly heart broken and it'll be so hard for you to cope but you are doing the right thing! Stay strong and that month will fly by! :hugs2:


----------



## bsd

My tbh moment.. I've been too scared to discuss with anybody on BnB! and I'm not a private person either! This is just something I keep to myself because it's such a strong opinion some people feel totally different than I do about it and it can turn into total judgmental arguments that I DON'T want to deal with :nope:

I actually don't even know if it's suppose to be discussed on BnB.. lol so I won't say anything about except that being a mom makes me feel guilty and I wish I didn't have to feel guilty!


----------



## Feff

KatVM said:


> tbh I have severe post partum depression :( I am unable to care for jake right now and he is going to his uncle and aunt for a month so I can get the counselling I need to take care of him. I have to get 6 blood test today and pack his stuff cause he leaves tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I feel heart broken that I cant see my baby boy for 1 months because my body couldn't heal properly :(

:hugs: I hope you feel better very soon, you're doing the best thing for him and for you :) you'll feel so much better in the long run for this, and it's not that you didn't heal properly! It happens to lots of women and at least you're brave enough to deal with it xxx


----------



## Feff

bsd said:


> My tbh moment.. I've been too scared to discuss with anybody on BnB! and I'm not a private person either! This is just something I keep to myself because it's such a strong opinion some people feel totally different than I do about it and it can turn into total judgmental arguments that I DON'T want to deal with :nope:
> 
> I actually don't even know if it's suppose to be discussed on BnB.. lol so I won't say anything about except that being a mom makes me feel guilty and I wish I didn't have to feel guilty!

You can PM me if you need to talk? :flower: I expect I'll be up later on because of night feeds :winkwink:


----------



## bsd

Feff said:


> You can PM me if you need to talk? :flower: I expect I'll be up later on because of night feeds :winkwink:


Thank you :flower:
It's not like a situation I have a hard time discussing or something that bothers me, it's just something that bothers _other people_ and I hate dealing with the judgements. I could handle it before I really wouldn't care but now that I'm a 'mom' people look at me as a bad mother.. and I just want to tell them to go stuff themselves because I'm a great mother and I'll say it with confidence! :thumbup:
Haha, anyways I wish I had other mothers to talk to who are going through the same feelings with society but it's a different situation for every country, for every state, and even for every town. Lol this is a little confusing unless you know what I'm talking about I guess... I'm sorry! :dohh:

I've been looking for posts or something that's related to this topic but it's not mentioned ANYWHERE! I know why though.. and it's just so shitty!


----------



## bsd

ya know I wonder if I read through this whole thread if I'd find anybody else who mentions it! I'll try but I seriously doubt it :dohh:


----------



## aidensxmomma

bsd said:


> ya know I wonder if I read through this whole thread if I'd find anybody else who mentions it! I'll try but I seriously doubt it :dohh:

Feel free to PM me if you need to, hun. :flower:


----------



## lizmageeful

bsd said:


> My tbh moment.. I've been too scared to discuss with anybody on BnB! and I'm not a private person either! This is just something I keep to myself because it's such a strong opinion some people feel totally different than I do about it and it can turn into total judgmental arguments that I DON'T want to deal with :nope:
> 
> I actually don't even know if it's suppose to be discussed on BnB.. lol so I won't say anything about except that being a mom makes me feel guilty and I wish I didn't have to feel guilty!

PM me if you need to, you know were all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Feff

Give us a clue? You never know lol! :flower: 

Tbh I can't wait until I start feeling better :dohh: and I hope Elodie starts sleeping through the night again soon :wacko:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh,I love it being warm enough to walk round in a bikini. It's nice having all my tattoos on show at once :haha: little things make me happy hahaha


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh tomorrow OH has work 12 til 6pm. He usually does 6pm til 10pm. I have no idea what me and Alice are gonna do! Usually it's time to wind down when he's gone!


----------



## Feff

Tbh it still doesn't even seem real that I have a baby :wacko: when I think of being in labour it feels like a dream!


----------



## lovingmumma

^^^ tbh I feel exactly the same. Sometimes I get a second where I realise I have a baby and that I went through pregnancy and labour but it all feel like a dream most of the time.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I can't deal with being so tired, having SPD again and OH going back to work :( Agh, time to man up!


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh we are taking Alice off bottles and straw cups now using the doidy cup. They're actually as good as they say they are!!


----------



## Feff

Tbh I am exhausted because Elodie has been a nuisance all day and NOW my cousin who I haven't talked to in a while decides to text :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I wish Alice would drink her milk instead of spilling it everywhere. Im worried she's not getting enough :/


----------



## we can't wait

This section of BNB has become a total tumbleweed area....... but tbh, I'm glad to see my thread is still going strong. :winkwink:


----------



## we can't wait

Actually, I've considered changing the title to 'teen confessions' or something similar, too. Just so that people don't feel like they have to "tbh" it. We used to have a thread that was like a chat thread on here, but it's long gone. :cry: This was the replacement thread!


----------



## 060509.x

we can't wait said:


> This section of BNB has become a total tumbleweed area....... but tbh, I'm glad to see my thread is still going strong. :winkwink:

:haha: I don't think this thread will ever die! I only actually use this section for this thread. 

tbh Alice's ankle is getting better, but she had a little fall earlier, and started limping again :/


----------



## beanzz

Tbh Oakley is getting nasty and I don't know how to make him stop. He ripped loads of my hair out this morning now I'm paranoid about a bald spot. He pinches, claws at my face, screams at me. What the fuck is wrong with this child :/


----------



## Lissa3120

beanzz said:


> Tbh Oakley is getting nasty and I don't know how to make him stop. He ripped loads of my hair out this morning now I'm paranoid about a bald spot. He pinches, claws at my face, screams at me. What the fuck is wrong with this child :/

My son is the same lately, he's got into hitting, scratching and when he's laying down kicking, and pulling hair is his worst. I don't know where it all started, or how to make it stop. But I'm told a firm no, a flat palm up right (Like when you say stop) and then turning your back or moving him away from you, is a good productive way forward. Easier said than done though.
But he's not the only one lol, so hopefully that makes you feel better :D


----------



## beanzz

Lissa3120 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh Oakley is getting nasty and I don't know how to make him stop. He ripped loads of my hair out this morning now I'm paranoid about a bald spot. He pinches, claws at my face, screams at me. What the fuck is wrong with this child :/
> 
> My son is the same lately, he's got into hitting, scratching and when he's laying down kicking, and pulling hair is his worst. I don't know where it all started, or how to make it stop. But I'm told a firm no, a flat palm up right (Like when you say stop) and then turning your back or moving him away from you, is a good productive way forward. Easier said than done though.
> But he's not the only one lol, so hopefully that makes you feel better :DClick to expand...

Ah! Glad I'm not the only one. I've had to stop myself from giving a smack because I don't want to do that but nothing seems to work. I'm going to try that way I think. A flat palm and walking away sounds good, I once said no and pointed and he moved his head forward so his nose touched my finger and I couldn't help but laugh :haha: totally ruined what I was trying to do cos then he thought being naughty was funny to me.


----------



## samisshort

Tbh I want this pregnancy to slow down!! It's going so quick. i remember my sons was so slow. Well I'd rather have a slow one than fast one! Ah.


----------



## Mummy1995

Tbh I'm tired and lonely. Fed up of living at home with a bunch of know it all's but too scared to move.out


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I wish my best friend lived closer. We're having a BBQ tomorrow but only OHs friend is coming so its just 3 of us.


----------



## ClairAye

Mummy1995 said:


> Tbh I'm tired and lonely. Fed up of living at home with a bunch of know it all's but too scared to move.out

:hugs: Sorry you're still having bother there :nope: x


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh we FINALLY have sun! Spent a great day with OH and LO :cloud9:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, it makes me sad to see how much LO has grown, she's definitely not a baby anymore. i wish we could ttc soon :/


----------



## beanzz

samisshort said:


> Tbh I want this pregnancy to slow down!! It's going so quick. i remember my sons was so slow. Well I'd rather have a slow one than fast one! Ah.

Can't believe you're pregnant again :happydance: so jealous of everyone having number two that I was pregnant with last time :(


----------



## Feff

Tbh it was so nice being out with everybody tonight, was nice to be feff again and not mammy :) somehow me and FOB ended up the topic of the night though as usual lol, I didn't get upset and let it spoil my night though :thumbup:


----------



## ClairAye

060509.x said:


> tbh, it makes me sad to see how much LO has grown, she's definitely not a baby anymore.

I know how you feel :nope: Sometimes it actually feels funny calling him my baby :cry: I don't like him growing up so fast! x


----------



## aidensxmomma

ClairAye said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> tbh, it makes me sad to see how much LO has grown, she's definitely not a baby anymore.
> 
> I know how you feel :nope: *Sometimes it actually feels funny calling him my baby* :cry: I don't like him growing up so fast! xClick to expand...

Don't feel funny calling him your baby. I still call my kids my babies, especially my son, and he's 5 years old. :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Yeah of course he's my baby, he always will be, I actually meant to say calling him a baby lol :dohh:


----------



## Amber4

we can't wait said:


> This section of BNB has become a total tumbleweed area....... but tbh, I'm glad to see my thread is still going strong. :winkwink:

Congrats on your pregnancy! x


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I want this pregnancy to slow down!! It's going so quick. i remember my sons was so slow. Well I'd rather have a slow one than fast one! Ah.
> 
> Can't believe you're pregnant again :happydance: so jealous of everyone having number two that I was pregnant with last time :(Click to expand...

And me!! :( x


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh alice isn't in her cot anymore, and she's drinking from open cups, no more bottles... :( it's all happening so fast!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Tbh I cant wait for the terrible 2-3's to be over. Emma is an absolute whiny wretch. :cry:
Andddddd my baby will be six weeks old tomorrow! :baby:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm already sick of this royal baby. I'm sick of not being able to get under 113lbs I seem to keep going between that and 115lbs each week :brat:. I'm confused at why Oakley isn't going to bed as easily as before, we'd made good progress and now we're back at the beginning and CC again. Rah. Pretty moany tbh :haha:


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I know it sounds bad but i'm quite happy that I've just realised my girl has lip tie! Its too late to breast feed her now even of I got anything done about it, but I have answers as to why I couldn't now...

I still want to get an official diagnosis though, so I can find the midwife who told me not to be lazy when I was having problems breastfeeding, and slap her in the face with it!


----------



## Feff

Tbh it's my birthday today and I just want to curl up and cry :( I'm sick of my mams mood swings and her and my dad telling me I wouldn't cope if I moved out now!


----------



## we can't wait

Beanzz- Not me! I am so enthralled with the Royal Baby news. I think I'm just enjoying something positive being on the news for a change. :)

Feff- Happy birthday! I'm sorry your day didn't go so well. :hugs:

TBH, I'm just wishing this week away... Going to see the new Wolverine this weekend!


----------



## Feff

Thank you :) ^


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm with Josie on the Royal baby front! :dohh:

Tbh I'm going away for a few days tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I can't wait for Christmas :haha:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Tbh OH and I are getting a puppy on Saturday and I can't wait! I'm very excited although I am nervous as to see how Emily gets on with her... She was always a bit weary of dogs (because they are bigger than her) but I've shown her pictures of our dog and now whenever she sees one she goes 'a dog, a dog!' So I am seriously hoping she loves her!


----------



## Mummy1995

Tbh I'm shitting myself for results day!

Tbh I'd love to have have loads more kids but think I will will choose to only have one more in at least 5 years time.

Tbh I'm not sure if I wanna go to uni anymore until Isabella is older x


----------



## beanzz

060509.x said:


> Tbh I can't wait for Christmas :haha:

Oh thank god I'm not the only one thinking about it this early on :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't wait for Christmas :haha:
> 
> Oh thank god I'm not the only one thinking about it this early on :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I've already started buying for Alice!


----------



## Feff

I've started buying for Elodie too :haha: I love Christmas! I'm so excited for it


----------



## KatVM

tbh I had a great night with a great guy!

I don't think it will go anywhere but it was really nice to hangout with someone and have some fun even if it is just short term :)


----------



## beanzz

Omg I haven't started buying yet cos I thought it was too soon.... I might have to now :haha: if anyone comments at least I can say I know I'm not the only one haha. 

Excited now! :D


----------



## kimberleyrobx

CHRISTMAS?! I've still got Emily's birthday to get through next month! But I will probably start buying in as soon as her birthday is over, better to be prepared! xx


----------



## snowfia

I really want to start buying for christmas as it was such a rush last year and we'll have a newborn too so want to get most of it done before this one's born but OH thinks I'm mad :haha:


----------



## Feff

I've got quite a few things for Elodie lol! A ball pit, some little toys and I just ordered some Lamaze toys too :haha: I love it!!


----------



## Mummy1995

Tbh I've bought all of Isabella's Christmas and birthday presents hehe!


----------



## 060509.x

:haha: So glad I'm not the only one!! My best friend thinks I'm crazy talking about it all!


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I am also excited for Christmas!! started my countdown on fb the other day  I also bought my first present yesterday!!! xx


----------



## beanzz

I can't wait til Next bring out the Christmas clothes and pjs :haha:


----------



## Feff

Tbh (sorry to put an end to the excitement of Christmas!) but my dog died early hours of this morning and I'm so upset :( I wish I have him a kiss before he went to the vets and I wish I paid more attention to him after I had the baby :(


----------



## 060509.x

Feff said:


> Tbh (sorry to put an end to the excitement of Christmas!) but my dog died early hours of this morning and I'm so upset :( I wish I have him a kiss before he went to the vets and I wish I paid more attention to him after I had the baby :(

Aww, big :hugs:!!


----------



## KatVM

19 days till my baby boy is home! I have missed him so much :( 
Also job interview tomorrow! :)


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm on such a high today! New clothes & the sun is shining! :)


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I wish I could stop being so tired, or nap in the day. I haven't seen OH properly for a week and we live together ffs :dohh: I keep falling asleep on the sofa at night just after he gets back from work and apparently I'm in such a deep sleep he can't wake me. Haven't slept in my bed for days :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh my forth sister was born this morning!


----------



## ClairAye

Congrats to your mum, Trish! I remember you saying about her gender scan etc!


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Congrats to your mum, Trish! I remember you saying about her gender scan etc!

:haha: Yeah, can't believe she's got 5 of us girlies!


----------



## samisshort

Tbh I am so happy for once. My childrens "father" agreed last night to terminate all his rights and take his name off my sons certificate. I am so happy. And he will have my last name too. Since #2 is. I have also started my GED and am very excited about that. :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I am so tired!


----------



## Feff

Tbh I can't cope with my mams bitchiness all of the time anymore :( she's not talking to me this time because I asked her to have the baby so I could have a lie in, and didn't get up until half 11 :dohh: I know it's out of order but I don't do it everyday, and Elodie hardly naps in the day so I can't sleep when she does! Plus Elodie doesn't settle after her 4/5am feed unless she's in bed with me so I'm not fully sleeping I'm just half asleep in case I roll :wacko:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh i know i already did one today, but i'm going to see my new little sister at 12! Can't wait, hope i get a cwtch without her crying, other people's newborns normally hate me!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh there's less flats available for rent than there was a week ago. Let the stressing begin! :( really hope somewhere nice comes up before we have to leave


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I haven't posted on here in a while :) Can't believe my little man is nearly 19 months old! I can't wait to ttc again, just need to get over my fear of labour and birth before we do which is not going to be easy! xx


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, I really want to go on a shopping spree and get loads of baby clothes and new clothes for DD. Just with I had the money. Haven't got any clothes for this one yet :(


----------



## Feff

Tbh I still can't believe how good Elodie was at her photo shoot today! And I can't believe that she's 3 months tomorrow :( time flies!


----------



## Amber4

Tbh period is 3 days late! Defo not pregnant though. Hurry up!


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I need a staffie puppy! Just been playing with some and they're so cute :D I fell in love


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I can't believe it's August! Its come around so quick!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH I can't wait for my college induction in 2 weeks and more importantly I cannot wait to start my course in 3 weeks! I can't wait to get back into a routine, and TBH I can't believe it's August already, and my little girl is 2 on the 21st! What's that all about?! Where has my baby gone?!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh it's been almost 2 years since I fell pregnant with Jason.. Scary!! :nope:


----------



## Amber4

Tbh getting concerned about this missing period.


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> Tbh getting concerned about this missing period.

Have you tested?

tbh So much stuff I wanna buy! Grrr


----------



## Amber4

060509.x said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh getting concerned about this missing period.
> 
> Have you tested?
> 
> tbh So much stuff I wanna buy! GrrrClick to expand...

A few days ago and it was a BFN. So don't know what's going on x


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh bit nervous about my health visitor appointment tomorrow, I've already been referred to the doctor for Imogen's weight gain and that's on the 22nd but today I weighed her roughly on the bathroom scales and she's over 20lbs now :s she'll be weighed professionally tomorrow so I'll know how much but its just a bit nerve wracking as I don't even know what the concern is :p


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh getting concerned about this missing period.
> 
> Have you tested?
> 
> tbh So much stuff I wanna buy! GrrrClick to expand...
> 
> A few days ago and it was a BFN. So don't know what's going on xClick to expand...

I hate when I have no clue what's happening! It's not so bad for me, I'm used to being weeks late because of my contraception. I'd go to the doctors if it doesn't come soon x


----------



## Amber4

060509.x said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh getting concerned about this missing period.
> 
> Have you tested?
> 
> tbh So much stuff I wanna buy! GrrrClick to expand...
> 
> A few days ago and it was a BFN. So don't know what's going on xClick to expand...
> 
> I hate when I have no clue what's happening! It's not so bad for me, I'm used to being weeks late because of my contraception. I'd go to the doctors if it doesn't come soon xClick to expand...

It's so annoying isn't it? All the extra worry! I will do as my cycles are never more than a day late. I always track so I know where I'm at and this has not happened since I got my first period after having Brooke. Even before I got pregnant I was always 28-29 days! How long should I give it do you reckon? xx


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I am praying for my BFP


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh getting concerned about this missing period.
> 
> Have you tested?
> 
> tbh So much stuff I wanna buy! GrrrClick to expand...
> 
> A few days ago and it was a BFN. So don't know what's going on xClick to expand...
> 
> I hate when I have no clue what's happening! It's not so bad for me, I'm used to being weeks late because of my contraception. I'd go to the doctors if it doesn't come soon xClick to expand...
> 
> It's so annoying isn't it? All the extra worry! I will do as my cycles are never more than a day late. I always track so I know where I'm at and this has not happened since I got my first period after having Brooke. Even before I got pregnant I was always 28-29 days! How long should I give it do you reckon? xxClick to expand...

It is, I hate it. Before Alice I was never more than 3 days late, my cycle was between 30-34 days. I went a week over one month and just knew something was wrong, turns out I was pregnant with Alice :haha:

Id probably go once you're a week plus over, or try another test and then go if its another negative xx


----------



## Feff

Tbh there's only 141 sleeps until Christmas, I'm so excited :rofl:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh just come back from the dentist, feel like half my face is a balloon!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm already half-way through my pregnancy.. Whaaaat!?! :shock:

I also had a shit scan today but get to go back in 2 weeks, yay! :)


----------



## ClairAye

mayb_baby said:


> TBH I am praying for my BFP

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## snowfia

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm already half-way through my pregnancy.. Whaaaat!?! :shock:
> 
> I also had a shit scan today but get to go back in 2 weeks, yay! :)

It's going so fast!
I'm nearly in 3rd tri, eek! I thought it went so slow with Isabella and now it's flying by.


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, Isabella's in bed already, at half 5! She fell asleep at dinner and nothing would wake her up at all.
But OH doesn't get back until about 11, definitely going to enjoy this time by myself! :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I'm so excited :happydance:
I'm for the Tennets Vital Festival on the 16th to see Avicii, Tiny Tempah, Rudimental and Tommy Trash


----------



## Amber4

Tbh absolute miserable mood tonight. No idea why. Could just cry right now :( I was so excited before and then flick of a switch not happy =/ x


----------



## ClairAye

snowfia said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm already half-way through my pregnancy.. Whaaaat!?! :shock:
> 
> I also had a shit scan today but get to go back in 2 weeks, yay! :)
> 
> It's going so fast!
> I'm nearly in 3rd tri, eek! I thought it went so slow with Isabella and now it's flying by.Click to expand...

It's scary how fast it's going!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I can't believe Teagan is 1 already!! And I can't believe how long it's been since I was last on here :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oliver is 19 months tomorrow!! It's going on 2 and a half years since I fell pregnant where's the time gone! 

He's saying so much now he amazed me yesterday by picking up a piece of paper and walking round going 'paperrr! paperrr!' I have no idea how he learnt that word because I never really say it to him, it made me so happy though :) xx


----------



## bsd

tbh I'm wondering where the hell my period is haha

I've been BF for 7 months so I know it could take up to a year but the last time I had one was in march 2012!! It's been about a year and a half lol so it's kind of awesome but at the same time really strange!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm so stressed today I just need to sit alone with some chocolate and cry loads to relieve it all but I have to act normal for Oakley. All of my problems right now could be solved with money :( maybe I should start looking for work.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Tbh stuff is looking up :)
Gorgeous new house, OH has an extra job from September bringing in a tonne of extra money, I'm all sorted for my second year of Uni and OH has finally acknowledged the fact we should get engaged :D just to wait now haha x


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh, I hate alices bedroom now! :haha: wish I could redecorate already >.<


----------



## rockys-mumma

Tbh I've not posted in here for ageeees. And also nowhere near a teen anymore lol. But still, thought I'd join in! :D


----------



## ClairAye

beanzz said:


> Tbh I'm so stressed today I just need to sit alone with some chocolate and cry loads to relieve it all but I have to act normal for Oakley. All of my problems right now could be solved with money :( maybe I should start looking for work.

Big hugs, Josie! :hugs: xx


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm really looking forward to this weekend! Fingers crossed it's a good one!


----------



## ClairAye

bsd said:


> tbh I'm wondering where the hell my period is haha
> 
> I've been BF for 7 months so I know it could take up to a year but the last time I had one was in march 2012!! It's been about a year and a half lol so it's kind of awesome but at the same time really strange!

I didn't get a proper one until 7 or 8 months PP without BFing! Then got pregnant again at 10 months PP lol. I've had three proper ones in 2 years haha!


----------



## snowfia

ClairAye said:


> bsd said:
> 
> 
> tbh I'm wondering where the hell my period is haha
> 
> I've been BF for 7 months so I know it could take up to a year but the last time I had one was in march 2012!! It's been about a year and a half lol so it's kind of awesome but at the same time really strange!
> 
> I didn't get a proper one until 7 or 8 months PP without BFing! Then got pregnant again at 10 months PP lol. I've had three proper ones in 2 years haha!Click to expand...

I haven't had one since April 2011! Never had one after DD because of BF and I'm pregnant again. It's crazy :haha:


----------



## Feff

Tbh it's nice to find somebody who doesn't care that I have a baby and likes me for who I am! :cloud9: things are looking up finally!!!


----------



## ClairAye

snowfia said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bsd said:
> 
> 
> tbh I'm wondering where the hell my period is haha
> 
> I've been BF for 7 months so I know it could take up to a year but the last time I had one was in march 2012!! It's been about a year and a half lol so it's kind of awesome but at the same time really strange!
> 
> I didn't get a proper one until 7 or 8 months PP without BFing! Then got pregnant again at 10 months PP lol. I've had three proper ones in 2 years haha!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had one since April 2011! Never had one after DD because of BF and I'm pregnant again. It's crazy :haha:Click to expand...

It's great! :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh Alice's Christmas stash is looking good already!


----------



## Amber4

060509.x said:


> Tbh Alice's Christmas stash is looking good already!

You're as bad as me! :haha:

Tbh I am dreading moving house next weekend. So much to do! x


----------



## 060509.x

Amber4 said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh Alice's Christmas stash is looking good already!
> 
> You're as bad as me! :haha:
> 
> Tbh I am dreading moving house next weekend. So much to do! xClick to expand...

Only this year I've gone like it, last year I didn't even think about Christmas until September time!

tbh I dyed my hair red today, I was bored and wanted change, takes me back to when OH and I first started going out :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I haven't been on here in what feels like forever!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh it's 16 days til I go to Menorca and I'm a mix of :happydance: because a holiday is so needed and :cry: because Oakley isn't coming. My mum advised me not to bring him so he's staying with my grandma who he loves to bits so he'll be fine... Me on the other hand, I'm going to be a mess when it comes to leaving him :cry:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH I can't wait to start college on the 26th and I am more excited for my induction on the 19th! Find out who is in my class, get to know them, and buy some new clothes for starting college as right now I look like a tramp because I've been too busy buying lovely new clothes for the babies! My turn!


----------



## Feff

Tbh my moods have been so up and down lately! I wish my period would hurry up so I could blame my mood swings on something :dohh: (defo not pregnant, no nooky nooky for me since last August :haha: )


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I wish Friday would hurry up x


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I haven't been on here in what feels like forever!

Ummm Kian is HOW close to being one!?! Get on Facebook more too :haha: x


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I find it hysterical how I read my aunts status update, "so glad to have two days off". Scroll down more and see my other aunts status, "so glad to be watching my niece! (Other aunts daughter)" 
:( she's always pushing that baby off while I'm over here wishing I could be back with my baby.


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH sometime I hate living so close to my mum


----------



## Feff

Tbh I can't wait to get my own place, it seems as if there's always something I'm doing wrong in my parents eyes :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I haven't been on here in what feels like forever!
> 
> Ummm Kian is HOW close to being one!?! Get on Facebook more too :haha: xClick to expand...

A week tomorrow and he will be one :crys: haha I know aye had a lot going in recently plus Kian broke my phone the wee rascal so I was cut off from the internet for what felt like aaages!! :haha: but got a new one now as an early birthday present so youl be seeing pleant of posts from me! :) haha x


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I feel like I know no one on here anymore:haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm having a catch up with an old best friend from School tomorrow!! Can't wait!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh its my birthday today and i am so grateful to be spending it with my two boys! My oh just got out of hospital last night just in time for today :) and tbh everything that's happened recently even though being horrible has really made me appreciate what I've got, my two boys mean the whole world to me and i would be lost without them! So today is going to be a day full of lots of cuddles and kisses! <3:hugs:

Oh p.s im 20 today so officially no longer a teen mummy, but I'm staying here anyways :shhh: :haha:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH I have only just realised Emily's second birthday is 6 days away! Holy moly! Where's my little girl gone?! And we haven't even wrapped any of her presents! Nor have we got everything we wanted to get her! Oh my, I can't believe she is 2 in just 6 short days :-( xx


----------



## beanzz

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh its my birthday today and i am so grateful to be spending it with my two boys! My oh just got out of hospital last night just in time for today :) and tbh everything that's happened recently even though being horrible has really made me appreciate what I've got, my two boys mean the whole world to me and i would be lost without them! So today is going to be a day full of lots of cuddles and kisses! <3:hugs:
> 
> Oh p.s im 20 today so officially no longer a teen mummy, but I'm staying here anyways :shhh: :haha:

Happy birthday! Don't worry, I've been 20 since march hehe! We could call it the twenteens ;)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh we finally are getting OH's car registered and insured today so it's gonna be road ready in a few hours but I'm so impatient to have our living situation straightened out. I really am.


----------



## Sarah1508

beanzz said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh its my birthday today and i am so grateful to be spending it with my two boys! My oh just got out of hospital last night just in time for today :) and tbh everything that's happened recently even though being horrible has really made me appreciate what I've got, my two boys mean the whole world to me and i would be lost without them! So today is going to be a day full of lots of cuddles and kisses! <3:hugs:
> 
> Oh p.s im 20 today so officially no longer a teen mummy, but I'm staying here anyways :shhh: :haha:
> 
> Happy birthday! Don't worry, I've been 20 since march hehe! We could call it the twenteens ;)Click to expand...

Yup sounds like a plan! Twenteen sounds much better then twenty anyways! :haha:


----------



## KatVM

TBH

I have one hell of a week :'(
Jacob came home from a month away on Saturday - which was amazing
I spent most of Monday in the hospital - I am uncontrollably bleeding :( 
I went back to the hospital Tuesday night and spent from 9pm to 12am in there 
The fire alarm went off Wednesday at 4:00 am so the schedule that was set up screwed up
Jake is now up every morning at 6am instead of 8am.


MY BABY WILL BE ONE ON MONDAY! :)


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Tbh I can't believe that tomorrow night it'll be a week since I've had my little girl. And tbh, it feels weird not being pregnant. I love having her here &#9825;, but i also enjoyed pregnancy.


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I haven't been on here in what feels like forever!
> 
> Ummm Kian is HOW close to being one!?! Get on Facebook more too :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> A week tomorrow and he will be one :crys: haha I know aye had a lot going in recently plus Kian broke my phone the wee rascal so I was cut off from the internet for what felt like aaages!! :haha: but got a new one now as an early birthday present so youl be seeing pleant of posts from me! :) haha xClick to expand...

I got a cuteness update on Kian today anyway! :haha: Can't believe he's almost 1! Also I hope Sean is okay :hugs: x


----------



## ClairAye

MiSS.M0MMY2BE said:


> Tbh I can't believe that tomorrow night it'll be a week since I've had my little girl. And tbh, it feels weird not being pregnant. I love having her here &#9825;, but i also enjoyed pregnancy.

It's so weird when they're first born! Heck I still get times almost 15 months later where I can't believe I'm a mum :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> MiSS.M0MMY2BE said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't believe that tomorrow night it'll be a week since I've had my little girl. And tbh, it feels weird not being pregnant. I love having her here &#9825;, but i also enjoyed pregnancy.
> 
> It's so weird when they're first born! Heck I still get times almost 15 months later where I can't believe I'm a mum :dohh:Click to expand...

I have to agree with this! Alice is 16 Months and I still sit here thinking 'OMG I'm actually a mother, I have a child' :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

It's crazy! I do say 'How did I make this amazing little guy!?' I can't imagine what it feels like with two!


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

I know, it definitely still feels surreal that this is MY daughter. This is who was growing inside me. Its so crazy.


----------



## aidensxmomma

ClairAye said:


> MiSS.M0MMY2BE said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't believe that tomorrow night it'll be a week since I've had my little girl. And tbh, it feels weird not being pregnant. I love having her here &#9825;, but i also enjoyed pregnancy.
> 
> It's so weird when they're first born! Heck I still get times almost 15 months later where I can't believe I'm a mum :dohh:Click to expand...

My kids are 5 years old and (almost) 4 years old and sometimes I still get those times where I can't believe that I'm a mom. :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh two years ago today OH and I were deciding whether or not we should buy a pregnancy test! I can't believe it's been two years already


----------



## ClairAye

060509.x said:


> Tbh two years ago today OH and I were deciding whether or not we should buy a pregnancy test! I can't believe it's been two years already

It's weird thinking it's almost 2 years since I fell pregnant! :wacko: :(


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> Tbh two years ago today OH and I were deciding whether or not we should buy a pregnancy test! I can't believe it's been two years already
> 
> It's weird thinking it's almost 2 years since I fell pregnant! :wacko: :(Click to expand...

Its nuts! I can't wait to ttc properly and to see OH happy about it rather than him being devastated, its probably a long way off but still!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I regret getting a job already. Hate having to keep leaving LO :(


----------



## 060509.x

tbh just bought another one of Alice's Christmas presents, well... I say that but I might keep it for her birthday :haha: Also bought her some clothes yesterday, also for Christmas


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh, I'm really not that excited for OH and I's day in the NYC today cos I really just wanna bring my baby home. 
Also tbh, I'm also so glad we're moving here cos OH's parents and step mom and little sister speak near exclusively Vietnamese and I don't want that language barrier between Syri and them. And lemme tell you, Vietnamese is a bitch to speak. This coming from someone that's took lessons in both Japanese and Chinese -.-*


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm having a really down day :( Hate hormones!


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm having a really down day :( Hate hormones!

:hugs:

Tbh I can't wait for winter


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I cannot wait until this week is over


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I can't get over it when Jason calls me mum <3


----------



## mayb_baby

It's 01.06am and I'm watching Hells Kitchen


----------



## kimberleyrobx

THE I have my college induction today and I am super excited! I can't wait to find out what days I am in but hopefully I'm not in on Tuesdays so Emily can still go to early years! xx


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh feeling very down about my body today, can't wait for winter either so I can wear things Im comfortable in!! Hate summer clothes


----------



## mayb_baby

I am so bloated


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm so broody, it hurts... So damn pathetic


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm wide awake. I want crisps. And chocolate. And Dr.Pepper.. :sad1:


----------



## mayb_baby

060509.x said:


> Tbh I'm so broody, it hurts... So damn pathetic

:hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh it was my due date yesterday ...last year and my baby will be one on Thursday :cry: why do they grow up so fast! It feels like only yesterday I gave birth to him and its actually been a year wft!? It's a strange feeling , I'm so excited for his birthday but also a little bit upset at the same time? Please tell me I'm not the only one!? :haha:


----------



## Nixtey

Tbh, i feel absolutely worn out! Ryan woke up at 11pm and would not settle until 1am! Then we were both up at 6 so i could go to work... Groggy is an understatement! :sleep:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I regret going back to work already. Why the fuck did I want to start working when my child is only 16 months?! :dohh: I miss him so much and my new boss is making me work more than I wanted to :cry:


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## 060509.x

mayb_baby said:


> TBH :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh its my baby's first birthday today :cry: (feeling emotional here) :haha:


----------



## Feff

Happy birthday Kian! 

Tbh I nearly got a job the other day, worked it out and there's no point of me even working because I'll be £10 better off than I am now because of my income support and that :( hate scrounging! It's going to be so hard to move out now :/


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh its my baby's first birthday today :cry: (feeling emotional here) :haha:

Aww happy birthday to your LO! It's surreal when they turn 1, but that didn't feel like long ago Oliver turned one, and now it's four and a half months until he turns 2! They're still babies at one :) xx


----------



## ClairAye

Happy First Birthday, Kian! :D :happydance: xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh its my baby's first birthday today :cry: (feeling emotional here) :haha:

:flower::hugs::cake: happy Birthday


----------



## ClairAye

Feff said:


> Happy birthday Kian!
> 
> Tbh I nearly got a job the other day, worked it out and there's no point of me even working because I'll be £10 better off than I am now because of my income support and that :( hate scrounging! It's going to be so hard to move out now :/

Did you take tax credits into account too? X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

ClairAye said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Kian!
> 
> Tbh I nearly got a job the other day, worked it out and there's no point of me even working because I'll be £10 better off than I am now because of my income support and that :( hate scrounging! It's going to be so hard to move out now :/
> 
> Did you take tax credits into account too? XClick to expand...

Yes I agree you should get working tax credits if you have a job (as long as it's 16 hours or more a week I think?).. I don't see how you'd be better off on income support then wages and tax credits combined, ring up the tax credits office to work out how much you could get from there :) xx


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh today has been really up and down! Found out my older sister has been talking about me behind my back... The same sister that I gave a second chance to after she was absolutely horrible to me when i fell pregnant and in the end actually told me to have an abortion and the same one who i gave a third chance to aswell (not going to get into that , long story!) ... And now my Mam is annoyed at me because we have fallen out again and tbh I really dont think I have the strength to forgive her this time and have to carry on dealing with her judging me and telling me what to do every time I see her :/ not even for my mams sake this time :( , but on the good side of today my OH finally put a ring on it and we are now actually going to tell people! :happydance: we still can't afford my own ring yet but he gave me his mams one which i thought was really sweet <3 but shhh to anyone that has me on facebook because I still haven't got to tell my mam because of the shit that was happening today!


----------



## ClairAye

So sorry, Sarah :hugs:

Buuuut.. Omg AHHHH!!! :D Congratulations! So happy for you :) xxx


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh feeling run down lately


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I feel like shit today :( I just want to crawl into bed!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH it is father in laws birthday today and we are at his house for the day and all I want is to go home! Sure they aren't bad people or anything, but I really can't be bothered plastering on my happy face today! OH and I are bickering non stop and the last thing I want right now is to be around him or his family! I just want to go home! :-(


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH rude people are pissing me off :gun:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I'm really really scared..not wrapped my head around having another baby.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I am trying different things to attempt to get Alice to take me a bit more seriously, like she does OH


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm having a bad day :(


----------



## 060509.x

fl00b said:


> tbh i'm having a bad day :(

:hugs: 

Tbh can't wait to start up our BBQ so hungry!


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I am trying no to get too excited


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I hate when I have dreams that I'm pregnant, they always feel real...


----------



## snowfia

Tbh I thought we were past the poo explosions. This was the most impressive yet.. Oh the joys of kids. :haha:


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I will never take the washing machine for granted again! Just done a bathload of laundry and I can barely feel my arms! The good news is my new one is awesome and is coming on 2nd September :) 7kg load, 1200 rpm, A+++ energy rating :)


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh :/


----------



## Feff

Sorry can't quote your replies!

On minimum wage for 16 hours my income support would get stopped, I worked out with tax credits too on their calculator and it's not much more at all because of the fact my income support will be stopped! I'm so upset over it :/

I haven't been claiming child tax credits yet because my mam was claiming on my behalf, something to do with the fact that they said my parents could claim working tax credit at the same time :wacko: I'm going to wait now though and see what money I get for child tax credit and then maybe see about working again. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise though, I've got my open university course starting in October, driving lessons, maybe getting a house and Elodie (obviously :haha: )


----------



## MummyMana

How come you can't get ctc? My Mum phones up to renew hers (ctc for my sister and wtc) and they said I void get it even though we're living in the same household... May be.worth giving them a ring and see, the best time to get through to them is a SaturdAy :)


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH my arm is still sore from the blood tests


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I reallllllly want an ice cold can of coke XD


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Tbh today was my second day of college and I can't believe how tired I am. I forgot jus how tiring travelling, sitting around and learning was! I got home at 5pm yesterday and I was I bed for 7:30pm along with everyone else. It's 10:19pm right now and I am exhausted. If it weren't for CBB and other amusing programmes on the tv then I would have been in bed hours ago. I'm not used to waking to an alarm every morning but hopefully it gets better. Because we've only started college we aren't doing any work and just sitting around, "getting to know each other" although we all got friendly yesterday. I just can't wait to start doing real course work, but i am knackered! xx


----------



## Kidmommi

You guys r soo lucky my boo just left me for some freak skank.
I feel like I can do without him tho.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Mrs Griffin said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> Tbh today was my second day of college and I can't believe how tired I am. I forgot jus how tiring travelling, sitting around and learning was! I got home at 5pm yesterday and I was I bed for 7:30pm along with everyone else. It's 10:19pm right now and I am exhausted. If it weren't for CBB and other amusing programmes on the tv then I would have been in bed hours ago. I'm not used to waking to an alarm every morning but hopefully it gets better. Because we've only started college we aren't doing any work and just sitting around, "getting to know each other" although we all got friendly yesterday. I just can't wait to start doing real course work, but i am knackered! xx
> 
> hey gurl, congrats! It will be worth it in the end! :happydance: can't wait to get my degree and be done with waitressing forever!Click to expand...

I'm soooooooo tired zZzZzZ


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I've just done the last day of the first week of my work out and I'm not feeling hopeful. Weigh in and measurements tomorrow, I hope I've made some sort of change!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I have gained half a stone since starting the injection 3 months ago, wtf!! :cry:


----------



## samisshort

TBH I am so glad I'm having another baby boy :cloud9:

Had my scan yesterday and I am beyond ecstatic that my Alex will have someone to share his toy trucks with and building blocks! Pretty stoked that I don't need to buy anymore baby clothes either as I still have all of my sons :haha:


----------



## Mii

Tbh, I wish I didnt leave here. I miss all the young moms I use to talk to ; (


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I wish I could stop being broody!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Tbh I wish the house work would magically do it by itself, I'm sick of it!


----------



## babyjan

samisshort said:


> TBH I am so glad I'm having another baby boy :cloud9:
> 
> Had my scan yesterday and I am beyond ecstatic that my Alex will have someone to share his toy trucks with and building blocks! Pretty stoked that I don't need to buy anymore baby clothes either as I still have all of my sons :haha:

Congratulations! That's lovely!

I would love another lil boy :)


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I can't believe tomorrow is September!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I feel heavily pregnant at 23 weeks :(
Really hope it gets better soon, I hate not being able to play with Jason properly!


----------



## Nixtey

tbh OMG i'm getting married in 10 months! Time to hop back onto the exercise train!! :dance:


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Tbh I really should not have let myself eat anything and everything when I was pregnant. It's making my weight loss journey a bit harder now, now that I have to control myself when all I really want is a huge bowl of ice cream.... Self control, self control, self control.... :/


----------



## kimberleyrobx

THE it's only 09:40am and I am knackered already... been up since 7am and sitting around doing nothing really tires me! Taking emily upstairs for a nap in an hour or so and I think I'm join her... really need to start going to bed earlier!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Feeling so ill


----------



## Ashleii15

TBH: I thought I was ready to have a child at just age 14, I ended up getting pregnant a few months later, and then giving birth to my son <3 Now, to expand our family, we are hopefully expecting baby #2. 
And I honestly cannot wait to start my schooling to become a nurse and start my career


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I'm so excited about my washing machine tomorrow :)


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH Heartburn is killing me


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm an auntie!!! And my nephew is freaking adorable!! Also FINALLY a boy in the family :haha:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH I am SICK of this small house where their is no room for anything and I am SICK of these floors and walls and house work and not being able to let emily play outside because the gardens a wreck! I am just so sick of this house and this street! I can't wait to move!!!


----------



## Feff

I can get ctc, but my mam was claiming on my behalf because the people there told her to do it that way and she would get more because my dad is working :wacko: but it didn't work like that because my claim is double the amount my mam was getting! Hopefully it's not been backdated to when I sent the claim form off and I will get it weekly :) 

Tbh I'm regretting not giving breast feeding a go today! And I'm dreading doing my theory, I keep putting off revising for it because it's so boring :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh that's OH started on a new boat and away for a week. Jason keeps going into the hall and shouting on him, the same when I put him to bed. This will be hard :(


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I am stressed and in pain. . . . Damn thrush


----------



## 060509.x

tbh back to doing the video today, not feeling energetic though!


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, I'm so drained today and just feel like I'm going to pass out.
Can't wait to get to the doctors, get some iron tablets and hopefully start feeling better. Ugh.


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh I need more milk and shops closed :(


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh this stress is too much :(


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh this car smells like a mixture of wheat thins, Gatorade and something I can't identify and I know it's just my smelling being over sensitive but it's driving me crazy! 
Also...tbh I have so few people to talk to, that I actually have half a mind to message OH's ex that spent months trying to get us to talk to her and now that we have, has lost interest lol


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH My throat is so sore


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I keep changing my mind on what to get Alice for Christmas also I just know I'm going to go over my budget :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm fed up of finding toys I want to get Jason then realising the little 'No delivery to Scottish Islands' message :growlmad:


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I'm glad so far my little bean is ok x


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbfh "des go to sleep" doesn't work when it's gone 2am, you've been playing fuckin halo since I went to sleep at 11, I wake up and say something at 2, you go back and start ANOTHER game...no. Ill not sleep. I'm fuckin mad.


----------



## fl00b

tbh i'm ready to crack


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Tbh, if my DH cant change how hes treating me...itll be the end of our marriage..


----------



## Sarah1508

fl00b said:


> tbh i'm ready to crack

:hugs: and tbh I'm the same, can't stop worrying, feels like my head is about to expload :( and i just feel so drained and kinda like a zombie because I just can't cry, but I know in goibf to crack soon and I bet its going to be Saturday night (supposed to be having a girly night and a few drinks, for the first time since I was 17, I'm now 20) I hope to God I don't burst out in tears because its supposed to be a good night and I don't want to spoil it for everyone else :/ even though I won't be able to fully enjoy it because of everything that's swirling about my head..... Urgh dont think any of that made sense!


----------



## samisshort

TBH, the guy I'm seeing knows how to give me baby fever and I'm already pregnant. :haha: he sent me a picture of himself holding his newborn nephew the other day and wow, my uterus exploded. :winkwink: he's so good with kids! Makes me happy. Feel like my life is coming together so nicely! I'll have my GED finished on September 10th also! Yay! Also have my best friends party to go to on Saturday, and I will be making a cheesecake for this occasion ;) safe to say I'm VERY excited.... :haha: love me some cheesecake!!


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH 
I have been cleaning all evening due to flooding my kitchen :brat:


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I'm not bothered about my baby self settling... I just wish my comforting/rocking etc would actually work! Like, without half hour-2hours of screaming, thrashing, grabbing and crying first :( when do they grow,out of this phase? She sleeps well when she's asleep but getting her to sleep is like going to war! Every nap time and bed time results in some injury on my part, bad back a lot of stress and tears :(


----------



## KatVM

tbh I am now working part time, full time schooling(online) and taking care of a one year old and also planning to take on another part time job in 6 weeks. I love how busy I am but I wish I could handle the stress of it all a bit better!



Also! TBH I hate when my alarm doesn't wake me up in the morning and I have 15 minutes to get me and Jake dressed, fed, packed and changed for the day. Crazy rush this morning!


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I wish this headache would go away!


----------



## snowfia

Tbh I am so fed up of OH atm and everything is really stressing me out. Wish OH would realise how much he takes me for granted. Just want to curl up in bed for a week :(


----------



## 060509.x

snowfia said:


> Tbh I am so fed up of OH atm and everything is really stressing me out. Wish OH would realise how much he takes me for granted. Just want to curl up in bed for a week :(

:hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kian can almost open the stair gate we have stopping him from getting out of the living room into the kitchen, deffo going to have to get ones that are more complicated to open for the stairs!!


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH my boobs are so sore


----------



## Rhio92

xforuiholdonx said:


> Tbh, if my DH cant change how hes treating me...itll be the end of our marriage..

Are you okay Hun? Here if you need anything xxx


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh my house is going to smell like a farm for a week :/ I've got three rabbits from back home while they go on holiday :/ also not forgetting my own guinea pig....


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I love Mr & Mrs Smith even though I have seen it 100000 times


----------



## samisshort

TBH I'm nervous about my social studies GED test tomorrow. I did horrible in that subject at school! But I'm pretty confident in the Constitution test on Wednesday. Been studying for that one for two weeks :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh mine and oh's relationship has reached breaking point and I'm seriously considering leaving him :cry: the story is way to long to even begin writing it on here but basically he is so disrespectful when he drinks and has crossed the line way to many times! And I don't know if I can find it on my heart to forgive him again :cry: I am willing to try couples counseling for Kians sake and mine tbh because I still stupidly love him in some way so hopefully it will help is work on our problems because if not it will be over and Kian will have to grow up in a broken family like I did :cry: and the little piece of my heart that's left will be shattered like the rest and I really don't know if I can cope with that :cry:


----------



## 060509.x

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh mine and oh's relationship has reached breaking point and I'm seriously considering leaving him :cry: the story is way to long to even begin writing it on here but basically he is so disrespectful when he drinks and has crossed the line way to many times! And I don't know if I can find it on my heart to forgive him again :cry: I am willing to try couples counseling for Kians sake and mine tbh because I still stupidly love him in some way so hopefully it will help is work on our problems because if not it will be over and Kian will have to grow up in a broken family like I did :cry: and the little piece of my heart that's left will be shattered like the rest and I really don't know if I can cope with that :cry:

:hugs:

tbh it's finally getting cold!


----------



## Feff

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh mine and oh's relationship has reached breaking point and I'm seriously considering leaving him :cry: the story is way to long to even begin writing it on here but basically he is so disrespectful when he drinks and has crossed the line way to many times! And I don't know if I can find it on my heart to forgive him again :cry: I am willing to try couples counseling for Kians sake and mine tbh because I still stupidly love him in some way so hopefully it will help is work on our problems because if not it will be over and Kian will have to grow up in a broken family like I did :cry: and the little piece of my heart that's left will be shattered like the rest and I really don't know if I can cope with that :cry:

:hugs: hope everything works out, message me if you need somebody to talk to :) 

Tbh I've had such a good day today! Just been happy :) wish Elodie would hurry up and settle for her nap though :(


----------



## mayb_baby

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh mine and oh's relationship has reached breaking point and I'm seriously considering leaving him :cry: the story is way to long to even begin writing it on here but basically he is so disrespectful when he drinks and has crossed the line way to many times! And I don't know if I can find it on my heart to forgive him again :cry: I am willing to try couples counseling for Kians sake and mine tbh because I still stupidly love him in some way so hopefully it will help is work on our problems because if not it will be over and Kian will have to grow up in a broken family like I did :cry: and the little piece of my heart that's left will be shattered like the rest and I really don't know if I can cope with that :cry:

:hugs::hugs: I hope you can sort it out 

Tbh I really want to tell my parents


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I've put more things on ebay, I hope it sells... seems like nobody wants any of the things I sell... :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh mine and oh's relationship has reached breaking point and I'm seriously considering leaving him :cry: the story is way to long to even begin writing it on here but basically he is so disrespectful when he drinks and has crossed the line way to many times! And I don't know if I can find it on my heart to forgive him again :cry: I am willing to try couples counseling for Kians sake and mine tbh because I still stupidly love him in some way so hopefully it will help is work on our problems because if not it will be over and Kian will have to grow up in a broken family like I did :cry: and the little piece of my heart that's left will be shattered like the rest and I really don't know if I can cope with that :cry:

:hugs: Feel free to message me on Facebook if you need a chat or a vent! Xx


----------



## ClairAye

Bad - Tbh I am so sick of wondering if my son will be healthy. I need to know what is going on now before I crack.

Good - Tbh I treated myself to Iron Man 3 today :D


----------



## beanzz

Tbh firstly, I think I'm finally over my holiday blues. I still hate England though, I'd be more than happy to move out to Menorca tomorrow :haha:

And secondly, I wish OH never moved in with me, I wish I told him not to. Now I'm stuck in this shitty situation where I want my flat to myself but he moved away from family and friends to give us a chance :/


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh:cry:


----------



## samisshort

Tbh in 2 weeks I find out my GED results!! So glad I finished :cloud9: Going to be signing up for some (online) college classes for now, to get some credits going :) I'm going to do online until #2 is old enough to be watched! So probably around 6-9 months, depending how well he takes a bottle with expressed bm. Hopefully this time around I respond to a pump! Could never pump at all with Alex, so I just gave up on it lol


----------



## Feff

Tbh I wish my mother would stop telling me what to do with Elodie :dohh: I need to move out bad!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I wish I had more motivation!


----------



## Feff

Tbh my open university stuff came back earlier, don't know whether to be scared or excited lol!


----------



## beanzz

mayb_baby said:


> Tbh:cry:

Hope you're ok :/ :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I've got a ten year old stalker... :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Feff

Tbh I honestly don't know how long I can put up with my mam telling me what to do with Elodie constantly :dohh: wish I was brave enough to say something!


----------



## MummyMana

Feff said:


> Tbh I honestly don't know how long I can put up with my mam telling me what to do with Elodie constantly :dohh: wish I was brave enough to say something!

You need to say something! You don't have to be mean about it, just day that you know she's only trying to help and you appreciate the advice but you'd rather she didn't put it in a way that makes it seem like she's trying to tell you what to do!

That way it's not a direct accusation but she still gets the point :)


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH Hurry up Wednesday :brat:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH I have never in my life been so relieved to see AF as I was just now... Phew!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I'm so glad that the rabbits are going home tomorrow! Can't wait to see them gone, one guinea pig is enough for me, never mind three rabbits!! :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

060509.x said:


> tbh I'm so glad that the rabbits are going home tomorrow! Can't wait to see them gone, one guinea pig is enough for me, never mind three rabbits!! :haha:

Oh I adore rabbits:cloud9:


----------



## 060509.x

mayb_baby said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> tbh I'm so glad that the rabbits are going home tomorrow! Can't wait to see them gone, one guinea pig is enough for me, never mind three rabbits!! :haha:
> 
> Oh I adore rabbits:cloud9:Click to expand...

Same :haha: but I don't like looking after them! My aunt has 5 back home, they were away so we had thr three girls here and her neighborhour had the other two... Wish I had one of the boys, he's so easy, plus he comes out without making mess!


----------



## Feff

MummyMana said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I honestly don't know how long I can put up with my mam telling me what to do with Elodie constantly :dohh: wish I was brave enough to say something!
> 
> You need to say something! You don't have to be mean about it, just day that you know she's only trying to help and you appreciate the advice but you'd rather she didn't put it in a way that makes it seem like she's trying to tell you what to do!
> 
> That way it's not a direct accusation but she still gets the point :)Click to expand...

She'll think that I'm being ungrateful and not talk to me and shout, rant and rave about it :dohh: 

I was making Elodie laugh last night be shaking her pretending to dance and my mam told me to stop because she 'had visions of Elodie being in hospital for shaken baby syndrome' :wacko:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm in double digits already!?! :wacko: :happydance:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh my broodiness has vanished since going to Menorca and now instead I'm scared another baby will destroy my body and I won't be able to confidently walk around in a bikini on holiday after a second... I think this is even worse than being broody :(


----------



## Feff

beanzz said:


> Tbh my broodiness has vanished since going to Menorca and now instead I'm scared another baby will destroy my body and I won't be able to confidently walk around in a bikini on holiday after a second... I think this is even worse than being broody :(

Lets swap? I'm so broody it's scaring me! My friend had her baby yesterday and I nearly cried from jealousy in a room full of people :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

Feff said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh my broodiness has vanished since going to Menorca and now instead I'm scared another baby will destroy my body and I won't be able to confidently walk around in a bikini on holiday after a second... I think this is even worse than being broody :(
> 
> Lets swap? I'm so broody it's scaring me! My friend had her baby yesterday and I nearly cried from jealousy in a room full of people :dohh:Click to expand...

Gladly!! I hate this, I don't want to be scared out of having another child. Ah you poor thing, I know that feeling, why must our babies grow up so that other people's squishy newborns make us crazy about having another baby :( maybe that's what I need to snap myself out of this haha, a teeny tiny newborn to make me broody! :haha:


----------



## Feff

beanzz said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh my broodiness has vanished since going to Menorca and now instead I'm scared another baby will destroy my body and I won't be able to confidently walk around in a bikini on holiday after a second... I think this is even worse than being broody :(
> 
> Lets swap? I'm so broody it's scaring me! My friend had her baby yesterday and I nearly cried from jealousy in a room full of people :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Gladly!! I hate this, I don't want to be scared out of having another child. Ah you poor thing, I know that feeling, why must our babies grow up so that other people's squishy newborns make us crazy about having another baby :( maybe that's what I need to snap myself out of this haha, a teeny tiny newborn to make me broody! :haha:Click to expand...

I know what you mean too, but Elodie has ruined my body anyway so I don't care about it if I have another baby lol! Flabby belly and stretch marks, I just think at least I've got an excuse tell me about it :( haha! Good plan ;) god help me when Elodie's as old as your LO!


----------



## MummyMana

Feff said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I honestly don't know how long I can put up with my mam telling me what to do with Elodie constantly :dohh: wish I was brave enough to say something!
> 
> You need to say something! You don't have to be mean about it, just day that you know she's only trying to help and you appreciate the advice but you'd rather she didn't put it in a way that makes it seem like she's trying to tell you what to do!
> 
> That way it's not a direct accusation but she still gets the point :)Click to expand...
> 
> She'll think that I'm being ungrateful and not talk to me and shout, rant and rave about it :dohh:
> 
> I was making Elodie laugh last night be shaking her pretending to dance and my mam told me to stop because she 'had visions of Elodie being in hospital for shaken baby syndrome' :wacko:Click to expand...

Even if she does shout it'll be worth it in the long run. She had her chance to be a parent and now it's your turn. Maybe just blatantly ignoring her will send the message but either way you've gotta stand up for yourself! If she still thinks she can tell you what to do now she'll still be doing it when your 50, you've gotta break the cycle for your own sanity!

Sure it might hurt her feelings at first, but doesn't it hurt your feelings when it seems like she doesn't trust your ability to be a mum? Just have a heart to heart with her :)


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I love Autumn and Winter :)


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh the weather is so bad we had a powercut today :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

ClairAye said:


> Tbh the weather is so bad we had a powercut today :(

Same here although no power cut yet... It is so cold and so windy and its been raining 90-100% since last week! Sigh :-(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mayb_baby said:


> TBH I love Autumn and Winter :)

Me too :-D I love winter, I can't wait till it snows! I already have hot chocolate, a onesie and all the rest raring to go  bring it on!!! xx


----------



## Feff

MummyMana said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I honestly don't know how long I can put up with my mam telling me what to do with Elodie constantly :dohh: wish I was brave enough to say something!
> 
> You need to say something! You don't have to be mean about it, just day that you know she's only trying to help and you appreciate the advice but you'd rather she didn't put it in a way that makes it seem like she's trying to tell you what to do!
> 
> That way it's not a direct accusation but she still gets the point :)Click to expand...
> 
> She'll think that I'm being ungrateful and not talk to me and shout, rant and rave about it :dohh:
> 
> I was making Elodie laugh last night be shaking her pretending to dance and my mam told me to stop because she 'had visions of Elodie being in hospital for shaken baby syndrome' :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Even if she does shout it'll be worth it in the long run. She had her chance to be a parent and now it's your turn. Maybe just blatantly ignoring her will send the message but either way you've gotta stand up for yourself! If she still thinks she can tell you what to do now she'll still be doing it when your 50, you've gotta break the cycle for your own sanity!
> 
> Sure it might hurt her feelings at first, but doesn't it hurt your feelings when it seems like she doesn't trust your ability to be a mum? Just have a heart to heart with her :)Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: I'll say something when she does it again, she's in a foul mood today though anyway :dohh:


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, I have really enjoyed today. OH has been so good with Isabella and I love watching them play together, just wish it'd happen more!


----------



## MummyMana

Feff said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I honestly don't know how long I can put up with my mam telling me what to do with Elodie constantly :dohh: wish I was brave enough to say something!
> 
> You need to say something! You don't have to be mean about it, just day that you know she's only trying to help and you appreciate the advice but you'd rather she didn't put it in a way that makes it seem like she's trying to tell you what to do!
> 
> That way it's not a direct accusation but she still gets the point :)Click to expand...
> 
> She'll think that I'm being ungrateful and not talk to me and shout, rant and rave about it :dohh:
> 
> I was making Elodie laugh last night be shaking her pretending to dance and my mam told me to stop because she 'had visions of Elodie being in hospital for shaken baby syndrome' :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Even if she does shout it'll be worth it in the long run. She had her chance to be a parent and now it's your turn. Maybe just blatantly ignoring her will send the message but either way you've gotta stand up for yourself! If she still thinks she can tell you what to do now she'll still be doing it when your 50, you've gotta break the cycle for your own sanity!
> 
> Sure it might hurt her feelings at first, but doesn't it hurt your feelings when it seems like she doesn't trust your ability to be a mum? Just have a heart to heart with her :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower: I'll say something when she does it again, she's in a foul mood today though anyway :dohh:Click to expand...

Good luck! Inbox me if you need help :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I am also so broody, nearly everyone I know has gotten pregnant and had a baby since I had Oliver. So every couple of months there seems to be another newborn making Oliver look huge!! 

Fed up with the amount of people commenting out of nowhere that I will 'hopefully have a girl' next and that they 'bet I am hoping for the next one to be a girl' etc. Just rude! xx


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I feel like I need to get some stuff off my chest and I thought i would do it here because well I ont really have much people to vent too :/ well these last few months have been some of the worst of my life, my oh tried to commit suicide in April just before he was due at court to be a witness for his little cousins murder trial, after he took the overdose he was just so easily discharged from hospital and refferd to a cpn nurse (who is shit)anyways we had to go through the trial miles away from home which was extremely hard emotionally and financially , ( lost about 1000 pounds of work time and more if i added the travel costs) and due to the stress of the trial and money worries of ended up loosing his job. So fast forward a few more months and I end up having to go to the doctors because I've been havibg severe cramps and other symptoms (tmi) and end up finding out I have chlamydia.... :cry: and I've had it for so long that it has caused pelvic inflammatory disease ( which can cause severe scarring to yoir tubes and well you know the rest :cry: ) so obviously I am upset and furious at the same time, I know I haven't cheated so its obvious my oh had! Turns out he did cheat on me when we had been going out for a couple of months (and I know that was 2 years ago now but the feeling of hurt to me is still fresh :/ ) anyways since it was that long ago that means I had it for over two years that means i even had it when I was pregnant!! :cry: and because I had it for so long that's why I got the pelvic inflammatory disease and now it could be very difficult to conceive if I ever wanted another baby :cry: so ever since all this came out things have been really up and down between me and oh and more recently about 2 months ago things got really bad and me and oh where out drinking celebrating a friends birthday and we got in an argument and he thought i was going to leave him and ended up slitting his wrists :cry: I was so angry at him at first I mean how could he do this to us again! and i was also angry at the cpn nurse who a week before this happened told him he wasnt a danger to himself?! Anyways to try cut a long story short he was flown away to glasgow and put in a mental health ward in glasgow, I made my way out the day after on the first ferry and had to leave Kian for the first time :( , while in glasgow oh was getting the proper help FINALLY! and i was making an hour journey back and foward every day to go see him, so after a while he was discharged and we came home and everything seemed to be getting back to normal untill I stared remembering other things about that night we where out so i did some snooping and found enough for me to confront my oh about anther woman... he admited to me that he is pretty sure he kissed her after we fell out but he isn't positive, I feel absolutley heart broken "how could he do this to me again? and not just me this time Kian too! So after a rough couple of weeks I decide to try and forgive him for Kian's sake and well because I love him. So fast foward i dont even know how long now and I've been getting horrible pains again and all the other symptoms.. I've almoast convinced myself i have chlamydia again (which means oh did more then just kiss... :cry:) and beacsue of the severity of the pains in my tummy I think I have PID again :cry: I went to the doctors about a week ago and has a urine test and was all clear so its not a UTI , had a swab done to test for and sti and doc gave me thrush cream too, he told me to try not worry becuse it ight just be that but i cant help but worry especially since the thrush cream hasnt worked :cry: I have one more week to wait for the results and I really dont know if i can last that long without cracking! I am trying so hard to act like i am okay for Kians sake and keeping myself busy but I am absolutley drained :cry: I'm hardly sleeping and when I do I'm having nightmares and i just dont know how long I can keep up acting "okay" before I have a breakdown :cry: everything is just such a mess :cry:


----------



## mayb_baby

kimberleyrobx said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> TBH I love Autumn and Winter :)
> 
> Me too :-D I love winter, I can't wait till it snows! I already have hot chocolate, a onesie and all the rest raring to go  bring it on!!! xxClick to expand...

Oh I can wait for snow as I commute to uni and I hate when it snows lol:haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Oh, Sarah! I wish I could give you a huge cuddle! I am so sorry that you've had such a rough time :nope: :hugs: :hugs: I hope your results come back clear xxx


----------



## ClairAye

kimberleyrobx said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh the weather is so bad we had a powercut today :(
> 
> Same here although no power cut yet... It is so cold and so windy and its been raining 90-100% since last week! Sigh :-(Click to expand...

Not nice :(
We're supppsed to have 65mph winds around 5am :|


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> Oh, Sarah! I wish I could give you a huge cuddle! I am so sorry that you've had such a rough time :nope: :hugs: :hugs: I hope your results come back clear xxx

Thanks I hope so too I just felt like this would be the best place to vent because nobody I know from home goes on here and also really needed to vent tonight because I felt like I was going to expload! :( but its not all bad I've recently got close to a friend who has been having similar problems so I can kind of talk to her about it but I don't like really venting as much ad I did there to her because she has enough on her own plate! I just feel really up and down with oh atm like one half of me is so madly in love with him but the other half hates his guts for what he has done to me :( and one half of me just wants to be close and hug him (which I do) just incase this week is the last time we can ever do that :cry: and the other half just wants to be distant with him so that if I find out I have chlamydia it might not hurt as much to leave him because I've distanced myself (which I also do too) I am so up and down its driving me crazy! Sorry if that didn't quite make sense total sleep deprived ! Hah xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I feel like I need to get some stuff off my chest and I thought i would do it here because well I ont really have much people to vent too :/ well these last few months have been some of the worst of my life, my oh tried to commit suicide in April just before he was due at court to be a witness for his little cousins murder trial, after he took the overdose he was just so easily discharged from hospital and refferd to a cpn nurse (who is shit)anyways we had to go through the trial miles away from home which was extremely hard emotionally and financially , ( lost about 1000 pounds of work time and more if i added the travel costs) and due to the stress of the trial and money worries of ended up loosing his job. So fast forward a few more months and I end up having to go to the doctors because I've been havibg severe cramps and other symptoms (tmi) and end up finding out I have chlamydia.... :cry: and I've had it for so long that it has caused pelvic inflammatory disease ( which can cause severe scarring to yoir tubes and well you know the rest :cry: ) so obviously I am upset and furious at the same time, I know I haven't cheated so its obvious my oh had! Turns out he did cheat on me when we had been going out for a couple of months (and I know that was 2 years ago now but the feeling of hurt to me is still fresh :/ ) anyways since it was that long ago that means I had it for over two years that means i even had it when I was pregnant!! :cry: and because I had it for so long that's why I got the pelvic inflammatory disease and now it could be very difficult to conceive if I ever wanted another baby :cry: so ever since all this came out things have been really up and down between me and oh and more recently about 2 months ago things got really bad and me and oh where out drinking celebrating a friends birthday and we got in an argument and he thought i was going to leave him and ended up slitting his wrists :cry: I was so angry at him at first I mean how could he do this to us again! and i was also angry at the cpn nurse who a week before this happened told him he wasnt a danger to himself?! Anyways to try cut a long story short he was flown away to glasgow and put in a mental health ward in glasgow, I made my way out the day after on the first ferry and had to leave Kian for the first time :( , while in glasgow oh was getting the proper help FINALLY! and i was making an hour journey back and foward every day to go see him, so after a while he was discharged and we came home and everything seemed to be getting back to normal untill I stared remembering other things about that night we where out so i did some snooping and found enough for me to confront my oh about anther woman... he admited to me that he is pretty sure he kissed her after we fell out but he isn't positive, I feel absolutley heart broken "how could he do this to me again? and not just me this time Kian too! So after a rough couple of weeks I decide to try and forgive him for Kian's sake and well because I love him. So fast foward i dont even know how long now and I've been getting horrible pains again and all the other symptoms.. I've almoast convinced myself i have chlamydia again (which means oh did more then just kiss... :cry:) and beacsue of the severity of the pains in my tummy I think I have PID again :cry: I went to the doctors about a week ago and has a urine test and was all clear so its not a UTI , had a swab done to test for and sti and doc gave me thrush cream too, he told me to try not worry becuse it ight just be that but i cant help but worry especially since the thrush cream hasnt worked :cry: I have one more week to wait for the results and I really dont know if i can last that long without cracking! I am trying so hard to act like i am okay for Kians sake and keeping myself busy but I am absolutley drained :cry: I'm hardly sleeping and when I do I'm having nightmares and i just dont know how long I can keep up acting "okay" before I have a breakdown :cry: everything is just such a mess :cry:

:hugs::hugs:I'm so sorry this is awful, I don't think I could forgive him cheating on me. I forgave my OH when we were young, I broke up for 3 months and we didn't live together or have kids but if he did it too my family I couldn't cope.
You do not have to deal with this:flower: x


----------



## MummyMana

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I feel like I need to get some stuff off my chest and I thought i would do it here because well I ont really have much people to vent too :/ well these last few months have been some of the worst of my life, my oh tried to commit suicide in April just before he was due at court to be a witness for his little cousins murder trial, after he took the overdose he was just so easily discharged from hospital and refferd to a cpn nurse (who is shit)anyways we had to go through the trial miles away from home which was extremely hard emotionally and financially , ( lost about 1000 pounds of work time and more if i added the travel costs) and due to the stress of the trial and money worries of ended up loosing his job. So fast forward a few more months and I end up having to go to the doctors because I've been havibg severe cramps and other symptoms (tmi) and end up finding out I have chlamydia.... :cry: and I've had it for so long that it has caused pelvic inflammatory disease ( which can cause severe scarring to yoir tubes and well you know the rest :cry: ) so obviously I am upset and furious at the same time, I know I haven't cheated so its obvious my oh had! Turns out he did cheat on me when we had been going out for a couple of months (and I know that was 2 years ago now but the feeling of hurt to me is still fresh :/ ) anyways since it was that long ago that means I had it for over two years that means i even had it when I was pregnant!! :cry: and because I had it for so long that's why I got the pelvic inflammatory disease and now it could be very difficult to conceive if I ever wanted another baby :cry: so ever since all this came out things have been really up and down between me and oh and more recently about 2 months ago things got really bad and me and oh where out drinking celebrating a friends birthday and we got in an argument and he thought i was going to leave him and ended up slitting his wrists :cry: I was so angry at him at first I mean how could he do this to us again! and i was also angry at the cpn nurse who a week before this happened told him he wasnt a danger to himself?! Anyways to try cut a long story short he was flown away to glasgow and put in a mental health ward in glasgow, I made my way out the day after on the first ferry and had to leave Kian for the first time :( , while in glasgow oh was getting the proper help FINALLY! and i was making an hour journey back and foward every day to go see him, so after a while he was discharged and we came home and everything seemed to be getting back to normal untill I stared remembering other things about that night we where out so i did some snooping and found enough for me to confront my oh about anther woman... he admited to me that he is pretty sure he kissed her after we fell out but he isn't positive, I feel absolutley heart broken "how could he do this to me again? and not just me this time Kian too! So after a rough couple of weeks I decide to try and forgive him for Kian's sake and well because I love him. So fast foward i dont even know how long now and I've been getting horrible pains again and all the other symptoms.. I've almoast convinced myself i have chlamydia again (which means oh did more then just kiss... :cry:) and beacsue of the severity of the pains in my tummy I think I have PID again :cry: I went to the doctors about a week ago and has a urine test and was all clear so its not a UTI , had a swab done to test for and sti and doc gave me thrush cream too, he told me to try not worry becuse it ight just be that but i cant help but worry especially since the thrush cream hasnt worked :cry: I have one more week to wait for the results and I really dont know if i can last that long without cracking! I am trying so hard to act like i am okay for Kians sake and keeping myself busy but I am absolutley drained :cry: I'm hardly sleeping and when I do I'm having nightmares and i just dont know how long I can keep up acting "okay" before I have a breakdown :cry: everything is just such a mess :cry:

That's such a horrible load of stuff to go through :( I'm sorry your having such a tough time but it seems like your being stronger than most would in your situation :) I hope everything works out okay in the end for you :( 

Just a thought on the chlamydia though, when you were treated for it the first time was your OH treated too? Maybe you re-caught it off him from the first "batch"? 

I hope you manage to work through things, it sounds like a really tough time for both of you but I'm hoping you pull through :)


----------



## Feff

:hugs: Sarah! xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sarah1508 :hugs: That's such a lot to go through! :( Stay strong I hope you can come to a decision that will make you happier in the long run. xx


----------



## beanzz

Wow Sarah, I'm so so sorry for everything you've been through! I hope he gets the help he needs so he can be the man you and Kian need. We're all here for you. Big :hugs: xx


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I want to move out of this country but I know FOB wouldn't ever let me. It would be mean to take Oakley away from his dad. Pooooo :(


----------



## Amber4

Big hugs Sarah :hugs: xxxx I am so sorry you are going through such a hard time. You are such a strong lady! xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I'm so nervious


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies for all the support :) and tbh I woke up feeling okay today so going to make the most of it!


----------



## Feff

Sarah1508 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the support :) and tbh I woke up feeling okay today so going to make the most of it!

Have a nice day x


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I feel so fat


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I'm so tired. This Breaking Bad addiction is going to kill me :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh this weather has stolen my motivation! Feeling like a flump but I cba to work out :haha:


----------



## xxchloexx

Tbh, I am so happy with my weight loss, feeling fantastic about my self and I haven't felt like this since months before I was pregnant!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I am constantly in pain :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I am constantly in pain :(

SPD or something similar maybe? I had horrific pain once I hit 30 weeks gone, I couldn't move without wincing! I was admitted to the hospital at 36 weeks because the pain was so bad and it was right behind my c section scar so I thought it was rupturing! They gave me 3000mg cocodamol and I was high off my kite! It was amazing  maybe make an appointment with your midwife xx


----------



## ClairAye

Yep :(
It's now worse than when I was 37 weeks+ with Jason. I can't take cocodamol either as it makes me feel so ill :( I'm pretty much screwed :cry: xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

ClairAye said:


> Yep :(
> It's now worse than when I was 37 weeks+ with Jason. I can't take cocodamol either as it makes me feel so ill :( I'm pretty much screwed :cry: xx

Oh babe :-( I know how you feel though, I kept telling myself "just another few weeks and it'll be over" and then two minuter later I was saying "Oh who the fuck am I kidding! Give me the drugs!!!" Can the doctors not prescribe something else?xx


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, I'm gonna start exercising again tomorrow... urgh it's not even for weight loss, it's for the measurements, toning up and all that... urgh!


----------



## snowfia

Tbh OH and I had a great conversation today about our relationship and I think we're finally getting over this rough patch. It's so nice to feel close to him again<3


----------



## MummyMana

beanzz said:


> Tbh I'm so tired. This Breaking Bad addiction is going to kill me :haha:

Me and OH just got series 5 on DVD :)


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I've finally bought Alice a new forward facing car seat, she's been in her infant seat up until now, but I'm so scared of her going into it. I'm just glad that we don't actually drive so only in the car twice a week max.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I am so happy and proud of our little boy! :happydance: Let's hope things stay this way!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I am so happy and proud of our little boy! :happydance: Let's hope things stay this way!

I saw your status on Facebook, glad everything is ok! xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Tbh I need a break away from everyone and everything. I don't know who I am anymore or what 'kimberleys' like. All I know is mummy mode, and it would be nice to go on a holiday somewhere warm to find what kimberleys like. I don't know who she is! Any offers? Someone come take me away for a week please!


----------



## Desi's_lost

tbh I feel so lost. I wish I hadn't decided to leave LO. Even though I know theres no way around this financial situation.


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I feel like I can finally breathe! Test came back negative thank God! When the doctor phoned me and told me the news I felt so relieved I cried. I feel like a big weight has just been lifted of my shoulders...ahhhh :) But obviously me and Oh have a lot to work on in our relationship still but at least we can get started on that now and hopefully start getting close again like we used to be, I miss that so much. I'm obviously still worried though because well the symptoms I've been getting aren't nothing and it all points to PID :/ so going to the doctors tomorrow to see if it is that again :nope: fingers crossed its not! And this time I go to the doctors I am going to press on the fact that I want the tests scans etc to see if I have any damage on my Fallopian tubes from the last time I had PID, would prefer to know now what my chances are of being able to have anymore kids rather then in a few years time trying then to find out I can't, so fingers crossed there isn't too much damage done :/ and hopefully even none at all! Miracles can happen right? :/


----------



## beanzz

MummyMana said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so tired. This Breaking Bad addiction is going to kill me :haha:
> 
> Me and OH just got series 5 on DVD :)Click to expand...

I have the first half of season 5! Only on season 3 disc 3 atm, it's SO good I can't wait to get to season 5! I will be sad when it's over though haha


----------



## MummyMana

beanzz said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so tired. This Breaking Bad addiction is going to kill me :haha:
> 
> Me and OH just got series 5 on DVD :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have the first half of season 5! Only on season 3 disc 3 atm, it's SO good I can't wait to get to season 5! I will be sad when it's over though hahaClick to expand...

I know I can't believe season 6 is the last one :( I've just started watching season 4 again with my mum because she hasn't seen that one yet, also gonna start watching from the first episode of season 1 with MIL possibly :D 

The guy who plays Walter is never gonna be the dad from Malcolm in the middle again...


----------



## Feff

Tbh I'm finally gonna book my theory today! So scared though but I need to pass it ASAP :dohh: 

Why is everybody on about breaking bad all of a sudden?! What is it? Is it good? :haha: now I've watched all the lost's perhaps I can move onto this while I'm waiting for revenge to come back on :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I can't believe I'm in Third Tri already!


----------



## MummyMana

Feff said:


> Tbh I'm finally gonna book my theory today! So scared though but I need to pass it ASAP :dohh:
> 
> Why is everybody on about breaking bad all of a sudden?! What is it? Is it good? :haha: now I've watched all the lost's perhaps I can move onto this while I'm waiting for revenge to come back on :haha:

It is awesome! (although my breaking bad love isn't sudden, I've been into it for years) it's about a highschool chemistry teacher (played by the dad from malcolm in the middle) who finds out he has cancer and starts cooking meth with one of his former students


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I will be in my second trimester for my dating scan, looking forward to seeing a fully formed baby :D


----------



## Feff

MummyMana said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm finally gonna book my theory today! So scared though but I need to pass it ASAP :dohh:
> 
> Why is everybody on about breaking bad all of a sudden?! What is it? Is it good? :haha: now I've watched all the lost's perhaps I can move onto this while I'm waiting for revenge to come back on :haha:
> 
> It is awesome! (although my breaking bad love isn't sudden, I've been into it for years) it's about a highschool chemistry teacher (played by the dad from malcolm in the middle) who finds out he has cancer and starts cooking meth with one of his former studentsClick to expand...

Wow sounds good lol! I'll have to have a look :winkwink:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh if it's so late and you're too tired, why are you still watching tv..


----------



## beanzz

MummyMana said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so tired. This Breaking Bad addiction is going to kill me :haha:
> 
> Me and OH just got series 5 on DVD :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have the first half of season 5! Only on season 3 disc 3 atm, it's SO good I can't wait to get to season 5! I will be sad when it's over though hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I know I can't believe season 6 is the last one :( I've just started watching season 4 again with my mum because she hasn't seen that one yet, also gonna start watching from the first episode of season 1 with MIL possibly :D
> 
> The guy who plays Walter is never gonna be the dad from Malcolm in the middle again...Click to expand...

Omg there's a season 6?! Someone told me 5 was the last, I'm so happy there's another season lmao! :happydance:


----------



## MummyMana

Yes it's available to preorder for November from Amazon :) I have asked for it for Christmas though as I don't really want anything lol


----------



## snowfia

Tbh I can't wait for our flat to be sorted. We've only been here 5ish months. Can't wait for it to be a lot less cluttered and all the clothes to have somewhere to go. So tired though :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I cant wait for December!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh today has been good! :D


----------



## x__amour

To be honest... I'm really sad and upset today and just wish I knew where to turn. :(


----------



## Feff

x__amour said:


> To be honest... I'm really sad and upset today and just wish I knew where to turn. :(

You can message me if you need to talk :flower: 

Tbh I feel so drained constantly :( need some iron tablets again I think!


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I can feel my stress levels rising! Imogen is half an oz off the waight limit for her carseat to be backwards facing, so I rang kiddicare to see if she can stay backwards even though she's reached the limit, the man said no, but I can't have her forward facing until she's been sitting unsupported for 6 Weeks, basically he suggested I just don't go anywhere, then told me that the seat I have doesn't fit in any of the cars I travel in, so suggested I get someone to drive me to the shop in Peterborough to get a new one. Even though I allegedly can't go anywhere. And to top it all of my baby stinks of vomit and I have no idea why!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hope you are ok Shannon :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I feel guilty about not having at least a little treat night for Oakley's 18 month mark. I was gonna do half birthdays and I totally forgot lmao!


& tbh I have to run away with Oakley to escape somewhere for a week, everything here is driving me crazy.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I've worked 29 hours in three days. Will probably be doing another ten today :/ 
I'm not sure how long I can keep up with this, specially when the shop is a nightmare =P

And to top it off, my little cousin is really sick and was just being babysat at my moms...LO can't get sick with me away. Pleeeaaasssee have the amazing immune system I spent almost 3 years bfing to try and build.


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> Tbh I feel guilty about not having at least a little treat night for Oakley's 18 month mark. I was gonna do half birthdays and I totally forgot lmao!
> 
> 
> & tbh I have to run away with Oakley to escape somewhere for a week, everything here is driving me crazy.

Why not treat him now? He's still 18 months :haha: 

Tbh Alice went in her forward facing car seat yesterday and she wasn't really that bothered! I was expecting her to be totally amazed by it :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

beanzz said:


> tbh I have to run away with Oakley to escape somewhere for a week, everything here is driving me crazy.

Hope you're okay :( :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I still can't believe we've going to have two kids! I still can't imagine it! :wacko:


----------



## 060509.x

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I still can't believe we've going to have two kids! I still can't imagine it! :wacko:

Tbh I'm jealous that you're going to have two!


----------



## kaylamariee

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I still can't believe we've going to have two kids! I still can't imagine it! :wacko:

Tbh, I know exactly how you feel!
And tbh, I am totally exhausted 24/7.. lmao


----------



## snowfia

Tbh I've hardly felt this baby kick all day and was starting to get a bit worried. Now he/she is beating me up and it feels like my ribs are gonna break. Owwww. :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I cannot wait for Christmas


----------



## 060509.x

mayb_baby said:


> Tbh I cannot wait for Christmas

Same!! :haha:

tbh I wanna get married now! :brat:
why must weddings cost so much!?!


----------



## Amber4

mayb_baby said:


> Tbh I cannot wait for Christmas

Me too!! It's all I think of! lol xx


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I need to stop buying toys!!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh OHs dad was smoking in the house today -.- wtf he knows I'm pregnant. 
Tbh I'm not sure if I'm happy or not that OH and I may have to get married soon so I can be covered under his work insurance. I want to get married but I want him to do it cos he wants to.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh staying awake until 3am talking about everything with OH was not my best move


----------



## Nixtey

060509.x said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I cannot wait for Christmas
> 
> Same!! :haha:
> 
> tbh I wanna get married now! :brat:
> why must weddings cost so much!?!Click to expand...

Ahh! i so badly know the feeling!! We're getting married in june and i'm having a small heart attack over how much we're spending! :hugs:


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I'm so excited, OH has 2 job interviews this week after nothing for months! Wish him luck :)


----------



## 060509.x

Nixtey said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I cannot wait for Christmas
> 
> Same!! :haha:
> 
> tbh I wanna get married now! :brat:
> why must weddings cost so much!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh! i so badly know the feeling!! We're getting married in june and i'm having a small heart attack over how much we're spending! :hugs:Click to expand...

We won't be able to afford for years yet, I know we've only been engaged for a few months, but we've been together for so long I just want to be his wife now!!! :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I'm really nervous about my doctors appointment tomorrow, of course I want to get to the bottom of what's wrong with me but I'm scared it turns out to be something serious :/


----------



## 060509.x

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I'm really nervous about my doctors appointment tomorrow, of course I want to get to the bottom of what's wrong with me but I'm scared it turns out to be something serious :/

:hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

060509.x said:


> Nixtey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I cannot wait for Christmas
> 
> Same!! :haha:
> 
> tbh I wanna get married now! :brat:
> why must weddings cost so much!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh! i so badly know the feeling!! We're getting married in june and i'm having a small heart attack over how much we're spending! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We won't be able to afford for years yet, I know we've only been engaged for a few months, but we've been together for so long I just want to be his wife now!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I want him to propose:cry:, we have been together 8 years in January and still no ring :haha:


----------



## Nixtey

060509.x said:


> Nixtey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I cannot wait for Christmas
> 
> Same!! :haha:
> 
> tbh I wanna get married now! :brat:
> why must weddings cost so much!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh! i so badly know the feeling!! We're getting married in june and i'm having a small heart attack over how much we're spending! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We won't be able to afford for years yet, I know we've only been engaged for a few months, but we've been together for so long I just want to be his wife now!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Ah fair enough! Me and OH will have been engaged for 2 years (minus a week!) when we get married and it couldn't come quick enough for me!! Best bit will be seeing my LO looking all swish in a suit! :D


----------



## Nixtey

mayb_baby said:


> I want him to propose:cry:, we have been together 8 years in January and still no ring :haha:

Omg that must be so frustrating! OH and i will have been together for almost 6 (1 week away from) when we get married.


----------



## Nixtey

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I'm really nervous about my doctors appointment tomorrow, of course I want to get to the bottom of what's wrong with me but I'm scared it turns out to be something serious :/

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

mayb_baby said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixtey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I cannot wait for Christmas
> 
> Same!! :haha:
> 
> tbh I wanna get married now! :brat:
> why must weddings cost so much!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh! i so badly know the feeling!! We're getting married in june and i'm having a small heart attack over how much we're spending! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We won't be able to afford for years yet, I know we've only been engaged for a few months, but we've been together for so long I just want to be his wife now!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I want him to propose:cry:, we have been together 8 years in January and still no ring :haha:Click to expand...

I sent him the link to the ring I liked, a few weeks later in bed he had the box, I couldnt stop laughing, I didn't think he'd do it but he did, he asked me :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm getting married next week :) Buttt it's just a super small church ceremony followed by a meal out with close family and a few friends. Hoping I won't regret not having the big wedding I always imagined! xx


----------



## Nixtey

Wow good luck! I'm sure it will be perfect!!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh after Oakley's random allergic reaction to basically nothing as he hadn't eaten anything except toast that I knew of has scared me so much... Even if I offer him fruit I'm watching for signs of swelling with the antihistamines at the ready and when he sleeps more than an hour I start to panic. I can't wait til I can get past it and no longer worry about feeding him.


----------



## 060509.x

beanzz said:


> Tbh after Oakley's random allergic reaction to basically nothing as he hadn't eaten anything except toast that I knew of has scared me so much... Even if I offer him fruit I'm watching for signs of swelling with the antihistamines at the ready and when he sleeps more than an hour I start to panic. I can't wait til I can get past it and no longer worry about feeding him.

:hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I'm getting married next week :) Buttt it's just a super small church ceremony followed by a meal out with close family and a few friends. Hoping I won't regret not having the big wedding I always imagined! xx

This is the kind I actually want, but, with like two people there. I don't want a wedding, I just want to get married but OH wants a wedding with all our close family and such there :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

beanzz said:


> Tbh after Oakley's random allergic reaction to basically nothing as he hadn't eaten anything except toast that I knew of has scared me so much... Even if I offer him fruit I'm watching for signs of swelling with the antihistamines at the ready and when he sleeps more than an hour I start to panic. I can't wait til I can get past it and no longer worry about feeding him.

:hugs: I was like this for ages after Jason was in hospital, it gets better :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I had my first-ever migraine yesterday and it was horrendous! I'd honestly rather do labour. So glad it's over now and hoping it's not going to become a regular thing :/



060509.x said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting married next week :) Buttt it's just a super small church ceremony followed by a meal out with close family and a few friends. Hoping I won't regret not having the big wedding I always imagined! xx
> 
> This is the kind I actually want, but, with like two people there. I don't want a wedding, I just want to get married but OH wants a wedding with all our close family and such there :dohh:Click to expand...

Originally we were going to have a hugeee one with our massive extended families- would have been over 100 people! We only have one week to go and I still have things that need to be done (haven't even got our rings yet) so I would never have been organised enough to plan a big wedding. xx


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I'm so proud of my amazing OH! He had 2 interviews in 2 days, he got one of the jobs and has to phone the other back tomorrow so they can see if they can work some hours round the first one :) he interviews so well it's just been so hard getting the interviews!


----------



## 060509.x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Tbh I had my first-ever migraine yesterday and it was horrendous! I'd honestly rather do labour. So glad it's over now and hoping it's not going to become a regular thing :/
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting married next week :) Buttt it's just a super small church ceremony followed by a meal out with close family and a few friends. Hoping I won't regret not having the big wedding I always imagined! xx
> 
> This is the kind I actually want, but, with like two people there. I don't want a wedding, I just want to get married but OH wants a wedding with all our close family and such there :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Originally we were going to have a hugeee one with our massive extended families- would have been over 100 people! We only have one week to go and I still have things that need to be done (haven't even got our rings yet) so I would never have been organised enough to plan a big wedding. xxClick to expand...

I think I'll still have a small wedding, but in a nice venue, but of course I need money to do so :haha:


----------



## Nixtey

MummyMana said:


> Tbh I'm so proud of my amazing OH! He had 2 interviews in 2 days, he got one of the jobs and has to phone the other back tomorrow so they can see if they can work some hours round the first one :) he interviews so well it's just been so hard getting the interviews!

Whoop whoop, that's brilliant!


----------



## MummyMana

Nixtey said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so proud of my amazing OH! He had 2 interviews in 2 days, he got one of the jobs and has to phone the other back tomorrow so they can see if they can work some hours round the first one :) he interviews so well it's just been so hard getting the interviews!
> 
> Whoop whoop, that's brilliant!Click to expand...

Thankyou :) he's got his induction tomorrow all the way in Lowestoft :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I feel huge with this pregnancy ) but I don't eat enough for it to be fat and my tummy is kinda hard. I didn't really show until 16-18 weeks last time.


----------



## 060509.x

Desi's_lost said:


> Tbh I feel huge with this pregnancy ) but I don't eat enough for it to be fat and my tummy is kinda hard. I didn't really show until 16-18 weeks last time.

They say you show quicker with your second pregnancy than your first. I didn't even show until 28ish weeks with Alice. I can't wait to be pregnant again, I do hope I show sooner, I just felt fat until I was 30 weeks. :haha:

-

tbh, I can't wait for OH's birthday!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh OH has two weeks off work :D That's great as he works about 100 hours a week :-(


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I love how I told my boss first I couldn't work weekends then that I could do every other and he expects that I'll just give up my plans after working 9 a day, 5 days in a row when I told him I couldn't work this weekend. Sorry. You pay me under the books and give me shit about paying me. I'm not giving up seeing my daughter another week for you. You did shit all week. Literally worked 4 hours -.-


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I can't last these days without having an afternoon nap with Kian and going to bed at about 10 feels like 3 in the morning to me! Totally drained! :sleep:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I feel so crap lately :(
Constantly dizzy, lightheaded and having headaches. Thank god OH is home!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I wish I hadn't rushed things with OH. He had wanted to stay in NY an save up money so we could move into a place in CT together. But I was impatient and pushed him. Now I'm stuck between two worlds, slightly more happy in one but..I'm too pressed for time. I don't have six months! Life isn't fair. And I'm so stupid to have ever thought my life was hard before this.


----------



## samisshort

Tbh Alex had his FIRST haircut yesterday and I regret it today. I wanna cry. I miss his curls. Omg. And I can't believe I'm almost third trimester already. Where is time going???? I am getting scared of labor coming up because of the few complications I had with Alex. :nope: It's coming up so fast....next thing I know I'm gonna be holding a newborn. I am so freaked out!


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH skin sort yourself out!!


----------



## ClairAye

mayb_baby said:


> TBH skin sort yourself out!!

I can't believe you're 11 weeks already!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I got a letter through for my groin/abdominal scan yesterday for the 29 th of this month and I'm really nervous :S of course I want to know what's wrong and causing the pain but I'm just so nervous incase its something really bad :/


----------



## Feff

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I got a letter through for my groin/abdominal scan yesterday for the 29 th of this month and I'm really nervous :S of course I want to know what's wrong and causing the pain but I'm just so nervous incase its something really bad :/

I hope everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh sometimes I wish I could choose my family


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i say to myself every single day without fail 'i wish i could turn back time' but i dont mean turn back time and not get pregnant... i mean to turn back time and never meet FOB... If i had one wish, but i could keep my babies and everything we have right now, id wish that id never met FOB. I can see now why most marriages end in divorce. I thought he was the most amazing man and the one for me until we had emily. Eeverything went down hill and i thought things would change after nathan was born but nothing ever did... i have definitely learned my lesson :cry:


----------



## ClairAye

kimberleyrobx said:


> TBH i say to myself every single day without fail 'i wish i could turn back time' but i dont mean turn back time and not get pregnant... i mean to turn back time and never meet FOB... If i had one wish, but i could keep my babies and everything we have right now, id wish that id never met FOB. I can see now why most marriages end in divorce. I thought he was the most amazing man and the one for me until we had emily. Eeverything went down hill and i thought things would change after nathan was born but nothing ever did... i have definitely learned my lesson :cry:

Oh no :nope: I hope you're okay! :hugs: x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

ClairAye said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> TBH i say to myself every single day without fail 'i wish i could turn back time' but i dont mean turn back time and not get pregnant... i mean to turn back time and never meet FOB... If i had one wish, but i could keep my babies and everything we have right now, id wish that id never met FOB. I can see now why most marriages end in divorce. I thought he was the most amazing man and the one for me until we had emily. Eeverything went down hill and i thought things would change after nathan was born but nothing ever did... i have definitely learned my lesson :cry:
> 
> Oh no :nope: I hope you're okay! :hugs: xClick to expand...

Im fine, FOB moved out today (for like the 20th time since emily was born) and im just so sick of going back and forth with him! I gave him the choice to stay or go and he chose to leave... although he left half of his clothes and took keys with him so ive no idea if he is being serious about this break up or just trying to prove a point or something! He will no doubt come back within the fortnight, and i really just cant be arsed with him and his shit anymore! :growlmad: xx


----------



## 060509.x

kimberleyrobx said:


> TBH i say to myself every single day without fail 'i wish i could turn back time' but i dont mean turn back time and not get pregnant... i mean to turn back time and never meet FOB... If i had one wish, but i could keep my babies and everything we have right now, id wish that id never met FOB. I can see now why most marriages end in divorce. I thought he was the most amazing man and the one for me until we had emily. Eeverything went down hill and i thought things would change after nathan was born but nothing ever did... i have definitely learned my lesson :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH why am I in so much pain :cry:


----------



## 060509.x

mayb_baby said:


> TBH why am I in so much pain :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I'm so excited about my flat viewing tomorrow! I know it's just a viewing but it's a step in the right direction :) Imogen us still awake though so she's probably gonna be grumpy for it :p


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I feel like I'm not as connected to this pregnancy as I was Michael :(
Makes me feel like a shitty mum


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Tbh I can't believe how fast my little girls growing up. It seems like just yesterday I was going in to start my induction. :( They weren't kidding when they said they grow up fast.


----------



## Nixtey

ahhhh Ryan's 1 next week!!!!:cry:my baby's growing up!!!


----------



## snowfia

mayb_baby said:


> Tbh I feel like I'm not as connected to this pregnancy as I was Michael :(
> Makes me feel like a shitty mum

I feel the same. All my attention is going on Isabella and I kinda forget there's an actual baby inside me and I don't feel connected to this baby like I was last time. Doesn't mean we love them any less though :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> Tbh I feel like I'm not as connected to this pregnancy as I was Michael :(
> Makes me feel like a shitty mum

I feel the same. I think it's cos everything rode on my last pregnancy. My mind was still so scattered and fob was gone so all I had was the baby. This time.. My whole world is scattered and there's so little time to concentrate on anything. I still write the date as August if I don't pay attention xP 

But it still bothers me. It just feels wrong to not feel much for this new baby. It doesn't feel real even.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I feel massive lately!!


----------



## Feff

Tbh I've got my theory tomorrow :) I hope I pass!


----------



## 060509.x

Feff said:


> Tbh I've got my theory tomorrow :) I hope I pass!

Good luck!!


----------



## x__amour

mayb_baby said:


> Tbh I feel like I'm not as connected to this pregnancy as I was Michael :(
> Makes me feel like a shitty mum

I feel the same way sometimes. It's like half the time I forget I'm pregnant whereas with Tori I was constantly thinking about it. I think it's because we have children and we're constantly on the go that we're not consistently thinking about it, kwim? :hugs:


----------



## Feff

Tbh I failed my theory.. :haha: booked again for Halloween though! Hope I pass because it's so expensive :/


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh, I understand it was our anniversary but I worked 10 hours, I was sick all morning and feel shit today too. Sorry I fell asleep after watching a movie, I was exhausted. Thanks for making me feel terrible.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I still can't decide whether I'm better off being with OH or not. Being a single mum whilst working would be so much harder than when I was a single SAHM but I just don't think we're right for eachother :(


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh there is a different between parent-child and child-parent relationships. Specially when it's a toddler. Your mom being permanently in vietnam isn't the same as being away from my child. It's a horrid situation but it just isn't the same.


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh it's my birthday tomorrow and I got just what I wanted! An offer of a flat!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, I quite want this year to end already! I'm hoping next year will bring OH a better paying, full time job...


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I'm excited for Christmas :)


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I've had a really good birthday! :D :cake:


----------



## mayb_baby

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I've had a really good birthday! :D :cake:

Glad it went well :hugs:


----------



## Feff

Happy birthday mummymana! And happy birthday for yesterday Clair x


----------



## MummyMana

Thankyou :)


----------



## ClairAye

mayb_baby said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I've had a really good birthday! :D :cake:
> 
> Glad it went well :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! :flower:




Feff said:


> Happy birthday mummymana! And happy birthday for yesterday Clair x

Thanks :D


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I wish Jason would stop fighting his sleep at nap time! Third day in a row that his nap has been 5 hours later than usual, which means the temper comes out! :nope:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I wish Jason would stop fighting his sleep at nap time! Third day in a row that his nap has been 5 hours later than usual, which means the temper comes out! :nope:

Maybe its time to drop the nap? xx


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I need to know how to report someone to social services? :/ Someone who stays close to me has been neglecting her kids for far too long! And now Shes pregnant again... I tried to report her before like through my health visitor but was told it couldn't be anonymous so I chickened out :/ because well I have to stay near her and she's the type of person that would make your life a living hell if she found our and it wouldn't surprise me if she would go and report us out of spite! But anyways I now know that you actually can report anonymously but I do t know how? Has anyone here ever had to do this that could give me some advice? I can't just sit back and watch her neglect her kids anymore! Since the last time I was goingto do it the youngest child has been burnt by hot bath water and fell of the dining table and got a black eye :( and apparently the mother was there both times just wasn't quick enough to stop it from happening ( so she says, but I bloody know she wasn't there she was more then likely on her mobile playing games or in bed and making the eldest child of ten look after the rest of the kids! I know this because I have and other people where I stay have seen her do this or heard her shout at the eldest to look after, change feed etc the youngest) its pure neglect and I won't sit back and let it happen anymore! I would feel so guilty if anything else where to happen to them poor kids :( help?


----------



## kaylamariee

tbh, I go to school from 9-1 and I miss my baby so, so, SO much :(.. I can't wait to go home everyday and see her smile<3
tbh, I'm still really sad about my miscarriage.. I don't talk to OH about it, but whenever I'm alone I feel like crying because I start thinking about it.
tbh, I'm tired 247.. I go to school, go home and cook, clean and take care of Jordyn (not saying OH dosen't help with her) but I'm sooo tired sometimes! blah


----------



## MissQuirky

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I need to know how to report someone to social services? :/ Someone who stays close to me has been neglecting her kids for far too long! And now Shes pregnant again... I tried to report her before like through my health visitor but was told it couldn't be anonymous so I chickened out :/ because well I have to stay near her and she's the type of person that would make your life a living hell if she found our and it wouldn't surprise me if she would go and report us out of spite! But anyways I now know that you actually can report anonymously but I do t know how? Has anyone here ever had to do this that could give me some advice? I can't just sit back and watch her neglect her kids anymore! Since the last time I was goingto do it the youngest child has been burnt by hot bath water and fell of the dining table and got a black eye :( and apparently the mother was there both times just wasn't quick enough to stop it from happening ( so she says, but I bloody know she wasn't there she was more then likely on her mobile playing games or in bed and making the eldest child of ten look after the rest of the kids! I know this because I have and other people where I stay have seen her do this or heard her shout at the eldest to look after, change feed etc the youngest) its pure neglect and I won't sit back and let it happen anymore! I would feel so guilty if anything else where to happen to them poor kids :( help?

I am not entirely sure about you guys but here you can call the non emergency police or CPS line and tell them you are worried, and they can drop by and just say someone who walked by heard screaming to whatever and they can check out the place and decide to report it or not.


----------



## x__amour

TBH, it's my 22nd birthday and I feel SO old. :lol:


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I want to get Oakley a puppy for Xmas cos he love my mums dog or "gog gog" as he calls him :haha: I know it's a bad idea.... But it would be so awesome


----------



## AirForceWife7

tbh .. I haven't been on in here in FOREVER and I'm pretty sure 98% of you will have no idea who I am.

*Creepin*


----------



## x__amour

I do!!! :D


----------



## AirForceWife7

Shannon!!!

Hahaha .. you're gonna be here until you're like 80 .. I just know it ;)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I know you Kelsey! :flower:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hiii Lisa! :D


----------



## 060509.x

x__amour said:


> TBH, it's my 22nd birthday and I feel SO old. :lol:

Happy Belated Birthday! 

Tbh I can't wait for Christmas!


----------



## ClairAye

kimberleyrobx said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I wish Jason would stop fighting his sleep at nap time! Third day in a row that his nap has been 5 hours later than usual, which means the temper comes out! :nope:
> 
> Maybe its time to drop the nap? xxClick to expand...

Nope, it's a mix of teething and a cold :( xx


----------



## ClairAye

AirForceWife7 said:


> tbh .. I haven't been on in here in FOREVER and I'm pretty sure 98% of you will have no idea who I am.
> 
> *Creepin*

Oh not you... :winkwink:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I can't deal with all of the bad luck anymore :brat: Why is being responsible so hard at times!?


----------



## Desi's_lost

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I can't deal with all of the bad luck anymore :brat: Why is being responsible so hard at times!?

:hugs: I know the feeling.


----------



## AirForceWife7

ClairAye said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> tbh .. I haven't been on in here in FOREVER and I'm pretty sure 98% of you will have no idea who I am.
> 
> *Creepin*
> 
> Oh not you... :winkwink:Click to expand...

I've got my eye on you!
Watch out, Irvine ;)


----------



## x__amour

To be honest I forgot just how bad nightmares are when you're pregnant. Just so vivid and scary and ugh... :(


----------



## Feff

Tbh Elodie is such hard work lately, I feel like running away sometimes :wacko:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I am sick of all the medication I have to take lately and the list keeps being added too because almost every tablet I take gives me a horrible side effect then I'm prescribed yet another bunch of tablets to help with the side effects of the tablets I was given in the first effing place!! Urgh! :dohh: On the up side the meds have been helping the horrible abdominal pains I was getting :yipee: Just feel like an old lady with all the tablets I have to take, I've even got one of them Monday to Sunday cases to keep them all in :dohh: :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

tbh it's sooooooo dead in the TP forum anymore.

When I used to come on a lot a couple years ago .. there was usually at least a page of new posts to read through.


----------



## x__amour

AirForceWife7 said:


> tbh it's sooooooo dead in the TP forum anymore.
> 
> When I used to come on a lot a couple years ago .. there was usually at least a page of new posts to read through.

It has been like this the past few years sadly... I've definitely had to branch out into other forums but that's okay. :)


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, policemen are so scary :L 
Just had one knock on the door to ask about the people across the hall having a serious argument.


----------



## AirForceWife7

x__amour said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> tbh it's sooooooo dead in the TP forum anymore.
> 
> When I used to come on a lot a couple years ago .. there was usually at least a page of new posts to read through.
> 
> It has been like this the past few years sadly... I've definitely had to branch out into other forums but that's okay. :)Click to expand...

Boooooo :growlmad:

There used to be soooo many people on here!

Teen Pregnancy is dead too.


----------



## ClairAye

AirForceWife7 said:


> tbh it's sooooooo dead in the TP forum anymore.
> 
> When I used to come on a lot a couple years ago .. there was usually at least a page of new posts to read through.

Yep! And pregnancy too! Thank god I use the trimester forums too! Even when I was pregnant with Jason it was much more active :(


----------



## 060509.x

The teen pregnancy forum was always full of new threads when I was pregnant with Alice! 

Tbh I wish OH wouldnt tell Alice to shut up and things like that when she moans a bit


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I agree how dead it is on these forums, teen pregnancy was always full of regular posters when I was pregnant with Oliver and now there's hardly ever new posts! Hopefully it'll liven up again at some point.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

060509.x said:


> The teen pregnancy forum was always full of new threads when I was pregnant with Alice!
> 
> Tbh I wish OH wouldnt tell Alice to shut up and things like that when she moans a bit

Ha my OH is the same, he doesn't really have that much patience with Oliver when he's in a scream-y mood, he doesn't stop and think 'He's screaming so he obviously wants food/drink/bottle/teething gel/putting down to bed etc.' he'll just get annoyed and tell him to be quiet :growlmad: xx


----------



## 060509.x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> The teen pregnancy forum was always full of new threads when I was pregnant with Alice!
> 
> Tbh I wish OH wouldnt tell Alice to shut up and things like that when she moans a bit
> 
> Ha my OH is the same, he doesn't really have that much patience with Oliver when he's in a scream-y mood, he doesn't stop and think 'He's screaming so he obviously wants food/drink/bottle/teething gel/putting down to bed etc.' he'll just get annoyed and tell him to be quiet :growlmad: xxClick to expand...

My OH has no patience with Alice at all, it's really annoying, I'd rather he'd just leave the room than tell her to shut up. I just want to kick him sometimes :growlmad:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh you can't post other forum names..that sucks. I really miss another certain forum that fell apart but had good days -.- 
It does suck that everything is dead though.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I agree it's dead in here now! I used to be in here a lot but I'm not really on BnB as much as I was when I was pregnant/Teagan was younger!


----------



## MissQuirky

Tbh as much as I have decided to wait on #2, seeing how many girls are pregnant with a second makes me want another D:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh :cry: I got my whooping cough and flu jabs a couple of days and my arms are killing!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, we've moved alice's bed, i hope it'll stop her from ripping off her wallpaper. i cant wait to redecorate in there to how i would like it!


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh :cry:


----------



## 060509.x

mayb_baby said:


> tbh :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## samisshort

Tbh I am really grossed out by my belly button. It sticks out partially atm, and I can make it stick all the way out....and it just looks weird. :haha: It is clean and all that lol but it is like reddish on the inside and is sore. I hope that's normal. 

Also....My appt is Monday, and I am almost positive I have to have my cervix checked.... I've had a lot of contractions the past month, and sometimes painful. :nope: Really hope my little man isn't trying to escape already.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I need to stop thinking that my pregnancy has ages left, time is going far too fast and I'm not ready yet!


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh Heartburns a bitch


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I wish a decent flat would come up for rent. Sick of shitty looking ones, why on earth don't these landlords do their places up to make them look nice. Lime green walls and pale blue tiles in the kitchen? NO THANKS :/


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I'm really fed up with how tight money :( My OH works really hard and long hours but then all the money just seems to go on bills, food and essentials and there's literally nothing left over, really need to find a permanent job :/ xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh my skins awful


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh we got offered a bigger house! :D Finally some good news our way! :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh we got offered a bigger house! :D Finally some good news our way! :happydance:

Yay! Lucky you! :) We've been waiting almost 2 years to get out of our one bed place :wacko:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh, sometimes I wish my sister knew how much I miss her, or would at least realise we're not all against her and genuinely care! Of all my sisters, she's the one I grew up with but I feel like she's a distant family member...


----------



## Feff

Tbh I passed my theory yesterday! I went over my friends house for a Halloween party too.. Feeling fragile today :haha: xx


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh me and Kian both have hand foot and mouth disease :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I am so uncomfy, I get out of breath walking to the bloody kitchen, and it's in the same room as our living room! :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, Alice has over 15 books for christmas.. ooops!!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh had another looong night with Kian, barley got any sleep ](*,) and this hand foot and mouth disease thingy is meant to last about 7 days and he's only had it for about 2 days and we have to move out of our house by tuesday.... :help:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, i hope alice isn't sick again tonight, we had VERY rough night last night, i'm feeling rough too and OH has work so if we're both sick it's going to be one awful night!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh me and Michael are so exhausted with this cold :cry:


----------



## snowfia

Everyone seems to be having rough nights with their LOs!
We did too last night and I'm exhausted and feel rubbish :( Hope tonight's not the same.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I've got quite the wad of cash saved at this point and tbh..it's still little more than a months rent on its own. Makes me a little sick how hard it is to come by the money it takes to live.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i just want both my babies to get better now... Especially emily... She has been sick since last thursday with the sickness and diarreah bug! Well it eventually turned to croup last night so off to the hospital we went again! But she now has her appetite back, which for me is a god send! Nathan seems to just have a runny and blocked nose, i hope he doesnt get any worse xx


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I'm still waiting for a call from the housing association to arrange signing my tenancy agreement. They were meant to call yesterday, I ended up calling them yesterday and they said someone would call me back that day. There's only 2 days I can do this week which is tomorrow and Thursday and I can't arrange it for next week because my partner won't know his shifts until Friday. GAH.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I ordered some Christmassy Yankee Candle tarts today. Might get me in the Christmas spirit this year! :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I have been feeling so down


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I am sick of Oliver having thrush :( Does anyone have any experience with it? Posted about it toddler section but not a huge response. xx


----------



## ClairAye

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Tbh I am sick of Oliver having thrush :( Does anyone have any experience with it? Posted about it toddler section but not a huge response. xx

Oral or on his bum? Jason has had it on his bum, but not orally. I hope he's not too upset with it :hugs: x


----------



## MummyMana

Is there an underlying cause of the thrush? I had recurring tongue thrush and kept going to the doctors and getting orange flavoured anti fungals, then they finally found out I kept getting it because I was severely anaemic, not sure how it related but I think is because my body was too weak to do anything about it... 


Tbh, I know this is tmi, but I have just realised I have been on my period for almost half a year :( this is my life now.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Tbh I hate drama ](*,)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

ClairAye said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I am sick of Oliver having thrush :( Does anyone have any experience with it? Posted about it toddler section but not a huge response. xx
> 
> Oral or on his bum? Jason has had it on his bum, but not orally. I hope he's not too upset with it :hugs: xClick to expand...

On his bum and bits :( it's just freaking me out a little bit because he has all these red bumps with whiteheads on and I really just want it to go away! It's been hanging around for a week now, and I've been treating it with anti-fungal cream for 3 days and new spots just seem to appear ugh. How long did it take for his clear up?? xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

MummyMana said:


> Is there an underlying cause of the thrush? I had recurring tongue thrush and kept going to the doctors and getting orange flavoured anti fungals, then they finally found out I kept getting it because I was severely anaemic, not sure how it related but I think is because my body was too weak to do anything about it...
> 
> 
> Tbh, I know this is tmi, but I have just realised I have been on my period for almost half a year :( this is my life now.

I have no idea, i think it's cause he drinks and wees a lot so his nappy is wet a lot of the time. i've been told to do more nappy-off time for him, just want it to go away now though! xx


----------



## ClairAye

tinkerbelle93 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I am sick of Oliver having thrush :( Does anyone have any experience with it? Posted about it toddler section but not a huge response. xx
> 
> Oral or on his bum? Jason has had it on his bum, but not orally. I hope he's not too upset with it :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> On his bum and bits :( it's just freaking me out a little bit because he has all these red bumps with whiteheads on and I really just want it to go away! It's been hanging around for a week now, and I've been treating it with anti-fungal cream for 3 days and new spots just seem to appear ugh. How long did it take for his clear up?? xxClick to expand...

Yeah this is where Jason had it, he was covered :( It took about 6 days, we only used the cream for a week, but it looked like the thrush had 'scarred' for a couple of weeks afterwards too :( xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

ClairAye said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I am sick of Oliver having thrush :( Does anyone have any experience with it? Posted about it toddler section but not a huge response. xx
> 
> Oral or on his bum? Jason has had it on his bum, but not orally. I hope he's not too upset with it :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> On his bum and bits :( it's just freaking me out a little bit because he has all these red bumps with whiteheads on and I really just want it to go away! It's been hanging around for a week now, and I've been treating it with anti-fungal cream for 3 days and new spots just seem to appear ugh. How long did it take for his clear up?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah this is where Jason had it, he was covered :( It took about 6 days, we only used the cream for a week, but it looked like the thrush had 'scarred' for a couple of weeks afterwards too :( xxClick to expand...

This seems to be quite persistent though, did new spots appear whilst you were treating it too? Also, where did the spots appear? I google imaged it but it seems most LOs get it in the thigh fold area, whereas Oliver's is just random.. like he's got a few on his bum then a few on his bits too, all spaced out and individual. Luckily he's not in any pain or discomfort. xx


----------



## ClairAye

tinkerbelle93 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I am sick of Oliver having thrush :( Does anyone have any experience with it? Posted about it toddler section but not a huge response. xx
> 
> Oral or on his bum? Jason has had it on his bum, but not orally. I hope he's not too upset with it :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> On his bum and bits :( it's just freaking me out a little bit because he has all these red bumps with whiteheads on and I really just want it to go away! It's been hanging around for a week now, and I've been treating it with anti-fungal cream for 3 days and new spots just seem to appear ugh. How long did it take for his clear up?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah this is where Jason had it, he was covered :( It took about 6 days, we only used the cream for a week, but it looked like the thrush had 'scarred' for a couple of weeks afterwards too :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> This seems to be quite persistent though, did new spots appear whilst you were treating it too? Also, where did the spots appear? I google imaged it but it seems most LOs get it in the thigh fold area, whereas Oliver's is just random.. like he's got a few on his bum then a few on his bits too, all spaced out and individual. Luckily he's not in any pain or discomfort. xxClick to expand...

He isn't on antibiotics is he? I think Jason may have gotten it because he has to have antibiotics every single day. I don't thin k more popped up but they were all over his bits, just above and all over his bum, he was absolutely covered :( xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I'm starting to feel better :)


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I wish I could be more motivated, and have more energy.


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I've convinced myself I'm pregnant.....AGAIN :dohh: :haha:

I'm pretty positive that my injection ran out on the 2nd and me and oh have had sex a few times since so it is possible and i have been feeling sick but is it possible to be getting symptoms this early? And also since yesterday my boobs have been rock solid! And my nipples have been leaking a bit too? (My right breast stopped leaking about six months ago and the left about a month ago) but now they have both started leaking again, is it even possible for this to happen that early on in pregnancy?? (That is if I am :haha: ) tbh I actually think that my body has just convinced itself that its pregnant because I am so bloody broody!! :dohh: 
:haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I'm a hormonal mess:cry:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I wish I could breathe :(

Tbh I'm dreading taking LO to the Remembrance Day parade tomorrow, I'll be naughty mummy and take biscuits so the two minute silence really is silent!


----------



## snowfia

Tbh I am loving these few hours away from DD but I feel bad :(
She's with OH's mum for a few hours so I can have a rest and I'm loving just lying in bed doing nothing and eating yum yums :L


----------



## tinkerbelle93

snowfia said:


> Tbh I am loving these few hours away from DD but I feel bad :(
> She's with OH's mum for a few hours so I can have a rest and I'm loving just lying in bed doing nothing and eating yum yums :L

Haha don't feel bad! I think we all love the little breaks we get away from our LO's every now and then, it's such a novelty to be able to just do nothing xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I wish OH would ever let us just talk something out. Just because I want to talk about the future, doesn't mean I'm making demands or already decided. I just wanted to talk it out.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm so glad I'm finally getting my implant out!


----------



## snowfia

tinkerbelle93 said:


> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I am loving these few hours away from DD but I feel bad :(
> She's with OH's mum for a few hours so I can have a rest and I'm loving just lying in bed doing nothing and eating yum yums :L
> 
> Haha don't feel bad! I think we all love the little breaks we get away from our LO's every now and then, it's such a novelty to be able to just do nothing xxClick to expand...

It really is!


Tbh, I'm in so much pain but not labour pains so it's very frustrating!


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh my lips cannot heal quick enough


----------



## Desi's_lost

tbh im glad i stuck to my guns on not watching zombie shit. 30 seconds of it cos OH decided to put it on, mind you just 30 seconds of a wide shot of them running in the woods, not even anything actually scary and i've just woken up from a very scary dream. -.- his response, "but it wasn't last night you saw it&#8230;"


----------



## Amber4

Tbh I want the decorating finished in my house before Christmas. FED UP! xx


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I cannot wait for my best friend to visit!!


----------



## kaylamariee

snowfia said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I am loving these few hours away from DD but I feel bad :(
> She's with OH's mum for a few hours so I can have a rest and I'm loving just lying in bed doing nothing and eating yum yums :L
> 
> Haha don't feel bad! I think we all love the little breaks we get away from our LO's every now and then, it's such a novelty to be able to just do nothing xxClick to expand...
> 
> It really is!
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'm in so much pain but not labour pains so it's very frustrating!Click to expand...

Tbh, it really is great to have a break once in a while, but I do find myself feeling bad! And when I try and sit down and relax, I usually end up getting up and cleaning the house! WTF:dohh: Lol

And I know what you mean Snowfia.. it's soooo frustrating! I cried for 3 days before I went into labour.. lmao


----------



## kaylamariee

And Tbh, Tuesday was my biiiirthday! I'm officially 20.. 
Not a teenager anymore!
OH and I are going to the mall today so I can get some clothes.
Haven't been able to buy clothes in a while, save all the money for the baybay!


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh carpets are really expensive and I am panicking. I can't even do anything about it yet anyway cuz it's the evening but can't switch off


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh OH made me so happy this morning. I was asking him about my shirt and he gets this silly face and says "you're pregnant...with my babyyy" in this sing song voice.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

kaylamariee said:


> And Tbh, Tuesday was my biiiirthday! I'm officially 20..
> Not a teenager anymore!
> OH and I are going to the mall today so I can get some clothes.
> Haven't been able to buy clothes in a while, save all the money for the baybay!

Happy belated birthday! xx


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I spent sooo much money today :'(


----------



## pinkribbon

tbh I really wish I had more money!!!!!!


----------



## Feff

Tbh I wish i get a house soon, hate hate hate living here


----------



## 060509.x

pinkribbon said:


> tbh I really wish I had more money!!!!!!

I wish I did too!!


Tbh, OH is going to meet up with his old friends today, and I have no idea what Alice and me can do to keep occupied while he's gone..


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH I am moving house on sunday and i am SOOOOO FRICKIN' EXCITEDDDDDD! :happydance:


----------



## MummyMana

kimberleyrobx said:


> TBH I am moving house on sunday and i am SOOOOO FRICKIN' EXCITEDDDDDD! :happydance:

Haha me too! Got a week to pack xD


----------



## kimberleyrobx

MummyMana said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> TBH I am moving house on sunday and i am SOOOOO FRICKIN' EXCITEDDDDDD! :happydance:
> 
> Haha me too! Got a week to pack xDClick to expand...

I have been busy ALL DAY packing things away and going to the skips etc and right now my house looks a shambles! Black bin bags EVERYWHERE! Especially stuff that came down from the loft, oaft! But i am glad its all done, i can now chill out! Phew! xx


----------



## MummyMana

I'm impressed! I'm not even close yet, hopefully gonna get some done after Imogen goes to sleep... Wanna come pack my house too? You sound like an expert xD


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, I feel like all I've done today is tell Alice off for things she knows she shouldn't do, I hate saying it but I need a break away for a day. I've not been without her for a day since December last year and I just want to not be a mam for a day as horrible as it sounds... OH's birthday can't come soon enough!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I can feel baby from the outside :cloud9:


----------



## MissQuirky

Tbh I am really unhappy with how much rent costs around here. I want to be able to afford a two bedroom so Devlin doesn't have to be in the living room! If we get another one bedroom, we are giving him the bedroom part and making the rest a studio :/


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I got my 4 brand new nappies for baby from my local nappy library today! :happydance:


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I'm so upset and angry today I don't know what to do :'(


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh Syri has been sick since we came down Friday night so I've been up all night three nights in a row. My mom refuses to offer me any help and instead just yells at me to get used to it. I have no reason to get used to it, when OH comes back, we could take turns like we used to. I feel like shit, I miss OH, and I'm worried I'm going to get sick too cos I've been closest to Syri and haven't got more than 1hr30 sleep at a time in three days. I don't have time to be sick, I need to get working again.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Desi's_lost said:


> Tbh Syri has been sick since we came down Friday night so I've been up all night three nights in a row. My mom refuses to offer me any help and instead just yells at me to get used to it. I have no reason to get used to it, when OH comes back, we could take turns like we used to. I feel like shit, I miss OH, and I'm worried I'm going to get sick too cos I've been closest to Syri and haven't got more than 1hr30 sleep at a time in three days. I don't have time to be sick, I need to get working again.

Aw hope your LO is feeling better soon. It's sooo tough when they're sick, but it does make it seem a lot easier once they're better again. I'm sure your LO won't be ill for much longer. xx


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I'm just back from Kians first patents evening and I feel like my heart could explode with pride :') love my gorgeous clever wee baby boy so much!!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I can't wait for OH's birthday


----------



## beanzz

Tbh December is going to be an awesome month!! Getting my next tattoo, my new sofa arrives and then Christmas!!! :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH Heartburn


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh sticking up for yourself just gets you more grief :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh seems like all I've done lately is eat... really need to stop if I want to fit into my new jeans on OH's birthday :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I am sooo uncomfy and Jason is really enjoying a good old tantrum these days too :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh I love a clean house:cloud9:


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I need to stop stressing!


----------



## MissQuirky

TBH I want another baby again. But we can't afford it......

Also, I am moving in two months!! :D


----------



## Blackndrose

cammy said:


> tbh I think I am getting really depressed. I think being a young mum and moving straight in with OH after highschool is really starting to have its effect on me.

I feel like this too. I love OH with all my heart, but we live with his sisters and his mom and they drive me CRAZY. My plans were to move out of state before my LO, though now, if I got a choice between Junior and travelling the world, I'd choose my lil man every time.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I wish I could fully let go, seeing as she obviously doesn't want to know, but it's a hard thing to do, especially considering she is suppose to be my sister.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I can't stop eating oranges :wacko:


----------



## MummyMana

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I can't stop eating oranges :wacko:

Tbh I had to read that 3 times before I realised it said "oranges" and not "organs"


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I'm so pissed that I'm not eligible for food assistance because I'm less than two months too young to collect while under a parents roof. Instead I have to spend money ment to be saved for at least another two weeks until I've got a job and worked two weeks. Then start trying to reputaway what I've spent -.- 
Housing assistance is out of the question cos of the waiting lists so its really really really aggravating.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I'm loving being back at work so much, wish it was a permanent job not just a christmas temp position


----------



## Nixtey

Tbh, i wish i knew how to get Ryan to drink cows milk!! I've tried mixing it with his formula but he turns his nose up every time!! I've also tried it pure and warmed but he does the same! 
ARGHH!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

TBH Im really aggravated with my husband and his family...and have never felt so alone in my ENTIRE life. :cry:


----------



## ClairAye

xforuiholdonx said:


> TBH Im really aggravated with my husband and his family...and have never felt so alone in my ENTIRE life. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh it's really upsetting me that I'm almost done what could be my last pregnancy :cry:


----------



## MummyMana

ClairAye said:


> Tbh it's really upsetting me that I'm almost done what could be my last pregnancy :cry:

I'm sure your pregnancy is going faster than everyone else.s!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh tomorrow morning my implant is finally being removed, i wish it was to ttc though :(


----------



## ClairAye

MummyMana said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh it's really upsetting me that I'm almost done what could be my last pregnancy :cry:
> 
> I'm sure your pregnancy is going faster than everyone else.s!Click to expand...

So do I :haha: It really is flying!


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm nearly half way :shock:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I know how you feel Claire! 21 seems to early to be done having babies :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

ClairAye said:


> Tbh it's really upsetting me that I'm almost done what could be my last pregnancy :cry:

Well at least the good thing about doing it young is that you still have potentially at least another 15 years of being able to easily have babies so at least it's not a total feeling of 'that's really it' because you never know how you'll feel in the future. 

I know what you mean though, I want to ttc 2 soon but the thought that it'll probably be the last baby and pregnancy is quite hard to accept!


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I've ruined everything


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I can't handle these tantrums. Oakley just goes totally OTT :( I feel like I'm not doing this parenting thing right


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I just cleaned the cream fridge we were given. It's now a white fridge :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

beanzz said:


> Tbh I can't handle these tantrums. Oakley just goes totally OTT :( I feel like I'm not doing this parenting thing right

Don't worry it's probably just a phase, Oliver went through a few weeks of being really tantrum-y a couple of months back. It was a nightmare to go out anywhere, soo embarassing and frustrating! He's calmed down so much now though and is way easier. It's just really hard at this age because they don't fully understand what you're saying so there's not really much you can do for discipline. xx


----------



## Amber4

I agree with the tantrums too :( Uhh we went out for dinner tonight and Brooke screamed and none of my family believed it was LO and thought it was another kid in the restaurant =/ We can't go anywhere these days without being completely embarrassed with seriously how much she kicks off.

And my tbh - I feel so miserable because of OH. :( I swear to god he hates me and is just here because were so used to it now =/ He makes me feel like I'm the worst person in the world and I just hate the thought of being such an awful person. :( x


----------



## Graceisace

i hate the fact people still stare at me when im walking past them. its like theyve never seen a pregnant teen before! :thumbup::baby::shrug:


----------



## ClairAye

I feel so mean saying this but tbh I just wish Jason would say a proper word now. The constant 'iiihhhh' is such a stressful noise :nope:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh OH got to feel LO #2 kick.


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh Michaels party today was so good :D


----------



## snowfia

Tbh I have loved spending some one on one time with DD this morning.
OH and DS have been fast asleep for about 3 hours now so it's been nice to have some time with DD again :)


----------



## kaylamariee

Tbh, it feels like I don't have time to do everything I need to do in one day!
I'm even painting our apartment right now, so it's even worse!
Ugh, it's like a million things going through my mind and I can't get one done!
Sorry for the rant! lmao
*stressssed!*


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh this board is so dead lately!


----------



## babyjan

ClairAye said:


> Tbh this board is so dead lately!

Agreed! 

I remember when I was pregnant (2011) this side and the pregnancy section was sooo live! Of course I was mostly stalking at the time but its so quite in here now!


----------



## ClairAye

Yeah, I joined late 2011 and even when I had just had Jason there were always new threads etc, but then it just died :(


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I am so deeply unhappy and nothing seems to be helping :( I don't think I have the strength anymore to keep trying to get better.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I'm not looking forward to Tuesday


----------



## Feff

Tbh uni applications are stressing me out :( any ideas for a personal statement for nursing please? x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I am so deeply unhappy and nothing seems to be helping :( I don't think I have the strength anymore to keep trying to get better.

:hugs: i hope you can get to the bottom of what's making you sad and find something that helps. I've been on and off with depression since having LO it's really hard :( thankfully i've been feeling so much better for a while now, hopefully you can soon too. big hugs. xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

babyjan said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh this board is so dead lately!
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> I remember when I was pregnant (2011) this side and the pregnancy section was sooo live! Of course I was mostly stalking at the time but its so quite in here now!Click to expand...

I know it's kind of sad really! i was pregnant in 2011, all my friends had gone to uni and I didn't know anybody who was pregnant so it was just amazing to find this little forum with loads of other girls my age who were pregnant and going through the same thing. I'd go on here loads during my pregnancy, it really kept me going! Shame it's so dead now really! xx


----------



## MissQuirky

Tbh I am constantly exhausted. New diet has helped, but it's hard to keep up. My husband has been really worried that there's something wrong, but I haven't gone to get checked out.

There can't be _another_ thing wrong with me or my life!


----------



## samisshort

TBH I am getting so excited for my little boy. I finally have a name for him too. Jaxson Aaron. And another thing, their dad is starting to come back around. A month in jail made him really think about his life. I think he is turning around. I can hope at least! Would be nice for my boys to have their biological family around. :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, I really need to start thinking more about the foods we eat, and what I buy!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH I feel horrible with myself - I have taken today off college! I don't have a good enough reason, although I do feel ill and I didn't get to spend time with my eldest yesterday because I didn't get home till after her bedtime!!!


----------



## Nixtey

Tbh, i feel like a horrible mommy... I prefer being at work than with my LO :cry: and i just want a day off from both work and being a mom!


----------



## x__amour

Tbh, I can't believe I'm over halfway through this pregnancy already. :wacko:


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh I'm sooooo fussy


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I'm really nervous about drs later :( I'm just sure they're not going to help...


----------



## Desi's_lost

Nixtey said:


> Tbh, i feel like a horrible mommy... I prefer being at work than with my LO :cry: and i just want a day off from both work and being a mom!

How long have you been working? I bet it will change over time.


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I can't believe Christmas is next week.


----------



## kaylamariee

tbh,
were having a pot luck at school today and we get to bring our babies..
I can't wait to show off my baby girl<3 and everyone gets to meet her xo


----------



## samisshort

Tbh I'm terrified because Monday morning my blood pressure was high and there was protein in my urine. :( really hoping nothing serious. I want a healthy baby boy!


----------



## Feff

Tbh I've been making myself ill because I've got so much to do, took 2 kalms earlier and got so much done! I can see why people get addicted..


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I just don't feel Christmas this year at all :(


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh I hate when I lose my patience with Alice, I hate to raise my voice at her. She's so young, and I know she doesn't understand a lot but this particular thing she knows exactly and it's so frustrating that she doesn't listen to me.


----------



## Nixtey

Desi's_lost said:


> Nixtey said:
> 
> 
> Tbh, i feel like a horrible mommy... I prefer being at work than with my LO :cry: and i just want a day off from both work and being a mom!
> 
> How long have you been working? I bet it will change over time.Click to expand...

I've been working since august which is when my maternity leave was over... i just feel worn out :(


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH Heartburn is so sore


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Tbh I'm a fiancé now! Oh proposed last night.


----------



## snowfia

MiSS.M0MMY2BE said:


> Tbh I'm a fiancé now! Oh proposed last night.

Congratulations!


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

snowfia said:


> MiSS.M0MMY2BE said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm a fiancé now! Oh proposed last night.
> 
> Congratulations!Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Feff

MiSS.M0MMY2BE said:


> Tbh I'm a fiancé now! Oh proposed last night.

Congrats!


----------



## ClairAye

MiSS.M0MMY2BE said:


> Tbh I'm a fiancé now! Oh proposed last night.

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Thanks everyone! I'm so excited!


----------



## Desi's_lost

TBH I know its kind of petty but i'm so tired of my sister trying to wear my formal dresses to every family function. And at this point, shes a good three sizes bigger than me, shes going to ruin them. I dont have the money to buy anything new. :(


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Im sorry desi :( 

Tbh, im so tired. Tired of taking care of everyone else, cleaning cooking, never sleeping. Its gotten old!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I still can't believe I'm a mum to two kiddies! :wacko: &#10084;


----------



## snowfia

Tbh I feel like such a failure. I'm having such a bad evening. I just want to give up.


----------



## ClairAye

snowfia said:


> Tbh I feel like such a failure. I'm having such a bad evening. I just want to give up.

:hugs:


----------



## Feff

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I still can't believe I'm a mum to two kiddies! :wacko: &#10084;

I didn't realise you had the baby! Congratulations xxx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH im a little bit worried about my partner. He was in hospital a few days ago and was granted a 2 day pass to come home for christmas, he was let out the night of christmas eve so i was wrapping presents all by myself! (we always usually leave it last minute) but now he is away back to the hospital for an angiogram and i hope everything is fine so he can come back home! He is shitting himself, the wee soul! :cry: xx


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, our living room is still in a state two days later, and we weren't even here yesterday!! Arrrgh too many boxes :haha:


----------



## samisshort

Tbh I wish it was January :haha: I really can't wait to have my second little boy! Alex is going to be a great big brother. He is awesome with his 4 month old cousin :)


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I had a great 2013 bring on 2014


----------



## ClairAye

Feff said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh I still can't believe I'm a mum to two kiddies! :wacko: &#10084;
> 
> I didn't realise you had the baby! Congratulations xxxClick to expand...

Thank you! :flower: xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I'm so moody.


----------



## samisshort

Tbh I can't believe I am 38 weeks tomorrow. It's crazy. This pregnancy has flown by. Getting so excited. Starting tomorrow I give him permission to come out.... :haha: if only it were that easy!


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh next Friday will be my VDay :D


----------



## 060509.x

tbh the health visitor is coming tomorrow, i hope alice is reaching all the milestones that she needs to :)


----------



## samisshort

Tbh I am tired of being pregnant now lol I want to meet my baby boy. Had an ultrasound yesterday and he is so damn cute! He looks identical to Alex and has chubby cheeks. They estimate he is about 7 lbs 3 oz so I am hoping that's around the right weight because Alex was such a peanut!

Also very proud of Alex, every day his vocabulary is getting soo much better, which is good because he was behind for awhile. He is definitely caught up now :) he also shows every interest in potty training which is amazing! He does it all by himself, I haven't pushed him a bit :)


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Tbh being on a diet SUCKS. I just want to eat, lol.


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I'm sick of cleaning up sick :(


----------



## samisshort

Tbh I need a break. I love Alex with all my heart, but resting is impossible with this monster boy. :nope: Three nights ago I had to be monitored at hospital for bp because it was 168/91.. They managed to get it down in about 2 hours. I have had a headache that Tylenol doesn't help (two extra strengths!) I just wish I could lay down. I also wish my doctor would take more precautions with me but he doesn't seem to care about my bp or protein in urine or headaches. :(


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I wanna tell you that it's completely out of line to message someone else's bf out of the blue, after a fall out a year ago, to tell them how you miss them and have been thinking about them. But I can't because it wouldn't be worth the blow back. You're lucky.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I'm so proud that I'm still breastfeeding after 'giving up' for about a day twice already and having mastitis. I seriously thought I'd of given up by now! :)


----------



## beanzz

Tbh Oakley's tantrums are still horrendous. Someone told me age 3 is the worst and i just want to crawl in a hole and hide til he's about 5 or 6.


----------



## snowfia

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I'm so proud that I'm still breastfeeding after 'giving up' for about a day twice already and having mastitis. I seriously thought I'd of given up by now! :)

Stick at it, it's totally worth it:flower:


----------



## babyjan

snowfia said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so proud that I'm still breastfeeding after 'giving up' for about a day twice already and having mastitis. I seriously thought I'd of given up by now! :)
> 
> Stick at it, it's totally worth it:flower:Click to expand...

I agree, well done Clair x


----------



## Feff

Tbh I sent my ucas off today and I already want to know the decision lol! I hope I get in :(


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Tbh I got a job only I'm NOT excited. I don't want to leave my little girl.


----------



## ClairAye

babyjan said:


> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm so proud that I'm still breastfeeding after 'giving up' for about a day twice already and having mastitis. I seriously thought I'd of given up by now! :)
> 
> Stick at it, it's totally worth it:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, well done Clair xClick to expand...

I'm definitely hoping to! The midwives thought I'd give up so when I saw the one who I last saw the day Lily was born, two days ago she was so chuffed that she was still breastfed :dohh: :haha:

Thank you :) x


----------



## xforuiholdonx

It only gets easier claire! :) we are going on month 7 of ebf!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I am so jealous of you girls breastfeeding! I tried breast feeding with emily but i gave in too quickly and nathan refused to latch on! Gave up day two and a half! 

TBH i am SO PROUD of my little girl, she is potty training and doing fantastic! Woohoo! xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I feel like I'm shouldering more than my fair share of responsibility between OH and I. :/


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh OH is getting me a custom made cloth diaper for my birthday and he called me his wife so I was like "aww you called me your wife". He said no he hadnt. Checked the email and goes "I didn't even realize I did that.." Awww <3


----------



## samisshort

Tbh I hope my baby is coming soon. So much happened at ER last night and now I am bleeding and cramping, really hoping that means today or tomorrow is the day since my doctor is gone the 17th! Being watched for preeclampsia so I am hoping baby boy is done cooking and wants to come out. I need newborn cuddles.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

samisshort said:


> Tbh I hope my baby is coming soon. So much happened at ER last night and now I am bleeding and cramping, really hoping that means today or tomorrow is the day since my doctor is gone the 17th! Being watched for preeclampsia so I am hoping baby boy is done cooking and wants to come out. I need newborn cuddles.

Hopefully anytime now :dust:


----------



## beanzz

samisshort said:


> Tbh I hope my baby is coming soon. So much happened at ER last night and now I am bleeding and cramping, really hoping that means today or tomorrow is the day since my doctor is gone the 17th! Being watched for preeclampsia so I am hoping baby boy is done cooking and wants to come out. I need newborn cuddles.

Hope he comes soon!!!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh im dreading potty training. I keep trying and Oakley doesnt even like sitting on the potty yet so i guess im safe for a little while :haha:

Also met someone a while ago who also has a kid but he's had to move to be closer to her and i feel all lonely now :( boo


----------



## Feff

Tbh I don't think I can cope with living with my parents anymore, me and my mam argue constantly and I don't even know what I do wrong! She tells me what to do with Elodie which she knows I hate and patronises me constantly :/ so pissed off ATM :(


----------



## beanzz

Feff said:


> Tbh I don't think I can cope with living with my parents anymore, me and my mam argue constantly and I don't even know what I do wrong! She tells me what to do with Elodie which she knows I hate and patronises me constantly :/ so pissed off ATM :(

Moving out is the best decision I ever made! It's not less stressful at all because of the shit load of bills you get but it's totally worth it having your own little place just you and LO :)

Can you afford to move out? Could you apply for housing?


----------



## Feff

beanzz said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I don't think I can cope with living with my parents anymore, me and my mam argue constantly and I don't even know what I do wrong! She tells me what to do with Elodie which she knows I hate and patronises me constantly :/ so pissed off ATM :(
> 
> Moving out is the best decision I ever made! It's not less stressful at all because of the shit load of bills you get but it's totally worth it having your own little place just you and LO :)
> 
> Can you afford to move out? Could you apply for housing?Click to expand...

I can't wait! I'm on the housing list, not really getting anywhere though :/ it makes me feel shitty being on there because I can imagine what people are saying! :dohh: I just really can't stand it here :( I feel ill I'm that stressed out over it, I dread coming downstairs because I can never tell when my mam is in a mood with me, my belly literally turns when I hear her waking up :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

beanzz said:


> Tbh im dreading potty training. I keep trying and Oakley doesnt even like sitting on the potty yet so i guess im safe for a little while :haha:
> 
> Also met someone a while ago who also has a kid but he's had to move to be closer to her and i feel all lonely now :( boo

Oh gosh same changing nappies has become such a second nature and part of life that I can't imagine that being over and dealing with potty training, Everyone is on at me that this summer will be the time and I haven't a clue! Looking forward to not having nappies upping the cost of our weekly shop though!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, i've not been on here for a while


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Tbh, Im dreading breastfeeding my son now that hes cut teeth. The more they come in, the more I worry about getting bit! Having major anxiety right now :(


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

xforuiholdonx said:


> Tbh, Im dreading breastfeeding my son now that hes cut teeth. The more they come in, the more I worry about getting bit! Having major anxiety right now :(

My daughter only has one and she's already bit me multiple times. Makes me very worried for the future. :/ Hopefully your little guy keeps his teeth to himself!


----------



## beanzz

Feff said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I don't think I can cope with living with my parents anymore, me and my mam argue constantly and I don't even know what I do wrong! She tells me what to do with Elodie which she knows I hate and patronises me constantly :/ so pissed off ATM :(
> 
> Moving out is the best decision I ever made! It's not less stressful at all because of the shit load of bills you get but it's totally worth it having your own little place just you and LO :)
> 
> Can you afford to move out? Could you apply for housing?Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait! I'm on the housing list, not really getting anywhere though :/ it makes me feel shitty being on there because I can imagine what people are saying! :dohh: I just really can't stand it here :( I feel ill I'm that stressed out over it, I dread coming downstairs because I can never tell when my mam is in a mood with me, my belly literally turns when I hear her waking up :(Click to expand...

Aw hun don't worry about what some people will think. You can't keep living like this and moving out this way is a heck of a lot cheaper than private renting.. I wish I went that way!! Hope it doesn't take much longer x


----------



## beanzz

tinkerbelle93 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh im dreading potty training. I keep trying and Oakley doesnt even like sitting on the potty yet so i guess im safe for a little while :haha:
> 
> Also met someone a while ago who also has a kid but he's had to move to be closer to her and i feel all lonely now :( boo
> 
> Oh gosh same changing nappies has become such a second nature and part of life that I can't imagine that being over and dealing with potty training, Everyone is on at me that this summer will be the time and I haven't a clue! Looking forward to not having nappies upping the cost of our weekly shop though!Click to expand...

Haha I know, can't wait for the days I no longer have to buy nappies either! But how scary is the idea of potty training?! :haha: I have carpet aswel so I'm gonna have pee and poop all over it when we have accidents. Yummm haha!


----------



## Feff

beanzz said:
 

> Feff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I don't think I can cope with living with my parents anymore, me and my mam argue constantly and I don't even know what I do wrong! She tells me what to do with Elodie which she knows I hate and patronises me constantly :/ so pissed off ATM :(
> 
> Moving out is the best decision I ever made! It's not less stressful at all because of the shit load of bills you get but it's totally worth it having your own little place just you and LO :)
> 
> Can you afford to move out? Could you apply for housing?Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait! I'm on the housing list, not really getting anywhere though :/ it makes me feel shitty being on there because I can imagine what people are saying! :dohh: I just really can't stand it here :( I feel ill I'm that stressed out over it, I dread coming downstairs because I can never tell when my mam is in a mood with me, my belly literally turns when I hear her waking up :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aw hun don't worry about what some people will think. You can't keep living like this and moving out this way is a heck of a lot cheaper than private renting.. I wish I went that way!! Hope it doesn't take much longer xClick to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: I hope so too! I've been out in the rain the past 2 days just to get out of the house -.- waiting for a change of circumstance form to fill in about everything, hopefully it'll speed up then x


----------



## beanzz

^ Fingers crossed for you :) its a pain in the ass that it takes so long!!


Tbh I feel low over something pretty stupid.. I've gone down to an A cup now :( I havent had boobs this small since i was 11, always been a B/C, then to an F whilst breastfeeding and now I feel like a freakin child :cry:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

:hugs: 
i wish we coukd all naturally make our boobs bigger! You dont look child like hun<3


----------



## kaylamariee

Tbh, Jordyn can roll over from her tummy to her back and her back to her tummy now!
She even rolled from one edge of the blanket to the other (on the floor of course)
Proud mummy!
My husband has been saying 'dada' too, and she says it! (even though she doesn't know what it means)

Just thought i'd share<3


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I just want this week to end!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh it's been nearly three months since coming off the injection and still no period :S and not pregnant either (not trying btw :haha:) Getting a bit worried that my cycle is never coming back and that when me and Oh do ever want to ttc we won't be able too :/


----------



## babyjan

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh it's been nearly three months since coming off the injection and still no period :S and not pregnant either (not trying btw :haha:) Getting a bit worried that my cycle is never coming back and that when me and Oh do ever want to ttc we won't be able too :/

I didn't get a period till 9 months after the injection, they say it can take anywhere from 6-18 months, sometimes longer or less, just depends on the person really :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I've just found out my older sister is pregnant ..... Yes the sister that said that I should get rid when she found out I was pregnant and the one that put a downer on my whole pregnancy , the same sister that I was guilt tripped into letting her into my second scan and apparently it was okay the way she treated me because when Kian was born she became the doating auntie again... I really don't know how to feel because well because of everything she's done (we still don't speak after her last horrible comments to me I decided fuck you basically) oh and she also let out that I was pregnant at the time you want to keep it a secret (before the first scan) so she even spoilt us telling people..... I really don't know how to feel :/ my mum told me and I was just like oh and then i told her the truth and that I didn't really know how to feel and then she said I don't want to hear it ... But when my sister had everything bad to say about me it was a different story! It always feels like its one rule for everyone else but another rule for me :/ ... I just feel like crying tbh and I know that might sound selfish but she is going to have the perfect pregnancy that everyone has a right too but she was the one that took that away from me :'( am I just being a horrible cow?


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH 98days until LO is here eeeekk


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, i hate losing my cool


----------



## smatheson

TBH- March can not get here fast enough!! I want to TTC soooo bad! I think OH is worse than me though he is surprisingly super excited!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh moving house is crap. I wish my stuff would unpack itself!


----------



## Feff

tbh lately I've been getting really scared and nervous for no reason! I always feel anxious and on edge :/ when I'm trying to concentrate like on my open uni work I keep having flashbacks to being in labour with Elodie, I hate it! I can't concentrate without torturing myself :dohh: I also got rejected from cardiff uni :( I didn't think I would get in there anyway, 2 more universities to go!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh i wish i had something to look forward to


----------



## mayb_baby

Tbh I am so mad!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

TBH I haven't been a teen mom in in 3 years. why do I still want to post in teen parenting ? lol


----------



## kaylamariee

Tbh, it is pretty hard being in the early stages of pregnancy and taking care of a 8 month old.. I'm tired all the time!
But it's worth it :)


----------



## Pinkglitterx

TBH After 2 MC's i really can't wait to get my sticky bean.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh there is this band we used to always put on as "nighttime music" for Syri while she was in NY with us and even now I still can't stand the singers voice. It just makes me feel off/down.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I'm sick of you being lazy! Oooo your main responsibility is to cook and clean up dishes, poor thing! Ooo you change a diaper once in a while. How dare I ask you to clean the freakin deep fryer like you never use it too or something. I'm so sick of it.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tbh, I have got a job as an infant teacher at a daycare and g ave been working almost a month now. :happydance: I am so proud of myself because its the first time ive kept a job for more than two weeks since I started working again over a year ago. And I can definitely see myself keeping this job. :) It may not seem like much, but its a huge step for me. Although I'm not sure if working with the babies makes my broodiness better or worse. :haha:

And I cut back from smoking a full pack of cigarettes a day to half a pack. :thumbup: Still don't like that I smoke but its a huge improvement.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Desi, are you talking about your oh, or your parents??


----------



## Desi's_lost

Mostly OH. I dared him to make a list of what he does to compare it to a list of what I do and that seemed to change his tune a little. 
My dad never does shit either, unless it suits him, and I'm not interested in living my life like that. The other day Syri needed a new diaper and OH jumped up to do it, my dad gave me a shit look and said "what, you can't change her diaper?" -.- idiot.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi congrats on baby number 2!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

TBH waiting to try is so hard! I want a baby now! :(


----------



## 060509.x

TBH I feel so weird about the fact that Alice is almost 2. I can't explain it really, it's kind of like I feel devastated? I don't know, I just feel so weird about it.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

-_-
Im sorry you have to.constantly deal with stupidity Desi!


----------



## ClairAye

060509.x said:


> TBH I feel so weird about the fact that Alice is almost 2. I can't explain it really, it's kind of like I feel devastated? I don't know, I just feel so weird about it.

Same! It doesn't feel right saying I have an almost 2 year old, and when he turns two he won't be a baby anymore :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ClairAye said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> TBH I feel so weird about the fact that Alice is almost 2. I can't explain it really, it's kind of like I feel devastated? I don't know, I just feel so weird about it.
> 
> Same! It doesn't feel right saying I have an almost 2 year old, and when he turns two he won't be a baby anymore :(Click to expand...

I still feel like quintins a baby and he is 4 :blush:


----------



## 060509.x

QuintinsMommy said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> TBH I feel so weird about the fact that Alice is almost 2. I can't explain it really, it's kind of like I feel devastated? I don't know, I just feel so weird about it.
> 
> Same! It doesn't feel right saying I have an almost 2 year old, and when he turns two he won't be a baby anymore :(Click to expand...
> 
> I still feel like quintins a baby and he is 4 :blush:Click to expand...

I wish I felt like this!


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi congrats on baby number 2!

Thank you!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

060509.x said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> TBH I feel so weird about the fact that Alice is almost 2. I can't explain it really, it's kind of like I feel devastated? I don't know, I just feel so weird about it.
> 
> Same! It doesn't feel right saying I have an almost 2 year old, and when he turns two he won't be a baby anymore :(Click to expand...
> 
> I still feel like quintins a baby and he is 4 :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I felt like this!Click to expand...

I still think they are babies at 2! Oliver is still in nappies, still needs a pushchair and a high chair ect which is what I associate with babyness I'm just scared of when those things won't be needed anymore because he really won't be a baby anymore :( he's only just been moved into his own room and that was on hard on me lol I really cling to his babyhood! Although at the same time there's so many exciting things to look forward to as they get older I can't wait till Christmas this time cause he'll probably understand it a lot more


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I've just been put on even more anti depressants, apparently they work well in combination with the ones I've already been taking since just before Christmas (even though they have made no improvement so far) tbh I really don't know how to feel about it , I've never been keen on taking anti d's and none have worked so far and I've been on them on and off since I was 14, 15ish. Has anyone here ever had a good outcome with them? Just feel like I need to hear something positive about any anti depressants, not sure why haha I think I just need someone apart from my cpn or psychiatrist to tell me I am going to get better because im finding it hard to believe :/ sorry to anyone who reads this for being a miserable git haha, just finding it so hard to pretend I'm happy atm its really draining me to the point where I'm starting to go into "zombie mode" as I call it, pretty hard to describe but its like I'm not fully there , like im so far gone into myself that I become numb and all that's left of me is a shell of my body... And I really don't want to get like that again because it is so hard to get out off, but I can already feel myself getting close :/ sorry if none of that makes sense my head is just everywhere atm


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I've just been put on even more anti depressants, apparently they work well in combination with the ones I've already been taking since just before Christmas (even though they have made no improvement so far) tbh I really don't know how to feel about it , I've never been keen on taking anti d's and none have worked so far and I've been on them on and off since I was 14, 15ish. Has anyone here ever had a good outcome with them? Just feel like I need to hear something positive about any anti depressants, not sure why haha I think I just need someone apart from my cpn or psychiatrist to tell me I am going to get better because im finding it hard to believe :/ sorry to anyone who reads this for being a miserable git haha, just finding it so hard to pretend I'm happy atm its really draining me to the point where I'm starting to go into "zombie mode" as I call it, pretty hard to describe but its like I'm not fully there , like im so far gone into myself that I become numb and all that's left of me is a shell of my body... And I really don't want to get like that again because it is so hard to get out off, but I can already feel myself getting close :/ sorry if none of that makes sense my head is just everywhere atm

I was on citlopram for a while and after a couple of months they really took the edge off my anxiety and I felt a lot more chilled out and in control. Sometimes it can take a while of trying different types and doses before you feel any difference so hopefully within a few weeks you'll feel the benefit of your new ones. I'm in such a happier place now than 2 years ago and haven't felt the need for.over a year now for any antids o it can get better :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

OMG having to pay a flat deposit, pay for new carpet in this place, buy Oakley's birthday presents, pay everyone back that I borroewed money off of for the deposit and somehow still afford to renew my car insurance ALL NEXT MONTH.

Being so skint and having to pay for so many things is making me super panicky. D: 

I'm done with adult life. It ain't working out.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I've just been put on even more anti depressants, apparently they work well in combination with the ones I've already been taking since just before Christmas (even though they have made no improvement so far) tbh I really don't know how to feel about it , I've never been keen on taking anti d's and none have worked so far and I've been on them on and off since I was 14, 15ish. Has anyone here ever had a good outcome with them? Just feel like I need to hear something positive about any anti depressants, not sure why haha I think I just need someone apart from my cpn or psychiatrist to tell me I am going to get better because im finding it hard to believe :/ sorry to anyone who reads this for being a miserable git haha, just finding it so hard to pretend I'm happy atm its really draining me to the point where I'm starting to go into "zombie mode" as I call it, pretty hard to describe but its like I'm not fully there , like im so far gone into myself that I become numb and all that's left of me is a shell of my body... And I really don't want to get like that again because it is so hard to get out off, but I can already feel myself getting close :/ sorry if none of that makes sense my head is just everywhere atm

I have been on anti-depressants since I was around 12 (so about 10 years now). Sometimes it does take a while to get the right pill/dose/combination. But once you do find the right one, it will make a huge difference. Right now I'm on Lexapro and Ativan (which is an anti-anxiety med), and they seem to be working well. I think the key is to remember that anti-ds dont make you instantly happy, but they make you able to deal with life and work towards your own happiness. And being on anti-depressants has really helped me with that. Overall, my experience has been good. Although, I do know the feeling you are describing. Just hang in there and give it time. :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I can't wait to get a carpet in my living room! It's so cold :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

tbh im 21 tomorrow :) going out tonight and can't wait! xx


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, i really want to ttc, i wish we were in a better situation to do so.


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I haven't had a period since November.. I wasn't worried until recently. Tried to get an appointment at docs today but they had none left so have to wait til Monday. Reeeeally hoping I haven't fucked my body up somehow... Or something worse..


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Are you worried about pregnancy... or something worse? :(


----------



## 060509.x

tbh i hope this month goes slow, i don't particularly want to be 21, nor do i want alice to turn 2!!!


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I'm finding it hard to get my head around the fact that a year ago today, I was in hospital with my brand new tiny daughter... I think I'm gonna cry!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i cannot believe it is March 2nd already... and i also can't believe i could be on the road this time next year!!! Sent my provisional away yesterday, can't wait to start lessons although tbh im scolding myself for not starting two years ago! xx


----------



## beanzz

xforuiholdonx said:


> Are you worried about pregnancy... or something worse? :(

Haha pregnancy is the "something worse" I'm worried about. Fingers crossed


----------



## babyjan

Have you taken a test beanzz?


----------



## Feff

Tbh I need to pass my test ASAP, I've got a holiday booked for July and I'm supposed to be driving us! Oops! :haha:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Feff said:


> Tbh I need to pass my test ASAP, I've got a holiday booked for July and I'm supposed to be driving us! Oops! :haha:

Better get a move on and pass first time! :flower: xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH i am sick of my hormones getting in the way of EVERYTHING - I usually love to cuddle up with OH on the couch but since being pregnant again i cant sit still and then i get too warm and bothered and then i move elsewhere and then i come back etc... 
OH and i usually have sex all the time but since being pregnant he doesnt get anywhere near me and its making me feel really bad as its putting him down and now he feels that i dont love him anymore or something :wacko:

My hormones are seriously getting the 'better' of me and its pissing both me and OH off. I no longer have patience and i am constantly snapping at everyone and being very irritable towards OH. Its not fair on him, i wouldnt be surprised if he moved out until the baby is here tbh :dohh: xx


----------



## Feff

kimberleyrobx said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I need to pass my test ASAP, I've got a holiday booked for July and I'm supposed to be driving us! Oops! :haha:
> 
> Better get a move on and pass first time! :flower: xxClick to expand...

I know! I'm going to put in for it in a few weeks hopefully xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Feff said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I need to pass my test ASAP, I've got a holiday booked for July and I'm supposed to be driving us! Oops! :haha:
> 
> Better get a move on and pass first time! :flower: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know! I'm going to put in for it in a few weeks hopefully xxClick to expand...

Lucky you! I have just sent my provisional away a couple days so hopefully be on the road this time next year! Good luck when you do go for your test :flower: xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

beanzz said:


> Tbh I haven't had a period since November.. I wasn't worried until recently. Tried to get an appointment at docs today but they had none left so have to wait til Monday. Reeeeally hoping I haven't fucked my body up somehow... Or something worse..

I am trying to get to the doctor for something similar, too. There were 80 days between my last ones Nov. 7th and Jan. 26th). How did your appointment go?


----------



## samisshort

Tbh I am worried a lot more than I should be about this tumor I have. Tomorrow I get the results, really hoping it is benign. :nope:


----------



## Feff

samisshort said:


> Tbh I am worried a lot more than I should be about this tumor I have. Tomorrow I get the results, really hoping it is benign. :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## Feff

beanzz said:


> Tbh I haven't had a period since November.. I wasn't worried until recently. Tried to get an appointment at docs today but they had none left so have to wait til Monday. Reeeeally hoping I haven't fucked my body up somehow... Or something worse..

Have you taken a test or come on? Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

samisshort said:


> Tbh I am worried a lot more than I should be about this tumor I have. Tomorrow I get the results, really hoping it is benign. :nope:

Hope that you hear what you want :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

beanzz said:


> Tbh I haven't had a period since November.. I wasn't worried until recently. Tried to get an appointment at docs today but they had none left so have to wait til Monday. Reeeeally hoping I haven't fucked my body up somehow... Or something worse..

I know that different things can affect periods like weight loss, stress, contraception ect so maybe something like that? Hope you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

babyjan said:


> Have you taken a test beanzz?

No yet, I'm waiting til doctors cos I doubt it is pregnancy, that's just a very scary worst case scenario kinda thing haha 



aidensxmomma said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I haven't had a period since November.. I wasn't worried until recently. Tried to get an appointment at docs today but they had none left so have to wait til Monday. Reeeeally hoping I haven't fucked my body up somehow... Or something worse..
> 
> I am trying to get to the doctor for something similar, too. There were 80 days between my last ones Nov. 7th and Jan. 26th). How did your appointment go?Click to expand...

They couldn't fit me in again (Jesus everyone must be ill in this town!) so they booked me in Friday morning. Hope you manage to see a doctor too :)



Feff said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I haven't had a period since November.. I wasn't worried until recently. Tried to get an appointment at docs today but they had none left so have to wait til Monday. Reeeeally hoping I haven't fucked my body up somehow... Or something worse..
> 
> Have you taken a test or come on? XxClick to expand...

Neither yet, Friday is the day! :D :S :O hoping it's nothing and just the mini pill making it randomly disappear 



tinkerbelle93 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I haven't had a period since November.. I wasn't worried until recently. Tried to get an appointment at docs today but they had none left so have to wait til Monday. Reeeeally hoping I haven't fucked my body up somehow... Or something worse..
> 
> I know that different things can affect periods like weight loss, stress, contraception ect so maybe something like that? Hope you get some answers :hugs:Click to expand...

I have been losing weight and pretty stressed... Also on the mini pill cerazette but my period has never been gone this long.. I also got pregnant on it last time :haha: so my trust is a little funny with this pill... Sadly it's the only hormone contraception that agrees with me. 

Fingers crossed my pill has just decided to be nice to me and make my periods disappear.. If there's no sudden problems with my ovaries or I'm not pregnant then happy days and I can just enjoy it :D


----------



## beanzz

samisshort said:


> Tbh I am worried a lot more than I should be about this tumor I have. Tomorrow I get the results, really hoping it is benign. :nope:

Omg :hugs: I know nothing of these things, I'm guessing benign is good? If so I hope that too. Really hope everything turns out to be okay xx


----------



## 060509.x

tbh i'm getting more and more broody... again!


----------



## mayb_baby

TBH I feel so ill :sick:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

060509.x said:


> tbh i'm getting more and more broody... again!

Same! I'm getting obsessive though, just seem to daydream about having another baby all the time, I'm so tempted to start ttc soon just in two minds about it :/ xx


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Tbh in three days I'll have a seven month old.


----------



## mayb_baby

tbh I'm going to kill OH if he doesn't stop farting


----------



## 060509.x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> 060509.x said:
> 
> 
> tbh i'm getting more and more broody... again!
> 
> Same! I'm getting obsessive though, just seem to daydream about having another baby all the time, I'm so tempted to start ttc soon just in two minds about it :/ xxClick to expand...

I would happily ttc right now, but OH doesn't want another (yet) for many reasons, part of me agrees but the other half is like I WANT NOW :brat:

:haha:


TBH, I really need to shift this weight!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh for the first time ever since being diagnosed with anxiety and depression about 8 or so years ago I can finally say i am on the right medication and getting the right help! :) You have no idea how good it feelsto say that :') It feels like a HUGE weight has been lifted off my shoulders and i am seeing everything in a new sunnier light! :haha: For the first time in as long as i can remember i am actualy coping with everyday life and it really feels amazing :D Having depression from a very young age ( long before i was diagnosed) and having to live with it for so long with endless trying new medications and new therapys which never seem to work just makes you feel like there is no light at the end of the tunnel but now i know there is! :') of course i still do get some bad days but im getting there and i couldnt be more thankfull for everyone who has supported me and stuck by me through my darkest days where i felt like there was nothing left to live for to the people that have hellped me get to stage where i am now, I can finally say I am happy :)


----------



## Feff

Tbh I have a new puppy :)


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I've never been so excited to get a letter saying I can make an appointment for someone to poke me around!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I can't believe my baby is 2 today!!!!!


----------



## kaylamariee

Tbh, jordyn is sooo close to crawling! She gets on her hands and knees and rocks back and forth, but she doesn't get it! Lol! C'MMMONN BAYBAY you can do it :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Now on day 3 of Oliver not having his bottle! It's really hard, hoping it will be easier within a few days but it was long overdue! X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

060509.x said:


> tbh I can't believe my baby is 2 today!!!!!

Happy belated birthday to your LO! X


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Tbh i have always had a love for puppies and dogs. I want two golden retrievers one day. Now is not the time for a dog, but why must my pregnancy insist that i go online window shopping?!?! This is my third pregnancy and it seems once i have something in my head it DOES NOT come away until i get it! Thinking about our future and our potential doggies to add to the family and for some reason it is ALWAYS when im pregnant that i cant help myself, like i have no self control! Sounds weird, but it makes sense to me :shrug: xx


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kian is coming along so well with his speech recently, just thr other day he started counting to 10 for the first time! :D proud mummy right here!&#9829;


----------



## Feff

Tbh this thread is soooo quiet lol! Hope everybody is okay x


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh taking Jason's dummy away has been a piece of piss, yay! :happydance:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh, i'm so amazed at alice's speech! just a few months ago it felt like she'd never say mammy or daddy and now she's repeating and saying a new word almost every day!


----------



## x__amour

Feff said:


> Tbh this thread is soooo quiet lol! Hope everybody is okay x

The teen boards are so dead now. :(


----------



## Feff

x__amour said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh this thread is soooo quiet lol! Hope everybody is okay x
> 
> The teen boards are so dead now. :(Click to expand...

I know :( it's sad! I look at the teen pregnancy one sometimes but it just makes me broody :haha: how're you feeling? Have you had the baby yet?


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I have an appointment to see about starting the Cambridge diet :happydance: Wish me luck! Got about 6 stone to loose so will need it! :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

x__amour said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh this thread is soooo quiet lol! Hope everybody is okay x
> 
> The teen boards are so dead now. :(Click to expand...

I know :nope: when I was pregnant they where so busy! Personally I think it would really help if they made a babyandbump app! Would be awesome! :haha: 

P.s how on earth do you make links for your thingys? :haha: like I'm wanting a link to my instagram etc


----------



## Feff

Tbh I passed my driving test today :)


----------



## we can't wait

x__amour said:


> The teen boards are so dead now. :(

I agree. I really miss the old days... and how close we all used to be. :cry:


----------



## babyjan

Feff said:


> Tbh I passed my driving test today :)

Awww congrats!!!


----------



## Feff

Thank you! :) ^


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh, I don't understand how it could be "safer" to put my newborn on his back, swaddled, and go to sleep myself when even elevated, he throws up. 

I'd rather he not aspirate while I'm asleep...on the other hand, I KNOW I don't move when I sleep next to my babies. This isn't my first =P


----------



## Feff

Tbh Elodie is 1 today :( x


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tbh I thought having Khai would take away my interest in babies but its the exact opposite. I want another one in the next few years.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Feff said:


> Tbh Elodie is 1 today :( x

Happy birthday to your LO! Xx


----------



## Feff

Thank you! ^ :) xx


----------



## ClairAye

Feff said:


> Tbh Elodie is 1 today :( x

Happy (late) Birthday! :flower:


----------



## Feff

Thank you :) x


----------



## kaylamariee

Tbh, I am exhausted!
I go to school from 9-1 (get up with jordyn at 630), come home and take care of her all day (not complaining, it's what a normal mom does and I love it) but I'm almost 5 months preg and super tired, lol.. Plus she just started crawling so she's into everything!


----------



## beanzz

Tbh 2 year olds are hard.


And I want a cat :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh i really wish i had friends..


----------



## Desi's_lost

060509.x said:


> tbh i really wish i had friends..

Me too. OH just started working full time so now I'm stuck home with two kids five days a week. It just gets a little lonely.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I can't believe that my baby boy is TWO in a fortnight! :shock: :cry:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I can't believe I'm saying this but me and oh are TTC!! :happydance: when oh said to me he wanted to try I actually cried with joy :blush: wish us luck! :dust: 

P.s anyone who has me on instagram, Facebook etc shhh because we are keeping it asecret until I fall pregnant :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I can't believe I'm saying this but me and oh are TTC!! :happydance: when oh said to me he wanted to try I actually cried with joy :blush: wish us luck! :dust:
> 
> P.s anyone who has me on instagram, Facebook etc shhh because we are keeping it asecret until I fall pregnant :hugs:

Good luck and baby dust!! Xx


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I can't believe I'm saying this but me and oh are TTC!! :happydance: when oh said to me he wanted to try I actually cried with joy :blush: wish us luck! :dust:
> 
> P.s anyone who has me on instagram, Facebook etc shhh because we are keeping it asecret until I fall pregnant :hugs:

Ahhh YAAAY!! :D Sending lots of baby dust! :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Good luck! 

Tbh, I'm not used to not making my own money :/ I know I'm still working by keeping the house, minding the children, etc but those were always my jobs anyways, even when I worked. I don't like it. Which sucks cos I'm not likely to have a paycheck bearing job for the next very long time.


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey im new
and to be honest i am super excited to have our first
but worried wont be into our place by the time its born 
im getting a job though as soon as my OH gets our other car running again
so i can help pay off debt and save
hoping we can get the title to our third car and the title to his dirtbike soon so we can sell them both
then we would really be set


----------



## Sarah1508

Welcome^ :flower: &#9786;

Tbh me and oh have only just recently started TTC and I'm already like am I pregnant yet!? :haha: Im way too impatient! :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh...... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140607_172434.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bridgetboo62

^awwww too cute! 

tbh im scared to be a mom for the rest of my life and scared that my family will be ashamed of me (mom, dad, sisters)


----------



## 060509.x

tbh i really wish my family wasn't so... complicated.


----------



## Charlottec

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I can't believe I'm saying this but me and oh are TTC!! :happydance: when oh said to me he wanted to try I actually cried with joy :blush: wish us luck! :dust:
> 
> P.s anyone who has me on instagram, Facebook etc shhh because we are keeping it asecret until I fall pregnant :hugs:

I've only just read this, how exciting!!! We are keeping it quiet but i'm three months pregnant!! Due on the day after Mia's second birthday haha. Aww best of luck to you chick and hope you get your BFP very soon!:dust::flower:xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I am so broody! Just feel a bit like life's being put on hold what with me and DH moving back to my parents for a while soon.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Charlottec said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't believe I'm saying this but me and oh are TTC!! :happydance: when oh said to me he wanted to try I actually cried with joy :blush: wish us luck! :dust:
> 
> P.s anyone who has me on instagram, Facebook etc shhh because we are keeping it asecret until I fall pregnant :hugs:
> 
> I've only just read this, how exciting!!! We are keeping it quiet but i'm three months pregnant!! Due on the day after Mia's second birthday haha. Aww best of luck to you chick and hope you get your BFP very soon!:dust::flower:xxxClick to expand...

Congrats! X


----------



## Charlottec

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Charlottec said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! X
> 
> 
> Thanks chick! I have such mixed emotions atm, the thought of two both excites and scares me so much haha! And i know you feel like you have to put things on hold but before you know it things will start falling into place. We went through the same thing of having to move back in with my parents xClick to expand...


----------



## beanzz

Tbh Oakley's being so hard atm. I really wish FOB would have him for more than just 2 nights a month, I really need a break. Not feeling much of an awesome mum atm, I'm drained of any energy I had


----------



## tinkerbelle93

beanzz said:


> Tbh Oakley's being so hard atm. I really wish FOB would have him for more than just 2 nights a month, I really need a break. Not feeling much of an awesome mum atm, I'm drained of any energy I had

Oh gosh I am not enjoying age two! Oliver is so defiant and loves a good tantrum regardless of where we are :haha: I think it gets a little easier though it must be called terrible twos for a reason! Do you have anyone else who can help once in a while? Or ask fob to help more often? X


----------



## beanzz

Haha yep it was definitely named well! I'm gonna try asking FOB but it was so much stress trying to get him to have oaks the 2 nights a month last year. Little scared. 

I really hope it does get better after this :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Charlottec said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't believe I'm saying this but me and oh are TTC!! :happydance: when oh said to me he wanted to try I actually cried with joy :blush: wish us luck! :dust:
> 
> P.s anyone who has me on instagram, Facebook etc shhh because we are keeping it asecret until I fall pregnant :hugs:
> 
> I've only just read this, how exciting!!! We are keeping it quiet but i'm three months pregnant!! Due on the day after Mia's second birthday haha. Aww best of luck to you chick and hope you get your BFP very soon!:dust::flower:xxxClick to expand...

Aww waw congrats! Super jealous here! Haha and thanks :flower: this is only the 2nd cycle we've been trying and I'm already like am I pregnant already!? :dohh: :haha: xxx


----------



## bridgetboo62

tbh i feel a bit better. told my sister who is 27 so nine years older than me she has a 22 month old and her second is due at the end of july and she talked to her husband about it (which i told her she could) they are being so supportive and understanding they even offered to allow us to move in with them 
which who knows we may have to take them up on that offer 
the only issue would be that they have a dog who is aggressive with other dogs
and we have a german shepherd
so keeping them separate would be challenging


----------



## ClairAye

Charlottec said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't believe I'm saying this but me and oh are TTC!! :happydance: when oh said to me he wanted to try I actually cried with joy :blush: wish us luck! :dust:
> 
> P.s anyone who has me on instagram, Facebook etc shhh because we are keeping it asecret until I fall pregnant :hugs:
> 
> I've only just read this, how exciting!!! We are keeping it quiet but i'm three months pregnant!! Due on the day after Mia's second birthday haha. Aww best of luck to you chick and hope you get your BFP very soon!:dust::flower:xxxClick to expand...

Congratulations! :D


----------



## Charlottec

Sarah1508 said:


> Charlottec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't believe I'm saying this but me and oh are TTC!! :happydance: when oh said to me he wanted to try I actually cried with joy :blush: wish us luck! :dust:
> 
> P.s anyone who has me on instagram, Facebook etc shhh because we are keeping it asecret until I fall pregnant :hugs:
> 
> I've only just read this, how exciting!!! We are keeping it quiet but i'm three months pregnant!! Due on the day after Mia's second birthday haha. Aww best of luck to you chick and hope you get your BFP very soon!:dust::flower:xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww waw congrats! Super jealous here! Haha and thanks :flower: this is only the 2nd cycle we've been trying and I'm already like am I pregnant already!? :dohh: :haha: xxxClick to expand...

We were trying from October time but by Feb we agreed to not concentrate on it more and then it happened! I'm sure it will happen soon, i'm so excited for you!! xxx


----------



## Charlottec

ClairAye said:


> Charlottec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't believe I'm saying this but me and oh are TTC!! :happydance: when oh said to me he wanted to try I actually cried with joy :blush: wish us luck! :dust:
> 
> P.s anyone who has me on instagram, Facebook etc shhh because we are keeping it asecret until I fall pregnant :hugs:
> 
> I've only just read this, how exciting!!! We are keeping it quiet but i'm three months pregnant!! Due on the day after Mia's second birthday haha. Aww best of luck to you chick and hope you get your BFP very soon!:dust::flower:xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! :DClick to expand...

Thankyou! How do you find having two young kids? I'm so nervous about how i will cope! x


----------



## ClairAye

Charlottec said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlottec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't believe I'm saying this but me and oh are TTC!! :happydance: when oh said to me he wanted to try I actually cried with joy :blush: wish us luck! :dust:
> 
> P.s anyone who has me on instagram, Facebook etc shhh because we are keeping it asecret until I fall pregnant :hugs:
> 
> I've only just read this, how exciting!!! We are keeping it quiet but i'm three months pregnant!! Due on the day after Mia's second birthday haha. Aww best of luck to you chick and hope you get your BFP very soon!:dust::flower:xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou! How do you find having two young kids? I'm so nervous about how i will cope! xClick to expand...

In general Lily just slotted right into place but it was hard to start as I breastfed and Jason refused me. There are definitely bad days where I want to run a million miles away but in general I love it! :D


----------



## bridgetboo62

tbh im soooo excited to make our hand made announcement cards
we got all the materials today (stamps, ink, stencils, blank cards)
going to be soooo much fun
cant wait to finish them and see what they look like
and also see what friends and family members think


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh...https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m2/sarahmaclean1508/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/IMG_20140617_182023_zpszilbcof2.jpg

:sad2:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh period was due yesterday but tested negative this morningn :bfn: :sad2: now have to wait a week to test again (that's if my period doesn't come before then) :brat: ... GodI am way too imaimpatient for this whole TTC malarky! :haha:


----------



## bridgetboo62

tbh i am soooo relieved my parents took the news so well and are being so supportive
and nervous for my second scan on wednesday to make sure baby is growing right


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I really can't wait for Jason to learn important words! :(


----------



## bridgetboo62

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I really can't wait for Jason to learn important words! :(

like what?


----------



## bridgetboo62

tbh im super anxious for my ultrasound on wednesday
really hoping to see growth


----------



## beanzz

Tbh I should stop forgetting to do my shopping online. Having Oakley strip (nappy included!!!) in the 2 seconds I had my back turned was not ideal in the middle of the supermarket haha


----------



## ClairAye

bridgetboo62 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I really can't wait for Jason to learn important words! :(
> 
> like what?Click to expand...

Ones that can help us understand what he wants! He's a late talker and only says Lily, daddy, mum, uh-oh, wow and buu-uh (bus) the rest is his own wee language haha


----------



## 060509.x

tbh.... brooody!


----------



## Feff

ClairAye said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I really can't wait for Jason to learn important words! :(
> 
> like what?Click to expand...
> 
> Ones that can help us understand what he wants! He's a late talker and only says Lily, daddy, mum, uh-oh, wow and buu-uh (bus) the rest is his own wee language hahaClick to expand...

Aw how cute that he says lily! Have you tried sign language with him?


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh there is so much stressful stuff going on at the moment, but for some reason Imogen acting out a bit today is what's done it for me!


----------



## bridgetboo62

ClairAye said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I really can't wait for Jason to learn important words! :(
> 
> like what?Click to expand...
> 
> Ones that can help us understand what he wants! He's a late talker and only says Lily, daddy, mum, uh-oh, wow and buu-uh (bus) the rest is his own wee language hahaClick to expand...


my sisters son is almost two (august 6th he will be)
and he doesn't say much either, cookie, uh huh (yes), uh uh (no), dada, ect. they use sign language to help him say things like more, and please and water ect. and they ask him what he wants and he will sign please if he wants it or just shake his dead no if he doesn't


----------



## bridgetboo62

tbh this first trimester is still dragging on


----------



## Sarah1508

MummyMana said:


> Tbh there is so much stressful stuff going on at the moment, but for some reason Imogen acting out a bit today is what's done it for me!

Snap! It never rains it bloody well pours eh :( :flower:


----------



## MummyMana

Sarah1508 said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> Tbh there is so much stressful stuff going on at the moment, but for some reason Imogen acting out a bit today is what's done it for me!
> 
> Snap! It never rains it bloody well pours eh :( :flower:Click to expand...

You can say that again! The worst thing is there's absolutely nothing I can do about any of it...


----------



## Sarah1508

MummyMana said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> Tbh there is so much stressful stuff going on at the moment, but for some reason Imogen acting out a bit today is what's done it for me!
> 
> Snap! It never rains it bloody well pours eh :( :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You can say that again! The worst thing is there's absolutely nothing I can do about any of it...Click to expand...

Same situation here :( oh's mum is in the last stages of ms so the doc says she doesn't have long left to live and on top of that we've been really let down by the justice system over something that happened to me when i was younger and I've suppressed for so long and only just recently been able to pluck up the courage to tell someone (my oh then a few months later my mum and a councilor) because Ithought iI wouldn't be believed or nothing would be done about it, thankfully I was believed but due to complications justice can't be served... I just feel so let down by UK law and really just devastated :cry: telling a handful of people and especially going through details with the police has just brought it all flooding back and now nothings being done I just feel hopeless and not sure how to cope... And on top of that I've been over a week late and thinking yes! Finally something goods come our way ! Something to focus our minds on and this morning AF arrived! Hate that cow! Ha urgh just... Need to get a grip and be strong for Kian and oh just now ! Just how do you find the energy?! I feel so drained! :(


----------



## ClairAye

Feff said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I really can't wait for Jason to learn important words! :(
> 
> like what?Click to expand...
> 
> Ones that can help us understand what he wants! He's a late talker and only says Lily, daddy, mum, uh-oh, wow and buu-uh (bus) the rest is his own wee language hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Aw how cute that he says lily! Have you tried sign language with him?Click to expand...

I know! It was his first proper word (not mum or dad) :) We did, we taught him milk but then Lily was born and it all went out of the window! :dohh:


----------



## Feff

Aw that's adorable Clair! Yeah I bet you've been busy with them both haha, super mammy :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

It is! He sits and randomly points to her and just goes 'Lily' so sweetly &#9825; Haha I wish I was super, maybe my house would be cleaner :haha:


----------



## MummyMana

Sarah1508 said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> Tbh there is so much stressful stuff going on at the moment, but for some reason Imogen acting out a bit today is what's done it for me!
> 
> Snap! It never rains it bloody well pours eh :( :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You can say that again! The worst thing is there's absolutely nothing I can do about any of it...Click to expand...
> 
> Same situation here :( oh's mum is in the last stages of ms so the doc says she doesn't have long left to live and on top of that we've been really let down by the justice system over something that happened to me when i was younger and I've suppressed for so long and only just recently been able to pluck up the courage to tell someone (my oh then a few months later my mum and a councilor) because Ithought iI wouldn't be believed or nothing would be done about it, thankfully I was believed but due to complications justice can't be served... I just feel so let down by UK law and really just devastated :cry: telling a handful of people and especially going through details with the police has just brought it all flooding back and now nothings being done I just feel hopeless and not sure how to cope... And on top of that I've been over a week late and thinking yes! Finally something goods come our way ! Something to focus our minds on and this morning AF arrived! Hate that cow! Ha urgh just... Need to get a grip and be strong for Kian and oh just now ! Just how do you find the energy?! I feel so drained! :(Click to expand...

Bless you! That's so much awful stuff to be going through at once :( but the fact that you are going through all that and still getting on with life just goes to show how strong you are, even if it doesn't feel like it! 

And I can relate to being let down, not by justice system here but by health service. Finally things are beginning to get done, but the lows that have to be hit before help is given are sickening! 

Tbh I'm so lonely...


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks :hugs: and I can so relate to feeling lonley too even in a crowded room :/ 

Tbh I am so pissed at Kians nnursery atm , him and a few other wee kids our area have come home with cuts, scratches etc and worst of all bites all things that I know kids do themselves , I mean I wouldn't want to wrap him up in cotton wool but like i say it jas happened several times but yet ive had absolutley no accident forms sent home! And i do knoe for sure that they have to do them because the neighbours daughter got one sent home the other day because she fell and cut her lip... So it just makes me really think they lrave the kids unatended sometimes! They only noticed one accident oout of bloody several me and my neighbours/friends have noticed on our kids! And my concern was backed up even more the other day when I went to go pick Kian up, I was chatting to one of the staff and the rest of them where chatting away in the kitchen and then one of them comes back with my neighbours baby who was clearly tired and crying her wee eyes out and just plonked her in the baby room and just left her there! I mean wtf! You comfort a baby when they are crying! So my concerns about them sometimes not watching the kids is practically proven ! I'm so angry! Plus today my health visitor came over today with a letter from the nursery saying that the are concerned about Kians speech?! And if you knew him you would know that's far from the truth, he says his colours, shapes, numbersand letters in Gaighlig and English ffs! That ontop of the general everyday words. And I said I completely disagreed with her and even if he was a little bit behind it would most likely be because we speak English at home and they speak Gaighlig at nursery, so give the boy a chance he's learning two new languages at the same ! Jesus! And then she goes on to say my partner speaks properly but I don't articulate my words properly! What am I supposed to put on a posh voice to speak to my child! Haha I mean its a flipping nursery not a finishing school!! She's lucky Iddidn't say what I really thought she would have heard "how about you kindly shove that letter up your arse and leave the fucking premises! That articulate enough for you?!" :haha: and finally she goes onto go back on what she said about my partner speaking properlyand goes he might be picking up bad hhabits from his Glasgow accent... I mean what the actual fuck! They didnt even mention any positives about him just negatives.. And I know for a fact he's advanced in a lot of things and thy the only reason I think he might hold back on talking to them in there is because they give them no one on one time , I mean my best friends wee boy used to go there before they moved and they only had negatives to say along the same lines and when they moved nursery he's progressed so well and gets nothing but praise! 

How would you guys feel? I'm not overreacting too much am I? :haha: 

PS just found out that a nursery nearer us is accepting two year olds from this august and Kian is two in august so he's getting moved straight away!


----------



## Sarah1508

P.s sorry about all the typos :dohh: I guess I don't articulate very well over this either... :haha:


----------



## MummyMana

I'd be moving to the new nursery asap, don't think your overreacting at all! They sound clueless there... Imogen isn't in nursery yet but I'm dreading it. I'm impressed that he's learning 2 languages at once, but nothing is ever enough for some people (I know that feel too), just ignore them and know your little lad is doing bloody marvellous :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks's hun :flower: they left a letter with us too and I've just read over it properly and as well as his speech they have mentioned that he doesn't interact well with the other kids either which I know is complete BS because I have friends with kids and he's the first one to ask them play and even with say a kid we see somewhere like docs surgery or a random kid at the park that he doesn't know yes he may be shy at first but within a few minutes he's chatting away and playing with them as if he's known them all his life! It just makes me upset to think that (if they are telling the truth about his lack of interaction, speech etc) it makes me so upset to think that he has been made to feel uncomfortable enough to close up into himself when he is there :cry: and I've seen the signs over the past few months like with no accident forms etc aand I haven't ignored them I've just been too much of a wimp to comfort the nursery about it and I just feel so guilty now :cry: he is most defiantly not being sent there again and I'mmaking a formal complaint! And I've further been told ( by my mum who was telling her friends at work about how annoyed she was at what happened) she was told by them that several parents have complained and removed their children from that nursery for the very same reasons as the concerns that I have and the big one being them not being watched all the time and also no one on one iinteraction with the kids! I am just disgusted at them and also with my health visitor who's believed what they've said about Kian before asking us! She sure changed her mind when I showed her that he can bloody speak! I am just so so annoyed at both of them and at myself for not trusting my gut instics I feel like I've let my poor baby down :cry:


----------



## Feff

^^ :hugs: don't feel guilty! I would've been to scared to confront the nursery straight away too but now you've got all this proof and you're moving him then that's a good thing so just focus on that! Health visitors are absolutely useless anyway, they always have something bad to say and whenever my HV praises me or Elodie I always have to ask her to repeat it because I'm so shocked :haha: imagine how much he'll come one once he's moved out of that nursery! X


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh Jason is so violent to Lily lately and was pushing a child at the park the other day :growlmad: He thinks pushing is a game but knows that hitting and biting are bad!! Fucking fed up.


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I've just found out from another parent that shingles are going around the nursery and yet again we where not informed! Last year the had hand foot and mouth and never told any parents iether! The place is just unreal! But on the plus side I've pulled Kian out of the nursery! To my health visitors dissgust ... But she would obviously be on the nursery'sside since her bloody sister in law "runs" the place! :haha:


----------



## Feff

Tbh deciding on what to do education wise is doing my head in, college, open uni, part time, full time, what course, grrrrr! Wish I just could stay on the dole all my life :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kian (the boy who can't stay still for two bloody seconds!) :haha: is getting his first hair cut... Uhhh oohhh :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

tbh I'm so fed up lately...


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kians tantrums are getting worse! And its all aimed towards me, he will never hit or lash out at anyone but me and its really starting to get to me :cry: he will always eventually calm down and say sorry in his own wee way then want cuddles but then he might go back and do it again like 5 mins later! Its just draining :cry:


----------



## bridgetboo62

tbh im getting more and more excited
entering the second trimester in about three weeks
and im going to start to buy things!


----------



## katrkels11

Tbh TOM is back for the first time in over 2 years.:nope:


----------



## beanzz

tbh I'm house and dog sitting for my mum whilst she's on holiday and i didn't realise oakley would sleep this rubbish in a different bed. knackered!!! :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TBH my csection is only 8 days away... 8 days from now and i'll be getting prepared to go to theatre eeek! So, so nervous and anxious but cant wait for it to be done with! xx


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh AF came 10 days early this month and was well different? Tmi so I won't elaborate :haha: just so confused?! Was it AF or implantation?! God only knows? :dohh: fingers crossed for :bfp:


----------



## ClairAye

Hopefully you get your :bfp: Sarah!


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks love :flower: I will be due AF on the 7th and I only have one test, I'm literally itcing to just use it already! :dohh: did you ever experience implantation bleeding? And if so what's it exactly as described online because what I'm experiencing is similar but kinda different aswell :dohh: so confused! :haha: think someone upstairs just likes to torture me sometimes!! :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

No, I didn't either time, sorry!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh took a test two days early.... :dohh: and :bfn: :brat:


----------



## x__amour

Don't be down! I did the same thing with DS, BFN. 4 days later, BFP! :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks love :flower: have my fingers , toes and everything crossed for :bfp: soon! Haha

Tbh I just bought some love and fertility rose quartz stones online..... :dohh: :haha: Can't hurt giving it a go! :haha:


----------



## babyjan

Sarah I'm also ttc lol.... After depo!


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I'm not sure how much more I can take... But what happens when I reach breaking point? I keep going. I don't get to have a breaking point... Which is probably a good thing. No matter how Shorty life gets I keep going because I have no choice. What other options are there? Onward and downward I go :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

TBH, I haven't been on forever and I've missed so much!


----------



## Feff

MummyMana said:


> Tbh I'm not sure how much more I can take... But what happens when I reach breaking point? I keep going. I don't get to have a breaking point... Which is probably a good thing. No matter how Shorty life gets I keep going because I have no choice. What other options are there? Onward and downward I go :)

Hope you're okay :hugs: message me if you want a chat!


----------



## MummyMana

Thankyou :)

Tbh I wish people had a better understanding of mental health issues. Not anxiety and depression type issue which people are starting.g to get a grips with, but full blown "convinced your not a human, voices in the head" etc...

Tbh I wish my phone wasn't broken


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I am now officially an auntie! Kians first ever first cousin was born this morning &#9786;


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh we just offered the house we have been after for ages! :happydance: Three bedrooms plus just recently been done up, so new wooden flooring carpets etc etc the list goes on and on! And Kian will finally have a garden to play in and the beach is literally just outside the house! :D plus is liteally a two minute walk if even that to my mums house! Eeeek our luck is finally changing!
I actually burst into tears when I found out! Haha we've just had so much going on personally atm what it's been overwhelming and hard to cope tbh just bad news on top of bad news on top of more bad effing news! So hopefully this is the start of our luck changing! :haha: &#10084;


----------



## tinkerbelle93

TBH after 2 years of having our own house we're set to be moving back in with my parents within a few months. It's for the best but I'm really going to miss our house and don't know how it's going to be living with family again after having our own space and routines for so long!


----------



## 060509.x

tbh life can move forward a little more now, not loads... but just a little.


----------



## aidensxmomma

MummyMana said:


> Thankyou :)
> 
> *Tbh I wish people had a better understanding of mental health issues. Not anxiety and depression type issue which people are starting.g to get a grips with, but full blown "convinced your not a human, voices in the head" etc...*
> 
> Tbh I wish my phone wasn't broken

I agree with you 100% on this. I have suffered from mental health issues as long as I can remember (started getting diagnoses when I was 12 or 13) and my own family doesn't understand it or even accept it most of the time. It makes a difficult situation that much harder. :nope:


----------



## Sarah1508

^ Agreed

Tbh its Kian's second birthday tomorrow!!


----------



## MummyMana

aidensxmomma said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou :)
> 
> *Tbh I wish people had a better understanding of mental health issues. Not anxiety and depression type issue which people are starting.g to get a grips with, but full blown "convinced your not a human, voices in the head" etc...*
> 
> Tbh I wish my phone wasn't broken
> 
> I agree with you 100% on this. I have suffered from mental health issues as long as I can remember (started getting diagnoses when I was 12 or 13) and my own family doesn't understand it or even accept it most of the time. It makes a difficult situation that much harder. :nope:Click to expand...

Its so easy for people to say "he just needs to do this" or "you just need to do that" but when it has turned your entire life upside down a basic set of instructions which won't actually do anything other than belittle your problems isn't quite gonna cut it! Even some of the professionals seem to have no idea :( I hope you're doing ok now and your family are starting to understand :)


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I hate everyone.


----------



## Feff

Happy (late) 2nd birthday Kian!





ClairAye said:


> Tbh I hate everyone.

:( I hope you're okay! :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> Tbh I hate everyone.

Tbh i know the feeling alk too well! :hugs: hope you are okay :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I can't quite believe it but I got me a :bfp: !! P.s its early days so any mummys who have me on instagram , facebook etc shhhhh! It's a secret for now , but I just coulnt help myself but share on here :dohh: :haha:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I can't quite believe it but I got me a :bfp: !! P.s its early days so any mummys who have me on instagram , facebook etc shhhhh! It's a secret for now , but I just coulnt help myself but share on here :dohh: :haha:

Congrats :flower: xx


----------



## ChiiBaby

Congrats :)


----------



## Feff

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I can't quite believe it but I got me a :bfp: !! P.s its early days so any mummys who have me on instagram , facebook etc shhhhh! It's a secret for now , but I just coulnt help myself but share on
> here :dohh: :haha:

Eeek congratulations :hugs: ps what is your ig name? :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Feff said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't quite believe it but I got me a :bfp: !! P.s its early days so any mummys who have me on instagram , facebook etc shhhhh! It's a secret for now , but I just coulnt help myself but share on
> here :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Eeek congratulations :hugs: ps what is your ig name? :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks! :flower: it's kianandme_x &#128522; but remember shhh :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

OMG, SARAH :D

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> OMG, SARAH :D
> 
> Congratulations!! :flower:

Thanks :flower: I honnestly still can't quite believe it myself haha don't think it will sink in until I get to see bubba on the scan :')


----------



## Feff

Sarah1508 said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't quite believe it but I got me a :bfp: !! P.s its early days so any mummys who have me on instagram , facebook etc shhhhh! It's a secret for now , but I just coulnt help myself but share on
> here :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Eeek congratulations :hugs: ps what is your ig name? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :flower: it's kianandme_x &#128522; but remember shhh :haha:Click to expand...

I'll be quiet lol don't worry!

Does anybody else have Instagram? :) x


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> OMG, SARAH :D
> 
> Congratulations!! :flower:
> 
> Thanks :flower: I honnestly still can't quite believe it myself haha don't think it will sink in until I get to see bubba on the scan :')Click to expand...

I don't know when it sunk in with Lily, I was too busy with Jason to remember I was pregnant sometimes :rofl:


----------



## Sarah1508

Haha Clair see I am very conscious about like not tripping up and stuff because I'm usually really clumsy and also when Kian is throwing one of his kicking for tantrums... :dohh: I'm so so conscious of keeping my tummy safe! But at the same time I dunno it just seems to good to be true haha I'm dying for my scan already so it can just be completely confirmed in my head :dohh: :haha: :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Feff said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't quite believe it but I got me a :bfp: !! P.s its early days so any mummys who have me on instagram , facebook etc shhhhh! It's a secret for now , but I just coulnt help myself but share on
> here :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Eeek congratulations :hugs: ps what is your ig name? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :flower: it's kianandme_x &#128522; but remember shhh :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be quiet lol don't worry!
> 
> Does anybody else have Instagram? :) xClick to expand...

I do, I'm clairanne_ :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I can't quite believe it but I got me a :bfp: !! P.s its early days so any mummys who have me on instagram , facebook etc shhhhh! It's a secret for now , but I just coulnt help myself but share on here :dohh: :haha:

Congratulations!!


----------



## ChiiBaby

ClairAye said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I can't quite believe it but I got me a :bfp: !! P.s its early days so any mummys who have me on instagram , facebook etc shhhhh! It's a secret for now , but I just coulnt help myself but share on
> here :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Eeek congratulations :hugs: ps what is your ig name? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :flower: it's kianandme_x &#128522; but remember shhh :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be quiet lol don't worry!
> 
> Does anybody else have Instagram? :) xClick to expand...
> 
> I do, I'm clairanne_ :)Click to expand...

I do too! Chelseychii


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh the only thing ive been able to stomach these past two weeks are apples and occasionally a cheese sandwich.... :dohh: I think I'm paying for how good I had it with my last pregnancy! :haha: because this one is sure as hell the complete opposite! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I can't quite believe it but I got me a :bfp: !! P.s its early days so any mummys who have me on instagram , facebook etc shhhhh! It's a secret for now , but I just coulnt help myself but share on here :dohh: :haha:

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## tinymumma

To be honest, I wish I felt attractive. Before I fell pregnant, I thought I was. Even though I was really skinny and looked about 12, my self esteem was through the roof. Now, I just don't know. Becoming a mother has made me feel undesirable, to myself. My OH still thinks I'm gorgeous and I'm not looking for other guys to think I'm attractive. I could care less about how anyone other than my OH sees me. I just want to feel gorgeous, for me. I want to feel pretty again.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I hate how fast babies grow up! :(


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kian threw the biggest tantrum while I was getting him into the car for his first day in his new nursery and it just totaly threw me off, I managed to keep it together while going into the nursery and leaving him etc and he was totally fine playing and happy but as soon as I got back into the car with my neighbour I teared up a bit and she asked if I was okay and I jist ended up blurting out that I was pregnant and just emotional :dohh: and now I've come home and I've just broke into tears and can't stop crying :cry: I don't know what's wrong with me I hope it's just hormones and if it is I hope they kindly fuck off soon! Plus now I'm regretting telling my neighbour I am pregnant :dohh: I know she will keep it quiet but she's friends with my mum and when she says to her she knows my mum will probably be like I thought you weren't telling people yet? .... Urgh I just want to curl up into a ball :cry: but I've got the midwife coming soon and I need to pull it together before she comes or God knows what she will think of me... Probably that I'm an emotional mess and shouldn't even have one kid let alone two .... :cry:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

tinymumma said:


> To be honest, I wish I felt attractive. Before I fell pregnant, I thought I was. Even though I was really skinny and looked about 12, my self esteem was through the roof. Now, I just don't know. Becoming a mother has made me feel undesirable, to myself. My OH still thinks I'm gorgeous and I'm not looking for other guys to think I'm attractive. I could care less about how anyone other than my OH sees me. I just want to feel gorgeous, for me. I want to feel pretty again.

I think the most of us feel this way to be honest :( and losing weight after a baby or babies is so freaking difficult as well it's ridiculous! Just remember on days where you doubt your beauty, that you created your little boy and that is the most beautiful thing you can do and be. It took 9 months for your body to adjust and gain weight, and change so give yourself 9 months to 1 year to readjust, lose weight, change again. It does happen, things do bounce back eventually. Keep your head up sweety! Here if you ever need to talk


----------



## Feff

Tbh I wish I could stop feeling so upset all the time! It's like as soon as I feel a tiny bit normal my body thinks 'nope, can't be happy' and makes me upset and down :( I don't even know why I am?! I'm just so miserable all the bloody time!


----------



## Sarah1508

Feff said:


> Tbh I wish I could stop feeling so upset all the time! It's like as soon as I feel a tiny bit normal my body thinks 'nope, can't be happy' and makes me upset and down :( I don't even know why I am?! I'm just so miserable all the bloody time!

I would share with your doctor how you are feeling he/she will have the best advice :hugs: when Kian was a good few months I was diagnosed with pnd and eventually got help for it through my gp and wish I had done it sooner! Once I was feeling a wee bit better I felt like a weight was lifted of my shoulders and I could finally enjoy my beautiful baby! Don't get me wrong I still get my ups and downs but I can't imagine how I would be if I never asked for help :flower:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I got my date through for my first scan :happydance: roll on the 18th of November! ... Still can't believe I'm doing this all over again! :haha:


----------



## Feff

Sarah1508 said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I wish I could stop feeling so upset all the time! It's like as soon as I feel a tiny bit normal my body thinks 'nope, can't be happy' and makes me upset and down :( I don't even know why I am?! I'm just so miserable all the bloody time!
> 
> I would share with your doctor how you are feeling he/she will have the best advice :hugs: when Kian was a good few months I was diagnosed with pnd and eventually got help for it through my gp and wish I had done it sooner! Once I was feeling a wee bit better I felt like a weight was lifted of my shoulders and I could finally enjoy my beautiful baby! Don't get me wrong I still get my ups and downs but I can't imagine how I would be if I never asked for help :flower:Click to expand...

:hugs: thank you! I did go when Elodie was young but she said, without asking me anything, 'get out more' :dohh: it hasn't happened as much lately. I'm just trying to take one day at a time and it seems to be working! Some days are awful but then today was fine! It's weird :( I've got a lot going on ATM so that doesn't help x

And I'm glad you've got your scan date through! I bet you're soooo excited! X


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh I got my date through for my first scan :happydance: roll on the 18th of November! ... Still can't believe I'm doing this all over again! :haha:

Will you be due around when I was with Jason? My first scan with him was on 9th November :) 

Exciting!


----------



## Sarah1508

Feff said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I wish I could stop feeling so upset all the time! It's like as soon as I feel a tiny bit normal my body thinks 'nope, can't be happy' and makes me upset and down :( I don't even know why I am?! I'm just so miserable all the bloody time!
> 
> I would share with your doctor how you are feeling he/she will have the best advice :hugs: when Kian was a good few months I was diagnosed with pnd and eventually got help for it through my gp and wish I had done it sooner! Once I was feeling a wee bit better I felt like a weight was lifted of my shoulders and I could finally enjoy my beautiful baby! Don't get me wrong I still get my ups and downs but I can't imagine how I would be if I never asked for help :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thank you! I did go when Elodie was young but she said, without asking me anything, 'get out more' :dohh: it hasn't happened as much lately. I'm just trying to take one day at a time and it seems to be working! Some days are awful but then today was fine! It's weird :( I've got a lot going on ATM so that doesn't help x
> 
> And I'm glad you've got your scan date through! I bet you're soooo excited! XClick to expand...

Tbh that was a bit rude them just saying that! They should have at least done one or them forms that asks you several questions and you answer from one to ten or whatever and then they can tell if you are just a bit down or pretty bad... Dunno how else to explain it :haha: that's the way to do it one day at a time! I've actually got tons going in atm as well and I just have to take it day by day! Haha thanks yes it's something to look forward too! :happydance: x


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I got my date through for my first scan :happydance: roll on the 18th of November! ... Still can't believe I'm doing this all over again! :haha:
> 
> Will you be due around when I was with Jason? My first scan with him was on 9th November :)
> 
> Exciting!Click to expand...

Yeah sounds like it will be pretty close! If my dates are right I'm due on the 3rd of June :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah1508 said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I got my date through for my first scan :happydance: roll on the 18th of November! ... Still can't believe I'm doing this all over again! :haha:
> 
> Will you be due around when I was with Jason? My first scan with him was on 9th November :)
> 
> Exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sounds like it will be pretty close! If my dates are right I'm due on the 3rd of June :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah, I was 26th May! Still can't believe you're pregnant again!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh yesterday I found out FOB lied about his dad being dead. He's so freaking psycho.


----------



## Feff

Omg Clair no way?! Hope you're okay, that's barmy! X


----------



## Sarah1508

Omg Clair wtf!? That's just crazy!? What on earth was he thinking!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I just told Kian for the first time that "there's a baby in mummy's tummy" and he just looked at me like I was crazy and went "No" then laughed his wee head off :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Yeah, I'm fine! I was just shocked, he's a compulsive liar but this is the worst one. Wish he'd just fuck off, well he basically has!


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I think I'm getting a wisdom tooth! Ow. :(


----------



## tinymumma

To be honest, I wish I had more money and for completely selfish reasons. I want to be able to just go and get my nails done, my hair fixed. Go and buy some new makeup and clothes because we all know retail therapy is amazing. I know I posted this before but I want to feel pretty again. I'm sick of wearing track suit pants and milk stained nursing singlets. I'm only 18 and look almost 30. I still look pregnant but the bulge hangs so low. I have curves now but that brings along unwanted lumps of fat that ruins the hourglass look. Permanent dark circles that no amount of make up will cover up (not that I even have time for that anymore, or an excuse as I'm home all day, everyday) I love my son to the ends of the universe and I feel so selfish that I'm caring about how i look. I just want to look in the mirror and think that I look pretty.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

tinymumma said:


> To be honest, I wish I had more money and for completely selfish reasons. I want to be able to just go and get my nails done, my hair fixed. Go and buy some new makeup and clothes because we all know retail therapy is amazing. I know I posted this before but I want to feel pretty again. I'm sick of wearing track suit pants and milk stained nursing singlets. I'm only 18 and look almost 30. I still look pregnant but the bulge hangs so low. I have curves now but that brings along unwanted lumps of fat that ruins the hourglass look. Permanent dark circles that no amount of make up will cover up (not that I even have time for that anymore, or an excuse as I'm home all day, everyday) I love my son to the ends of the universe and I feel so selfish that I'm caring about how i look. I just want to look in the mirror and think that I look pretty.

:hugs: don't be so hard on yourself your little boy is only 6 weeks old!! Trust me you'll go back to feeling normal and like yourself in time. Xx


----------



## MummyMana

tinymumma said:


> To be honest, I wish I had more money and for completely selfish reasons. I want to be able to just go and get my nails done, my hair fixed. Go and buy some new makeup and clothes because we all know retail therapy is amazing. I know I posted this before but I want to feel pretty again. I'm sick of wearing track suit pants and milk stained nursing singlets. I'm only 18 and look almost 30. I still look pregnant but the bulge hangs so low. I have curves now but that brings along unwanted lumps of fat that ruins the hourglass look. Permanent dark circles that no amount of make up will cover up (not that I even have time for that anymore, or an excuse as I'm home all day, everyday) I love my son to the ends of the universe and I feel so selfish that I'm caring about how i look. I just want to look in the mirror and think that I look pretty.

You can still do those things, just the free version :) you time is important as is self confidence, next time he is napping, spend a bit of time doing your own hair, or your own nails :)I've never got anything done by a professional lol, recently went blonde, got my friend to bleach my hair for me, cost a fiver :) 





Tbh I'm so shattered lol, wish life could be straightforward for a day...


----------



## Feff

Tbh I really wish I knew what I wanted to do as a job :dohh: all I know is I want to help people but I don't know how!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I've been so ill this pregnancy that I've lost a stone in just three weeks :S literally everything I eat comes back up within fifteen minutes and I'm just drained, these past few days water isn't even staying down so my midwife is concerned about dehydration so she got me a doctors appointment for tomorrow and he's getting me some anti sickness tablets thank God! Has anyone else had to get them and if so how long did they take to work and how effective are they? Praying for a miracle here! :haha:


----------



## snowfia

Tbh, I haven't been on here in ages!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh last time I was pregnant before I found out the sex of the baby I had a dream I was in a shop and seen a blue elephant teddy and thought I should buy that for my baby boy and after that I was convinced I was having a boy, I know its a 50/50 but my dream turned out to be right! :haha: but the thing is a few nights ago I had a dream that I was redressing two dolls because whoever had dressed them had put boy clothes on the girl and girl clothes on the boy and as strange as it sounds even though they where dolls in the dream they where my babies...... :dohh: and now I'm thinking a big fat UHHOHH :haha: and its not impossible because oh's granny I think it was was a twin.... :help: :haha:

Tbh I am still absolutely convinced I'm having a girl but the dream has just totally thrown me off! :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh last time I was pregnant before I found out the sex of the baby I had a dream I was in a shop and seen a blue elephant teddy and thought I should buy that for my baby boy and after that I was convinced I was having a boy, I know its a 50/50 but my dream turned out to be right! :haha: but the thing is a few nights ago I had a dream that I was redressing two dolls because whoever had dressed them had put boy clothes on the girl and girl clothes on the boy and as strange as it sounds even though they where dolls in the dream they where my babies...... :dohh: and now I'm thinking a big fat UHHOHH :haha: and its not impossible because oh's granny I think it was was a twin.... :help: :haha:

Tbh I am still absolutely convinced I'm having a girl but the dream has just totally thrown me off! :haha:


----------



## Feff

Tbh i had my first interview today at the hospital, they were nice until I mentioned I had a daughter then they were quite rude :( so upsetting!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Feff said:


> Tbh i had my first interview today at the hospital, they were nice until I mentioned I had a daughter then they were quite rude :( so upsetting!

I'm sorry they were so rude to you once they found out you had a daughter. :hugs:


----------



## Feff

^ thank you. Just really shocked me, I knew all the answers to the questions but they didn't seem to care when I told them I was a mother!

Tbh I'm having such a hard time coming to terms with Elodie seeing her dad and his family :( he hadn't seen her all her life until she was 17 months old. I really hate taking her down there, hate the sly digs his mam makes, hate the fact he sees her an hour or 2 a week and thinks he's super dad :dohh: any tips to stop feeling so negative?


----------



## ClairAye

Feff said:


> ^ thank you. Just really shocked me, I knew all the answers to the questions but they didn't seem to care when I told them I was a mother!
> 
> Tbh I'm having such a hard time coming to terms with Elodie seeing her dad and his family :( he hadn't seen her all her life until she was 17 months old. I really hate taking her down there, hate the sly digs his mam makes, hate the fact he sees her an hour or 2 a week and thinks he's super dad :dohh: any tips to stop feeling so negative?

Just think that no matter how they act, you are doing the right thing. She'll be happy in the future knowing that you were a bigger person for doing so :)


----------



## Sarah1508

^100% agree! 

Tbh my scan would have been tomorrow but I had to move it back as it made more sense because I had to be down in the hospital a week later for another appointment with oh and we don't want him taking too many days off, but still .... :brat: this next week is going to drag sooo much!!!! :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

^100% agree! 

Tbh my scan would have been tomorrow but I had to move it back as it made more sense because I had to be down in the hospital a week later for another appointment with oh and we don't want him taking too many days off, but still .... :brat: this next week is going to drag sooo much!!!! :haha:


----------



## Feff

Thanks Clair! He seems to be getting worse, I told him not to go out Saturday so he could see her Sunday. He agreed but went to the 'cinema' and slept at his friends house so wasn't home until 1 the next day! So so annoyed at him :dohh: then he wanted to see her today as if I have nothing better to do than to jump when he clicks his fingers!


----------



## ClairAye

Ugh, idiot. My two haven't seen their dad in over a month now. I don't get some 'men' ...


----------



## Feff

He wasn't involved until she was 17 months so tbh I have a huge grudge against him anyway! 

Oh bless them :( if a woman did that there would be uproar!


----------



## Feff

Tbh that interview I was upset about, well I got the job haha! 2 12 hour shifts a week as a healthcare support worker on the cardiology ward. So so so chuffed! :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

Well done! :D

Yeah, I resent FOB for his actions so completely understand!


----------



## Feff

Thank you :) it's hard to forgive and forget isn't it. He just has no common sense with her! I asked him to make her a sandwich and be buttered one piece of stale bread and folded it in half. I was like :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

Feff said:


> Tbh that interview I was upset about, well I got the job haha! 2 12 hour shifts a week as a healthcare support worker on the cardiology ward. So so so chuffed! :happydance:

:happydance: congrats! :flower:


----------



## Feff

Thanks Sarah :hugs: hope you're feeling okay!


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey your welcome and thanks! I'm feeling a whole lot better! Haven't had to take my anti sickness tablets in three days so far :happydance: I'm still being sick a couple of times a day but it's classed as normal morning sickness now :haha: and absolutely nothing like before! And even that is easing off a bit :happydance: :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Feff said:


> Tbh that interview I was upset about, well I got the job haha! 2 12 hour shifts a week as a healthcare support worker on the cardiology ward. So so so chuffed! :happydance:

Congrats on the job! :happydance:


----------



## Feff

aidensxmomma said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Tbh that interview I was upset about, well I got the job haha! 2 12 hour shifts a week as a healthcare support worker on the cardiology ward. So so so chuffed! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on the job! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh I hate how fast my babies are growing up!


----------



## Feff

Omg Clair how is lily 10 months?! It goes too fast doesn't it!

Tbh I'm so annoyed, the hospital phoned about my job yesterday saying they want a professional reference, I phoned my HV and she wasn't there and still hasn't phoned back :( I'm going to see the nurse soon but not until Monday so it'll delay my job even further!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kian has just started his new nursery (the last one we pulled him out of a few months back because .. Well that's a whole other story! :growlmad: ) but he hasn't been to nursery in a while and whenever the nursery bus comes to pick him up when I have to leave he cries and holds up his arms saying "mummy mummy" through his tears :cry: and it just breaks my heart every morning :cry: the bus driver has said he's setteling quicker and quicker everyday, like the first day he was upset for thr ten minute bus journey and was upset for about twenty minutes in the nursery before he settled but now he settles within a few minutes in the bus, so that is a HUGE improvement! And I know he loves the nursery because he always comes back so happy chatting in his own wee way about the other boys and girls and the toys and the bus :haha: but it still really upsets me every morning seeing him cry for me :cry: and the pregnancy hormones just makes it so much worse! Fingers crossed next week he will go without any tears!


----------



## ClairAye

Feff said:


> Omg Clair how is lily 10 months?! It goes too fast doesn't it!
> 
> Tbh I'm so annoyed, the hospital phoned about my job yesterday saying they want a professional reference, I phoned my HV and she wasn't there and still hasn't phoned back :( I'm going to see the nurse soon but not until Monday so it'll delay my job even further!

11 months tomorrow!! Then Jason will be 2.5 on the 27th :cry:

I hope you get a reference sorted asap!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I got to hear my wee bubbas heartbeat for the first time last night! :happydance: And my first scan is tomorrow!! &#10084;


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I had my first scan today and everything is looking perfect! :happydance: turns out I'm actually only 11 and a bit weeks though :dohh: but tbh with how irregular my cycle is in surprised I wasn't further out! :haha: this baby seems a lot more chilled out and relaxed then kian was at this stage (he was just hyper and jumping about like mad! :haha: ) so fingers crossed it's a sign of things to come and we will have a wee chilaxed baba on our hands, got enough hyperness with Kian alone in this house! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Feff

Aw I'm glad everything went well Sarah! I'm guessing girl :happydance: xx


----------



## Sarah1508

Feff said:


> Aw I'm glad everything went well Sarah! I'm guessing girl :happydance: xx

Thanks :flower: I've been convinced ever since I found out that its a girl I dunno why :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Sarah1508 said:


> Feff said:
> 
> 
> Aw I'm glad everything went well Sarah! I'm guessing girl :happydance: xx
> 
> Thanks :flower: I've been convinced ever since I found out that its a girl I dunno why :haha:Click to expand...

One of each would be so awesome. mama's intuition is usually right ;):flower:


----------



## beanzz

tbh.. this time last month I was flying to India and I'm already so sick of being back in England I'm planning on (hopefully) taking Oakley to Africa in a month or 2. I can't deal with this cold haha


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh tonight is my last night in hospital :happydance: fingers crossed the plane flys tomorrow as a storm is supposed to hit! It better ease off till my flight has been and gone! :brat:


----------



## Feff

How come you've been in hospital Sarah?! X


----------



## Sarah1508

I've not been very well for about two and a half months just with severe morning sickness ( they had a name for it but I can't remember :dohh: ) basically I wasn't keeping any food down and even the slightest sip of water would come back up about 10 minutes later. I kept going to the doctors and they kept giving me different anti sickness meds but none of them where working and it got to the point where I had nothing left to be sick up so I was just bring up stomach acid which was giving me horrible tummy pain and burning my throat and tongue and because if this I was also getting very dehydrated and started getting really weak, dizziness, black spots in my vision etc got to the point where I couldn't even lift my own son and none of the doctors or nurses could get blood from me but they still did nothing more then say "try relax" (how was I supposed to relax looking after a toddler and almost collapsing several times a day!?) anyways one night I actually did collapse and the doctor had to be called out and he checked baby to see if him/her was okay and then he gave me an injection to stop being sick for the night but that was it. A few nights later and I was up all night crying from the pain in my tummy and that's when they finally sent me away but they sent me on a normal flight rather then an air ambulance because it was cheaper... But that's what our shitty health service is like here and they an get away with it and have done for years! 

Anyways when I arrived at hospital the staff where pretty disgusted at the state I came in and how long they had left me like this , they ended up taking over two hours and several doctors and nurses and finally an anethetist later to get blood from me (my arms are covered in bruises it's unreal I look like I've been beaten or something!) and they ended up having to put the drip I'm my wrist :sick: because that's the only place they could find a vein, ended up on the drip for the majority of my stay even though the ones where I stay told them I would probably only need one bag (six hours) 

Overall I feel a whole lot better now and have found some anti sickness that actually work but I am really angry tbh at the lack of care where I stay especially for a pregnant woman :/ 

Sorry for the loooong story! :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Wow that is absolutely shocking! :nope:

I take it you managed to get home? :)


----------



## Feff

Omg I can't believe that Sarah! I bet that was so horrible for you :( a lot of doctors can be like that can't they, just leave you to get on with it! I hope these meds work for you and you stop being sick :hugs: x


----------



## ClairAye

That's shocking, Sarah! I can't believe they put you on a commerical flight!! I have had an air ambulance twice (to be fair though first time I was in labour and the second was when Jason was septic) and commercial flights when I've taken Jason to appointments, I'd be fuming if I was being sick so much and had to fly commercially! I'm glad you got better care over on the mainland! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies :hugs: I am feeling a whole lot better now, I still have regular morning sickness but compared to before that is welcome!! Haha I've also developed yet another new symptom :dohh: If I wake up at any point in the night the room just spins :sick: And I get it every morning too but it passes after about an hour, its a bit shitty tbh but its a HUGE improvement on the state I was in before :happydance: Although if anyone has any suggestions on how to ease this new symptom a bit I would be all ears! :haha:


----------



## Feff

Tbh I'm so excited for Christmas :happydance: but not looking forward to taking Elodie down her dads, I can imagine what they'll be like with her at Xmas :dohh:


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh Jason broke his leg last night :(


----------



## Feff

Oh no way Clair! :( how did he manage that? I hope he's okay x


----------



## Sarah1508

Aww poor wee soul! Hope he's feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh my goodness, poor baby! Hope he's on the mend :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

Tbh it's like you don't care half as much as you used to, it's all my fault.. I wasn't myself and this happened. Things will never be the same, not even close. I just want to melt into the ground. I want to rewind time back by 2 years. I want my tiny baby back and I want my loving, caring sweet OH back.. But life goes on, things move forward and people grow up and change. I love you and I never want to lose you.. I just wish things were different.


----------



## 060509.x

Had nowhere else to get that off my chest!


----------



## Sarah1508

:hugs: ^ hope you are okay and know we are all here if you need anyone to talk or just vent too :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

Thanks :) I'm ok now I've got that out, I do wish I could talk to him about it.. But I know the response as we've had similar conversations in the past.


----------



## Sarah1508

As I dont really know what exactly the situation is and don't worry I'm not asking :haha: Im not sure if my advice will be the best if that makes any sense :dohh: haha but I do know how frustrating it can be when you and oh have an issue and yous seem to have that same conversation over and over again and nothing changes! It's just so bloody frustrating and you get tired of having that same convo and just end up giving up :/ it's the worst! 

I would say maybe think everything out clearly and even maybe write it down and then try sit down and talk again till whatever issue is sorted or yous have both set out steps yous both need to take to make things better , just from personal experience I had my same talk over and over with oh and it never seemed to sink in and maybe it was because I wasn't saying it clearly enough or explaining myself properly but when I did sit and think to myself and actually write down everything so I didn't miss anything out and approached my oh in a way like I wasn't verbally attacking him or anything (like has happened in the past and we just end up arguing) I started off with "I love you with all my heart and we've been through so much together but we aren't as close as we used to be and I don't want to drift any farther apart so something needs to give" don't want to get into exactly what it was about but after approaching oh in maybe more of a loving way and saying that I cared about him and not just "I'm sick of you doing this" etc he seemed to respond a hell of a lot better to what I was saying and really started to open up about why he was behaving in certain ways etc and in turn I actually realised a lot of the problem was me as well :dohh: haha and since that talk things have got I wouldy say 100% but at least 90% better haha

I'm really not sure if anything I said would apply to your situation :dohh: :haha: but I hope you and your oh sort it out soon and manage to get that closeness back :hugs:


----------



## 060509.x

That is really good advice! Thank you &#128522;


----------



## tinkerbelle93

060509.x said:


> That is really good advice! Thank you &#128522;

Hope you're feeling better :hugs: xxx


----------



## 060509.x

I am, thank you :)


----------



## Feff

^ hope it all works out :hugs: x


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I can't believe how happy and nervous I am lol! 

Me and my (now ex) partner split in October, after a long time of struggling with a lot of stress in our relationship, we clung on for as long as we could but in the end he decided he couldn't cope, and we separated. I was devastated at first but soon started feeling better, I no longer felt like I had to bear the burden of the responsibility of caring for him...

Well obviously I wasn't looking for anyone new, but I've somehow landed a date with an old friend on Tuesday, and I'm stupidly happy about it XD I'm so nervous though haha, I'm sure I will mess it up somehow :( I saw him like a week ago and I wasn't nervous then, so why am I nervous now? 


I'm also really worried about telling my ex partner, I have no idea how to go about that :/ 

Sorry had to get that all out xD


----------



## Feff

Oh MummyMana how fun will that be! I wouldn't bother telling your ex until if and when it becomes serious. Don't be too nervous! A little bit of nerves is good, it means you're human ;) but don't let it take over and ruin it! 

Tbh I'm so nervous :( Elodie's dad is having her for the first time on his own on Thursday. Only for half hour but I'm already scared haha. Plus I'm really nervous to start work! I haven't even got a start date yet and the thought makes me all sweaty :haha: let's hope I can handle the 12 hour shifts, eek!


----------



## MummyMana

Ooh that is nerve wracking! I hope you manage to settle back into work easily :) and I'm sure Elodies dad will be able to cope even for just half hour :) my advice for that one would be even if you are worried, act as though you trust him, Thatcham he's more likely to tell you if he does struggle :) 

Thankyou for the advice on the date :) this may sound daft but tbh I have no idea what's supposed to happen on a date XD we are getting nandos then going to the cinema, my best friend is having imogen for the day at mine so it won't be to disruptive for her but I'm sure I'm still gonna worry about her as well!


----------



## we can't wait

I can't believe how dead it is in here. That's so upsetting. TP used to be THE place. What can we do to get this forum more active?!


----------



## aidensxmomma

we can't wait said:


> I can't believe how dead it is in here. That's so upsetting. TP used to be THE place. What can we do to get this forum more active?!

I wholeheartedly agree. I think most of us have wandered off elsewhere on the forum. I have been in WTT forever and now TTC, so all of my posts and stuff are relevant to that. Plus, I'm not even a teen anymore. :haha: We're going to have to do some brainstorming to get us all back here. :)


----------



## ClairAye

we can't wait said:


> I can't believe how dead it is in here. That's so upsetting. TP used to be THE place. What can we do to get this forum more active?!

I know! I remember how busy Teen Pregnancy/Parenting was when I was pregnant with my first in 2011/2012!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

ClairAye said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe how dead it is in here. That's so upsetting. TP used to be THE place. What can we do to get this forum more active?!
> 
> I know! I remember how busy Teen Pregnancy/Parenting was when I was pregnant with my first in 2011/2012!Click to expand...

Yep same! A lot of people seem to have disappeared completely :( x


----------



## Feff

It seems to have it's up and downs doesn't it? I think this site isn't well known so teenagers don't really think to look for forums never mind teen pregnancy ones x


----------



## Sarah1508

It's a shame isn't it :/ I know the teen section really helped me when I was a slightly nervous teen mummy to be! And would benefit so many young mothers or mothers to be out there who can very easily feel all alone sometimes, would be great if the site did more advertising! I mean even with the pregnancy packs you get here in the UK they advertise a bunch and have leaflets and that even a wee card in them packs would make many more ladies aware of the site!


----------



## ClairAye

It used to be busy all the time, always new threads to read daily! I used to Google 'Teen pregnancy forums' when I was first pregnant :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Teen pregnancy section really helped me A LOT when i was pregnant! Even just that little bit of browsing and replying to threads every day made me feel so much less isolated as i knew literally no other pregnant girls my age, it really made a massive difference and im so glad i found it. Not quite sure how i did find it though, think i probably used google too lol x


----------



## Feff

I think that's a really good idea to put info about this forum in packs like Emma's diary and things! 

Yeah I think I googled pregnancy forum and found the teen section lol! X


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kian found a bit of cotton wool and is running round the house going "ahhh a wittle (aka little) cloud!" :haha: 

And also I am finally finding out if this little one is a boy or girl tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Sarah1508

Oh how could I forget the best one! .....

Tbh my best friend from school gave birth to a beautifully healthy baby girl the other night.... The thing is she didn't even know she was pregnant! :dohh: :haha: how unreal is that!? I'm still in shock tbh! But mummy and baby are both doing great! Such a wee blessing :flower:


----------



## Feff

That happened to someone I know recently too Sarah! She went in with extreme back pain, came out with a little boy :haha: how can you not know?! I hope your scan goes well, can't wait to find out if you're having a girl or boy! :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh Kian found a bit of cotton wool and is running round the house going "ahhh a wittle (aka little) cloud!" :haha:
> 
> And also I am finally finding out if this little one is a boy or girl tomorrow! :happydance:

Wow, how exciting! Be sure to update us :) I'm guessing :pink: xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh and I know a girl who only found out at 36 weeks, I still don't understand how you can't know.. I didn't show that much but the movement I felt from Oliver kicking and turning etc was unreal, but it does happen! x


----------



## Sarah1508

Kian is going to have a little sister! :pink: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Feff

Ah lovely, congrats to you all! :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh how wonderful congratulations sarah!!! xxxx


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh a young guy just came to the door to deliver underlay and as soon as I opened the door Kian runs upto him and goes "Daddy!" ..... :dohh: this is becoming quite the embarrassing habit :shy: :haha: 

Ps thanks ladies I'm chuffed! Baby is looking perfect aswel and the scan was so so clear we got to see little feet and toes and cute wee hands too <3


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh im am supposed to be getting a wisdom tooth removed today.... Yes today ... Friday the 13th.... :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kian's latest one is "Awwhh your such a good boy Mummy!" :haha:


----------



## Feff

Aw bless him Sarah that's so cute haha :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

He's just hilarious atm :haha: his speech has just flourished so much since his second birthday back in August and now he's just a wee parrot and comes out with the funniest things on a daily basis haha , right wee character <3


----------



## Sarah1508

Just thought I'd let yous know that tesco are doing a buy one get one free on their "cheeky bot" nappies just now , the packs depending on size are about 150 nappies in each pack and cost £30 so your really getting 300 or so nappies (again depending on size) for just £30! :thumbup:

Oh ps ive ordered these nappies before ( as there is no tesco where I live) and they are just as good , if not even better then the more expensive brands! I loved them for Kian! So ive ordered some for this little one in advance as its too good a deal to miss! :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> Just thought I'd let yous know that tesco are doing a buy one get one free on their "cheeky bot" nappies just now , the packs depending on size are about 150 nappies in each pack and cost £30 so your really getting 300 or so nappies (again depending on size) for just £30! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh ps ive ordered these nappies before ( as there is no tesco where I live) and they are just as good , if not even better then the more expensive brands! I loved them for Kian! So ive ordered some for this little one in advance as its too good a deal to miss! :haha:

I used those with Jason before he moved onto pull-ups and they were really good!


----------



## x__amour

Goodness, Sarah. I can't believe you're already almost 30 weeks pregnant! Where does the time go??


----------



## Sarah1508

^ haha I know it's unreal how fast this one has gone by! Can't wait till she is finally here :baby: <3


----------



## beanzz

Tbh Oakley is 3 soon. Can I cry yet?


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh oh can be such an insensitive prick sometimes! :cry: making a heavily pregnant woman cry on Mother's Day of all days.... Thanks love! :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh oh can be such an insensitive prick sometimes! :cry: making a heavily pregnant woman cry on Mother's Day of all days.... Thanks love! :thumbup:

:hugs: xxx


----------



## MummyMana

Tbh I'm feeling pretty darn fed up... Going through a minefield trying to get imogen assessed for her behaviour, the letter from the paediatrician about her assessment has royally aggravated me... I know for a fact that there is something "out of the norm" with imogen as I have to deal with her meltdowns and headbutting every day, but seriously, "no clear words at all"? SHE WAS SAYING PEPPA AND YOU TRIED TO TELL ME SHE WAS SAYING TA TA" grr Then to top it all off me and OH have split up again :( it was my fault this time, but Im still pretty cut up about it... AND people keep being all like "it's not your fault" and I'm like... "erm... So if he leaves me it's not my fault... But if I leave him it's also not my fault?" I "gave the order" so to speak therefore it's my fault... I don't even know why... He was trying... And doing pretty well... We had a real nice time on valentines day... But he has been to hell and back with his mental health in the past year and I didn't think he was coping well in the relationship :( this is the 3rd time we've split up since October -_-


----------



## Sarah1508

^ :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh ....
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/450x300q90/540/j8woLC.jpg .. 
This wee cheeky face can always make me smile no matter how crappy I am feeling <3


----------



## Feff

Aw I hope you're okay Sarah, my mam made me cry on my first Mother's Day so I was annoyed, then this Mother's Day Elodie was being so naughty and upset me! :haha: I think I have a curse about me lol. 

Mummymana the assessment letter sounds rubbish! I would try and get them to change it in case she gets a diagnosis she hasn't got. I find a lot of people can't understand Elodie even though I think it's plain as day what she's saying haha. Also sorry about you and your oh splitting up :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

MummyMana said:


> Tbh I'm feeling pretty darn fed up... Going through a minefield trying to get imogen assessed for her behaviour, the letter from the paediatrician about her assessment has royally aggravated me... I know for a fact that there is something "out of the norm" with imogen as I have to deal with her meltdowns and headbutting every day, but seriously, "no clear words at all"? SHE WAS SAYING PEPPA AND YOU TRIED TO TELL ME SHE WAS SAYING TA TA" grr Then to top it all off me and OH have split up again :( it was my fault this time, but Im still pretty cut up about it... AND people keep being all like "it's not your fault" and I'm like... "erm... So if he leaves me it's not my fault... But if I leave him it's also not my fault?" I "gave the order" so to speak therefore it's my fault... I don't even know why... He was trying... And doing pretty well... We had a real nice time on valentines day... But he has been to hell and back with his mental health in the past year and I didn't think he was coping well in the relationship :( this is the 3rd time we've split up since October -_-

Yes I agree with feff.. Totally normal at that age for them to be saying stuff only we can interpret! My boy is 3 and still like it a lot and never been commented that he's behind at all. Hope you manage to get the right help for both of you :hugs:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kian had started using the potty but he won't use it like a normal toddler... Instead he does the crab and hovers over it back to front just so he can pee standing up like daddy.... :haha: no matter how hard I try to get him to actually sit on it to pee he just refuses and then goes back to the way he likes doing it and laughs his wee head off :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kian was counting his cars today and for some reason he wasn't counting them like "one , two, three..." Like he usually would he was just pointing and saying "one car" then pointing to the next "one car" ... The funny bit is that recently he's doesn't say the number one like "won" as you normally do he now says "Wan" so he's sitting there counting ALL his cars going "wan car.. Wan car.. Wan car...." :rofl: I know I know bad mummy! :dohh: but I couldnt help but silently giggle to myself :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:haha: kian sounds so cute bless him! Don't feel bad I would (and have) laughed at my LO accidentally sounding rude. It's so cute when they just don't realise! X


----------



## amytrisha

TBH I reaaally can't wait til Finley is confidently walking outside, knowing he walks all day inside our house is making me impatient to see him running around the park!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aw bless it will come round quickly, it's always nice the first summer they can walk and play outside properly :)


----------



## amytrisha

I can't wait :) need to get his first shoes!


----------



## ClairAye

amytrisha said:


> TBH I reaaally can't wait til Finley is confidently walking outside, knowing he walks all day inside our house is making me impatient to see him running around the park!

Oh my gosh, how is he one already!?!


----------



## Feff

Tbh I wish Elodie would stop being such a pain :dohh: throwing and tantrum central lately, I feel like I'm going to blow :(


----------



## amytrisha

ClairAye said:


> Oh my gosh, how is he one already!?!

They grow SO fast right?!?!?!


I feel for you Feff, tantrums suck haha!


----------



## ClairAye

Tell me about it... Jason is three in 1.5 months... THREE!?? :cry:

Ugh, Feff, I feel you there, Jason can be awful and Lily is getting a right temper on her too. Tantrums are the worst!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Haha I agree tantrums are no fun, Oliver can be such a pain still. I thought it was supposed to be over after terrible 2s! Apparently not :dohh: 



amytrisha said:


> I can't wait :) need to get his first shoes!

First shoes are always emotional!! X


----------



## amytrisha

I can't wait to get them! My OH is being so fussy though he said he hates clarks they're ugly, I think clarks is our best bet because they'll give properly fitted shoes and whatnot but my OH wants to go to JD for adidas trainers :dohh: we don't actually know what size he is but OH says "just try a few on". Men! 

Omdays, 3!! He'll be off to school soon Clair!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hahaha that made me laugh. We always go to Clarks, the boys selection is not as nice as the girls but they look way smarter than trainers! And definitely better to get measured and fitted when they're so teeny. Maybe but an additional pair of little trainers to keep OH happy lol? Xx


----------



## amytrisha

He's a right chav haha! No no it's fine, I wear the pants we'll be off to Clarks at the weekend  ;) xx


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Excuse the language :dohh: but holy shit!! I've just realised that it's only 8-12 days away (depending on flights) till I have to go away to the mainland ( well I wouldn't quite call it mainland but a bigger island with a bigger better hospital etc) to wait for this little one to make an appearance :shock: oh my... I feel a little sick but excited at the same time :haha:
Hopefully time will pass quicker when we are away as oh will be off work and we will have lots of things to do with lo like soft play etc that we don't have here, omg I can't wait!! ...... Oh my I need to get more organised!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh wow that's flown by, only seems like 5 mins ago you were posting about finding out the gender! How exciting! Where do you stay whilst you wait for baby to come? x


----------



## lisaalove

Tbh I feel like I'm 27 not just 20. I honestly forget my age and then when I remember I'm like holy crap I just feel like I'm almost to my dirty 30. *sigh* I feel so old sometimes, it really shows when a friend without a child wants to do something simple like go to a movie (at 9pm) and I say no I'm quite tired.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh time flies! My baby is turning three next week :cry:


----------



## amytrisha

Hope Jason had a lovely birthday, Clair :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Happy 3rd Birthday to Jason, I remember you posting when he was born lol! x


----------



## Feff

Sarah I can't believe how fast your pregnancy has gone! Hope everything goes well for you :) x

I hope Jason had a good birthday Clair! X


----------



## ClairAye

Thank you, guys! He had a lovely day, yes! :)



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Happy 3rd Birthday to Jason, I remember you posting when he was born lol! x

Oh gosh, me too! I remember my 'MY WATERS JUST WENT' panic post :rofl:


----------



## skyesmom

lisaalove said:


> Tbh I feel like I'm 27 not just 20. I honestly forget my age and then when I remember I'm like holy crap I just feel like I'm almost to my dirty 30. *sigh* I feel so old sometimes, it really shows when a friend without a child wants to do something simple like go to a movie (at 9pm) and I say no I'm quite tired.

don't worry, you'll get your revenge in your dirty thirties, like when you're 35, you realize you're still young and most of your friends are either prego or changing diapers for the first time in their lives, and you ring them up for a cinema at 9pm since your teens are out and about on their weekend nights, and they are all too pregnant and too exhausted. :)


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey :hi: just a quick update to say that baby is finally here! Well when I say finally the labour was actually scarily quick! Too tired to work it out but it was only about 4 hours! :shock: she was born at 6:38 am and weighs a tiny 6.05lb <3 

Here she is Lily Marie Daly <3 I'm so so in love already <3

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/661/0nSvH6.jpg


----------



## x__amour

She is GORGEOUS! Congratulations Sarah! Hope you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

Congratulations Sarah xxx


----------



## LW16

Congratulations Sarah, She's gorgeous.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

She's so cute!! Congratulations Sarah xxx


----------



## Feff

Huge congrats Sarah! She's gorgeous. God, 4 hours!!! X


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks ladies we are all doing great! Lily is just the perfect wee baby always so content and just loved her sleep! :thumbup: :haha: and Kian just loves her so so much already, he's the best big brother <3

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/661/gGqlW6.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/537/27ePzV.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/540/UkWfBC.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/540/13c8rq.jpg https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/300x200q90/673/4lk1dt.jpg


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh my goodness she's so cute, and those brother/sister pictures are just lovely :cloud9: xx


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Lily's new poop face is just something else .... 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/600x400q90/910/m7dLpO.jpg :haha: 

Cracks me up everytime :rofl:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kian had a fall a few weeks back and banged his mouth and now the tooth that he hit has gone slightly grey :sad2: the dentist said if that happened it's very likely to fall out or if there is infection they might have to pull it! :cry: anyone had this happen to their wee one and it just be bruising or something? Had a read of something online that mentioned that it may be bruising and not nerve damage and that it may go back to normal? Please let it go back to normal!! He has such a beautiful wee smile :cry:


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> Tbh Kian had a fall a few weeks back and banged his mouth and now the tooth that he hit has gone slightly grey :sad2: the dentist said if that happened it's very likely to fall out or if there is infection they might have to pull it! :cry: anyone had this happen to their wee one and it just be bruising or something? Had a read of something online that mentioned that it may be bruising and not nerve damage and that it may go back to normal? Please let it go back to normal!! He has such a beautiful wee smile :cry:

I'll check Jason and Lily's later for you as they both have a chipped tooth :dohh:


----------



## Sarah1508

^ oh my :dohh: Kian has one of them too... Beside the one he hit recently :dohh: he did the chip when he was just over one by trying to bite open a stairgate..... :dohh: :haha: what are they like! :rofl:


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh I just reluctantly tired on my outfit for Kian and Lily's christening and Kian walks in the room and goes "ahhh waw so nice Mammy!" :kiss: exactly the confidence boost I needed, wee darling <3


----------



## amytrisha

Tbh finding out were having another baby is a massive shock, we were talking about trying later in the year but if I'm honest in my own head I feel perfectly happy with Finley.. But I am starting to get my head around it, it just doesn't feel real yet.. the first two days of finding out consisted of me crying every time I looked at Finley, thinking he was gonna hate us and feel pushed out.. Apparently these feelings are normal, the doctors have got my sickness under control and I'm starting to feel much more positive.. I guess we're having a baby!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

amytrisha said:


> Tbh finding out were having another baby is a massive shock, we were talking about trying later in the year but if I'm honest in my own head I feel perfectly happy with Finley.. But I am starting to get my head around it, it just doesn't feel real yet.. the first two days of finding out consisted of me crying every time I looked at Finley, thinking he was gonna hate us and feel pushed out.. Apparently these feelings are normal, the doctors have got my sickness under control and I'm starting to feel much more positive.. I guess we're having a baby!!!

Congratulations! 

My boy is 3 and a half and I look at him and get upset that he doesn't have a sibling close in age, so depends how you look at it really. xx


----------



## lisaalove

skyesmom said:


> lisaalove said:
> 
> 
> Tbh I feel like I'm 27 not just 20. I honestly forget my age and then when I remember I'm like holy crap I just feel like I'm almost to my dirty 30. *sigh* I feel so old sometimes, it really shows when a friend without a child wants to do something simple like go to a movie (at 9pm) and I say no I'm quite tired.
> 
> don't worry, you'll get your revenge in your dirty thirties, like when you're 35, you realize you're still young and most of your friends are either prego or changing diapers for the first time in their lives, and you ring them up for a cinema at 9pm since your teens are out and about on their weekend nights, and they are all too pregnant and too exhausted. :)Click to expand...

Hahaha I try and remind myself of this a lot when people ask me to go out and I decline I'm honestly okay with not going out most the time though! It will be nice being 33 and Chance will be 18 and his younger brother will be 13  
thanks for the reminder! :haha:


----------



## lisaalove

Oh and congratulations to you Sarah on your new little one 
and to you amytrisha on your pregnancy!


----------



## Sarah1508

Tbh Kian just had me chase him outside in the scheme butt naked... :dohh: cheeky wee thing just kept running away from me finding it hilarious that he was outside with no clothes on... :haha: the joys of having a toddler.... :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## ClairAye

amytrisha said:


> Tbh finding out were having another baby is a massive shock, we were talking about trying later in the year but if I'm honest in my own head I feel perfectly happy with Finley.. But I am starting to get my head around it, it just doesn't feel real yet.. the first two days of finding out consisted of me crying every time I looked at Finley, thinking he was gonna hate us and feel pushed out.. Apparently these feelings are normal, the doctors have got my sickness under control and I'm starting to feel much more positive.. I guess we're having a baby!!!

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I can't believe in 3 months time my little boy will be 4! And also 11 months until full-time school, time flies..


----------



## ClairAye

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Tbh I can't believe in 3 months time my little boy will be 4! And also 11 months until full-time school, time flies..

No! It can't be! Jason will only be 4 in 8 months but I know it will fly... Plus my littlest is almost 2 already!?!?!


----------



## amytrisha

It really does go so fast, Finley is also almost 2 he'll be starting nursery at the beginning of next year! Scary!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tbh I cant believe my little boy is FIVE in less.than a fortnight. 

On another note does anyone come on here anymore??


----------



## x__amour

I don't think so. The teen forums have basically gone extinct. :(


----------



## beanzz

They used to be full of people and fresh posts :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ah its so sad isnt it? When I was pregnant the first time round in 2011 the teen boards were so busy with a real sense of community! I wonder why they died?


----------



## x__amour

I really have no idea! In 2010/2011 I remember if I left even for an hour, the entire board would be full with unread replies. :shrug:

I'm too old to be here now but it's a little sad there's not a big support system centralized for teens anymore. :(


----------



## ClairAye

It was a bit busy when I was pregnant with my second in 2013 but not so much as 2011 and 2012 then it just died after that!


----------



## Rhio92

I miss this board :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I miss these boards too! Im guessing its maybe because Facebook has a zillion mummy and pregnancy groups now? I still prefer the feel of it here though x


----------



## we can't wait

I miss when BNB was so busy and exciting.


----------



## Desi's_lost

It's probably because they sold off the forum and now there are more ads than ever and tons of stupid clickbait articles etc.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I miss how active BnB used to be, especially the teen boards. They were so active when I was pregnant with my girls. Not so much anymore (not that I'm a teen anymore anyway). Even the rest of the forum seems to be quieter now, too. :nope:

Desi - The ads and clickbait articles are a major issue for me. I used to use BnB on my phone all the time since it was easier. But those stupid ads pop up constantly and most of the time I can't even close out of them anymore. :growlmad:


----------



## Desi's_lost

^Same. And recently for about a week, I couldn't even use the forum on the normal website view because anything I clicked would just open an ad! I really don't care for the mobile version so it was really annoying. 

Everyone go on Fb and tell former bnb mamas to get over here!! :haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm not even sure who I have on facebook who was on BnB...seems like forever ago and my mommy brain can't remember anything :haha: It would be great if we could all reconnect though!


----------



## babyjan

Wow I remember how busy it use to get in here in 2011! I loved to get on here and read during my first pregnancy.


----------

